#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-25
<Alsen> Listen to my Heart Beat
<Alsen> ..
<Alsen> ..
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Alsen> 하이하이
<razGon> Halo!
<yemharc> Master Chief!!
<Alsen> Halo
<Alsen> ....
<yemharc> ...Sorry
<Alsen> [alo]
<Alsen> :)
<yemharc> TT
<Alsen> yemharc: What a u doing?
<yemharc> I`m in the hell.......
<Alsen> why?
<yemharc> today is monday...
<Alsen> why?
<yemharc> have many things....... :(
<Alsen> ok, what is your schedules for today?
<yemharc> test test test test test test test and test (....)
<Alsen> I meet the my friends
<Alsen> I will do
<Alsen> term test?
<Alsen> your got job! so, test?
<Alsen> hm...
<yemharc> my job QC
<Alsen> what is mean QC?
<Alsen> Quality?
<Alsen> Control?
<yemharc> QC is Quility Control
<Alsen> wow, i know
<Alsen> my friend want it to QC
<Alsen> but, he is very unlucky
<yemharc> What do you do that friend?
<Alsen> recently, He is position test
<Alsen> ..
<yemharc> position test?;;
<Alsen> Oh, Halo Hawaii
<yemharc> what position?
<Alsen> QC
<yemharc> Welcome back seony (?!)
<Seony> thanks
<Alsen> Seony Show me the your Eng. Lv
<Seony> what happened?
<Seony> my english is poor. don't expect too much :p
<Alsen> oh hohoo~~
<Alsen> how long time been there?
<Seony> what did you mean?
<Seony> how long time have I been here? or what time is it here?
<Alsen> First
<Seony> well, roughly 4 years.
<Alsen> OH!
<Seony> i came to here in 2007.
<Alsen> 부럽;;
<Alsen> Do you have a girlfriend?
<Seony> well, i hope so. but i have my wife now. so, girl friend is only somebody i can get in my dream. :P
<Alsen> kkkkk
<Seony> you don't know how old i am, right?
<Alsen> yes
<Seony> i got married in 2006 when i was 29 years old.
<Alsen> oh
<Alsen> korean age?
<Seony> yes
<Alsen> 28 <- me
<Seony> that means, i did my military service.
<Alsen> me too.. - _-;;
<Seony> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rokmc857.jpg it was 10 years ago.
<razGon> what a marine~!!
<Alsen> so 06=29... 2011 =33?
<razGon> Stimpack!!
<Seony> haha...
<razGon> long time no see!!^^
<Alsen> you oldman.. :)
<Seony> razGon: Hi :)
<Seony> Alsen: yea... even though i'm a student.
<Seony> actually my job was a banker, investing money, loan, taxation...
<Alsen> wow!
<Alsen> money~money~
<Seony> someday i wanted to study something in an abroad country; and then i left.
<Alsen> got the money~
<Seony> i was not an IT person.
<Alsen> 그럼 현재는 어떤 공부를?
<Seony> computer science. haha. my major was Accounting actually. i wanted to be an account in the u.s
<Alsen> 컴퓨터랑 회계랑 큰 연관이 있나요??
<Seony> not at all.
<Alsen> 물론, 미쿡에서 회계사 하면 돈 벌겠지만;;
<Alsen> 회계사에 싫증이 나서?
<Alsen> 단순 더 배우기 위해?
<Seony> the reason was because, a lot of students including international students was majoring in accounting. I didn't want to competite with them.
<Alsen> 아!~
<Alsen> yemharc:  해석 시작~!
<Seony> computer scidence is harder than accounting american people think.
<yemharc> 엥?;;
<Seony> because, harder physics and harder mathematics that's why.
<Alsen> 힘들겠군요.. ;; 하지만 더 나은 삶을 위해서라면 뭐.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> but the ironical thing is, accounting or business major students have to take calculus class like derivative and anti-derivative...
<Alsen> 그렇담 저도 영어+회계+특허 = 능력자?
<Alsen> derivative?
<Seony> 와이프가 영어로 얘기하지 말라고 갈궈서...
<Seony> derivative = 미분.
<Seony> anti-derivative 적분
<Alsen> differ = 미분
<Seony> 영어사전에 그렇게 나와있나봐요?
<Alsen> 네
<Alsen> 실생활에는 그렇게 쓰이나 봐요?
<Seony> 수학시간에 differ라는 단어를 본 적이 한 번도 없는데...
<Alsen> differentiation
<Seony> 미적분 계산/풀이 사이트거든요. http://calc101.com/
<Seony> 아... 적분은 integral이라는 단어로도 쓰여요ㅣ
<Seony> 도함수가 anti-derivative인가... 해깔리네..
<Seony> 암튼 그래요... 이분은 derivative
<Alsen> S <- integral
<Seony> s/이분/미분
<Alsen> 하와이 지금 몇시죠? 저녁인가요?
<Seony> 일요일 3시 24분
<Seony> 오후요
<Alsen> 오
<Alsen> 뭐하실계획?
<Alsen> 뒹굴? 아님 나들이?
<Alsen> 산책?
<Seony> 숙제해야죠. ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 아 학생이니까;;
<Alsen> 그럼 누가 벌어요?
<Seony> 산더미 같은 숙제에 아주 돌아가시기 일보 직전인데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가... 일하면서 돈벌면서...
<Seony> 불법 외국인 유학생 노동자 신세...
<Alsen> 와이프는 가사?
<Seony> 와이프도 알바해야죠. 여기 생활비가 얼마나 비싼데요... 돈 벌어야죠
<Alsen> 자녀는요?
<Seony> 아직 없어요. 공부 때문에...
<Alsen> 결혼 5년차면 자녀가;;
<Alsen> 늘 신혼.. 부럽;;
<Seony> 결혼 5년차면 거진 전우애로 살죠. ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 의리;;
<Seony> 이 힘든 세상, 함께 이겨나가는 전우애로... ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 실례지만 와이프는 CC? 아님 사내동료? 아님 소개팅?
<Seony> 소개요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 27살 때 만나서 2년 연애했죠.
<Alsen> 좋쿠나~!
<Alsen> 그래요 2년이 딱 좋아요
<Seony> 근데 27살 때 만난 게, 사실은 직업이 있었기 때문에 만날 수 있었던 거에요.
<Alsen> 1년도 좋구요
<Seony> 직업 없었을 때는 어림도 없더라구요.
<Alsen> 아.. 전 28인데 직업이;;
<Alsen> 동감
<Alsen> 학교다닐때 여친있었는데 졸업준비하고 하면서 제가 차버렸죠;;
<Alsen> 능력이 안되니까;
<Seony> 2년째 연애하면 데또비용 아낄려고 결혼해야겠단 생각도 들고...
<Seony> 유학 안오고 그냥 살았으면 먹고살만큼은 벌었을텐데...
<Seony> 처음 왔을 때는 괜히 왔나하는 생각도 들었었어요.
<Seony> 영어가 생각보다 많이 어려워서...
<Alsen> 하와이니까 외쿡여자들 비키니 입고 많이 다니겠네요;; 예전에 바운티 헌터라는 프로그램 봤었는데 상당히 러프하게 살던데;;
<Seony> 지금이야 딱 먹고살만큼만 하니까 그나마 돌아댕기기는 하지만...
<Seony> 동네서도 비키니 입고 돌아댕겨요.
<Seony> 근데 그것도 많이 보다보면 그냥 그런갑다 하니까 지금은 아무렇지도 않죠.
<Alsen> 거기도 혼혈이 이쁜가요?
<Seony> 네. 아무래도 혼혈이 예쁘긴 한데, 외국애들은요 외모만 봐서는 안되요.
<Seony> 얘네들 가정 교육이나 공교육이 형편없어서 또라이 같은 애들 많거든요.
<Seony> 조심해야되요. 남자건 여자건간에..
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 총 조심해야죠;;
<Seony> 하와이는 총 거의 없어요.
<Alsen> 집안에 총 사놓으세요;;
<Seony> 아는 로컬 여자애 하나는, 야채고 뭐고 간에 온리 치킨만 먹어요.
<Alsen> 미쿡은 위험한 나라;;
<Seony> 소고기도 안먹고 돼지고기고 안먹고 야채도 안먹고 온리 치킨...
<Seony> 하와이는 총 사기 어려워요... 총있는 사람 거의 없어요.
<Alsen> 뭐지.. 인디언인가;;
<Seony> 일본계 3세.
<razGon> I am sorry for no answer,Seony...
<Seony> 여재앤데, 그것도 명색이 의사인데...
<Alsen> 주소불러주시면 제가 새총이라도 보내드릴꼐요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 훼덱스로;;
<Seony> razGon: 아 괜찮습니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon> i am bsy,,,ㅠ.ㅠ
<Alsen> 하와이는 뭐가 맛있나요? 우리나라 사람 입맛에
<Seony> 베트남 쌀국수요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 아.. 그거 맛없던데... - _-;;
<Seony> 그게 한두번 먹어서는 몰라요.
<Seony> 서너번 먹다보면 이게 마약을 탔는지 뭘탔는지, 2-3일에 한 번씩 꼬박꼬박 먹어줘야할 정도에요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 그래도 섬이니까 게살이 맛나지 않나요?
<Alsen> 미쿡은 회 안먹나요? 바다인데..
<Seony> 하와이는 미국이 아니라고 생각하시면 되요.
<Alsen> 그럼 우리나라?
<Seony> 하와이는 일본이다 라고 생각하시면 됩니다.
<Alsen> 아 일본인이 많군요;
<Seony> 현지인도 많지만 관광객도 많죠.
<Seony> 와이키키에 있는 갤러리아 백화점 가면, 안내방송이 일본어로 먼저 나올 정도에요.
<Alsen> 지금 거기 가려면 비행기값 편도 얼마정도 되요?
<Seony> 편도는 비자 없으면 안끊어줘요.
<Alsen> 요즘은 비자없이도 미국갈 수 있지 않아요?
<Seony> 없이도 올 수 있지만, 편도는 안끊어줘요.
<Seony> 3개월 이상 체류하면 불법이라..
<Alsen> 음.. 예전에 한번 미국 간 이력이 있다면?
<Alsen> 그래도 힘드려나;;
<Alsen> 왕복은 얼마죠?
<Alsen> 대략
<Seony> 비자 없으면 무조건 뱅기표 안팔아요. 왜 안파는지 아세요?
<Alsen> 유색인종?
<Seony> 미국 입국하면, 입국심사대에서 돌아가는 뱅기표 없으면 입국 거부하거든요. 그럼 뱅기값 날리는 거에요.
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그러니 당연히 안팔죠.
<Seony> 하와이는 동양계가 거의 대부분이니까 유색인종이라는 걱정은 필요없지만, 비자가 없으면 안되요.
<Seony> 왕복이, 비성수기는 대략 800불쯤 할 거에요
<Alsen> 저 한 2년정도 뒤에 하와이 가게 되면 홈스테이 가능할까요?
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 빈대근성이.. = ㅅ=
<Seony> 방세 주세요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 거긴 방세가 얼마죠?
<Seony> 미국은 방세가 비싸서 함부로 재워달라고 하면 안되요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한국 기준으로 원룸이 한 달에 한 $1,000 (하와이만)
<Alsen> 87만 정도 하네요.. 왕복;;
<Alsen> 엑!
<Alsen> 한달까지 있을 턱이;;
<Alsen> 단순 단기 여행정도라서 (돈이 없다곤 차마 말 못하고;; )
<Seony> 한국사람들이 하는 민박 같은게 하루 50불 정도 하는 거 같던데요. 일단 저희집은 잘 방이 없어요.
<Alsen> 집 사진 없나요? 막 풀장 있고~ 그런;;
<Seony> 방 두개짜리 집에서 사는데, 방 두개는 이미 룸메이트들 살고있고, 거실은 제가 쓰고있고....
<Seony> 풀장? ㅎㅎ 여기는 미국 본토가 아니에요..
<Alsen> 아 마따! 거기도 아파트 있나요? 고층 아파트
<Seony> 있기야 있죠. 비싸서 그렇지.
<Alsen> 또 가장 궁금한 질문.. 길에 야자수 있자나요
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Alsen> 그거 나중에 열매생기면 그냥 흔들어서 따먹어도 되나요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 그 전에 시청에서 사람 보내서 다 제거해요.
<Seony> 떨어졌다가 사람 맞으면 아주 곤란해지기 때문에..
<Alsen> 아.. 다칠까봐?
<Alsen> 일도 거기서 하실꺼예요? 아님 본토가서?
<Seony> 지금 하고있어요. 불법으로 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 와이키키 느낌이 약간 몰디브와 닮았네요
<Seony> 졸업하고나면 본토로 가야죠. 버지니아쯤? ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 아.. 가보고 싶다.. 일주일 여행? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 하와이는 일주일로 모자라요.
<Alsen> 어째, 다 살기좋은 날씨로만 골라 가시네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 와이프 친구들 놀러왔었을 때 데리고 다니면서 구경시켜줬는데 1주일로 모자라더라구요...
<Alsen> Seony님 계시니 일주일 빡시게 투어하는거죠 ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 전투마인드로 철야관광 하면 될듯요 ㅋ
<Seony> 전 잠시 30분만 이따 올께요.
<Seony> 청소를 좀 해야되서요..
<Alsen> 전 100일 휴가때 4박5일 합쳐서 10시간도 안잤거든요;
<Alsen> 네ㅔ네
<Alsen> 숙제도 하세요
<Alsen> 너무 많은걸 질문해서 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 취조해서 죄송해요 ㅋ
<Seony> 괜찮아요. 언제든 물어보셔도 되요
<Seony> 암튼 30분 이따 올께요
<Alsen> 얼릉 가셔요~ ㅋㅋㅋ 와이프님에게 혼나요
<Alsen> 음.. 일부분이긴 하지만 어느정도 궁금증이 해소된 시간인듯..
<Alsen> 이제 저도 외출준비를 해야겠네요;;
<Alsen> 뿅뿅! 강남역으로 !!
<yemharc> 어제 말씀하신 라이딩인가요?
<Alsen> 아 그런데요.. 일어나니 궁뎅이 아프고,
<Alsen> 자전거 보관 찾아봤더니 마땅한 곳이 없더라구요
<Alsen> 그래서 두고 갈 생각을 하고 있죠
<yemharc> 저런
<razGon> 후... 씁씁후후... 이제야 약간은 한가해 지는 듯한...ㅠㅠ
<razGon> 월요일은 광풍의 날...헉헉
<yemharc> 제쪽은 되려 월요일이 (그나마) 제일 한가하군요
<yemharc> 주말로 갈수록 바빠지는 특이한.... orz
<razGon> 코분투 설치하신분?
<yemharc> 문제가 있나요?
<razGon> 아.. 무선랜 드라이버 설치하려는데요.
<yemharc> 네
<razGon> 설치하는 게 참... 패키지 상태가 아니다 보니 모듈을 빌드하고 그러는게 힘드네요
<razGon> 설치 하려고 하니 root암호 물어보는데 제 계정으로 되어 있는 암호로 했는데 안되요.
<yemharc> root 암호 설정은 하셨나요?
<razGon> 그래서 코분투에서 디폴트로 해놓은 암호값이 있는지 물어 보려구요.
<razGon> 아니요. 그냥 넘어간거 같은데요.
<yemharc> 디폴트는 없고, 설치하고 이 작업을 한번도 안 하셨다면 터미널에서 똑같이 하세요
<yemharc> sudo passwd root
<yemharc> [현재 자기 계정 암호 입력] -> [원하는 root 암호 입력]
<razGon> 아...
<yemharc> 이렇게 하시면 root 암호가 설정됩니다
<razGon> 게시판 보니 안나와있고 하려니 이상해서요.
<razGon> 근데 제가 맞게 하는건지 잘모르기도 해요.
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 뭔가 참고해서 보고 있는 문서는 있나요?
<razGon> 잠시만요.. 죄송요.
<razGon> http://www.iptime.co.kr/~iptime/bbs/view.php?id=sw_download&page=1&ffid=&fsid=&dffid=12&dfsid=6&dftid=185&sn1=&divpage=1&dis_comp=&sn=off&ss=on&sc=on&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=1523
<razGon> 여기에 드라이버 받아서 보는데요.
<razGon> 받아서 어찌 하는지.... 제가 make install로 해서 install파일이 만들어지고 실행하면 암호 물어보는데 ... 거기서 막혀서요.
<yemharc> http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/articles/install-realtek-rtl8192su-usb-wireless-lan-linux-driver-for-ubuntu-11-04-.html
<yemharc> 일단 이걸 보시구요
<yemharc> 문서 내용이 뭘 하라는건지 알아보시겠나요?
<razGon> 커멘드에 아직 익숙치 못해서요.
<yemharc> 일단 간단히 설명드릴게요....
<razGon> 옙
<yemharc> 일단 소스 압축 풀어놓은 폴더로 가셔서
<yemharc> make 를 하시면
<yemharc> 8188??.ko 라는 식으로 [드라이버 이름].ko 라는 파일이 만들어질겁니다
<razGon> 옙
<razGon> 그다음이 문제죠.ㅎ
<yemharc> 파일이 만들어졌죠?
<yemharc> 그럼 일단 uname -r
<yemharc> 이라고 쳐보세요
<yemharc> 뭐라고 뜨나요? 특별히 건드린게 없다면    kernel-2.6.xx-generic  같은 식으로 뜰거에요
<razGon> 아.. 죄송요. 집에 컴이라서요.
<razGon> 지금은 직장컴.. 윈도우입니다...ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 그럼 어디다 적어두세요
<yemharc> 1. uname -r  을 해서 나오는 메세지를 기억한ㄷ  (보통 kernel-2.6.xx-generic이라고 나옵니다. 다를수도 있어요)
<yemharc> 2. 만들어진 ??.ko파일을 복사한다  >>> sudo cp ??.ko /lib/modules/'uname -r메세지'/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<yemharc> 3. 모듈을 커널에 인식시킨다 >>> sudo depmod -a
<razGon> 예 지금 메모정리중입니다.ㅎ
<yemharc> 4. 모듈이 올라갔는지 체크 >>> sudo modprobe [모듈이름] - 아마 8192cu가 될듯... ??.ko파일 이름에서 ko 뗀 부분입니다
<yemharc> 5. 마지막으로 뒷정리(안해도 됩니다) >> .ko파일 만든 폴더에서 sudo make clean
<razGon> 옙 감사합니다.
<razGon> 근데 uname커맨드가 뭐하는 건가요?
<razGon> 너무 윈도우에 길들여져 버린 곤...ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 윈도우에 익숙한게 나쁜건 아니에요
<yemharc> MK-BB // 어서오세요
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon> uname -r 이 정보 확인 하는 거군요. 리눅스시스템의 커널 버젼
<yemharc> uname 이란 명령어가 확인하는거구요
<yemharc> -r 같은건 옵션입니다.
<razGon> 예
<yemharc> -a도 있고 뭐 이것저것 있는데
<yemharc> -r 옵션이 딱 커널버전...정확히는 현재 사용중인 커널[이름]을 보여줍니다
<razGon> 옙 네이버나 구글로 확인하니 나오네요.
<razGon> 아..
<razGon> 커널 이름은 2.6.68일겁니다.
<razGon> 코분투 10.10에서 설치하면 첫번째 메뉴
<yemharc> 읭... 2.6.38이라고 생각하는데요 ㅇㅅㅇ...
<razGon> 1. 커널을 확인한뒤에 2. 커널이 된 곳에 컴파일
<razGon> ^^;; 그런가봐요.. 어찌되었든.. 뒷자리가 8로 끝나는 거였어요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 1. 커널을 확인하고 2. make로 만든 ko파일을 커널 아래의 솰라솰라/wireless 폴더에 복사
<razGon> 3. 컴파일된 모듈을 정의하고
<yemharc> 3. 모듈체크 4. 모듈 올리고 기동
<razGon> 아...
<yemharc> 커널 아래 폴더에서 만들지 않아도 상관없어요
<razGon> 예
<yemharc> ko파일을 집어넣고 인식하게 만드는게 포인트
<razGon> depmod과 modprobe가 뭔가 했는데. dep.mod, mod.probe군요
<yemharc> 네
<razGon> 아.. 과연... 코분투 기반의 파일서버를 만들수가 있을지...
<razGon> 공부해야 될듯...ㅠㅠ
<razGon> yemharc: 혹시 파일서버같은 거 운용하시는지요?
<yemharc> 옛날엔 했었습니다만 지금은 안하는군요
<razGon> yemharc: 그러면 FreeNAS같은 것도 운용하셨는지요?
<yemharc> 고등학교때 애들 모아서 '각자 하드를 가져오면 야x 와레즈를 만들어주마 핫핫핫' 했던 부끄러운 과거입니다
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon> 영광스런 과거입니다.ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> FreeNAS는 잠깐 사용했었습니다. 나중에는 학교 전산실에 때려박아서 안썼지만요
<razGon> 아..
<yemharc> 02년 기준으로 무려 7테라짜리 스토리지 서버가 되더군요. x동이 그리도 좋더냐 (...)
<yemharc> 그리고 은근슬쩍 계정 알아내서 끼어든 선생님들! 보기만 하지 말고 공유좀 하라고!
<razGon> 개인적으로 에어로가 되는 코분투 혹은 freenas 구축하려는데요,
<razGon> 7테라라 대단하네요~!!
<yemharc> 그건 뭐, 일단 제가 관리하기 편하게 100기가 짜리로 바쳐라! 한게 1차적인거고
<yemharc> 2차적인건 지원자(...)가 많았던 덕이지요
<yemharc> 되려 케이블 구하기가 힘들었죠
<yemharc> 게다가 자금 사정상 RAID운용도 못해서 좀 많이 느리긴 했습니다
<razGon> 그렇군요..
<razGon> 파일서버 윈도우로는 뷃이라고 해서 리눅스로 왔는데...적응하기가. 힘이듭니다..
<razGon> 이슬람 혹은 기독교 =  윈도우,  흰두교등 다신교= 리눅스
<Seony> 파일서버는 그냥 대충 smb만 돌려도 충분하지 않나요?
<razGon> SMB요?
<Seony> smb에 nmb만 돌리면 뭐 파일서버로서는 더 이상 필요할 게 없을 거 같은데요... 어차피 파일 공유가 목적일테니...
<razGon> 문제는 집밖에서도 접속하려구요
<Seony> ftp 있잖아요.
<razGon> 그건 윈도우로 해도 되려나요?
<razGon> 아마 운용을 한다면 하루에 20시간 정도 운용될거 같은데요.
<Seony> 음... 윈도우에서는 외부에서 접속하려면... 아 ftp가 있구나
<razGon> 윈도우상에서 구동은 별루라고 들어서요
<Seony> 안정성에서 떨어지니깐요...
<razGon> 게다가 사양대비 퍼포먼스는 리눅스가 좋고 안정성도 좋아서 리눅스 선택했습니다.
<razGon> 그중 접근성이 가장 괜찮은 건 코분투라고 생각되어서요.
<Seony> 뿐만 아니라 명령어 몇 개만 익히시면, 외부에서도 서버를 조작하실 수 있으니 훨씬 낫죠.
<razGon> 저만 아니라 다른 친근한 사람도 같이 공유하게 하려구요.
<razGon> 저희가 공부모임이 있는데. 모임 가지기 전에 파일올려서 공유하고 하기 위해서 서버만들려고 했습니다. 2테라가 크긴크더군요.
<Seony> 다른 분께도 계정 만들어서 공유하면 될 것 같은데요.
<razGon> 간간히 개인서버로.ㅋ
<razGon> 예
<razGon> 그러면 코분투 기반의 FTP하면 되려나요?
<Seony> 다른 분들한테도 계정 만들어드리고, 따로 공통의 공유폴더를 하나 만들어서 같이 공유하면 될 거 같은데요.
<razGon> 튕겼습니다..^^;
<razGon> 결국은 같은 공유기 내에서는 samba 이용하고 인터넷에서 접속은 FTP로 이용하는 것을 생각해보면 되겠군요.
<Seony> 네...
<Seony> 좀 어렵긴 하지만 공부를 하셔서 vpn 서버를 올리면 더 편하게 공유하실 수도 있죠
<razGon> 옙
<razGon> VPN서버라... ^^
<razGon> 마눌님 인허가 떨어져서요.
<razGon> 만들었습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> vpn을 돌리면 외부에서 삼바처럼 접근이 가능하거든요
<razGon> AMD E-350(자카테)으로 만들었습니다.
<Seony> 비용이 얼마 정도 드셨어요?
<borios> 요즘 iptime공유기 내부 쉘에 접근 못하나요? 예전에는 해킹펌웨어 나와서 접근가능하고 했는데 요즘은 어떠련지.ㅠ
<razGon> 비용은 약 45만원가량 나왔습니다.
<Seony> 저렴하게 나왔네요.
<razGon> 기가바이트 메인보드에 2T 시게이트 하드에 4기가 램과 케이스
<razGon> 거기에 USB무선랜
<razGon> 근데 질문이요. 넘 초보적일수도 있는데요.
<razGon> 어도비 에어의 역할이 혹시 이게 맞나요?
<razGon> 여러 매체에서 동일한 영상을 감상할수 잇게 만드는 플렛폼.?
<razGon> 스마트폰이나 타 노트북, 다른 언어로 되어 있는 컴에 영상을 연결해 주는...
<razGon> 구글에서 찾아 보았는데... 조금은 애매해서요.
<yemharc> http://www.smartplace.kr/blog_post_241.aspx
<razGon> 아!! 감사!!
<yemharc> http://www.adobe.com/kr/products/air/
<yemharc> 이정도면 충분한 설명이.........되려나요
<ndsin> 망했다
<ndsin> 12시에 기상하다니
<razGon> silverlight같은 거군요.
<razGon> 서버로 만드려는게 외부에서 스마트폰이나 아이패드, 같은 것으로 스트리밍을 할수 있게 하려하는데요. 적절히 적용될만한 게 있을까요?
<Alsen>                        이따봐요 여러분~~~~~~~~저 강남역 가옵니다~!!
<Alsen> 뿅!!
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ/
<yemharc> http://www.google.co.kr/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=4&sqi=2&ved=0CE4QFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.linuxtopia.org%2Fonline_books%2Fsystem_administration_books%2Fubuntu_starter_guide%2Fch07s07.html&ei=h-i0TY7oKIL0tgOJzpT8Cw&usg=AFQjCNHtBbZzqI-AuVIxKJvOxTDBz2WIcg&sig2=nNL0HccZlhMruq4q5T-FRw
<yemharc> http://koreaubuntu.wordpress.com/2009/08/10/vlc-%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC-%EB%AF%B8%EB%94%94%EC%96%B4-%EC%8A%A4%ED%8A%B8%EB%A6%AC%EB%B0%8D-%EC%84%9C%EB%B2%84/
<razGon> 감사합니다!!
<yemharc> 아뇨...그냥 링크만 뿌릴 뿐인걸요;;
<razGon> 스트리밍을 해주는 게 있군요.ㅎ
<razGon> yemharc님 께서 보시기에는 freenas가 좋을 까요 아니면 코분투로 설정하는게 좋을까요?
<razGon> 하긴 freeNAS는 아직 개념도 모호한 상태입니다.
<yemharc> freeNAS는 별다른게 아니라 DNS서버를 구축할 때에 dhcp 상태에서도 가능하게 해 주는 툴이에요
<yemharc> 보통은 static IP로 구축하죠
<yemharc> 구축하는 서버가 고정IP라면 필요없고 dhcp로 연결한다면 freeNAS를 사용하는거죠
<razGon> 일반 인터넷도 고정 IP가능한지요?
<yemharc> 으음;; 보통 개인적인 인터넷망.......그러니까 메가패스 라이트........같은거라면 보통 dhcp일겁니다
<yemharc> 고정IP를 쓰려면 ISP쪽에 신청해야 할거에요
<yemharc> 추가요금도 나가던가 그래요
<yemharc> 점심시간이군요 :)
<razGon> ㅠ.ㅠ 예
<razGon> 저도 점심시간이라네요.ㅎ
<razGon> 식사 맛있게 하시구요,
<razGon> 감사합니다.^^V
<Seony> 전공 2년차에 프로젝트 페이퍼라니 원...
<Seony> cartes: 계세요
<cartes> 네
<cartes> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요. 혹시 시간 쪼금 되시면 작문 좀 봐주세요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 제가 실력이 될지;;
<cartes> 물어봐주셔서 영광입니다;
<Seony> http://jswlinux.com/introduction.png
<Seony> 아.. 진짜 오랫만에 페이퍼를 써서 힘들어요.
<Seony> 가뜩이나 영어도 잘 못하는데...
<Seony> 좀 엉터리죠? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 암만 읽어봐도 나는 맞게 쓴 거 같은데 정작 여기 애들이 읽어보면 잘못 쓴 거 같은 표정이고...
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> -_-0
<Seony> MK-BB, 고칠데 많아요?
<MK-BB> first sentence부터
<MK-BB> 말이 조금.흠
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<MK-BB> past 에서 present 아주 왔다갔다 하시내요
<MK-BB> 첫sentence부터 새로 해야할거 같은
<Seony> spread의 past form이 spread 아니에요?
<Seony> 난 present로 쓴거 아닌데.
<MK-BB> 흠 새로 하셔야겟어요
<Seony> 아 그래요? ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 완전 첫sentence 조금 이해가 안될정도로 꼬임
<cartes> As personal computers become more inexpensive and common, people’s interests, for having more PCs at home to use as a media center or a home server for file sharing,grew, which provided a more convenient life and a better workplace. In the past, the price of server operating systems was too expensive to be purphased by home PC users, which means it used to be owned by only business corporations or enterprises
<Seony> 아... 역시 페이퍼를 너무 오랫만에 썼어..
<cartes> 잘 못고치겠어요 죄송해요
<MK-BB> 흠
<cartes> 제가 그냥 처음부터 쓰는것보다 어렵네요;;
<Seony> cartes: 아 괜찮아요. 혼자 고민 좀 해볼께요.
<MK-BB> Seony 귀차니즘에 (고처드리구 싶으나...-_-)
<MK-BB> Seony 저 일어나있을테니
<MK-BB> 고치구 보내셈
<Seony> MK-BB, 그 정도 hint로도 충분히...
<MK-BB> 고처드릴게요
<Seony> ㅇㅋ
<MK-BB> 아 저도 10장 짜리 페이퍼
<MK-BB> 4시간내로 써야하기때문에
<MK-BB> 흐흐
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 그뭐냐 서태지-이지아 일 터젔을때 자극받아서 6장짜리 페이퍼를 2시간만에
<MK-BB> 불나게
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> (전 research 페이퍼를 내용을 쓰고 source를 같다 붙여요..)
<MK-BB> 소스를 마춰서 쓰는게 아니라
<MK-BB> 쓰고나서 소스를 쓴거에 마추는 스타일
<cartes> 아.. 소스찾기 참 어려웠는데 학교다닐때..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 원래 페이퍼가 다 그렇죠.
<Seony> 남이 한 얘기 갖다끼워넣어야 페이지 수가 나오니까 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> Seony 보통 소스를 찾아두고.... 쓰지요
<Seony> According to... 하면서 한 반페이지 정도는 갖다붙여야.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 그래요? 난 쓰면서 찾는데..
<MK-BB> 전 제가 생각하는 BS를 쓰고.... 그걸 내용이 비슷하게 맞아떠러지는걸 cite해요
<cartes> BS가 뭐져?
<MK-BB> 전 6장써야하면 6장써두고 쓴거에서 source에 비슷한소리 하면 그걸 그냥 cite
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> bullshit이겠지요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes> 헐..
<MK-BB> 전 많이 쓰다보니
<MK-BB> 이제는 ...
<cartes> 너무 자유롭게 말하시는건 좋은데, 잘못하면 자랑하는것 같은걸로 오해받을수있겠어요 MKBB님
<Seony> cartes: 아마 Brainstorm일듯..
<MK-BB> 흐..
<MK-BB> Seony 하여튼 쓰고 말하세요
<Seony> cartes: MK는 원래 영어가 더 편한 사람이라 괜찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 제가 살아있다면 봐드릴게요
<Seony> cartes: 아니, 한글을 저정도 쓰는 걸 대단하게 생각해야죠
<Seony> MK-BB, OK
<cartes> 한국인인데 한국어도 어느정도 잘써야죠
<cartes> 어쩔수없음
<cartes> 저도 한국인이란 사실 싫은적 많지만, 않없어지더라구요
<Seony> 한국인 아니에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 한국어가 second language에요.
<cartes> 저도 한국인 하기싫어요
<cartes> MK-BB님은 미국에서 쭉 태어나고 자라신거에요?
<MK-BB> 아니요
<Seony> 캐나다...
<MK-BB> 미국에서 태어난건아니구요
<cartes> 몇년사셨어여 되게 오래사셨나부다
<Seony> 몇년 산게 아니라 한국어가 모국어가 아니라니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> Seony 패이퍼 쓰세요...
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> MK-BB, 참 근데 purdue 언제 그만둬요? ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 이제 부터 그럼 우리다 영어로 말해요
<cartes> hello!
<MK-BB> Seony 그건 무슨소리?
<Seony> MK-BB, nyu 안가요?
<cartes> it was purdue
<Seony> MK가 nyu로 옮겨야 내가 opt를 부탁하는데...
<MK-BB> 아마 여기서 undergrad 다하구 grad스쿨을 다른데 갈거같아요
<Seony> 엄마가 nyu 오랬담서요.
<MK-BB> 겨울에가서 말끝냈어요
<MK-BB> transfer는 안될거 같구
<MK-BB> 현실쩍으로 생각해서 그랫 스쿨을 가기로
<Seony> 음... mk 없으면 ny가서 opt 못하겠는데 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> opt 뭐임.흠
<Seony> 졸업하고나서 1년동안 일하는거.
<MK-BB> 하여튼... 전 잠수 탈거니..
<MK-BB> 빨리 끝내구 이메일로
<Seony> ㅇㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 어제 잘 들어가셨습니까? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~~ ^^
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아 졸려 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅ
<imsu> drake_kr: ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 정신없이 잤네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 나도 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 날에 날샌게 타격이 커서 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://www.j-enter.net/?p=2834
<imsu> 애들 시험대비 문제 풀라고 하고 놀고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 닌텐도 평균연봉 9천..
<imsu> 음 ~~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 우리나라에선 그럼 연봉 6000 인데요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 세금 띄고 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 평균임..
<imsu> 의미없음 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 스퀘어에닉스는 평균연봉 1억 7천
<imsu> 암튼 뭐 대단하네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 실제 개발자들에게는 그다지 대우가 좋지 않은 것으로 알려져 있습니다.
<Seony> 일본에서요?아니면 한국에서요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 일본이죠
<imsu> 마지막 네번째 줄이 참;; ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어차피 일본 물가 생각하면 우리가 생각하는 만큼은 아닐 거에요...
<drake_kr> 일본 물가 그리 비싸진 않던데요
<drake_kr> 요즘은 특히..
<drake_kr> 일본도 대형마트 중심이라..
<Seony> 예전에 어학연수 왔던 일본애들한테 물어보니까 자기가 간호사인데 연봉이 한 4천쯤 된다던데요.
<Seony> 일단 한국을 제외한 어느 나라든 집 rent비라는 게 생활비의 대부분을 차지하기 때문에, 실제로 생활해보면 아주많진 않을 거에요.
<Seony> 뉴욕에서 연봉 10만불을 받아도 집 렌트비에서 1/3 정도 나갈텐데...
<drake_kr> 음.. 도쿄쪽이나 집세가 세고..
<imsu1> Seony: 안녕하십니깡 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu1, Hi
<drake_kr> 나머지는 크게 세진 않은듯
<drake_kr> 하숙을 해도 5만엔 정도면 크게 세진 않은거 아닌가요
<Seony> 음... 하기야 일본애들이 외국 나가서 돈 쓰는 거 보면 걔네들 돈 많긴 많더라구요.
<drake_kr> 집값 자체도 한국하고 비슷하거나 오히려 싸던데..
<imsu1> drake_kr: 블로그 재밌네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 어느 블로그요?
<imsu1> j-enter.net ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아..
<drake_kr> 제꺼 아님
<imsu1> 떡밥 살포 ? ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 연봉이야 뭐 누구나 다 관심가지는거잖아요
<imsu1> 별의별 떡밥급 기사들;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu1> 댓글이 더 재밌네요 .. 다른 기사에;; 사실과는 조금 다르더라도 떡밥을 던졌기에 괜찮다. 여긴 떡밥
<imsu1> 사이트.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu1> 대량 이런 뜻인거 같은데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu1> 략
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 근데 워낙
<drake_kr> 기사들이 다 떡밥이다보니..
<drake_kr> 오히려 저런쪽이 신뢰가 가는 이상한 상황
<imsu1> 네 그런거 같네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 술만 마시면 오줌싸네(엉덩이루)
<ndsin> 으헝
<ndsin> 이제 학원갔다가 출근해야되네
<ndsin> 쉴땐 좋았는데 허허흐허흐
<drake_kr> 블랙회사
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 블랙회사는 아님니당
<ndsin> 야간진단이 있어서
<ndsin> 밤에 출근하고 아침에 퇴근
<drake_kr> 블랙회사 = 회사건물이 검은색
<ndsin> ㅡㅡ;
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<ndsin> 방가
<drake_kr> 푸헬
<drake_kr> 블랙회사에 다니는데 한계인듯 < 이영화 보신분
<ndsin> 그거 2ch에 올라온 번역 글은 봤어요
<ndsin> 제 생각이 마구 샘솟았던 시기라 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 마지막이 해피엔딩(?)이라 좀 슬펐음
<drake_kr> 저도
<drake_kr> 해피엔딩이라 매우 슬펐음
<imsu> drake_kr 04/25/2011 05:19:07 PM
<imsu> 술만 마시면 오줌싸네(엉덩이루)   <------------------- 치질? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<imsu> 설사 아님;; 치질임 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 본인 얘기를 전가하지 마
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 걸렸나;; ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐?
<ndsin> 아무튼 학원가따가 출근함니다 숙오하셔요
<drake_kr> ㅅㄱㅇㅇ
<imsu> 니코틴 파워 충전하러 갑니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 버틸 수가 없군;; 눈은 빨개지고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 니코틴의 힘을 빌리러 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 난 크롤덴
<razGon> 저 퇴근 하겠습니다..
<drake_kr> 얽
<razGon> 내일뵈요.
<drake_kr> 칼퇴
<han9k> 다음에 또 뵙겠습니다
<rockadelic> 헬로우?
<drake_kr> 하로
<drake_kr> http://news.sbs.co.kr/section_news/news_read.jsp?news_id=N1000902116
<rockadelic> 회사 PC에 우분투를 깔았는데, 유선 네트워크가 잡히질 않습니다. Ip address / subnet mask / gateway 등은 ifconfig를 참고했고 , DNS server 은 window 에서 ipconfig를 통해 조회 했는데...이렇게 하는게 맞나요?
<drake_kr> sudo dhclient
<rockadelic> 뭐가 주르륵 ~~ 뜨네요.
<drake_kr> 주르륵 뜨는거중에 뭐 의심되는거 말씀점요
<rockadelic> DHCPDI SCOVER ON EHT0 TO 255.255.255.255 PORT 67 INTERVAL 3
<rockadelic> DHCPOFFER OF 10.227.154.220 FROM 10.227.154.2
<drake_kr> 음.. 인터넷이 왜 안되지
<rockadelic> DHCPREQUEST OF 10.227.154.220 ON ETH0 TO 255.255.255.255 PORT 67
<rockadelic> DHCPACK OF 10.227.154.220 FROM 10.227.154.3
<drake_kr> 10.227이면 KT인가
<rockadelic> BOUND TO 10.227.154.220 -- RENEWAL IN 67527 SECONDS.
<drake_kr> 오? 바운드되얐으면 인터넷이 될텐데요
<rockadelic> 이것만 설정하면 되는건가요???구글링 해보니까...무슨 VI 에서 이것저것 설정하는 것도 많이 나오던데...이쪽으로는 워낙 아는게 없어서 잘 모르겠네요.
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 되지요?
<drake_kr> 되는걸 하면 되는거에요
<rockadelic> 저 위 메세지에서 10.227.154.220 이  address인가요?
<drake_kr> 네
<rockadelic> netmask는 255.255.255.255 가 되나요? / Gate way는 10.227.154.3 이 되나요?
<drake_kr> 일단 인터넷이 되는게 목표고..
<drake_kr> 고정IP로 하시려면
<drake_kr> ifconfig를 보시고 그대로 /etc/networking 어쩌구 하는 그 인터넷에 나오는 방법으로 집어넣으시면 될겁니다
<drake_kr> 제가 cli만 써와서 그런지 커맨드라인쪽밖에 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<rockadelic> 그럼 vi 어쩌고 하는 부분도 건드리긴 해야 한다는 말씀이신가요?
<drake_kr> 고정ip가 필요하시다면요
<rockadelic> vi 편집기던가??...그게 아주 사용하기가 고약하던데요..
<drake_kr> 그럼 nano로 쓰셔도..
<rockadelic> Nano를 다른 PC에서 다운 받아서 설치 하면 좀 편하게 쓸수 있나요?
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get install nano
<drake_kr> vi 대신 nano 쓰시면 돼요
<drake_kr> vi나 emacs는 익숙해지면 편한거고
<rockadelic> 이미 최신 버전이라는데...어떻게 실행하나요?..ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> nano같은 경우는 일회성 config 수정용이라던가
<drake_kr> vi를 nano로 바꾸시면 돼요
<rockadelic> nano /etc/networking/interfaces  <-이렇게 하며 되나요?
<drake_kr> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<drake_kr> 근데 리눅스박스로 인터넷은 지금 되시는거죠?
<rockadelic> 그런가 봐요.sudo apt-get install nano 하니까....패키지 목록 읽고 어쩌고 메세지는 뜹니다.
<rockadelic> 이제 대략 뭔가 할 수 있겠네요...한번 해보겠습니다...감사합니다.ㅎㅎ.
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ê·¸..
<drake_kr> 고정ip가 필요없으시면 걍 dhclient로 쓰셔도 상관없을거에요
<rockadelic> 안되네요...ㅎㅎ..panel창에 connection 상태 창마저도 사라져 버렸습니다.
<drake_kr> ㅜ음
<drake_kr> 현재 사용하시는 버전은요?
<rockadelic> sudo nano /etc/networking/interfaces 에 변경해서 저장한 내용도 다시 열어 보니 바꾼 내용도 없어졌는데..원래 이런가요?
<drake_kr> 아니요 원래 그렇진 않은데요..
<rockadelic> 10.10 입니다.
<rockadelic> 아..내용은 남아 있네요..파일명에 오타가 있었습니다.
<rockadelic> http://towanouta.tistory.com/110
<rockadelic> 이 문서를 참고 하고 있는데....맞는 내용인가요?
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> ping이 안 나가나요?
<drake_kr> ip는 어떻게 잡으셨어요?
<rockadelic> ip요?...address말씀하시는건가요?...ifconfig에 나오는 값으로 잡았습니다.
<drake_kr> 흐음..
<drake_kr> 일단 dhclient가 되는 상황이면 굳이 고정ip를 사용할 필요가 없는 상황이 많은데..
<rockadelic> 앗..ifconfig에 표시되는 값들이 바뀌었네요...
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> resolv.conf는 bind9 세팅인데..
<drake_kr> 굳이 필요는 없고..
<rockadelic> dhclient를 사용하라는 말씀이 ipv4설정을 manual이 아니라 automatic DHCP를 쓰라는 말씀이신가요?
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 고정 ip가 절대적으로 필요한 상황이 아니시라면요 ㅋㅋ
<rockadelic> ip는 상관이 없습니다만,,,auto DHCP로 해도 인터넷은 안되네요..^^
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 다시 dhclient 실행해보시고.. 바운드되는 ip를 줘보세용
<rockadelic> ㅠㅐㅕㅜㅇ 새 10.227.154.220
<rockadelic> bound to
<drake_kr> 음? KT쪽 공유기를 쓰시는건가..
<rockadelic> 공유기는 잘 모르겠습니다..회사 LAN을 쓰거든요..
<drake_kr> 제쪽에서 핑이 들어가질 않네요
<rockadelic> 외부 PC를 가져와도 LAN선 꽂으면 인터넷은 됩니다..
<drake_kr> 네 아마도 될테지요..
<rockadelic> 외부에서는 아무 접근이 막혀 있을 것도 같네요...그래도 대기업 전산인데..막아 놓지 않았을까요?
<drake_kr> 음 그렇겠죠
<drake_kr> ping은 안 나가나요
<rockadelic> $ping
<rockadelic> 이거 말씀하시나요?
<drake_kr> 네 걍 ping 168.126.63.4 이런식으로..
<rockadelic> 나간 다는 의미를 64byte씩 시간이란 ..글자가 계속 밑으로 내려가네요.
<drake_kr> 네
<rockadelic> 쭉쭉쭉~~~한 1초에 한줄씩...
<drake_kr> 64 bytes from 168.126.63.4: icmp_seq=1 ttl=242 time=8.28 ms
<drake_kr> 이렇게 나오겠죠
<rockadelic> 네 맞습니다.
<drake_kr> 이게 인터넷이 된다는 얘기거든요
<rockadelic> 그렇군요..drake_kr님....죄송한데 제가 지금 퇴근 버스를 타야 되서....정말 죄송합니다...많이 도와주셨는데,,끝을 못보고 가서요..
<drake_kr> 아.
<drake_kr> 필요하시면 또 말씀하세요 ㅋ
<rockadelic> 내일 다시 한번 해보겠습니다....좋은 하루 되시고...정말 감사했습니다. 앞으로도 기회되면..도움 좀...
<rockadelic> 네 감사합니다.
<rockadelic> 내일 뵈요.
<borios> apt-get 으로 php5, mysql-server 만 설치하고 apache는 직접 빌드해서 서버셋팅했는데 php랑 mysql이랑 연동이 안되는데 어찌해야하나요.ㅠ
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<borios> php모듈을 httpd.conf 에 로드시키라는데 모듈이 어띠있는지.ㅠ
<drake_kr> apache를 왜 직접 build
<drake_kr> 요새 덩치가 커져서 apache 쓰기가 좀 애매한 상황이시라면 lighttpd를 써보시는것도..
<borios> 아.. 근데 일단 apt-get 으로 설치한 php가 도통 어디가있는지 모르겠네요
<borios> 모듈이랑...
<drake_kr> 아마 /usr/bin에 있을텐데요
<drake_kr> 아 /usr/bin에는 cgi 모듈밖에 없겠군요
<drake_kr> 근데 apache를 컴파일한 이유가 궁금한데요
<borios> 직접 소스코드 받아서 빌드하는 문서를 따라하고있었어요..
<borios> 근데 php빌드하는데 이상한오류떠서 그냥 apt 로 해버렸어요
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> lighttpd는 어때용
<drake_kr> 하긴 php 빌드하는게 어렵긴 하지요
<borios> 흠 그걸 한번 써봐야겠네요
<drake_kr> 저도 두달동안 php 빌드하느라 죽을똥 쌌었으니 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> php는 /usr/lib/php5 에서...
<drake_kr> 아 그렌라간 잼따
<borios> Seony: 그 위치에 아무것도 없네요..아무래도 처음부터 다시해야할듯하네요.. 근데 이미 설치한 아파치는 어찌지운담.ㅠ
<Seony> cartes: 혹시 Low-hanging fruit이  무슨 말인지 아세요?
<Seony> 낮게 매달려있는 과일이니까 쉽게 먹을 수 있다는 의미 같은데...
<Seony> 쉬운 일이라는 뜻인가..
<drake_kr> 함정?
<drake_kr> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=low-hanging%20fruit
<Seony> 그렇게 복잡한 의미를 가진 말은 아닐 거에요... 관용어구 같은 거라..
<Seony> 제가 추측한 뜻이 맞네요.
<cartes> drake_kr님도 영어 잘하시는것 같아요
<cartes> Seony, 비유적으로 미끼아닐까요
<cartes> 저 생각보다 영어잘못하네요.. 괜히 그전에 떠벌린것 같아서 죄송..
<Seony> cartes: 아뇨. drake_kr님이 주신 링크에 적혀있는데요. 그냥 쉽게 따먹을 수 있는 일이라는 뜻이래요.
<cartes> 그렇군요
<Seony> Targets or goals which are easily achievable and which do not require a lot of effort - 큰 노력 없이 쉽게 달성할 수 있는 타겟이나 목표.
<Seony> 교수가 러시아 사람인데 좀 짜증나서... ㅎㅎ
<NatzkiMogi> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<NatzkiMogi> 반갑습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 저는 처음 뵙는 분 같네요 :)
<Seony> 어서오세요.
<NatzkiMogi> 제가 처음이에요 ^^
<yemharc> 11.04 배포판이 3일 앞으로 다가왔군요
<yemharc> (두근두근)
<NatzkiMogi> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 처음 오셨으면 http://jswlinux.com/rules.html 읽어주세요.
<NatzkiMogi> 네 읽어보고 오는 길이에요 ^^
<Seony> :)
<yemharc> wayland는 어느정도의 퍼포먼스를 가지고 있을까요
<drake_kr> 아 저건 저도 처음 보는거네요
<NatzkiMogi> 제가 우분투를 처음 접해서요
<NatzkiMogi> 크롬을 새로 깔았는데, 파이어폭스를 지우는 방법을 모르겠어요 ㅠ
<yemharc> 그렇게 우왕쿠왕(?!) 광고(믕?)를 했으니 x-window보단 좋겠죠...
<yemharc> Natzk // 프로그램 >> 우분투 소프트웨어 센터
<NatzkiMogi> 네
<yemharc> 에서 firefox 로 검색하셔서 지우시면 됩니다
<NatzkiMogi> 아 감사합니다 ^^
<drake_kr> 오 역시
<yemharc> 사용법은 그냥 딱 켜보면 '이거구나' 하실만큼 쉬워요 :)
<yemharc> drake_kr // 제가 못 본 재미있는 링크가 있었나요 +_+
<drake_kr> rules요 ㅋㅋ
<NatzkiMogi> 어제 처음으로 설치를 해서요 ^^;
<yemharc> 음? 뭔가 바뀌었습니까? (뒤적뒤적)
<drake_kr> 아뇨 irc룰
<drake_kr> http://jswlinux.com/rules.html
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/wzF6J   여러분 우리 간만에 기초공부를 하도록 하지요 :)
<drake_kr> 전 골수 cli 유저라..
<drake_kr> 저건 기초가 아니잖아요
<yemharc> 음?
<NatzkiMogi> 이걸 보니, 아이폰이 생각나네요;
<yemharc> 에이~ 골수 CLI유저께서 그런 반응을 보이시면 GUI 소프트 유저는 울어요
<drake_kr> 그러니까
<drake_kr> 사용자가 저런걸 알아야 할 필요는 없는듯..
<drake_kr> gui 사용자는 gui 사용자답게 저런걸 몰라도 되는거에요
<drake_kr> 그리고, 알고 싶으면 아는거고, 모른다고 무시하면 안되고요
<yemharc> 아직까지는 알아두면 좋아요.... 아직까지는...
<yemharc> 그야 물론이죠
<drake_kr> 모른다고 무시하면 안된다는것이, 제가 항상 이야기하는거 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 처음부터 알고 태어난 사람 없는 법이지요 :)
<drake_kr> 네 :)
<yemharc> 그런 면에서 배우려고 달려드는(응?;;) 분들은 보기 좋습니다
<drake_kr> 근데 전 제가 여자를 좋아한다는걸 태어날때부터 알았는데요
<yemharc> 다만... 저희 아버지께선 늦게 빠져든 스마트폰에 쿨럭쿨럭
<yemharc> 스마트폰을 손에 넣으시고 '오오~ 이거면 네비 필요없겠어!' 하시곤 차에 있던 네비를 팔아버......... (아.......아버지!!!!!)
<drake_kr> 아잉패드를 차에 built-in 하세요
<yemharc> drake_kr // 전 좋아한다는 '것'만 알고 있군요 ㅠㅠ
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ko to: Ubuntu Korean LocoTeam Channel | 우분투 한국 로코팀 채널입니다 | 규칙을 읽어주세요. http://seowonjung.com/users/seowon/weblog/17df6/UbuntuKo_Rules.html
<yemharc> 안그래도 아잉패드도 추천드렸었는데 "난 일체형이 더 좋다" 하시더군요
<drake_kr> 낙지탭?
<cartes> 채널 토픽이 바뀌었군요
<Seony> 채널규칙을 좀 더 예쁘장한 곳으로.. ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 뭔가 기네요.
<Seony> 네. 주소가 좀 길어졌어요.
<yemharc> goo.gl을.......
<Lyuso> 그래도 이쁘면 만사오케이 =)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ ;)
<drake_kr> goo.gl 하죠 ㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=16811 요즘 무선이 상태가 영....
<yemharc> 보통은 shortner 뭐 쓰시나요?
<drake_kr> 전 goo.gl
<yemharc> bit.ly도 써보긴 했는데 제가 좀 구글빠여서 goo.gl로 갈아탔죠
<Lyuso> is.gd 나 bit.ly 쓰지요.
<drake_kr> goo.gl/60jBs
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=16780 이거 잘 되나요
<yemharc> 넵
<yemharc> 잘 되는군요
<Lyuso> 넵
<drake_kr> 급 배고픔
<drake_kr> 1. 짜장 2. 짬뽕 3. 라면 4. 치킨 5. 피자
<Lyuso> 저 무선상황을 보니 한숨밖에 안나옵니다.
<Lyuso> 지직지직 지직
<yemharc> 그런데 저 링크의 소스는 뭘 더 최적화 시키려는건가요
<drake_kr> 옵션이라던가..
<Lyuso> 참고로 + 연산이 - 보다 시간 더걸립니다.
<drake_kr> 동적배열을 사용한다던가..
<yemharc> 사실 가장 간단하고 깔끔해지는 방법이 있습니다.
<drake_kr> (안하면 된다던가)
<Lyuso> 안하면 가장 깔끔하죠.
<yemharc> 기능을 통째로 떼어내서 함수로 만들고 파일로 만들어 인클루(탕!!!!!)
<drake_kr> 사실
<drake_kr> 동적배열 쪽으로 해보고 싶었는데..
<drake_kr> 그쪽으로 가자니 소스가 너무 비대해지는거 같아서 일단은 정적으로 하기로..
<yemharc> 음.....동적배열을 쓰면서 깔끔하게.....라고 하면 파이썬쪽이 재능(?)이 있지 않던가요
<drake_kr> 전 c를 하기로 결정..
<yemharc> .....역시 괄호 동료는 없군요 ㅠㅠ
<Lyuso> ....
<drake_kr> ...
<yemharc> (바...반응이 아파요.....)
<drake_kr> (파이썬으로 한번 해보겠습니다) 라던가..
<Lyuso> 자바로 해보겠습니다 라던가
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 자
<drake_kr> 파이선으로 포팅 해보세요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> .....괴롭히고 있어..........하하하 이 사람들 하하하............(침울)
<drake_kr> 하하하
<drake_kr> 그거 그거죠?
<drake_kr> 하하하 이녀석 하하하
<drake_kr> http://pds20.egloos.com/pds/201005/06/35/f0056435_4be2b798ad801.gif
<yemharc> 네 이 짤방 맞아요 :)
<yemharc> 뭣보다 전 파이썬 모르는데다가 파이썬은 괄호가 없어요 (....)
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 목표를 위해서 배워야 한다면 목표에 가장 부합하는 언어로 c를 선택하였습니다..
<yemharc> 아니 뭐;; 저도 딱히 프로그래밍 언어가 어쩌고 하는건 아니니까요;;
<yemharc> 언어를 쓰다보면 정말 '성능에서 차이가 나는'게 아니면 사실 쓰기 나름이라 말이죠
<drake_kr> 성능은 목적의 하나죠
<Lyuso> 어차피 하드웨어는 발전하고
<Lyuso> 프로그램 코드 디자인에 따라 많이 달라지니까요.
<yemharc> 그런거죠
<drake_kr> 성능은 설계에 따라 상당부분 좌우되는 부분이라
<drake_kr> 전 프로그래밍도 그림의 일종이라 생각 <-
<yemharc> 그래서 모든 방면에서 최고인 언어가 아직도 없는거죠
<drake_kr> 언어는 그 수단
<drake_kr> 게다가 저는 bash도 훌륭한 하나의 언어라고 생각해요
<yemharc> bash 언어 맞아요 엉엉
<yemharc> 전 아직도 못써먹겠다구요 그거 엉엉
<Seony> BASH는 너무 달라서... awk랑 변수 교환하는 것도 쉽지 않고...
<Lyuso> bash 는....노가다.
<yemharc> bash는 perl하고 친하지 않던가요
<drake_kr> 하긴 전 도스의 bat도 프로그래밍이라고 생각.. ㄱ-
<Seony> 쉘스크립트 만들다보면 느낌이 좀 "대충대충 설렁설렁" 들더라구요.
<yemharc> drake_kr // 그냥 스크립트 수준만 되어도 언어로 인정하시는 타입이시군요
<drake_kr> 목표를 향한 수단 == 프로그래밍 언어 <-
<yemharc> 그런데 그렇게 부정할만한건 아니네요. 언어도 어찌보면 스크립트의 연장선에 놓여있는거니...
<drake_kr> 이제 그렌라간 1쿨분 다 봤네용
<Seony> 아... 피곤... 자러갑니다.
<Seony> 낼 뵈요
<drake_kr> 예 모레 뵈요
<Lyuso> 안녕히 주무세요. =)
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<Seony> 요즘은 여기가 한아얄씨보다 더 대화가 많네요 :)
<drake_kr> 제가 좀
<drake_kr> 끌고옴
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅ
<Seony> drake_kr님의 공헌이 큽니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 암튼 나중에ㅎㅎ 뵙겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 쉬세요
<Lyuso> 후아암.....
<Lyuso> 월성 가면 이제 저도 몇달은 못들어올테넫
<Lyuso> 텐데
<drake_kr> 접시 들고 가세요
<drake_kr> 위성인터넷 <-
<Lyuso> 인말셋 단말기 기계값만 380만원,
<Lyuso> 1Mb 당 요금 1만2천원
<Lyuso> 초당 접속료 300원.
<Lyuso> 위성인터넷 생각보다 비쌉니다.
<drake_kr> 아
<Lyuso> KT Megapass SKY 서비스라면 설치비 100만원에 월 12만원이지만, 이건 고정 스테이션에 한해서에요.
<cartes> youtube같이 해외인터넷 속도 잘나오는데
<cartes> ISP어디인가요?
<cartes> 지금은 SKB인데 끊깁니다
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요 :)
<drake_kr> :D
<jincreator> 오늘 오후쯤에 핸드폰으로 한번 irc 접속을 해보았는데 자꾸 끊기네요.
<jincreator> 3G를 사용할 수 없어 wifi만 써야하는지라 힘들군요.
<Lyuso> 6666 포트로도 안된다면
<Lyuso> 서울의 한계일 듯 합니다.^^;;
<jincreator> 아니, 그게 아니라 제 요금제가 0mb라 3G를 사용하지 못하는데 지하철이 이동하면서 인터넷이 끊어졌다 되었다 한다는 말이었어요.
<jincreator> 요즘 지하철에는 다 wifi가 있더군요.
<Lyuso> 부럽군요.....
<jincreator> ???
<Lyuso> 대구는 플렛폼이나 그런 곳에도 전혀 설비가 없습니다.
<Lyuso> 반월당이나 대구역,동대구역 즈음에나 있징
<Lyuso> 있지요
<leehyunin> 디아스포라에 제 번역이 추가될거라 하네요. 오픈소스 소프트웨어 프로젝 기여는 버그 보고 말고는 처음인데 참 뿌듯합니다.
<jincreator> 원래 번역이란 게 할때는 힘들지만 끝내고 나면 참 보람있죠.
<jincreator> 아무튼 감사합니다. 나중에 사용하는 한국인 사용자들이 큰 덕을 보겠네요.
<Lyuso> 번역도 좋은 일이죠....
<Lyuso> 바로바로 덕을 보게 된다랄까요. =)
<Alsen> 내일 상가집에 일도와주러 가는데 진청바지 입어도 될까요? 검은색 반팔 티셔츠는 어떤가요?
<Alsen> 조문만 해봤지 일은 안해봐서 복장이 궁금해요
<DracoKr> 상가집 일 도와주는건
<DracoKr> 음식 하는거 아니면...복장이 조문이랑 같죠 뭐..
<Alsen> 아무래도 음식 서빙이지 싶은데요;;
<Alsen> 심부름같은거랑
<DracoKr> 그래도 검은색으로 입어야죠
<Alsen> 명확히 뭐하라는 말이 없어서, 기본 정장입구가구요, 짐가방에 진청바지랑 검은색반팔티셔츠 챙겨가려구요, 거기에 무늬없는 올검후드티 긴것 챙겨가려구요. 혹시나 추울까봐
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-26
<rockadelic> 유선네트워크 연결이 안되서 우분투를 다시 설치 하려고 합니다.
<drake_kr> 음
<rockadelic> 그냥 설치 CD넣고 다시 인스톨하면 되나요???별다르게 백업할 자료는 없습니다.
<drake_kr> 아 백업할 자료가 없으시다면
<drake_kr> 11.04 나올때까지 이틀만 기다리세요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<rockadelic> ^^..그래도...오늘 끝장을 보고 싶어서요.
<rockadelic> 그냥 CD넣고 돌리면 되는거죠??
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 안정적이라면 10.04가 꽤 안정적인듯..
<drake_kr> 아오 그렌라간 너무 재밌넴
<rockadelic> 재설치 들어갑니다~~
<rockadelic> 그게 뭔데요?
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 애니메이션여
<rockadelic> 제목 봐서는 로봇 나오고 할거 같은 분위기네요.
<drake_kr> 뭐
<drake_kr> 그렇죠
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 고정IP라면 아무래도 설치할때 정해주는게 가장 좋을거에요
<rockadelic> 그런거 할 줄 몰라요..ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음?
<rockadelic> 실례지만 학생이세요?
<drake_kr> 니트족이요
<rockadelic> 니트족이 뭐죠?
<rockadelic> KNIT????
<rockadelic> 아...구글링 해봤습니다.
<rockadelic> drake 님도 우분투 쓰세요?
<drake_kr> 7대 정도 쓰는듯요
<rockadelic> 오...전문가 시구나..
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> 걍 "많이 쓰는 사람" 정도..
<rockadelic> 전 그냥 회사에 남는 컴터가 하나 있어서 재미로 해보려고 하는데..네트웍이 속을 썩이네요.
<rockadelic> 서버로 돌리시는거에요?
<drake_kr> 그렇죠
<drake_kr> 전 아직 cli 유저
<rockadelic> 우분투 체험을 하는게 좋을 까요..그냥 설치로 가는게 좋을까요?
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 초반엔 재설치도 많이 하곤 했는데..
<rockadelic> 그냥 설치로 갑니다~
<drake_kr> 요즘은 최근에 리눅스 설치한게 1년전쯤 되는듯..
<rockadelic> 제법 많이 안정적인가 보네요.
<rockadelic> 이게 제대로 되야 오늘은 업무에 좀 집중을 할텐데..ㅋ
<drake_kr> 제법이라기보단
<drake_kr> 상상 이상으로 안정적이더라구요
<rockadelic> 디스크 드라이브 공간 할당이 나왔는데요..
<drake_kr> 걍 다 하세요 ㅋㅋ
<rockadelic> 왼쪽 칸막이는 Ubuntu 10.10 / de /sdb5 (ext)    | 오른쪽은 Ubuntu / dev/ sdb6(ex4)인데..
<rockadelic> 이게 재설치라서 이렇게 나오는 건가요?>...처음 설치할때는 이 화면이 아니었던거 같은데요.
<drake_kr> 걍 entire disk 쓰세요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 머신을 따로 쓰시는거면
<rockadelic> 윈도우도 같이 깔려 있는데요..
<drake_kr> 이왕 쓰실거면 한쪽만 쓰시는걸 추천해용
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<rockadelic> 음...밀어 버릴까요?...
<drake_kr> 결정은 알아서 하시면 되죠
<rockadelic> 전체 파티션 사용으로 하고 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 머 저야 커맨드라인이 무척이나 익숙해서 아예 cli만 설치하거나 하지만
<drake_kr> 요샌 gui도 꽤나 괜찮다고 하더라고요
<rockadelic> 죄송 한데 ..cli가 뭐죠?
<drake_kr> command line interface요
<rockadelic> terminal 같은건가요?
<rockadelic> 도스 같은거요..
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 도스 ㅋㅋ
<rockadelic> 어제 이것저것 뒤져 보다가 아트릭스에 우분투를 올린다는 글을 본거 같은데...가능한 일인가요?
<drake_kr> 일단 Darkness-Angel님이 busybox까진 올린거 같던데요
<rockadelic> 아...다들 아시는 분들이군요.
<rockadelic> 주말에 정모가 있는거 같은데...drake님도 그런데 나가세요?
<drake_kr> 30일날..
<drake_kr> 나갈지 어떨지는..
<drake_kr> 수원에 갔다가 친구네 있을지 참석할지는 모르겠어염 ㅋ
<rockadelic> 네.
<rockadelic> 댁은 서울 쪽이신가요?
<drake_kr> 노원요
<rockadelic> 네..저는 양천구 쪽이네요.
<drake_kr> 그렌라간..
<drake_kr> 완전 마초네요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<rockadelic> 주인공이 여자 같은데요?
<drake_kr> 음?
<rockadelic> 아닌가요?...구글 이미지 검색하니까 주로 여자 그림이 나오는데요.
<drake_kr> 그냥 타이틀에 여자가 없으면 안 팔리니까요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 지브리가 페미니스트쪽이라면 가이낙스는 마초 분위기네요
<rockadelic> 약간 성인 삘인가요?
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 중학생 이상 정도가 봐도 적당한 정도..
<rockadelic> 글쿤요.
<rockadelic> 11.04 나오면 다시 설치 하실건가요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨
<drake_kr> 아마 걍 업그레이드 하겠죠
<rockadelic> PC가 7대면 하나는 애니 보시고,,,한대는 채팅하시고....나머지는 무슨 서버일까 궁금하네요.
<drake_kr> 데탑은 윈도우고요
<drake_kr> 갖고다니는 넷북에 하나고
<drake_kr> 제가 10년전쯤에 쓰던 노트북에 하나
<drake_kr> 한대는 TV에 셋톱박스
<drake_kr> 1대는 가상머신
<drake_kr> 나머지 3대는 친구 사무실에 박아둔 서버네요
<rockadelic> 설치 완료...재부팅 들어갑니다.
<drake_kr> 벌써..
<rockadelic> 오잉...error 뜨네요..
<rockadelic> [1961.8XXXX] end_request : I/O error, dev sr0 sector 535080
<drake_kr> 하드 에러네요
<rockadelic> 쩝..
<rockadelic> 엄청 많이 떴는데...하드가 맛이 갔나봐요.
<rockadelic> 하드가 2개면...하나는 window 용 하나는 리눅스 용으로 인스톨 가능한가요?
<drake_kr> 그렇긴 한데..
<drake_kr> 둘다 깔아놓으면 하나는 안 쓰겠죠..
<rockadelic> 앗...화면에 아무것도 안들어오네요.
<rockadelic> 맛이 갔나 본데요..
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 은하계까지 부셔버리네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<rockadelic> 드레곤볼 수준...
<drake_kr> 해피엔딩이 아니네요? -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 우와
<drake_kr> 해피엔딩이 아니라니
<rockadelic> 음..하드 포멧해야 겟어요.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 배드섹터 하드는 교환을 받는게 최고일걸요
<rockadelic> 네..하드가 2개 달려 있어서...나머지 하드에 설치 하려고요.
<rockadelic> 모델명이 ST어쩌고..로 시작하면 시게이트 인가요?
<drake_kr> 네
<rockadelic> 그럼WD하드에 깔아야겠네요...
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<rockadelic> 안녕하세요.좋은 아침 입니다.
<yemharc> 네 안녕하세요 :)
<Seony^MBP> 오늘도 수업시간 내내 졸고...
<Seony^MBP> 아... 빨리 방학이...
<rockadelic> 하드 문제가 아닌가 봐요...다른 하드에 설치해도 똑같네요.
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr>  rockadelic // 파일 안가나요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 안가는갑네
<rockadelic> 네??..무슨 파일이요?
<drake_kr> 파일 보내려고 승인 받는중
<rockadelic> 이거 어떻게 받아요?
<drake_kr> http://ioriy2k.pe.kr/archives/1229 에라
<rockadelic> 지금 다시 인스톨 하고 있는데요...이것도 안되면..추천하신 방법으로 한번 해보도록 하겠습니다. 감사감사.
<rockadelic> 에잉...안되네요...이상하네요..전에 문제 없이 설치 잘 되었떤 CD인데..왜 안될까요..
<rockadelic> 멀쩡한 컴퓨터가 한대 이렇게 말아 먹네요.
<drake_kr> 원래 문제는 전에 없던것에서부터 생기죠
<MK-BB> 아 닷네임 죽여버리구 싶다
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 아 결제 플러그인 드럽게 안깔리내
<cartes> 외국에선 그렇져;;
<cartes> 수동설치해보세요
<cartes> ISPSetup.exe
<cartes> 이런파일
<MK-BB> 아 저 흠 윈도에서 쓰는중
<cartes> 저도 윈도기준으로 얘기한거에요
<MK-BB> Semisimplesteps NY/NJ/CT 이신가보내요
<MK-BB> optonline이면 cablevision이니
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<Semisimplesteps> 네
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 제가 그동내라 조금압니다
<Semisimplesteps> Purdue 다니시나봐요
<cartes> roadrunner
<cartes> BeeBee
<MK-BB> 넵..흠
<Semisimplesteps> 여튼 반갑습니다. 우분투 한국인 사용자 모임이 있다는 건 오늘 처음 알았어요
<MK-BB> 아 내가 인증을 안했구나
<MK-BB> 흠
<cartes> 흠
<MK-BB> 이제 제아이피 안뜰거에요
<Semisimplesteps> 인증은 어떻게 하나요?
<cartes> 반값븐디ㅏ
<cartes> 반갑습니다
<cartes> 해외거주자들이 많네요 =_=
<MK-BB> 우선은 /msg nickserv help 해보세요
<Semisimplesteps> 네
<Semisimplesteps> 명령어가 뜨네요
<MK-BB> 거기에서 register 부분 읽어보시구요
<Semisimplesteps> 네
<cartes> MK-BB// 죽여버리고 싶다 같은 극단적인표현은 쓰면 다들 보는채널인데 않좋아요
<Semisimplesteps> 저건 이미 한 것 같아요
<cartes> ^^;;
<cartes> 잔소리할려는건 아니구요 그냥 그렇다구요;;;
<cartes> ㄷㄷㄷ
<MK-BB> cartes ActiveX는 망해도됨
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes> Active X대신에 오픈소스적인 대안이 혹시 있나여?
<cartes> 크로스플랫폼적이고
<drake_kr> java applet
<yemharc> HTML5
<drake_kr> html5
<cartes> 그렇군여 현재는 Flash 플러그인 쓰기도하더군여
<yemharc> 현재 html5는 스펙시트만 봐도 충분히 액x 버릴만 하죠
<drake_kr> dma
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 아직까지는 시기상조인거 같던데요
<cartes> 그러게요
<drake_kr> 저도 가끔 html5+jquery로 작성하는데..
<drake_kr> ie6가 골때려요
<cartes> IE도 HTML5 fully지원하도록 하고
<MK-BB> 이번에 노트북새로 사서
<MK-BB> 하드를 750짜리로 바꿨거든요
<yemharc> 그런데 아직도 ie6 쓰는 쪽이 전 더 이해가 안가요 (...)
<drake_kr> 아직은 "IE6 지원안함"이라는 문구를 쓰기엔 거시기하거든요
<yemharc> 나온지 근 10년은 되지 않았던가요
<MK-BB> 100 - 윈도 / 100 - 우분투 / 550 - 데이터...흠
<cartes> 전 노트북엔 아직 IE6쓰고있어요
<MK-BB> 우분투 설치한게 좀 후회스러울때가.ㅠ
<drake_kr> 음 전 하드가 7.5T
<cartes> IE6 가볍고 예전웹 보기에는 좋아요
<cartes> 점점 한계가 느껴져서 버렷지만
<drake_kr> 500G - Win7 / 7T - Data
<yemharc> 가벼움을 원하시면 차라리 크롬이 낫지 않나요
<drake_kr> netscape 6.0 오오
<cartes> 그럼 테이블기반 사이트들은 보기힘들잖아요
<yemharc> 넷스 부잌 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 저는 파폭+IE6 조합이라능..
<yemharc> cartes // 잉;; 테이블 기반 사이트 보기 힘들다는건 무슨 말씀이신지;;
<drake_kr> 저처럼 lynx를 쓰시면 아무것도 안보입니다
<cartes> http://miniwini.com
<yemharc> drake_kr // lynx는 너무합니다 ㅠㅠ
<cartes> 이런사이트는 IE6, IE8호환성모드에서만 잘보이거둔여
<cartes> 요즘은 FF+IE8호환성모드로 웹씀
<cartes> IE Tab
<drake_kr> 전 걍 ie전용사이트 있으면 다른 비슷한 사이트를 찾음..
<cartes> 아 그렇군여
<drake_kr> 돈벌기 싫은 사이트구나 <-
<yemharc> 크롬...으로 열었지만 일단 깨지거나 뒤틀리는 부분 전혀 없.......는데요
<drake_kr> 지마켓도 크롬에서 잘되고
<MK-BB> 그냥 Paypal 이 진리이랍니다
<cartes> 너무 급진적인 기법만 않쓰면, 웹퍼블리싱할때 IE6에서두 잘 보이던데요
<drake_kr> 국민은행도 크롬에서 잘되고
<cartes> box model은 제대로 픽셀-퍼펙트하게 까진 않재봐서 몰르겠음
<drake_kr> 요샌 뭐.. ax때문에 못쓰겠네 어쩌네 말 많은데
<cartes> ax여?
<drake_kr> activex
<cartes> 네에..
<drake_kr> 걍 ax 안쓰는 사이트 가면 장땡..
<drake_kr> 어차피 비슷한 종류 사이트는 많으니까요
<cartes> IE Tab으로 저같은경우 켜줌
<cartes> 전 성격이 옛것을 잘버리지못하게 되어버려서
<cartes> legacy follower이더라구요 얼리어댑터가아니구
<cartes> 아직도 윈도XP 씀
<drake_kr> 어차피 지금도 ie6+ax 전용사이트라면
<drake_kr> 돈 안들이는 사이트니까..
<yemharc> cartes // 저랑은 성향이 반대시군요.
<yemharc> 전 새 릴리즈 버전이 나오면 앞뒤 안 가리고 일단 갈아치우는(...) 성격이네요
<drake_kr> 사이트에 그만한 투자도 안하는 사이트에 얽매일 필요는 없다고 생각해요
<yemharc> RC-x까지 손대지는 않지만요
<cartes> 그러면 호환성이라던지 또 시간 투자해서 쓸만하게 만들어야하잖ㄴ아요
<yemharc> 그 호환성 문제때문에 html5가 나오지 않았나요
<cartes> 새운영체제 나오면 다시 다 배우는게 자기스케쥴있는데
<drake_kr> 호환성 문제라면 html5보단 jquery가 더 대단하죠..
<cartes> 하기 그렇더라구여
<yemharc> drake_kr // 일단 웹의 기반에 깔린건 html이니까요
<cartes> ie6+ax 전용사이트때매 아직 윈도XP+IE6 노트북엔 깔아두고 있는 1인
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> html5는 하위호환성 상당부분 포기한것 같던데요
<yemharc> 그런데 어떤 사이트이기에 ie6+ax전용인가요
<cartes> http://iomania.co.kr
<drake_kr> 조선일보 블로그라던가 ..
<yemharc> drake_kr // 네, 하위호환도 대부분 포함하고 있고, html5의 주요 논점은 리치웹과 관련해서 '더 이상 중구난방 개발은 그만하자'니까요
<drake_kr> yemharc // 그렇게 쉽게 되진 않을거에요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> html5로 만들어진 페이지에 jquery가 상당부분 들어가는걸 보면
<yemharc> drake_kr // 그야 쉬울리가 없죠 ㅎㅎ 만약에 정말 html5만으로 해결 가능한 시대가 되면 어도비에서 곡소리 터져나올걸요
<yemharc> 현재 html5가 보고 있는 리치웹 관련 표준화 방안이
<drake_kr> yemharc // 어도비에서 html5용 플래시 비스무리한거 이미 rc로 나와있어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 곡소리나진 않음..
<yemharc> html5는 대단해애!!! 가 아니라, 플랫폼 의존성을 최대한 없애보자는거거든요
<drake_kr> webgl도 대단하고..
<yemharc> 그래서 밀접하게 들어간게 일단 JS, JAVA 관련이고
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 예전에 쓰던 fla 파일 가지고 html5에 바로 적용이 가능할거 같은데여
<cartes> java applet느리지않나요
<yemharc> 그 외에도 특정 플랫폼(소프트웨어 포함) 단독 질주에 의한 (이를테면 Ax같은) '개발자의 수난시대'를 막자는거여서요
<drake_kr> 에이 뭐 아무리 html5가 대단하고 어쩌고 해도
<yemharc> java applet이 느린것 이상으로 하드웨어 성능이 x파워가 돼서 괜찮을듯 해요
<drake_kr> 아직 우린 ie6 지원해야 됩니다........
<drake_kr> 심한경우 따로 만드는 한이 있더라도요 ㅜㅜ
<cartes> 아.. ie6진짜 걸림돌이네요
<cartes> 구시대유물
<drake_kr> 뭐.. 그런거죠
<cartes> 저가 그래서 브라우저 두개 준비해서 다니잖아요
<cartes> 파폭 + IE6
<yemharc> ie6 지원하는 자체는 저도 반대하지 않습니다만, 맘에 안들어요
<cartes> 파폭 + IE8
<drake_kr> 전 크롬만..
<yemharc> 저도 크롬이군요
<drake_kr> 국민은행이 오픈뱅킹을 지원하면서
<drake_kr> ie를 사용할 이유가 완전 없어져서요..
<yemharc> 국민은행 오픈뱅킹도 OTP인가요?
<yemharc> (우리은행은 OTP입니다)
<drake_kr> OTP까지 되는지는 모르겠네요
<drake_kr> 공인인증서가 걍 돼요..
<yemharc> 오오
<yemharc> 그건 정말 부럽네요
<drake_kr> OTP가 더 안전하죠
<yemharc> 우리은행은 공인인증서가 안되서 OTP 발급을 받아야 합니다
<cartes> 훔훔
<cartes> 플래시 플러그인이에요 드레끼님
<yemharc> 스마트사인이 나오면 공인인증서를 갈아치워 줄까요?
<cartes> ?
<drake_kr> 뭐 어쨌건.. 신기하게도 시초는 농협이 만들어줬어요
<drake_kr> java applet으로 만들어졌더라고요
<yemharc> 그리고 농협은 망테크를 탔죠 (먼산)
<cartes> 아.. 그렇군여
<cartes> 전 집주변에 농협이 많아서 그래도 농협쓸려구요 =_=;;
<drake_kr> 오픈뱅킹을 only ssl로 하자는 미친놈들이 있었는데..
<cartes> 원래 저도 국민은행 사용자였는뎁
<drake_kr> 어떤 은행에서 only ssl을 도입함 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> only ssl이라 ...........................
<drake_kr> ax 쓰기 싫은건 쓰기 싫은거지만 only ssl은 아니잖아요
<drake_kr> 다른 대안 하나도 없이 ax를 금지시키면 only ssl밖에 답이 없는데..
<cartes> 미국은 주로 only ssl인것 같더라구요
<drake_kr> 걔들은
<drake_kr> "털리면 고객책임"
<yemharc> 좀 비유가 이상할지도 모르지만, 환경파괴는 안좋으니 원시시대로 돌아가자..........같은 느낌이군요
<cartes> IE6는 사실 지금상황에선 저는 ActiveX client및legacyViewer로 쓴다는
<drake_kr> 전 ie6는 근 6개월간 들어가본적이 없는듯 합니다..
<drake_kr> 아니 ie 자체를요;;
<drake_kr> 가끔 사이트가 잘 뜨는지 확인할때만 ie9 띄우고 디벨툴에서 6,7,8,9 잘 나오는지 확인하는 이외의 용도로는 안 들어가지더라고요
<cartes> 저는 web developer+firebug플러그인이 좋아서
<yemharc> 전 IE는 모르겠고 회사에서 오픈오피스나 리버오피스좀 썼으면 하는게 소원이군요
<cartes> 라폭 못버려요
<drake_kr> 개발할땐 걍 ff4 놓고 개발하는게 가장 편하더라고요
<cartes> 파폭 좋아좋아!
<drake_kr> 근데 사이트 이용할땐 크롬
<drake_kr> 탭을 30개 이상 띄워놓고 쓸때도 많은데
<drake_kr> 이놈이 진짜 안 죽어요
<drake_kr> http://news.sbs.co.kr/section_news/news_read.jsp?news_id=N1000902116
<cartes> 따로 메모리 메니저가 있던것 같던데요
<yemharc> 크롬은 애초에 OS도 염두에 둔 녀석이니까요
<cartes> 그렇군여
<yemharc> drake_kr // 저 소송에 대해서 샘물교회는 '어차피 질거 뻔해서 말리고 싶었다'고 말했다가 욕을 바가지로 먹었죠
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> "아무리 그래도 니들이 말하진 마!!" 같은 느낌이지요
<drake_kr> https://mozillademos.org/demos/planetarium/demo.html 요거 ie8에서 안보인다고 하네요
<yemharc> 넷북이라 좀 버벅대는군요 ㄸ;
<cartes> 저런 고사양 웹문서까지 뜨다니
<cartes> 웹어플에 가깝다
<cartes> 저런건 화려해서 좋긴한데 저같으면 중요한사이트들은 저렇게 절대 않만들것 같아요
<drake_kr> 중요한 사이트는
<drake_kr> lynx로도 들어갈 수 있게 만들어 주세요
<yemharc> drake_kr // 너무 역행했어욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> 전 XHTML1.0Transitional+CSS2.1이 좋아요
<cartes> 얼리어답터가 아니라서 아직 HTML5+CSS3는 곤란하네용
<cartes> 앞서가야 밥먹고살텐데 현역에 나가면
<yemharc> 하지만 이미 html5는 다들 접하고 계신 상황인데요
<cartes> http://cartes9.com
<drake_kr> 현역에 나가도 html5를 사용할 일은 별로 없을겁니다
<cartes> 저는 아직 이정도 마크업밖에 못써요
<drake_kr> 아, 그러니까 제말은
<yemharc> 구글이랑 야후는 이미 html5로 갈아치우고 있고
<drake_kr> html5를 "직접" 사용할 일은 없을겁니다
<yemharc> 아하
<drake_kr> 멋진 분들이 아마 js라던가 빌더를 만드실테고
<drake_kr> 우리는 그걸 사용하면 되겠지요
<cartes> http://submarine.or.kr/template/template.htm
<yemharc> 404 not found
<cartes> http://submarine.or.kr/template/template_main.htm
<cartes> http://submarine.or.kr/template/template_sub.htm
<cartes> 제가 제일 최근에 코딩한거에요
<yemharc> 깔끔하게 잘 보이네요
<cartes> 다행이네요 좋은말 들어서
<cartes> 코드 퀄리티하고
<cartes> 호환성은 어떤지 몰르겠어요
<cartes> 호환성은 IE6에서도 무난하게 보이니 괜찮은거 같아요
<yemharc> 코드 퀄리티는 제가 웹쪽은 거의 문외한인지라 뭐라 못하겠군요
<yemharc> 일단 크롬, 크로미움, 파폭3.6, 파폭4.0에서 이상없네요
<cartes> 간단한 레이아웃이래서 그런것같아요 다행임
<yemharc> 페이지 왔다갔다 해도 프레임과 화면비율 똑같이 맞아떨어지구요
<yemharc> (각 브라우저별 화면스위칭)
<cartes> 글쳐 pixel을 다 지정해줘서 ^^;;
<cartes> drake_kr님도 고수이신데 뭐라 말씀하실것 없나여
<cartes> 웹표준 3종세트 책만 읽으면 퇼텐데 다들 왜
<cartes> 웹표준을 잘 못하는것 같기두
<cartes> IE6에서 문제 별로 없는것 같고
<cartes> CSS3안쓰면
<cartes> 둥근모서리박스는 div너무 많이써줘야 해서 코드가 보기싫은데
<cartes> 그래도 보기와 과도기측면을 봐줘야하니 아직도 CSS2.1
<yemharc> css3.0은 당장 넘어갈 필요까진 없지 않을까요
<cartes> 네.. 현업에선 css3.0은 아직 이른것 같아요
<cartes> CSS 2.1이 working draft인가였는데
<cartes> 이제 나왔나여?
<yemharc> ?
<rockadelic> 실행은 되는데 아직도 네트웍은 안되네요...포기 할까봐요..ㅎㅎ
<cartes> yemharc, 네? 물음표라뇨?
<yemharc> 아뇨.....css2.1이면 이미 진작에 릴리즈 된거 아니었나 해서요
<cartes> 릴리즈는 되었는데 권고안 상태가 아닌거같아요
<cartes> W3C Proposed Recommendation 12 April 2011
<yemharc> 흠
<cartes> 2011년 4월 12일이니까 얼마않됫네요
<cartes> http://www.w3.org/TR/CSS21/
<cartes> 	Proposed Recommendation
<cartes> Review ends: 2011-05-17
<yemharc> 일단 '문제없이 사용가능'인듯 한데요
<cartes> 아 진짜요? 출저좀
<cartes> 감사해요
<yemharc> 잠시만요. 좀 정확한 공식문서 있나 둘러볼게요
<cartes> 어디 저도 주소좀 공유해요
<cartes> 어디서 문제없이 사용가능이라고 나오시나요
<yemharc> 딱히 '어디'는 아니고
<yemharc> 구글링중인데 css2.1관련 테스트 리뷰 관련으로 다들 '일단 문제없이 사용가능' 판정들을 주고 있네요
<cartes> 그렇군여
<cartes> 구글에서 검색어 뭘로 하셨어요?
<yemharc> css2.1 releases / css2.1 support browser
<yemharc> 으음.........아쉽게도 공신력 있는 문서는 없군요
<yemharc> 그나마 좀 공신력 있는거라면 http://goo.gl/W7i2m 이정도일까요...
<drake_kr> http://www.todaysppc.com/mbzine/bbs/view.php?id=free&page=1&sn1=&divpage=19&sn=off&ss=on&sc=on&keyword=OS&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=92553
<yemharc> drake_kr // 으앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> html5 css3 좋긴 합니다만 아직 5년은 있어야 눈에 보일 정도로 늘어날듯요
<yemharc> drake_kr // 저는 지금까지보단 좀 더 빨리 퍼질거같은데요
<drake_kr> 제 예상엔 신기하다고 생각하시는 분들도 계시겠지만 아마 금방 올라갈거 같아요
<yemharc> .....당장에 개발자가 편해지니
<drake_kr> 그러니까, 다른나라보다 한국에서
<drake_kr> 빠른속도로 전파가 될것 같음..
<yemharc> 네
<drake_kr> 빌더쪽에서 지원 시작하면 금방일거에요
<yemharc> 지원 계획중인 빌더가 있으려나요
<drake_kr> 일본은.. 지금도 cgi 많이 쓰던데..
<drake_kr> xe는 벌써부터 애드온 나온거 같던데요
<yemharc> 일본쪽은 아직도 대다수가 [스레드]로 대표되는 cgi세계니까요
<drake_kr> 제가 알기로
<drake_kr> 소뱅에서 블로그 사업 밀다가 지친걸로.. <-
<drake_kr> css3는 아예 에뮬레이터도 나와있군요..
<yemharc> 그것까진 잘 모르겠네요. 그런데 일본쪽 웹 분위기는 홈페이지를 좋아하는거 같더군요
<drake_kr> 스레.. 라고 하죠..
<yemharc> 아뇨아뇨. 스레랑은 별개로 뭔가 자기만의 공간을 가진다고 하면 블로그보단 홈페이지를 좋아하더라구요
<drake_kr> php도 안 쓰는..
<drake_kr> html로 이루어진.. 홈페이지도 많이 봤죠..
<yemharc> 많지요 (...)
<yemharc> 심한 경우에는 스레에 쓰이는 부분에서 log관련 cgi만 뜯어다가 붙이는 경우도 있고.......
<cartes> http://www.w3.org/TR/2011/PR-CSS2-20110412/
<drake_kr> http://www2.2ch.net/2ch.html <- 일본의 DC
<cartes> 미국의 DC는 어디일까요?
<cartes> 4chan.org?
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> friendster?
<cartes> reddit도 인기던데
<drake_kr> 머 거기는 서비스가 졸랭 많으니..
<cartes> 아직 권고안이 않나오고
<cartes> CSS 2.1 Proposed 권고안이 나왔네요
<cartes> http://www.w3.org/TR/2011/PR-CSS2-20110412/
<cartes> XHTML 1.0은 벌써 권고안 나왔는데..
<drake_kr> 간만에 들어가봤는데, 또 이상한거 개발하고 계시네요.. http://www.kippler.com/allkill/
<cartes> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그 뭐냐.......gamebooster 같은거랑 비슷한 기능이군요
<yemharc> 아........그래도 가벼워 보이네요. 보통 프로세스 관리 프로그램들은 프로세스를 죽인 만큼 자기가 먹고(.......) 들어가서........
<cartes> qdownservice.exe
<cartes> 이런거 짜증나져
<drake_kr> ...
<cartes> 검색해보니 그리드컴퓨팅자원으로 제컴이 사용된다고 하더군여
<yemharc> Q로 시작하는 윈도우 프로그램들은 정말 위대하다고 생각해요
<yemharc> QQ같은거 (.......)
<drake_kr> qbasic <-
<yemharc> 네, 그리드 맞습니다
<cartes> 바이러스?
<yemharc> 바이러스는 아니고
<yemharc> 가장 많이 퍼지는 루트가
<drake_kr> qq는 메신저?
<yemharc> PC방같은곳 가면 'xx다운로드 무료쿠폰' 같은거 있잖아요?
<drake_kr> 짱개가 쓰고간곳엔 항상 깔려있는 qq
<yemharc> 그런 웹디스크(?!) 사이트들에서 공짜쿠폰 뿌리는 이유가 있는거죠
<cartes> 있군여!
<yemharc> 그 사이트에 접속하면 갖가지 그리드 프로세스를 강제로 설치해 버리고
<yemharc> 실질적으로 그 웹디스크 사이트들에서 자료를 저장하는건 토렌트랑 비슷해요
<yemharc> 자체 서버에는 인덱싱만 하고 P2P로 '강제로 설치한 그리드 프로세스'를 이요해서 좌라락 연결하는거죠
<drake_kr> 그 사이트들 덕분에 크롬 점유율이 높아지고 있어용
<yemharc> 그래서 내가 가지고 있는 파일이 많을수록 시스템 리소스는 지옥으로 빨려들어갑니다
<cartes> yemharc님은 영어공부어떻게 하셨어요?
<yemharc> 영어 잘 못해요 ^^;;
<yemharc> 딱히 공부한 적은 없고 웹을 돌아다니다 보니 자연스레 어느정도 붙더군요
<yemharc> 되려 일어쪽을 더 잘 하는군요
<cartes> 아 그러시군요 저는 일어는 아나타 스게 프리티!!
<cartes> 이정도밖에 몰라요...
<drake_kr> ... 하후돈도 인정한 그맛 "눈깔사탕" 이라니..
<yemharc> 마음의 소리 보시는군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> cartes // 프리티는 영어에요 ㄷㄷ;;
<cartes> 고등학교1년 제2외국어시간이랑, 아니메 본것들
<cartes> 일본사람들도 외래어 잘쓰지않나여? 가타카나로?
<yemharc> 좀 쓸데없이 많이 쓰긴 합니다
<drake_kr> 굉장히 많이 쓰죠..
<cartes> 키미와 스게 키레이데쓰
<drake_kr> 우리가 외래어 쓰는거에 한 2~3배 정도?
<yemharc> 애초에 일본 국어사전에 '화장실'=토이레 (toilet)으로 올라갈 정도니까요
<cartes> 프리티가 일본말로 카와이 말고 머라하져?
<drake_kr> 키레
<cartes> 키레이..?
<yemharc> 키레=예쁘다~ (감탄사), 키레이=예쁘다(형용사), 카와이=귀엽다(형용사)
<cartes> 아하! 감사합니다
<drake_kr> 아놔 1x1
<cartes> 키미와 스게 키레이데스.. 하면 어법에 맞는문장이에요?
<yemharc> 스게.....는 대단하네.......같은 완결형이에요
<yemharc> 스고이, 혹은 스고쿠 정도군요
<yemharc> 다만 좀 매끄러운 문체라면 스고쿠가 맞아요
<cartes> 으으.. 일본어를 더 배워야겠네요
<cartes> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 멘독사이
<yemharc> 스고이 는 문장 끝에도 붙을 수 있거든요
<drake_kr> 아찌모고찌모 오케
<cartes> 근데 일본어 못하더라도 고급영어/고급한국어를 더 잘할수있게 공부할려구요
<yemharc> 그게 더 좋아요
<cartes> 일본어는 취미로 좋은데.. 소리도 개인적으로 예쁜소리나고
<drake_kr> 음
<yemharc> 일어는 소리가 예쁘다기보다
<drake_kr> 걍
<drake_kr> 일본 가서 좀 사시면 금방 배워요 일본어는
<drake_kr> 요새 한류라 더 쉬운것도 있고..
<yemharc> 우리말하고 다르게 억양이 좀 유동적이어서 그렇게 느끼는게 커요
<yemharc> 실제 억양없이 말하면 그렇게 '좋은' 소리는 아니더군요
<cartes> 애니메이션에 나오는 여자들
<drake_kr> 억양이 유동적이라면 중국 어쩔..
<cartes> 목소리 정말 예쁘던데
<cartes> 좋아함
<yemharc> drake_kr // 듣기 좋은 음악과 소음은 틀려요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> yemharc // ... 웬지 공감되는데?
<cartes> 저 드레이크님 많이 잡았어요 드레이크의 피 병 많이주더군요
<cartes> 용의 가죽하고
<cartes> (장난).. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음?
<cartes> 메이플스토리얘기에요!
<cartes> 제가 마지막으로 접한 MMORPG.. 한국와보니 초딩게임최급;
<cartes> 취급**
<drake_kr> 흠
<cartes> drake_kr, 죄송해요 장난쳐서.. 화나셨어요?
<drake_kr> 만화보고있었는데요
<cartes> 네에.. 메이플스토리 만화요?
<drake_kr> 웹툰이요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 네엥
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> VAIO Z138 사고싶당
<yemharc> VAIO Zxx 시리즈는 외계인을 고문해서 얻어냈다죠
<drake_kr> 근데 사실
<drake_kr> 스펙대 성능으로 보자면 맥은 진짜 반칙임..
<yemharc> 맥은 애초에 하드웨어에 맞춰서 최적화를 해 버리니까요
<drake_kr> vaio는 걍 사양이 좋은거잖아요
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 다만 13.1인치급에 들어가있는 물건들이 뜨악하니 외계인 고문 소리가 나오는것 뿐인거죠
<drake_kr> snow leopard는 아톰 n270에서도 너무 잘 돌아서 문제 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 아니 그보다
<drake_kr> vaio가 무서운건
<drake_kr> 그 개물이 1.3kg이라는거죠
<yemharc> 그런거죠 (.....)
<yemharc> DVD-RW도 들어가 있던걸로 기억하는데 말이에요
<drake_kr> bdrom 아니었나요?
<yemharc> BD였던가요?
<yemharc> 어쨌든 하나 들어가 있었죠
<drake_kr> 아 dvd multi네요
<drake_kr> .... 1.39kg이 배터리 포함 무게군요..
<yemharc> 제 기준에선 노트북 클래스가 아니지만 성능대비로 보면 경악스러울 정도긴 해요
<yemharc> (제 기준상 노트북 클래스에 들어가려면 최대 1.1kg, 10.1인치 이하로군요)
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 이건 진짜 최신의 기술이고..
<drake_kr> 최고의 노트북이라면 역시 델 32GB 메모리 장착 모델..
<drake_kr> 쿼드로 fx3800 sli던가..
<drake_kr> 웬만하면 노트북 어댑터는 100w도 잘 안넘어가는데 그놈은 260w인가.. -ㅅ-
<yemharc> 전력소모가 큰가보네요. 배터리 가동시간이 짧지 않아요?
<drake_kr> 당연 짧죠
<drake_kr> 쿼드로 fx3800
<drake_kr> sli............................
<yemharc> 260이면 잘해야 3시간정도 가려나.......
<drake_kr> 근데 작년엔
<drake_kr> hp로 24gb 메모리 탑재 모델을 직접 봤드랬죠
<yemharc> .......역시 배터리라면 유경tech를 써야......... (머엉)
<drake_kr> 뭐 그런 전기먹는 개물들은 이미 노트북이 아니죠
<drake_kr> 기본 17인치급이고 무게도 최소 4kg이니까요
<yemharc> 가끔 생각하는데
<yemharc> 그렇게 큰 노트북을 사느니 그냥 데탑을 살텐데 말이죠
<drake_kr> 근데.. 그걸 개인이 쓴다면 어쩔수 없는듯..
<drake_kr> 영상쪽 작업하시는분들이 쓰시는거라..
<yemharc> 아뇨. 쓰는거야 개인 자유이긴 한데, 이미 성능대비 가격으로 보면 의미가 있을까 싶어서요
<drake_kr> 해외파견근무라던가.. 그런경우에 쓴다고 하더라고요
<yemharc> 흠
<drake_kr> http://digitalangelmaster.wordpress.com/2010/05/16/%ec%98%a4%eb%9e%98%eb%90%9c-%eb%85%b8%ed%8a%b8%eb%b6%81%ec%97%90-%eb%a6%ac%eb%88%85%ec%8a%a4-%ec%84%a4%ec%b9%98/ 이런 곳에도 우분투가 돌아갑니다
<yemharc> 하드 용량만 좀 크면 개인용 백업서버로 돌려도 되겠군요
<yemharc> (느리겠지만 ㅠㅠ)
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 아직도 안뜨네...
<Alsen> 에브리바디 안녕하세요
<Seony> hi
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> (아..........살려줘요)
<Alsen> 잘가세요~~~~ > ㅁ<
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/ldR2g    제대로 뿜었습니다
<Seony> 어느 irc인지 들어가서 구경 좀 하고싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 구경만 해도 재밌을 거 같은데요
<Alsen> 동감 1표
<Seony> * bitchchecker (~java@euirc-9ff3c180.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Ping timeout#)  이 메시지가 결정판이군요.
<Alsen> 저기로 가면 되지 않을까요?
<Alsen> euirc
<Alsen> euirc.t-dialin.net ?
<yemharc> 127.0.0.1 좋군요
<yemharc> 언젠가 기회가 생긴다면 꼭 써먹어 보고 싶을 정도네요
<Alsen> 무섭다.. 내가 만약 컴퓨터 몰랐다면 나도 저랬을지도.. ㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 그와는 별개로 부모님께 크게 혼나지 않았기를 빌어봅니다 (묵념)
<Alsen> 근데 쫌 불쌍하다.. 자기컴포맷되는지도 모르고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 백오리피스같은건가;;
<Seony> Alsen: 리눅스 초보분들한테 장난삼아 rm -rf / 하시면 됩니다 라는 가르침을 줬다가 그걸 진짜로 해버린 경우도 많다죠.
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> remove
<Seony> 그런 사건이 몇 일어난 이후로는 다들 자제하는 중일 거에요.
<Seony> 예전에 꽤 떠들석 했거든요
<yemharc> 지금은 rm -rf / 이거 막아놓지 않았나요?
<Seony> 아는 사람이야 알지만, 모르는 사람한테는 그게 진짜 방법인줄 알고...
<Seony> 루트가 하면 될껄요.
<yemharc> .......해 볼 용기는 안나지만요
<Seony> 더 웃기는 건,
<yemharc> 당신을 위한 차선책 sudo rm -rf * (pwd /)
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 리눅스 고수들 조차도 띄어쓰기 잘못해서 일어나는 경우도 종종 있대요. rm -rf / tmp 이런 식으로...
<Alsen> yemharc: 대단;;
<yemharc> seony // 제가 그런식으로 지금까지 시스템 3번 망가졌었습니다
<Alsen> 근데 sudo 는 우분투만 가능한거 아니였음??
<Seony> yemharc: 제 앞에 있었군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Alsen: 아뇨. 그건 유닉스 공통 명령어에요
<yemharc> sudo는 기본 시스템 명령어에요
<Alsen> 레드햇때는 그거 안쓴듯..
<Alsen> rpm 자주 썼어요;;
<Seony> 레드햇에서도 쓰실 수 있습니다.
<Alsen> 안해볼래요 돈없어요 ;;;
<Seony> 레드햇은 정책이 좀 달라서 안할 뿐이지만...
<yemharc> 오타는 요즘들어 신경쓰다 보니 rmr f- 같은 오타로 바뀌었죠
<Seony> 솔라리스도 잘 안쓰이구요..
<Seony> 솔라리스는 pfexec라는 별도의 자격정책이 있어서 안쓰이긴 하지만, 어쨌든 sudo는 유닉스 표준 명령어에요
<Alsen> 솔라리스 설치만 해보고 CentOS랑 비슷해보여서 지워버림.. = ㅅ=
<Alsen> 그러고 보니 제법 리눅스 '설치'해본듯
<Alsen> 요즘 유명한 해킹 툴 뭐가 있죠? 저 때는 백오리피스와 키로거였는뎁
<yemharc> 글쎄요;;;
<Alsen> 인터넷에서 구글링 한방으로 구했었는데;;
<Alsen> 지금은 보통 콘솔에서 다 타이핑하기에는 무리가 있는뎁;
<yemharc> 음....... 해킹에 쓸만할지는 모르겠습니다만 코드샤크? 던가 하는게 요즘 쓰이는거 같던데요
<Alsen> 우리 채널에는 해커가 없는건가요?
<yemharc> 패킷 감시용 툴인걸로 보이긴 하는데
<Seony> WireShark 말씀하시는 거 아니에요?
<Alsen> 패킷 따오는거 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 해커는 몰라도 크래커는 없을겁니다
<yemharc> 아, 그게 맞는거 같네요
<yemharc> 제 친구가 업무용으로 종종 쓴다고 들었습니다
<Alsen> 전 패킷 따와서 어떻게 해석해야 하는지 모르겠던데.. 그 기능까지 있나요?
<Seony> 이번 학기에 시스템 보안에 대한 수업 듣고있는데 무슨 유닉스만 가르치고... ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 유닉스 100% 발휘하면 님은 능력자 반열이심;
<Seony> 그게 패킷만 가져와서는 안되구요, 목적에 맞게 필터링을 해야되요.
<Alsen> 그쵸.. 암호화수업처럼..
<Alsen> 인코딩 디코딩이 필요하겠죠;;;
<Seony> 예를 들면 Ftp나 telnet 같은 경우는 암호화가 안된 상태로 전송이 되니까 sniffing을 하는거죠.
<Alsen> 패킷마다 사이즈가 다를테니;;
<yemharc> 필터 안걸고 몽땅 가져오는것도 필요할때가 있다더군요
<yemharc> "상사의 눈을 피해 쉬고 싶을때 몽땅 가져와 화면에 뿌리면 터치 안한다"
<Alsen> 아.. 그런거 검토 할바에 포기 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그렇게 되면 메신저부터 irc까지 몽땅 가져와서 좀 귀찬하요.
<Alsen> 전 로그분석만 잘해도 수준 높다고 볼래요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이번학기 내 개인 프로젝트가 secure.log 분석인데... ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 예전에 백오리피스랑 키로거 쓸때는 컴지식이 전무해서 너무너무 신기했는데.. 지금은 그냥 원격켜서 하는 느낌?
<Seony> 예전에 키로거라는 프로그램을 친구한테 얘기해주니까 눈동자가 커지면서, 그럼 우리는 취직을 하려고 노력할 필요가 없다는 얘길 했었어요... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐든 다 가로채서 협박하면된다고...
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 근데 그게 꼭 좋은건 아니예요.
<Alsen> 요즘은 알아서 메일로 로그를 보내주는데
<Seony> 물론 그렇죠. 그게 사실 7년 전이라... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그때 당시는 텔넷도 많이 쓰이던 때였거든요.
<Alsen> 예전에는 캐고 싶은 컴에 키로그 심고, 그리고 얼마뒤에 다시금 txt파일을 가져와야만 가능했거든요.
<yemharc> 제가 처음 네트워크 관련 툴 써본건 netstat였던거 같네요
<Alsen> yeamharc 그거 알아요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 백도어 프로그램 중 하나
<Seony> Nessus도 좀 괜찮은 툴이에요..
<yemharc> alsen // 아뇨 사실 시스템 관리용 툴이에요;;
<yemharc> 실제 리눅스 설치하면 기본탑재이기도 하고;;
<Alsen> 넷버스 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 다만 써먹기에 따라 악용할 수도 있는거니까요
<Seony> 넷버스 말고 네서스..
<Alsen> netstat 띄고 어쩌고 저쩌고 쓰던건데;;
<Alsen> -t 였나
<Alsen> 에효 다 까먹었네;
<Alsen> seony님
<Alsen> 노트북 현지 구매해서 한대 선물로 주세요 ... ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 돈 주세요.
<Alsen> 쳇
<Seony> 돈만 주시면 몇대든 보내드릴께요
<Alsen> 근데 외쿡이 좀 저렴할까요?
<Alsen> 국내는 관세때문에;;
<Seony> 노트북은 관세 없는데요...
<Alsen> 억! 근데도 그렇게 비싼건가요?
<Seony> 노트북은 외국이 좀 저렴할까요? 라고 물으시는 당신은 아무것도 모르는 순진이!
<Alsen> ㅠ,ㅠ
<Seony> 그걸 말이라고 하냐고 말씀드리고 싶습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 노트북도 조립하면 좋을텐데;;
<Seony> 비교도 안되게 싸요.
<Seony> 한국에서 150만원에 팔리는 놋북 사양 보면 여기서 800불도 안해요.
<yemharc> 한때 조립식 노트북이 반짝 했었죠
<Alsen> 87만 ㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 순식간에 사라졌지만.......
<Alsen> 저도 알아요 용산에서 판매했었는데
<Alsen> 사라졌죠
<Alsen> 다 필요없고, 4GB램하고 씨퓨만 제법 되면 끝인데
<Alsen> 하드 10기가만 되어도 상관없는뎁;
<yemharc> CPU랑 VGA는 가격에 직접적으로 영향을 주니 그렇다 치고 요샌 대부분 4그램확장은 기본 지원하지 않나요?
<Alsen> 기본적으로 있긴 한데 그만큼 금액적인 부분이 있으니 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 다 8GB써서 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 에이~ SSD 다는것도 아닌데요 뭐
<Alsen> seony님 거기서 lenovo S205 가격이 얼마죠?
<Alsen> 여기서는 50만원대 인데
<Alsen> 자카테 듀얼;;
<Seony> 잠시만요.
<Alsen> 땅바닥에서 SSD줏었으면 ;;
<Alsen> 아 이래서 로또해야 함;;
<Seony> 모델명이 미국에 없는 모델 같은데요.
<Seony> 있는건가..
<Alsen> 미국은 자국 회사만 있는건가;;
<Alsen> lenovo가 중국꺼라고 들었는데;;
<Alsen> lenovo S205 Dreaming
<Seony> 아뇨. 제 말은 s205라는 모델명요
<Alsen> 11년도 4월 출시제품이예요
<Alsen> 아니면 MSI U270 듀얼
<Seony> 그게 아니라, s205라는 모델명이 미국에 없는 모델명일 수도 있어요.
<Alsen> 이것도 50만초반대
<Seony> 똑같은 제품이래도 출시하는 국가마다 이름이 다 달라요
<Alsen> 아 지역별로 스펙다르게 해서 하니까 ㅋ
<Alsen> 프로모션 차이겠군요 ㅋ
<Seony> 혹시 넷북이에요?
<Alsen> 12인치 정도 되요
<Alsen> 11.6 이거나 12.1 이거나
<Seony> 넷북 울집에 안써서 구석에 처박아둔 게 하나 있었는데...
<Alsen> 오!
<Alsen> 램만 좀 크면 좋겠어요
<Alsen> 그전에 512램써서 힘들었는데;
<Seony> 램은 2기가짜리가 집에 한 8개쯤 있으니까 그거 꼽아쓰면 되긴 한데,...
<Alsen> 오오오오;;
<Seony> 문제는 필요가 없어서 구석에 쳐박아둔거라...
<Seony> 계속 쳐박아둬야지.
<Alsen> 앗! 순간 생각났어요. 세상에 공짜는 없다;;
<Seony> 이번 여름에 한국 가면 우분투 사무실에 기증이나 할려구요.
<Alsen> 아.. 그게 더 뜻깊은 일이겠네요.. ㅠ,ㅠ
<yemharc> shriekout // 어서오세요
<shriekout> yemharc, 안녕하세요 :)
<yemharc> GPGPU 돌려보신분 있나요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> ndsin // 어서오세요
<Alsen> APU 말씀인가요? yemharc
<ndsin> 안녕하셔요
<yemharc> alsen : APU는 CPU기종이고 GPGPU는 그와 별개로 GPU코어도 연산으로 돌리는 소프트웨어 기술입니다
<Alsen> 아.. 모르는 내용이네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> Seony, ndsin, Alsen  안녕하세요
<yemharc> 덧붙여서 제가 쓰고 있는 넷북이 APU네요
<ndsin> 방가
<shriekout> :)
<Alsen> shriekout 첫인사네요. 만나서 반가워요. 잘부탁드릴게요
<Alsen> yemharc 자카테?
<shriekout> :)
<yemharc> 자카테는 고급이라 못샀구요 ㅠㅠ AMD C-50이네요 브론조
<Alsen> 그렇군요;;
<yemharc> 사실 가장 큰 이유는 '그정도 성능은 필요없다'이기도 하고
<Alsen> 서울은 흙비가 내려서 맞으면 안되요.. 머리벗겨져요.. 방사능 비;;
<yemharc> AO fusion 522가 가격대비로 무척 만족스럽기도 했구요
<Alsen> 비가 와서 공기는 상쾌한데 라이딩도 못하고.. 끙;;
<Alsen> 독서실이나 가야 하려나;;
<Alsen> 퓨젼이면 ACER?
<yemharc> 네
<Alsen> 음..
<yemharc> AO - Aspire One
<Alsen> 지금은 그저 가벼운 노트북, 램좀 충분히 달린 노트북 이면 만족할듯요;;
<Alsen> 요즘 서울바닥에 카페가면 한자리씩은 꼭 노트북 보면서 베이글 드시는 분들이 계세요..
<yemharc> 실제 GPGPU를 기본세팅으로 구동해보면 발열/전력소모 차이는 거의 없는 수준 (1도 미만으로 상승)이면서 연산력 차이는 1.2~1.5배까지 차이 나더군요
<Alsen> 예전에 MMX166본체를 200만원 주고 살때에 비하면 그래도 엄청난 발전이겠죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 허나 안드로 보이 어드벤스(............)는 여전히 무겁군요
<Alsen> 집에 한 8년 된 15인치 CRT가 있음요 제 듀얼모니터 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 백투더퓨처에 나오는 공중에 뜨는 스케이트보드가 발명됐네요...
<Alsen> 볼록이;;
<Seony> 것두 한국 30세 청년한테서..
<Alsen> 중심 잡을 수 있는건가요?
<Alsen> 그 스케이트보드 예전에 스파이더맨 영화에서 고블린이 타고다녔는데;;
<yemharc> .........뜨는겁니까 (.....)
<Seony> http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=001&aid=0005025491
<Seony> 완벽한 건 아니구요...
<Seony> 바닥시공을 해야한다는 단점이 있는 제품이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 기존에 있는 기술을 개선한 사례네요
<Alsen> 자기부상열차
<yemharc> 그야 뭐, 난데없이 툭 튀어나오는 기술 따위는 없으니까요
<Alsen> 툭 튀어나온게 핸드폰이죠 모바일;;
<yemharc> 그렇지도 않아요
<Alsen> 누구도 필요로 하지 않았는데 나온 제품인데;;
<Alsen> 지금은 그게 없으면 중독증상까지 보이는 신기한 현상.
<yemharc> 아예 없었으니 필요성을 몰랐던거죠
<Alsen> 지하철과 대중교통에서는 다들 모바일디바이스만 쳐다보는 이상현상이 발생하고
<Alsen> 무선 트래픽은 과부하되어서 포화상태에 이르렀고
<yemharc> 무선 트래픽은 사실 포화상태는 아니라고 봅니다
<Alsen> 몰라요.. 저는 휴대폰이 되려 사람들의 시간을 앗아간다고 생각해요;;
<yemharc> 전 효율적으로 쓰게 해 준다고 보는 입장입니다
<Seony> 한국 예탁결제원이라는 기관은 불순세력이 침입하면 경찰이 아닌 육군 1군단 병력이 출동한다네요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 휴대폰이 없다면 저의 개인적인 시간도 갖을 수 있지만, 되려 그것때문에 업무에 계속 끌려다니게 되는 듯한;;
<Alsen> 불순세력"?
<yemharc> alsen // 그 부분은 우리나라 구조가 이상한거로밖엔 안보여요
<Alsen> 예금신탁 이런곳인가;;
<Seony> 네. 뭐 그런 비슷한 곳이에요.
<yemharc> alsen // 적어도 제가 있는 IT업계에서는 업무시간에 다 끝내고 정시퇴근하는 사람보다 업무시간 술렁술렁 넘기고 야근하는 사람을 더 우대하더군요
<Alsen> 회사에 제 개인 전화번호 솔직히 적고 싶지 않아요.. 업무 끝나면 땡 하는게 좋을듯;;
<yemharc> (한숨)
<Seony> 결제원이라는 곳이 여러군데 있어서..
<Alsen> 제가 1군단 소속인데;;
<Alsen> 광개토부대;;
<Seony> 소속인거에요? 소속이었떤 게 아니구요?
<Alsen> 소속이었죠;
<Alsen> yemharc 그래도 정이 있다고 믿을래요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 1군단 훈련중에 그런건 없던듯.. 다른 사단에서 하는건가;;
<ndsin> 은행 4시 반까지 하죠?
<Alsen> 1군단 예하 3개 사단인가 있었는데.. ;;
<Alsen> 네
<Alsen> 보통 4시정도면 셔터 내려요
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 빨랑 씻고 가야겠구나
<Alsen> 그리고 일반 창구업무 끝내고 그다음에 사내 업무보고 저녁에 일끝나죠
<Alsen> 전 그전에는 창구업무 끝나면 퇴근하는줄 알았는데 그게 아니더군요 ㅋ
<Seony> 예전에 제가 근무했었을 때는 5시었는데,
<Seony> 그게 점점 30분씩 줄더라구요.
<Alsen> Seony님은 해병대이시니까, 전쟁하면 바로 부칸으로 비행기 타고 가시나요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 저는 핵심병력이라 전쟁나면 지휘부로 차출되기로 되어있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 저는 일단 FEBA 2까지 후퇴후 최전방 진입인데;;
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 현역 때 군사2급기밀 다뤘거든요.
<Alsen> 억 저도 대외비 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 통신암호
<Alsen> 암호병이 2급까지 열람가능한다죠
<Seony> 대외비 바로 위가 3급이고, 그 위가 2급이에요.
<Seony> 그래요? 그거 아마 부대단위마다 다를 껄요.
<Alsen> 암호장비 다뤄봐서 쬐끔 알아요;;
<Seony> 저희쪽 연대 암호병은 암호 자체가 1급이었어요.
<Alsen> 오오오
<Alsen> 연대면 해병대에서는 최고 아닌가요?
<Seony> 근데 대신 걔네들은 암호만 다뤘지, 다른 기밀은 못다뤘었죠.
<Seony> 최고라뇨 ㅎㅎ 사단이 있는데요.
<Alsen> 연대가 더 큰건데..
<Alsen> 그 밑이 사단;;
<Seony> 포항 1시단, 김포 2사단, 백령도 6여단.
<Seony> Alsen님 군대 나오신 거 맞아요?
<ndsin> ㅡㅡ;
<Alsen> 여단은 사단보다 크고 연대보다 작은것
<ndsin> 연대 3개정도 모이면 사단입니다
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 엔신님 말씀이 정답인데요..
<Alsen> 대대가 모여서 사단이죠;
<yemharc> 엥.......어떻게 여단이 사단보다 큰가요
<ndsin> 대대가 모여서 연대가 되죠;
<Seony> Alsen님 간첩!
<yemharc> 소-중-대-여-사-군
<Alsen> 헐;;
<Alsen> 나 간첩되었음
<Alsen> 정말 그동안 제가 잘못알고 있는 거임?
<yemharc> 그리고 연대는 병종이 1종으로 되어 있는거고(예를 들면 보병)
<Seony> 연대가 사단보다 크다는 말 어디 가서 함부로 하지마세요.
<yemharc> 여단은 자체 포병지원 화력이 있는게 여단입니다
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 해병대는 편제 자체가 육군이랑 같거든요..
<Alsen> ㅅ뭐.. 상관없음.. 전 이미 개구리이니까요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 전술교리는 완전히 다르지만...
<Seony> 암튼, 저는 전쟁나면 지휘부 차출 예정.
<Alsen> 헐.. 어디가서 조교했다고 말하면 안되게따;;
<yemharc> 그야 특수군인데 일반군 운용하듯 하면 안되죠
<Seony> 예비군 가니까 다들 얘기해주더라구요...
<Seony> 근데 다 늙어서 무슨 전쟁이에요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 저 간첩임.. 빨리 신고해서 포상받으세요
<Seony> 내 한몸 추스르기도 힘든데.
<Alsen> 충격이네요;;;
<Alsen> 소중대여사군..
<Alsen> 음..
<ndsin> 하나 빠졌음
<Alsen> 연대
<Seony> 소중대연여사군
<ndsin> 소-중-대-연-사(또는여)-군단-사 임
<Alsen> 저는 근데 통신단이었는데;;
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 연대=여단 (구성의 차이 뿐)
<ndsin> 단이면 군단 직할대임
<Alsen> 소중대는 알고ㅗ요
<Alsen> 그쵸 엔신님
<Alsen> yemharc님 말씀도 알고 있어요
<ndsin> 연대랑 여단이랑 같다구요?;
<Alsen> 근데 사단, 연대, 여단, 군단 크기 병력, 물자, 화력에 따라서 바뀌는건데;;
<Alsen> 아뇨
<Alsen> 연대와 사단 사이에 여단이고, 아까 말씀하신 포병지원이 있는거죠
<Alsen> 보통 포병부대가 여단이니까요
<Alsen> 구성원수가 여단이 적더라구요
<ndsin> 기계화여단도 있음
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 제가 기계화 여단이었죠
<yemharc> 기계화 여단이 생기면서 여단 정의가 바뀐거에요
<Alsen> 9사단도 탱크 몰던데;;
<Alsen> 백마부대
<yemharc> 원래 보병연대, 포병여단 이런식이었는데
<yemharc> 자체적 포병화력 (탱크던 자주포던)이 있으면 여단이라고 하더군요
<Alsen> 읭...
<Seony> 연대급에 포병 자체화력지원이 가능하면 여단이라고 할 수 있을껄요.
<Alsen> K-9있으면 여단인가요?
<Seony> 그래서 백령도 해병대를 여단급이라고 하잖아요..
<yemharc> K-9있으면 여단이죠
<Seony> 원래 백령도 주둔병력은 연대급이지만...
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그리고 여단 편제도 좀 틀린게
<ndsin> 여단은 지휘관이 원스타이고 연대는 대령
<yemharc> 보병여단이면 포병대대가 들어있고
<Alsen> 1군단에 여단 없는걸로 아는뎁;;
<Alsen> 아 급 군대이야기속으로 빠져드는군요;;
<yemharc> 기계화 여단은 자주포급은 따로 여단으로 분리하고 기계화 여단 내에 탱크를 운용하는 기갑대대를 집어넣죠
<Alsen> 암튼 처음으로 돌아가서, 1군단 제가 있을때 예신탁 뭐시기 출동 나간다는 소식, 소문 들은적이 없어요;;
<Seony> 10분 남짓한 시간이 군사기밀이 줄줄 새어나오네요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 기밀이긴 한데 공공연한 기밀이라죠
<Seony> 네. 그거야 뭐 다들 아는 사실이니...
<Seony> 근데 말 나온 김에 하나 더 얘기해드리자면요,
<Alsen> 접때 들어보니 부칸도 어찌아는지 SKT, KT, LG 통신소 위치를 알더군요
<Seony> 울나라 전쟁에서는, 실제 전쟁나면 현역은 총알받이고 예비군갖고 전쟁하는 거 아세요?
<yemharc> 원래 대외비는 공공연한 비밀이죠
<Alsen> 오오오 개구리가 짱먹나?
<yemharc> 예비군하고 몇몇 주력부대가 실 전력이죠
<Seony> 네. 예비군하고 일부 특수전 부대가 실제 전력이에요
<yemharc> 막말로 현역의 역할은 후방에서 전쟁준비 끗! 할때까지 휴전선에서 총알받이
<Alsen> 전 알고 있는건 전쟁발발시 모두 1계급 특진하고 전투 투입;
<Seony> 그게 무슨 심리적으로도 현역은 전쟁나면 반쯤 미친다고 해요...
<Seony> 현역이 총알 받아주는 동안 예비군 모아서 전쟁 준비.
<ndsin> 최전방은 그게 맞죠
<ndsin> 특정 고지에서 얼마간 버텨라가 목표;
<Alsen> 오 불쌍하다 어린친구들인데.. 총알받이라니;;
<Seony> 제가 있었던 강화도의 경우, 북한군이 어느선 이하로 내려오면 강화대교 끊어버리거든요...
<Alsen> 도하훈련;
<Seony> 아마 전갈대대 현역애들은 끝까지 살아남겠지만..
<yemharc> 사실 최전방 뿐 아니라 경기/강원지역 현역부대 대부분의 역할이 그런거죠
<Alsen> 전 지리산이나 강원도 산골로 피신;;
<yemharc> 고지로 분류되서 더 위험할걸요 (.......)
<Alsen> 저번에 웃긴 애기중에 하나가, 울릉도나 독도에 가면 안전하지 않을까 하는거였죠;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 독도는 몰라도 울릉도는 아니지 않을까요.......
<Alsen> 근데 그럴싸해요
<Seony> 안전할 거다에 한표..
<yemharc> 중간 전선기지 삼기 딱 좋은데
<Alsen> 부칸의 적은 남한과 미군인데.. 우리와 미국의 적도 부칸군이니까요
<Alsen> 독도는 지금 군인이 지키나요? 경찰이 지키나요?
<yemharc> 현재는 경찰이요
<Alsen> 독도를 땅을 메워서 크기좀 키우면 안되려나;;
<yemharc> 다만 작년 중순쯤부터 일본이 깔짝깔짝대서 다시 군부대 상주로 바꿀까 말까 하는 상황일거에요
<Alsen> 옛날 일본이 한것처럼;;; 필리핀 쪽 바다에 인공섬 만들어서 영해권 인정받은것처럼;
<Alsen> 필리핀이 맞는지는 정확히 모름;
<Alsen> 얼핏 본거라;;
<Alsen> 아! 말나온김에 요즘 일본 방사능 이제 좀 나아졌대요? 요즘 통 뉴스를 못봐서
<yemharc> 원자로는 해결된 상태고, 현재 당면 문제는 아직도 새어 나오는 방사능하고 냉각에 쓰인 냉각수의 처리네요
<Alsen> 음.. 그렇군요
<Alsen> 빨리 해결되야 할텐데;;
<yemharc> 발전소 반경 20km는 주민대피령 내려진 상태고, 경계선은 자위대가 지키고 있고
<yemharc> 또 뭐가 있더라.....
<Alsen> 도서관에 책반납하러 오늘 가야 하는데 비가와서 여간 귀찮은게 아니네요;;
<Alsen> 자위대는 언제 들어도 웃긴듯.. 원래 웃긴단어가 아닌데.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 뭐 애초에 SDF라는거 자체가 눈 가리고 아웅이라..........
<Alsen> 오늘 큰 충격 두가지는 첫째, 이모부 아버지께서 돌아가신것. 둘째, 전 간첩이라는 것.
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 간첩도 예비군 훈련 받나요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 들어보니까 비통계적으로 우리나라에 아직도 간첩활동이 무수히 많다고 하던데;;
<Alsen> 그런거 생각하면 쫌 무서움
<yemharc> 요즘 세상이 각박해서 보상금 못받는 간첩은 간첩으로 안쳐줘요
<Alsen> 지금 제 앞에 2만 1천원 있어요;;
<Alsen> 또 하나, 우리나라에서 만튼 첩보부대는 북파만 하나요? 미국이나 타국가에서는 활동안하나요?
<yemharc> 뭣보다 남자 입장에선 [아 시박! 현역 뛰고 있을떄 오라곸ㅋㅋ]  하는 심정...
<yemharc> 첩보부대가 뭘 하는지 알려지면 이미 첩보가 아니겠죠;;
<Alsen> 음... 기무대 애들에게 몇몇 들은게 있었다죠
<Alsen> 기무대는 가슴팍에 태극기 핀 달고 있어요
<Alsen> 뭔가 있어보임;; ㅋㅋㅋ 그래봤자 군인이지만
<ndsin> 기무대는 군 내부 감찰하는 부대이고, 첩보부대는 정보사 소속이죠
<Alsen> 국정원은요?
<Alsen> 이참에 몰랐던거 팍팍 알려주세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 국가정보원은 민간...
<Alsen> 아싸~!
<Alsen> 정말요?
<ndsin> 국정원은 군 ㅅ속이 아니죠;
<Alsen> 민간이예요?
<yemharc> 국정원은 말 그대로 국가 정보원..........
<Seony> 기무대랑 첩보부대가 하는 일 전부를 한다고 보심 될 거에요... 다만 민간 대상...
<Alsen> 그럼 국가께 아니고 민간업체란 거죠?
<yemharc> CIA가 군인이 아닌거랑 같은 이치.........
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아니 그게 아니고,
<Seony> 국가 정부인데 조사대상이 군이 아니라구요
<Alsen> 깜놀할뻔;;
<ndsin> 국가 기관이긴 하나 정부와 군이 분리되어 있는것처럼
<ndsin> 나뉘어있는거죠
<ndsin> 군의 역활 축소를 위해
<Seony> 국정원 정보부원은 공식적으로 신분노출 금지되어있어서, 부모님 말고는 모른다고 하더라구요
<Alsen> 아 궁금한거 또하나, 전쟁발발시 전역한 스타들은 현역복귀인가요?
<ndsin> 예비군이면 다 복귀죠
<Alsen> 헐..
<Seony> 현역으로까진 복귀를 안하더라도 포로로 잡히면 안되는 존재들이니까 군이랑 연관될 거에요.
<Alsen> 환갑넘어서 복귀라니..
<ndsin> ㅡㅡ;
<ndsin> 예비군이시라면서요
<Alsen> 네
<ndsin> 민방위 넘어가기 전까지는
<ndsin> 다 현역복귀고
<ndsin> 민방위 넘어가면 해당 안되는거죠;
<Alsen> 장성들은 복무만료 시점이 환갑즈음이자나요;;
<ndsin> 아 망했다 빨리 통장만들러 가야지
<Alsen> 그러니 예비군이고 뭐고가 없죠..
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 엔신님 서두르세요
<ndsin> 장성은 좀 다른
<Alsen> 왠지 우분투채널이 아니고 밀리터리 채널같은;;
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> Alsen 님 예비군 맞으신가요? ㅡㅡ;;
<Alsen> 5년차요
<Alsen> 이제 6년차죠 이번해 지나면
<Alsen> 8월인가 9월에 한번만 받으면 땡
<Seony> 간첩이라니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 하반기 교육
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 간첩도 예비군 훈련 받는데요 요즘은
<Alsen> 저 지난번 4월초에 받았는데 그때 95점 3등으로 두시간 먼저 집에 갔어요 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 그럼 은행 ㄱㄱㄱ
<Alsen> 다녀오세요
<Seony> 옛날에, 북한이 한국에 아주 어릴 때부터 간첩을 심어서 그 간첩을 장교까지 만든다는 도시전설이 있었죠
<Alsen> 오오오
<Alsen> 그다음에는 연금받아먹는다는 그런 전설?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그러면 다행이죠
<Alsen> 저는 전쟁나면 총으로 못싸우고, 오함마 가지고 바바리안 처럼 싸워야 될듯;;
<Alsen> 통신병의 아픔;;
<Alsen> 화학전 일어나면 박스카에서 나오지도 못하고
<Alsen> 쥐구멍으로 바깥동향 살펴야 하고;;
<Seony> 공병보단 낫겠죠
<Alsen> 음.. 그렇겠네요..
<Alsen> 트랜스포머 공병
<Alsen> 헌병은 전쟁나면 교통정리한다고 하던데
<Alsen> 의전행사하는 병사들은 그냥 끝;
<yemharc> 헌병은 막말로 치안유지 역할이에요
<Seony> 근데 교통정리 그것도 중요한 거에요..
<yemharc> 전시체제가 되면 경찰도 군에 통합되기 때문에 경찰이 해야 할 일이 헌병에게 가는거죠
<Alsen> 전쟁나면 교통이고 뭐고 탱크로 밀어버리지 않음 다행일듯
<Alsen> 그럼 경찰은 뭐해요?
<Alsen> 예비군들인가;;
<yemharc> 군인되는거죠
<Alsen> 경찰도 예비군 훈련받으려나;;
<yemharc> (.......)
<yemharc> 경찰도 국민이니까요
<Alsen> 오호, 그럼 비번날에 군복입고 ... ㅋㅋㅋ 좀 웃기네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 경찰은 서민들 보호 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 부유한 중산층은 버림
<yemharc> 국가 방위 체제에서 제일 범위가 큰게 군대에요
<Alsen> 서민 보호
<yemharc> 군대가 전면적으로 움직이는 상황이 되면 그 아래의 방위체제는 전부 군에 흡수되어 운영되는거죠
<Alsen> 김정은 암살 당하면 좋겠다;;
<yemharc> 그게 정말 극단적으로 가면 국가 총동원령.......같은게 나오는거고
<Alsen> 아 마자요
<Alsen> 공장들은 군수공장으로 바뀐다고 들었어요
<Seony> 원래 공장들이, 비상시가 되면 군수공장으로 바뀌는 시설을 기본적으로 갖추고 있잖아요.
<Alsen> 아 진짜요?
<yemharc> 그런식으로 전환되는게 상당히 많습니다
<Seony> 네.
<Alsen> 오.. 그래서 공장이 비싼건가;;
<Seony> 특히 자동차 공장들....
<yemharc> 제일 간단하게 고속도로나 4차선 이상 국도는 일정 거리마다 수십m정도는 직선코스가 있죠
<yemharc> 이거 비상시 활주로입니다
<Alsen> 지난해 가을때인가, 청와대 갔었는데;;
<Alsen> 이상한 아저씨들 우산들고 돌아다님
<Alsen> 오오오
<Alsen> 활주로..
<Alsen> 올림픽대로가 그 대표격이겠네요
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 그런덴 못써요
<Alsen> 강남쪽도 직진라인인데..
<yemharc> 전쟁 땅 하면 바로 펑 터져나가는 곳들은 제외에요
<Alsen> 포스코사거리 같은곳
<yemharc> 그런 곳들은 활주로 같은 용도가 아니라
<Alsen> 저 복무지가 전쟁땅 하면 무조건 75% 전쟁 1분도 안되서 피해입는 지역;;
<yemharc> 사람들 수습해서 후퇴하면 공병들이 천공기로 뻥뻥 뚫는 용도(...)입니다
<Alsen> 워게임하면 맨날 전 죽음;;
<Alsen> 왜 구멍을 뚫어요?
<yemharc> 상대편 기갑부대나 수송부대가 쓸 수 없도록 도로봉쇄.....라기보다 파괴하는거죠
<Alsen> 아..
<yemharc> 그런데 이정도까지 가면 전황이 진짜 치열한거고
<Alsen> 도시가 피폐해지겠네요;;
<yemharc> 보통은 상황봐서 하는겁니다
<Alsen> 음.. 군대이야기는 여기까지.. 끄읕~!!!
<yemharc> 이런건 꼭 우리나라만이 아니라 전 세계 어디나 그런거니까요
<Alsen> 책 다 못봤는데 반납해야 하는 기분이란;;
<yemharc> 그런 당신을 위한 제도 : 연체료 (어?!)
<Alsen> 아 그건 싫어요 하루에 100원이긴한데
<Alsen> 은근 아까운;;
<Alsen> 언제언제근무하시는지는 모르지만, 개포도서관에 여성스러움이 느껴지는 여성직원분이 계십니다
<Alsen> 음.. 잘 해주시니 좋죠 ㅋ
<Alsen> 비가 좀 그치면 도서관에 가서 잡지나 봐야겠네요
<Alsen> 각종 교양과 밀리터리로 지식을 재무장해서 덤비겠어요
<yemharc> 휴일이라도 좋으니 이 근처에도 도서관이 좀 있었으면 좋겠군요
<Alsen> yemharc 어딘데요?
<yemharc> 구로입니다. 정확히는 구로 디지털단지 근처 (금천구)
<Alsen> 가산
<Alsen> 저 예전에 살던 동네
<Alsen> ㅋ
<Alsen> 무슨 동이세요?
<Alsen> 여기 가산동 235-3에 구립도서관 있네요
<yemharc> 235-3.......이면 조금 멀거같네요
<yemharc> 못 갈만한 거리는 아니려나요
<Alsen> 독산역과 가산디지털단지역 사이쯤이네요
<yemharc> 버스 한번 타면 그럭저럭 갈거 같네요
<yemharc> 걸어가기엔 조금 멀고
<Alsen> 라이딩 + ㅁ+
<yemharc> 현재 자전거가 없다죠
<Alsen> 싼거 지르세요
<Alsen> 저처럼 10만 언더로 중고 사면 제법 괜춘해요
<Alsen> 솔직히 그냥 동네 다니는 용도로 3만 언더여도 갠춘하더라고요
<yemharc> 생각을 안 한건 아닌데
<yemharc> 현재 회사 일정이 6월까진 아드득 까드득 한 상황이라
<yemharc> 바쁜 시기 지나면 사려고 계획중이에요
<Alsen> 오오ㅗ
<Seony> 혹시 아이폰앱 만들어보신 분 계신가요
<Seony> 아이폰앱 만들려면 어느정도 수준으로 프로그래밍을 할 줄 알아야하는지 궁금해서요...
<Alsen> 맥설치 이후 xcode 오브젝트-C할줄아시면 될듯요
<yemharc> SDK만 쓸줄 아시면 크게 높은 수준이 필요하지 않습니다
<yemharc> 안드로이드도 마찬가지구요
<yemharc> 다만 하드웨어적으로 밀접하게 '직접 lib 수준의 구축'이 필요한 부분은 정말 힘들어요
<Alsen> 하와이 생각하면서 오렌지 냠냠;;
<yemharc> 그래도 어지간한 것들은 다 SDK로 구현되어 있습니다. java-doc 보면서 함수 호출하듯 해도 대부분의 기능은 구현 가능하실거에요
<Seony> 제가 프로그래밍에 좀 문외한이라서 그런데요, 결국 SDK를 쓸 줄 안다는 건 자바로 비교한다면 넷빈즈에서 제공하는 GUI툴을 쓸 줄 안다는 얘기와 같은 건가요?
<yemharc> 음... 아뇨 좀 틀린데요
<yemharc> 예를 들면 내가 GUI프로그래밍을 하려고 한다고 가정하고
<Seony> 아 제가 말하는 GUI툴이란 넷빈즈를 쓸 줄 안다느 ㄴ얘기가 아니라 넷빈즈에서 제공ㅇ하는 java.awt 만들어주는 툴요.
<yemharc> SDK가 없으면 Gtk의 함수 자체를 호출해서 일일이 윈도우 창부터 구성을 해야 하는데ㅔ
<yemharc> SDK가 있으면 해당 '윈도우를 그리는 기능을 하는 함수'를 호출하면 쨘 하고 완성된 모듈이 통째로 넘어오는거죠
<yemharc> 네, 그런 개념입니다
<Seony> 아... 네. 그렇군요.
<Seony> 그동안 자바 1년 동안 배웠으니까 이제 아이폰앱 한 번 시도해볼려구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> IDE는 보통 SDK를 포함하고 있으니까요
<yemharc> 그.....맥 쓰시니까 애플에서 제공하는 아이폰 개발 툴 있지 않던가요?
<Seony> 따로 다운로드를 해야되요.
<yemharc> 네네. 그거 받으시면 정말 쉽게 될거에요
<Seony> object-c랑 gcc는 기본으로 포함되어있지만 sdk는 없거든요.
<yemharc> 다만 아이폰 개발쪽은 좀 짜증? 나는게
<yemharc> 개발자 등록을 꼭 해야 하는걸로 알고 있어요
<Seony> sdk 사용법은 책 봐가면서 하면 되니까 결국은 아이디어 싸움이군요.
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<Seony> 네... 개발자 등록... 그거 안해도 만들어서 테스트는 해볼 수 있다고 하더라구요.
<yemharc> 테스트는 가능하군요
<yemharc> 전 말 그대로 '사용하려면 등록해라'인줄 알고 있엇어요
<Seony> 와이프한테 필요한 프로그램들 만들어줘가면서 연습겸 해봐야겠어요. 이번ㅇ 여름에 한국 나가면 책 사갖구 와야지
<Seony> 그럼 테스트용으로 만든 프로그램을 아이폰에다 설치는 못하죠?
<yemharc> 그것도 잘;;
<yemharc> 아무래도 전 안드로이드 신봉..........까진 아니지만 친 안드로이드 계열인지라
<Seony> 음... 암튼 알려주셔서 감사합니다. 충분히 이해가 됐어요
<yemharc> ê·¸
<yemharc> http://www.iphoneos.co.kr/zbxe/3801    여기가 좀 도움이 될............듯 하네요
<Seony> 오오... 감사합니다.
<yemharc> 아, 이제 생각나네 Xcode..... (멍.......)
<Seony> 네 xcode. 그건 원래 macosx 씨디에 포함되어있는 거라서요...
<Seony> 아이폰 sdk는 따로 받아야되요
<Alsen> 저 학교에 있을때 보니 핵킨토시로 다들 앱 만들던데요
<Alsen> 테스트 가능해요 아이팟이나 폰 또는 패드에
<yemharc> sdk는 별도였군요
<Alsen> 근데 제대로 테스트 위해서는 탈옥하셔야 될듯요
<Seony> 그래요? 저는 탈옥 안하고 쓰자는 타입이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 그래야 팟, 폰, 패드에 리눅스처럼 콘솔 터미널이 사용가능하니까요
<yemharc> Xcode는 에뮬레이터 지원 안하나요?
<Seony> 어차피 localhost에 접속해봐야 할 것도 없고...
<Alsen> 뭐 저는 오렌지로 한개로 식사 때웠고 이제 도서관갈랍니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 네. 빗길인데 잘 다녀오세요
<Alsen> 오렌지를 한입 베어무는 순간, 하와이를 지나 캘리포니아가 보였어요 ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이참에 저도 니코틴 충전하러 잠시.......
<Seony> 요즘 오렌지 맛있더라구요..
<Alsen> 네네 맛있네요
<Alsen> 방사능 맛
<Alsen> 달콤해요
<Alsen> 니코틴 충전 아니죠~ 마나타임 줄여서 마나탐!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 저녁때 뵈요~ 뿅!!
<yemharc> http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/2seSwm/www.youtube.com/watch%253Fv%253D0L7DTMKekoU
<yemharc> http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/1N3AI9/andrius.esu.lt/10/go2.htm
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 어서오세요
<jincreator> 네, 감사합니다.
<yemharc> http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/1N3AI9/andrius.esu.lt/10/go2.htm
<Seony> hack attack 대단하네요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 좀 오래된 영상이긴 합니다만 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> jincreator // http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/2seSwm/www.youtube.com/watch%253Fv%253D0L7DTMKekoU
<jincreator> 아, 빵 터졌네요.
<yemharc> 쓸데없이 재능을 낭비하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 근데 이거 불법 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 물론 불법입니다
<yemharc> 소송 걸리면 빼도 박도 못해요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 동영상 중간에 창문에서 팔 휘두르는 사람도 나오네요.
<yemharc> http://www.zerodibs.com/  이런곳이 있군요. 알아두면 쓸만할거같네요
<Seony> 거진 다 알만한 프로그램들이네요
<Seony> 파폭 4.0 나온지가 언젠데 아직 3.6이...
<ndsin> 저 동영상 가짜인데 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 광고일껍니다
<jincreator> Openoffice가 여전히 나와있는 것도 좀 그러네요.
<jincreator> ndsin님, 무슨 광고인가요? 동영상만 보고는 어떤 상품인지 감도 못잡겠네요.
<Seony> 사이트 자체는 참신하네요
<ndsin> 실제로 해킹했다고 해서 저렇게 되진 않습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 형광등 점등되는 시간을 고려하면 불가능하겠죠
<shriekout> ndsin, 농협 북한 소행이라는데 그런가요?
<ndsin> 매지구름님 또 떡밥 던지시네요!
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> zerodibs가 오픈 소스만 있는 건 아니었군요. 그냥 무료 사이트만 있는 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> 사이트->프로그램
<ndsin> 북한 소행이라는 증거가 어딧나요 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 솔직히 정부에서 지나치게 북한이나 테러에 대해 국민들에게 경각심을 심어주려고 하는 것 같습니다.
<Seony> 누군지 모르니까 그냥 동네북 북한한테 떠넘기는... ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 북한은 불가능이 없는듯 =ㅅ=b
<Seony> 북한이 그랬다고 하면 누구든 북한한테 큰소리는 못치니까... ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 그것때문에 금융권 보안담당자들이 하소연합니다
<yemharc> 누가 했건 어디로 밀어붙이건간에 일단 복구부터 하면 안될까나요..............
<jincreator> 복구가 아직도 안끝났나요?
<ndsin> 카드거래내역의 일부는 영구손실됐습니다
<shriekout> 아깝...
<ndsin> 그 손해는 농협이 떠앉기로 했구요
<yemharc> 네
<shriekout> 농협 카드 만들어 놓을걸...
<yemharc> 아까의 동영상인데, 전력관리가 중앙처리 방식이면 아주 불가능한건 아니라는군요
<yemharc> 그리고 형광등 점등시간의 경우에는 전력 끊기는 시간이 짧다면 흔히 보는 반짝이 타임이 없습니다
<ndsin> yemharc 불 껐다 켰다 하는 수준이 아니라 게임하는 수준이라는거에서 과도한 오바죠....
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 불가능은 아닌데 너무 오버해서 진짜냐 가짜냐 소리가 나오는 판이니까요
<jincreator> 형광등 점등시간이 그렇게 긴가요? 전 바로바로 되는 줄 알았는데...
<yemharc> 그리고 그 영상에서 가장 크게 문제제기가 되는게 '어떻게 시스템에 물리적으로 접근했는가' 이니까요
<yemharc> 형광등 끈 다음 시간이 지나고 켜면 깜빡이잖아요. 그런데 영상에선 그런 시간이 전혀 없이 켜지니까요
<jincreator> 사실 전력실은 다 잠겨있고 이정도 큰 건물이면 관리실에서 잘 통제하죠.
<yemharc> 그리고 순간적으로 들어오는걸로 영상(?)을 표현했다기에는 적어도 점등시 전력통과시간(1초 미만) 이상을 켜져 있기도 하구요
<yemharc> 하지만 개인적으로는 진짜였으면 하는군요. 그 편이 유쾌하잖아요 :)
<jincreator> 음...이제보니까 이상한 점이 방에서 스위치를 꺼놓았으면 중앙에서 전원 공급을 하더라도 불이 안켜지는 게 정상 아닌가요? 가짜인 것 같군요.
<yemharc> 그건 잘 모르겠네요;;
<ndsin> 흠... 동일 업종에 종사하다보니 진지해졌네요 헐 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> leehyunin // 어서오세요
<leehyunin> yemharc, 반갑습니다
<ndsin> 아 더 자야하는데.........
<ndsin> 밤일할려니 몸이 피곤하군요
<yemharc> http://blog.urfix.com/run-linux-commands-die/
<jincreator> rm.dd가 빠졌네요.
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> :(){:|:&};: 헉 이렇게 날릴수도 있었구나!
<yemharc> 날리는 방법은 많지요
<ndsin> :(){:|:&};: 이렇게 날리면
<ndsin> 정말 프리징 걸리나요
<jincreator> 한번 해보세요.
<ndsin> 음.........
<yemharc> 그런 비슷한걸 브라우저로도 할 수 있어요 (명령어는 틀립니다만)
<ndsin> 안걸리는군요
<hanbin973> 근데 rm 은 알겟는데 dd 는 뭔가요? 리눅스가 아닌가봐요 =.=?
<yemharc> 아뇨 dd라는 명령어도 있습니다
<ndsin> dd는 디스크 덤프 커맨드입니다
<hanbin973> 그니까 rm dd 이렇게 치는건가요
<hanbin973> 아니면 rm 치고 다시 dd 치는건가요?
<ndsin> 기자가 잘 몰라서
<yemharc> rm -rf 파일
<ndsin> rm.dd 라고 적은듯해요 ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 음.. ㅋ
<ndsin> rm,dd 와 같은 명령어로 시스템 파괴가 가능하다는걸 잘못 적은듯 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda 이런식?
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<yemharc> rm은 쉽게 말해서 지우개로 슥삭이고, dd는 종이 위에 잉크를 뿌리는거죠
<hanbin973> 그러면 깨끗하게 포맷하는건가요?
<yemharc> dd가 더 치명적입니다
<yemharc> 위에 적은 dd 솰라 커맨드는 쉽게 말해서 로우포맷 개념이라고 보시면 돼요
<yemharc> 음.......로우포맷보단 disk wipe?
<jincreator> :(){:|:&};: 지금 터미널에서 해보았는데 안되네요.
<hanbin973> 근데 웃기는게;; 그렇게 날라간 자료는 어떻게 복구한데요 =.=/?
<jincreator> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `{:'
<yemharc> dd로 날아가면 거의 복구불가로 보면 돼요
<ndsin> dd로 날라간 경우는 하드웨어 장비로 물리적 디스크 복구 시도해보는수밖에 없어요
<hanbin973> 그렇다면, 예를 들어서 하드디스크의 플래터에 장난을 치는 그런?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 음....... 이 부분은 하드디스크에 정보가 기록되는 방식을 좀 알아야 하는데
<yemharc> 기본적으로 하드디스크는 계속 입/출력이 있기 때문에 순차적으로 저장하면 꽤나 효율이 안좋아요
<ndsin> rm으로 지우는 경우 데이터를 삭제하는건 아니고, 데이터가 어디 디스크에 저장되어있다 라는 저장 위치를 가리키는 포인터만 삭제하는걸로 보시면 됩니다.
<ndsin> 그래서 포인터만 찾으면 데이터는 그대로 있으니 복구 가능하구요
<hanbin973> 아하 ?!
<yemharc> 우리가 자료를 삭제하는건 실제로 디스크를 벅벅 문대는게 아니라는거죠
<hanbin973> ㅇ
<yemharc> 자료는 그대로 있고 주소값을 지워서 '거긴 이제 안쓴다'라고 표시를 해 줘서 자료를 쭈욱 기록하다 보면 거기에 덧씌우기도 하고 하는거에요
<yemharc> 그래서 자료복구는 시간이 지날수록 힘들다고 하는거고
<hanbin973> 네
<yemharc> 그런데 이 dd라는놈은 말 그대로 디스크를 벅벅 문댑니다 (...)
<ndsin> 실제로 ext2까지는 파일 삭제하고 복구 가능한데 ext3부터는 잘 안되더군요. 된다는 사람들도 있던데 저는 시도해보니 안되더군요
<hanbin973> 물리적인 방법이라면 어찌됫든간에 실제로 물리적으로 하드디스크에 손을 대는거군요
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 여튼 그래서
<yemharc> 언제나 모든 전산 보안 관련 문서에는 '물리적 접근을 차단하라'가 항상 써 있습니다
<hanbin973> 그렇다면 물리적인 복구는 최후의 보루 같은거군요
<yemharc> 네
<ndsin> 데이터 폐기시 가장 최고로 치는게 파괴입니다
<ndsin> 저장장치를 다시 써야 하는 경우에는 포맷을 7번 이상 하도록 권장하는 편이구요
<ndsin> 다시 사용하지 않을꺼라면 디가우징이라고 해서 자기장을 이용한 디스크 고장 방법도 있는데, 물리적으로 디스크에 망치질하는걸 1등으로 칩니다
<yemharc> 특히 꼭 분해해서 플래터를 깨트리라고 하죠
<hanbin973> ㄷ;;
<hanbin973> 죽자고 각오하고 데이터 복구하자고 하면 방법이 꼭 있는 거군요
<hanbin973> 파괴를 권장하는 정도면 =.=
<hanbin973> 그렇다면, 우리가 일반적으로 파일을 지우는 경우에
<ndsin> 이론상으로는 7번 정도 하지 않으면 복구가 가능하다고 하는데
<ndsin> 그건 이론상일 뿐이고, 제가 보기엔 한번만 빡시게 해도 불가능으로 보는게...
<hanbin973> 파일은 남고 포인터만 없어진다고 하셧잖아요. 그렇다면 이게 컴퓨터를 오래사용하였을때 성능저하와 관련이 잇나요?
<ndsin> 관련 없습니다
<yemharc> 아뇨
<ndsin> 성능저하와 관련되는 부분은 디스크 단편화와 관련되어집니다
<yemharc> 오래 사용시의 성능 저하는 파티션의 하드디스크 운용방식에 있습니다
<yemharc> 단편화가 더 맞는 표현이겠네요
<jincreator> 이게 SSD의 경우는 특히 심해서 트림같은 기술이 나온 거 아닌가요?
<ndsin> 회사에서 이번주 금토 워크샵인데, 목요일날 야간근무하고 금요일 아침 6시에 퇴근하는데, 9시에 워크샵가자는데 짜증이 밀려오네요 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> ssd의 트림 기술은 이름만 들어보고 자세히 어떤건지 안찾아봐서 모르겠네요
<yemharc> SSD가 특히 심하다고 보긴 힘들고, Trim은 간단히 설명하면 실시간 디스크 조각모음 정도 되겠군요
<yemharc> 트림 관련해선 http://loversky20.tistory.com/148 요기 설명이 잘 되어 있네요
<yemharc> jincreator // SSD의 경우에는 단편화가 심하다기보다 플래터가 없는 구조상 층간 구분을 못해서 병렬적 접근이 힘들어서라는군요
<ndsin> 단편화가 발생해도 일반 하드보다는 빠르다던데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그거야 뭐, 회전시키는것보단 전기가 빠르죠 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> "이게"라는 게 "단편화"를 가리키는 게 아니라 "성능 저하" 쪽이었는데 글 올라가는 순서 때문에 그렇게 되었군요.
<cmy1st> 해상도 추가하는 방법  아시는분 계세요??640x480밖에 안나와요~~
<yemharc> cmy1st // 지금 상황이 어떤 상황인가요 (추가 드라이버 설치 유무 등)
<cmy1st> 제한된 드라이버 설치 되있구요
<jincreator> +그래픽 칩셋 모델명
<cmy1st> 잘나오다가 안되네요
<cmy1st> 지포스 6600요
<cmy1st> 모니터는 15인치요
<yemharc> jincreator // SSD쪽이 성능 저하가 HDD보다 심한가요?
<cmy1st> 그외 드라이버는 설치 안되있는거 같아요
<yemharc> 독점 드라이버 설치하신거면 일단  시스템>>>기본설정에 가시면 Nvidia 컨트롤 실행해서 바꿔보세요
<cmy1st> 업데이트만 하고 10.10버젼니에요
<cmy1st> 음~그건 없는데 혹시 관리에서의 x서버 셋팅인가요??
<yemharc> 아뇨. 그냥 윈도우 제어판 가면 Nvidia Panel같은 그런녀석인데요
<cmy1st> 음 기본 설정에서는 모니터에 관한 설정이 모니터 항목 밖에 없어요
<yemharc> 그럼 일단 추가 드라이버 목록 여시고 그래픽 드라이버를 삭제한 다음 다시 설치해보세요
<cmy1st> 예~~
<cmy1st> 다시 깔고 재부팅 했는데 아직 효과가 없네요;
<yemharc> 흠..
<yemharc> http://bluemir7.tistory.com/102 일일이 치기엔 좁으니 여길 보고 /etc/X11/xorg.conf 파일을 수정해보세요
<yemharc> 보시면 subsection 부분에 해상도 부분만 추가하셔도 일단 동작할겁니다
<cmy1st> 감사합니다 지금 해볼게요
<Alsen> 도서관 다녀왔으요~
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ/
<ndsin> 악
<ndsin> 망했다
<ndsin> 근무시간 바꼈네 아오 ㅁㄴㅇㄻㄴㅇㄻㄴㅇㄹ
<Alsen> 엔신님 은행다녀오셨나요?
<ndsin> 네
<ndsin> 내일 오전에 출근하라네요 아 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Semosi> 안녕하세요^^
<ndsin> 야간근무라서 일부러 집으로 택배 했는데 아 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 클났네 음
<Semosi> 제가 한가지 여쭐게 있는데요
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 금융권 직원이 되는건가요?
<ndsin> 넹?
<Alsen> 오전 출근이라면서요
<ndsin> 은행에 통장만들러 갔다왔는데 금융권 직원이라뇨 ㅡㅡ;;
<Alsen> 아.. ;
<Alsen> 통장만 만드신거예요?
<ndsin> 네
<Alsen> 돈 넣으셨어요?
<ndsin> 아뇨
<Alsen> 쳇
<ndsin> 아 택배 어쩌지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Semosi> 마우스 휠에 관한건데 물어봐도 될까요?
<ndsin> 클났네 음
<Alsen> 택배가 뭔데요?
<Alsen> Semosi: 답변가능하면 해드릴게요
<ndsin> 보조 책상이요 ㅡㅡ;
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 편의점을 애용하세요
<Semosi> 아 괜찮던 마우스 휠이 갑자기 좌우로만 움직이게 되고 아래위는 안되는겁니다.왜 이렇게 된것인지?
<Alsen> 센서가 고장났겠죠
<Semosi> 그런가요?
<Alsen> 센서는 충격에 약합니다
<Alsen> 고가의 마우스가 아니시라면 이번기회에 교체하세요
<Semosi> 실은 버츄얼박스를 통해서 우분투를 동작 중인데
<Alsen> 우분투내에서만 휠이 안먹나요?
<Semosi> 네
<Alsen> 그럼 기계적인 고장이 아니네요
<Semosi> 괜찮았는데 조금전에 데스크탑에 서버를 설치해 보겠다고 이것저것 한뒤론
<Alsen> 저는 VM만 사용해봐서 버츄얼박스에서 발생하는 문제는 잘 몰라요;
<Semosi> 갑자기 안되고 있네요 ^^
<ndsin> 아 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 후으.......
<yemharc> 마우스 휠..........이 좌우로 라는건 무슨 말씀이신가요
<Alsen> 요즘꺼는 휠에 좌우기능도 있어서 상하스크롤 외에 좌우 기능도 되요
<yemharc> 흠....... 그 마우스 모델명 알 수 있나요
<Semosi> 휠을 돌리면 좌우로 이동하는데 아래위로 시트가 움직이지 않네요
<Semosi> 인터넷 페이지에서도 아래위 스크롤이 안되고요
<Semosi> 참 우분투 데스크탑에서는 아파치랑 mysql php 설치해서 서버구축을 할 수 없는건가요?
<yemharc> semosi // 마우스 모델명을 알려주세요
<yemharc> 구축 가능해요
<Semosi> 휴렛에서 나온 그냥 마우스 입니다.
<Alsen> etc>X11>xorg.conf 열어보시고
<Alsen> Option "Protocol": "ImPS/2" 이쪽 관련 메시지 확인해보세요
<Alsen> 만약 없다면
<Alsen> Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
<Alsen> Option "Buttons" "5"
<Alsen> Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<Alsen> 이케 작성해주세요.. 될지는 몰라요 네이버 펌글이예요
<Semosi> 저도 조금전에 본것 같은데 그것은 혹 vmware에서 작동하는 것 아닌가요?
<Alsen> 상관없어요
<Alsen> 파일확인하는건데요
<Semosi> 아
<Alsen> 응용하셔야죠
<Semosi> 음 xorg.conf 파일이 없네요
<Alsen> 아니면 마우스 드라이버를 삭제한후 오토로 하시면 안잡히려나;;
<Alsen> 드라이버 업데이트 던가? 드라이버 검색 이던가 그걸로 하시면 안될까요?
<Alsen> 마우스 뺐다 껴서;; 파일 지우고;;
<yemharc> 특정 드라이버 설치하는 녀석이 아니면 의미없어요
<yemharc> 그냥 PS/2 or USB 마우스로 인식할 뿐이고
<Alsen> 저는 Input 디바이스 문제가 없어서리
<yemharc> 지금 제가 궁금한건
<Alsen> 지원가능모델 확인하시려는?
<yemharc> 그냥 보통의 3버튼 휠 마우스인데 좌우이동이 되느냐는겁니다
<Semosi> 사실 오전에도 잘 되었습니다.그런데 서버설치한다고 따라서 해보다가 갑자기 안되더라구요
<Semosi> 서버 설치도 제대로 안되었고..^^;;
<Semosi> xorg.con 파일이 없을수도 있나요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 파일 자체는 만들어도 그만이에요. 크게 신경 안쓰셔도 됩니다
<Alsen> http://bwhite.tistory.com/187
<Alsen> 읽어보세요
<Alsen> 버추얼박스에도 xorg가 있나봐요. 그게 없어진듯;
<yemharc> xorg는 리눅스 시스템이니까요
<Semosi> 아 그렇군요
<Alsen> <Semosi> 음 xorg.conf 파일이 없네요
<Alsen> 없으면 안된다는 거겠죠;;
<yemharc> semosi // 우분투 설치하신거죠?
<Alsen> http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=16833&start=0
<Semosi> 네
<Alsen> 비슷한 문제가 나온 페이지입니다
<Semosi> 네 읽어 보겠습니다.
<Semosi> 한가지 혹 서버 구축에 대해서 더 물어봐도 될까요?
<Alsen> 네
<Alsen> 그냥 편하게 물어보세요
<Alsen> 전 간첩이니까요 ㅋ
<Semosi> 웹브라우져에서 http://localhost/phpinfo.php 을 입력하니 에러가 나오더라구요
<Alsen> 127.0.0.1/phpinfo.php 해도 에러나오나요?
<Semosi> 잠시만요
<Alsen> 해당페이지 안만드시고 (즉, 서버 안여시고) 실행하시면 연결안된다고 메시지 나와요
<Semosi> Oops! This link appears to be broken.
<Semosi> 이렇게 나오네요
<Alsen> 서버 확실하게 열어두신건가요?
<Semosi> 열어둔다는 의미를 잘 모르겠습니다.
<Alsen> 본인의 로컬 서버로 접속하려 할때도 서버를 열어야 접속할 수 있어요
<Alsen> 서버 Power ON
<Alsen> 아 이런거 원체 저는 잘 모르는데 단순 혼자 끄적이는 용도로만 사용해봐서리;;
<Alsen> 지금 전문가분들은 눈팅중이십다
<Semosi> 음 그런가요? 전 그냥 우분투 데스크탑에 그냥 아파치+Mysql+PHP5 설치하고 한번 보려고 했는데
<Semosi> 그것도 버츄얼 박스에서..
<Seony> Semosi: 안녕하세요. 오랫만에 뵙겠습니다.
<Alsen> 전문가 등장
<Alsen> 간첩은 잠수함 탑니다
<Semosi> 아 써니옹..
<yemharc> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Semosi> 간만에 재주넘기 하려다가 마우스 먹통되고 컴도 먹먹해지네요
<Alsen> yemharc : GoodJob!!
<Seony> yemharc: 현업에 계신 분 입장에서, 파이썬을 공부하는 게 나을까요? 펄을 공부하는 게 나을까요?
<Alsen> Perl
<yemharc> seony : 운용범위마다 좀 틀립니다. 어느쪽으로 가실 생각이신가요?
<Seony> 방학 때, 둘 중 하나를 좀 해볼려구요...
<Seony> 음... 저는 단연 유닉스 서버쪽으로요.
<yemharc> 서버관리 측면이라면 일단 펄을 먼저 배우세요
<Seony> 파이썬은 나중에 해도 쉽게 배울 수 있을까요?
<Alsen> 배우기 쉬운건 Python 인정받으려면 Perl 하지만, 어떤 직종에 종사하느냐가 관건..안쓰는 언어를 배워두면 활용도가 적어지면서 까먹음;
<yemharc> 단순히 bash만 쓰는 이상으로 강력한 툴이 되어 줄겁니다
<Seony> bash만 쓰다보면 좀 어이가 없는 일들이 많더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 파이썬의 경우에는 소스코드를 짜는 구조 자체가 눈에 잘 들어오고 어찌보면 필요 이상으로 순차적 접근방식으로 프로그램을 짜게끔 되어 있어서
<Seony> 음... 실은 제가 들여쓰기에 좀 심하게 집착하는 편이긴 해요.
<yemharc> 프로그래밍 공부 자체에는 좋은데, 바꿔 말하면 파이썬부터 파고들면 그 구조 자체에 생각이 고정되어 버리는 경우가 종종 있어요
<yemharc> (들여쓰기는 되려 권장사항이에요 :)
<Seony> 다른 언어에서두요?
<yemharc> 물론이죠
<Alsen> 파이썬 띄어쓰기 철저히 봄.. 그것때문에 디버그 한참 헤메이게 된다능
<yemharc> 코드의 가독성은 매우 중요해요
<Semosi> 서버를 다시 리부팅해도 안되네요
<Alsen> Semosi 교재보면서 하시는건가요? 아님 웹페이지?
<yemharc> semosi // 뭐라뭐라 하면서 [start]라는 글자가 보였나요?
<Seony> [스크린샷 by Seony with AppleScript]: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/MonApr252011231522.jpg
<Seony> 예를 들자면, 이 정도로 집착하죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> seony // 좋은 습관이에요
<yemharc> 하지만 귀찮아질 때에는 paredit같은 보조 툴을 사용하면 편하죠 :)
<Alsen> 헐 주석이 영어다
<Seony> 자바 첫 수업 교수님이 저걸 무쟈게 강조했거든요...
<Seony> Alsen: 네. 당연히.. ㅎㅎ
<Semosi> * Restarting web server apache2                                                             ... waiting .
<Alsen> Semosi 서버가 안열리는듯
<Seony> 음... 아.. 펄부터 봐야하려나...
<Semosi> 그런가요?
<Seony> 근데 펄 공부하면 정규식에는 도가 틀거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 도가 트지요
<Alsen> Seony 펄 공부하시고, 뒹구는 놋북은 저에게 ㅡㅠㅡ
<Semosi> 설치할때 다 따라서 했는데 단지 .php5-mysql 이 없더라구요 그래서 못했는데
<Seony> Alsen: ㅎㅎ 뒹구는 놋북 보내는 값이, 새로 한대 사는 값 나올 거 같은데요... 여기서는 한 300불이면 좋은 넷북 하나 사니까...
<Semosi> 역시 데스크탑에서 보다 서버버젼을 설치해서 해야 되는건가요?
<Alsen> yemharc 님의 말씀처럼 리스타트하면 ok했다는 메시지가 떠요
<Semosi> 아 그런가요?
<Alsen> 다만 네트워크 리스타트 해도 알려주는 걸요 Open/Close
<Semosi> 끝에 ok 가 있긴해요
<Alsen> ....
<Semosi> * Restarting web server apache2                                                             ... waiting .                                                                       [ OK ]
<Semosi> atomt@atomt-VirtualBox:~$ ^C
<Seony> Semosi: 사실 데탑버전에서 apm 설치하는 게 누워서 떡먹기인데, 중간에 뭘 하시면서 좀 오류가 생긴 거 같아요
<Alsen> 그럼 된건데;;
<Alsen> 교재로 보시면 책을 다시금 확인하시고, 이상한 웹페이지라면 냉정하게 다른 페이지로 옮겨가세요
<Semosi> 설치할때 다 따라서 했는데 단지 .php5-mysql 이 없더라구요 그래서 못했는데
<Semosi> 저것이 문제일까요?
<yemharc> .php5-mysql이면 자기 홈 폴더에 생기는걸 말하시는건가요?
<Alsen> Seony 거기서 구매를 해서 저에게 보내주시면 그럴때도 관세가 붙어버릴까요?
<Seony> Alsen: 컴퓨터는 관세 없다니깐요
<Alsen> 잠시 환율 검색 ㄱㄱ
<yemharc> semosi // 우리 잠시 처음으로 돌아가죠. 소스컴파일로 설치하셨습니까?
<Semosi> 아뇨
<Alsen> seony 33만원 정도
<Alsen> 오오오 땡긴다 30만의 행복
<yemharc> semosi // 그럼 apt-get, 소프트웨어 센터, 시냅틱 중에 하나로 설치하신거죠?
<Seony> Alsen: 옥션에서 연결시켜주는 이베이로 보세요... 그게 더 나을 거에요.
<ndsin> 망했다
<Alsen> 그럼 페덱스 같은 화물비용은요?
<ndsin> 서버 리부팅했는데 안올라오네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 아.. 해외구매
<Seony> Alsen: 페덱스... 어마어마하죠.
<Semosi> 그냥 시냅틱 팩캐지를 이용해서 단계적으로 설치했습니다.
<Alsen> 망할 페덱;;
<Seony> 그래서 이베이 이용하시는 게 좋아요...
<Alsen> 엔신님도 동참 중 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 이베이에서 별지시기 구매할까 하는데 우리나라는 불법이라서
<yemharc> semosi // 일단 /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<ndsin> 휴
<yemharc> somosi // 그 후에 http://katalog.egloos.com/4414937 를 따라서 재설치
<ndsin> 서버 올라왔네요
<ndsin> 리부티하는데 너무 오래걸려서 당황 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> semosi // apt-get install apache2   등의 명령어에서 install은 reinstall로 변경
<Semosi> 문서에 보면 설치후에 /var/www/phpinfo.php 파일이 있어야 하는데 없네요
<yemharc> 네, 그러니까 일단 저기 나온대로 apt-get을 이용해서 재설치를 진행해보세요
<ndsin> phpinfo.php는 default로 존재하는 파일이 아니구요
<ndsin> 사용자가 보통 서버 정보 확인차 만드는 파일이에요
<Alsen> Seony 옥션>이베이를 통하면 해외에서 구매하는것과 같은것일까요?
<Seony> Semosi: 일부 간단한 설명은 생략한 매뉴얼을 보셨네요.
<Seony> Alsen: 네. 그게 더 싸게먹혀요. 왜냐면 제가 구매하면 저한테 보내주는 배송비+한국보내는 배송비까지 포함되거든요.
<Alsen> 오호
<ndsin> Semosi // 콘솔창에 netstat -antup|grep ":80" 라고 입력해보세요 LISTEN 이라는 항목이 있나요
<Seony> phpinfo.php파일을 만들어서 보심이...
<Semosi> 잠시만요
<Alsen> 이베이가 경매사이트인가요? 한방에 구매를 못하나보네요;;
<Seony> 옥션의 본사잖아요. 옥션이랑 똑같아요.
<Seony> 즉시구매로 사시면 되죠
<Alsen> 찾았어요 ㅋㅋㅋ 첫방문이라 어색어색
<Semosi> 혹 명령어가 sudo netstat -tap |grep mysql 로 확인해도 되는건가요?
<Semosi> 알려주신 명령어는 작동이 안되어서
<Semosi> atomt@atomt-VirtualBox:~$ sudo netstat -tap |grep mysql
<Semosi> tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:mysql *:*                     LISTEN      902/mysqld
<Alsen> 이베이로 보니까 당췌 뭐가 싼건지.. 또 좋은건지를 모르겠네요.. @_@
<yemharc> semosi // 아뇨... 찾으신건 mysql이고 ndsin님이 말씀하신건 80번 포트 관련이라 틀립니다
<Seony> 사양을 보면 되죠
<Alsen> 영어가 저를 어지럽게 해요 ㅠㅠ
<Semosi> 아 그렇군요 잠시만요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 전 일단 퇴근합니다 ㅇ(^^)/
<Alsen> 포기.. ;;
<Alsen> 아침부터 돌아다녀서 그런가.. 피곤하네요 얼굴이 나른나른;;
<Semosi> 음 됬습니다. Seony님 말처럼 파일이 없었네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 결국 간단한 문제였네요
<Semosi> 파일을 한개 만들어 넣어주었더니 되네요
<Seony> 다 정상이었는데 파일이 없었던 것 뿐이라는...
<Semosi> 아 지금부터 시작입니다.
<Seony> Phpinfo 확인하셨어요?
<Semosi> 네
<Seony> 아 ㅇㅋ. 다 하셨네요.
<Semosi> 그런데 제가 가진 문서는 담에는 제로보드를 설치하라고 되어있는데
<Seony> 백색의 견달프라고 보셨나요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> http://bbs2.agora.media.daum.net/gaia/do/kin/read?bbsId=K156&articleId=46035&RIGHT_KIN=R5
<Semosi> 헉 이것이 뭔지? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 백색의 견달프래요 ㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 일단 서버가 설치되었다고 보고 전에 말한 위키랑 trac,owl 을 살펴보고 설치해야 겠네요
<Seony> phpinfo() 나오면 잘 설치된 거에요.
<Semosi> 곰곰히 생각해보니 서버를 설치해야 다른것들도 될것 같아서 말입니다. 제가 잘못 생각한것인가요?
<Seony> 맞게 생각하신 겁니다.
<Seony> 서버부터 설치해야죠.
<Semosi> 그렇군요
<Semosi> 그럼 다음 단계도 생각해 보면서 진행하면 될것 같기도 한데
<Semosi> 그런데 한가지 궁금한것은 말입니다.
<Semosi> 지금 버츄얼박스 상태에서 서버를 동작시켰다면..host 쪽 윈도우에서도 접근이 가능할까요?
<Semosi> 어쩜 자기 몸속으로 들어가 보는건데
<Semosi> 이것이 동시에 가능할지 의문이네요
<Seony> 네. 가능합니다.
<Semosi> 음 그렇다면 아주 좋구요
<Semosi> 일단은 회사내 망이 고정아이피를 주지 않으니  아이피를 고정할 방법을 생각해야 되겠구요
<jincreator> 아으...잠깐 사이에 irc에 이렇게 많은 대화가 오가다니...지금 다 읽었네요.
<Semosi> 그리고 다른 사람들이 게시판에 글을 적으려면 메일서버가 되어야 하나요?
<Seony> 게시판요?
<Semosi> 네
<Seony> 게시판이라면 아파치 서버와 PHP와 MySQL만 작동하면 됩니다.
<Semosi> 음 그럼 다행이네요..^^
<Semosi> 에구 서버쪽은 왠지 성역이라 생각하고 멀리 생각했는데
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 별로 어려운 것 없어요.
<Semosi> 필요에 의해서 또 흉내를 내 보게 되네요^^
<Seony> 그냥 서버 패키지 설치하고 start만 시키시면 됩닏.
<Semosi> 아 그렇군요 우분투 데스크탑에 설치한 경우 서버를 동작 시킬려면 항상 start해 줘야 되는거죠?
<jincreator> 정확히 말하면 컴퓨터를 켤 때 자동으로 start가 됩니다.
<Seony> 아뇨. 기본값은 start에요.
<Semosi> 아 그런가요? 그것도 참 편리하네요
<Alsen> 우분투에서 황소울음소리를 찾아보세요
<Alsen> 황소그림도 있구요
<Semosi> 네? 무슨 말씀인지?
<jincreator> moo 설치하면 소리도 나오나요?
<Alsen> 안나와요
<jincreator> 음...그럼 소리가 나오는 다른 이스터에그도 있는 건가요?
<Alsen> 음.. 확실히 몰라요;; 왜냐면 전 우분투 초짜중의 초짜니까요;;;;;;; ^^;;;;;
<Alsen> 근데 이스터에그의 진정한 재미는 찾아가는 재미가 아닐까 해서 ;;
<jincreator> 일단 그림은 apt-get moo 터미널에서 치면 나오는데 소리는 잘 모르겠네요.
<Alsen> 그건 황소그림
<Alsen> 아까 Seony님이 C-50있다고 하셧나요?
<Semosi> 참 정말 초보적인 질문 한게 들이겠습니다.
<Semosi> 조금전에 파일을 하나 에디터로 /문서 폴더에 만들었는데 /var/www 폴더로 옮기려고 하니
<Semosi> 권한때문에 안되더라구요
<Semosi> 이럴때는 어떻게 옮기나요?
<Alsen> 파일에 권한을 주셔야죠.. 전 보통 xwindow상에서 파일 오른쪽 클린 파일보기에서 권한 설정 해줍니다
<jincreator> 데스크톱 사용하신다면 그냥 Alt+F2->gksu nautilus
<Alsen> 아니면 콘솔상에서 sudo를 앞에 두시는 것도 방법
<Semosi> 그렇군요 저는 sudo 만 알아서 그 방법으로 간신히 처리했습니다.
<Seony> sudo만 알고계셔도 됩니다. 다들 그걸로 쓸 거에요  :)
<Semosi> :-)
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~~ ^^
<Seony> imsu: Hi
<Alsen> 안녕하세요~~~~~~~~~~~~
<imsu> 오자 마자 담배피러 슝슝 ㅋㅋ
<Semosi> 안녕하세요 imsu
<Alsen> 개발자들 대부분이 흡연과 개연성이 크네요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요. 흡연은 몸에 해롭습니다.
<Alsen> 3D직종 일수록 흡연률은 올라간다는..
<Semosi> 이제 마우스 문제만 해결되면 되는데 마우스가 갑자기 게걸음짓을 하네요
<Semosi> 휠이 위 아래도 움직이다가 갑자기 옆으로만 움직이니..원..참
<Semosi> 조금전에 말씀해주신 대로 한번 또 봐야 겠는데 혹 리부팅 해야 될까봐 아직 안하고 있습니다.
<Semosi> 다시 여기까지 오려면 너무 힘들어서..ㅎㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 혹 MCALAB이라고 들어보셨어요? 여기 인터넷에 올려놓은 자료가 설명이 아주 잘되어 있네요 초보가 보기에 그림도 많고
<Semosi> 저야 구글링하다가 줏은것이긴 합니다만
<Semosi> 줍다..주은것 줏은것..뭔가 맞지요?
<Alsen> 얻다
<Semosi> 네 그것이 더 맞겠네요^^
<Alsen> semosi님 어떤회사에 다니세요?
<Alsen> 갑자기 리눅스에 서버설치까지;;
<Semosi> 아뇨 전 토목설계 회사에 다닙니다.
<Alsen> 읭? 토목쪽에 리눅스가 관련이;;;;
<Semosi> 서버를 설치해서 뭐 거창한 일을 하려는 것은 아니고요
<Alsen> 인트라넷 구축?
<Semosi> 제가 한달에 몇번씩 데이타를 여기저기에서 모아야 하는데요
<Semosi> 늘 문서버젼이 맞지 않다는둥 사내 메일이 잘 접속이 안된다는 둥 말이 많아서요
<Semosi> 웹은 어디서나 접속이 잘되니 그것으로 한번 해볼까 싶어서 ..
<Alsen> 사무실의 클라우딩화..
<Semosi> 그리고 FTP도 되면 웹하드 사용하지 않고 파일도 좀 보내고 말입니다.
<Alsen> 웹하드 기업용 비싸죠 ㅋ
<Alsen> 좋은 아이디어네요
<Alsen> 리눅스 서버돌리면서 그안에 자료 담고, 확인하고;;
<Semosi> 좀 편해지려고 해보는 것인데 여러 고수님들이 보기에는 걸음마가 아닐까 생각합니다.^^
<Alsen> 전문가들께는 걸음마겠지만.. 저에게는 시도조차 못해본 길이랍니다 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 힘내세요
<Semosi> 그런데 제가 해보니까 따라하기만 해도 별로 어렵지 않더라구요
<Alsen> 저는 여기서 할줄 아는 것이라고는 쥐뿔도 없으면서 풍월만 읊는 수준이거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Semosi> 우분투가 이렇게 쉬운것이었나 하는 의구심이 들어요
<Alsen> 우분투 좋아요
<Alsen> 깔꼼하고..
<Alsen> 컴터사양되면 컴피즈 써보세요
<Alsen> MS가 싫어지실 수도 있어요. 따라쟁이라면서 말이죠 ㅋ
<jincreator> 우분투가 쉬운 건 주로 데스크톱이죠.
<Semosi> 네 그러면 좋을것 같은데 일단은 호스트가 윈도우로 일을 하다가 버츄얼박스 속에 우분투를 넣어놓고 즐기고 있습니다.
<Alsen> 저도 VM으로 즐기고 있어요 ㅋ
<Semosi> 박스속에 재미있는것이 더 많아요 :-)
<Alsen> 학교서 배울때 VM으로 배워서리;;
<jincreator> 자, 이제 반대로 하시면 됩니다. :)
<Alsen> jincreator 반대로?
<Semosi> 안그래도 그럴 준비로 이렇게 하고 있습니다.
<jincreator> 우분투 위 VM/VB 안에 윈도
<Alsen> 기본 리눅스 설치 후 버츄얼로 윈도우설치
<Semosi> 담엔 반대가 될것 같습니다.
<Alsen> 여건이 되신다면 회사에 말씀하셔요
<Alsen> 안쓰는 컴터 모아서 하나완제품 만든담에 그걸로 서버 사용하세요
<Alsen> 그렇담 버츄얼 사용안하셔도 되자나요
<Semosi> 음 ... 전 그냥 뒷줄에 컴 약간 버벅거리면서 하는 노친네로 알려져 있습니다.
<Alsen> 2THDD/8GRAM/그래픽작업용카드 정도면 될듯
<Alsen> 어차피 서버란건 왠만해서는 교체 잘 안하니까 좀 좋은걸로 구매하셔도 될테고
<Alsen> 회사를 위해서 하는 것이니까요ㅕ
<Alsen> 자본이 큰 회사면 아예 클러스터 서버를 사오셔서 거기에 설치하셔도 되구
<Semosi> 네 저도 서버가 있음 좋긴 하겠지만 사내 메인서버가 있어서 별도로 만들어서 메인서버를 혹사 시키는 것을 나두지는 않을것 같아요
<Alsen> 보통 토목설계면 CAD나 솔리드웍스 사용하시나요? 알리아스 ??
<Semosi> 캐드가 98% 입니다.
<Alsen> 오
<Alsen> 오토캐드겠죠?
<Alsen> 버전은 주로 몇을 많이 쓰나요?
<Semosi> 물론입니다.
<Semosi> 2006 ~ 2011 까지 입니다.
<Alsen> 옛날에 R14 사용하고 안써봤네요;;
<Semosi> ㅎㅎ 그랬군요
<Alsen> 요즘은 삼투상도 만들어도 합치면 움직이던데.. ;;
<Semosi> 캐드도 지금은 네트웍 버젼이라서 초기에 로딩하면서 서버에서 체크하고 들어옵니다.
<Semosi> 유저수가 넘어서면 대기해야 하구요
<Alsen> 헐;;
<Alsen> 로딩이 좀 빨라졌나요? 맨날 작은 로딩화면 보고 있노라면 화딱지가;;
<Semosi> 실제로 토목분야는 몇개 파트를 제외하곤 2D를 많이 사용해서 그리 로딩이 문제가 되진 않지만
<Semosi> 그래도 라인이랑 레이어가 많은 경우 버벅거립니다.
<Alsen> 그렇군요 ㅋㅋ
<Semosi> 참 Seony님
<Seony> 네
<Semosi> 계시면 몇마디 여쭤볼게요
<Alsen> 지금 좀 생각해 봤는데요, 단순 FTP용으로 서버 구축하실거라면, (메인서버가 있다고 하시니) 운영체제를 MS Window Server 2008 R2설치하시고, 거기에 FTP프로그램 설치한담에 OPEN해놓으시면 무난히 사용가능하시지 않을까 싶어요. 그게 어찌 보면 더 쉽구요.
<Seony> Semosi: 넵 말씀하세요
<Semosi> 제가 서버 설치하기전에 오픈솔라리스나 아님 centOS 를 설치해서 해볼가 싶었는데
<Semosi> 그 과정도 지금 우분투하고 같은가요?
<Seony> 과정은 살짝 다릅니다만, 운영 자체는 비슷합니다.
<Semosi> Alsen: 님 윈도우는 설치된것 말고는 회사에서 다 불법 처리 합니다.
<Seony> 설치하는 과정은 각자의 패키지 관리자에 따라 다르지만, 아파치나 PHP의 설정 파일은 동일하거든요...
<Semosi> 그래서 우분투를 했지요..
<Semosi> 음 그렇군요 Seony님 그럼 솔라리스도 가능하다는 이야기 이네요..
<Seony> 물론이죠.
<Seony> 솔라리스도 왠만해선 아파치로 웹서버 돌릴껄요.
<Alsen> 정품 싸게 나온게 있었는데, 그건 학생버전이라서 그런건가;;
<Semosi> 아뇨 Alsen님 저희 회사에도 데스크탑용 윈도우는 그냥 무제한으로 풀려있습니다. 단지 서버는 한정된 판만 구입해서
<Alsen> 아....
<Semosi> 그래서 설치가 안되는거죠..메인 서버에만 가능하고
<Semosi> 제가 개인적으로 설치한다고 그 비싼것을 사주진 않을것이고
<Semosi> 그리고 저도 별 관심을 두고 있지 않습니다. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Semosi> 개인적으론 Seony님이 권해주신 솔라리스나 아님 다른 제품을 한번 사용해 보려구요
<Alsen> http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/nation/2011/04/117_85857.html
<Semosi> 그래야 집에서도 사용할 수 있거던요
<Alsen> 헤어져 라고 말씀하지마세요
<Semosi> 그렇군요 세상이 무섭습니다.
<Alsen> Semosi 대단하세요. ^ㅡ^; 전부 알게 되시면 저도 좀 가르쳐 주세요^^
<Seony> Semosi: 아직 배우시는 입장이니까 당분간은 우분투 쓰시는 걸 추천해드립니다.
<Semosi> 그러죠.. 아는것이 짧아서 그냥 몇장이면 다 알려드릴수 있습니다.
<Alsen> Seony 저에게도 관심과 사랑 부탁드릴게요.. = ㅅ=)
<Seony> 나중에 apache.conf라던가 기타 conf 파일에 익숙해지시고 apache 설정이 눈에 들어오시기 시작하면 그때부터 다른 유닉스 다루셔도 될 거에요...
<Seony> Alsen: ㅎㅎ 네...
<Semosi> 음 관심은 부탁보다는 먼저 다가서야 받을수 있고요 사랑은 코드가 맞아야 될것 입니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<cmy1st> 안녕하세요 해상도에 대해서 질문했는데 아직 안고쳐져서 해상도 추가하시는 방법 아시는 분 계세요??
<imsu1> Alsen: 전 개발자 아닙니다 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 부럽부럽.. 저는 우분투는 독학으로 배우고, 리눅스 정규 커리큘럼으로 처음 배운게 암보드 포팅하는거였는데.. .커널 만지는 거하고.. 그래서 이론 정립이 똑바로 안되어 있어요;;
<cmy1st> ㅜㅜ
<Alsen> 해상도 추가는 보통 모니터+그래픽과의 연관성이 있을텐데요
<cmy1st> 해상도 640x480 340x240밖에 안나와서요~~
<Semosi> 아 그래도 배우셨잖아요.저는 그냥 이렇게 놀면서 한개 두개 해보는 중입니다.
<Alsen> imsu 흡흡하하 다 하고 오셨나요?
<imsu> 넹 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> semosi 우분투는 저도 마찬가지예요
<Semosi> 그래서 더 기초가 없습니다.
<Alsen> imsu 그럼 바톤 터치 이번엔 제가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Semosi> 그럼 언제던지 제가 아는것은 다 알려드리겠습니다.
<imsu> Alsen: 다녀오십숑 ㅎㅎ
<cmy1st> 해상도 추가하는 방법 아시는 분~
<imsu> Semosi: 저도 놀면서 하는 중 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어떤 해상도요? ㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 참 Seony님 ftp를 제대로 사용하려면 어떻게 해야 되나요?
<Alsen> cmy1st 증상 상황 설명해주세요. 아는 한도내에서 답변해드릴게요
<Seony> Semosi: 어떤 식으로 운영하실려구요?
<Semosi> 뭐 특별한것도 아니고 그냥 서로 p2p 형태로 파일공유나 전달만 가능하면 되는데요
<imsu> cmy1st: 포럼가서 글은 봤는데
<Semosi> 단지 통제가 가능하면 좋을것 같아요
<Seony> 일단 "아주 안전"하다는 vsftp (Very Secure FTP)를 설치하시구요, 외부인(anonymous)의 접속을 차단하신채로 운영하시면 될 거 같습니다.
<imsu> 뭐가 안되시는지 제대로 알아야 ;;; 다른분이 알려주실텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> imsu 좌표 찍어주세요 ㅋ
<imsu> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=16826
<Seony> imsu: 좌표 찍어달라시잖아. 알파 브라보 16826 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 뭔뜻인지 이해가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나 근무하던 곳은 브라보 골프였는데..
<imsu> 헙헙
<Seony> imsu: 군대에서 지도 본적 없구나...
<Alsen> Semosi님 http://myubuntu.tistory.com/ 추천해드려요. 제가 우분투 처음 접한곳 좌표예요.
<Seony> 마이크 시에라님 블로그군요. 유명하시죠.
<imsu> Seony: ㅋㅋ 제가 사는 동네??
<Seony> imsu, 어느 동넨지는 잘 몰라. 그냥 대충 씨부린거야 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> Semosi: 제가 말씀드린거 혹시 보셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 뭐;;; 이해불가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이해력이 딸리네요 제가 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu, 그냥 그런갑다 해 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 ~ 저만 바보된 기분;; 이건 뭐죠? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그냥 농담한건데 ㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 어떤것 말씀인지? Seony님
<Alsen> <cmy1st> 이 정보만 가지고 해결책을 내리기가 어렵겠네요. 먼저, 메인으로 우분투를 사용하시나요? 아니면 버츄얼박스나 VMware를 사용하시나요? 그 다음에 해상도 드라이브는 잡혀 있나요? 확인해주시구요, 마지막으로 모니터 설정을 다시한번 확인해보세요
<Seony> Semosi: 일단 "아주 안전"하다는 vsftp (Very Secure FTP)를 설치하시구요, 외부인(anonymous)의 접속을 차단하신채로 운영하시면 될 거 같습니다.
<Semosi> 네 지금 보는 중입니다.
<Seony> Semosi: sudo apt-get install vsftpd 하시면 됩니다.
<Alsen> 좌표는 URL 맞아요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 디씨폐인들이 사용하는 용어라죠 ㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 하이요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Alsen> 퇴근후 귀가후 바로 접속 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Semosi: 그런 다음 anonymous의 접속을 차단하면 되는데, 아주 간단하니까 인터넷에서 검색하면 바로 나오구요, 못찾으면 말씀주세요.
<Alsen> yemharc 흡흡하하 마나탐 하시고 바로 저녁식사 하세요
<yemharc> 밥은 하루 한끼밖에 안먹어서요...
<Alsen> 아흑.. 안구에 습기가.. 눈물좀 닦고..
<Semosi> 지원하는 대표적인 기능으로는 가상IP 지원, 가상유저 지원, Standalon 과 inetd 지원, 강력한 사용자
<Semosi> 설정, 전송 대역폭 조절기능, 환경설정파일을 IP별로 독립적 운영 지원, IP별 제한기능등이 있습니다.
<Alsen> 돈이 없어서 그래요? 한끼만 드시게;;
<imsu> Alsen: 전 돈이 없어서 흡흡
<Semosi> 일단 맘에 드는 기능이 많네요 가상 ip 지원도 그렇고
<yemharc> 아뇨 원래 많이 안먹어요;;
<Alsen> 외쿡은 안껴드림;;
<Alsen> 저도 점심에 오렌지 하나 먹었어요 ㅋ
<Semosi> Seony: 님 일단 제가 찬찬히 설치하면서 노력해 보겠습니다.
<Alsen> cmy님 응답이 없으시네요.. 음.. 저 못기다리고 마나탐하러 다녀올게요 ㅋ
<Seony> Semosi: 가상유저를 만들어서 운영하시면 계정을 주지 않고도 운영이 가능하다는 장점이 있습니다.
<cmy1st> Alsen// 우분투 메인이고요 제한된 드라이버 96버젼으로 깔았고요 다른 것도 안되요 모니터 설정은 어떤건지;;
<Semosi> 그런데 ftp 는 보내는쪽 뿐만 아니라 받는 쪽도 설치되어야 하지 않나요?
<cmy1st> 헐~ 나가 셨네~
<imsu> 마나탐이 뭐에요?
<yemharc> 담배탐이라네요
<Semosi> 아님 그냥 제가 올린것을 받을수만 있을것 같은데..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 받는 쪽은 FTP 접속프로그램만 있으면 됩니다.
<imsu> 별 희안한 용어가;;; ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> semosi // ftp는 서버-클라이언트 시스템이라 클라이언트 쪽은 ftp전송 프로그램만 있으면 돼요
<Seony> Semosi: 파일질라 라고 들어보셨죠? 그런 프로그램만 있으면 됩니다.
<yemharc> 파일질라, ALFTP, wsFTP 등등
<yemharc> .....wuFTP던가요 (.....)
<shriekout> 그냥...
<shriekout> ms 윈도우 같은 경우... 내 컴퓨터에서...
<shriekout> ftp://주소 이렇게 적어주어도 되고
<shriekout> 우분투에서는 파일창 열고... 마찬가지로 ftp://주소 이렇게 넣어주면 접속됩니다.
<Semosi> 아 그렇군요..
<shriekout> 마치, 그냥.. 공유된 폴더나 디렉토리처럼 사용됩니다.
<shriekout> 가져오고 싶으면... 복사 누르고... 바탕화면 같은 곳에 붙여넣기 이런식으로
<yemharc> (사족을 붙이자면, 터미널에서 ftp 애용하시는 분들은 ncftp 추천해요)
<cmy1st> NVIDIA X driver 해상도 추가하는 방법 아시는 분~~
<shriekout> 진정 용기있는 자라면...
<yemharc> cmy1st // 아직 해결 안되셨군요
<Semosi> 그런데 제가 emule이용해서 다운로드 해 보니 버츄얼 박스에서 다운로드 속도가 영 아니던데 제대로 쓸모가 있을지 모르겠네요
<shriekout> 중요한 자료는 익명 접근이 가능한 ftp에 백업합니다
<yemharc> cmy1st // 어디까지 이야기가 진행됐나요?
<imsu> cmy1st: 그건 예전에 했던거긴 한데;;; 기억이 ㅠ.ㅠ;; 죄송합니다..
<shriekout> 누구나 다운 받아 갈 수 있으니... 시스템 날아가도... 누군가 대신 보관해준다는 쿨럭~
<imsu> cmy1st: 인터넷에 자료 많을텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> cmy1st: http://zodiac12k.egloos.com/1360404
<cmy1st> 해 봤는데 아직 효과가 없네요~~
<imsu> 이 자료는 어떠신지;;
<Semosi> 피진은 갈무리 기능이 없나? 이 내용들을 어디 담아줘야 하겠는데
<imsu> Semosi: 대화 저장이요?
<Semosi> 네
<imsu> 피진 대화저장기능있어요
<imsu> log 를 보세요
<imsu> irc 는 모르겠는데 타 메신저는 저장이 되었습니다.
<Seony> 음... 난 메신저고 irc고 모조리 다 저장하는데...
<Semosi> 아 있는것 같아요 ^^
<Seony> 나 없을 때 뒷담화 모조리 조사해야지 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 성실하신 분들.......
<jincreator> 어차피 여기서의 모든 로그는 다 서버에 저장되서 언제나 볼 수 있습니다.
<Alsen> 마나 풀로 채우고 왔음요
<imsu> Seony: 제가 열심히 뒷담화 했는데 ㅋㅋㅋ 아직 못 찾으셨습니까? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아직 숙청의 날이 안왔거든
<imsu> 불성실한 분 .... ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 발본색원 중이야 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cmy1st> insu:이걸로 새로 깔면 되나요??
<imsu> 일단 해보시고 안되는거 말씀해 주시면 되지 않을까 싶은데요
<jincreator> Semosi님, 근데 지금 apache, php, mysql까지 설치하신 거죠?
<Semosi> 네
<imsu> 전 8.04 할 때;; 뭔지는 모르겠는데 일단 시도만 해봤거든요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 그럼 설치형 웹하드는 어떤가요?
<Alsen> 말조심해야 겠군요 벌써 두분이나 로그저장 하신다니... ㄷㄷㄷ
<cmy1st> imsu:예 감사합니다.
<Semosi> 그건 뭔지 잘 모르겠어요
<Seony> Alsen: 원래 여기 로그는 따로 저장되고, 구글에서도 검색이 가능해요...
<Alsen> 헙!
<Alsen> 전 xchat사용해서.. 피진은 잘 안해요 ㅋ
<jincreator> http://extplorer.sourceforge.net/extplorer.png 같은 데 웹브라우저 안에서 뜹니다.
<Seony> Alsen: 구글 가셔서 구임수 해병대 이렇게 쳐보세요. 그리고 제일 처음 나오는거 클릭해보세요
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아... extplorer...
<Semosi> 아주 예쁜 화면이네요
<imsu> cmy1st: 예전에 제 컴퓨터 같은 경우 Nvdia 드라이버가 우분투하고 안맞아서 그래픽 카드 뽑아놓고 설치를 했었거든요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 구미가 확 당깁니다.
<Seony> php로 만들어진 건데 그럭저럭 쓸만해요.
<jincreator> AjaXPlorer도 있고요.
<Semosi> 그런데 이번에 배가 납치될뻔 하다가 살아 났잖아요
<Alsen> 포털 봇 막지 안은건가요>?
<Semosi> 대피하는 장소가 아주 찾기 힘들었다고 하더라구요
<Alsen> Bot이 돌아다니면 기분나쁘던데
<Semosi> 가장 쉬운 보안이 가장 불편한 접근 아닐가요? :-)
<yemharc> 포털까진 모르겠지만 구글봇은 움직이는걸 보고 있으면 구글의 ㅂㅌ성을 알 수 있죠
<Seony> Alsen: 봇이 오는 게 아니구요, 여기 로그를 저장하는 누군가가 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> Chanserv인가;;
<Semosi> 음 제가 아는 사람인것 같은데 아닌가요?
<Seony> 맞을 거에요.
<Semosi> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 음 이 기회에 욕을 한번 해볼까나..요즘 그사람 보기 참 힘드네요 ..도대체 언제 이 방에 들어온겁니까?
<Semosi> :-)
<Seony> 한 일주일 됐을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jincreator> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/26/%23ubuntu-ko.txt
<jincreator> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/26/%23ubuntu-ko.html
<jincreator> 이런 식으로 저장됩니다.
<Alsen> 헐.. 나도 있다니;;
<imsu> Seony: 근데 자꾸 저를 구글에서 검색가능하게 만드십니다.. 구임수 해병대 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 무서운 세상이죠? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu, 내 이름은 쳐도 irc부터 안나오더라고 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 그나마 나은건 일반 웹에서는 글씨가 깨져보이니까 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 자꾸 검색해서 구글 키워드 등극해야지 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 초딩의 공격을 막아주네요 ㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 제발 ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 저도... 검색해봤습니다 =3
<imsu> 저 네이버에 키워드 등극했어요 뭔지는 모르겠는데 첫 페이지 부터 떠요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 혹시 여기 계신분들 중에 위키리크스 비밀번호 아시는 분 있나요?
<Alsen> 16기가 정도 되는 파일 비밀번호
<Seony> 위키릭스는 잘...
<Alsen> 이 사람이 자기 불리해지면 비밀번호 푼다고 하구선 안푸네요
<Seony> 알아도 영어라... ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 괜히 다운했나...
<imsu> Seony: 네이버에 그래픽카드 확인법 이라고 쓰면 제 블로그 뜹니다 가운데 쯤에 ㅋㅋㅋ 아 웃겨 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 구글번역기가 있으니 대충 해석;;
<Seony> imsu, 오 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 문제는 허접하다는 거죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 나중에 온 이사람... 이건가요?
<yemharc> 음........나름 보안을 잘............한걸까요;;
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ 심심할 때 조금씩 쓰는건데 완전;; 검색까지 될지 .. ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<yemharc> 적어도 본명으로 치면 걸려 나오는건 없군요 ㄷㄷㄷ
<imsu> 그럴지는 몰랐습니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 설마 제 블로그가 검색될지는 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Alsen> 제 블로그도 요즘 야비군 훈련때문에 급 후상.
<Seony> 간첩신고 들어왔어요?
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 접속 검색어 1순위 예비군 이더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> montanaviyas.tistory.com
<Seony> 음.. 내 블로그는 다들 안들어오는데 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 유입경로 확인하시면 되지 않을까요?
<Alsen> 전 1순위는 개구리들..
<Seony> 볼게 있어야말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 조만간 간첩신고 들어갈지도 ㅋ
<Alsen> 간첩신고는 123이던가요? ㅋ
<Seony> imsu, www.dogdrip.net/xe/?mid=user_dog&search_keyword=irc&search_target=title_content&document_srl=1447484
<Alsen> 아까 그거네 ㅋ
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 잘보면 그 해커의 username이 Java ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> http://kin.naver.com/qna/detail.nhn?d1id=6&dirId=60602&docId=108438696&qb=6rCE7LKp7Iug6rOg&enc=utf8&section=kin&rank=1&search_sort=0&spq=0
<Alsen> 이건 뭘까요
<Seony> 엄마한테 당할까봐 <- 완전 뿜었음 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그 와중에서도 엄마 신고하면 포상금이 얼마냐고 물어보네요...
<Alsen> 좀 모자란듯.. 친부모를 신고하려 들다니..
<Alsen> 자기만의 파라다이스에서 살고 있는듯;;
<Alsen> 글쓴이가 4개월 뒤에 같은 내용을 적었네요
<Alsen> http://kin.naver.com/qna/detail.nhn?d1id=6&dirId=60602&docId=108438696&qb=6rCE7LKp7Iug6rOg&enc=utf8&section=kin&rank=1&search_sort=0&spq=0
<Alsen> 황해도 분들은 다 간첩이 되어버리는..
<Alsen> 강원도 분들도 이북말 쓰는 경우 많은데
<imsu> Seony: 127.0.0.1 보면서 빵 !!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/ldR2g
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 결국 날렸네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이거요?
<yemharc> 루프백의 역습
<Alsen> 네
<Alsen> 그런데 뭐하던 사람인데 하드가 저리 많이 파티션 되어졌을까요;;
<Seony> 가상하드에 외장하드 등등 하면 다들 저만큼 있잖아요.
<imsu> 야동 관리? ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> http://www.mt.co.kr/view/mtview.php?type=1&no=2010121016523093104&outlink=1
<Alsen> 여러분 저를 신고하실텐 알고 해주세요
<Seony> 근데 goo.gl 처럼 저런 특이한 도메인은 어떻게 만들 수 있을까요?
<Alsen> 두시간 전에 저녁먹었는데 또 배가 고파지는건.. 야식중독일까요.. ㅠㅠ
<Alsen> URL 줄이는 사이트 있어요
<yemharc> 일종의 포트포워딩이랑 같은 원리에요
<Seony> 줄이는거 말구요, 저런 도메인을 갖고싶어서요.
<jincreator> 국가 코드 중 뒷자리가 gl인 곳을 대상으로 하는 거죠.
<Seony> 뒷자리가 gl 인 곳이 있어요?
<jincreator> 이런 도메인 찾아주는 서비스도 있습니다.
<Seony> 오...
<Alsen> shorturl.com 이런 곳에서 URL 치고 버튼 눌르면 URL줄여져서 나와요
<Seony> Alsen: 줄이는 걸 원하는 게 아니라니깐요
<Alsen> 줄여봐요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 무료도메인 사이트들은 만들기 나름 아닌가요?
<jincreator> 그린란드가 gl이군요.
<Alsen> 헐
<jincreator> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/국가_코드_최상위_도메인
<Seony> 오.... 그린란드...
<Alsen> 얼음의 대지;;
<Seony> 제 이름이랑 아이디로 된 도메인은 사놨는데...
<Seony> 더 짧은 이름으로 사고싶어서요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 저도 도메인 갖고 싶은데 유지ㅣ비용이 안되다 보니;;
<jincreator> 안타깝게도 국가 도메인에 ny는 없네요.
<Seony> 유지비용이 얼마나 한다구요...
<jincreator> 그러면 seo.ny 할 수 있는데...
<Alsen> 전 지금 1만원도 못버는 백수예요;;;
<Seony> seony.com이라는 사이트가 있는데, 거긴 영원히 못가질 거 같구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> seowon.jung 이라는 도메인이 갖고싶은데 안될 거 같고.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> jung.com도 누가 갖고있고.... seowon@jung.com을 원했거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 닷컴 말고 .us 할까...
<Alsen> DavidSeoWon.com 이건 없을듯
<Alsen> 이런 식으로 닉네임 앞에 붙이세요
<Semosi> 참 페이스북 같은데는 pdf파일을 그대로 화면에 보이게 할 수 있는건가요?
<Semosi> 아님 그림파일로 변환해서 올려야 하나요?
<Alsen> semosi 일반 그림파일은 해봤어도 거기까진 안해봤어요
<Seony> Alsen: 이름+성.com은 이미 갖고이써서 그런 건 필요없어요
<Alsen> 쳇
<Semosi> 음 그렇군요
<cartes> 안녕하세요 저왔어요^^
<cartes> away에서 돌아왔습니다
<Alsen> cartes 야식 사주세요
<Semosi> 참 Seony님 아이패드도 가지고 계시는 건가요?
<cartes> 돈없어요 히히^^;;
<Seony> Semosi: 네.
<Semosi> 그럴것 같았습니다.가족들을 다 구비하셨네요
<cartes> 근데 C언어 같은 경우 대학에서 처음배우는사람을 위한 언어는 아니것 같아요
<Seony> 작년에 맥빠 완성형을 이뤘거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 아우.. 배가 고픈건지 뭔지.. 회충이 있나;;
<Alsen> kmug.com 유저인가요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 학부3학년때 배우는게 어떨지 하는 언어에요
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Semosi> 근간에 UML을 알게 되어서 해보니 참 재미있는 것더라구요
<Alsen> 그럼 상위언어까지 언제배워요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 어려워도 잘하는 사람은 하더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<Semosi> 잘 하면 다른 사람들 하고 생각 나누기도 좋을것 같구요
<Alsen> 컴구조랑 운영체제까지 하려면 배워야죠
<Alsen> UML이 모죠?
<Alsen> Ultimate Mans License.. = ㅁ=)
<Semosi> 그림으로 그리는 생각 정리 및 구조체 분석..
<Seony> 자바할 때 많이 쓰죠.
<Alsen> PSP 안에 들어가는게 UML 디스크 아닌가요?
<Seony> 그건 UMD
<Alsen> 쳇
<Alsen> Prezi 도 해보세요 재미나요
<Alsen> 키노트를 위협하는 PPT방법 Prezi
<Semosi> UML이란? UML이란 Unified Modeling Language의 약자입니다. 통합된 Modeling을 위한 언어라고 직역
<Alsen> 그림으로 그리는 생각 정리라면 보통 마인드맵 이라고 하는 마인드스토밍 아닌가요
<Alsen> 브레인스토밍 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 흠냐
<Semosi> 마인드맵은 생각을 정리하는 것이지만 mul은 좀더 구조적인 프로그래밍을 하기 위해서 처리 과정을
<Alsen> 다이어그램이네요
<Alsen> 플로우차트같은거
<Alsen> 맨첨에 본게 아마도, 조직도 에서 많이 본 듯
<yemharc> 이야기 주제가 마구 바뀌고 있군요
<Semosi> 약속된 기호를 이용해서 그려 봄으로써 효율적인 과정을 찾는 것이라고 생각합니다.
<Seony> Alsen: 블로그에서 설범 설치기 봤는데요. ㅎㅎ 저게 가능했으면 다들 저렇게 썼겠죠?
<Alsen> 잉?
<Seony> 몬타나비야스가 블로그 아니에요?
<Alsen> 맞아요
<Alsen> 근데 설치 못했는데요;;
<Alsen> For AMD 파일로 해도 안되더라구요
<Seony> 저도 성공했다고 말 안했는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 원래 맥은 맥 이외의 컴퓨터에서는 설치 자체가 안되게끔 되어있어서, 아무리 vmware로 해도 안되는 거에요.
<Alsen> 가상화지원되는 씨퓨인데;;
<yemharc> 온라인PDF-view는 http://www.viewdocsonline.com/
<Alsen> 아닌데.. 해킨토시 처럼
<Alsen> 10.6 버전 Vmware로 설치인증샷 많자나요
<Seony> 가상화가 지원되든 안되든 상관없이 EFI라고 하는 바이오스쪽 칩셋에서 하드웨어적으로 확인을 해서 설치가 안되는 거에요.
<Semosi> 제가 UML을 이야기 한것은 어느 분이 프리젠테이션을 자주 가는데 말보다는 아이패드를 이용한 저 도구를 이용해서 설명하니
<Seony> 해킨토시는, 저 확인과정을 생략한 버전이 따로 있으니 그걸 구해야죠.
<Semosi> 이해도가 높다고 해서 말씀드렸습니다.
<Alsen> 그럼 방법을 알려주세요
<Alsen> 드레끼님도 같은 파일로 설치하셨던데;;
<Seony> x86osx.com 가보세요.
<Alsen> 영어 시른데;;
<Seony> 한국 사이트에요
<jincreator> Alsen 그냥 인터넷에서 보면 모든 설정 다 해놓은 가상화 파일 있습니다.
<yemharc> 맥은 일전에 커널 관련 정보 공개하면서 x86계열에도 설치 되지 않나요
<Seony> 근데 영어 싫어서 어떻게 취업하실려고.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 물론 정품(?) 맥OS는 여전히 안됩니다만
<Seony> yemharc: 되요. 해킨토시라고 부르죠.
<Alsen> 좌표를 내려주세요;; 저도 맥 쓰고 싶어요! 급 관심 !!!!!!
<Seony> 근데 해킨토시 쓰는 사람들이 결국은 맥을 사더라구요...
<yemharc> seony // 그러니까 그 해킨토시가 커널스펙 공개하면서 나온걸로 알고 있거든요
<Seony> 그게, 에러가 나면 이게 대체 해킨이라 나는 에러인지 진짜 에러가 나서 나는 건지 분간이 안가서 많이들 답답하대요...
<yemharc> 엄밀히 따지면 애플에서 공식적으로 지원하는건 아닌걸로 아는데요
<jincreator> 근데 아직까지 vmware에서는 qe/ci가 잡히지 않으니 xcode 사용이 아니라면 이 방법은 포기하시는 게 좋습니다.
<Seony> yemharc: 네... 당연히 공식지원하는 거 아니에요.
<Alsen>  qe/ci 이게 뭐예요?
<Seony> Quartz Extreme / Core Image
<Alsen> 모름 ㅋ
<Seony> 맥의 바탕화면을 화려하게 만들어주는 기술 이름이에요.
<Alsen> 옷
<Alsen> 이거 안되요?
<Seony> vmware에선 당연히 안되죠.
<jincreator> Alsen 쉽게 말해서 iwork를 사용할 수 없습니다.
<Alsen> 컴피즈와 같은게 안된다니;;
<Seony> vmware로 안해도 될까말까한 거에요.
<Semosi> 프레쥐를 직접 사용하고 계시는건가요?
<Alsen> 맥북프로를 장만해야 하는건가;;
<jincreator> yemharc mac과 비슷한 cpu라면 별다른 처리가 되지 않은 커널로도 사용 가능합니다.
<Alsen> Semosi 아뇨 전 백수라서 ㅋㅋㅋ 전문적 사용은 안하고 관심만 갖고 있어요
<yemharc> jincreator x86계열에 맥과 비슷한 구조의 CPU가 있나요?
<Semosi> 백수라면 관심을 많이 두시면 좋을듯 합니다.
<Alsen> Seony 이거 로그인해야 될듯;;
<Alsen> Seony 토런트 파일은 없으세요?
<Semosi> 언제라도 오라는 곳에 가서 설명을 하실때 좋을것 같습니다.
<Seony> 없는데요... 필요가 없어서..
<Seony> 집에 맥이 3대거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> Semosi ㅋㅋㅋ 네 말씀 고맙습니다. ^ㅡ^;
<Semosi> 일단 프로필을 저런것으로 설명하면 왠지 멋져 보일것 같아요
<jincreator> yemharc 일단 전 노트북에 펜티엄 T3400이고 맥에는 들어가지 않은 cpu인데도 기본 커널이 돌아갑니다.
<Alsen> Seony 님은 부자였음.. 인증 하셨음
<Alsen> Semosi 면접장에는 PT기회가 없죠.. ;;
<Alsen> Semosi 장비도 준비가 안되고;;
<Semosi> 그냥 아이패드를 한게 들고 가세요
<Semosi> 한개.
<Alsen> Semosi 백수에게는 먼 미래의 일;; 80만원짜리를 어떻게 장만...
<Semosi> 그런가요?
<Seony> 그럼 대자보 제작을....
<Semosi> 입사하면 한달만 일해도 벌수 있을금액일텐요
<Alsen> Semosi 힘들죠.. 집에서 눈치는 안주지만 나이가 있다보니 서둘러 취업하길 바라시죠;;
<Alsen> 대자보...
<Alsen> 전 버는 족족 책사거나 의류구매 하거나, 최근에는 선글라스와 자전거를 샀다죠;;
<Alsen> 컴퓨터 책만 팔아도 50만원은 충분히 나올듯;;
<Semosi> 그럼 가능하네요
<Alsen> 책팔면 입사해서 뭘 보고 일하죠.... ㅠ,ㅠ 계속 봐야 하는 레퍼런스같은건데;;
<yemharc> jincreator 으음;; t3400과 mac계열 CPU 공통점을 찾으려면 CPU설계 레벨까지 파고 들어야겠군요. ...........패스
<Semosi> 그럼 그때 또 사면 되죠
<Alsen> 헉!
<yemharc> 하드웨어 설계같은건 엄친아급 스펙의 인간이나 하는겁니다 (.......)
<Semosi> 거름을 줘야 밭이 기름져 집니다.
<imsu> 헙헙
<Seony> 의류 선글라스...
<jincreator> 사실 저도 큰 기대는 안했습니다만 신기하게 되더군요. 근데 cpu만 잘 되더군요(...)
<Alsen> 하드웨어 설계에 PCB설계도 포함되나요?
<Alsen> 저 VHDL, PCB다룰줄 아는데
<Semosi> 뭐야 아는것은 많은데 직업이 없다? 너무 코가 높은것 아니죠?
<Alsen> 2천중반에서 3천라인이면 무조건 가야죠
<yemharc> jincreator cpu만........이군요 (;;;)
<Semosi> 눈이 높은건가요?
<Alsen> 일반적인 시선인데요.. 약간 하향적 지원이구요;
<Semosi> 음 초반에 그 정도 받는다면 꽤 좋은 자리 같은데요
<Alsen> 보통 3500 선에서 취업하더라구요
<Alsen> 개발자 이다 보니 그정도 받는가 봐요;;
<Semosi> 일단 시작은 낮게 해서 수직상승 곡선을 그려보시는 것도..ㅎㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 2차 포물선으로 가지 말고 그냥 쭉 직선으로 쓩
<Alsen> 저도 그러고 싶은데.. 시작이 반이라는 말도 있고, 회사를 옮겨도 직종은 변경하기 어려우니까 좀 신중해지는 경향도 있네요;;
<yemharc> alsen VHDL이랑 PCB랑은 좀 틀릴걸요. 아마 그쪽 비교하려면 VLSI나 RISC같은 개념쪽이지 싶은데요
<Alsen> 무엇보다 저는 아직 어학이 없어서;;
<Alsen> yemharc 맞아요
<Alsen> yemharc 저는 하드웨어 설계관련인가를 여쭈어 본거라죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 음;;; 어렵고도 어려운 얘기들;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> Alsen 설계 관련은 맞는데 구조적으로 비슷한지를 보려면 추상화 계층으로 넘어가기 이전으로 판단되네요
<Alsen> 쿼터스랑 벨릴로그 툴을 사용해서 VHDL 표현하고, PCB관련툴을 써서 PCB디자인 즉, 아트웍을 하는거죠
<Alsen> 배우긴 배웠는데 복습할 여건이 안되니 거의 까먹었어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> wasikevin // 어서오세요
<Alsen> 학부때 제법 했는데;; ㅋ
<Alsen> 암튼,
<Alsen> 어학이 충족되면 뭐라도 되겠죠 뭐 ㅋ
<Semosi> 지금 계시는 곳이 국내가 아닌가요?
<Alsen> 아뇨 한국에 살아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Semosi> 그럼 어학은 어디에 필요한건가요?
<Alsen> 지원할때 이력서 제출할때 필요해요
<Seony> 면접볼 때 필요하겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 기본사항이거든요
<Alsen> 요즘은 기본스펙에 포함
<Seony> 어학을 얼마나 해야되는데요?
<Alsen> 학점+어학+봉사활동+자격증+수상경력+등등등
<Alsen> 기본스펙이라 불리워요
<yemharc> Alsen // 대기업 생각하시나보네요
<Alsen> 일반적으로 서류 패스하려면 600~860 사이면 되요
<Seony> 토익?
<Alsen> 토익의 경우
<Seony> 토익 600점이면 완전 옹알이 수준인데...
<Alsen> 회화는 IM-Lv2이상 또는 Lv 5 이상
<Alsen> 오픽과 토스 구요
<Seony> IM은 뭐에요?
<Alsen> 오픽 레벨이요
<Alsen> OPIc
<Seony> 음... 처음 들어보는 시험들이군요
<Alsen> 회화시험
<Alsen> 말하기 테스트예요
<Seony> 어디서 주관하는 거에요?
<Alsen> 검색해볼게요
<Alsen> ACTFL 한국위원회
<Seony> 별의별 시험이 다 있꾸나...
<Seony> 시험천국이네
<Alsen> 이것들이 모여서 기본스펙이 되니까 점점 경쟁이 더 치열해지죠;;
<Alsen> 어차피 실제업무에서는 별로 사용하지도 않는데도 말이죠
<yemharc> 듣기만 해도 빡빡하네요
<Alsen> 저만 한국에 살고 있는건가요;;;;
<yemharc> 전 밑바닥부터 경력으로 올라간 케이스라 더 모르겠네요;;
<Seony> 음... 저 아는 동생은 아이리버 개발팀에서 일하는데, Adobe한테 물어본다고 맨날 영작 물어보던데요... 많이 쓸 거에요.
<yemharc> 영어 자체는 업무에 안 쓰이더라도 컴퓨터로 먹고 산다면 자연스레 많이 쓰지요
<Alsen> 글로벌한 기업중에서도 해외쪽 파트만 영어쓰지 그 외는 잘 안쓰더라구요
<Seony> 제 그 아는 동생은 해외쪽 파트가 아니라 그냥 개발자에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 다만 독해랑 작문은 그렇다 쳐도 회화까지 그렇게 쓸까 싶긴 하네요
<Seony> 그 아이리버에서 출시한 무슨 전자책인가 뭔가 개발하는 팀..
<yemharc> 독해랑 작문은 일단 신규 기술문서만 해도 다 영어니.......
<Alsen> 갑자기 화두가 저로 되어버렸네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 부끄러운데;;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 화두라기 보다는 도움을 주려고 하는것 아닌가요?
<Alsen> 친구들 다 대기업, 공사, 연구소 출신이라서 더 열심히 해야 해요. 수준맞추려면
<Alsen> 안그럼 동창회 못나가겠죠.. ㅎ1ㅎ1
<cartes> 그렇군요 사회적요인이 있군요
<Semosi> 그렇군요 그것도 중요하지요
<yemharc> 음.....역시 보통은 신경쓰는군요
<Semosi> 옛날에 누군가 그랬지요 '자신을 아는 사람이 가장 최고라고'
<Semosi> 결점을 알고 있다면 ..극복되겠죠 :-)
<Alsen> 넵! 감사합니다!!
<Semosi> 다시 돌아보면 그때 좀더 할것 같은때가 있습니다.
<Semosi> 그런데 돌아봐서도 그런때가 없다면 정말 최선인거죠
<Alsen> 대학생활.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 너무 놀아서;;
<Alsen> 학점관리보다는 다른 곳에 늘 관심이 있어서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 전공도 제가 원해서 간것도 아니고
<Alsen> 그렇다보니 지금 이자리 ㅋ
<Alsen> 말은 뻔지르르 해도 스펙이 형편없어요
<Alsen> 그래서 사실 소기업에서도 데려갈까 싶을정도의 수준이죠
<Alsen> 요즘은 인간성 보다는 사기꾼이어도 좋으니 스펙이 일단 준수해야 하고, (성실성 평가) 그리고 학벌도 봐요 (기준치 문화도 평가) 마지막으로 면접에서 물어보는 성향들이겠죠;;
<Alsen> (자신의 파벌에 적당한가)
<Seony>  /etc/hosts.deny에 의해서 거부되는 접속은 커널베이스인가요?
<Seony> 다시 말해서, 커널 베이스라고 할 수 있을까요?
<Alsen> 아뇨
<yemharc> 음? 그거면 커널 베이스라고 봐야죠
<Seony> 감사합니다. 레포트 쓰는 중이라서요.
<yemharc> 에.......관련이 있는게
<yemharc> 일단 TCP wrapper, inetd 데몬 두개정도네요
<Seony> 그렇군요. 물론 iptables 역시 커널베이스일테고...
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그..........언제더라
<Alsen> 커널베이스라고 말씀하시는게 기본 커널에 포함된 내용을 말씀하시는건가요?
<yemharc> 커널 2.2쯤인가부터 커널 빌트인으로 포함됬어요
<Alsen> 예를 들어 Kernel 2.6.x 이런식?
<yemharc> 커널 menuconfig시에 체크되는 기능들은 커널 베이스........라고 보는거죠
<Alsen> menu..에 체크되는 모든 것들이 커널 베이스라구요??
<Seony> 옛날에는 ipchain이었죠...
<Seony> Alsen: 당연하죠. 상식적으로 생각해봤을 때...
<yemharc> 리눅스 커널 경우에는 모듈때문에 구조가 상당히 유동적이에요
<Seony> 말 그대로 "커널 컴파일"인데 커널에 들어가는 것들을 컴파일 하는 작업이니 거기에 들어가는 건 커널베이스라고 할 수 있죠...
<yemharc> 게다가 버전업을 거듭하면서 커널이 관장하는 범위가 상당히 늘어났죠
<yemharc> OSI 7계층으로 따지면..........현재는 대략 4층(전송계층)까지는 영향력을 끼치고 있어요
<Seony> 모듈이 처음 등장했었을 때는, 사실 작동이 좀 엉성해서 모듈로 하면 안되는 것들도 모듈로 설정이 가능했고, 그러면 패닉이 일어났죠.. ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 말씀대로라면 커널컴파일때 잡아넣기 나름 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 이 경우 포인트는, 커널이 모든걸 담당한다는게 아니라 코어 기능을 커널이 제공한다는거죠
<yemharc> Alsen // 맞습니다. 다만, 그렇다고 해도 해당 기능들을 사용하려면 커널을 거쳐야 하게끔 이루어져 있어서 bzimage 만들때 포함하지 않았다면
<yemharc> 모듈로라도 탑재해야 하죠
<yemharc> 이걸 알기 쉽게 말하면
<Semosi> 오늘은 얻은것도 많고 즐거웠습니다. Seony님 그리고 모두들 담에 뵈요
<Alsen> 네 안녕히 가세요
<yemharc> 데스크탑 중심인 우분투의 커널은 대부분의 기능을 빌트인/모듈로 탑재하고 소프트웨어 레벨에서 기능통제를 실시하고
<Seony> Semosi: 또 뵙겠습니다
<yemharc> semosi // 들어가세요
<Semosi> 담에는 네트웍서버에 대해서 좀더 이야기 나눠요
<Alsen> yemharc 어려운 말들;;;
<Semosi> 그럼
<yemharc> 서버용 커널의 경우에는 (보통 바닐라 커널을 구축하겠지만) 3층인 네트워크 계층 정도까지만 영향을 끼치는 커널을 만들고 나머지는 모듈로 탑재하죠
<yemharc> 그리고 SecureOS같은 보안에 특화한 커널을 구축할 때에는 2층인 데이터링크까지만 관장하고 그 이상의 기능은 철저히 배제합니다. 그리고 네트워크 계층부터 필요한 기능들을 모듈로 탑재하고, 권한을 모두 root로 집중시키죠
<yemharc> 보통 insmod같은건 sudo명령어로 일반 유저도 사용할 수 있는것들이 있는데
<yemharc> SecureOS경우에는 그런 모든 접근경로를 틀어막는거죠
<yemharc> Alsen // 아뇨아뇨 사실 말이 장황한거지 전혀 어렵지 않아요
<yemharc> 요컨대, 소프트웨어를 개발하기 위해서 프로젝트 팀을 꾸렸는데
<yemharc> PM의 일의 범위를 어디까지 책정할 것인가............같은 문제에요
<yemharc> 팀이 작다면(하는 일의 범위가 작다:데스크탑) PM이 막말로 코딩도 좀 손대고 그래픽팀도 들여다 보고 해도 그다지 품질에는 문제가 없는데
<Alsen> 음.. 제가 드리고 싶은 말은요, 커널이란게 어차피 커널컴파일(압축이라고 편하게 하죠)) 하면서 그안에 필요한 파일을 구성하는것. <-이런것들이 베이스가 아닌가 생각하거든요. (필요에 따라 넣는것 넣고, 뺼것 빼고) 그렇다 보니 베이스라는 개념이 애매모호해지는게 아닌가 싶어요.. 저도 Image파일 만들어서 포팅 할때 커널 입맛에 맞게 또는 ROM
<Alsen> 사이즈에 맞게 필요없는거 잘라서 컴파일&포팅 했거든요
<yemharc> 규모가 크다면(서버) PM이 이것저것 보기보단 전체적으로 보고를 받고 관리를 철저히 하는게 더 좋은 결과가 나오는거죠
<yemharc> 아............ 그건 관점에 의한 오해인데
<yemharc> 커널이란건 일단 소프트웨어가 동작하는 것과는 좀 틀리게 봐야 하거든요
<Alsen> 계속 해주세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 좀 어거지로 비유하면 우리가 프로그램을 만들려고 하면 컴파일러가 필요겠죠.
<Alsen> 그쵸
<yemharc> 그런데 그 컴파일러를 구동하려면 컴퓨터가 필요해요
<Alsen> 맞아요
<yemharc> 여기서 컴퓨터가 커널이고 컴파일러가 소프트웨어가 됩니다
<Alsen> 네
<Alsen> 이해완료 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 줄이자면
<Alsen> 그런데 베이스라는 개념이;;
<yemharc> 컴파일러가 없어도 컴퓨터는 구동이 가능하다는거죠
<yemharc> 그건 하드웨어를 생각하세요
<yemharc> 랜카드 없어도 컴퓨터는 켜져요
<Alsen> 그렇죠
<Alsen> 아아아~!!!
<yemharc> WIFI USB모듈 없어도 되는거고
<Alsen> 알겠어요
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이해하셨죠?
<Alsen> 최소한의 필요목록
<yemharc> 네
<Alsen> 그게 베이스라고 말씀하시는거죠?
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<Alsen> 아..
<Alsen> ㅇㅋㄷㅋ ㅎ1ㅎ1
<yemharc> 예를들면, /etc/hosts.allow:deny를 적용하려면
<Alsen> 그럼 커널 512KB 줄여도 되지 않을까 싶어요;; ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 기본적으로 OS차원에서 TCP/IP에 관한 기능을 제공해야 하는거죠
<yemharc> 512보다 더 줄이는것도 가능해요
<yemharc> 모듈은 그러라고 있는거니까요
<Alsen> 오;
<yemharc> 다만 그래봐야 효율이 극악하니 안하죠
<Alsen> 기왕지사 추가질문,
<yemharc> 네
<Alsen> 커널에서 A를 돌리는게 효율성이 좋은가요? 모듈에서 A를 돌리는게 효율성이 좋은가요?
<Alsen> 기본 하드웨어적인 스펙이 동일할경우
<yemharc> 그건 기능마다 틀립니다만
<yemharc> 음.........OSI 7계층 모델에 대해 아시나요?
<Alsen> 네
<Alsen> 네트워크 배웠어요
<Alsen> 지금은 이론적인 7계층
<yemharc> 거기서 적어도 3단계까지는 빌트인으로 구동하는게 효율이 좋습니다
<yemharc> 그러니까..........리눅스로 따지면 single모드 부팅이 되겠군요
<yemharc> 네트워크 계층부터는 모듈로 돌려도 별반 차이는 못느껴요
<Alsen> 오호
<yemharc> 3단계까지를 크게 구분하면
<yemharc> 입/출력, 디바이스 드라이버 가 크게 들어가겠군요
<Alsen> 보통 드라이버 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 네. 드라이버도 우리가 쓰는 그런 드라이버가 아니라
<yemharc> 어떤 기기든 기반에 깔린 공통적인 최소한의 부분을 움직일 수 있는 드라이버가 되겠죠
<Alsen> 네
<yemharc> 이 상황에서 풀스펙을 끌어낼 수 있는 부분은 CPU의 SMP랑 램, 메인보드 정도군요
<Alsen> 아..
<yemharc> 다만 CPU 경우에는 또 커널에 기능이 있어야 쿨럭쿨럭
<Alsen> 더 깊숙히 들어가시면 몰라요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 운영체제 +컴구조 실력이 젬병이라
<yemharc> 커널 용량을 극단적으로 줄이면 SMP도 지원 못하거든요 (듀얼코어 풀로드 같은겁니다)
<Alsen> 배울게 참 많네요;;
<yemharc> 컴퓨터에 관해 공부하는 좋은 방법은
<yemharc> 자신이 배울것을 정하고, 해당 분야는 깊게 파고들고
<yemharc> 그에 따라 알아야 하는 부분들은 '돌아가는 원리'를 파악해 두는거죠
<Alsen> 네.. 알겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 고맙습니다
<Alsen> 벌써 9시네요;;
<yemharc> 예를 들어 서버관리가 목표라면 서버관리 기술을 집중적으로 파고들고, 그와 함께 따라오는 라우터/허브가 돌아가는 원리를 알아두면 좋다.....같은거죠
<yemharc> 퇴근만 하면 시간이 잘 가는군요 ㅠㅠ
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 저는 이제 좀 씻고, 도서관에서 빌려온 '유쾌한 물리학' 이란 책을 보려해요;
<yemharc> 물리학 ㄷㄷ;;
<Alsen> 공식없고 글만 있는 책이예요
<yemharc> 그거 다행이군요;;
<Alsen> 공식 조금 있네요 지금보니 ㅋ
<Seony> 빨간책 같은 거군요
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 리차드 파인만의 빨간책...
<Alsen> 컴퓨터의 빨간책이라면 ㄷㄷㄷ
<Alsen> 그런거 아니예요
<Seony> 아뇨 리차드 파인만의 빨간책
<yemharc> seony님은 레포트 주제설정을 뭘로 하셨기에 커널이야기가 나온건가요
<Seony> 물리학을 보시겠다는 분이 빨간책을 모르시다니...
<Seony> yemharc: secure.log 파일 분석이요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> WPF 이런 책 말씀하시는거 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 아하;
<Seony> Alsen: http://angelhalowiki.com/r1/wiki.php/%ED%8C%8C%EC%9D%B8%EB%A7%8C
<Alsen> 그 빨간책은 몰르구요
<Alsen> http://book.interpark.com/blog/pigeon90/1877864
<Alsen> 이런 책이예요
<Alsen> 가볍게 볼 수 있는 청소년 도서 ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 그리고 위키리크스 책이 두권인데요 하나는 기자가 쓴 글이고, 다른 하ㄴ나는 다니엘 돔샤르트-베르크 지음이예요
<Alsen> 기자가 쓴건 샀고, 후자는 오늘 빌렸죠
<Alsen> 그리고 IT관련은 스마트워크 라는 책이 있겠네요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 뭐 이런종류의 책들이예요..
<Alsen> 경제서적으로는 '그들이 말하지 않는 23가지' 뭐 이런것이고;;
<Alsen> 그냥 아무생각없이 무협소설 보듯이 넘기며 보고 있어요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 야식 정했어요! 야식은 대하를 삶아서 먹겠어요!! ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... 레포트 거의 다 써가는데... 10장 나오겠네요.
<yemharc> 많군요
<Seony> 네. 쓰다보니 내용 채울려고 이것저것 다 집어넣어서...
<yemharc> log 분석과 필터링 응용 다 포함하는건가요?
<Seony> Times New Roman 12pt에 줄간격 2 정도로 놓고 쓰고있거든요...
<Seony> 아뇨 그 정도로 복잡한 문서는 아니구요,
<Seony> 목적이, 컴퓨터를 잘 모르는 사람을 대상으로 하게끔 한 문서에요.
<yemharc> .......이미 보안로그를 주제로 택한 시점에서 어긋났다는 느낌입니다
<Seony> 그러니까 다시 말하자면, 컴퓨터는 좀 아는데 유닉스는 초보 정도요..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 괜찮아요. 교수가 좀 허당이라...
<Seony> 유닉스를 가르치겠다는 교수부터도 유닉스를 잘 모르거든요
<yemharc> 사실 보안로그 별거 있나요. "보안로그는 입출국 심사대야" 하면 끝인것을......... (먼산)
<yemharc> 심사대라고 하면 틀리겠군요. 심사기록이라고 하면 되려나..........
<Seony> 그냥 해당 로그파일에는 어떤 내용이 기록되고, 그게 무슨뜻인가...
<yemharc> 가끔 생각하는거지만, 가르치는 사람들은 하나같이 어렵게 가르치려고 하는거같아요
<Seony> 그리고 어떻게 막을 수 있을까 정도만 설명하는 거에요.
<Seony> 아... 그러게요... 그 교수가 그렇거든요.
<Seony> 조냉 쉬운걸 조냉 어렵게 가르치는데...
<yemharc> 뭐가 어쨌든 원리를 알아야 이해하고 써먹을텐데
<Seony> 유닉스에 유자도 모르는 애들 데려다놓고 아파치 컴파일하겠다고 하니...
<Seony> 대체 아파치는 뭐고 gcc는 뭔지도 모르는 애들한테...
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<Seony> 더군다가 그 가르치겠다는 교수가, path 설정할 줄도 몰라서 컴파일한 파일이 어딨는지 찾지도 못하고...
<yemharc> 그런데 요즘 세상엔 아파치 컴파일보다 파폭 컴파일이 더 어렵더군요 (웃음)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 파폭 컴파일 무쟈게 오래 걸릴껄요.
<Seony> 예전에 젠투 쓸 때 해봤거든요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 4.0 나오고서 "불여우 길들이기 뭐 이리 힘들어!!" 하고 한탄을 했죠
<yemharc> path하니 옛날에 만난 허풍이 멋들어진 분 생각이 나는군요
<yemharc> 컴파일 옵션에서 '원하는 위치에 소스컴파일로 설치 못하는가'하는걸 온갖 잡다한 전문용어 써가면서 물어보길래
<yemharc> prefix하고 path 설정해서 돌려라 했더니 pass라고 입력하곤 안된다고 저보고 사기꾼이라고 하더군요 (..........)
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사기꾼이라고 얘기한 걸 보니 좀 몰상식한...
<yemharc> "내가 이 일을 1년이 넘게 했는데 솰라솰라!! 너같은놈한테 물어본 내가 xx삐-다!"
<yemharc> .......그리고 몇일 뒤부터 절 피했습니다 (.....한숨)
<yemharc> 1년을 했건 10년을 했건 모를수도 있는걸텐데
<imsu_fox> 퇴근합니당;; 비온다 ;; ㅠ.ㅠ; 뛰어야지 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> imsu 부활하셨군요. 들어가세요
<imsu_fox> 으흐흐;; 수업 중이어서 큭
<imsu_fox> 그럼 이만 ^^ 즐거운 하루 보내시길 ^^
<Seony> denyhost를 꺼놨더니 왠놈이 수천번 ssh 접속시도했네요...
<yemharc> 잉?
<yemharc> 접속 시도한 상대방 정보는 있나요?
<Seony> IP만요.
<Seony> hosts.deny에 넣어놨어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 진짜 포트번호 바꿀까... 귀찮은데..
<yemharc> 그야 보통 IP죠;; IP가 뭐였어요?
<Seony> 왠 엘살바도르 라는 국가에서... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 에......엘살바도르;;
<Seony> 한 5시간쯤엔가 포기하고 더이상 안하고있는데, denyhosts를 꺼놔서 저리 됐네요
<yemharc> nahanstar // 어서오세요
<nahanstar> 네 반갑습니다.^^
<cartes> 안녕하세요 나한스타님
<yemharc> cartes // 부활하셨네요
<yemharc> HwanSK 어서오세요
<HwanSK> 안녕하세요
<HwanSK> 아 여기가 한글닉이 안되는곳이었나 ~_~ㅋ
<cartes> 외국서버라서 그런거같네요
<cartes> 에러인 닉넹임이라고 나오네요
<yemharc> 보통 IRC 데몬은 2바이트 문제 닉네임 지원 안할거에요
<HwanSK> 흐흐
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 이건 뭐죠 -> http://newkoman.mireene.com/tt/3792
<ndsin> 성지순례네요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 애고 어제부터 저녁강의가 있어서 10시가 되어야 집에 옵니다. 무지 피곤하네요 ㅠㅠ 먼저 들어갑니다.~~
<drake_kr> 쉬세용
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 뭘요?
<Alsen> 드레끼님 하이염
<cartes> 알센님도 하이염
<Alsen> cartes님도 하이염
<Alsen> 새아침이 밝았네요
<drake_kr> 야식은 다들 뭐 드심?
<Alsen> 전 대하구이
<Alsen> 지금은 아바이동무랑 쐬주한잔 찌개에 했다지염
<Alsen> 옛날이야기 안주삼아
<Alsen> 아 라면도 먹었구나..
<Alsen> 저녁을 가장 먹음직스럽게 먹는듯
<drake_kr> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20110426135201 <- 자폭을 하는군요
<Alsen> 쌍욕좀 하겠습니다. 어처구니가 업네요.
<Alsen> 소위 어른이라고 말하는 사람들이
<Alsen> 규제만을 하면 껍데기뿐인 행정을 모르는 것일까요
<drake_kr> Alsen // 퀴즈퀴즈도 게임이니까 청소년한테 해로운 것이겠군요
<Alsen> 청소년이 왜 게임을 하는가는 생각조차도 안하고 게임이 나쁘니 규제해야 한다
<Alsen> 이렇게 나오면 당연히 청소년은 부모님, 조부모님 주민번호 당장에 들고나오겠죠
<drake_kr> 심심한데 퀴즈게임 하나 만들어서 런칭해야겠어요
<drake_kr> 그리고 떡하니 붙이는거죠
<Alsen> 겉멋만 들어버린 국회.. 언제 철들지 모르겠네요.
<drake_kr> 문제 한 10개 풀면 피로도 <-
<Alsen> 세금이 아깝다는 어른들의 말이 절실히 느껴지는 부분이네요
<drake_kr> 12시부터 6시까지 이용불가 <-
<Alsen> 먹물 먹었다는 사람들이 그러니.. 에효..
<drake_kr> 놀이터엔 애들이 없습니다..
<Alsen> 결과에는 무엇이든 원인과 증거가 있다는 기본적인 논리를 무시하다니
<Alsen> 나이들면 노망난다더니 딱 그짝입니다
<drake_kr> Alsen // 19세 미만인가요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 왜 이 안에
<drake_kr> 어른들이 이지랄하는지 몰라요
<Alsen> 아! 그러네요;;
<drake_kr> 애들은 오히려
<Alsen> 세금이 아까워서 겠죠
<drake_kr> '걍 민번도용하면 되지머'
<Alsen> 그래 일반적 생각
<Alsen> !옵
<Alsen> !op
<Alsen> 안주네 ㅋ
<drake_kr> alsen님도 20대 후반이지만 이건 정말 잘못되었다고 생각하시잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 잘못되었다기보다 쓸데없는일에 열폭한다 생각하죠
<drake_kr> 음 전 잘못되었다고 생각하는데
<drake_kr> 왜 게임업체가 여성부한테 매출 1%를 줍니까
<Alsen> 여성부는 여성 50%도 반대하는 부류란 사실
<Alsen> 왜냐, 막장 연설을 펼치니까 같은 여성 50%도 싫어하게 되는
<Alsen> 막장 플레이
<drake_kr> 음악도 규제할 기세
<Alsen> 21세기 귀족 나오겠군요
<Alsen> 귀족이 허가 하지 않는것은 하지 말아라
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 독일 프랑크프루트
<Alsen> 음..
<drake_kr> 오픈 퀴즈게임을
<drake_kr> 만들어놓고
<drake_kr> 12시 이후엔 하시면 안됩니다 <-
<drake_kr> 하려고요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 텍스트로만 게임만들어도 호응 해줄듯
<drake_kr> 후원은
<drake_kr> 각 교과서 출판사들한테서..
<drake_kr> 셧다운제 1% 뜯어가는거 교과서 출판사들한테서도 뜯어가라고요
<drake_kr> 애들 너무 불쌍함..
<drake_kr> http://coldice.egloos.com/2745847 <- 이 패러디도 흥하네요 정말 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu1> drake_kr: 야근? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 고생이십니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아저씨도 야근하잖아
<imsu> 어 그러고 보니 그렇네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 이것도 웃기네 http://loveme1029.egloos.com/4963997
<imsu> 뭔데요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 완전 웃기네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 좆됐다 !!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이건희 회장 표정이 풋 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 덕분에 웃었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://loveme1029.egloos.com/4963997 아 이 블로그 너무 좋다
<imsu> 재미난거 많습니까? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 야구팀인데
<drake_kr> "우리가 안되는게 지금 딱 두개가 있어"
<drake_kr> "그게 바로 공격과 수비야"
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/4983 이건 봤음?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 재밌따 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/4992
<imsu> 뭘 이렇게 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 여성부도 참 할짓 없나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 예전에 조리퐁 가지고 뭐라고 하더니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그건
<drake_kr> ywca
<imsu> 아 그렇습니까? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그래도 여성부는
<drake_kr> 좋게 봐줄래야 봐줄수가 없어
<imsu> 우리나라 게임 산업 이러다가 망하는건 아닌지 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그전에 드립한번 칠라구
<drake_kr> 퀴즈게임 만들어서 배포할거임
<imsu> 무슨 퀴즈로 하시게요?
<drake_kr> 퀴즈 내용은 수능
<drake_kr> 모의고사
<imsu> 예전에 퀴즈퀴즈 같은? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오호~ ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 게임이 다 그런거라면
<drake_kr> 일단 피로도시스템
<drake_kr> 한 20문제 풀면
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 저랑 손잡으시죠 푸하하하하
<imsu> 대박이다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 피로도시스템으로 오늘 더이상 못함
<drake_kr> 그래놓고 배너 하나 띄울거임
<drake_kr> (학교나 학원에서는 왜 이런 시스템을 도입하지 않는지 물어보시기 바랍니다)
<imsu> 큭큭
<drake_kr> 아바타도 판매할거
<imsu> 어 ~ 그럼 저 망하는거 아니에요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 설마
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 좋은 방향으로 간다면 본인이 망해도 상관없지 않아?
<drake_kr> 진짜 요즘 애들 못 놀아서 한인데..
<drake_kr> 우리 애들때처럼 방목되어서 자라야 하는데
<drake_kr> 허구헌날 학교 학원 집 학교 학원 집
<drake_kr> 친구들이랑 pc방 가서 서든(...)
<drake_kr> 초딩들 하는겜 보면 다 서든이지.. 19금..
<drake_kr> 정작 애들은 RPG 게임도 안 하는데..
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 애들이 정작 좋아라 하는 게임은 다 19 금 아닙니까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제 학원애들도 다 서든하고 그런데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 다 민번 도용해서 하는거잖아
<imsu> 전 같이 하고 그러는데 풋풋
<drake_kr> 애들 겜하는게 그렇게 병신짓임? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 생각해보니 애들이 이걸 어떻게 하는지는 생각안해봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 옆에서 열심히 헤드샷만 날려줬지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 음;; 한마디 해줬죠~ 넌 공부해야겠다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> "쌤은 헤드샷 왤케 잘쏴요?" "수학 잘하니까 계산해서 쏘는거야"
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 그런 거짓말을 누가 믿어요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 초딩도 아니고 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 돈들이면 다됨!!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이렇게 얘기해줘야지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 캐쉬템 끼워봐 이렇게 됨 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 성적오르면 문화상품권하나 줄게 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이렇게 해야지 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 어쨌든
<drake_kr> 아저씨는 고딩들 가르침?
<imsu> 넹
<imsu> 중3 도 일단 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 으음..
<drake_kr> 진짜 이 프로젝트는 고딩애들하고 같이 하고싶음
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 주선해드려요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 내가보기엔 겜 해본 애들이 오히려 창의력부문에서는 더 좋게 나올거 같은데
<drake_kr> 해주면 좋지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 큭큭 필요하신거 있으면 말씀해 주세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제가 노력은 해보지요 큭큭
<drake_kr> 애들 가르쳐서 수능 모의고사 게임 만들거임
<drake_kr> 내용 자체가 일단 수능 기출문제가 들어가고
<imsu> 헤헤;; 아직 그정도의 애들은;; ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> 걍 데이터만 집어넣으면 되고..
<imsu> 프로그램 배워보고 싶은 공고 생 애는 한명 있는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 저한테 방학때 C 언어 가르쳐달래요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 애들 방학이 8월쯤 시작하나
<imsu> 네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 7월 말쯤 시작하지용
<imsu> 대딩은 7월 초 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그때 내가 시간되면 같이 함 볼까나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 저의 애들을 키워주십숑 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 예전에 가르친 애중에 대진대 컴공 들어간 애가 있긴 한데 ~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 여잡니다 ㅎㅎ 주선? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 저 공대녀 좋아함
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 큭큭
<drake_kr> 기독교만 아니면 됨
<imsu> 시간되면 우분투 오프라인 꼬셔서 데려오려고요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오오오오오오오오
<imsu> 타자수 갑자기 rpm 오만정도는 되시는듯? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 생각만 하고 있습니다 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<drake_kr> 근데 참 웃긴게
<drake_kr> 저 리눅스하고 인연이
<drake_kr> 제가 대학때 사귀던 여자친구
<drake_kr> 패션디자인학과생이었는데
<drake_kr> 데비안을 썼어요....
<imsu> 헉헉
<imsu> 디자인 쪽에서 그걸 쓸 이유가 있나요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그 여성분도 대단하시다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 2000년도에 데비안이라면..
<drake_kr> 정말 대단한거죠
<imsu> 뭔가.. 대단한게 나올듯한 분위기 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 설치하는것도 쉽지 않았을 텐데;;
<imsu> 예전 남친이 설치해줬나? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헤헤~
<drake_kr> 걍 호기심에 설치해보는거였는데
<imsu> 헙헙
<drake_kr> x는 내가 잡아주긴 함..
<drake_kr> 제대로 설치하는데 일주일은 걸린듯..
<imsu> 킁킁
<imsu> 보통의 여성은 호기심에 설치해보기도 쉽지가 않을 듯 한데;; ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 긍게
<imsu> 지금쯤 어디서 리눅스의 거장이 되지는 않았을 까요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 주부 됏음
<imsu> 헙 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 해킹하셨습니까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 설마 예전 여자친구의 결혼식에 가지는 않으셨을 테고;; ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 결혼식 했다는 소리가 싸이에 있더라고
<drake_kr> http://loveme1029.egloos.com/4926233 에라
<imsu> 에라?
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 이 블로그 너무
<drake_kr> 멋있다
<drake_kr> "걔네들이 그렇게까지 썩지는 않았을거라 말할 수 없는게 슬프다" <-
<imsu> 개구리 블로그요?
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 여성부 얘기하는 건가요?
<drake_kr> 얘도
<drake_kr> 빠까인듯..
<imsu> 빠까 ??
<drake_kr> 빠만 보면 까는
<imsu> ㅎㅎ 빠까닷컴이라는게 있던데 그것도 그런??? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이건 그냥 광고 블로그인가? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> http://bbakka.tistory.com/
<drake_kr> 광고블로그네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 무심코 검색해봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> http://newkoman.mireene.com/tt/3792 <- 이거 싸울일은 아니지?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오랜만에 보는 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 덧글에 공돌이들...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 공돌이들 열폭인데요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이래서 공돌이들 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 처리되지 않은 예외 : 와이프 말을 제대로 알아듣지 못한 상태에서 장을 보러 갔습니다
<imsu> 댓글이 뭐이리 길어요? ㅋㅋ 그냥 대충 넘어가려 했더니 엄청 기네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 미친컴공 2011/03/24 16:42
<imsu> C언어 존나 잘하는 선배 하나가
<imsu> 울학교 앞에서 치킨 팔고 있다.
<imsu> 조심해라 한방에 훅간다.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 최근 댓글이군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 예전에 누가 그러시던데
<drake_kr> 해결책 : 환불하고 다시 사오면 됨..
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 회사에서 코딩하다가 모르는거 있으면 정 모르면 회사 건물 앞 치킨집 사장님한테
<imsu> 물어 보래요... 그 분이 설계다 하셨다고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 공단
<imsu> 그런 유머아닌 유머를 들었죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 친절하게 가르쳐 주신다며.. 치킨집의 사활이 걸린거기 때문에 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아직도 춥네
<imsu> 킁킁
<imsu> 4월인데 전기장판 사용합니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 가스비 연체 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://loveme1029.egloos.com/4911731
<imsu> 어 뭐지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 답은?
<imsu> 25 g
<imsu> 틀렸나요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 검색했군?
<imsu> 엥?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이래뵈도 물리 만점이라구유 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 틀렸나 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 양자역학도?
<imsu> 진공상태면 좀 생각해 봐야겠지만 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 천재
<imsu> 양자역학은 그냥 뭐 잤죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 진공상태면 새가 날 수 없으니 문제가 이루어질 수 없음
<imsu> 큭큭 아니죠 정말 잘한다면 진공상태에서는 새가 움직일 수 없으므로 가운데에만 잘 갖다놓으면 됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 죽은 새도 난다는 진공상태 으흐흐
<imsu> 하기사 진공 상태도 같겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 가운데에 갖다놓기 위해서 어디 연결을 하지 않은다면 중력에 의해 내려감
<imsu> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 나 저런 문제 좋아함
<drake_kr> 점심 먹어야지
<imsu> drake_kr: 어 방법은 있어요 중력과 평행한 힘으로 새를 밀면.. 아 안되는구나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 중력은 가속도가 있었군요 제길 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 블로그를 다 뒤지시나 보군요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 재밌네
<imsu> 아 그러고 보니 파인만 강의 책 사놓고 읽지는 않아서 큭큭 소장품되었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 에이 어디 썼겠지
<drake_kr> 마우스패드라던가 (...)
<imsu> 커피 흘려서 닝기미 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 영문판괜히 사가지고 읽지도 않고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한글판은 그래도 읽었는데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 읽기 쉬워질수록 안 읽는듯
<drake_kr> 자기가 쉽게 읽을 수 있는것만 읽고..
<imsu> 영문판이 읽기 쉽다는 그런 망발을;;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한글판이 그래서 커피를 잔뜩 마셔버려
<imsu> 렸지요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 영문판은 깨깟합니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그럼 읽어야되는데 한글판 읽다만게 아깝다 이거지? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 큭큭
<drake_kr> http://intelpc.shopping.naver.com/catoon/view.do?seqNo=3832&code=PCM004&pageNo=1&searchDiv=&searchWord=
<imsu> 한글판은 그래도 다 읽었어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 영문판은 영어단어 공부하다가 짱나서리;;;; 쩝;;
<imsu> 소생성공 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이런건 도대체 어디서 그렇게 찾으시는거에요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 재밌는거 보다보니가
<drake_kr> 출처 찾다보면..... ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 진짜 민방위교육...
<imsu> 사촌동생도 이런거 막 찾아서 보던데 ㅋㅋㅋ 그냥 전 신기할 따름입니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> "교육시간 꽉 채울거얌?" 이러면 조용해짐..
<imsu> 하하하
<imsu> 저 모범예비군으로 뽑혔습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 쪽팔리게 차렷 경례 시키더라구요
<imsu> 그래서 필승 해줬죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그걸로 열심히 끝나고 안주거리 했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 어디갔지
<drake_kr> 해병대시리즈 어디 있었는데
<drake_kr> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=212694&no=13&weekday=fri
<drake_kr> 찾았당
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 처음봣어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 하극상하면 카페글쓰기제한됨?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 글쎄요.. 전 저번에 전화왔어요
<imsu> 그 때 초옷부울 할 때 카페에다가 우리도 나가자 !
<imsu> 이랬는데
<imsu> 쩝; 암튼 그랬습니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 그랬다구요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에고 벌써 5시구나 이만 자야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕히 주무세요 ^^
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<blueruin> 애국가 나온다 ㅡㅡ;
<Yugi> 깨어있으신분 계신가요?
<Work^Seony> 일어난 사람은 있는데.. ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-27
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cartes> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 이 시간에 생존자(!!)가 발견되다니 드문 일이군요 :)
<cartes> 방갑습니다.. 방금 아침먹었어용
<yemharc> 아침식사..........좋죠..........몇년째 거르고 있습니다만 ㅠㅠ
<cartes> 가족하고 같이 안살면
<cartes> 아침식사 챙기기힘들져
<yemharc> 확실히 그런거 같아요
<cartes> 저 솑모
<cartes> 손좀씻고
<yemharc> 고등학교때 기숙사 생활 시작하면서부터 아침을 안먹고 살았던거 같네요. 다녀오세요 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<cartes> 왔습니다
<yemharc> ?!
<cartes> 넵넵
<cartes> 뭐하시나여?
<yemharc> 일 시작하려구요
<cartes> 무슨일하세요?
<yemharc> 현재는 게임QC군요
<cartes> 프로그래밍인가봐요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 약간 엇나가 있어요
<yemharc> QC = Quility Control
<cartes> 아.. 버그없나 검사하는건가보군여
<yemharc> 그건 QA요
<cartes> QC면 잘몰르겠습니다 ^^;;
<yemharc> 제 경우는..... 그렇네요
<yemharc> 지금 하는걸 보면.......
<yemharc> 일단 모바일게임회사라 피처폰->스마트폰 포팅시에 전체적으로 인터페이스 수정시키고 소스코드 무결성 검사하고....
<yemharc> 서버쪽 소켓 수정하고.....
<cartes> 아하..
<cartes> 알겠습니다
<yemharc> 뭐어 말 그래도 품질 관리(control)인거죠
<cartes> 그대로**
<Seony^MBP> 아 왜 킥했죠? ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 아무짓도 안했는데요.
<Seony^MBP> 대답하세요. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> seony 안녕하세요
<Seony^MBP> yemharc: Hi
<cartes> 휴우 VS 6.0 SP6 까는중입니다;
<Seony^MBP> 전 여전히 페이퍼 작성 중...
<cartes> 전에 보니까 써니님은 표현력은 있으신데, 문법을 까먹어 가는중이신거 같아서
<cartes> 고급 영문책 보시며,
<cartes> 고급 영문법책보시며 문법정리한번 시간나면 해보시는건 어떤가요
<cartes> 언어는 모방인것 같더라구요
<Seony^MBP> 문법을 까먹었다기보단, 문법을 잘 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 영어를 하나도 모르는 상태에서 유학을 와서...
<cartes> 저도 자신있게 마구마구 발화시켰는데, 엉망인 문장들을 많이 만들어내다보니
<cartes> 문법을 다시배웠어요
<Seony^MBP> 혹시 cartes님이 보시기에 이 문장 말 되나요? If we are aware of what exactly softwares we have does, we will be no longer need security softwares.
<Seony^MBP> 만약 우리가, 우리가 가진 소프트웨어가 정확히 뭘 하는 건지 알고있다면, 우리는 보안소프트웨어가 더 이상 필요없을 것이다.
<cartes> 거의 맞는데 아리까리하게 flaw가 있는것 같네요
<Seony^MBP> 아... 이거 뭐라고 써야할지 모르겠네. 마치 프로그래밍 언어 하는듯한 느낌...
<cartes> 조금더 명확했으면 하는느낌이.. 저도 한번 영작해볼게요
<cartes> If we are perfectly aware of what our software does,
<Seony^MBP> 오오... 더 낫다
<cartes> we would no longer need security software.
<cartes> software는 uncountable(불가산?)인것 같습니다
<cartes> 찾아볼게요
<Seony^MBP> 음... 불가산 맞는 거 같아요
<cartes> 네 그래서 단수복수를 못붙여용^^;;
<cartes> 많이 해서 문장요소들을 습관으로 만들어야하는것 같아요
<Seony^MBP> 그렇군요... 음... 하긴 생각해보면 손에 잡히는 게 아니니 불가산이 맞는 거 같네요.
<cartes> Python언어 익힐때 문장요소설명해놓은 언어입문책 보듯이
<Seony^MBP> 근데 실은, 저는 한국식 문법책이 더 어려워요...
<Seony^MBP> 주격보어니, 목적어니 그런 말이 당최 무슨 말인지 이해가 안가서요..
<cartes> English언어도 Grammar in Use 괜찮아요
<Seony^MBP> 그냥 주욱 읽어서 무슨 말인지 아는 거지, 그걸 뜯어서 조립을 하고 분석을 하는 건 아무리 봐도 이해가 안가서요..
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎ 제가 그래머 인 유즈 볼 정도는 아니구요..
<Seony^MBP> 10장짜리 Research paper 쓸 정도인데 설마 그 정도겠어요?
<cartes> 아하 그래머 인 유즈 볼정도보단 훨씬 낫다는거죠? 죄송합니다
<cartes> ^^;;
<Seony^MBP> 근데 4년 전에 미국 처음 왔을 때는 진짜 grammar in use 볼 정도도 안됐어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 문법책을 들여다 보고 있으면 게슈탈트 붕괴가 찾아오죠 (.....)
<Seony^MBP> 아... 문법책 보다보면 프로그래밍 언어 보는 거 같아서.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 함축적 단어 = 자바 클래스
<cartes> 저도 문법정리할려구요
<cartes> 좋아요 문법정리
<cartes> 너무 자기 문장구조가 번잡스럽다 싶을땐 Advanced use of Grammer
<Seony^MBP> 음... 일단 저는 캠퍼스를 이동해야되서, 한 30분 후에 다시 올께요.
<cartes> 이런거 고급영문법책 봐보세요.. 세밀한 구조까지 섬세하게 컨트롤할수있을꺼에요
<Seony^MBP> 지루한 수업이라 채팅으로 마음을 달래줘야되거든요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ/
<cartes> 써니님 영어실력을 무시(?)해서 그런게 아니고, 저도 샀어요 그런책
<Seony^MBP> cartes, 알아요. 걱정마세요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 그래머 인 유즈 중고급문법
<Seony^MBP> 그리고 진짜로 저 영어 못해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 암튼, 30분 이따 다시 뵈요
<cartes> 네
<cartes> 프리노드 한국펄채널이 어딘지 아시나요?
<yemharc> 글쎼요;;
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> perl-kr
<yemharc> 바로 걸려 올라오네요
<yemharc> wasikevin // 어서오세요
<yemharc> nahan // 어서오세요
<cartes> 모두들 어서오세요 :)
<yemharc> cartes // 펄 채널 들어가셨나요?
<cartes> yemharc, 프로그래밍 언어 어떤언어들 하세요?
<cartes> 네 들어갔습니다 ^^
<yemharc> 전 좀 비주류파로군요
<yemharc> lisp을 주로 쓰고 clojure는 공부중입니다
<yemharc> C나 자바같은건 일단 소스 해독과 코더 수준으로는 씁니다만 굳이 평가하면 수준이 낮군요
<cartes> 아.. 그러시군요
<cartes> 저는 C언어 기본 지난달에 뗏고, C++ class 배워야합니다
<yemharc> 리눅스의 장점 아닌 장점이 무슨 언어를 쓰던 일단 가져다 붙일 수 있다는거다 보니까요
<cartes> 그외엔 Js, PHP 문법정도 알고
<yemharc> 사실 시스템 관리만 해도 쉘+펄 콤보가 제일 잘 먹히는데
<yemharc> 파이썬으로 부벼도 통하고 좀 막장스러운 방법이지만 C로도 가능하죠
<cartes> Ruby, Python은 시도만 해봤숨다
<yemharc> 전 루비는 아예 보지도 않았는데요 뭐 (...)
<cartes> 아.. C로는 너무 코드가 많아 지지않을까요?
<yemharc> 파이썬은..... 스크립트로 배포가 많이 되다 보니까 보기는 많이 봤죠
<cartes> 파이썬이나 펄보다..
<yemharc> 네, 그래서 C로는 막장스러운 방법이 되는거죠 (...먼산)
<cartes> 파이썬 아직 다 못뗏어요
<yemharc> 사실 프로그래밍 언어에 마스터하고 못하고가 뭐 있겠어요 결국 쓰기 나름인거죠
<yemharc> 단지 사용하려는 용도에 따라 더 편하고 불편하고는 있긴 하죠
<cartes> 그래도 기본까지는 떼자 이런 생각이에요 저는..
<cartes> 안그러면 함부로 언어한다고 말하지말구..
<yemharc> 전 그래서 언제나 '전 괄호밖에 몰라요'라고 하고 다니긴 합니다만 ㅠㅠ
<cartes> lisp이 괄호많이 쓰는 언어군요
<yemharc> 처음 보는 사람이 보면 공포스러울만큼 많긴 해요
<yemharc> 으음.......
<cartes> 흠흠
<yemharc> 예상은 했지만 결국 분쟁의 불씨가 되 버렸네.....
<cartes> 어디서요?
<yemharc> 포럼이요
<cartes> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr
<yemharc> griweor이란 분이 예전부터 너무 공격적이어서 '웃으면서 지내보자' 했는데
<yemharc> 바로 송곳같은 반응이 돌아오더군요
<yemharc> 그래서 처음 한마디 이후로 그냥 입을 닫았는데 이미 전화의 불씨는 활활..........
<yemharc> 근데 솔직히 싸우고 싶지 않은 타입이네요
<yemharc> 막말로 키배 자체는 '하고 싶으면 해라'라는 입장이긴 한데... 박수 소리라도 나야 의미가 있지 헛손질 하고 싶진 않아요
<cartes> 으으 링크좀
<cartes> 메뉴가 너무 많아서;
<yemharc> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=16829
<yemharc> 이번뿐 아니라 꽤 예전부터 계속 눈에 띄었던 분인데, 계속 거슬려서 결국 한마디 한게 싸움으로 번져버린거죠
<cartes> 아아..
<yemharc> 뭐 따질것도 없이 제 책임이네요
<cartes> 어렵네요 커뮤니케이션이라는건
<yemharc> 고객센터 직원은 존경받아도 되요 (.........)
<cartes> 지적하기보다 자신의 입장을 표현하고, 그러랍니다;; 책에서 읽었음
<cartes> 실례지만 저는 이러이러했을때, 이렇게 느꼇어요.. ^^;;
<cartes> 이런 어투가 좋은어투래요
<yemharc> 그렇다기보다 애초에 그런식으로 빙빙 돌려서 말을 했어요 ㅠㅠ
<cartes> 그래도 못알아든는사람이었나부져?
<yemharc> 좋은 말이 있죠 [무엇을 생각하건 그 이상을 보여주마!!] (응?)
<cartes> (응?) ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> 크릉..!!
<Seony^MBP> 분도님 바쁘실텐데 글은 한 번씩 올리시는군요
<yemharc> 어제 2탄이 올라왔죠. (부)적절한 오타는 없어서 아쉬웠습니다만
<Seony^MBP> 아무래도 한 잔 하시고 올리신 듯한 포스가 느껴지는군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<cartes> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ?
<cartes> 한잔 하시고 올리신듯한 포스 라고 해서 웃었어요^^
<yemharc> 아 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 분도님이 진지한 글(?!)을 올리실 때엔 가끔 그러시는거 같아요
<Alsen> 캐리비안의 해적 한달 후 개봉 두둥!!!
<Seony^MBP> 올랜도 블룸이 안나와서...
<cartes> 조니 뎁 나오면 좋죠뭐
<cartes> 키이라 나이틀리랑
<Alsen> 나이틀리 안나옴
<cartes> 헐!
<Seony^MBP> 이번작은 온리 죠니뎁만을 위한 영화라...
<cartes> 그렇군요
<cartes> 써니님 수업중이세요?
<Seony^MBP> 네.
<Seony^MBP> 좀 지루한... ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 무슨 수업인데요
<Seony^MBP> Database
<cartes> 역사?
<Seony^MBP> Liberal arts는 이미 끝난지 오래에요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 아... 저 relational algebra 한거 기억나네요
<cartes> 교양문과과목 말씀하시는거져? ^^
<Seony^MBP> 네... 교양은 이미 끝난지 1년 넘었어요.
<cartes> 석사과정이라고 하셨죠?
<Seony^MBP> 아뇨. undergraduate ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 우왕.. Univ of Hawaii, Manoa?
<Seony^MBP> 한국에서 하던 일이랑 달라서요...
<Seony^MBP> UH말고 HPU라고... Hawaii Pacific University
<cartes> 저도 거기 갈려고했는데 성적이 않되서 못갔어요
<cartes> UH
<Seony^MBP> 오... 그렇군요...
<cartes> 하와이가 생활비가 비싼대신 학비가 좀 저렴한것같더라구요
<Seony^MBP> CC부터 왔으면 쉽게 갔을텐데...
<Seony^MBP> 네. 근데 지금은 그렇지도 않아요.
<Seony^MBP> UH가 제정신이 아니라서 학비가 많이 비싸요
<Seony^MBP> 옛날에는 한국사람은 GPA 3.0만 넘어도 tuition 50% discount 해줬는데 지금은 짤 없고...
<Alsen> 이브온라인 재미있겠네요 + ㅁ+
<Seony^MBP> 재밌습니다.
<Seony^MBP> 최고에요...
<Alsen> 하고 계세요??
<Seony^MBP> 네. 요즘은 시간이 없어서 스킬만 찍고있지만요...
<Alsen> 오오오
<cartes> 한국에서 해도 외국서버로 들어갈수있나요?
<Alsen> X3 하는데,, 최근 4월초에 컴 포맷을 하는바람에 우주게임이 없다죠
<Alsen> 서버 하나예요
<Seony^MBP> 이브는 전세계 단일 서버에요.
<Alsen> 이브온라인은 서버 한개라서 전세계 모두와 만날수 있어요
<Seony^MBP> 이브는 SF세계관이 너무 리얼해서...
<Seony^MBP> Alsen: 그거 아세요? 이브 온라인 만든데서 퀘이크나 카스 같은 1인칭 총싸움겜 만드는거...
<Alsen> 아주 위대한 동영상보고 무료로 할 수 있는 방법 모색중이예요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 오~~~~~~~
<Seony^MBP> 근데 놀라운 점은, 그게 이브 온라인이랑 연계가 될 예정이라는 거에요.
<Seony^MBP> 이브 동영상 보면, 우주 항해하다 행성 하나씩 지나가거든요...
<Alsen> 버디등록까지 하면 20여일 플레이 하고, 그 안에 돈모아서 플레이 기간 늘린다가 제 전략인데요
<Seony^MBP> 그런 행성에서 딴 사람들 총싸움 하고있을 거라는 거죠... 그럼 이브 유저들은 함포사격지원해주고...
<Seony^MBP> 완전 온라인 게임의 신개념이라고 할 수 있죠..
<Alsen> 최대한 무료에 가깝게..
<Alsen> 유료인데 열심히 플레이하면 무료권 살수 있어요
<Seony^MBP> 이브 온라인 유저 중에서, 러시아 석유 재벌이 있다던데 현질로 매수하려는 그런 겜... ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> Seony님이 하셨구나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 나중에 10밀만 땡겨주세요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 하게 되면 말씀드릴게요 지금은 컴이 허접해서 안돌아갈듯
<Seony^MBP> 이브는 컴 사양 낮아도 돌아가요
<Seony^MBP> 원래 사양이 낮은 겜이라...
<Alsen> 우주게임은 무조건 풀 사양이 되어야 해요 렉없이
<Seony^MBP> 해보시면 아는데... 그닥 사양이 필요없다는 걸...
<Alsen> 다굴 플레이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 전 조금 나중에 하려구요
<Alsen> 취업은 해야 되니까요 ㅎ
<whatev3r> 우분투 출시는 오늘 저녁쯤 될까요?
<Alsen> 아 오늘 출시일로 알고 있는데 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 새로 받을 준비해놔야 겠군요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 이브온라인 이야기 중이셨군요
<yemharc> Alsen // 이브온라인은 보기엔 화려한데 막상 배경은 BMP(...)라 그렇게 높은 사양을 요구하지 않아요
<Alsen> 싫어요
<Alsen> 요구할겁니다요~
<yemharc> 그리고 FPS경우에는 저번달인가에 올라왔던 이브온라인 광고에서 말했죠 : 기다려! 조만간 함선에서 걸어다니게 해줄게!!
<Alsen> 이브온라인 독일겜인가;;
<yemharc> alsen 아뇨아뇨 저사양에서도 돌아간다가 아니라 풀옵으로 돌려도 그닥 고사양이 필요치 않다........라는거죠
<Alsen> 깐깐하게 만들어줘서 참으로 고맙다능; ㅋ
<Alsen> 거기에 무료플레이 능력을 과감히 넣어줘서 ㅋ
<Alsen> 싱글코어만 받아들인다면 모르겠지만, (이때는 클럭위주) 그게 아니라면 좋은게 좋은거죠. 다수의 유저에 대한 연산처리도 병행해야하니까요
<bundo> yemharc 이번엔 언어휴희 넣었잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 언어유희
<yemharc> 앗 분도님 안녕하세요
<bundo> "우분투 우리"  .. .돼지우리 .. 오리우리 등 우리
<yemharc> .........슬픈 소식입니다만 그 언어유희가 저번 (부)적절한 오타의 여파에 휩쓸렸습니다
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 소주 한병이 모자라서 ..그래유 흑흑
<yemharc> ...그 오타의 위력이 좀 너무 강했어요
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> (과연 오타대마왕 강분도님)
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 근데 포럼에 웬 글타래 여파가 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이제 조금만 있으면 11.04 stable이 릴리즈군요
<yemharc> 아......그거 다 제 잘못입니다 으헝 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> han9k 님
<yemharc> han9k // 어서오세요
<han9k> 안녕하세요?
<bundo> 사무실이면 전화좀 줘요 ..
<han9k> 상암에 분도님 안오세요? ^^;
<yemharc> 이브온라인 이야기하던 분들께 // http://kais.tistory.com/entry/CCP-DUST514
<bundo> 아 그거 이브 ~~
<han9k> 받으세요
<yemharc> 이브는 리눅스에서도 깔끔하게 돌아가는 얼마 없는 윈도우 기반 게임이지요
<bundo> 행성간 전투던가 그렀죠?
<yemharc> 은하간 전투 수준이죠 (...)
<bundo> 헉 규모가 더 크구낭
<Alsen> 밥밥밥
<bundo> yemharc 님 사과를 했으면 책임을 져야죠
<yemharc> 넵?!
<bundo> 그때문에 들어 온것입니다.
<yemharc> 네
<bundo> 토요일 오후 1시 30분까지
<bundo> 계정 잠금니다.
<yemharc> 네
<bundo> 그리고 글타래도 잡금니다
<bundo> 음창마속입니다.
<yemharc> 넵
<bundo> 4자 성어 아시죠 헤헤
<han9k> 분도님 토요일에 모임 오시죠?
<yemharc> 물의를 일으켜 죄송합니다
<yemharc> 아, 지금 바로 잠기나요?
<bundo> 포럼 말입니다.
<yemharc> 네 포럼이요. 괜찮다면 5분만 유예를... 답글 하나 달고 있는게 거의 마무리 되어 가고 있거든요
<bundo> 히히 넵
<yemharc> 다 적고 말씀드릴게요
<han9k> for Rum? (대낮부터 술얘기 - _-);;
<bundo> 그글타래 인가요 ?
<yemharc> 물론 아니지요.
<bundo> 다른 글타래죠 ?
<yemharc> 네
<bundo> 넵
<han9k> bundo > 토요일 모임 참석하시나요? (yes/no)
<yemharc> 네 다 되었습니다
<bundo> ^^
<yemharc> (덧 // 우분투 콘솔모드로 사용할수 없나요? <-이 글타래 였습니다)
<bundo> 넵
<han9k> 네 오시는 것으로 알고 전하겠습니다
<yemharc> bundo 다시한번... 물의를 일으켜 죄송합니다.
<han9k> 저는 점심 먹으러갑니다.
<yemharc> (.....아..............사자성어................분도님 또 오타를 시전하셨군요)
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> bundo: 오랫만에 오셨네요.
<Seony^MBP> bundo: 요즘 여기 채널에 대화가 아주 많습니다. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 네  서니님 ^^;
<bundo> yemharc  http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=16829&p=83249#p83249
<bundo> 토요일 안오면 나중 생각날때 풀어야쥐 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네 확인했습니다 :)
<yemharc> ?!
<yemharc> 잠깐!! 저 토요일날 가는거 확정인가요?!
<bundo> 사실 griweor 대신 한 조치 입니다.
<yemharc> 네, 저도 그게 좋다고 생각합니다
<bundo> 안오셔도 푸는거 당연입니다.
<yemharc> 뭐가 어쨌든 제가 먼저 시작한 말로 인해 커진거니까요
<bundo> 우리 소세미나 참석 자유에요
<Alsen> yemharc 왜 싸우고 그러셧나요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 토요일날 참석합니다
<yemharc> alsen 그냥 넘어가도 문제없는거였는데.........그냥 순간 욱 해버렸습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Alsen> 에구구...(토닥토닥)
<bundo> 72시간 잠금 쩝
<yemharc> bundo 계정 잠기면 로그인도 안되는건가요?
<bundo> 요즘 124시간이 좋은데 영화도 있고
<Alsen> 127
<bundo> yemharc 글만 볼수 있을꺼에요
<yemharc> 아하 네. (로그인하면 새 글/갱신글 보기가 쉬워서요)
<bundo> 암튼 음창마속합니다 쩝
<yemharc> 읍참마속.......이 맞는거 아닌가요
<bundo> 허걱 ~~
<bundo> 참이 맞군요 마져 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> .........오타가 아니었습니까!?
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 아 요즘 머리이상해유 쩝
<yemharc> ......넘어가죠 (...)
<yemharc> bundo 127.0.0.1 크래커 이야기 보셨었나요?
<Alsen> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop 여기서 파일기다리고 있으면 되나요?
<bundo> 암튼 요즘 단어 잘 기억이 안나유 .. 직접 오프서 보시면 더이해 하실듯
<bundo> yemharc 네 그건 알죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> alsen // 릴리즈 되려면 5시쯤은 되야 할텐데요?
<bundo> 10.0 부터인가
<yemharc> 그것도 좀 빠르게 잡은거고
<bundo> 동시에 나오더라고요
<bundo> 그래서 자장소 백도어로 뻬낸적도 잇어요 발표 5시간 전에 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> ..
<bundo> 자장소= 저장소
<yemharc> .........
<yemharc> ... 남의 행사(?!)를 그렇게 파토내시면 안되요
<bundo> ㅎ
<bundo> 어 7.10 떄인가는 우리나라는 저녁 9시쯤 가능하기도 했어요
<bundo> 영국 기준 오전 11시에 공개 했던가
<yemharc> 흠...
<yemharc> 제 기억에 남는 배포판은 6.04LTS군요... 무려 3주일 걸려서 CD를 받았었죠.......
<Alsen> 에잉.. 그냥 편하게 토런트 생겼을때 받아야 겠네요.. 내일쯤에;;
<bundo> 6.06
<yemharc> (...문제는 그 전에 이미 ISO로 설치 끝.)
<yemharc> .06이었던가요?
<kbundo> 네 6.06 LTS
<kbundo> 녹북 뻣었어유 흑흑
<yemharc> 040404의 향연이 이어져 오다 보니 혼동했나보네요;;
<kbundo> ^^;
<kbundo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=11838
<yemharc> 그게 6 이후로 7, 8, 9, 10, 11이 내리 04였다 보니........
<kbundo> 그림으로 보는 배포판 역사 ^^;
<yemharc> 오호
<kbundo> 배포판 발음은 서니님의 조언과 수정에 의해 완성 ^^
<cartes> 오오 좋은글이네요
<yemharc> 데스크탑 리눅스 시점에서 보면 사실 배포판의 역사라기보단 그놈 버전업의 역사 (먼산)
<kbundo> 그쵸 근데 이제 11.04부터 무언가 그리 말하기힘들어 졌고
<cartes> (가까운산)
<kbundo> 그놈 한국유저들하고 멀어지는 느낌이 흑흑
<yemharc> 11.04까진 아직 그놈 탑재 아닌가요?
<yemharc> wayland는 아직 개발중이고요
<kbundo> 저 그놈 3 출시 파티에 안갔잖아유... OTL...
<yemharc> 아 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 릴리즈 된줄도 모르고 있다가 몇일전에 알았어요
<kbundo> 그놈 있긴한데 3.0은아니고 요 2.32 던가..
<kbundo> 암튼 unity3d 기본 WM 이죠
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 근데 unity는 호불호가 많이 갈려서 좀 애매해요
<kbundo> 6.06 LTS 서버 지원이 올해 6월 끝나는 군요
<kbundo> 오 5년 달려 왔다니 흐
<cartes> 전 9.10에서 아직 업글안하고있어요 귀찮아서;;
<cartes> 폰트세팅같은게 흐트러지더라구요
<kbundo> 요즘최고 선택은 10.04 LTS 같습니다. ^^;
<cartes> 아.. 고맙습니다 참고할게요
<yemharc> 전 LTS나올때만 업글했는데 이번 11.04는 한번 써보고 싶어요
<kbundo> 삼성 팀은 아직 8.10 써요
<kbundo> 거기에 하도 맞추어  놓아서...
<kbundo> 삼성은 미고 , 안드로이드 등 개발에 8.10 사용중
<cartes> 그렇군요
<yemharc> 어.......미고가 삼성제 스마트폰OS던가요?
<cartes> 처음들어보네요
<kbundo> 미고는 오픈소스진영이죠
<yemharc> 음.....삼성에서 개발중인게 있었는데.......
<bundo> 아 그건 바다
<yemharc> 조만간 탑재해서 출시함!! 이라고 말만 무성했던..........네 그거네요
<yemharc> <-일단 모바일게임회사 직원인지라..........
<kbundo> 미고는 노키아가 배신때렸죠 ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EB%AF%B8%EA%B3%A0_(%EC%9A%B4%EC%98%81_%EC%B2%B4%EC%A0%9C)
<Alsen> 바다 3.0
<Alsen> 전 마나탐
<kbundo> 미고를 삼성은 계속 붙들고 있더라고요
<yemharc> 아, MeeGo였군요. 이거 반쯤 폐기상태고 모블린만 움직이고 있지 않던가요?
<kbundo> 아마도 가져올 부분이 많타고 보는 모양입니다.
<yemharc> 개발 진척도만 따지면 그럭저럭 나가있던 물건이긴 하니까요
<kbundo> 참 저 갤럭시 S 2 예약했습니더 헤ㅔ
<kbundo> sk 로 이동 하는거로 ...
<yemharc> (삼성은 바다 만들기 전에 옴니아 유저들 구원좀 해주지........)
<kbundo> 가끔 재부팅해야한다고 하는 갤럭시 ... 쩝 ~
<kbundo> 그쵸 옴니아 참 안됬심
<yemharc> 갤S 경우에는 딱히 문제 없던데요 <-매일 이용중(회사폰 ㄲㄲ)
<yemharc> 사실 옴니아는 정말 안된게
<yemharc> 기기 스펙이 안좋은것도 아니고 윈모바일이 그렇게 쓰레기인것도 아닌데
<yemharc> 그저 최적화가 개적화가 되는 바람에 저런 상황이 되 버렸죠
<cartes> 그렇군요
<yemharc> 실제로 같은 윈모바일 사용중인 HTC쪽 롬을 그대로 떠다가 옴니아에 얹으면 순정 옴니아 대비 약 1.5배정도 향상됩니다 (.......)
<bundo> 오 ~
<cartes> 소프트웨어가 안빠르다는거네요?
<cartes> ..
<yemharc> 여기서 정말 애처로운게, HTC쪽 하드웨어에 맞춰진 녀석이라 옴니아에 얹으면 '기본 드라이버'로만 운용하는 상태가 되는데도 빨라져요 (..........)
<yemharc> cartes // 네. 그래서 최적화가 아니라 개적화 (..........)
<cartes> 덜덜덜
<yemharc> 사실 OS 기반기술 거의 없는 나라에서 그것도 기업 단독으로 저정도까지 해낸건 대단한게 맞긴 한데.........
<bundo> yemharc 참 오프서 저 본적 있나요 ?
<bundo> 이번 토요일 이 처음 참가 하시는 건지요 ?
<yemharc> 전에도 말씀하셨었는데, 일단은 없네요
<bundo> 네... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 우분투 관련 모임으로는 처음이에요
<bundo> 제가 자주보는이들아니면 얼굴 매치를 잘 못해유 쩝
<yemharc> 01~03년 사이에도 뭔가 세미나 활동을 하셨었다면 뵈었을지도 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 그 당시에 한창 고등학교 시절이라 여기저기 다녔었거든요
<cartes> 전 분도님 많이 뵈었어요..히히
<bundo> 그땐 월드컵 때문에 바뻣어유
<bundo> cartes ^^;
<bundo> cartes 실물이 낮죠 ?
<cartes> 네.. 머리기르니까 멋있으시던데요
<cartes> 중후(?)하시고
<bundo> 헉 오타 에 따른 낮다인데
<yemharc> 아........푸훗..........안돼............상상해 버렸다
<bundo> 키가 작다는거에요 = 낮다
<bundo> 오타 유희  (낮다 ) ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 머리를 길러 마치 사자(의 갈기털)와 같은 위엄을 풍기는 분도님이 술을 거나하게 한잔 하시고 (부)적절한 오타를....... (데굴데굴)
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes> 저보다 나이 많은 아버님을 어떻게.. 낮다(?)고해요
<cartes> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> ^_^
<bundo> 그런 낳다
<bundo> 그럼 낳다 어때요 ?
<cartes> 낫다
<Seony^MBP> 낳다는 에로용어인데.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 낳다.......가 어쩌다 에로용어가 된건가요?!
<Seony^MBP> 에로틱하게 생각하면 에로용어가 되는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 낳다라는 말이 그래도 들으면 애를 낳다는 생각부터 하게 되잖아요...
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 여러분 안녕하세요??
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cartes> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 특히 han9k irc 에서는 첨 뵙습니다.
<Seony^MBP> jasonjang: 안녕하세요
<cartes> han9k?
<jasonjang> MBPer Seony^MBP  ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 안녕하세요? 점심 먹고 왔습니다
<yemharc> 어서오세요
<han9k> bundo > 키보드 받아왔어요.
<bundo> ^^;
<jasonjang> 반갑습니다 han9k irc에서는 첨 뵙죠?
<han9k> 근데 왜 펑션키가 없대요..
<bundo> 다음에서 왔죠 ? han9k ?
<han9k> 네네.. 뵙긴했는데 인사는 처음인것 같네요
<bundo> 그친구 다음 다님
<cartes> 아.. 필코 마제스터치에서 기계식키보드로 새로나왓는데 좋아보이더군요
<han9k> 포럼 유저가 보냈던데요?
<jasonjang> Seony^MBP; 요즘 launchpad 에서 노고가 많습니다.
<han9k> 아하
<cartes> 가격은 무려 16만원
<Seony^MBP> jasonjang: 노고는요... 그 정도는 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> HH같은건가요? 비싸네요;;
<jasonjang> 제 키보드는 가격이 무려 1.6만원에 2개.
<cartes> 해피해킹같은걸껄요
<cartes> 기계식키보드니까
<Seony^MBP> 집에 가야겠습니다. 아 에어콘 너무 쎄게 틀어서 춥네요.
<jasonjang> 즐 퇴근 Seony^MBP
<yemharc> 수업 끝나셨나보네요
<Seony^MBP> 네. 집에가서 또 숙제해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 에어콘.. 부러워요
<yemharc> 나름 저가형 키보드중에 쓸만한건 역시 nKEY-1인거같아요
<Seony^MBP> han9k: 집에는 에어콘이 없어서 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> Seony^MBP님 실례지만 나이를 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<han9k> 오늘 더워서 반팔입고 나왔는데.. 주위 사람들 다 잠바 입고 쳐다보네요 -_-
<han9k> 저런..;
<Seony^MBP> 아마 cartes 님이랑 띠동갑쯤 될 거 같은데요.
<cartes> 저가 1987년생이에요
<han9k> 곶감 무서워할띠 신가.. ㅎㅎ;
<Seony^MBP> 음... 띠동갑은 아니구나... ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 저는 78년생요.
<cartes> 아.. 감사합니다..
<Seony^MBP> 궁민학교 세대 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 저는 2학년때인가 초등학교로 바뀌더군요
<cartes> 국민학교2학년때
<han9k> 와..
<Seony^MBP> 초등학교 때, 받아쓰기에서 읍니다 때문에 틀린거 생각하면 아~ 옛날이여...
<han9k> 하하하
<cartes> 교포들은 받아쓰기를 안해서 그런지 잘틀려요 ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 저는 '소숫점'->'소수점'으로 바뀌면서 헷갈렸어요 =ㅇ=
<cartes> 재미교포들
<Seony^MBP> 교포야 어쩔 수 없죠...
<bundo> 서니 젊네 ~~
<han9k> 하하
<Seony^MBP> bundo: 네. ㅎㅎ 아직은요...
<bundo> 우분투 리더 평균나이 안됨
<Seony^MBP> 리더 평균나이 안되도 좋으니까 더 젊었으면 좋겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 난 한 37정ㄷ호 알았어유
<bundo> 자꾸 까먹어서리 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 그거보단 째끔 더 젊어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 이번 8월 말에 한국 잠깐 들어가는데, 뱅기표가 넘 비싸네요...
<han9k> 천넘어요?
<bundo> 어느정도에요 여름 이 비싸죠 ?
<Seony^MBP> 8월 초에 가면 $1,500 이구요... 8월 말에 가면 $1,000
<han9k> 전에는 엘에이에서 가면 칠백했는데.. 컥
<Seony^MBP> 와이프까지 같이 가야되니까 따블로 나와요...
<han9k> 최신 노트북 한대값이네요 ^^;
<cartes> 아 맞다 와이프 있으시다 그래서 석사이신줄
<Seony^MBP> 아무래도 성수기니까 비싸죠...
<han9k> 네..
<Seony^MBP> peak season만 지나면 가격이 확 떨어지는데.... 아 어쩔 수 없죠 뭐...
<Seony^MBP> student visa extend 해야되서 어쩔 수 없거든요.
<Seony^MBP> 무조건 가야되요
<cartes> 휴우.. 하와이 아름다울것 같아요 가보고싶은곳..
<Seony^MBP> 아름은 다워요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 하와이 하면 왠지 화산밖에 떠오르는게 없.........
<Seony^MBP> http://jswlinux.tistory.com/ 제 블로그에 하와이 사진 몇 장 올려놨어요.
<yemharc> 작열하는 태양과 넘치는 마그마~~~~~~~~ (틀려!)
<Seony^MBP> 거긴 다른 섬이라서요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 커피로 유명한 코나가 있는 섬인데, 호놀룰루에서는 좀 먼 섬이에요...
<yemharc> 그야 사람 사는데서 펑펑 터지면 못살죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 손이 시려워서 일단 빨리 집에 가야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 집에서 뵈요.
<yemharc> "하와이 명물 [마그마 길!] 마그마가 흐르는 걸 보시면 다 지나갈 때 까지 차 운행은 금지입니다 :)"라고 웃으면서 말 할 수도 없을테니.....
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<Seony^MBP> 얼른 차 끌고 쌩 가야지.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 넵 이따 뵈요
<Alsen> The Resident , The Eagle 재미있군요
<bundo> 아 레지던트 여자 스토킹 비스무리 ^^;
<yemharc> @_@....지금 제 책상에는 스마트폰 10대가 빙글빙글 @@@@@
<bundo> 예전에 버그라이프를 컴 관련 영화로 다운 받은 기억이 나유
<bundo> 벅스 라이프인데 쩝
<yemharc> 슬픈 현실이군요
<yemharc> 분도님이 무언가 말을 하시면 '저것은 오타인가 아닌가'부터 판별해야 하다니..........ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 내 엑셀은  컴에 있다니깐 친구가 벌써  차 팔꺼냐고 하던 95년 기억이 ~~
<yemharc> ................;;
<bundo> 스타벅스에서 컴하자고 후배가 그러길래 ... OS 로 착각을...
<bundo> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<yemharc> 저런.......
<bundo>  etc) 설정파일 모임 .. 이라고 답을...
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 스스로 선택하면 업무 성과 높다는 글이 있네요.
<han9k> http://news.naver.com/main/hotissue/read.nhn?mid=hot&sid1=103&cid=3118&iid=328114&oid=296&aid=0000009636&ptype=011
<han9k> 운영체제, 오피스, 웹 브라우저, 개발툴, 개발언어.. 등, 스스로 선택하면 업무 성과를 높일 수 있다는 것과 같은 말 아닐까요?
<yemharc> 이건 실제로 제가 느끼는 부분이네요
<yemharc> 사내/외 약 120여명 직원중에 리눅스 계열OS 사용자는 저뿐이군요
<han9k> 헉
<yemharc> 서버 포함하면 3대가 되고.......
<han9k> 하하 ^^
<han9k> hi?
<yemharc> 어서오세요
<han9k> 프랑스인 아닐까요..
<bundo> 프랑스 분이시네 ㅎ
<yemharc> 처음에는 호환성 걱정해서 윈도우였는데, 포럼 정보게시판에 '실업무 사용기' 보고 저도 전향했죠
<yemharc> 생각보다 문제 없이 돌아가 주더군요
<han9k> 오..
<bundo> ^^;
<yemharc> 막말로 HWP만 없으면 문제없습니다!!! (눈물)
<han9k> ^^;
<yemharc> (사실 문제가 없진 않아요. 생각없이 스타일시트 저장해서 보내고 보면 ODF라던가....)
<han9k> 하하
<cartes> 아 영어로 인사해줘야 하는거 아닐까요;;
<cartes> 외국인분을 위해서
<han9k> 불어죠;
<han9k> 저는 했는데
<han9k> 프랑스인이 영어 원래 좋아하질 않아서요;
<yemharc> 어서오세요
<cartes> hi keopi
<yemharc> 그야 옆동네하고 수백년을 치고박은 관계니;;
<cartes> 응음..
<cartes> 으음**
<leehyunin> Away인듯합니다
<cartes> 현인씨 안녕하세요
<leehyunin> 안녕하세요
<cartes> 오늘 충격적인 농담을 들었습니다.
<han9k> ?
<cartes> "After Perl everything else is just assembly language." 라더군요
<cartes> 펄한후에는, 다른 언어는 다 어셈이다
<han9k> 펄이 밑에서 두번째란 이야기인가요?
<cartes> 네?
<cartes> 펄빠가 쓴거 같은데
<cartes> 펄이 워낙 표현력이나 그런게 좋아서, 다른언어 사용하깅에는 어셈사용하는것처럼 불편하다
<cartes> 이런뜻아닐까요
<cartes> http://www.gdargaud.net/Humor/QuotesProgramming.html#Perl
<bundo> 리눅스 서버 가볍게 한다고 펄 지운적 있심 97년이던가 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 그렇군요
<bundo> 아주 맛가드라고요 ㅎㅎ ~
<yemharc> 후으..
<cartes> 분도님 뭐 여쭤보려하는데, 사무실에 놔두신 책들이요
<bundo> 펑를 다지운건 아니고 몇몇을 지운거죠
<bundo> cartes 네..
<han9k> Perl 이라고 이름 쓰고.. 밑에는 완전 어셈블리처럼 소스 코드 쓸때 노가다라는 것 같은데요? ^^;
<yemharc> 리눅스를 기반으로 사용하는 펄 유저 입장에선 펄을 빼면 어셈으로 보일 수밖에 없어요
<cartes> 다 분도님이 공부하신 책들이에요?
<bundo> 우분투 회원 들이 보내준 책인데... 저는 좀 볼게 없어유 쩝
<yemharc> 펄 유저 입장에선 '왜 이 언어들은 시스템관리 하나 못하는거야!' 라는게 되니까요 (....)
<bundo> 제책 아니고 보내준 책들인데요
<cartes> 아.. 그렇군요
<bundo> 저 리눅스 책본거 딱하나에유
<cartes> 저도 거기있는 것들 서점에서 많이 봐왔어요
<bundo> 아니 둘이구나
<bundo> 작가가 기증해준거 두개가 ~
<yemharc> 과연 분도님. 리눅스 그까이꺼 책 2권만 정도하면 알만한 놈이지!! 군요..........오오 포스 오오
<cartes> ㅎㅎ 포스!
<bundo> 걍 KLDP 문서 좋찮아요
<bundo> 대충 영문도 명령어만 보고 따라하고
<cartes> 인터넷 문서가 좋죠
<bundo> 그러다가 무지 안되기에...
<yemharc> KLDP가 언제부턴가 시름시름 죽어가서 말이지요...
<bundo> 구글 번역 돌리니깐...
<bundo> 맨 밑에 "이렇게 하여 실패앴다
<bundo> 실패 했다 보이더군요
<cartes> 헐!
<cartes> 삽질
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<cartes> ...
<bundo> 안된거를 38번 따다 한거에유 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 38번이나 으윽 ~~~
<yemharc> 멋지십니다 (.....)
<cartes> 저도 레드헷리눅스부트메뉴가 너무멋져보여서
<bundo> 역시 문서는 다 읽고 따라해야 정신건강에 좋은데.. 영어 딸리니 원 ~~
<bundo> 레드헷 메뉴얼도 참 공부 됬고
<cartes> 계속 포맷해서 결국 성공했었져;;
<bundo> 저는 김정균님 답글이 많이 공부 됬습니다.
<bundo> oops.org
<bundo> kldp 답글들도 좋았고요 ~ 헤헤
<bundo> 전에 팁 프로젝트 참 재미났었는데
<bundo> kltp.org
<cartes> 전 분도님 답글이 도움이 됨
<bundo> 전 그냥 아는게 적어서 좀 자세히 답해주려고 한거 뿐이에요
<bundo> 그림도 넣고 ㅎ헤
<yemharc> (잠시 자리비움)
<bundo> 암튼 답해주는거가 참 많이 배우더라고요
<bundo> 제가 처해조지 못한걸 고민 하게 되니까요
<bundo> 제가 처해보지 못한걸 고민 하게 되니까요
<cartes> 아.. 분도님 예전에 fontconfig에 대해 정리해놓은 글
<cartes> 주소를 검색하는데 않나오네요
<bundo> 글꼴 설정 8.04 하면 나올듯해요
<cartes> http://uncyclopedia.kr/wiki/%EA%B0%95%EB%B6%84%EB%8F%84
<cartes> 이런것도 있네요 -_-;;
<cartes> 죄송스럽
<bundo> 그건 시마시마라고 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그친구가 쓴거죠
<cartes> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=791
<cartes> 찾았어요
<bundo> 2007년 가을부터 2008년 여름까지 폰트 설정에 대해 공부  해보았습니다.
<bundo> 도대체 매치가  무언지  등등
<bundo> 그냥 폰트 설정 관리자에서 통해 내맘대로 안되기에 ..
<cartes> 그러게요 잘않되더라구요
<bundo> 어떤 구조일까 고민하고 정보 모아 해본거죠 헤헤
<cartes> 좋은자료 감사합니다
<bundo> 그글후 2탄도 있습니다.
<Alsen> 오늘 컨디션이 좀 메롱이네요;;;;
<bundo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=6939
<cartes> 위주소가 2탄인가요?
<bundo> 제가 쓴 글중 컴파일 시리즈 아시는 지요?
<cartes> 몰라요
<bundo> 그글에서 gpg 키 등록과 우분테로(우분투 멤버쉽 사인) 이게 저의 제일 나은 글 같습니다.
<bundo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1543
<cartes> 일단 폰트만 딜리셔스에 담았엉요
<cartes> 저갑니다
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<bundo> 우분투 사용하면 다 회원이지만
<bundo> 그래도 우분투 회원 규칙에 사인 해야(우분테로) 진정 멤버라고 할까요?
<bundo> 머 구분 하고 싶지는 않고요
<yemharc> 흐음
<bundo> 그래도 우분투 회원  규칙( 우분투 멤버률)에
<bundo> 사인을하면 좋치유 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어.....어디에 있는 회원 규칙을 말하시는건가요?
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/wiki/doku.php?id=code_of_conduct
<bundo> 이게 번역본입니다.
<yemharc> 아, 이 문서군요
<bundo> 이걸 gpg 자신의 키로 사인 하는거죠
<bundo> 지키겠다고 사인 헤헤
<bundo> 저거 저요 성공하는데 얼마 걸렸냐면유
<bundo> 3달 21일 걸렸어유
<yemharc> 엑.........
<bundo> 영어도 딸리고 해서리 쩝
<bundo> 그리고 제가 성공한후
<bundo> 한국 유저들에게 퍼트린거죠 헤헤
<Alsen> 우분투 규약이라 할수 있겠네요
<bundo> 넵
<bundo> 리더는 좀더 규정이 더 커요
<bundo> 리더 규범 해석 본 입니다 http://ubuntu.or.kr/wiki/doku.php?id=leadership-conduct
<Alsen> 옛날에 UltimaOnline하면서 클랜규약을 만들던 때가 생각나는군요. 수없이 검토하고, 오차를 줄여나가는 것들에서 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 오늘은 인원이 제법되네요
<bundo> hanbin973 올만
<hanbin973> 네 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 중 생활 할만한가 ?
<hanbin973> 저 내일 시험인데 이러고 잇어요 ㅋ
<hanbin973> 그런데로 괜찮아요.
<bundo> 히히
<hanbin973> 시험끝나고 일요일, 그다음 월화수는 수학여행 ㄱㅅ
<Alsen> 수학여행..
<Alsen> 오랜만에 듣는 단어네요
<han9k> 분도님~
<bundo> 넹
<han9k> 쿼리요
<Alsen> 삼성전자와 씨게이트 전략적 협약 올해 말까지 체결한다는군요;
<yemharc> 그거 말이 전략적 제휴지 실질적으로 HDD사업 접겠다는 소리잖아요
<Alsen> 9.6%지분양도가 사업 접겠다는거예요?
<Alsen> 씨게이트 그럼 HDD 안하는거임?
<yemharc> 사업을 넘긴다는게 아니라 HDD쪽 관련해서 더 이상 신기술 투자는 그만하고 '제휴'라는 이름으로 가겠다는거죠
<yemharc> 씨게이트가 아니라 삼성이요
<Alsen> 씨게이트주식을 ㄴ5:5로 주식과 현금으로 삼성에게 준다고하던데
<yemharc> 쉽게 말해서 삼성이 씨게이트한테 "우리 돈 줄테니 기술개발하면 나눠먹자" 한거에요
<Alsen> 그리고 계약후에 씨게이트 이사직에 임원 1명 지명할 권리를 얻는다고 되어 있네요
<yemharc> 그리고 실제로 삼성에서 SDD쪽으로 집중투자하겠다고 하기도 했고
<yemharc> SSD;;
<Alsen> 흠.. 뭐 올해 말쯤에 기사 나오면 정확하게 나오겠죠 뭐 ㅋ
<Alsen> 그나저나 Office365 써보신 분 계신가요?
<yemharc> 기술제품이라는게 그냥 생산만 한다고 사업이 유지되는게 아니니까요
<Alsen> 25기가 용량에 25메가 파일첨부가능하다는데
<Alsen> 요즘은 클라우드 컴퓨팅 때문에 리눅스여도 MS오피스 사용에 큰 제약이 없을 것이란 생각이 드는데요;;
<yemharc> 클라우드랑 MS오피스는 별반 상관이 없지 않나요.......
<yemharc> 억.........우분투.com 서버 내려갔네요
<bundo> 에휴 난 일많이 하면 안되는데...
<bundo> 메일 많이 보내고 했네유 쩝
<yemharc> bundo 일하셔야죠 (웃음)
<bundo> yemharc 님 한가지 물어 봐유
<bundo> 만약 메일로 질문이 왔으면 어찌 처리 하는게 좋을까유
<yemharc> 네?
<bundo> 1. 게시판에 써라
<bundo> 2. 답해준다
<bundo> 3,. 답해주며 다음에 게시판에 쓰라고 한다
<yemharc> 음.......역시 사후의 평안을 위해서는 1번인데............ 그런 메일 자주 있나요?
<bundo> 4. 모른척한다
<bundo> 저는 3번으로 해유 쩝
<bundo> 그래서 어떤데 손발이 고생합니더 쩝
<yemharc> 처리해야 하는 양과 빈도가 지장을 줄 정도가 아니면 3번이 정답이긴 한데..........
<bundo> 암튼 오늘은 이메일로 다른 일처리도 해야 하는데 유독  1개의 메일로 질문과 쪽지 질문1개가 더 온거 있죠 쩝
<bundo> 꼭 일좀 하려고 하면 오는듯  느껴져유 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 일을 안하시면 되겠군요 (데굴데굴)
<bundo> 어 굿
<bundo> 마져 ~~ 굿
<yemharc> 다만 월급통장은 책임지지 안습니다
<yemharc> 않
<bundo> 저 진짜 전업주부에요
<bundo> 아까 오이 쓸어서 소금에 재벼 두었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 대부분 재택근무 하시는거에요?
<bundo> 저 백수 전업주부에유
<yemharc> 그 실력으로 놀지 마세요 (버럭)
<bundo> 요리실력 죽입니다.
<bundo> 진짜 오리 잘해유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 단 애들과  몇몇이 인정하죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 분도님.........독신?
<Alsen> ㅅㄷㄴㅅ
<yemharc> ?
<Alsen> 텍스트 쓸데마다 소리나오네요
<Alsen> 아놔..
<Alsen> 예를들어 Alsen 하이라이트 주면 소리나게 하려는데 안되네요;;
<Alsen> ..
<Alsen> .
<yemharc> 무슨 말인지 모르겠어요
<Alsen> xchat에서 소리나게 하려는거예요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어디서 어떻게 할때 소리가 나길 바라는건가요?
<yemharc> 아
<Alsen> ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 계속 이것만 눈팅하고 있을 수 없으니
<bundo> 저는 제이름 부르시면요 여자애가 부릅니다  http://bundo.biz/bundo.wav
<Alsen> 저 부를때만 반응하게;;
<yemharc> http://www.feferraz.net/en/P/xchat
<Alsen> bundo tts인가요?
<bundo> 넵
<Alsen> 구글꺼예요?
<bundo> 아뇨
<bundo> 국내껀데...
<Alsen> yemharc 이건 03년도 문서라서 이미 호환되어 있지 않을까요?
<Alsen> 전 2.8버전 사용하는데;; ;
<yemharc> 음?.....
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1303891198.png
<bundo> 요기입니다
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 일림은 이거로
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1303891222.png
<bundo> 분도놈은 반응안함 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 분도야 도 반응안함 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 인분도.. (반응할까요? =ㅇ=)
<bundo> 두그림 참고 하십시요
<bundo> 인분도 안합니다
<han9k> ^^;
<Alsen> 테스트 해주세요
<yemharc> 과연....... 분도님의 넷북은 블루투스가 달려있고 APU로 짐작된다.....
<han9k> Alsen
<Alsen> 굿
<bundo> Alsen
<Alsen> 다시한번
<Alsen> 오오
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 되네요 ㅋ
<han9k> alsen
<bundo> Alsen님
<bundo> Alsen놈
<Alsen> 전 BELLA.wav 사용중
<bundo> Alsen아
<bundo> Alsen이 ...
<Alsen> 제가 채팅에 참여하면 하이라이트가 안되네요
<Alsen> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그건요 두번째 그림서
<han9k> BAlsench 도 될까요?
<bundo> 위 많이 넣는곳에 넣으면 되요
<bundo> , 로 구분
<Alsen> 다 안되네요
<han9k> 네
<bundo> 거기에 넣으면 채팅 참가중에도 하일라이트 됩니다
<bundo> 요리하러 가야징 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 오늘 저녁은 오이 무침 계란 후라이 넣은 비빔밥에 된장찌개임
<bundo> 오이 짜고 콩나물 삼고 된장찌개 해야함
<bundo> 50분 정도 걸라려나 음 ~~ 후다닥 ~~~
<han9k> 맛나게 해주세요~
<Alsen> <bundo> 위 많이 넣는곳에 넣으면 되요
<Alsen> <bundo> , 로 구분
<Alsen> 이해불가;;
<Alsen> 위 많이 넣는곳?
<han9k> 두번째 스샷요
<han9k> 추가로 강조할 단어: 에 넣어주세요
<Alsen> 확인!
<imsu1> 안녕하세요
<han9k> 어서오세요
<han9k> Alsen
<han9k> Alsen이
<han9k> Alsen님
<han9k> Alsen아
<han9k> Alsen씨
<han9k> 등등..
<Alsen> 테스트해주세요
<Alsen> alsen
<Alsen> 내가 하면 소리안나네 ㅋ
<han9k> alsen님
<Alsen> 안나요;;
<Alsen> 대소문 고분하나;;
<han9k> 구분하죠
<Alsen> 다시부탁해요 ^^
<han9k> 알센님
<Alsen> 소리 안나오는데요;;
<Alsen> 영문버전이라서 깨져요 지금 윈도우에서 사용중
<han9k> Alsen니임
<Alsen> 붙인 단어에는 반응을 안하네요;
<han9k> 저런
<Alsen> Alsen 에만 반응하는듯
<Alsen> 그냥 그냥 써야죠 뭐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 테스트 참여 고맙습니다 ㅋㅋ
<han9k> ^^;
<yemharc> http://kldp.org/node/122918   good..._-)b
<Alsen> 바카라 추천
<han9k> 땅부터 사두세요.. 중장비 포크레인도 한두대 정도요
<yemharc> 으잌;; 난데없이 중장비인가요;;
<han9k> 마늘밭 돈요..
<yemharc> 아하 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 저녁 시간이네요 저도 밥하러 가야겠어요
<Alsen> 이따 봐요~
<Alsen> 뿅!
<han9k> 맛난거 드세요
<han9k> 우분투 사이트 다운되었나요? o.o
<yemharc> 지금 열리다 말다 해요
<Seony> 폭주하는갑다
<yemharc> 대충 4시쯤부터 그랬습니다
<han9k> 헉
<yemharc> .......하긴.......당장 저만 해도 틈틈히 리프레쉬 (.......)
<han9k> 저런 사이트 스나이퍼들.. =ㅇ=
<yemharc> 이것이 판타지 /// http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20110421142053&type=xml
<han9k> 모든 서버가 포멧되면 어떤 뉴스가 나왔을까요? -_-;
<Seony> 포맷이 되서 뉴스가 안나오지 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 하하하
<yemharc> 우리나라는 다시 한번 지형적 이점을 보는군요. 3G/4G 무제한 요금제 안없어질듯 합니다
<han9k> 저런..
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/gAoID
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋ.....
<yemharc> 전자공학적 표현으로 인터럽트 - IRQ 0번은 군입대라는군요
<jasonjang> 우분투 버그 1번은 마소의 윈도다...라는 말과 비슷하군요. ㅋ
<han9k> 윈도는 마소의 버그에요? ^^;;
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<han9k> 내일뵈요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 아... 굴러댕기는 넷북에 솔라리스나 깔아서 쓸까...
<yemharc> .....무려 넷북이 굴러다니는건가요
<Seony> 서너개 있던거 다 누구누구 갖다주고 하나 남았어요
<Seony> 이것도, 새로 들어온 룸메이트가 놋북 없다면 하나 줄까 했는데... 놋북이 있다고 해서요..
<yemharc> 성능이 어느정도 되는 물건인가요?
<Seony> 뭐 그냥 아톰씨퓨죠....
<yemharc> 1그램정도?
<Seony> 램은 집에 2기가 굴러댕기는 거 하나 꼽으면 되고...
<Seony> 2기가짜리 램도 안쓰는게 너무 많은데 처분할 수도 없고 좀 그렇네요.
<yemharc> .........그런게 막막 굴러다니는 장소는 대체 어딥니까
<Seony> 집인데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> <-중고가를 수시로 체크해서 손해보기 전에 팔아치우는 인간
<Seony> 놋북하드도 200기가 하나 320기가 하나 해서 총 2개 있는데... 이것도 영 쓸데가 없고...
<yemharc> 놋북하드는 확실히..........
<yemharc> 외장하드 변신세트(...)를 쓰기엔 배꼽이 커지고
<Seony> 외장하드 케이스 굴러댕기는거 몇개 줏어다 외장하드로 만들어서 쓰고있는 것도 벌써 3개째라...
<Seony> 한국 갈 때까지 쓸데 없으면 들고가서  나눠줘야겠어요...
<yemharc> .....갑부시군요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 갑부는 아니구요, ㅎㅎ, 컴터 고치는 알바를 하다보니 많이 들어와요.
<yemharc> 전 토요일 모임에 가지고 갈게 하나도 없어서 고민인데
<Seony> 대신 램만큼은 집에 있는 맥들 램 8기가로 업글하면서 나온 것들이라 이건 제 돈으로 나온 거라고 볼 수 있겠군요.
<yemharc> 맥[들]......................
<Seony> 맥서버랑 맥북프로 램8기가로 업글해줬거든요... 올초에... 아이맥도 좀 해줘야하는데
<Seony> 음... 집에있는 넷북이 컴팩 미니110이었네요. 근데 하도 안써서 밧데리 방전됐어요..
<yemharc> 흠
<Seony> 사실 이 넷북이 생기게 된 사연이요...
<Seony> 손님 넷북이 윈도우가 부팅이 안됐어요. 그래서 고쳐달라고 왔는데,
<Seony> 복구파티션이 작동이 안되는데다 외장CD롬 연결해서 XP 설치해도 자꾸 블루스크린 뜨고...
<Seony> 결국 고칠 방법이 없어서 컴팩으로 보내라고 햇더니 고치는 비용이 더 나올 것 같은지 그냥 안찾아가네요
<yemharc> ...어떻게 썼길래 복구파티션이 날아간 것도 아니고 작동이 안되나요;;
<Seony> 뭐 그냥 mbr 날아간거죠.
<yemharc> 아니 그러니까요;;
<yemharc> '보통' MBR이 날아갈만한 일은 그렇게 없을텐데 말이죠....
<Seony> 근데 컴 고치다보면 그런 놋북이 많더라구요.
<yemharc> 희안하네요
<Seony> 암튼 넷북이 워낙 싼데, 수리비가 오히려 더 많이 나오니까 아예 안찾아가는거죠...
<Seony> 저야 우분투 깔아쓰면 되니까.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 우분투 넷북 에디션 깔아놨었네요...
<yemharc> 아, 혹시 unity인가요?
<yemharc> 제 넷북은 희안하게 unity를 못받더라구요
<Seony> 10.04요
<yemharc> 드라이버 구동 같은건 문제가 없는데 unity에서 프로그램을 돌리기 시작하면 프레임이 평균 4 나오더군요 (.........)
<Seony> 그렇군요,
<yemharc> 연산능력이 부족한것도 아니고 사양이 안되는것도 아니고 그렇다고 버그나 에러가 있는것도 아닌데 말이에요...
<Seony> 전 아직 unity 못봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> LTS만 쓰거든요.
<yemharc> 게다가 broadcom 유선랜쪽은 사용하다 보면 인터넷 연결을 끊어먹고 커널패닉을..... (끼아아아아악)
<DOMO_> 안녕하세요 ~???
<DOMO_> hi ??
<leehyunin> DOMO_, 환영합니다
<DOMO_> 네 ^^ 오늘 처음 가입해서 들어왔는데 신기해요 ㅎㅎ
<DOMO_> 유분투 11.04버전 이제 곧 다운로드가능한거죠 ???
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 잡코리아에 이력서 오픈 해놨는데 우리 회사 사람이 보면 머라고 할려나요?
<yemharc> 동료라면 '이직하려고?' 상사라면 무언으로 눈치..........정도겠네요
<ndsin> 눈치 정도라면 뭐
<yemharc> 이러니 저러니 해도 이직한다고 동네방네 떠들고 다니는거 아니면 알고도 모른척 하니까요
<ndsin> 차라리 팀장이 보고 면담이나 하면 좋겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 이직할 생각이냐 왜 그러냐 하면서 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 문제는 면담해도 연봉상승은 없다는게.........
<ndsin> 아.........
<ndsin> 절이 싫으면 중이 떠나듯
<ndsin> 혹시
<ndsin> 잡코리아 아이디 있으신가요
<yemharc> 어..........있긴 있을.........까나요;
<yemharc> 잡코리아 마지막으로 들어가 본게 02년이니.......
<ndsin> 아...
<yemharc> 그 이후로는 그냥저냥 인맥타고 술렁술렁 같은 느낌이라서요
<yemharc> 음......1104는 내일 출근해서 받아야겠네요...
<yemharc> 새벽쯤엔 올라올줄 알았는데 ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 으흠
<ndsin> 이력서 한 일주일정도 오픈해놔봐야겠네요
<ndsin> 연락이 오는 곳이 있으려나
<yemharc> 잡코리아는 인사쪽 사람들이 제일 많이 찾으니까 뭐........ 연락 자체는 꽤 올거같은데요
<ndsin> 경력이 좀....
<ndsin> 애매해서
<ndsin> 인사쪽 사람들이 알려나.........
<yemharc> 어떤 경력으로 어느 직종을 찾으시는건데요?
<ndsin> 혹시 잡코리아 아이디 있으시면
<ndsin> 음
<yemharc> 잉.......
<ndsin> 헐
<ndsin> 이걸 어떻게
<ndsin> 오픈해야 되는건지 ㅡㅡ;;
<ndsin> 공개 여부는 공개 상태인데 헐
<yemharc> 음.......
<yemharc> 차라리 키워드 가지고 구직란에서 검색해보는게 나을거같은데요
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 그럴꺼 같은데
<ndsin> 제꺼 검색하는데 안나오네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 그럼 공개설정 제대로 안된건가보네요
<ndsin> 뭐이렇지 ㅡㅡ;
<ndsin> 공개 상태인데 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> yemharc 아 이메일 전송이 가능하네요
<yemharc> 흠
<ndsin> 귓말로 이메일 주소 알려주시면
<yemharc> gmail이에요
<ndsin> 아
<ndsin> 넵
<ndsin> 보냈어요
<yemharc> 보는중이에요
<ndsin> 희망 연봉이 2년차로는 좀 과한건지 후음.....
<ndsin> 그런가요
<ndsin> 지금 정보처리 필기는 붙었고
<ndsin> 실기만 붙으면 되는데
<ndsin> 그렇죠
<ndsin> 지금 회사가 중소기업이라 그런지
<ndsin> 충족을 못시켜줘서 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 연봉 부분만 빼면 업무나 사람이나 다 좋은데
<yemharc> 1년 6개월.......
<yemharc> 제 생각에는
<yemharc> 6개월 마저 채워서 2년 찍고 학사 포함시켜서 옮기시는게 나을거같아요
<ndsin> 크흐
<ndsin> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 지금도 옮기는데 지장은 없는데, 어차피 옮기더라도 학사과정'중'과 '완료'에서 오는 연봉차가 조금 있고
<ndsin> 저도 그렇게 생각을 하는데
<ndsin> 이게 뭐랄까 걷잡을 수 없는 소용돌이처럼
<yemharc> 그럼 결국 내년 연봉협상때 다시 봐야 하는데, 문제라면 연봉협상때는
<ndsin> 마음속에서 점점 커지고 있어서
<yemharc> '이미 들어온 사람의 경우에는' 서류상 스펙보단 실적을 더 보게 되거든요
<ndsin> 입사 1년만에
<ndsin> 충분히 실적을 보였다고 보는데
<yemharc> 그래서 학사가 아니라 석사를 따셔도 연봉협상은 5% 미만(보통)............
<ndsin> 돈은 못주겠다더군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 중소기업은 대부분 그래요
<yemharc> 나쁘다 뭐다 이전에
<ndsin> 그러면서 이번에 5명 채용하겠다더군요
<yemharc> 그냥 기업 여력이 그래요
<ndsin> 그러니 기분이 더 그렇더라구요
<yemharc> 음.....
<yemharc> 근데 개인적으로는 2년 찍고 학사 포함해서 한번에 옮기시는게 더 유리하다고 봐요
<ndsin> 이것저것 알아보니
<ndsin> 사실 이직할 마음은 크게 없고
<ndsin> 오픈해놓고 연락오는거 봐서
<ndsin> 연봉 충족이 된다면 고려해볼 생각으로 적어놨던거라
<ndsin> 사실 지금도 학사 문제때문에
<ndsin> 회사 그만두겠다고는 못하는거죠....
<yemharc> 아마 지금 상황에서는 연락이 와도 학사준비'중'+대학중퇴가 겹쳐서 생각보다 만족스럽게 못 받는 상황이 될 수도 있어요
<yemharc> 애초에 서류전형이란게 그런 놈이라.........
<ndsin> 후으
<yemharc> 이게 기업 입장에서는 고급 인력을 싸게 써먹고 싶어하니까
<yemharc> 입사지원 받을때엔 서류스펙을 무지 따지고, 입사한 다음엔 실적만 주구장창 따지죠
<ndsin> 열심히 실적을 보였는데 안주니 의욕이 저하되서
<ndsin> 성급했던거 같네요
<yemharc> 이건 좀 제 경험담도 섞인거인지라.......
<yemharc> 전 고졸이 학력 끝이고 바로 군대 갔다가 실무에 들어간 케이스인데
<yemharc> 솔직히 처음에 어디가 됐든 입사하기 더럽게 힘들더군요
<ndsin> 그렇죠 고졸은 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 저도 고졸 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 막 고졸에 수상경력/자격증 같은건 없고 군대 바로 가서 경력도 없고
<yemharc> 그래도 여차저차 들어가니까
<yemharc> 들어간 다음부턴 또 얘기가 틀려져요
<yemharc> 그렇게 따지면 학력은 어디로 증발하고 매달 정산(?)하는 실적만 남더군요
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 실적을 보이니 연봉도 잘 올라가던가요?
<yemharc> 연봉은 강철의 성입니다 :)
<yemharc> 혼자서 회사 매출 10%정도 올리면 연봉은 안 올리고 인센티브는 준다더군요
<ndsin> 후흐...
<yemharc> 막말로 어느 기업이건간에 '일반 사원'을 대상으로 '당신 실적 좋네요 연봉상승 콜' 이러는 기업 없어요
<yemharc> 다 인센티브랍시고 찔끔 얹어주고 입 닦습니다
<yemharc> 처음엔 더럽다 더럽다 했는데
<yemharc> 솔직히 이젠 태클 걸기도 지쳐서 신경도 안씁니다
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 절이 싫으면 중이 떠나듯...
<yemharc> 그야말로 이 x같은 대접 안 받으려면 해외로 떠야돼요
<ndsin> 회사 관둔다 하는 날이 오면 회사는 절 붙잡을런지 그게 참 궁금하기도 하네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그것도 웃긴게
<yemharc> 자기랑 실무로 연계된 상사는 매달리고 윗선은 신경 안씁니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 회사가 작다보니
<ndsin> 총 인원이 23명정도에 저희 팀이 12명이라 회사의 반 정도인 상황
<yemharc> 그정도면 가능성은 좀 있을거 같긴 한데
<ndsin> 거기다 팀장(이사)가 팀에 대한 전권을 가지고 있는 특이한 구조?
<yemharc> 대표이사(혹은 사장)가 해당업종 코어경력이 없다면 역시 신경 안씁니다
<yemharc> 모르거든요
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ 모르는건 아닌데
<ndsin> 대표이사하고 팀장하고 형동생 하던 사이인거 같은데
<ndsin> 그래서 그런지 팀 자체 연봉협상부터 업무관련까지 전권이 다 팀장한테 있고
<yemharc> 아.....그런 의미가 아니라..........뭐라고 할까
<ndsin> 음
<yemharc> 예를 들어서 팀장이 월말 업무보고에다가
<yemharc> "ndsin사원이 iOS4.0.3 보안테스트 관련 모의해킹을 했고, 콜 수신 프로그램에서 버퍼 오버플로우(개드립!)를 발견했습니다"
<yemharc> 라고 한줄 적은걸로 '이사람 이정도 능력이 있군' 하고 파악할 수 있느냐 같은거죠
<ndsin> 음
<yemharc> 그리고 보통은 '오오!' 가 아니라 '그래서 해결했다는거야 뭐야'............................................
<yemharc> 좀 제가 부정적으로만 보는것도 있긴 합니다만
<ndsin> 회사 구조상 대표가 그걸 보든 말든 저하고는 무관한...
<yemharc> 적어도 제가 경험한 대부분은 저랬습니다
<ndsin> 팀장한테만 잘 보이면 됩니다
<ndsin> 인사고가부터 연봉협상까지 다 팀장 재량이라....
<yemharc> 네. 그래서 회사 구조가 어떻게 돌아가든간에 정말 극소수 인원으로 돌아가는 곳이 아닌 다음에는
<yemharc> 실무자는 매달리고 윗선은 신경 안쓰는 구조가 탄생하죠 (브라보)
<ndsin> 짝짝짝
<yemharc> 간단히 생각해보세요
<yemharc> ndsin님이 퇴사하고 그 자리 메꿀 사람 안 들어오면
<yemharc> 고생하는건 사장이 아니라 팀장이죠 :)
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 그렇겠죠
<yemharc> 여튼 뭐, 일단 IT업계도 공밀레에 속하긴 하다보니.....................에휴
<ndsin> 아흐
<ndsin> 더럽다
<ndsin> 농사나 지을까
<yemharc> 농사도 공밀레~..............
<ndsin> 왠지 이 노력으로 농사 열심히 지으면
<ndsin> 농사가 연봉 더 받을법하기도하고 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 무슨 농사냐에 따라 다르겠죠
<yemharc> .........요즘 분위기 보면 축산업만 아니면 될것도 같고
<yemharc> 배추값 보면 배추농사가 갑일것 같기도 하고.....
<yemharc> 그런데 현실은 유통마진이고 배추농가는 쪽박이고...........
<ndsin> 약간의 배추, 약간의 감자, 약간의 고추, 약간의 옥수수, 주업은 벼농사
<yemharc> 그렇게 하면 자기 먹을거 먹고 팔아치울게 없죠
<yemharc> 뭣보다 다 재배지역이 상충되는 녀석들 뿐 아닙니까 (.......)
<yemharc> 지역도 지역이고 계절도 그렇고
<ndsin> 재배 시기가 약간 차이가 나는
<ndsin> 출근을 위해
<ndsin> 이제는 자야할 시간이군요
<yemharc> 네
<ndsin> 하아... 4시간 좀 넘게 자겠네요
<yemharc> 저도 슬슬.......
<ndsin> 어제도 2시간 좀 넘게 잤는데...
<yemharc> 1104는 결국 오늘 손에 못들어오는군요 ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 오늘 28일인데
<ndsin> 미국 시간으로는 27일이겠죠?
<yemharc> 공돌이는 갈아야 제맛이죠 -^
<ndsin> 마음이 심란하니
<ndsin> 컨디션이 엉망이 되는군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 8시간 차이니까..... 아짂이군요
<yemharc> 후음
<yemharc> 어쨌든 주무세요
<yemharc> 저도 이만.......
<ndsin> 잘 주무세요
<ndsin> 저도 자러 갑니다
<yemharc> 네입 :)
<Drake_> ㅎㅁ
<Drake_> gma
<Drake_> 흠
<drake_kr> 배고파
<drake_kr> 뭐먹지..
<imsu> drake_kr: 삶은 계란 강추 히히
<drake_kr> 메추리알 먹어야
<imsu> 전 좀전에;; 먹었습니다 배고파서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 밥은 하기 귀찮고 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> nProtect와 알집은 보안프로그램이군요..
<drake_kr> 키보드보안 하려면 키보드를 먹통시키면 되고 압축보안은 압축 못풀게 하면 되는거고..
<Guest7970> hello... ping pong? ryza?
<Seony> 왜이리 게스트가 왔다갔다하지..
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 그러게요
<drake_kr> 내일 11.04가 나오네요
<Seony> 저는 LTS 이외에는 관심이... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 unity가 그렇게 못 쓸 물건인지 관심이 좀 있어서요
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 커피나 한잔할까
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-28
<drake_kr> 아침식사들은 하셨어요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> ㅎㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 1104가 안떠요 OTL
<drake_kr> 아직 미국시간으로 28일 되려면 6시간 반쯤 남았어요
<yemharc> 시간이 아직 안됐군요..........
<drake_kr> 아배고파
<drake_kr> 삼겹살이나 구워먹을까
<shriekout> http://yfrog.com/hszfk6j
<shriekout> 자랑질중... =3
<drake_kr> 돈이 많으시군요
<shriekout> :)
<shriekout> 그냥 웃지요... ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 저거 안쓰고 찢은거 맞죠?
<shriekout> 아뇨... 세탁기에 넣고 돌렸어요...
<drake_kr> 오호라
<shriekout> 결국은 살려냈죠 캬캬캬~
<drake_kr> 친구놈이 디파이 세탁기에 넣고 빨았는데 괜찮대여
<drake_kr> 아잉폰쨩은 바로 다이라능
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 지금 삼겹살 먹으면 막장인가여
<shriekout> 아뇨
<shriekout> 그게 막장일리가...
<drake_kr> 슬슬 egg가 풀리기 시작하는군요..
<yemharc> drake_kr // 알집 egg요?
<drake_kr> 네
<yemharc> 과연..........
<yemharc> egg가 풀리고 chk가 나오겠군요 (.........)
<drake_kr> 물론 아는 사람들은 안 씁니다..
<drake_kr> 일반인들이 고효율압축이라고 생각하고 쓰는듯 하군요
<yemharc> 적어도 국내에선 그런취급 받더군요
<drake_kr> 다행히 kipple씨가 unark(unegg) 우분투용 프론트엔드를 만들었네요
<yemharc> 거기서 좀 발전?된 경우엔 빵집, 더 나가면 압축시대
<yemharc> 이번에 만드신건가요?
<drake_kr> 저분은 리눅스용 어플은 귀찮아서 안만드신다더니..
<drake_kr> 올해 2월 17일에 공개됐네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 으음..... 아, 홈페이지엔 공개 안하신건가
<drake_kr> 이미 홈페이지에는 "리눅스용 어플은 귀찮아서 안만듦"이라는 드립을 쳐두셨거든요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어이쿠 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 아오
<drake_kr> 이제 셧다운제도 말만 들어도 아갈 셧다운 시키고 싶은 심정이네
<shriekout> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7udZgC4v1o
<shriekout> html5로 만들어진 포스트잇
<yemharc> 추억의 플래쉬 // http://goo.gl/hnEF1
<drake_kr> 어익후
<rockadelic> 인터넷 아직도 안됩니다...화딱지 내려고 하네요.
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 뭐가 문제지..
<drake_kr> 제가 들어가서 뭘 볼 수가 없으니 어떻게 도와드릴 방법이 마땅히 생각나질 않네요..
<rockadelic> ..랜카드가 제대로 설치되었는지는 어떻게 확인하나요?
<rockadelic> 드라이버가 제대로 잡혔는지..
<drake_kr> ifconfig에서 eth0가 나오면 제대로 잡힌겁니다..
<rockadelic> 나오네요..
<drake_kr> 일전에 ping이 나가는걸 확인했는데 어째서.. 인터넷이..
<rockadelic> ping해도 제대로 나오는데..그러면 이게 terminal에서는 통신이 되는데, 뭐라고해야하나 우분투 GUI에서 안되는거라고 보면 되나요?
<drake_kr> 흠.. firefox에서 인터넷이 안되시는거죠?
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get install lynx 하시고 lynx 한번 구동해보실래요?
<rockadelic> 네....그거랑 sofrware center도 안되는거 보면..
<rockadelic> lynx패키지를 사용할 수 없습니다. 하지만 다른 패키지가 참조하고 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 아오 제가 어떻게든 봐드리고싶은데..
<drake_kr> 잉?
<rockadelic> 해당 패키지가 누락되었거나 지워졌다는 뜻입니다. 아니면 또 다른 곳에서 패키지를 받아와야 하는 경우을 수도 있습니다.
<rockadelic> E: 'lynx'패키지는 설치 할 수 잇는 후보가 없습니다.....이렇게 나오네요.
<drake_kr> ... 뭐지..
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get autoremove 하시면 뭔가 나오려나요
<rockadelic> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다...완료
<rockadelic> 의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다.
<rockadelic> 상태정보를 읽는 중입니다...오나료
<rockadelic> 0개 업그레이드. 0개 새로 설치. 0개 제거 및 0개 업그레이드 안 함.
<rockadelic> 이렇게 나옵니다.
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> 핑이 나가는데
<drake_kr> #sudo apt-get update 하시면 접속에러 뜨나요
<rockadelic> 0% 어쩌고 저쩌고...14.2248어쪄고 에 여연결하는 중입니다.
<rockadelic> 연결 할수 없다네요.
<drake_kr> 음 지금 핑이 안 나가는 상태인것 같은데요
<rockadelic> 그렇죠?...
<drake_kr> 일단 공인 IP가 아니신듯한데
<drake_kr> 일단 dhcp로 잡으셔야;;
<rockadelic> auto eth0
<rockadelic> Ipv4 settings에 Automatic(DHCP) 로 하면 되는거죠?
<drake_kr> 저번에 말씀드렸듯이
<drake_kr> sudo dhclient 하시면 됩니다
<rockadelic> 재부팅은 필요 없나요?
<drake_kr> 네
<rockadelic> 안되네요...기브업 입니다..ㅎㅎ..
<drake_kr> 저번엔
<drake_kr> renew 가 떴었는데..
<drake_kr> 이번엔 그것도 안 뜨는가 보네요
<rockadelic> bound to 어쩌고 - renewal in 239482 seconds...말씀하시는건가요?
<drake_kr> 네
<rockadelic> 뜹니다.
<drake_kr> 그거 나오면 핑이 나갈텐데요
<drake_kr> #ping 168.126.63.4 해보시고 1초마다 올라오는거 저번에 보셨던거 보이시면 #sudo apt-get update 해보세요
<drake_kr> 제가 커맨드라인 위주 스킬밖에 가지고 있질 않아서 죄송합니다.. 분명 마우스로 더 쉽게 하는 방법이 있을텐데..
<rockadelic> 1초 마다 올라오는거는 되고...update는 어까랑 똑같이 오류 납니다.
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 네임서버쪽 문젠가..
<drake_kr> ping을 #ping www.google.com 이렇게 해보실래요?
<rockadelic> 1초마다 잘 올라옵니다.
<drake_kr> 그럼 네임서버도 문제 없다는 얘긴데..
<drake_kr> 파이어폭스는 아직도 변화 없으시고요?
<rockadelic> 네..connection has timed out
<drake_kr> http://www.google.com 이렇게 입력하셔도 안되는거죠?
<drake_kr> 윈도우에서는 설치하는것 없이 잘 되는거라면.., 뭐가 문제이려나..
<drake_kr> 리눅스가 아무리 삽질로 이루어진 OS라고 해도 이정도까지는 아니거든요 ㅜㅜ
<rockadelic> ^^..글쎄요.....회사 네트웍에 뭔가 있을지도..
<rockadelic> 랜선을 바꿔 볼까요?
<drake_kr> 랜선에 문제가 있을 확률은 작지만 바꿔서 나쁠건 없겠죠.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 지금 인터넷 안되는 컴 멀티부팅으로 쓰는건가요
<rockadelic> 아뇨...멀티 부팅으로 했다가 잘 안되서 그냥 밀어 버렸습니다.
<drake_kr> 전 아톰넷붘에 OS만 4개..
<drake_kr> unity가 그렇게 몹쓸 물건인가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 취향을 많이 타요
<yemharc> 커스터마이징이 약해서 답답한 느낌도 조금 있고
<drake_kr> 전 일단 밥을 좀 먹겠습니다..
<rockadelic> 식사 맛있게 하세요.
<drake_kr> 감자탕
<drake_kr> =3=3=3
<drake_kr> 밥 뜸 들이고 있어요
<drake_kr> 아직 안 되시죠?
<rockadelic> 네 안됩니다.
<rockadelic> 더 해볼게..없네요...ㅜ.ㅡ.
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 지금 쓰고 계시는 컴퓨터는
<drake_kr> 윈도우인가요?
<rockadelic> 지금 쓰는 PC는 윈도우 입니다.
<drake_kr> 음 잠시만용
<drake_kr> 음.. 아무래도 일단 밥을 먹고 와서 원격을 좀 해드리거나 해야겠네요..
<rockadelic> ^^.저도 일단 점심먹으러 갑니다~맛점 하세요.
<jasonjang> bundo ping
<bundo> ppong !
<bundo> 뽕 헤헤
<jasonjang> 헤헤 안녕하십시오 (질문 아닌...명령형? ㅋㅋ)
<jasonjang> 패 잘 도착했습니다.
<bundo> 오 네 수고 하셨삼 ^^
<bundo> 고도리 패죠 ?
<bundo> 홍단 ?
<bundo> 오광 패인가 음
<bundo> 토요일 가져 오실꺼죠 ?
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋ 예
<han9k> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 아 배부르다
<han9k> 맛난거 많이 드셨나요?
<drake_kr> 감잣탕요
<han9k> ^^
<drake_kr> 에고 전 나가봐야겠군요
<drake_kr> rockadelic // pendrivelinux로 설치해보시고.. 안되면 저도 더이상 어렵겠네요 죄송합니다
<han9k> 뭐 안되요?
<bundo> han9k  밥 묵었남 ? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아 졸리네
<han9k> 굶주리고 있어요
<bundo> 헉
<han9k> 연구비도 안떨어지고.. 월급도 없고.. 대표님 나빠요~ 사장님 나빠요~ =ㅇ=
<han9k> 책상에 있는 과자 부스러기 줏어먹는중...
<bundo> 컥 ~
<han9k> 심각하게 생각하시면 큰일납니다...
<bundo> 난 심각할때는 잠잘때만 심각함
<han9k> 저도..
<bundo> 요즘도 가끔 에어리언 나옴
<bundo> 쿵푸팬더도 나오고 쩝
<bundo> 요즘 미드 많이 보니까 꿈에서  차 사고 왕창 나다구 그러데유
<han9k> 하하
<bundo> 오 한빈 일찍 들어 오네
<hanbin973> 네.
<hanbin973> 오늘 시험쳣거든요
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<han9k> 새나라의 어린이!는 아니군요;;
<hanbin973> 여기 영어 잘하시는분 하나만 갈켜주세요 ㅜ
<bundo> 먼데 ?
<bundo> 어 나 무시하고 말안하지?
<hanbin973> When the fairy ___ him, he did not .. ( 생략 ) 에서
<han9k> yes
<hanbin973> paid 가 맞나요? paid to 가 맞나요?
<han9k> When th e fairy killed him, he did not die.
<han9k> 아.. 아니군 -_-;
<han9k> 왼쪽것이 맞아요
<hanbin973> 이유도 ㅋ
<han9k> 미국 사람이 그렇게 쓰니까..
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<han9k> 영어쓰는데 문법 따지면서 하는 것은, 농구선수가 슛쏠때 백터좌표랑 만유인력, 풍속 머리에 다 계산해서 쏘는거랑 같아요..
<hanbin973> 쳇. 학교 선생님의 무리수에 당한건가 ㅜ
<han9k> 그 생각하면 경기 못하죠.. 같은 말로, 그거 다 생각하면 영어 모샣요
<hanbin973> 저도 원래 걍 말하고 듣고 쓰고 읽으면서 살았는데 중 1되서 학교에서 문법 드립 쳐서 =.=
<han9k> broken English is also English -han9k- 유명한 말이 있죠
<hanbin973> 아옼. 대체 어디로 가야하는거야
<bundo> 절 ~
<bundo> 중이 어디로 가나 절이지
<han9k> 학교따라가면 미국 사람 만나서 영어 못하는 길로 가는 것이고.. 분도님처럼 미드 보면서 영어 하시면 미국가서도 밥한끼 안굶죠 ㅎㅎ;
<han9k> (심각하게 받아들이시면 안됩니다.)
<bundo> 앞으로 덜덜덜 하지 말고 절절절 혀  'ㅈ ㅈ ㅈ'
<hanbin973> 제가 6살때 캐나다에서 살다와서 걍 막 했는데 학교에 맞춰갈려고 하니까 아옼. 어짜피 영어내신 못받아도 큰 상관없는데 걍 쌩깔까 =.=
<han9k> 중은 절이라도 떠나면 되죠.. 신부는 성당 떠나면 신랑은 (어찌되나..)
<bundo> 난 신랑이지만 한빈은 중이임
<bundo> 중학교2
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 음. 괜찮은 개그였어요. ㅋ 써먹어야지 ㄷ
<han9k> 참 paid for him은 맞아요. 그를 위해서 돈 내는 것이라서
<hanbin973> 글쿤요. =.= 뭐 틀려도 상관없는 일이니 ㅋ
<hanbin973> 그런데 논문이나 학술관련 자료는 잘 읽히면서 소설은 잘 안읽히면 뭐가 문젠가요 =.=?
<han9k> paid to 라고 썼어요?
<han9k> 그럼 영국 기사 들이대고 http://news.helium.com/news/12625-engineer-hands-back-2-million-pounds-paid-to-him-in-error
<han9k> 맞다고 우기면되요..
<hanbin973> 오오1!!
<hanbin973> 한국님
<hanbin973> 구세주세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> 아홉 (구셌어요)
<bundo> 어흐 ~ 춥다
<han9k> 하이 개그~ ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 음. 요즘은 대세가 허무개근가 보군요. 학교도 그렇던데 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 근데 요즘은 학교에서 개그에 관한 토론이 한창인데 대체 하이개그의 정의가 어떻게 되는걸까요 =.=
<hanbin973> 맨날 자기는 하이개그만 친다면서 헛소리 하는 놈이 굉장히 많아서 ㄷ
<bundo> 깨~~~끄~~ (높은음으로)
<han9k> 하이 개그는 개그의 엣지를 달리는 것으로써, 남들은 도달할 수 없는 꼭대기에서 노는 수준이죠
<hanbin973> ??
<han9k> 얼마나 고도가 높으면 듣는이가 춥다고 할까요?
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> !!!
<han9k> 이제 올라오셨어요?
<bundo> 참 hanbin973 님
<hanbin973> 네?
<hanbin973> 그런데 코어듀오에 윈도우즈 XP 면 720p 정도는 Coreavc 쓰면 돌아가겟죠?
<hanbin973> ( 얼마 안해서 하나 사긴했음 )
<kbundo> 너무올라 갔더니 데탑 뻑섰음
<kbundo> 쩝 유니티
<kbundo> han9k 유사품 주의 하라는 거임
<kbundo> hi gag
<Alsen> hanbin973 가능해요
<kbundo> 아니 한빈
<hanbin973> 네/
<hanbin973> ?
<Alsen> Coreavc 적용하시면 되요
<hanbin973> FFmpeg-mt 로 쓰레드 두개 다 갈궈도 될까요?
<Alsen> 어둠경로 이용하신다면 PhysX+ PowerDVD 사용하시면 더욱 좋아요
<Alsen> FFmpeg는 안써봐서 잘 모르겠네요. 보통 기본이니까요
<hanbin973> PowerDVD 는 8 버젼이 예전에 노트북살때 딸려온거 같고.. PhysX는 .. 음 엔당만 되는거 아닌가요?
<Alsen> 맞아요
<hanbin973> 그렇다면 CoreAVC 1.9.5 있는걸로 함 해봐야겟다
<han9k> 전에 미국시간 7~10시 사이에 떴으니 저녁에나 가능하려나..
<Alsen> 11.04 떴나요?
<han9k> 아뇨
<Alsen> 으잉? 왜요?
<han9k> 날짜가 아직 안됐어요
<Alsen> 어제 아니었나요? 날짜계산 잘못했나;;
<han9k> coming soon이라고는 나오네요
<Alsen> 헐;
<Alsen> 10.10과 11.04의 차이점이 무엇이 있나요? ㅋ
<kbundo> hanbin973 염장 더 질러 줄깡 ?
<hanbin973> 음.. 어떤 염장요?
<kbundo> 나 갤s 2 주문 했당 ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 넥서스 S 흥 ~~
<hanbin973> ................. 망했따 ㅜ
<han9k> 부자 -_-
<hanbin973> 그런데 U+ 로 간다면 수개월내에 갤스2 도 완전 싼값에 살수있다는 계산이
<kbundo> 포럼 댓글 보고 놀린 거임 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 10.10과 11.04의 차이는 GUI인 것 같네요 크게는
<hanbin973> 그런데 갤s 2 통메던데요... ㄷ
<han9k> 11.04에서 10.10의 GUI를 띄울 수 있긴해요. 11.10에서는 완전하게 없엔다고 했어요
<kbundo> 암튼 sk 로 신청해서 다음주나 올듯
<hanbin973> 11.10 부터 X 가 아닌 Wayland 인가요?
<hanbin973> 제가 심심해서 Wayland 잠간 올려봤었는데 굉장히 빠릿빠릿하더군요. 그냥 날아다니는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 문제는 fglrx 가 안돌아가니까 벤치결과는 암울 =.=
<kbundo> 난 피터팬하고 친하니까 wayland 말고 네버랜드 밀어 봐야징
<kbundo> hanbin973 부산도 춥나?
<hanbin973> 음. 이런게 하이개그군요. 고도의지식(?) + 썰렁개그
<hanbin973> 부산은 따뜻합니다. 학교가 부대 근처에 있는데 많은 여자들이 짧은 바지를 입는다는 것을 감안하면 저만 따뜻한게 아니고 다 따뜻하게 느끼나봐요
<Alsen> WayLand가 뭔지 모르는 1인
<hanbin973> X 를 대체하게될 새로운 윈도우 관리자(?)
<han9k> 저도 몰라요
<han9k> 지금 gnome을 unity로 옮긴다는 이야기였는데;
<hanbin973> C 로 4000 줄 밖에 안되는 코드라더군요
<hanbin973> Ubuntu 에서 gnome 도 버리고 X 도 버린다고 했죠
<han9k> x도 버려요?
<hanbin973> 네.
<hanbin973> X 가 노후되고 낙후된 코드들이 많고 그외에도 여러가지 문제점들이 많다고 판단해서 Fedora 역시 Wayland 로 넘어간다고 했습니다.
<hanbin973> 이미 우분투에 Wayland 를 올린 동영상이 여럿존재하구요
<hanbin973> 다른건 몰라도 속도는 쥑입니다. ( 체감 )
<hanbin973> http://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<hanbin973> X 와 호환이 되도록 되어있습니다.
<han9k> 노트북 뻗었네요 -__-
<hanbin973> 그런데 어떻게 바로 들어오시나요? ㄷ????
<han9k> 우분투로 부팅하면 빠랄요
<han9k> 빨라요
<hanbin973> 저는 한 15초 정도 걸리는거 같은데 =.=
<hanbin973> 음 ㅋ;;
<hanbin973> 15 초 지낫나??;;;
<han9k> 부팅 시간 = 서버에서 팅 감지해서 쫓아내는 시간
<han9k> 오.. ATI 우분투 11.04용 발표
<hanbin973> 저는 이제 드라이버 업뎃이고 다 귀찮아졌어요. ㄷ 이제는 mplayer 랑 코덱이랑 파이어폭스가지고만 튜닝할겅미 =3 ==3
<hanbin973> 그런데 Unity 3d 가 뭐죠?
<han9k> 유니티인데 3차원
<han9k> 11.04 시디 케이스
<han9k> http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/CD-cover_thumb.jpg
<han9k> CD는 같은 디자인인데 겉을 동그랗게 한 것입니다.
<yemharc> 후음
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<hanbin973> 그런데 이거 왜 에러가 나는거지. 분명히 문제가 없는데 =.=
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요 __
<kbundo> hanbin973 염장질하나더
<hanbin973> ??
<kbundo> 은빈이 중간고사 영어  만점이래
<kbundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 알아요. 방금 트윗에 올라왓죠
<hanbin973> 아이런..
<kbundo> 트윗에 올라 왔네 ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 내일 선생님한테 달려가서 나도 맞다고 우겨야지 =.= ( 맞는데 어쩌라고 ㅜㅜ )
<han9k> 가드업~
<hanbin973> /usr/bin/ld.bfd.real: warning: libpng14.so.14, needed by ../../dist/bin/libxul.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link) 이런 에러가 뜨는데.. libpng14.so.14 를 prefix 에서도 지정해줬고 /usr/lib 에도 링크해줬는데 왜 이런데요 =.=
<han9k> 아도브에서 리눅스 유저를 위한 개발 수트도 염두해두고 있다는군요..
<kbundo> "아또피" 보겠네
<han9k> bundo > incoming phone call
<hanbin973> 크롬은 버젼업의 달인이군요. 어느새 버젼 11 =.=
<han9k> 익스도 그런다던데요?
<han9k> 그래야 IE10에서 비스타를 버리고 11때 윈7을 버릴찌도.. (-_-
<han9k> 윈8 사게끔 사용자를 유도.. IE로..;
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> IE10때 비스타 지원 안한다는 말은 뉴스에 나왔습니다.
<han9k> 점심 먹으러갑니다
<Alsen> 맛있게 드세요
<han9k> 네
<yemharc> hanbin 컴파일하실때 sudo쓰셨나요?
<hanbin973> 아뇨. 지금 해결했어요 ㅎㅎ 링크 단계가 너무 많아서 ;;
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<hanbin973> 그걸 손봐줬더니 되네요. ㅎㅎ;; 링크가 2단계 되니까 안되더군요 =.=
<Alsen> Unity가 뭐죠?
<hanbin973> Gnome 을 대체할 물건이죠
<yemharc> 화면 인터페이스.......라고 생각하시면 돼요
<hanbin973> 그것만 바뀌면 별것 없겠지만 이제는 X 까지 버린다 했으니 =.=
<Alsen> 저는 지금 10.10 쓰는데 VM이라 컴피즈도 못켜고, Unity도 안하고 있는뎁;
<hanbin973> Fedora 도 마찬가지고 이렇게 됨에 따라 한동안 삽질거리가 생기겟군요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> X 버리는거 자체는 별로 문제없을거같은데요
<hanbin973> 그러면 많이 바뀌어요
<hanbin973> 기존에 사용되던 드라이버들도 다 바보가 되죠
<hanbin973> fglrx 라거나 n 당 드라이버라거나 다`~~
<yemharc> 그야 당연히 다 바뀌죠
<hanbin973> 다만 오픈소스 드라이버들은 Wayland 가 따라가겠죠
<yemharc> ATI라 걱정 안합니다 (침울)
<hanbin973> 문제는 N이 쪽이 ;;; 공식적으로 Wayland 따위는 지원안하겠다고 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 걍 다같이 radeonhd 드라이버 씁니다. .... ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> (HD3450 입니다. )
<yemharc> 제 생각인데
<Alsen> 웨일랜드 적용되면 이번 11.04는 한타임 쉬어야 겠군요
<yemharc> 리눅스 계열에서 당장 wayland갈아탄다고 선언한게 우분투랑 레드햇(페도라)인데
<Alsen> 아무래도 베타의 성격이 강하니까 11.10 나올때까지;;
<yemharc> 우분투가 갈아탄다고 한 시점이면 데비안도 일단 병용지원은 하게 될테고
<hanbin973> 민트 리눅스는 그대로 간다고 선언
<yemharc> 레드햇 기반인 녀석들도 일단 탑재할테고
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<hanbin973> ;;;
<yemharc> 그리고 그대로 간다고 한 배포판들도 유저들이 사용 못하는건 아니니까요
<hanbin973> 그렇긴하죠
<yemharc> 결론적으로 wayland가 얼마나 퍼포먼스를 보여주느냐인데
<yemharc> wayland 결과물이 좋다면 N도 대세를 따를 수밖에 없죠
<hanbin973> 결과물은 괜찮습니다. 여러모도 X 가 많이 구려서 =.=
<yemharc> wayland 전환 자체는 시간이 좀 걸리긴 할거에요
<yemharc> 당장에 Gtk+ / QT만 포팅한다고 끝날 일은 아니니.......
<yemharc> 다만..... 그렇네요
<yemharc> 전 이제 슬슬 낙후된 패키지는 폐기했으면 해요
<Alsen> 구성자체를 바꾸는 시도는 신선하지만 자칫위험해보이는..
<Alsen> 지금으로도 충분히 좋았음에도 또 변혁을 꾀한다라..
<Alsen> 결국 우분투는 윈도우를 따라하지 않되, 맥을 따라한다라는건가요.. = ㅅ=
<yemharc> 글쎄요..... 지금이 괜찮은거지 좋은건 아니라고 생각해요
<hanbin973> 저는 요즘 리눅스 커널이 맘에 안들어요. 최신커널이 너무 구버젼 기계들까지 지원할필요가 있을까요?
<yemharc> 구형 머신 지원의 경우에는 점진적으로 폐기되고 있는 추세지요
<hanbin973> 걍 2.6 에서는 옛날꺼 다 가져다 버리고 2.4 를 약간 보충해주는게 낫다고 봐요 ㄷ
<Alsen> 커널호환성이 커질 수록 무거워지는건 알지만, 최신커널한개로 모든 디바이스를 아우르면 사용자 입장에서는 편리하죠. 개발자입장에서는 한번더 뜯어야 하는 고충이 있겠고요
<yemharc> 리눅스의 장점이자 단점이기도 하고
<yemharc> 오픈소스의 장점이자 단점이기도 한 부분이지만
<hanbin973> 쩝 ㄷ
<yemharc> 현재의 상업용OS들처럼 '이렇게 가자!' 라고 할 수 없는게 리눅스라서 말이죠
<yemharc> 물론 나서서 이끄는 리더그룹이 없진 않지만, 그렇다고 그들 말대로 모든게 결정되는것도 아니잖아요
<hanbin973> 그렇긴하죠
<yemharc> 그리고 '우린 X를 버린다'라고 했다고 해서 X를 못쓰게 막는것도 아니구요
<yemharc> 아무리 생각해도 걱정할 이유가 없어요
<yemharc> 옛날부터 지금까지 오픈소스로 개발된 수많은 것들이
<yemharc> 1이 나오면 1과 비슷한 2가 나와서 경쟁해왔잖아요
<yemharc> 지금까지 그 어느것도 '1이 있는데 2 왜 만드냐' 같은 소린 안들었어요
<hanbin973> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 저는 이번 wayland도 그런 개념이라고 봅니다
<yemharc> 실제 지금과 제일 비슷한 경우가 일전에도 있었는데
<hanbin973> 어떤 경우인가요?
<yemharc> AIGLX하고 XGL이지요
<yemharc> XGL은 X를 통째로 대체하는 3D 데스크탑 개념이었고
<yemharc> AIGLX는 지금의 컴피즈처럼 X의 애드온으로 돌아가는 개념이었죠
<yemharc> 서로 경쟁을 벌이다가 결론적으로 AIGLX가 살아남았죠
<yemharc> 그리고 XGL은 폐기하고 그동안의 결과물은 AIGLX에 통폐합 시켜서 컴피즈가 탄생했습니다
<hanbin973> 네
<yemharc> 아마 X랑 wayland도 그런 길을 가지 않을까 싶어요
<yemharc> (물론 wayland에 그만큼의 매리트가 있는 경우지만요)
<hanbin973> 그런데 Wayland 도 X 를 감안해서 호환성이 있게 한다고 하네요.
<yemharc> 그건 당연하죠
<yemharc> Gtk를 통째로 다시 만드는건 진정한 삽질이잖아요 :)
<yemharc> 어차피 현 wayland는 소스코드도 3~4천라인 정도밖에 안되기도 하구요
<hanbin973> 그런데 물리학에서는 보통 수학이 간결할 수록 좋은 이론 ( 물론 현상도 잘 해결해줘야하지만 ) 라고 하잖아요. 그렇다면 프로그래밍에서도 소스가 간결할수록 좋은 프로그램인가요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 다만 목적이 조금 틀린데
<hanbin973> 어떻게 틀린가요?
<yemharc> 프로그래밍 소스의 경우 간결함을 원하는 이유는 코드의 최적화라는 부분도 있지만
<yemharc> 가장 큰 목적은 유지/보수를 원활하게 하기 위해서죠
<hanbin973> 그렇군요.
<hanbin973> 그래야지 버그같은것도 잡아내기 쉬울테고
<yemharc> 한번 완성된 수학 공식과는 다르게 프로그래밍은 완성이라는게 없으니까요
<yemharc> 버그도 잡기 쉽고 가독성도 높아지고
<yemharc> 여러가지 장점이 많죠
<hanbin973> 그렇네요
<yemharc> 가끔 우스갯소리로 "소스가 짧으면 용량이 작아져서 배포하기 쉬워지고 트래픽 덜 먹잖냐!!" 라고도 합니다 :)
<hanbin973> 그 기능이 완전히 같지만 길이가 다른 두 소스코드가 있을때, 컴파일시 용량 차이도 생기나요?
<yemharc> 그 경우는 길이보다도 알고리즘에서 차이가 나죠
<yemharc> 음..... 프로그래밍에서 추상화가 어떤 개념인지 아세요?
<hanbin973> 아니요
<yemharc> 간단히 말하자면..........
<yemharc> 기계어는 0101010101010  같은 식으로 표현되죠?
<hanbin973> 네
<yemharc> 이건 비유해서 말하자면 x에서 y까지 가는데 '1미터 전진해서 왼쪽으로 90도 방향 전환해서 2미터 전진' 같은 표현인데
<yemharc> 이게 C나 java같은 추상화 된 고급언어로 넘어가면 '요 앞에서 왼쪽으로 돌아서 조금 가면 돼' 로 바뀌는거죠
<hanbin973> 그렇군요. 그런데 그러면 컴이 알아먹나요 =.=?
<yemharc> 간단한 기준으로
<yemharc> 1번처럼 설명하는 저급언어 (ex)어셈블리나 하드웨어 수준의 제어가 가능한 C언어 같은 경우에는 되려 컴퓨터가 알아듣기 더 쉬워요
<yemharc> 2번같은 고급 언어의 경우에는 사람이 알아듣기 쉽죠
<yemharc> 단점이라면
<yemharc> 1번은 컴퓨터가 알아듣기 쉬운 대신에 '당장에 듣고 있는(컴파일) 녀석'에게 맞춰서 설명하는거라 이식성이 떨어지고
<yemharc> 2번은 컴퓨터가 알아듣기 어려운 대신 그걸 조작하는 사람이 알아듣기 쉽다 보니 이식성이 높죠
<yemharc> 그리고 이 설명도 사실 날림이고 깊게 들어가면 컴파일러까지 들어가야하니 패스할게요 ^^;
<hanbin973> 네 ㅋ
<yemharc> 어쨌든 삼천포로 빠졌는데
<yemharc> 같은 기능을 하는, 길이가 다른 두 개의 소스코드.......에 대한건
<yemharc> 같은 언어로 만들었고 같은 컴파일러로 같은 머신에서 바이너리 코드를 만들어 낸다면 일단 같은 용량이 나옵니다
<Work^Seony> 혹시... ~/.ssh_authorized_keys에 주석 넣을 수 있나요?
<yemharc> 안들어가지 않던가요
<Work^Seony> 되네요. 그냥 # 해서 넣으니까 되는 거 같아요
<yemharc> 으이쿠
<Work^Seony> 아... 오타요.. ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<yemharc> 아하.....
<yemharc> ssh_authorized_keys  <- 요거면 사용자 인증키 폴더였죠?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그런 폴더는 없고 그냥 .ssh 폴더에요.
<Work^Seony> ~/.ssh/ 안에 authorized_keys라는 파일을 만들어서 키값만 넣어주면 됩니다.
<yemharc> 흐음;;
<yemharc> 역시 이런데서 부족한 내공이 드러나는군요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그냥... 쓰면 알고 안쓰면 모르는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그것도 그렇지만요 ㅠㅠ..............하지만 ssh라서 변명할 여지가 없군요
<Alsen> http://opensea.egloos.com/4838303
<Alsen> 좀 늦었지만 재미있는 만화네요
<Alsen> 컴퓨터를 잘 모르는 사용자들도 이해하기 쉽게 되어있네요
<Alsen> 혹시 Rainmeter for linux 버전은 없을까나요?
<yemharc> http://forums.tauonline.org/computers-science-technology/57970-rainmeter-linux.html    ㅇㅅㅇ?
<yemharc> 대부분 와인 이야기밖에 없네요
<Alsen> 괜춘한 프로그램인데.. 가볍고
<Alsen> 일단 가벼우니 좋져 꾸미는 재미도 있고
<Alsen> 혹시나 했더니 역시나로군요
<yemharc> ?
<Alsen> 우분투에서는 Conky를 사용하라는군요
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<Alsen> Window에서는 Rainmeter, Ubuntu에서는 Conky
<Alsen> Console> find / -name '*.log' -exec ls -al {}  \;
<Alsen> 이러면 어지러워 지네요;
<yemharc> Console> find / -name '*.log' -exec ls -al {} \; >> all-log.log 로 깔끔(?)하게..........
<Alsen> 페이지 단위로 넘어가야 하는데 이건 뭐 핑테스트도 아니고, 계속 라인바이 라인으로 넘어가니 넘어간 정보는 확인을 못해요 ㅋ
<yemharc> Console> find / -name '*.log' -exec ls -al {} \; |less
<Alsen> Conky쓰시는 분은 안계신듯;;
<kbundo> 저요 ㅎ
<Alsen> 스샷 찍어주세요
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1303973763.png
<Alsen> 좋군요
<bundo> ^^;
<yemharc> 넷북에선 콘키를 쓰고 싶어도 화면이.......ㅠㅠ
<Alsen> 보통 넷북등에서 콘키사용하는걸요
<kbundo> 넷북에서 줄여서 쓰고 있습니다.
<Alsen> 데탑에서도 자주 사용하지만
<kbundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1303973934.png
<yemharc> 지금 이 스샷 inch가 몇인가요?
<Alsen> 10인치 넷북과 최소 24인치정도로 추정되는 모니터로군요
<kbundo> 네 맞습니다 10과 24
<Alsen> 정답!!
<Alsen> ㅎ1ㅎ1
<Alsen> 아 괜히 놋북 팔아버린듯.. 아까워리ㅣ;;
<Alsen> 그냥 우분투 설치해서 사용할걸;;
<bundo> 넷북은 내용을 줄였지요 ...
<Alsen> 이동성이 없다고 버린게 ㄲㄲ
<Alsen> 놋북주제에 멀티부팅으로 윈도우랑 우분투 설치했었는데
<Alsen> 60기가 안에서 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> Alsen 님이 대구 트윈센님 아니시죠 ?
<Alsen> 네 전 서울 강남구민이예요
<bundo> 네.. 대구 트윈센님 닉을 자꾸 바꾸어 들어 오시기에 혹시나 하고 물어 보았습니다.
<Alsen> 네네 오늘은 컨디션 좋으신가보네요.. 예전에는 나가라고 하셨었는데 ㅋ
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/W8Flt  우잌 귀엽다
<bundo> 제가 나가라고 했나요 ?
<Alsen> 네
<bundo> 헉
<Alsen> 한 일주일 정도 전에요
<bundo> 이유는 있었고요 ?
<Alsen> 분도님이 기분나쁘다고 하셨죠
<bundo> 저 일주일 전에 채팅안했는데 ?
<Alsen> 대략 그쯤이예요..
<Alsen> 그때 제 대화명은 Alsen이 아니었구요
<bundo> 한 2주 정도 IRC 거의 안왔거든요
<Alsen> 뭐 신경 쓰지 않지만;;
<Alsen> 전 로그를 확인할 방법이 없으니 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 어디 로그 찾아 봐야지
<Alsen> 예전 Vincent로 검색해 보세요
<bundo> 그떄 닉이 머었는지요 ?
<bundo> 네
<Alsen> yemharc 이게 뭐가 귀엽다는거죠? ㅋㅋ ㅋ스톰블어폰 사용하시네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> Alsen  22일 http://log.bundo.biz/index.php?year=2011&month=04&day=22&search_mode=highlight&search_word=bundo
<yemharc> 좋은건 써야죠 :)
<bundo> Alsen  23일 http://log.bundo.biz/index.php?year=2011&month=04&day=23&search_mode=highlight&search_word=bundo
<bundo> 저하고 대화 하신거 없는거 같은디 ...
<yemharc> (구글의 위엄)
<Alsen> 잠만요 둘러보고요 ^^
<Alsen> 22일 이전 자료는 없나요?
<Alsen> 이 이전인데;;
<bundo> 4월 전부 본것입니다.
<Alsen> 제가 이건 xchat으로 갈아탔을때고, 그 이전에는 mIRC사용했거든요
<bundo> 제가 어쩌다 술마시고 밤에 ... 농담은 하는데요
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그런듯
<bundo> 나가라 마라 그런말은 안하는데 음..
<Alsen> 음.. 그때
<Alsen> Ubuntu-ko 채널에 첨에 왔을때였는데;;
<Alsen> 그러다가 나가라고 하셔서 여기 나가고
<Alsen> 거기 우분투 다른곳에 들어갔는데
<Alsen> 거기 있다 보니 Bundo님 거기도 들어오셨었는데
<bundo> 그떄 닉이 먼가요
<bundo> 음 ~
<Alsen> 제가 사용한 전부 닉 : Vincent, Vincent_, 멋진유노, 유노, Alsen 정도 겠네요
<Alsen> 근데 굳이 찾아보실꺼까지야 ㅋ
<Alsen> #ubuntu-ko 나가라고 하셨고(freenode), 그담에 #ubuntu 에 들어오셨죠. (여기는 irc.hanirc.org)
<kbundo> 전 거기 들어 간거 아니고 있었겠지요 ㅎ
<Alsen> 그때 짱깨 라고 하셨던 것도 있었는데 잘 모르겠네요
<Alsen> 저도 그닥 신경을 안써서 언제인지는 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 그럼 인천 차이나 타운 간 날인가 음
<yemharc> 어흑 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> http://www.codefetch.com/  이런 사이트조차 lisp은 없네요
<Alsen> 이 사이트가 뭔가요???
<Alsen> 첨보는 + ㅁ+
<bundo> 짱개는 drake_kr 이 26일 말한거만 있는데 음
<bundo> 암튼 술마시고 장난은 하는데요
<bundo> 증거가 없네유 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 그때도 ~유 어투 사용하셨어요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 그냥 넘어가세요
<Alsen> 신경 안쓰니까요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 암튼 사람 내놓찌는 않습니다.
<Alsen> 그래요 제가 잘못 보았었나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 어쩌면 euc_KR 로 말 이상하게 쳐서
<bundo> 제가 HANIRC 가라고 한건 아닌지요 ?
<Alsen> 내일하고 모레 비온다고 하는데 그날도 황사비일까요???
<Alsen> 몰라요 처음 #Ubuntu-ko로 들어온날이어서;;
<Alsen> 저도 잘;;
<yemharc> 어.......
<yemharc> Alsen님이 여기 처음 오신게 언제쯤이죠?
<Alsen> 더구나 mIRC에서 그런 구분이 있었나요?
<Alsen> yemharc 저도 정확히는 기억 안나네요
<yemharc> 음....... 다른분인가
<kbundo> 아니 한달전에 mirc 쓰길래 .. 말도 못치길래.. HANIRC 가서 셋팅 배우고 오라고 한거 있는데 음
<yemharc> 어서오세요
<Alsen> 탐정수사 분위기;;
<kbundo> Alsen 대략 ?
<kbundo> Alsen 대략 언제쯤인가요 ?
<Alsen> 뭐가요??
<kbundo> 처음 오신거가요
<Alsen> 4월중이예요;; 한 2주정도 전후로;;
<kbundo> 제가 술많이 마시고 실수 했나 해서 찾아 보려는 것입니다,
<Alsen> 4월 6일 이후로
<Alsen> 아마 6일 전후일듯
<Alsen> 아 저도 잘 모르겠네요
<Alsen> 괜히 말해서 토픽이 이쪽으로 흐르네요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 저 잠시 마나탐
<Seony> 마나탐이 뭐에요?
<yemharc> 담배탐이라네요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 담배는 이미 끊은지 오래라...
<yemharc> 담배가 인간의 동력원이 된다면 어떤 의미로는 최고의 효율이군요 (........)
<Alsen> 그런건 아니구요.. 담배를 끊어야 하는데;;;
<Alsen> 게임에서 보면 Mana를 다쓰면 Portion을 아끼기 위해서 기다리는 시간에 흡연을 하는 것에서 파생한 단어가 '마나탐(ManaTime)'인거예요..
<HiOSS> 들어왔심다
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 보통 DCinside 폐인이라고 칭하는 사람들에게서 나온것이죠
<HiOSS> 안녕하세요~^^
<yemharc> .......설마설마 했지만 진짜 담배피우는 시간이었어요?..............
<Alsen> HiOSS 안녕하세요
<yemharc> HiOSS 어서오세요
<Alsen> yemharc 네 그렇죠 뭐;;
<HiOSS> 안녕하세요~^^ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 요즘은 게임들이 키보드와 마우스를 익숙하게 해주는 툴정도니까요
<HiOSS> 밥을 너무 많이 먹은 것 같아요
<HiOSS> 배불러서ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> alsen 최근 법안을 보면 그렇지도 않은거같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 셧다운 법안 19세로 수정해서 다시 올렸다더군요
<Alsen> 그래도 소용없어요 의미없는 법의안
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎ담배 피우는 재미로 당구장이랑 어항에 가는건데
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k_> 어항이 뭔가 한참 생각을 -_-;;
<yemharc> alsen 아뇨 의미가 있어서 문젭니다. 앞으로도 이런 규제는얼마든지 할 수 있다...라는 의미요
<Alsen> 오락실에 찾아오는 부모님과 같은 의미인가요? ㅋ
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그보다 심하죠
<HiOSS> 자꾸 법으로 뭐 하지마라 이러다가
<HiOSS> 나중에 불법 흡연 당구장 이런거 생기는거 아닌가 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 저 셧다운제 법안은 좀 확대해석 하면 권리와 의무의 경계선을 놓고 싸우는거에요
<han9k_> 불법 어항... -_-ㅋ
<Alsen> 써든어택이란 게임을 보면 15세이상 게임인데도 불구하고 피시방에는 초딩들이 욕지거리를 하면서 게임에 몰두한다죠
<yemharc> 청소년의 게임할 권리 vs 국가의 청소년 보호의 의무
<yemharc> 이걸 상식적으로 생각하면 당연히 후자에 비중을 줘야 하는게 맞는데
<Alsen> 우리나라 자체에서 주민번호를 사용하는 것 자체가 별로인지라..
<yemharc> 문제는 이걸 해결하기 위해 접근하는 방식이 '국가가 국민에게 해야 할 의무'가 아니라 '국민으로서 국가의 룰을 지킬 의무'로 접근한다는거에요
<Alsen> 저는 마저 책이나 읽어야 겠네요. 생산적인 활동을 오후에 한게 없다보니 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ..........저도 생산적인 활동을 하고 싶어요
<Alsen> 코딩하세요
<HiOSS> 기사 써주세요~
<HiOSS> 생산적 활동ㅎㅎ 시민기자
<yemharc> 엥..........
<yemharc> 아이쿠 그럴만한 실력이 안되서 굽신굽신
<Alsen> 저 예전에 교지 작성한적 있다지요
<HiOSS> ^^ 도와주시면 감사하겠습니다ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 제가 처음 작성한게 03년에 '슬로우푸드(SlowFood)'에관한 글이었는데 요즘은 '웰빙(WellBeing)'으로 명칭이 바뀌었더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 웰빙으로 쓰기 시작한지 꽤 오래되지 않았나요?
<yemharc> .......하도 웰빙빙빙 해서 그렇게 느끼는걸까요
<Alsen> 뭐 단어는 달라도 뜻은 같아요
<HiOSS> 요새는 웰빙보다 웰에이징이 주목을 받는시대가ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 안티에이징이 더 큰 주목이죠
<HiOSS> 웰빙-웰에이징-웰다잉 순으로 주목받게 되지 않을까요ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 전 생산적 활동을 원활히 하기 위해 카페로 가렵니다 ㅎ;;;
<HiOSS> 미디어 준비 하는데 후원금을 받아볼 까 생각하는데요 어떻게 하면 후원금을 잘 받을 수 있을까요??
<yemharc> 어떤 미디어요?
<HiOSS> 오픈소스 소프트웨어 전문 미디어입니다ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아.......혹시 전에 포럼에 올라왔던 그거인가요?
<HiOSS> 네ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그거 보면서 생각했던거긴 합니담
<yemharc> 다만...    좀 속물적으로 접근하자면 정부/관공서/기업 차원에서 오픈소스 도입시의 비용절감 효과 (.......) 어떨까 싶은데요
<yemharc> 사실 이 부분이 말은 많은데 정확하게 파고드는 케이스는 아직 본 적이 없어서 나름 괜찮을듯도 한데요
<HiOSS> 네ㅎㅎ 그 부분은 지금 기사로 준비 하고 있기는한데요^^;; 기사는 준비하고 있는데 자금이ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음.......
<yemharc> http://www.bizinfo.go.kr/bizguide1.do?filename=1-4-2
<yemharc> .....이쪽에 해당이 되려나요
<yemharc> 후원금 경우에는 조금 애매하네요
<Alsen> 후원금을 잘 받을려면, 후원금의 사용처를 투명하게 제공하고, 후원금을 내준 사람들의 이름또는 기관을 명시해주는 것이겠죠. 즉, 돈을 받으면 그것들이 잘 쓰이고 있다 라는 것을 크게 어필해야 후원금이 모이겠죠
<Alsen> 또한 후원금을 낸 사람들에게 뭔가 특별한 혜택이 주어져야 하겠죠
<yemharc> alsen 그 시작을 끊어줄 후원금(돈줄?!)을 찾는거 아닌가요?
<Alsen> 앱으로 따지자면 lite 와 Pro의 차이처엄
<Alsen> 아 그런가요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 전 포럼글은 못봐서
<yemharc> 전에 포럼글에서 더 진행이 안된 상태면 그렇게 알고 있거든요
<Alsen> 전 그럼 이만 빠질게요 ^^ 책보러 카페로 슝슝~!!
<yemharc> 네입 :)
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎ후원금을 내신 분들의 경우에는 주간지 발행하면 주간지 보내 드리고
<HiOSS> 후원 내역에 대해서도 홈페이지를 통해 수시로 공개 하려고 합니다.ㅎ
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 후원금 보내는 데 금액제한 같은거 있었나요?
<yemharc> 포럼글을 뒤져볼까.....
<HiOSS> ^^;;
<han9k_> 제한은 없죠..
<han9k_> 너무 과하면 국세청에서 덮칩니다. -_-
<HiOSS> 5천만원 이상 후원 해 주시는 분 계시면 주 3회 방문 청소, 안마 해드릴 생각을 하고 있다는ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 5천 ㄷ..
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 제 얄팍한 지갑 사정상 이번 15일부터 월 5만원정도 계획하고 있었거든요 (...)
<yemharc> (15일이 월급날인지라)
<han9k> 864만원이면 1년에 그런 아주머니 고용 가능해요 -_-
<HiOSS> 형 왜 그러세요!!ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 어이쿠;; 감사합니다^^
<yemharc> 지금 포럼 계정이 막혀있어서 (어흑.ㅠㅠ) 글타래 찾는중;;
<han9k> 분도님께 당하셨나요?
<yemharc> 제가 괜한 말로 분란조장을 한거 같아서 책임지고 징계받았습니다. 토요일날 모임 오면 풀어주고 안오면 생각날때 풀어준다는군요 (..........)
<han9k> 무슨 글 쓰셨죠??
<yemharc> 어..........
<yemharc> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=16829 이거군요
<han9k> (독재자 물러가라는 이야기가 어디서 들리네요..)
<yemharc> 쓴건 아니고 답글 와중에
<HiOSS> 우분투 한국 사용자모임 독재 타도를 위해 동지들이 일어나야겠군요
<yemharc> gi.........뭐더라..... 여튼 그분 답글이 예전부터 너무 공격적이라 한마디 했는데
<yemharc> 순식간에 제3차(그런거 없...?!) 포럼대전이 발발했습니다
<han9k> 네.. 그런 것은 그냥 주말 지나면 포럼 관리자가 '반성했겠지..'하고 풀어줄때도 있습니다.
<yemharc> .......사실 거기서 제가 쓴 글은 딱 2개 (...()
<yemharc> 하지만 어쨌든 스타트는 제가 끊은거니 책임은 져야죠
<yemharc> (포럼 로그인이 안되니 몸이 베베 꼬입니다)
<han9k> 저런
<yemharc> 그런데 생각해보면
<yemharc> 전 가입도 안하고 눈팅만 근 3년 가까이 했단 말이지요 (..........)
<han9k> 하하
<han9k> 저도 거의 그래요
<yemharc> 가입한건 진짜 최근이네요....... 이번달 초 쯤이었던가..........
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎ저도 기사 쓰는 것 때문에 가입했다가 거의 활동 안하다 요새 조금ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 사실 눈팅족으로 살 생각이었는데 분도님이 '질문에 답글 달면서 공부 많이 되더라'란 말 듣고
<yemharc> 모르는건 구글링 해가면서 답글 달고 하니까 확실히 배우는게 많아요
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎ그래도 답글 달기 위해 찾아보고 하시는게 대단하신 것 같아요
<HiOSS> 저는 답글 잘 못 달았다가 욕얻어먹을까 겁나서 아예 안쓰는데ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 사실 저도 답글 달때마다 손이 떨립니다 ㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎ^^;;
<yemharc> 그나마 분도님의 멋진 오타가 긴장을 풀어주죠 (...)
<han9k> 이만 퇴근합니다.
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<han9k> 주말 잘보내세요
<HiOSS> ^^주말 잘 보내세요~
<bundo> 헉 오늘 금요일 아닌데...
<imsu> Seony: latex 너무 어려워요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 때려쳐.
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> imsu; 담에 만나믄 나에게 TeX 갈쳐줘.
<jasonjang> 요
<imsu> jasonjang: 헉;; 저 완전 초보인데용 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> jasonjang: 안녕하세용 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> bluetux; 트윗에서 자주 보니 낯설지가 않네요, 하지만 irc 에서는 LTNC, 인사합니다.
<jasonjang> imsu; 초보든 때려치든...갈쳐줘요.
<imsu> ntnc 가 뭐에요?
<imsu> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오랜만에 이선희 노래 들으니 좋다 ~ 히히
<whatev3r> #latex
<jasonjang> LongTimeNoSee.........."오랫만여요~~~~"
<imsu> 아하 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 줄여쓰기의 대가 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 으음.....
<yemharc> imsu, jasonjang 안녕하세요
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세용 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 명령? "안녕하세요", 안부 "안녕하세요?" ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안녕하란? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> you must 안녕 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 콩글리쉬 켁켁
<yemharc> 이 무슨 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 으흐흐
<yemharc> 마트가서 우유 2팩 사와. 달걀도 있으면 5개 사오고.  -> 결과는?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그게 엊그제 봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 우유팩 5개 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 공돌이들 댓글에 장난아니던데 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 윽, 급 퇴근합니다.
<imsu> 오
<imsu> 벌써요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕히 들어가세용
<yemharc> imsu 아시는군요 ㅋ
<yemharc> jasonjang 들어가세요
<imsu> yemharc: 저도 보고 빵터졌었죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 또 틀리지도 않다는게 문제죠
<yemharc> 인공지능이 괜히 안만들어 지는게 아니라니까욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저도 퇴근합니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<Seony> 혹시 무선 키보드/마우스 중에서, 수신기 한 개로 여러 개의 키보드/마우스를 쓸 수 있는 그런 제품도 있나요?
<Seony> 아... 반대로요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 키보드/마우스 하나로 여러 개의 수신기를 쓸 수 있는...
<bundo> 현재 Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) 다운로드 가능합니다.
<bundo> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<rockadelic> 다운로드 받고 있습니다...1시간 남았다네요..
<bundo> 에고 다운 받고 글쓰는 건디 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 10분이었다가  45분으로 변했네요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 페북하고 IRC 하고 포럼 알렸더니 느려지는 군요
<Ponics> 분도님 여기 계신건가효 ?
<bundo> 네..
<Ponics> 여기는 다른 IRC 섭인가 보군효 ...
<bundo> 여기 프리노드에요
<bundo> irc.ubuntu.com 으로 도 접속가능
<cartes_home> 분도님 안녕하세요^^
<Ponics> 흠냐..
<rockadelic> 데스크탑에 하드가 두개 달려있는데....우분투가 각각 하드에 두개 깔릴 수도 있나요?
<shriekout> 깔면되죠
<rockadelic> 첨에 컴터 켜면...메뉴가 6개 나옵니다.   1. 우분투1 실행 / 2. 우분투 리커버리 / 3. 메모리 테스트 / 4. 메모리테스트 어쩌고 / 5. 우분투2 / 6. 우분투2 리커버리
<rockadelic> 1.번으로 실행했다 치면....이게 하드 A에 있는 놈인지 B에있는 놈인지 어떻게 식별하나요?
<rockadelic> 만약 둘중에 하나를 날려버리고 싶다면 어떻게 하는게 가장 깔끔할까요?? 자료 백업은 필요 없습니다.
<rockadelic> 이왕이면 5/6번에서 실행되는 우분투2를 날리고 싶은데요.
<Ponics> vmware or vbox
<Seony> 부팅하고나서 /etc/fstab 보시면 됩니다.
<Seony> 현재 몇번째 하드로 부팅이 됐는지 확인하시면 될 것 같네요
<Ponics> 구지 우분투로 전체 부팅 할 특별한 이유 없다면 vmware 나 vbox 를 쓰심이..
<rockadelic> vmware 가 뭔지 모릅니다..-_-;;
<Ponics> 구글 사마에 문의 하심이...
<rockadelic> 네.
<Seony> 음... 위에 /etc/fstab 보시면 된다고 적어드렸는데..
<rockadelic> 앞에 뭘 붙여야되나요???죄송...아무것도 몰라요..
<Seony> rockadelic: http://www.google.co.kr/search?hl=ko&source=hp&biw=1171&bih=794&q=fstab+%EC%84%A4%EB%AA%85&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=
<bundo> 11.04 공유 로 올렸으니 한숨 자야징 쩝
<Ponics> 우분투를 비롯하여 Linux 쪽의 파티션에 관한 사전 지식 없이 설치 하시게 되면.. dev 장치에 대한 이해도가 부족하여 기존의 설치된 윈도그 마저 안될 가능성이 높습니다.
<bundo> 1시간 석침 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> bundo: 주무십시오!
<Ponics> 분도님 / 11.04 ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<bundo> ^^;
<cartes_home> 저도 옛날에 멀티부팅 할때 힘들었다져
<cartes_home> 자료도 다 날리고
<cartes_home> 막막하고
<rockadelic> 윈도우는 이미 밀어 버렸고요..자료는 날릴게 없어서 그냥 맘편히 말아 먹고 있습니다.ㅋ
<cartes_home> 리눅스는
<cartes_home> /dev/hda1, hda2, hdb1, hdb2
<cartes_home> 이런식으로 C: D: F: E:를 좀더 구체적으로 지정하는거 아시져?
<rockadelic> 몰랐네요..
<cartes_home> 첫번째 실제하드가 hdx에서 hda에요
<Seony> 음... 장치명으로 연결되는 것부터 알아보셔야할 거 같은데요...
<cartes_home> 두번째 실제하드가 hdb구요
<rockadelic> 네.
<Seony> rockadelic: 근데 그게 컴퓨터마다 이름이 조금 다를 수도 있으니까, 일단 부팅을 하셔서 /etc/fstab 부터 보셔야되요...
<Seony> cartes_home: sd도 있는 거 알죠?
<rockadelic> 실제 하드는 두개고 각각을 두개의 파티션으로 나눈건가요?..
<rockadelic> 어렵네요..일단 지금은 퇴근해야 되서...책좀 찾아 보고 올께요.
<Seony> 음... 이게 여기서 설명하기 시간이 좀 걸릴텐데...
<rockadelic> 공부 좀 하고 오겠습니다.^^..즐거운 저녁 되셋요~
<Seony> 네. 즐거운 퇴근 되세요
<cartes_home> 써니님: 네 요즘은 sda1 이렇게 하더군요
<cartes_home> SATA의 s인가요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그게 요즘이라서 그런 게 아니구요, Sata는 s에요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes_home> 왜그런건지몰름
<Seony> sata랑 scsi는 s를 붙이죠.
<cartes_home> 아 예전엔 SCSI만 sda
<Seony> 그러니까 장치명, device name에 따라 이름을 붙이기 때문에 그런 거에요.
<cartes_home> 했는데
<cartes_home> 우와.. 그렇군요
<Seony> 플로피 디스크는... fd가 되겠죠?
<cartes_home> 써니님이 그 하와이사는분 맞으시져?
<Seony> 네. 어제 저한테 몇년생이냐고 물어보셨잖아요. 그새 까먹으셨네요
<cartes_home> 까먹은건아니구요.. 아리까리해서;
<cartes_home> ㅈㅅ;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아리까리할 사람이 따로있죠, 방장을 아리까리해요? ㅎㅎ
<cartes_home> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 뭐 웃자고 한 얘기니, 그냥 편하게 넘어가구요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes_home> 네에
<cartes_home> 저두 리눅스공부 예전에 많이 했떠염 ㅠㅠ
<cartes_home> 흑흑
<cartes_home> 하도 옛날 지식이 되어서 그렇지
<cartes_home> 안쓰니까;aa
<cartes_home> 요즘에 밀어버리고 우분투를 메인으로 쓸 욕구를 많이 느끼네욤ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 욕구를 느끼는 순간 바로 실행을...
<Seony> 결단력이 있어야죠
<cartes_home> 자료를 다 백업해야해서
<cartes_home> 하기 싫어하고있지요;
<cartes_home> 히히힝
<Seony> 외장하드 따로 하나 안쓰세요?
<cartes_home> 하나 있긴해여
<cartes_home> ^_^
<Seony> 평소에 외장하드에 다 몰아넣으세요... 언제 날아가도 부담없도록...
<cartes_home> 흠...
<cartes_home> 500GB 저장용 하드가 하나 더 달려있져
<cartes_home> 그거말군
<Ponics> 그나마 옛날 보다야 grub 가 나와서 많이 편해 지긴 했지요..
<cartes_home> lilo일때는 더 불편했나여?
<cartes_home> 멀티부팅할때 기능이 더 딸렸던걸로.. 자세히는 기억안남
<Seony> 전 lilo가 더 좋아요
<cartes_home> 그렇군요
<Seony> 젠투 설치하면 무조건 lilo로 고고씽
<Ponics> lilo 일때가 불편 했다기 보다는...grub 사용후부터 초보자들이 접근하기 쉬워 졌다는 말뜻이죠..
<cartes_home> 전투모드!
<cartes_home> 포닉스님, 아네..^^
<Ponics> LI <-- 이것만 나오고 멈추는 경우가 초보자들을 좀 당황케 했지요..
<cartes_home> 아..
<cartes_home> 책에 LI만 나올경우 이렇게 가능성이 높습니다 이런거 참조했어요 저는
<Ponics> 하지만 grub 를 사용하면서 최소한 부팅 선택 메뉴까지는 나오잖아요.. :) 나머지는 여전히 초보자들에게는 힘든일이지만..
<cartes_home> 사용자한테 친절한게 좋죠^^
<cartes_home> 전 예전 도스배치파일 생각하면서
<cartes_home> 부팅설정파일 고쳤다는
<Ponics> 훔.. 사실 윈도그 사용자들이 너무 편한것에 길들여 져서요... 비 윈도그 OS 사용하라고 하면 자꾸 윈도그와 비교를 하게 됩니다.
<cartes_home> 맥도 편하잖아요
<Ponics> 저도 슬랙 3.3 때부터 써서 LILO 가 옛향수를 불러 오긴 합니다...
<cartes_home> 리눅스는 리눅스의 길이 있는거죠..
<Ponics> 하지만.. 머 세상이 편해지게 바뀌고 있으니.. 귀찮아서 그냥 grub 를 씁니다.. :)
<cartes_home> 근데 자꾸 비교하는건 사람 예전경험에 비해서 생각하는 본능 같은거 같아요
<Ponics> 훔... 사실 리눅스나 데비안 이나 BSD 계열의 OS 들은 전문가들 아는 사람들만이 쓴다라는 인식이 아직까지는 좀 있죠.. 윈도그에 비해 초보자들이 쉽게 다가갈수 없는 부분들이
<Ponics> 아까 어느분이 문의 하신대로... 하드디스크 에 따로 지정해서 설치가 하는데 어떻게 하냐 등등..
<Ponics> 사실.. 윈도그는 그런거 걱정 안하고 그냥 막 설치 하잖아요..
<Ponics> 그나마 데비안 기반의 우분투가 초보자들이 쓰게에 편리성을 많이 갖출려고 하고는 있지요..
<cartes_home> 셔틀워쓰씨는 백만장자에다가
<cartes_home> MS Windows에 대한 대안을 적극적으로 마련하다니
<cartes_home> 빌게이츠 다음가는 대단한 인물인것 같아요
<cartes_home> 앞으로 성공했음 좋겠어요
<cartes_home> 리눅스 GNOME같은경우 상당히 맘에 들더라구요
<Ponics> 머 결국 사회적 공공의 이익을 위한 투자 차원에서 셔틀워쓰 씨가 도네이션 하는거는 이해 갑니다.
<Ponics> 빌게이츠는 장사꾼이라서...
<Ponics> 언제나 기본적으로 독점을 베이스로 운영을 한다는 느낌이..
<Ponics> 사실... 머 아파치 제단도 도네이션으로 운영 되는 단체 입니다...
<cartes_home> 수익을 못내고있나요?
<Ponics> 상업적으로 이익을 내지는 않습니다..
<Ponics> 아파치 제단이 상업적으로 웹서버를 판매 하는걸 보셨나요 ?
<cartes_home> 그렇군요ㅛ
<cartes_home> 잘몰르겠습니다
<Ponics> apache2 <-- 이게 httpd 로 많이 쓰이죠.. 왠만한 OS iOS 빼고는 다 지원합니다.. 그것도 공개 소스형태로..
<cartes_home> 음..^^
<cartes_home> 네에...
<Ponics> 그래서... 문제점이나 튜닝 혹은 기술 지원이 없습니다.. 버그 리포팅만 받지요..
<cartes_home> 우분투는 기술지원으로 수익모델을 잘만들었으면 좋겠어요
<Ponics> 그게 사실 국내에서의 오픈 소스에 대한 인식이 잘못되어 있어서 좀 힘든 면이 있습니다..
<Ponics> 오픈소스는 무조건 공짜 라는 인식이 잘못 박혀 있어서..
<Ponics> 공짜 프로그램에 왜 유료 기술 지원비를 내야 하냐 라는... 식의
<cartes_home> 그렇군요
<Ponics> 그래서 문제점이 많고 허구헌날 보안 구멍 숭숭 뚤려 패치 하는 윈도그 제품을 쓰는 이유가 이런 이유죠..
<Ponics> 윈도그 사서 쓰면 기술 지원을 받을수 있는 회사가 M$ 이다 라고..
<Ponics> 참... 마케팅 잘한거죠 M$ 가..
<cartes_home> 저는 캐노니컬사가 자기네 본거지부터 그런 수익모델 사업
<cartes_home> 을 했으면 해요 우리나라는 모르겟구..
<Ponics> 캐노니컬 자체가 ... 사실 도네이션 으로 운영되는 회사 라서...
<Ponics> 도네이션 으로 만들어진 제품을 캐노니컬 회사가 상업적으로 판매 한다고 하면... 양키 마인드 에서는 욕먹겠죠 ?
<cartes_home> 네에
<cartes_home> 에?
<cartes_home> =ㅁ=;
<cartes_home> 잘몰르겟어요
<Ponics> 훔... 커머셜 컴퍼니가 아니 므로... 커머셜 컴퍼니가 아닌 회사가 도네이션 받는 돈으로 제품을 만들어서 커머셜 하게 판매를 한다고 하면..
<Ponics> 그건 그들 사회에서 욕먹을 꺼란 말이죠...
<Ponics> 머 한쿡사회에서야 별문제가 안되지만...
<Ponics> 머 아무튼 저의 개인적인 생각 입니다.. ㅋ
<Ponics> 여기도 역시나 사람들의 대화가 별로 없군요.. ㅋ
<cartes_home> 대화하기 어렵다고 생각되서 그냥 우물쭈물 해버렸습니다;;
<cartes_home> 저가 있습니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Ponics> 카테스님 <-- 맞나요 ?
<cartes_home> 안녕하세요
<Ponics> 어서오세요.
<cartes_home> 포닉스님, 그냥 로마자로 표기해요^^;; 굳이하자면 칼테스인데 r발음이없어서;
<yemharc> 1104 떴군요
<cartes_home> 저는 우분투제품 라이센스를 판매하는게 아니라, 기술지원서비스업을 돈받고 하자는 의미였어요
<cartes_home> 그걸위해 도네이션을 해도 괜찮다고 생각합니다만;;
<Ponics> 칼테스님 이라고 부를께염.. ㅋ
<yemharc> 무슨 이야기 중이신가요?
<cartes_home> 네 그리부르세요.. 저는 어짜피 우분투고수도 아니라서 잘몰라요^^
<Ponics> 아무튼 국내와 해외의 사회적 마인드가 좀 다른 관계로... 좀더 신중히 접근 해야 할듯 합니다..
<cartes_home> 그렇군요
<Ponics> 오픈 소스를 가지고 좀 패키징 해서 국내에서 상업적으로 패키징 판매 하는 회사들도 있었습니다만...
<Ponics> 그게 이미지가 별로 않좋게 되어서요..
<cartes_home> 어떤회사들잉있나요?
<yemharc> 전설의 맨드리바가 있으니까요 (.......)
<Ponics> 해외의 관련된 개발 제단에서도 별로 않좋게 보는지라...
<Ponics> 예로 들면... 아파치 제단에서 배포하는 아파치 웹서버를 단지 패키징만 조금 바꿔서 상업적으로 국내 업체어서 판매 한다면...
<Ponics> 판매는 둘째고... 오픈소스 는 무료 인데 왜 돈을 받고 팔지 ? 라는 생각이 들겠지요 ?
<yemharc> 그건 '공짜'라는 인식이 워낙 강해서 그런거죠
<yemharc> 사실 오픈소스 프로그램 가져다 팔아도 아무 문제 없습니다
<Ponics> 그렇쵸... 그게 국내의 오픈 소스에 대한 인지도 입니다..
<yemharc> 소스코드만 동봉한다면요
<Ponics> 그게 GPL 이나 GNU 이냐...
<Ponics> 머 그런걸 잘모르고
<yemharc> 그냥 공짜라고만 생각하죠
<Ponics> 무조건 오픈소스는 공짜라는 잘못된 인식 때문에..
<Ponics> 국내에서는 좀 민감한 상황입니다...
<Seony> yemharc: 아파치 라이센스는 소스를 공개하지 않아도 됩니다...
<Ponics> 기술적으로 확실히 지원해줄 회사가 있고... 그 회사에 기술지원 요금 이라고 인식만 되면 괜찮은데 그게 ...
<Ponics> 기존 인식을 깨기기 힘들죠..
<yemharc> seony 좋은 지적 감사합니다 :)
<Seony> 별말씀을요.
<yemharc> 확실히 아파치는 GPL이 아니었죠
<Seony> 아파치는 "아파치 라이센스 2.0"이라고 하는 자체 라이센스가 있습니다.
<yemharc> 오라클도 자체 라이센스로 발급했던가요?
<cartes_home> 오라클은 EULA아니에요?
<Ponics> 그냥 예로 든것입니다.. ㅋ 아파치가 GPL 이다 GNU 이다 라고 말하는건 아닙니다.. ㅋ
<yemharc> :)
<Seony> 네... 오라클은 EULA. 뭐 그게 그거죠. 자기네 맘대로 정한 라이센스니까...
<yemharc> 그런데 국내 오픈소스 업체 살아남은곳이 있긴 한가요....
<cartes_home> 큐브리드 어떤가요?
<cartes_home> XE도 있꼬
<Ponics> 머.. 오픈소스를 가져다가 겁나 삽질해서 일부 살아 남은 업체가 몇몇 있긴 합니다만...
<Seony> yemharc: 몇 군데 있긴 있습니다.
<Seony> 옛날 나우누리 리동 회장 이만용씨랑 그 외분들이 시작한 회사가 아직 있죠...
<yemharc> <-상황 전혀 모릅니다
<Seony> 뭐 거기 말고도 몇군데 더 있을 거에요.
<yemharc> 유일하게 기억하는게 리눅스코리아인데...
<Seony> 안녕리눅스도 아직 살아있구요...
<Seony> 뭐 거긴 업체라고 할 순 없겠지만..
<Ponics> 우분투가 점점 좋아 지는걸 보니.. 한편으로는 보편성이 좋아 지는군하 라고 생각 되고.. 또한편으로는... 이러다가 윈도그 처럼 폐쇄성이 높아지면 어케 하나 라는 생각도 듭니다.
<yemharc> 한컴은 죽었는지 살았는지.......아시아눅스로 잠깐 반짝하다 소식이 없네요
<Seony> 한컴은 옛날에 망했습니다.
<Seony> 말씀하시는 그 한컴이 맞다면요...
<yemharc> ponics 글쎄요... 리눅스에 한해서 폐쇄성 걱정은 안해도 될거같은데요
<yemharc> seony haansoft linux였던가요? 한컴 자회사였던
<Seony> yemharc: 아... 제가 말씀드린 곳은 hancom.com이었어요
<Ponics> 한컴이란 회사는 일찌감치 없어졌지만 거게이 리눅스쪽 삽질했던 팀들은 아직도 어딘가에서 삽질 하고 있습니다.. ㅋ
<yemharc> 아, 거긴 04년인가 최종부도 났죠
<Seony> 네. 거기 리눅스 참 맘에 들었는데...
<Seony> 아래아한글 포팅도 좋았고...
<yemharc> 그 당시 얼마 없는 한글 완벽(?!)지원 리눅스 배포판이었죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네. 저는 거기꺼 3개나 사서 썼거든요
<yemharc> 제 집(본가) 구석에 한컴오피스가 있을겁니다
<yemharc> 그당시 5만 얼마였던가로 기억하네요
<yemharc> .....하지만 막상 결제하고선 넷으로 설치 (...)
<Ponics> 그당시가 매우 사회적으로 혼란한 시기였죠.. imf 시작 할때라... 국산품 애용으로 좀 빤짝 했죠..
<yemharc> 확실히 그런 시기였네요...
<Ponics> 한컴쪽에 일하던분이 한컴리눅스 하고 한컴오피스 나왔다고 막 광고 하고 하나 써보라고 받았던 기억이..
<Ponics> 한컴에서 리눅스용 아래한글 개발은 그전부터 했었어요..
<Ponics> 한글 3.1 때부터..
<Ponics> 인가 아무튼...
<Ponics> 리눅스용으로 아래 한글을 썼던 기억이..
<yemharc> 3.1부터요? 그럼 엄청 오래전부터 아닌가요
<Ponics> 넵...
<Ponics> 98 용 나오면서 1년 후인가 나왔죠.. 그때 역시 디바이스락 으로 해서..
<yemharc> 아래아 한글이면 언제야 (.......) 초등학생때인거 같은데요...
<Ponics> 리눅스용은... 사용자키 하고 제품키하고 조합해서 인증하는 방식으로..
<Seony> 아래아 한글 3.x면... 95년도에 나온 물건인데요...
<Ponics> 아무튼 저의 친구가 그걸 돈주고 사서 리눅스 X 환경에서 쓰던 기억이 나옵니다..
<yemharc> 95년이면.... 초등학생때 맞네요
<yemharc> .......맞나;
<Seony> 그때는 리눅스용 아래아한글 개발 안했습니다.
<Ponics> ?
<Seony> 정확히는 한글 2005버전부터 나오기 시작했죠...
<Seony> 95년이면 국내에서 리눅스 구경하기도 어려운 시절인데..
<Ponics> 리눅스용 아래 한글 판매는 일반인들에게 잘 알려 지지 않았어요..
<Ponics> 말씀 하신대로 95년 부터 99년 까지는 리눅스 버전이 3.3 부터 해서 4.2 알짜 나오면서..
<Seony> 리눅스 안쓰는 사람들이야 몰랐겠지만, 리눅스 쓰는 사람들은 다 알려진 사실입니다.
<Seony> 돈 벌어야되는 기업이 제품 출시하고도 광고를 안했을리는 없었구요...
<Ponics> 제가 99년에 TT 사업을 하면서 리눅스 서버 하고 리눅스 에서 아래 한글 을 쓰는걸 봤습니다.
<Seony> 말씀하신 95년부터 99년 즈음에 나온 건 분명 리눅스용이 맞긴 맞지만, 정식으로 보기 어렵습니다.
<Seony> 제가 그걸 직접 써봐서 알거든요.
<Ponics> 넵.. 맞습니다. 정식은 아니였습니다.
<Seony> 프린트부터도 제대로 안되는 거라, 사실상 정식이라고 하는 리눅스용 한글은 2005때부터 나온 게 정확한 겁니다... 그 전까지는 다 베타였구요...
<Seony> 게다가 배포판도 심하게 가려서 설치조차도 아주 힘들었었죠...
<Ponics> 써니 님께서 말씀하시는것이 맞습니다. 제가 말하고자 하는건.. 한컴이 그때부터 리눅스용 개발 중이였다는 말이였습니다. 그때 부터 상품화되어서 출시되었다는 말이 아닙니다.
<Seony> 네. 제가 말씀드리는 부분은, 95년도부터 개발한 건 아니라는 점이에요.
<Seony> 95년도는 진짜로 리눅스 구경도 하기 어려운 시절인데, 그때부터 기업이 이윤을 바라보고 개발을 시작했다는 건 납득하기 어렵죠
<Seony> 말씀하신대로 알짜가 나오면서 인기를 끌기 시작하자 개발이 시작됐다고 보는 게 맞지않나 싶습니다.
<yemharc> 95년이면 IT업계(라 할만한 것도 크지 않았지만) 관계자들도 잘 모르는 사람이 더 많던때인거 같은데요...
<Ponics> 알짜가 나오면서 개발이 시작한건 맞습니다.
<Ponics> 제가 리눅스를 처음 접한것이 95년 이였으니깐요..
<Ponics> 95년도 부터 개발한건 아닌것이 맞습니다.
<Ponics> 제가 착각을 했군요.
<Seony> 저도 96년도에 처음 접했는데, 그때는 리눅스용 한글은 커녕 X윈도우 띄우는 것도 어려워서 난리었던 시절이에요...
<Ponics> 전 X 를 띄우기 위해서 그래픽 카드를 바꿨다는...
<Seony> X윈도우 띄워봐야 fvwm2에서 돌아가는 어플이 있지도 않았었구요..
<Ponics> 그때의 가장 큰 메리트는 xteam 을 다중으로 띄울수 있다는것 하나 때문에..
<Ponics> x를 쓸려고 했습니다..
<Ponics> x텀인가 ...
<Ponics> 지금은 터미널이죠..
<Seony> 네. 그말이 그말...
<Seony> X-Terminal = xterm
<Ponics> 컴파일 걸고... 한쪽에서는 vi 로 수정하고 다른쪽으로는 또 컴파일 걸고..
<Ponics> 그거 때문에 기를 쓰고 x를 띄울려고 했죠..
<Ponics> 지원 되는 그래픽카드를 리스트에서 보고.. 그걸 다시 사서 바꿨다는..
<Ponics> 전 슬랙 3.1 을
<Ponics> 95년에는 리눅스를 쓰긴 했지만.. 패포판 이 뭔지도 모르고..
<Ponics> 그냥 친구집에 있는 리눅스 를 마냥 신기해 하면서..
<Ponics> 썼다는...
<Barami> 냐음.. 11.04 릴리즈 됬어요 =3
<Barami> ~_~
<yemharc> barami :)
<Alsen> 쓩~!
<drake_kr> 아오
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-29
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> MK-B; 그래서 이름이 뭐냐니깐요
<jasonjang> 정작 내가에는 답도 않하고....쩝 ㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 쩝
<yemharc> 분도님
<bundo> yemharc  답변 많이 하는 yemharc 님을 갠히 11.04 출시 시기에 블럭 한듯
<bundo> 아 손발이 고생~
<yemharc> 으잌 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 콘키rc 설정에서
<bundo> 참 그놈아 다시 왔데요
<yemharc> 텍스트 출력 정렬하는 태그가 있나요?
<yemharc> 누구요?
<bundo> 새벽에 글 썻더군요
<yemharc> 흐음
<bundo> 그 말 개판 하는..
<yemharc> 어제 새벽은 11.04 설치하느라 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아...혹시 그 저의 블럭원인(?)이 된 그분 말인가요?
<bundo> 네..
<yemharc> 흠
<bundo> 암튼 콘키는 정렬이.. 가운데 , 왼쪽, 오른쪽 있고
<bundo> 텍스트 내에선 다음줄 정도
<yemharc> 가운데는 alignc ?
<bundo> 문법 보세요 기억 안나유 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 다른게 아니라 지금 ps 출력부분 정렬중인데
<yemharc> 정렬이 안되요 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> 게다가 10.04에서 무선랜 가동하면 커널패닉 -> 10.10 유선랜으로 바뀜 -> 11.04 다시 무선랜
<yemharc> ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> 어서오세요
<bundo> 콘키 문법은 hTML 처럼 시작헀으면 끝에 막아 주어야 하는거 아시죠
<yemharc> 그건 예제파일 보고 파악했는데
<yemharc> ..테이블 태그 쓰고싶은 기분이에요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> yemharc  레이어 쓰세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 잘 몰라서 문제죠 ㅎ
<bundo> yemharc  , Ponics 페북 하시나요 ?
<yemharc> help me, bondo~
<bundo> 페북 이 간단간단 의사 전달 좋트라고요
<bundo> Work^Seony 님
<yemharc> 어디 적당히 참고할 conkyrc 파일 없을까요
<bundo> "콘키놀이 해보아요" 포럼 검색
<bundo> 과 그놈룩의 칼라콘키
<bundo> Work^Seony 님 이방 새로온 Ponics 님은 포니즈님 아니에요
<bundo> 포닉스콤맹 이라고 hanirc 분이에요
<bundo> 어 shriekout 매지 있넹
<Ponics>  ?
<Ponics> 아.. 전 콤맹입니다.. 잘 부탁 드립니다..
<Alsen> 뚜~! 뚜르르뚜뚜~! 뚜르르뚜뚜~! 뚜르르르~뚜르르르~뚜르르르뚜뚜~!!
<hanbin973> 이제 트포도 침공물이 되는거군요 =.=
<hanbin973> 본격 로봇이 지구 점령하는 영화 =.=
<hanbin973> 역시 물량이 젤 쌘거였어 =.= 모든 게임과 영화에서 무조건 대량살상무기하고 물량이 짱이란 말야 =.=
<Alsen> 그걸 오줌발이라 하죠
<Alsen> 센놈이 짱먹는 ㅋ
<hanbin973> 아무리 한놈이 강해도 물량이 쩔면 무조건 털려요 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 어머나. 이.. 이대호가 도루를!! ㄷㄷㄸ
<Alsen> 오줌= 영화, 사람= 관객 의 초점에서 보시길 바랍니다.
<Alsen> 오줌 자체는 양이 많으나 적으나 파괴력이 없는 상태라 가정할때
<Alsen> 파괴력을 만들어 내는 것은 사람 즉, 관객입니다.
<Alsen> 입소문을 타기 시작하니까요
<Alsen> 아무래도 양이 많으면 파괴력은 더 클 것이고,
<Alsen> 양이 적으면 파괴력이 그만큼 적겠죠
<Alsen> 그렇니 오줌발 센놈이 짱먹는다는 말이 생긴것이랍니다
<hanbin973> 그런데 파일이 있는데 없다고 징징대면 어떻게 해야하나요 =.=
<Alsen> 읭? 그건 무슨 말씀이신지?
<Alsen> 갑자기 파일??
<hanbin973> 에러가 나서요. 컴파일도 다 됫고 실행하면 되는데
<hanbin973> make install 하면 에러 =.=
<hanbin973> checkinstall 해도 에러
<Alsen> 소스코드 다시 확인해보시고 컴파일 해보세요
<hanbin973> 그러면 2시간 걸려요.
<hanbin973> 컴파일된거 소스에서 돌려봐도 잘 실행되는데
<hanbin973> make install 할대만 그러니 어이가 없죠 ㄷ
<Alsen> 이미 컴파일 된것은 install ?
<hanbin973> 네. 컴팔된걸 install 할려고 ㄷ
<Alsen> 흐음..
<Alsen> PATH 확인해보셨나요?
<hanbin973> Path 는 맞는거 같은데요
<Alsen> 아 그럼 당장에 생각나는게 없네요.. ^^;;
<hanbin973> 잠깐 removed-files 라는 파일이 없네. 그런데 왜 구글링해봐도 아무것도 없냐 =.=
<hanbin973> 어 checkinstall 말고 make install 은 또 잘되네 =.=
<hanbin973> 이거 대체 뭐야
<hanbin973> 어 명령어 살짝 바꿔주니까 되네 =.=? 이건 대체 뭐징 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 그러고 보니 11.04 오늘 나왓네
<hanbin973> 이번 전교등수는 최악일거 같은데 웬지 모를 따스한 기운이 느껴진단 말야 =.= 묘하네 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 야야야~ hanbin973 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 오랫만요~
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요 __
<hanbin973> 제순님 ㅎㅎ 최근에 공부한다고 바쁘다가 시험기간이라서 시간이 약간 여유가 생겨서 오늘로 2틀째 들어오고 있습니다 .ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 예. 말 좀 곱게 합시다. 전부 반말이야 어뜨케.........ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 예, 참 반가워요.
<jasonjang> 아버님 포함 식구들 다 안녕하시죠?!
<hanbin973> 네 다 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 예, 참 오랫만이고...어디선가 사진을 봤드니...골격이 많이 변했습니다. ㅋ
<hanbin973> 다만 요즘 동생이 좀 ( 6학년 접어들면서 사춘기 시작된듯 ㄷ ) 일을 저지르네요
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 음;; 저는 진짜 여기서 키 멈췄으면 좋겟슴다 ㅜ
<jasonjang> 댁은 끝났우? ㅋ 4춘기!
<jasonjang> 걍 하염없이 커도 좋아요. 넘치지 않는다우
<jasonjang> 크면 클수록 좋은 것여요
<hanbin973> 저는 아주 짧은기간동안 좋아하는 사람이 생겼던적이 있어서 그런게 있었던거 같은데 그 외에는 별로 다른걸 못 느꼈던것 같습니다.
<jasonjang> 예에~
<jasonjang> 동생은 반응이 달리 나오는가보구만!
<jasonjang> 고고익선 ㅎ
<hanbin973> ( 약간 잘난척이긴하지만 ) 안철수 교수님이 자기는 책 읽는다고 사춘기가 없었다고 하는데 저도 비슷한거 같아요. 저는 항상 머릿속에 철학, 과학적 잡념때문에 =.=
<hanbin973> 다른거 생각해본적이 없었던 것 같습니다.
<jasonjang> 흠...
<jasonjang> 다들 다~ 하는 거 같이 겪는 것도 좋은데...머 격렬하지 않게 지나는 것도 좋쵸
<jasonjang> 다들 다~ 하는 거, 나도 같이 겪는 것도 좋은데...머 격렬하지 않게 지나는 것도 좋쵸
<jasonjang> 남들 다~ 하는 거, 나도 같이 겪는 것도 좋은데...머 격렬하지 않게 지나는 것도 좋쵸
<hanbin973> 다른애들은 키 때문에 고민인거 같지만
<hanbin973> 전 지금 키 176 에서 멈췄으면 소원이 없겠습니다. 쩝;;
<jasonjang> ㅋ 하하하 그거야 말로 잘난척이다. ㅎ
<hanbin973> 저는 목표가 150 살까지 사는건데 키가 그거에 태클걸거 같아요 =.=
<jasonjang> 아빠께선 뭐래요? '더 커도 된다'고 말씀하죠?
<hanbin973> 당연하죠. 할머니 아빠 엄마 모두 다;;;
<hanbin973> 걍 여기서 더 쪼그라들면 좋을텐데 ;;;
<jasonjang> 장수가 목표라면...키가 테클이 되긴 하겠네요
<jasonjang> 5춘기, 6춘기 지나면서 생각이 바뀔수도 있으니...걍 물 흐르듯 가 봐요.
<hanbin973> 소식하고 음식 꼭꼭 씹어먹는거랑 똑바로 앉을려고 노력하는거 외에는 그닥 ㄷ
<jasonjang> 예. 좋은 습관이죠.
<hanbin973> 제가 퀸 2011 리마스터링 1집~6집을 다 샀는데 사고 나니까 퀸이 얼마나 다채로운지 깨달았습니다.
<hanbin973> ( 3,6,9 월 이렇게 순차적으로 발매해서 나머지는 나오면 사야죠 ㅋ )
<jasonjang> 아...글쿤요
<jasonjang> 아버지 세대의 음악을 아들이 다시 듣는다? 좋네요.
<Alsen> 100억짜리 집에서 살면 기분이 어떨까?
<Alsen> 10센치가 넘는 방탄유리로 집안이 되어 있다는데
<hanbin973> 전 퀸이 좋은게 노래가 다양하면서도 무엇보다 프레디 머큐리의 목소리는 제가 찾던 딱 그런 목소리라서요. 쭉쭉 뻗어주면서 힘있는 그런 목소리.
<hanbin973> ㅎㅎ;
<suapapa> 크로미움 설정이 꼬인것 같아서 초기화 하고 싶은데 어떤 폴더를 날려야 하나요?
<Alsen> 그냥 깔꼼하게 삭제하세요
<Alsen> 단, 즐겨찾기 쪽은 살려두세요
<drake_kr> 퀸
<suapapa> 그래도 개인 설정들은 안 날라갈 듯.
<Alsen> 나중에 크로미움 12 다시 설치하고 붙여넣기 하면 살아납니다 ㅋ
<suapapa> 자답 .config/chromium
<Alsen> 크롬쪽 즐겨찾기는 윈도우 즐겨찾기안에 있지 않아요
<Alsen> 파일하나로 되어 있습니다
<suapapa> 우분툰데 무슨 윈도우 즐겨찾기?
<Alsen> 우분투도 같아요 즐겨찾기는 파일하나로 되어 있음
<Alsen> Bookmarks 백업하시면 되요
<suapapa> .config/chromium 날려도 즐겨찾기는 살아 있네요. 아마 구글계정싱크해둔것 때문에 살아나는 듯 합니다.
<Alsen> HIstory랑 Cookie도 살리시면 자동완성도 되겠죠 뭐 ㅋ
<Alsen> 근데 크롬, 크롬플러스, 크로미움 이렇게 있는데 크로미움 사용하시네요?
<suapapa> 예전엔 하드웨어 가속이 크로미움에서만 되서 사용하기 시작했는데 지금은 그냥 쓰던거 써서 계속 쓰고 있네요.
<Alsen> drake_kr 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Alsen> 뭐하셈
<drake_kr> 릴리즈 업데이트 오래 걸리네요
<Alsen> 파일보내달라고 문자드렸는데.. = ㅅ=
<drake_kr> 아.
<Alsen> 쳇
<drake_kr> 제가 한글책 몇개 없어서요
<Alsen> 선별 곤란하시면 그냥 쏴주세요 구글메일?
<Alsen> 용량 넉넉한 곳이 어디더라 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음?
<Alsen> 하루에 1기가씩? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 한글책 다 해서 10개 남짓 돼요
<Alsen> 한글아니어도 되요
<drake_kr> 음?
<Alsen> 그전에는 한글만 필요했는데 지금은 아니어도 댐
<Alsen> 근데 예전 볼때 8기가 여서 쫌 무서움 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 일단 어떤쪽이요?
<drake_kr> 8기가요?
<Alsen> 네 아니었나?
<drake_kr> 문서파일 다 합쳐서 130GB 정도 됩니다..
<Alsen> ..
<Alsen> 아 이거 언제 받지;;
<Alsen> 그떄 받을걸 그랬나;;
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 리스트 목록 스샷 찍어 보내주세요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 그래야 선별할 듯요
<drake_kr> 흠;
<drake_kr> 아 130G도 옛날 얘기구나
<drake_kr> 171G네요
<suapapa> 아 크롬싱크는 위대해.
<Alsen> 아 욕나올라고 함 ㅋㅋㅋ 무서워요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 문서가 그정도라니
<drake_kr> 쿠롬싱크따위
<drake_kr> 아니 뭐 이안에 소스코드라던가 포함되어있기도 하고..
<Alsen> 선스샷 후요청 해도 될까요?
<Alsen> 1메가..
<Alsen> 속도는 무난하네요
<drake_kr> 근데 더 무서운건
<drake_kr> 여기에 최근문서는 그닥 많지 않다는거죠..
<Alsen> 갠춘해요 ㅋ
<Alsen> General 은 뭐있나요?
<drake_kr> 미분류가 general입니다.. ㅜㅜ
<Alsen> 그쪽도 리스트 부탁해도 될까요?
<drake_kr> 일단 중복문서는 없어요
<drake_kr> general 포함되어있죠
<Alsen> 아.. 밑에 있네요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 보내드린 파일이 ebook쪽 리스트 전부에요
<drake_kr> 한글서적은 C 몇권 있네요
<Alsen> Artificial Intelligence
<Alsen> C#
<Alsen> C++
<Alsen> HTML, CSS, Javascript, Ajax
<Alsen> Java
<Alsen> Linux and UNIX
<Alsen> LP
<Alsen> Methodology
<Alsen> Networks
<Alsen> Operating Systems
<Alsen> Perl
<Alsen> PHP
<Alsen> Python
<Alsen> SOURCE CODE
<Alsen> win32
<Alsen> XML, XSLT, SOAP, UML, RSS
<Alsen> 이케 하면 용량이;;
<Alsen> AI만 700인가요 휴우...
<drake_kr> 걍 general 빼고 다 달라고 하셔요?
<Alsen> 와..
<Alsen> 이거 다 받을 자신이 없네요;;
<Alsen> 용량이 없어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 40, 40, 20 있네요.. ;;
<Alsen> 그래도 100인데;;
<Alsen> drake_kr 제가 그냥 하드 새로 사서 방문할게요.. = ㅅ=;;
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 통화중요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 170 이 말이 안되자나요
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 그쪽 하드 2테라로 바꿔야는디..
<Alsen> 하드 2T 8만원이네요
<Alsen> 500고장난거 복구하지말고 그냥 교환해야 하려나;;
<Alsen> 복구하면 분명 껍데기 뜯을텐데;;
<Alsen> 혹시 여기서 MBR, Partition 잡는 방법 아시는 분 계신가요? 둘 다 아예 인식 안되는데요;;
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 그냥 교환 받으세요
<drake_kr> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Alsen> 거기자료가...
<Alsen> 게임, 영화는 버려도 되는데 학업자료가 깔려있어요. 그래서 포기를 못하는;; 특히 사진들이 반수이상;;
<drake_kr> http://snoopybox.co.kr/1226
<Alsen> 아 이거 제 전문이라죠
<Alsen> 이미 써본 툴
<Alsen> 파티션 복구 안되요
<drake_kr> 그럼
<drake_kr> 완전 나갔네요
<drake_kr> 전문 복구를 맡기시던가 아니면 포기하셔야할듯
<Alsen> 그러니까요 뜯어서 플래터에 헤더 갖다 대줘야 하는 어려움이ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 장비 있어야 해요
<Alsen> 네 25만 달라고 하니
<Alsen> 이번해 안으로 쇼부봐야죠
<drake_kr> 25만 이상의 가치가 나온다면 주저없이 하세요
<Alsen> 해야죠..
<drake_kr> 문제는 돈
<Alsen> 근데 이것도 스샷찍어논것도 없어서 뭐가 어찌될지 미지수 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 그쵸 그돈이면 넷북한대값인데
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 안 쓸 넷북 vs 소중한 자료
<Alsen> 암튼 복구확정된거라 묵히고 있다죠
<Alsen> 다만, 하드 뜯어진 것도 교환이 되는지 궁금하단거죠'
<Alsen> 복구센터맡기면 100% 하드 뜯을텐데;;
<Alsen> AS기간은 내년까지인데
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 아니 그 이후의 걱정을 왜 하는거에요
<Alsen> 하드도 살려보려는 돈없는자의 비애? ㅋ
<Alsen> 옛날 2기가 하드도 얼마나 아낌없이 잘 썼다구요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 거기에 OS설치하고 스타까지 설치했었는데;;
<drake_kr> 이미 복구센터 들어간다는건 하드 자체는 포기한다고 생각해야죠
<Alsen> 아 그렇게 봐야 할까요?
<Alsen> 쩝..
<Alsen> 씨게이트 저하곤 맞지 않는듯;
<Alsen> 역전하에 약한가봐요
<drake_kr> 전 삼성하고 안맞는듯
<Alsen> 삼성꺼 전 하나도 없는데
<Alsen> 히타찌와 씨게이트만 썼었는데
<Alsen> 씨게이트 두번째 실망하고, 웬디로 교환
<drake_kr> WD 잘 쓰는중
<Alsen> 저도 지금 웬디..
<drake_kr> 전 WD 340M짜리 고장나고 일주일동안 끌어안고 울었다죠
<Alsen> 오늘 저녁부터 비오나요?
<drake_kr> 당시 복구센터 들어가면 그당시 돈으로 200 넘게 줘야 했으니..
<Alsen> 장마라고 그랬는데
<Alsen> 지금도 500기가 그정도 줘요. 근데 뭐 협력업체통하니까 저렴해지더군요
<Alsen> 500기가 예전 06년도 200달라고 그랬고, 최근에는 50달라더군요
<Alsen> 그런데 업체통하면 25만 달라고해요
<Alsen> 내년에 맡기면 15만 끊을지도 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 96년도였어요 340메가
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그니까요 시간이 지날수록 복구비용이 저렴해지더라구요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 용량이 대신 커지니까
<Alsen> 적은 용량은 저렴해지는
<Alsen> 근데 지금은 또 램디스크로 (SSD)변화되니까 또 모르죠
<drake_kr> 삼성이 하드사업 포기한게 잘된 일인지 아닌지는 좀 지나봐야 알겠죠
<Alsen> 갑자기 부왘 가격이 올라가면 결국 포기해야하는..
<Alsen> 뭐 엄ㅈ청 필요할줄 알았는데 6개월째 쳐다보지도 않고 있으니..
<drake_kr> 340M짜리 하드에
<drake_kr> 제가 짠 소스코드만 60M 정도 들어가 있었는데
<drake_kr> 그게 지금도 너무 아까워요
<Alsen> 그렇죠
<Alsen> 개인적인 생산자료가 제일 아깝죠
<Alsen> 저도 사진이 제일 아까워요, 학업자료랑..
<Alsen> 대학교 학업자료다 보니 저도 코드소스가 반이라죠 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 소스코드 250G
<Alsen> 아뇨 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 학업자료 중의 반
<Alsen> 보통 수업따라가면서 프로젝트종류 자료다보니
<Alsen> 숙제인거죠 뭐 ㅋ
<zelda812> 안녕하세요 아얄씨 첫 입장하네요
<Alsen> 반가워요 젤다님
<zelda812> 오늘 가입 했답니다
<Alsen> 축하해요
<Alsen> 노래하세요
<zelda812> 멀티 부팅으로 쓰고 있어요 ^^
<zelda812> 헉 노래
<drake_kr> 젤다의 전설이라니
<zelda812> -ㅅ-
<Ponics> 훔...
<Alsen> 밤늦게부터 비가 온다는군요
<zelda812> 여긴 한글닉넴은 안되나 바요
<zelda812> 강수량 최고 80mm 래요
<Alsen> 장마비처럼 내린다고 하니 모두 조심하시고, 특히 비온뒤에도 황사가 꽤 심하니 바깥외출은 삼가하세요
<zelda812> 엘리슨님
<Alsen> 엘리슨이 누구지.. = ㅅ=
<zelda812> 알슨님인가
<Alsen> 저요? 알센이예요
<zelda812> 아
<zelda812> 슨이라고 보여서요
<Alsen> 센이예요 ㅋ
<zelda812> 우분투는 자체 삭제가 안되는거죠?
<zelda812> 멀티부팅 중인데요
<Alsen> drake_kr 넥붓 램 1기가죠?
<drake_kr> 제껀 2G
<Alsen> 자체삭제라뇨?
<Alsen> drake_kr 넷북 버리고 싶지 않으세요? ㅋ
<drake_kr> osx 설치되어있는데요
<zelda812_> 저요?
<zelda812_> 아니구나
<Alsen> drake_kr 저에게 주세요.. - _-;;
<zelda812_> 멀 주고 받으시는 건가요
<Alsen> 가난한 백수에게 드레끼님이 선심써주신데요. 드레끼님이 맘이 참 넓으시거든요 ㅎㅎ
<zelda812_> 얼 머길래요
<Alsen> 으잌 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<zelda812_> 응??
<Alsen> drake_kr 웹서핑할때 느리지 않나요?
<Alsen> drake_kr 2기가면 좀 느릴듯;;
<zelda812_> 에잉 파폭으로 다시 와야겠다
<zelda812_> 익스 이상하넹
<drake_kr> ?
<Alsen> <Alsen> drake_kr 웹서핑할때 느리지 않나요?
<Alsen> <Alsen> drake_kr 2기가면 좀 느릴듯;;
<drake_kr> 저 64M짜리로도 잘 씁니다..
<Alsen> 아..
<Alsen> 그렇군요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 암튼 찜뽕이요! 문서파일 하드 교체하거나, 복구하거나, 새로사면 제일먼저 연락드리고 불시방문할게요 ㅋ
<zelda812_> 아 인제 좀 쾌적하려나
<zelda812_> 하암
<zelda812_> ?
<drake_kr> 네
<zelda812_> 드레끼님
<Alsen> ㅇㅋ
<drake_kr> 예?
<zelda812_> 여기서 닉넴 변경 안되나요
<Alsen> -> /nick
<cubric> 됬당
<cubric> 몇년만에 해보는 아얄씨라
<cubric> 다 까묵었어요
<cubric> 아아
<Alsen> 빨리 하드복구를 해야 할텐데요 ㅋ
<cubric> 아아 퇴근시간이 다가와요
<drake_kr> 로또 번호 생성기 만든것 올릴까..
<drake_kr> 곧 퇴근하시겠네요
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/jZOgi
<yemharc> 안그래도 바쁜 금요일에 어제 새벽부터 11.04만 붙잡고 뭐하는걸까요 (...)
<yemharc> ....이대로는 야근 확정일듯
<cubric> 내일은당직 하는 날이에요
<cubric> 아 졸리움이 마구 쏟아지는
<yemharc> 화면이 작아서 콘키가 텍스트 기반 (...lynx?)
<cubric> 냠냠
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=16780
<yemharc> 저걸로 긁으면 1등 당첨되나요 ㅇㅅㅇ?
<drake_kr> 군대꿈 꾸고 나서 긁으시기 바랍니다.
<yemharc> ?!
<Ponics> 흠냐...
<Ponics> 졸립 졸립...
<CuBric> 저녁인데도 조용함...
<yemharc> 으어 끝났다 ㅠㅠ
<debula00> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<debula00> 처음에 글을 어디에 쓸지도 못찾고 있었어요. 하핫!
<yemharc> 이 대화방은 처음 오신건가요?
<debula00> 네. 가입한지 한달도 안되서요.
<debula00> 친구녀석 따라 강남간다더니, 어쩌다가 우분투를 설치했는데, 으아아악!
<debula00> 저의 생물학 시험은 물건너 갔어요.
<yemharc> http://seowonjung.com/users/seowon/weblog/17df6/UbuntuKo_Rules.html
<yemharc> 이걸 먼저 읽어주세요
<debula00> 넵! 글쓰기 전에 규칙은 이미 읽고 왔습니다.
<yemharc> :)
<debula00> 다른 분들은 모두 경기 보러 가신건가요?
<yemharc> 글쎄요;;
<yemharc> 워낙 하시는 일들이 제각각이라서요
<debula00> 그렇군요. 왠지 조심스러워지네요. 하핫!
<debula00> 안녕하세요. 반갑습니다.
<CuBric> 하움
<CuBric> 따분하네요
<debula00> hello
<debula00> pon e ra hangule an su zi ne yo .
<Seony> 오늘 무슨 경기가 있는갑네요
<debula00> kimyuna yo
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요..
<debula00> a nun mul na ne yo. hangule an su zi da ni
<Seony> 그냥 영어로 쓰셔도 되는데... 알아보기 어려워서 ㅎㅎ
<debula00> wprk
<debula00> no. no mind
<debula00> help!! Please.  I can't start Win XP. @~@
<debula00> da si wat sum ni da.
<debula00> Hello.
<Seony> debula00: everybody is working right now. no one can focus on chatting.
<Seony> 아... 일할 시간이 아니구나
<debula00> 아이고.. 이번엔 컴피즈 설정을 만지작 거리다가, 상태창 같은게 모두 사라졌어요. ㅠㅠ 도와주실분 계시나요??
<Seony> 전 데탑은 안쓰므로 다른 분께 패스... 기다리다보시면 도와주실 분들이 보고 도와주실 거에요.
<whatev3r> 설정 파일 날리시면 될 거 같은데.
<debula00> 네 seony씨, 지금까지 감사했습니다.
<debula00> whatev3r씨. 설정 파일은 어떻게 날리나요>??
<whatev3r> compiz 설정이 어딘지 모르겠는데..
<debula00> 그렇군요. 한번 둘러봐야 겠어요. ㅠㅠ
<whatev3r> rm . 탭하셔서
<whatev3r> 의심되는 거 지우세요
<debula00> 넵!
<whatev3r> 지우고 다시 로드인
<whatev3r> 아 .compiz 있네요
<whatev3r> rm -rf .compiz .config 뭐 이런거 지우시면 될 듯
<debula00> 네. 한번 해볼꼐요!!
<debula00> 이미 노트북 설정이 맛이 가서요. 피닉스 리커버리도 안되는 실정입니다. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아... 그만하고 자야겠습니다...
<Seony> 넘 피곤하네..
<debula00> 네. 안녕히 들어가세요.
<Seony> 넵. 내일 또 뵈요
<debula00> 안녕하세요.
<debula00> 계속 왔다갔다 거리네요.
<whatev3r> freenode 채널들은 보통 왔다갔다 하는 건 별로 신경 안씁니다.
<debula00> 그렇군요. 근데, 정말 우분투! 이녀석.. 너무 어려워요.
<whatev3r> 유니티로 로그인하시면 좀 어색하실테지만, 우분투 고전으로 로그인 하시면 윈도우랑 거의 같습니다
<CuBric> 리눅스 초반에 써보셨다면 지금 보다 더 어려울셨을 꺼라고 느끼실듯 해요
<debula00> 그렇군요.
<CuBric> 엑스윈도우도 자기가 알아서 해야 하구요
<CuBric> 설치부터가 엄청 까탈스러운
<debula00> 아이구,,,,
<CuBric> 그런 녀석이였 답니다
<CuBric> 우분투 쿠분트 페도라
<CuBric> 엄청 발전하고 사용자 위주로 편해진 거에요
<debula00> 아.. 처음에는 대부분 CUI였나요?
<CuBric> 설치도 지금 처럼 윈도우 상에서 설치하는게 아닌
<CuBric> 그땐 드라이버 도 그다지 지원하는게 없어서요
<debula00> 쿨럭.. 힘드셨겠네요.
<Ponics> 그래도 그때가 재미가 있었지요..
<Ponics> 지금은 솔직히 인스톨 할때의 재미가 없습니다..
<debula00> 재미.. 라니!!!
<debula00> 전 윈도우 사용에 거의 세뇌되다시피 해서...
<debula00> 우분투에는 아직 익숙해지지 않은지, 많은 부분에서 어려워요.
<Ponics> 없는 드라이버를 찾아서 자신의 컴에 맞게 수정해서 올리는 재미가..
<Ponics> 해본사람 많이 그 재미를 알죠..
<debula00> 그렇군요. 대단하신 분들이시네요.
<Ponics> 만이
<whatev3r> 윈도우 세븐이랑 거의 다를 게 없는데.. 우분투 고전 스타일로 로그인해보세요.
<debula00> 지금 아직도 유틸리티를 복구를 못해서요.
<debula00> 아무것도 없는 바탕화면을 쓰고 있습니다.
<debula00> alt + F2도 안되더라구요.
<Seony> Ponics: 컴퓨터 끄고 나가려던 참이었는데 오셨네요. 어제 제가 다른 분으로 오해했었습니다.
<Ponics> ?
<Ponics> 무슨 말씀이시죠 ?
<Seony> 어제 대화했었을 때요...
<Ponics> 아.. 네..
<Ponics> ㅎㅎ 괜찮습니다..
<Seony> 포니즈 라는 닉네임을 쓰는... 여기서 예전에 좀 문제가 있었던 분이 있었거든요.
<Seony> 닉네임이 비슷해서 그 분이 다시 오신건가 했었습니다.
<Ponics> 저도모 기억이 가물 해서 정확히 말을 못한점도 있죠..
<Ponics> 아.. 그런가요 ?
<Ponics> ㅎㅎ 그랬군요..
<Seony> 분도님께서 나중에 알려주셔서 알았어요...
<Ponics> 아.. 네.. ^^
<Ponics> 오해가 풀렸다니 다행이군요.
<Seony> 어제 저 때문에 기분이 좀 나쁘셨었더라면 제가 오해를 해서 그런 것이라고 이해해주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<whatev3r> debula00, os는 셋팅하는 거보다, 그냥 설치된 상태에서 내가 컴퓨터로 주로 하던 일을 계속 할 수 있는가가 중요합니다.
<Ponics> ㅎㅎ 머 기분 나쁘긴요머... 이바닥에 오래 있다보니 그냥 그려려니 했죠머..
<Ponics> 제가 정확하게 기억하고 말을 했었어야 했는데 기억이 가물 가려서... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 원래 그분이 좀... 사실이 아닌 걸 사실인양 마구 얘기하는 분이어서... 그래서 좀 공격적이었었습니다.
<Ponics> 아.. 네.. 그런 분들이 있죠머..
<Ponics> 너무 신경 쓰지 않으셨으면 합니다.. :)
<Seony> 감사합니다.
<Ponics> Seony: 내일 세미나에 오시나요 ?
<whatev3r> debula00, 대충 잘 안되면 그냥 다시 인스톨 하시고, 주로 사용하는 용도의 프로그램을 사용해보세요. 음악/동영상/웹/문서 이런거..
<Seony> 마음은 가고싶지만 몸은 아주 멀리 있어서요...
<Ponics> ? 어디신데요 ?
<Seony> 하와이에 살고있습니다.
<Ponics> 아.. 하와이.. 좋은 곳에 사시는 군요..
<Ponics> 저의 고모님도 하와이에 계신데.. ㅋ
<debula00_> 으어어.. 이제 마음대로 종료도 되네요. 킥킥.
<Seony> 오... 그러시군요... 저는 하와이 온지 약 4년쯤 됐습니다.
<Ponics> 노인들의 천국이라는 하와이.. ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 저의 고모님은 꽤 오래 사셨죠...
<debula00_> " 니가 가라. 하와이."
<Seony> 네. 날씨가 따뜻해서 미국사람들이 하와이에서 은퇴하고 싶어하거든요.
<Ponics> 제가 10살도 되기 전에 가셨으니.. ㅋ 30년 전에 가셨더군요.. ㅋ
<debula00_> 우와.... 하와이. 한번 가보고 싶네요.
<Ponics> 사실... 하와이는 모르겠는데 전 머럴비치 가본적이..
<Seony> 오래 전에 이민 오신 분들의 특징이, 사고방식이 그 시절 그때에 머무르신 분들이 많다는 점입니다... 그래서 미국내 한인사회가 좀 고지식하고 고리타분합니다.
<Ponics> 언제나 한인 사회는 좀 옜날 시대죠...
<Seony> 게다가 대부분이 영어를 잘 못하니까 주류사회에 끼지도 못하구요...
<debula00_> 한번 기회가 된다면, 하와이 한번 하고보 싶어요. 이번 여름방학때는 무리지만.. 으어어.
<Ponics> 그렇게 안하면 한인사회의 정체성이 무너질 가능성이 있잖아요..
<Seony> 그래서 제가 늘 강조하는 게, 꼭 미국에서 학교를 다녀야한다는 점이에요..
<Seony> 학교를 다니면, 그래도 먹고살만큼은 하거든요..
<Ponics> 전 사실 미쿡 본토 보다는... 연방 섬 이 더 좋은듯 합니다.. 섬 원주민들과 잘만 지내면....
<Seony> 좀 살았다는 아줌마들 저질영어 듣다보면 무식해보이는 건 어쩔 수 없더라구요.
<Ponics> ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 머 써바이벌 영어라...
<debula00_> 전 저질영어라도 해보고 싶군요.
<Ponics> 그런데 그게 또 의사 소통에는 별 문제가 없다는 것이 신기 하죠.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 너무 저질스러워서 아예 영어를 안쓰는 게 나을 정도라서요..
<debula00_> 그런건가요?...
<whatev3r> #english
<Ponics> 저도 사실 말도 안돼는 브로큰 영어로도 미쿡 본토에서 몇개월 일했다죠.. ㅋ
<debula00_> 아악.. 대학와서, 정말 영어 공부를 해야한다는게 실감 나더라구요.
<Seony> 존댓말 그거 하기 싫어서 "you는 어제 뭐했어?" 뭐 대충 이런 식으로 말하는데... 차라리 브로큰 영어라면 이해라도 가죠...
<Ponics> ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 그래서 영어는 한쿡인 없는 곳에 가야 빨리 배우는듯 합니다..
<CuBric> 한국이 하고 있으면
<Ponics> 전 한쿡인 200명도 안되는 카운티에서 있었거든요.. ㅋ
<Seony> 네. 근데 그게 또 그렇게는 힘들어요. 아무래도 초기에는 도와주는 사람들이 다 한국사람들이니깐요..
<CuBric> 영어는 도무룩
<debula00_> 그렇군요.
<CuBric> 근데요
<CuBric> 외국에서 한국사람 등쳐먹는것도
<CuBric> 한국사람 입니다
<debula00_> 그렇군요.
<Ponics> 머 배고프고 죽을 것 같으니 입에서 브로큰 이라도 영어가 술술 나오던데요.. ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 제가 호주살때
<CuBric> 여러번 그런걸 봐서요
<CuBric> 그래서 전 되도록이면
<Seony> CuBric: 음... 저 여기 rule을 읽어주셨으면 감사하겠씁니다.
<CuBric> 네
<CuBric> 룰은 알고 있습니다
<CuBric> 얘기를 끈어서 하려니 그렇게 된거 같아요
<Seony> 네. 알고계시면 살짝 신경 써주세요 :)
<CuBric> 넹
<Ponics> Seony:  이런.. 죄송합니다.. 제가 눈치 없이.. ^^;;;
<Seony> 길게쳐도 다 기다려드릴께요.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> Ponics: 별말씀을요
<CuBric> 저 호주살때 강도만나서 죽을뻔도 했어요
<Seony> 흐... 하와이는 그럴 일이 없어서 좋긴 해요
<CuBric> 다행이 코뼈만 휘고 끝났지요
<CuBric> 나중에 그 강도들 잡아서 족쳐줬어요
<Seony> 오오~
<debula00_> 잘하셨습니다. 이에는 이로!
<Seony> 그런 일이...
<CuBric> 총만 없으면 별거 아닌것들이죠
<CuBric> 저 이래뵈도요
<Ponics> CuBric: 훔... 머 사실... 항쿡인만 조심 하면 금전적으로 문제는 없죠... 그리고 폭력을 휘두르는 로컬인들은 대부분이... 뭐랄까...
<Seony> 일단 저는 얼른 자러가겠습니다. 벌써 새벽 4시라 와이프가 빨리 불 끄라고 하네요.
<Ponics> 오.... 와이프 .. 하와이...
<Ponics> Seony:  부.럽.습.니.다.
<CuBric> 연아가 쇼트플그램 1위 했네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 신혼이 아니라 이제 부러울 것도 없습니다.
<debula00_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 암튼 나중에 또 뵙겠습니다.
<CuBric> 전 애기아빠에요
<debula00_> 전 결혼이나 가능할지..... 그것보다, 여친은 만들수나 있을까요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 하하
<Ponics> Seony: 아.. 그런데 하와이도 미쿡이라서... 여자들의 말이면 남자들 꼼짝 못는거 아시죠 ? ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 가셨넹.. ㅋ
<CuBric> 포닉스님
<Ponics> 역시.. ㅋ
<CuBric> 호주는 영국계열이라 더해요
<CuBric> 여왕님을 떠받들듯
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Ponics> CuBric: 훔... 미쿡 같은 경우에는 여자가 남자 때리면 별문제 안되지만.. 남자가 여자 한대라도 때리면 경찰이 잡아 가죠..
<CuBric> 안녕하세요
<CuBric> 평등하지 안은걸요
<CuBric> 남녀평등인데 말이죠
<CuBric> 여자가 머 그리 잘난존재 인지 알수가없단 말이죠
<yemharc> 이놈의 broadcom은 끝까지 말썽이네요
<debula00_> 근데, 이상한게, 남녀 평등이라면서 왜 여성분들이 결혼하면, 남자 성을 따르는 건가요? (지금은 안그런가요?)
<Ponics> CuBric: 남녀 평등이란 말은 사실 별 의미가 없어요... 사실 한인 사회가 옛날 80년대 마인드에서 고집하는 이유를 조금 알것 같더군요..
<CuBric> 제가 생각하는 남녀의 관계는요
<CuBric> 상호 보완 이라고 생각해요
<Ponics> CuBric: 아이들의 훈육을 위한 체벌이 바로 아동 학대 및 청소년 학대로 부모가 잡혀 가서 벌금 내지 못하면 옥살이는 하는 나라가 미쿡 입니다.
<CuBric> 그러니까 미국애들이 좀 싹바가지가 없어 보일지도 몰라요
<Ponics> 물론... 신고는 아이들이 하거나 이웃집에서 합니다..
<Ponics> CuBric: 제가 미쿡에서 일할때 저녁에 현관 밖에서 담배 피우는데 이웃집에서 경찰 부를뻔 했다죠..
<CuBric> 역시 미국이란 나라는.....
<Ponics> CuBric:  원래 미쿡에서는 해떨어지고 나서는 집밖에 안나가는것이 ... 총 맞을까봐... 집밖 현관에서 서 있는건 가정폭력 밖엔 없죠..
<debula00_> 총이 무섭군요.
<Ponics> CuBric: 그래서 경찰차가 왔었죠.. 다행이 미쿡인 직원이 설명해줘서... ㅋㅋ 잡혀 가지 안았다는..
<CuBric> 데부라님
<debula00_> 넵!
<CuBric> 그냥 총보다는 요 사제총이 더 무서워요
<debula00_> 사제총이라면, 에어건 같은거 말하시는 건가요?
<CuBric> 그런수준이 아니에요
<Ponics> 미쿡은 낮에도 총질 합니다.. 그래서 갸들은 차 밖으로 절때로 내리지 않아요 밖에서는요..
<Ponics> 주차장 아니면 절때로 길가에서 차를 세우거나 내리지 않습니다. ㅋ
<debula00_> 무섭네요. 그런의미로 한국이 좋은건가요?
<CuBric> 제가 호주에서 우연하게 사제총 만드는걸 볼 기회가 있었는데요
<CuBric> 이건 정말 장난이 아니더라구요
<Ponics> CuBric:  ㅋㅋ 머 사제총이야머.. 항쿡 군바리 출신 이라면.. 만들줄 알죠.. 단 총알을 못구해서 안할뿐..
<CuBric> 한국은 총보다는 사람이 무서운
<Ponics> CuBric: 총알만 구하면야 사제총 쯤이야머... 금방 맹글죠..
<CuBric> 글킨하죠
<Ponics> 총열 대신 파이프에.. 공이 대신 못에... 스프링 장력으로 때려주기만 하면야..
<Ponics> 머 어려울것이 있나요.. ㅋ
<debula00_> 스프링보다 요즘엔 압축공기로...
<CuBric> 제가 보았던 사제총은 그런수준이 아니라 정말 실총 하고 싱크로가 맞아떨어지는
<CuBric> 그런총이였어요
<debula00_> 으엑... 싫군요.
<Ponics> 머.. 권총이야 나중에는 정말이지 귀찮아서 막내 이등병 보고 분해 조립 하라고 시켰죠머..
<Ponics> 권총은 더 만들기 쉽죠.. 스프링도 약해도 되고..
<Ponics> 플라스틱 권총도 나오잖아요.. ㅋ
<Ponics> 일반적인 비비탄 총을 개조해도 되죠머.. 총열만.. 금속으로 하고..
<debula00_> 전 이제 나가보겠습니다.
<debula00_> 좋은 밤들 보내세요. ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 맞다.. 러시아 와 짱깨 AK-47 신형이 개머리판이 강화 플라스틱 이라서 엄청 가볍다고 하더군요.. ㅋ
<Ponics> 또 조용해 졌다. 끙...
<yemharc> 오늘은 왠지 조용하군요
<yemharc> 역시 주말(회식)의 힘일까요
<Ponics> 훔... 주말 회식 이라... 백수에겐 부러운 단어 군요.. ㅡ,.ㅜ;;;
<yemharc> 회식이 꼭 좋은것도 아니에요 (...)
<yemharc> 그런 의미에서 지금 다니는 회사는 사람들이 다들 술을 안좋아해서 천만다행 (...)
<Ponics> 백수에겐 회식이란 취업했다는 뜻이 되어서 그래서 부럽다는 뜻입니다.. ㅡ,.ㅜ;;;
<yemharc> 아하;;
<Alsen> 이얏!!!
<yemharc> 사실 인생 최후의 종착점은 돈 많은 백수 (...)
<yemharc> 어서와요 :)
<Alsen> 밖에 비왔더라구요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 조금 왔죠
<Alsen> 새벽에도 내릴 기세
<yemharc> 좀 시원하게 한번 왔으면 좋겠는데 말이죠
<Ponics> 지금도 막 퍼붓고 있습니다..
<Ponics> 저의 인생 최대의 목표는 로또 맞는것도 아니요.. 바로 셔터맨 입니다.. ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<Alsen> 포닉스님 위치가 어디세요?
<Ponics> 인천 입니다.
<Alsen> 아.. 그럼 곳 이쪽도 내리겠군요
<Alsen> 많이 오나요?
<Ponics> 지금 빗줄기가 점점 강해 지고 있네요..
<Ponics> 내일은 엄청 온다고 하는데..
<Ponics> 빗길 운전이 걱정 됩니다..
<Alsen> 흐음.. ;
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/jZOgi
<Alsen> 전 잠시 영화감상
<Alsen> 슝~!
<yemharc> 슝 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<yemharc> ....난 아니지
<Ponics> 흠냐... 내일 혹시 세미나에 오시는 분 계신가요 ?
<drake_kr> 음 갈지 안갈지는 불투명
<drake_kr> 삼겹살을 많이 먹으니 배부르네요
<drake_kr> 내일 아침도 삼겹살 먹어야지
<yemharc> drake_kr 안녕하세요
<yemharc> ponics 저 갑니다
<yemharc> drake_kr broadcom STA가 11.04에 와서도 말썽입니다 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 어디가심
<Alsen> 세미나
<Ponics> 훔.. 브로드콤이 말썽이라 하시면 무선랜칩 셋 쪽이겠군요..
<yemharc> 이게 웃긴게
<yemharc> 10.04에서는 무선랜이 커널패닉, 10.10에서는 유선이 커널패닉이더니 이번에 다시 무선으로 돌아왔습니다 (...)
<drake_kr> ...
<yemharc> 현재까지 런치패드에도 버그픽스가 안되서 다들 우왁부왁 하고 있는 상황이네요
<drake_kr> 04는 무선이 패닉 10은 유선이 패닉이군요
<yemharc> 커널도 다시 얹어보고 소스도 패치 먹여보고 했는데 안되네요
<drake_kr> 6.06을 쓰셔야 할듯(야)
<yemharc> 6.06때의 wifidog은 쓸만한 물건이 아니어서 더 심했죠
<Ponics> 훔.... 마벨 하고 브로드콤 칩이 리눅스 하고는 상극이더군요..
<yemharc> 패닉은 안 일어나는데 모듈이 죽었어요 (...)
<Ponics> 저의 놋뿍의 무선 칩이 브로드콤... 잡는거 포기 했습니다.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> broadcom+ati chipset 콤보를 맞아 꾿꾿하게 리눅스 쓰고 있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 걍 편하게 usb 랜카드를 쓰심이..
<Ponics> 역시... 리눅스 나 데비안 은 헝그리정신이 더 잘맞습니다.. ㅋ
<Ponics> 리얼텍 아주 짱 잘잡히죠.. ㅋ
<yemharc> RTL8139는 전설이죠
<yemharc> (........먼산)
<Ponics> ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 지금은 RTL8229 인가 가 대세죠.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 한때 전 세계의 모든 메인보드가 탑재했던 전설의 그 칩셋
<drake_kr> 전 헝그리정신하고 거리가 먼듯
<drake_kr> 안되면 걍 랜카드 꼽음
<yemharc> 저도 딱히 무선이 절실한건 아닌데
<Ponics> 그런데 리얼텍이 겁나 싸요.. 칩셋이..
<yemharc> ....문제는 전 deskless 유저라서 말이죠 (...)
<Ponics> 다 싼 이유가 있죠.. ㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 저번에
<drake_kr> 세미나 갔을때
<drake_kr> 사람들이 다 놀랬죠
<drake_kr> "cli에서 무선랜을 잡는 새끼가 있다"
<yemharc> ㄲㄲㄲㄲ
<Ponics> 브르조아 라 불리우는 분들은 Intel 을... 헝그리 정신은 리얼텍..
<drake_kr> 3com 어쩔
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/jZOgi  오늘 구성해 본 conky
<Ponics> 수리콤은 좀 변태 스럽죠..
<yemharc> 화면 넓이상 저 이상 뭘 우겨넣질 못하겠어요
<Ponics> 가격은 인텔 보다 싼놈이 성능은 리얼텍 보다 쬐금 좋은...
<yemharc> 3com은 뭐... 나름 역사가 있으니까요
<drake_kr> 당시에
<yemharc> 리눅스랑도 친하고
<drake_kr> 3com은 realtek보다 약 8배 정도 비쌌었죠
<drake_kr> 아 10년전 얘기 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 한참됐죠
<Ponics> 넵.. 그러면서 성능은 리얼텍보다 쬐끔 좋았죠..
<drake_kr> 그나저나 gcc도 4.5네요
<yemharc> 그 가격으로 나올당시면 리얼텍도 랜카드로 팔아먹던 시기니까요
<Ponics> 리얼텍 과 via 칩의 랜카들은 데이터 병목현상 트래픽에 아주 쥐약 입니다..
<drake_kr> 전 뭐
<drake_kr> 일단 인터넷이 되어야 잡던가 말던가 하니까요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 랜카드 오천원짜리 꼽고나서 생각함
<Ponics> 훔.. 요즘 리얼텍 나오긴 하나요 ? ㅋㅋ 한 2~3천원 정도 ?
<CuBric> 전 이만 자러 갑니다
<Ponics> CuBric: 주무세욘~!
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<yemharc> 리얼텍 카드장사는 접지 않았어요?
<Ponics> 훔.. 아직도 나오긴 하는듯 합니다..
<drake_kr> 3220원이네요
<Ponics> 머시냐... 학부생들 심심풀이 라우터 맹글때 리얼텍 카드 팍팍 꼽죠..
<drake_kr> 고기구울때는 안꼽나요
<drake_kr> 그나저나 방금 군대후임하고 고기 먹었는데
<drake_kr> 글마도 neet족
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<Ponics> 저도 심심 풀이 방화벽 맹글때 애용 한답니다.. ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> neet 족이 뭔가효 ?
<yemharc> 이크;;
<drake_kr> no earn educate training
<yemharc> neet...쉽게 말해서 백수네요
<drake_kr> 네
<Ponics> 오....
<Ponics> 영.어.다..... 끙!
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요? 니트족입니다.
<yemharc> 돈도 안벌고 교육받을 생각도 없고 취업을 위한 훈련도 하지 않는사람
<drake_kr> 바로 절 이야기하는거죠
<yemharc> 두번째와 세번째에 위배됩니다
<drake_kr> ?
<Ponics> 거기에 감동도 없고 재미도 없고 나이만 많으면 어케 되는 건가효 ?
<drake_kr> 경비실장
<yemharc> ?!
<drake_kr> 천둥치네
<drake_kr> 윈도우는 nfs 안되나
<yemharc> 프로페셔널은 비슷한거 있지 않아요?
<yemharc> 제어판->관리도구 인가에 가면 있던거 같은데
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> n드라이브 비슷한거 구축할 수 있는게 있나요?
<yemharc> 아, 동기화 용도까진 무리일거에요
<Ponics> 넥떡 드라이브 정도 수준이겠죠..
<Ponics> at once sync 는... 기대를 안하심이 정신건강에...
<yemharc> 전 그냥 우분투원 씁니다 (...)
<drake_kr> 음
<yemharc> 다음클라우드가 지원한다고 해서 써볼까 하고는 있는데
<drake_kr> 그게 정신건강에 안좋다면
<drake_kr> 정신건강에 좋도록 만들어야겠군요
<Ponics> 어.. 그게 말이죠...
<Ponics> 윈도그가 넥떡 드라이브 를 찾는데 기반이 되는것이 LMHOST 라는 놈인데 이놈이 IP 가 아닌 그룹명의 콤뿌따 이름으로 넥떡을 찾기에..
<yemharc> ...그룹명
<Ponics> 그리고 TCP/IP 기반의 NetBios 나 NetBu 를 에뮬레이팅 해서 찾기에..
<drake_kr> goal은 집에서 우분투 기반 서버를 사용하고
<Ponics> 넥떡 리소를 업나 처묵 처묵 합니다..
<drake_kr> 난 언제든지 접속할 수 있어야 한다 <-
<yemharc> 밖에서 집에 있는 서버로 인가요?
<drake_kr> 집안에 있건, 밖에 있건
<Ponics> 그래서... 퍼포먼스 상으로 TCP/IP 를 쓰는것은 같지만.. 쓸대 없는 정크 패킷이 많아서 효율성이 좀 거시기 합니다..
<drake_kr> 현재는 ssh / sftp로 모든걸 해결하는 상태이긴 합니다..
<Ponics> drake_kr: 걱정 하지 마세요.. 조만간 강분도님께서 해결해 주실 겁니다.... 강분도님 만쉐~!
<drake_kr> ...
<yemharc> http://www.eyeos.org/  이런게 있긴 한데 우분투 서버에서 탈락이네요
<drake_kr> 분도님은 주부잔항요
<drake_kr> 주부
<Ponics> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> unity 생각보다 괜찮네요
<drake_kr> 많은 분들이 ㅄ같다고 해서..
<yemharc> unity 그렇게 욕할건 아니에요
<Ponics> 훔... 딱 어떤분이 3개월만 삽질할 때 비용만 주시면... 클라우딩 삽질이 가능 할지도..
<yemharc> 다만 데스크탑에서 쓰려고 하면 좀 불편할수도 있어요
<yemharc> 화면을 넓게 쓰기 조금 애매하다고 해야하나...
<drake_kr> 흠
<debula00> 안녕하세요,
<drake_kr> 그렇긴 한데
<drake_kr> 가로라
<drake_kr> 어솨요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 아니 세로라서
<drake_kr> 오히려 넓게 쓸때도 괜찮을듯..
<yemharc> 아... 물리적으로 좁다기보다
<yemharc> 유니티 패널이 기존의 그놈패널(작업표시줄 방식)에 비해서 묘하게 효율이 떨어져서요
<drake_kr> 긍게 저만해도 모니터를 3개 쓰는데
<yemharc> ....그쯤되면 뭘 쓰건 상관없는거 아닌가요?!
<drake_kr> 전 다행히 모니터 한개가 4/3인데
<drake_kr> 그쪽에다 작업표시줄을 깔아두었거든요
<debula00> 컴피즈 설정 잘못했다가 유니티 패널 날려먹어서
<debula00> 다시깔았어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 훔.. 우ㅂㅌ 가 스페닝 모니터 기능이 좀 아리 까리 하던 기억이 나던데.. 요즘은 어떤가요 ?
<debula00> 아니, ccsm에서 복구했어요
<drake_kr> 우변태?
<debula00> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 내일은 저도 세미나 참석여부는 모르겠고..
<yemharc> 10.10까지는 약간 손을 대야 했어요
<drake_kr> 다음달엔 후배 몇 연놈이랑 같이 참여할듯..
<debula00> 우왕.. drake씨도 대학생이신가요?
<drake_kr> ... 그랬으면 참 좋겠네요
<debula00> 그렇군요.. 하핫..
<drake_kr> 아 12살 차이나는 여자랑 사귀고싶
<debula00> 부.. 부럽... (부럽다니!!! 이녀석! )
<drake_kr> 사귀고싶다고요
<Ponics> drake_kr: 그런 소원을 싼타 할배에게 매년 빌고 계시죠 ? 그래도 .. 안생깁니다.. ㅋ
<yemharc> 아...근데 진짜 ATI 드라이버 개발자들은....ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 어허
<debula00> ASKY
<debula00> 안생겨요.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 예수한테 빌어도 안되는걸
<drake_kr> 산타가 어떻게 해결해줍니까
<Ponics> 어차피 콤뿌따를 하기 시작하면서 자동으로 " 안생교 " 에 가입 된걸 모르시죠 ?
<Ponics> 자동 가입 입니다.. " 안생교 " 뭘해도.. 안생기는 평생신도
<drake_kr> ... 20살때 여자친구가 저에게 데비안 리눅스를 가르쳐주었습니다
<debula00> yemharc씨. 저도 ati쓰고 있는데요. ati radeon express 200M인데 잘 잡히던데요??
<debula00> 좋은 여자친구였군요.
<Ponics> drake_kr: 헉.. 1세기에 한번 나올까 말까한.. 그 공대 출신의 리눅스를 아는 그 전설의 여공대원 ?
<yemharc> debula00 // 그래픽카드가 안잡히거나 하는거 이전의 문제인거 뿐이에요 :)
<drake_kr> 공대출신 아닙니다 ㅡ.ㅡ
<debula00> 아 그렇군요.!! 'ㅅ'
<drake_kr> 의상디자인학과생이었어요
<yemharc> ATI는 하드웨어 팀에서 머리 x같이 굴려서 간신히 인텔에 꿀리지는 않을만한거 만들어서 내놓으면
<yemharc> 소프트웨어 팀에서 드라이버를 발로 짜서 욕을 바가지로 먹죠
<debula00> 어이쿠
<Ponics> drake_kr: 우와.. 희귀 정예 네임드 월드 몹 이셨군요... 바로 단좐 잡으시지.. 이런..
<debula00> 그나저나 비가 무지막지하게 오네요. (뻘소리)
<drake_kr> 그러게요
<drake_kr> 결혼 생각하고 있었는데
<debula00> 우와!!!
<drake_kr> 제가 군대 갔습니다
<debula00> 쿨럭...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 정말 그놈의 군대
<Ponics> yemharc: 훔... ATI 는... 좀 거시기 해요... 일찌 감치 3D 벡터 연산쪽 보다는 감마 쪽에 더 치중해서... AMD 에 넘어간것이 그나마 다행이죠..
<drake_kr> 뭘해도 nvidia보단 낫습니다
<debula00> 전 그래서 엔비디아 당으로 넘어갔어요.. (이보세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ)
<drake_kr> 전 3dfx빠
<yemharc> ponics 그래서 이번에 APU 브론조 탑재 모델 나온걸 냉큼 집어들었습니다만 여전히 리눅스와는 친해지질 않네요
<drake_kr> 건담에 쓰이는 OS는 리눅스인가요?
<yemharc> 아쉽게도 맥OS입니다
<Ponics> 솔직히 ATI 에 리눅스 X 잡기 좀 까리 해요.. 그런부분에서는 엔비디아가 그나마 좀 잘잡히는듯..
<debula00> 건담이라는 거 자체가 운영체제 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 음
<debula00> Gandum이었던가요?
<drake_kr> 건담이 애플꺼였다니
<yemharc> debula00 그 건담은 시드쪽 한정
<debula00> 건담이 무슨 약자였던걸로 알고있어요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 사실 그건 가져다 붙인거 뿐이에요
<Ponics> ATI 와 엔비디아 동급 사양을 비교하면... 마치 인텔과 AMD 비교 하는것 처럼... 엔비디아는 텍스쳐 바이프가 적은대신에 클럭빨... ATI 는 텟스쳐 파이브 수로 밀어 붙이고..
<debula00> 그렇군요. 우주세기 말씀하시는 건가요?  ㅋ
<yemharc> 그것도 나름 능력이긴 한데
<yemharc> 네
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> yemharc님과 debula00님은 건담매니아군요
<yemharc> ponics 이번에 APU나온거 CUDA 돌려봤었는데 성능향상은 상당히 좋았어요
<debula00> 아뇨, 친구녀석들이 보던거 뻇어서 봤죠 ㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr 전 뭐... 일본은 안좋아해도 애니메이션은 엄청 좋아합니다
<drake_kr> 전 apu란 말만 나오면 건담 생각나요
<Ponics> yemharc: 사실.. APU 를 한번 써보고 싶기는 한데.. 백수라서... ㅜ,.ㅜ;;;
<Ponics> APU 에 좀 삽질을 하고 싶은 머신 중에 하나 이긴 합니다..
<yemharc> ponics  acer aspire one fusion 522 추천해요
<drake_kr> 전 삽질이 싫어요
<debula00> 전 우주세기부터 보지 않았기 때문에 뭐라고 말씀을 하기가 그렇네요.  <drake_kr>씨
<Ponics> mpeg 가속이 정말로 지대로 되는지.. 대부분이 흉내만 내는 수준이라서요..
<drake_kr> h264?
<yemharc> debula00 그런거 몰라도 돼요. 애초에 우주세기가 어떻고 헤이세이가 어떻고 싸우는거 자체가 뻘짓
<Ponics> CUDA 는 좀 되긴 하는데 ...
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> fx3800에서 디코딩 돌리는거 보니까..
<yemharc> mpeg가속 경우에는 딱히 CUDA 없어도 해상도만 1280으로 낮춰주면 1080p가 CPU점유율 40% 이하로 재생됩니다
<Ponics> 왜 인텔은 정말이지 그 그지 같은 igp 를 버리지 않는 이유가 뭘까요 ?
<debula00> dyemharc님(아이고... 존칭부를 어떻게 해야할지 모르겠네요.)
<drake_kr> sli로 1080p 영상 9개 디코딩하면서 실시간으로 인코딩이 되더군요?
<yemharc> debula00 절 부르실때 영문치기 힘드시면 [밀]이라고 하시면 됩니다
<yemharc> drake_kr ...........돈 없어서 그런거 못해봤어요 (...데굴)
<yemharc> 1080p 9개 디코딩 + 실시간 인코딩이라......
<drake_kr> 근데 지포스도
<debula00> 아뇨.. 씨라고 불러야될지. 님이라고 불러야될지를요. (하핫!) 방금 번개첫네요.
<drake_kr> ti4200은 꽤나 좋았던거 같은데...
<Ponics> 훔... -mini-itx 에서 mpeg 가속이 지대로 되는걸 정말 찾고 싶었는데.. 요즘 나온것이 되는지는..
<yemharc> 편하실대로 부르세요
<drake_kr> 그렇다고 '야'라고 부르시면 안될듯
<debula00> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 나이도 얼마 안되니.... 올해 26입니다
<debula00> 우와 전 20이에요.. 겨우 성년이됬어요
<yemharc> drake_kr 분도님이 오늘 한탄(?)하시더군요
<drake_kr> 제가 멘토해주고 있는 후배들이랑 같은 나이대군요
<drake_kr> !?!?
<yemharc> 11.04 막 나왔는데 제 계정 블럭해서 답변하기 힘들어 죽겠다네요 ㅋ
<Ponics> 오.. 멘토 셨군요..
<yemharc> 내일 가서 풀어달라고 해야지
<Ponics> drake_kr: 멘토 이시면... " 저의 점수는요~?! " 한번 해주세요~!
<drake_kr> 사토라레 강분도님 말은 걸러들어야 합니다
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<debula00> 우왕 어떤 멘토인가요??
<drake_kr> 멘토가 뭐 별거 있나요
<drake_kr> 과제 같은거 좀 주고..
<drake_kr> 문제 생기면 같이 고민해주는 정도죠
<Ponics> 우와... 멋쪄용~! +,.+
<drake_kr> 제가 후배들 멘토해준다고 해서
<debula00> ponics님 죄송한데 20세 이신가요?
<Ponics> 나도 과제 내주고 싶다.. ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<drake_kr> 인생을 대신 살아주는게 아니니까요
<Ponics> debula00: 쬐금만 더 써주세요~!
<debula00> 그렇군요. 방금 친구녀석이 네똥으로 절 알아보더라구요
<drake_kr> 대신에 국어 영어 수학이 얼마나 중요한지는 가르쳐줄수 있죠
<Ponics> 아.. 그런데 제가 만약 과제를 내는 입장 이라면... 아... 불가능 한 과제를 낼수도 있어서요.. ㅋㅋ
<debula00> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 3개월 내에 해결할 수 있는 과제가 아니면 그건 멘토가 아니죠 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 아.. 3개월씩이나요 ? 그정도면 충분히 피똥싸면서 하면 해결할 수 있는 과제를 주죠.. ㅋ
<drake_kr> 제가 처음 애들한테 준 과제가
<drake_kr> 테트리스였습니다
<Ponics> 우왕~! 초천잿~!
<Ponics> 이시군요..
<drake_kr> 고놈의 테트리스도 3개월동안 못 만들어서
<drake_kr> 떨어져 나간 애들이 80%는 돼요
<debula00> 전 제작자가 아니라 사용자가 되야겠다는 생각이 물씬 물씬 나타나네요. 하핫.
<Ponics> 테트리스는 초딩들도 인터넷에서 소스 배껴서 만드는 세상이 라는...
<drake_kr> 그렇게 만들어도 상관은 없다고 미리 얘기했는데요
<drake_kr> 그걸 못(안) 만든 애들이 80%에요
<Ponics> 아.. 이런... 난 과제 주면 안되겠넹..
<debula00> ㅋㅋㅋ 저도 아마 80%중에 한명이 될것 같은 느낌이... (웃음)
<freaxtux> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 걔들은
<drake_kr> 어솨요
<drake_kr> 20% 안에 들어가는 애들은
<freaxtux> irc는 거의 처음이네요 ^^
<Ponics> 가장 난위도 "하" 라고 생각되는.. TCP/IP 패킷 필터링 해서 헤더 파싱 부터 시킬려고 했는데.. 어므나...
<drake_kr> 세상에서 상위 1% 안에 들어가는게 그리 어렵다고 하지 않더군요
<yemharc> 어서오세요
<drake_kr> freaxtux // 병장이 이등병 흉내 내는건가요?
<freaxtux> ㅋㅋㅋ 포럼에선 자주 놀았지만 irc는 처음...;;
<drake_kr> ponics // 통신 들어가면 상급 스킬인데요
<drake_kr> 쉬운것부터 하세요
<Ponics> drake_kr: 그런가효 +,.+;;;;;
<drake_kr> 별찍기 어때요
<Ponics> drake_kr: ㅎㅎ 하지만.. 제가 멘토가 아니라서.. 그냥 희망사항일 뿐이죠..
<drake_kr> 제가 포럼에 올린 달팽이 정도면 제가 과제 내주는걸로는 중급 수준쯤 되려나?
<freaxtux> 프로그래밍 얘기인가요;
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 아 또 이등병인척 하신다
<freaxtux> C언어 기초만 배우고 그만둔 적이
<drake_kr> C언어 기초는
<freaxtux> IRC에선 이등병이에요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> int main(int argc, char* argv[]) {} 부터
<freaxtux> 아...말이 헛나왔네요 프로그래밍의 기초인 C언어만 어느정도 배우고 그만둔 적이....
<drake_kr> 근데
<drake_kr> 프로그래밍 기초는
<drake_kr> c가 아닌것 같아요
<freaxtux> 그런가요;;
<drake_kr> 걍 터미널을 쓰는것조차도 "프로그래밍 언어를 사용한다"라고 듣거든요 저는
<freaxtux> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> bash로 테트리스 짜는놈도 있으니까요
<freaxtux> 그런것도 되나요 ㄸ
<freaxtux> ㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 제 후배중에 한놈이 그짓을 해와서
<drake_kr> 전에 과제 내줄땐
<drake_kr> 별찍기 과제를 내줬는데
<drake_kr> 칼라로 찍더라고요?
<freaxtux> 별찍기라면 별을 주어진 모양에 맞게 출력시키는건가요
<drake_kr> 그쵸
<drake_kr> 삼각형이나 뭐 그런거
<Ponics> drake_kr: 혹시 마에스트로 멘토 이신가효 ?
<drake_kr> ????
<drake_kr> 걍 조언자 정도에요
<freaxtux> 괜히 색깔 넣으려면 귀찮지 않나요 ㄷㄷ
<Ponics> drake_kr: 우왕~! 초천재셨꾼요..
<drake_kr> ?
<Alsen> 여기도 이제 비오네요
<Alsen> 엄청 내리네
<Alsen> 그래서 쏘주에 구운오징어 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 삼겹살
<Alsen> 전 지금 먹어요 ㅋ
<debula00> ㅋㅋㅋ 전 혼자서 집에 있어요, 으아아악!! 무섭네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics> drake_kr: 훔... 저는 콤맹이라서 그저 하드웨어 쪽 쬐끔 아는것이 전부 입니다..
<drake_kr> 무서우면 "화이트데이" 하세요
<debula00> 아 고등학교 때 했었어요
<drake_kr> 하드웨어쪽 cpu 디자인을 한다던가 (...)
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 후배중에 임베디드 하는애들이 없군요..
<Ponics> drake_kr: 요즘 삽질 하는 분야가 PLC 쪽이죠... cpu 는 능력자들이나... 저같은 콤맹은
<debula00> 전 솔로기 때문에 경비의 마음을 읽고 같이 울었죠.
<drake_kr> 전 모태솔로는 아닙니다
<debula00> 아, 전 전생엔 솔로가 아니었을 겁니다.
<debula00> 현생은 아직 많이 남았죠.. 그런겁니다.
<HwanSK> 안녕하세요
<Ponics> drake_kr: 혹시 과정중에 홈오토나 스마트 그리드 과정이 있는지효 ?
<freaxtux> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> !?!?
<debula00> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> ha 말씀하시는건가요?
<drake_kr> smart grid라면.. 한전쪽일텐데
<Ponics> drake_kr: 머 국내에서는 그렇쵸...
<drake_kr> 흠......
<drake_kr> 하긴 ha에 들어가는 기술이 xbee기도 하고..
<Ponics> drake_kr: 어차피 한전은 스마트 그리드 할 생각은 없죠...
<drake_kr> 핵심기술은 xbee
<drake_kr> 나머지는 걍 따라오는 기술인것 같던데요
<drake_kr> 아직까지 상태는요
<drake_kr> zigbee
<Ponics> drake_kr: 훔... 역시 그냥 단순 제어 패킷 정도만 하는군효...
<drake_kr> 다른 들어갈만한게 있나요?
<Ponics> drake_kr: 원시 x10 에서 출발한 PLC 가 있지효..
<drake_kr> 아..
<Ponics> drake_kr: 요즘은 x10 안쓰고 다 TCP/IP 를 쓰지만..
<drake_kr> 그건 아직 못 써먹어요
<Ponics> drake_kr: ?
<Ponics> drake_kr: x10 이야 이미 옛날 고래짝에 버린거죠.. ㅋ
<drake_kr> power line control 말씀하시는거죠?
<drake_kr> communicate인가?
<Ponics> drake_kr: power line communication 이죠..
<drake_kr> 전기선에 1mbps정도 속도로 랜선처럼 사용할 수 있는거
<Ponics> drake_kr: 상당히 재미 있는건 우물안 개구리 식으로 한전이 모든걸 감추고 제한 한다는 점이죠.. ㅋ
<freaxtux> 그런것도 제한하나요?-_-
<Ponics> drake_kr: 지금 200Mbps 모뎀이 상용화 되엇 제품이 팔리고 있습니다.. ㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 하긴..
<freaxtux> 얼리아답터 관련 어디선가 본 적 있는데;
<drake_kr> 디바이스도 그렇게 비싸진 않긴 하던데
<Ponics> drake_kr: 국내 기술 제품은 아직까지는 쓰래기 수준입니다..
<drake_kr> 제가 2년전 써본 기억으론
<drake_kr> 많이 불안정하더라고요
<drake_kr> 무선보다(!)
<freaxtux> 읔
<Ponics> drake_kr: 제가 2007년에 200Mbps 모뎀 가지고 wan 망을 구축해 봤습니다..
<drake_kr> 지금은 더 좋아졌겠죠
<drake_kr> 그게 집집마다 두꺼비집에 랜을 깔아도 별 무리가 없으면 다행입니다만..
<Ponics> 무선은 좀 아니죠.. 아무리 802.11n 이라고 해도.. 지항성에 오버헤드 걸어야 좀 속도가 나올까 말까죠..
<Ponics> drake_kr: ㄴㄴ 아니죠.. BPLC 란 기술이 있어서..
<drake_kr> wifi 5ghz 대역은 mesh 형태로 ap당 300mbps가 나오던데요
<Ponics> drake_kr: 두꺼비 집에 랜선 안깔아도 됩니다..
<Ponics> 방사 거리는 어느정 되나효 ?
<drake_kr> 뭐.. 기술은 이미 다 나와있겠습니다만.. 상용화는 별개죠..
<drake_kr> mesh같은 경우 반지름 2km정도까지 커버하는듯..
<drake_kr> 근데 그것도 상용화가 안 됐죠
<Ponics> drake_kr: BPLC 는 상용화 제품이 있습니다.. ㅋ
<Ponics> drake_kr: 반경 2Km 이면... 방사형 4km 지름의 원 안에는 다 된다는 뜻이군효..
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 그 기술은 제가 직접 확인했고..
<drake_kr> 상용화는 올해안에 원주시에서 시범사업 한다고 들었어요
<Ponics> drake_kr: 그럼 4Km 방사 지역을 넘어서는 곳에는 셀 형태의 AP 가 설치 되어야 겠군요...
<drake_kr> 글쵸
<debula00> 우와~ 계속해서 전문적인 대화만 하시니 끼어들기가 무섭네요.(웃음)
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<drake_kr> 왜요
<drake_kr> 걍 끼시믄 되죠
<debula00> 아무 의미 없는 말이에요... (ㅋㅋㅋㅋ)
<Ponics> drake_kr: 그런데 사실.... wifi 는 항쿡과 같은 밀집형 주거지형에서는 상당히 메리트가 있지만.. 미쿡과 짱깨와 같은.. 거리대비 수용가가 작은 지역에서는...
<drake_kr> 고기랑 술이 좀 남았는데 한잔 더할까..
<Ponics> drake_kr: 좀 채산성이 떨이지지 않을까효 ?
<freaxtux> 근데 문제는 항쿡에는 카페같은것도 밀집돼 있어서;;
<drake_kr> ponics 뭐 그렇죠
<drake_kr> 그런경우엔 1:1로 많이들 쓰더라고요
<freaxtux> 근데 제 학교에선 캠퍼스 중앙쯤에선 학교 와이파이가 20개쯤 잡히더라고요;;
<drake_kr> 1:n 커버리지가 반지름 2km
<Ponics> drake_kr: 어차피 이명박 정부에서는 세계적인 추세인 스마트 그리드의 선점을 위해서지 국내에 PLC 를 보급하겠다는 생각은 전혀 없거든요..
<drake_kr> 1:1의 경우는 스펙상 80km까지 가더군요..
<freaxtux> 도대체 무슨 생각으로 그렇게나 많이 깔은건지
<drake_kr> 근데 뭐 그건 스펙상 이야기고..
<Ponics> drake_kr: 어차피 스펙은 스펙일뿐 오해 하지 말자~! 가 저의 주의 입니다.. ㅋ
<drake_kr> 그래도 20km내에서 100mbps는 우습더라고요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Ponics> drake_kr: BPL 장비도 스펙상 point to point 거리는 5km~9km 사이입니다.. ㅋ
<drake_kr> freaxtux // 요새 모르는 사람이 집에 인터넷전화 설치하면 무선공유기 같이 주는데 그게 다 AP입니다..
<freaxtux> 근데 ***_Univ_AP로 잡히는게 20개쯤 돼요 ㄸ
<freaxtux> ㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 그럼 걍 통신사에서 다 깔았나보네요
<Ponics> drake_kr: 역시 멘토님은 다르십니다..
<drake_kr> 읭
<freaxtux> 에...그러니까
<freaxtux> AP는 여러개인데 그냥 하나인것처럼 접속되는 거 있잖아요
<drake_kr> 뭐였더라
<drake_kr> 암튼 있는건 아는데 명칭이 생각 안나네요
<freaxtux> 근데 wifi analyzer로 확인해 보면
<freaxtux> 거의 채널당 2개씩 잡혀요 ㄸ
<freaxtux> ㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 아마 KT쪽 독점기술인가 그럴건데요
<Ponics> 머 대충 AP 본딩,바인딩,티밍 이라고 하죠머... ㅋ
<Ponics> 다중 AP 장비를 티밍해서 하나인것처럼 묶어 쓰는..
<freaxtux> 한 채널에 두개 이상 들어가면 느려지는거 아닌가-_-a
<drake_kr> ap가 여러개있을때 ap가 신호가 약해져서 다른 ap를 쓸때 연결성 그대로 가지고 가는거
<Ponics> drake_kr: 아.. 그거요 ? 그게 뭐였더라.. 그리 대단한 기술은 아니였는데 인증부분에서만... 어차피 같은 백본망이에서 인증을 공통으로 관리 하는 뭐라고 하던것 같던데..
<drake_kr> 보통은 문제라고 느끼질 않고 쉽게 생각들은 하지만 좀 거시기한 문제 ㅡ.ㅡ
<freaxtux> 괜히 돈 들여서 오히려 과유불급을 철저히 실천하는 ㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 그래도 괜찮던데요..
<freaxtux> 저만 괜히 호들갑 떤건가요-_-ㅋ
<Ponics> 어차피 ap 에서 다른 ap 로 순간 끊어지는건 어쩔수 없는 현상이죠.. 그게 자연스럽게 다시 인증값을 승계 받아서 이어지는 거라...
<drake_kr> 아무리 4g 나온다고 해도 최소 5년은 54mbps짜리 wifi가 짱 먹고 있을겁니다..
<drake_kr> 그래서 kt가 택한 방법은 shared ip인듯합니다 ㅡㅡ;
<drake_kr> 10.172로 시작하는 ip였나..
<Alsen> 저는 이만 가옵니다~
<Ponics> drake_kr: 훔.. 아마도 그게 맞을꺼에요... 저도 무선쪽은 별로 관심이 없어서..
<freaxtux> 안녕히 가세요
<Alsen> 굿밤 되세요~!
<Alsen> 뿅!
<drake_kr> ë¿¡
<debula00> 뿌뿌뽕
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<freaxtux> ㅋㅋㅋ
<debula00> 아 심심하네요.
<debula00> xp 멀티부팅도 안되서, 절망인 상황입니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> xp는
<drake_kr> 참 좋은 운영체제죠
<debula00> 10년동안 잘 살아남았어요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 이제 32비트는 죽어야죠
<drake_kr> 올해로 quark 3.3k가 18주년을 맞던가..
<debula00> 제가 6학년 올라갔을때, 처음 봤는데 40gb가 얼마나 넓게 보이던지.. ㅋㅋ (전 그떄, 98 10기가 쓰고 있었어요 ㅋ)
<drake_kr> 전 6학년일때
<drake_kr> 메모리가 32KB 였군요..
<debula00> 우왘
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅ
<drake_kr> 3학년때네요
<drake_kr> 6학년때는 그래도 128KB짜리 썼네요
<debula00> 빌게이츠(던가요?) 앞으로 메모리 512kb면 충분하다는 소리를 했던것을 들은 기억이 ㅋㅋ
<freaxtux> 그런 얘긴 많아요
<drake_kr> 1M 이상은 쓸 일 없다고 했었죠
<freaxtux> IBM 사장은 전세계 컴퓨터 시장이 5대 정도 될 거라고 했다죠
<drake_kr> 잡스 없었으면 또 모르죠 ㅋㅋ
<debula00> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<debula00> 아, 이건 뻘소리지만, 오늘 핸드폰 바꾸려고 했는데요,.
<freaxtux> ㅋㅋ 그런면에선 잡스도 칭찬받을만할듯
<drake_kr> 잡스 개객끼
<debula00> 개갞기. ㅋ
<freaxtux> 게이츠 개객끼
<drake_kr> 면접보러온 사람한테 "are you virgin?"
<freaxtux> 헐-_-ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ê·¸
<drake_kr> 다큐에서는 그나마 순화되어서 나온거..
<drake_kr> 여자한테 그지랄 했대요
<debula00> 사실인가요? 아니면,그냥 루머인가요?
<freaxtux> 잡스 뒷이야기가 좀 많아요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 애플빠라면
<drake_kr> 잡스 개객끼 외치는건 당연한거
<freaxtux> 아이러니하네요 ㅋ
<debula00> 그렇군요......
<drake_kr> 걔 뒷이야기 들어보면 지가 만든 회사에서 지가 짤리는건 당연한일
<debula00> 어쩃든 옵2x 살경우 보조금은 전액 지원이라는 군요.
<drake_kr> 사고싶나요?
<freaxtux> 그냥 HTC나 모토롤라로 ㄱㄱ
<debula00> ㅋㅋㅋ
<debula00> 전 그냥 옵2x나
<debula00> 아크나...
<debula00> 줌으로!!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 제친구가 얼마전 아이폰4를 구매했는데
<debula00> 네
<freaxtux> 옵젯 옵큐 옵마하 얘네들 어떤 테크 탔는지 생각해보시길
<drake_kr> 배가 아팠어요
<freaxtux> 아
<freaxtux> ㅋㅋ
<debula00> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 다른 친구는 갤럭시S를 최근에 구매했는데
<drake_kr> 제가 돈많다고 해줬어요
<freaxtux> 전설의 발적화
<debula00> 갤럭시s는 발적화의 끝을 보여주죠
<drake_kr> 발적화라고 해도
<debula00> 그런의미에서 옵원 만세 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 쓸만은 하더라고요
<freaxtux> 알트릭스 탐나던데
<drake_kr> 다른 사무실에 친구가 있는데
<drake_kr> 삼성 핸드폰 샀다고 하니까 직원 전부가 비웃음..
<debula00> 왜요?
<drake_kr> 발적화..
<debula00> 아아.. 그렇군요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 꺼내니까 넥서스S
<freaxtux> 오오오오오
<drake_kr> 직원들 왈
<drake_kr> "이야 잘샀네"
<debula00> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<freaxtux> 넥S라면야
<debula00> freaxtux님 제가 모토롤라 줌을 산다면 추천해주실건가요?
<freaxtux> 구글신의 후광은 정말이지...
<drake_kr> 펌웨어 하나도 안 만졌는데 2.33
<freaxtux> 글쎄요 왜 하필 저한테 ;;
<drake_kr> 걍 아잉패드를 사세요
<debula00> 아잉패드는 너무 비싸죠.. 그런겁니다. ㅋ
<freaxtux> 그냥 국내 회사들은 못믿겠음;;
<drake_kr> 전 아잉패드 추천해주고 욕먹은적 없는듯..
<debula00> 모토롤라 줌은요?
<drake_kr> 알바해서 아잉패드 사세요
<drake_kr> 끗
<debula00> 오늘 3d 촬영 가능하게 카메라가 두개 있더라구요 ㅋ
<freaxtux> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<debula00> 알바를 했지만, 데스크탑을 삿죠 ㅋ
<debula00> 으어어어어어..... 대학생인데, 매일 사는 곳은 기숙사 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 마크 주커버그도 매일 사는곳은 기숙사였슴미다
<freaxtux> 기숙사가 어때서요? 공부 잘해서 가는거 아닌감;;
<drake_kr> 기숙사 생활하면 나이트는 꿈도 못꾸나요
<debula00> 수시합격에서 덤으로 들어간거에요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<freaxtux> 아 1학년이신가요...
<debula00> 네. 1학년입니다.
<freaxtux> 혹시 현역인가요
<debula00> 아뇨 전 재수에요. ㅋㅋ
<freaxtux> 아 동갑인가 했더니
<debula00> ㅋㅋ 깍듯이 형이라고 모시세요.
<drake_kr> 분명 고3때 후배들로부터 "아 선배님 재수없어요"라고 들으셨을텐데
<debula00> ㅋㅋㅋ 장난이에요.. 저 그렇게 삭막한 사람아닌겁니다. ㅋ
<debula00> 전 지갑이었습니다. 지갑!!!!!
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> "친하게 지내야 할 사람 1순위"?
<debula00> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이놈의 노트북은
<drake_kr> 10시간째 업데이트중이네..
<debula00> 어잌
<freaxtux> 저장소 바꾸세요
<drake_kr> 음 그거랑 큰 상관 없습니다
<drake_kr> 메모리 128MB짜리거든요
<freaxtux> 아 debula님인줄알고 ㄷㄷ 제가 내공 높으신 drake님에게 무슨 말을;;
<drake_kr> 읭
<drake_kr> 제가 왜요
<freaxtux> 메모리가 128이면...;;
<freaxtux> 무슨 용도인가요>
<drake_kr> 개인 홈페이지 서버요
<freaxtux> 아 역시...
<drake_kr> 아 64MB짜리에 10.04 깔아서 서버로 쓰고있고
<debula00> 메모리가.. 제가 아는 메모리가 맞는 건가요?
<drake_kr> 128MB짜리는 셋톱박스용입니다..
<drake_kr> 캐쉬메모리 아니니까 debula00님이 아시는 메모리가 맞을겁니다
<debula00> 그렇군요... 128MB라... 제 98이 아마 그정도가 아니었을까. 생각 되네요.
<drake_kr> 네 98시절에 쓰던것
<drake_kr> 95시절에 쓰던것이 홈페이지 돌리고 있고요 ㅋㅋ
<debula00> 우와.. 멋지네요...
<freaxtux> 한때 서버라면 기업용 서버같은 거대한건줄...ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그때 기업용 서버도 그정도 스펙이었죠 ㅋㅋ
<freaxtux> 아 Win98시디 아직 안버렸는데
<drake_kr> 저번 소모임때
<freaxtux> 어디 쓸 일 있을까요
<drake_kr> 98년도에 만들었던 슈퍼컴이
<drake_kr> cpu 병렬로 192개 연결해서 만든..
<drake_kr> 그 슈퍼컴이 지금은..
<drake_kr> 아톰보다 딸리더군요..
<debula00> 저에게 주시죠. 제가 sodim 512md 드릴꼐요.
<debula00> sodim-> sodimm
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<debula00> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<debula00> 그리고 저의 사랑도 ㅋㅋㅋ
<freaxtux> sodimm이 뭔지...-_-?
<drake_kr> 노트북용 메모리요
<freaxtux> 근데 어디다 쓰시게요 ㅋㅋ
<debula00> 간지용이요 ㅋㅋ
<freaxtux> 흠-_-노트북 메모리가 부족하긴 했는데
<drake_kr> msx2+라면 받겠는데..
<freaxtux> 6년전 노트북이면 규격이 맞으려나
<drake_kr> msx2+를 최신기술로 만드니까..
<debula00> 아마도 제 추측에 의하면, freaxtux님이 노트북에 맞을겁니다.
<drake_kr> 팩 꼽는 케이스에 다 들어가더군요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<debula00> 저도 중학교 2학년떄 산 r45를 쓰고 있으니까요. ㅋㅋ
<debula00> 팩꼽는 케이스라는게 무슨 말인가요?
<drake_kr> 롬팩
<drake_kr> 오락기 롬팩이요
<debula00> 아아.. 전설의 롬팩인가요?
<debula00> 저희 집에 있었어요...
<freaxtux> 아 컴퓨터가 그 사이즈란 말인가요 ㄸ
<freaxtux> ㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 네
<debula00> 인식이 안됬을때, 바람을 불어서 청소를 헀던 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그래도 안되면 지우개
<debula00> 저한텐 아직도 피코가 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<freaxtux> 리눅스에서 채팅같은거 별로 안 했더니 ㄷㄷ이 자꾸 삑살나네요;;
<debula00> 왜요?
<freaxtux> 겹쳐나와서요 ㄸ<-이렇게
<drake_kr> 아오
<drake_kr> 부팅중 다운되네 ㅡ.ㅡ
<freaxtux> ;;;
<freaxtux> [01:07] <debula00> 아마도 제 추측에 의하면, freaxtux님이 노트북에 맞을겁니다. //제가 왜 노트북에 얻어맞는거죠 ㄷㄷ
<debula00> 하하.. 애교로 봐주시죠.
<debula00> 오타는 있을 수 있어요.
<freaxtux> 농담이었는데;;;
<debula00> 이 -> 의
<debula00> ㅇㅅㅇ
<drake_kr> http://home.drake.kr/rutorrent/ 이거 뜨나요
<freaxtux> 네 떠요
<debula00> 네 뜹니다
<drake_kr> ㄳ
<debula00> 묵향인가요?
<drake_kr> 이게 메모리 64MB짜리에 올린
<yemharc> 입력기 ibus 쓰시나요?
<drake_kr> 토런트서버입니다..
<debula00> 전 ibus쓰는것 같습니다. nabi를 안쓰니...
<yemharc> ibus는 입력할때 쌍자음은 연타하면 따로 안떨어져서 그래요
<debula00> 따
<yemharc> nabi는 안쓴지가 오래되서 어떨지는 모르겠네요
<drake_kr> ㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸ
<debula00> 되는데요?
<freaxtux> 저 nabi써요
<yemharc> ㄸ / ㄷㄷ
<debula00> 아아아아아아아.... 제가 잘못 이해 했군요.
<freaxtux> xfce 쓰는데 mousepad 쓸 때 ibus는 줄바꿈에 문제가 있더군요
<freaxtux> 아 지금은 openbox로 갈아탔습니다만
<drake_kr> 전 hbios가 좋아요
<freaxtux> ibus로 엔터 치면 아무 반응 없다가 다른 창 클릭해야 엔터가 먹어요
<drake_kr> 도깨비한글이라던가 (...)
<freaxtux> 실컷 있다가 커서가 딴데 가 있는데 엔터가 먹히는...;;
<yemharc> 한글입력기 대부분이 입력 먹통일때 한영전환하면 될걸요?
<freaxtux> 엔터만 그렇게 먹통인데 그 때 다른 키입력은 잘 먹어요
<freaxtux> 영어 치고 있을때도 그러던데요;;
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/4992 이거슨 진리
<yemharc> 흐음...계속 에러나네...
<debula00> 저기요.. 우분투에 버츄얼 박스로 윈도우 쓰는것 괜찮나요?
<yemharc> 아 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 맥은 안써봐서 잘 모르겠지만 윈도랑 리눅스는 정말...
<freaxtux> 아 ㅎㅎㅎ
<debula00> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<freaxtux> 돋네요
<debula00> 윈도우는 재부팅이 갑이죠 ㅋ
<yemharc> 빌은 천재에요.
<yemharc> 껏다 켜는 것 만으로 대부분의 문제가 해결되는 초월적인 소프트웨어를 만들어낸겁니다
<debula00> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<freaxtux> 하루에 한번쯤은 사용 중에 끄지 않으면 안 되게 만드는 초월적인 WinME를 만들어낸겁니다
<Ponics> 잠시 자리를 비웠네요.. ㅋ
<Ponics> 우리 빌어먹을 빌게이츠를 욕하지 마세욤~! ㅋ
<debula00> yemharc님. ponics님 핸드폰 중에서 옵티머스2x를 사는게 나을까요? 아니면, 엑스페리아 아크를 사는게 나을까요? 아니면, 모토로라 줌을 사는게 나을까요?
<debula00> 현재는 옵티머스 원입니다.
<Ponics> 자꾸 그렇게 빌게이츠 욕하면 우리 빌어 먹을 빌게츠 천세 만세 누리는 불노불사 존재가 될지도 모릅니다~!
<freaxtux> 옵원이 맛폰 최강
<drake_kr> 넥원은 왜 목록에 없나요
<yemharc> debula00 아트릭스나 넥S 추천해요
<debula00> 넥서스원은 아직도 있나요?
<drake_kr> 아 넥원이 아니라 넥S
<freaxtux> 아니지 옵원은 둘째지요 옴냐가 최강
<yemharc> 사실 아트릭스는 조금 오버같은 느낌이고 넥S 추천해요 저는
<debula00> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> T옴니아
<yemharc> 일때문에 옵티원/큐/X2, 넥원/S, 겔S/K 등등 다 써봤는데
<debula00> 그런가요? 으음... 오늘 보니 갑자기 모토로라 줌이 급 뽐뿌가와서요.
<debula00> 뭐 휴대성은 떨어지겠지만 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 전지전능
<debula00> 전지전능 옴니아
<yemharc> 쓰잘데기 없는 태클 없이 쓰고 싶다면 넥S
<yemharc> 좀 뽀대나는(?) 그래픽 성능을 원한다면 X2
<drake_kr> T옴니아를 쓰면 고갱님이라는 소리를 자주 듣게 된다
<debula00> 으음.. 넥s는 보상이 별로 없더라구요.. 그래서 제외를 했습니다. (으어어억.)
<Ponics> 갠적으로는 그래도 아이뽕... 안드로이드 폰들은 쓰면 쓸쓰록... 느려지다가.. 나중에는 리붓 신공을 펼쳐야 하는.. ㅋ
<debula00> 고갱님이 아니라 호갱님이죠 ㅋ
<debula00> 호구 + 고갱님 ㅋ
<yemharc> 옴니아2 있으면 겔스로 갈아타는게 갑입니다
<yemharc> 20만원 지원 (ㅅㅂ)
<debula00> 친구녀석 옴니아2 있었는데,
<freaxtux> 미리 버린사람들은 안습
<debula00> 보상하기 전에 갤k샀습니다. ㅋ
<freaxtux> 아아아아아아아아아아아
<debula00> 아아아아아아...
<drake_kr> 감사함미다 호갱님
<debula00> 기다리라니까.. 한달을 못참고 ㅋ
<yemharc> 아이폰이 확실히 잘 만들어지긴 했는데
<yemharc> 가지고 놀기엔 역시 넥서스 계열이 최고더군요
<freaxtux> 위치추적 크리
<drake_kr> 잡스 개객끼인것만 빼면 다 좋은듯
<yemharc> 레퍼런스 폰이라서 루팅과 커펌이 주물럭주물럭
<debula00> 저희 과에도 아잉폰 4가 5대정도 있어요
<drake_kr> 전 아잉폰에도 gcc 깔았는데염?
<debula00> GCC는 무엇인가요?
<yemharc> drake_kr 애초에 가지고 놀라고 나온거랑 꾸역꾸역 가지고 놀려고 해보는거랑 드는 노력의 차이죠
<freaxtux> 아잉폰 5만 나오면 아잉빳 터치 2세대가 절로 내 품으로
<yemharc> debula00 GNU C Compiler
<Ponics> drake_kr: gcc 가 깔리는것이 이상할건 없죠.. 어차피 베이스가 프비 인데.. ㅋ
<debula00> 군대를 다녀오면, 아잉폰 6가 나오겠죠? (울음.. ㅠㅠ)
<freaxtux> 지금와선 의미 없어졌지만;;
<yemharc> 아....그런데 정말 11.04 실험작 수준이네요
<freaxtux> 역시 가지고놀려면 넥계열이 좋은거로군요
<yemharc> 자잘잡다 버그가 엄청 많아요
<debula00> 으어어....
<debula00> 간단히 말해주세요. 저도 지금 11.04쓰고 있거든요
<yemharc> 음...가장 간단하고 쉽게 부딪히는 거라면
<yemharc> 기본 브라우저 변경이 안되고
<yemharc> 시스템 언어를 한글로 설정해도 적용이 되다 말아서 서너번씩 재적용 해야하고
<debula00> 그렇군요.
<yemharc> ATI 그래픽 칩셋의 경우에는 브라우저 플러그인으로 돌아가는 동영상을 전체화면 했다가 되돌리면 unity 상단 패널이 깨진다던가
<freaxtux> 어차피 그놈 돌릴 사양도 안됐으니 유니티는 아직 강건너...
<yemharc> 전 일단 어거지로 돌리고는 있는데
<debula00> 헐.. 지금 ati 쓰는데 ㅋㅋㅋ(어차피 내장이지만.. ㅋㅋㅋ)
<yemharc> 아무래도 조만간 판내림 해버릴듯 하네요
<freaxtux> 옛 ATI는 어떤가요? 독점드라이버 없이 잘 돌아가는것들...
<yemharc> 그놈때만 해도 쾌적했는데 지금은 영......
<drake_kr> ponics // 이상할건 없지만 겁내 힘듭니다..
<debula00> 전 무엇이 잘못된는지.. xp부팅도 안되서... 으어아가악아
<Ponics> yemharc: 제가 우ㅂㅌ 판돌이 법칙을 잘 몰라서 그러는데효... 11.04 가 나온것이 빠른 편인가요 ? 아니면 늦은 건가효 ?
<debula00> 지금이렇게 체팅놀이하고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 빠른편인것 같군요
<freaxtux> 원래 마지막주나 그 전주 목요일쯤 나오지 않았던가요;;
<yemharc> freaxtux 옛 ATI...라고 해도 여러가지가 있는데.... 대충 06년즈음에 오픈소스 드라이버가 꽤 안정적인 성능을 내기 시작했죠
<yemharc> pinics 딱히 빠르고 늦고는 없고 매 6개월마다 나오고 있습니다
<yemharc> 11.04라는건 버전이라기보다 11년 4월에 나온거란 뜻이죠
<Ponics> 훔.... 그렇군요... 머 그럼 아직 스테이블 되었다고 보기엔 좀 애매 하군요..
<yemharc> 나오면서부터 스테블 찍힌건 LTS 붙은 녀석들이라고 보시면 되요
<Ponics> 리눅스 계열은 디벨롭 버전 나오고 나서 한참후에나 스테이블 이 나는데...
<yemharc> 그 외에는 베타 조금 하고 판 올리고 버그픽스하고....의 연속입니다
<freaxtux> 원래 1~2개월 기다려야 안정됐었는데 이번엔 또 유니티라는 새로운 변수가 있어서
<yemharc> 특히 런치패드 생기면서 이 사이클이 휙휙 돌아가요
<yemharc> 이 유니티도 11.10에서는 웨이랜드로 간다고 '계획'은 잡혀있지요
<Ponics> 그렇군요... 데스크탑 버존과.. 서버 버죤... 버죤 관리가 다르게 되겠죠 ?
<Ponics> 훔... 서버 버죤에 사용자 편리성을 좀 우겨 넣어줘야 할듯 하군요.. ㅋ
<yemharc> 따로 떨어뜨려 놓긴 했습니다만 사실 내용물은 같아요
<freaxtux> 11.XX는 데스크탑 버전이 모두 약간씩 불안정하게 되지 않으려나..
<drake_kr> 서버 버전에 사용자 편의성 뭐가 있죠
<freaxtux> 어차피 GUI가 없으니 이번 격변과는 큰 관련이 없지 않을까요
<yemharc> 서버 버전이라고 딱히 편의성 제공하는게 있던가요....
<drake_kr> cli에서 무선랜 잡을 정도면 막장?
<yemharc> front-end 스크립트야 어차피 패키지에 동봉되 있는게 대부분이니...
<yemharc> 뭐어...막장까진 아닙니다만 가급적이면 startx를 핑에 넣어서 보내드리고 싶네요 (...)
<yemharc> 그러니까 lynx에서 그만 졸업하시라니까요...
<Ponics> ㅋㅋ
<freaxtux> 아 lynx ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 제가 주로쓰는 브라우저입니다.. (...)
<yemharc> ftp 클라이언트도  ncftp같은 좀 편의성 있는걸로 쓰시고 (...)
<Ponics> 아.. 맞다.. 우ㅂㅌ 서버에서는 어떤 firewall 을 쓰나효 ?
<yemharc> ...리눅스에 불기둥이 뭐 특별난게 있던가요 (...)
<Ponics> 리눅스 계열은 iptable 것이고.. 프비는 pf 같은것이고...
<freaxtux> 엄훠 방화벽을 불기둥으로 바꿔버리시다니
<yemharc> 아뇨 그러니까 '불기둥 뭐 쓰나요'라고 물어볼 정도의 '솔루션'이 있진 않지 않습니까 ㅇㅅㅇ?
<freaxtux> 흠...제가 잘 몰라서 이해를 못한건가요;;
<yemharc> 아....그러니까
<Ponics> 훔... 제가 콤맹이라서 우ㅂㅌ 쪽은.. 제가 잘...
<yemharc> 방화벽이라고 해서 딱히 프로그램 달랑 한개가 아니라
<yemharc> 시스템 자체 기능 + 프로그램을 섞어서 그물망(?) 만들면 그게 방화벽이 되는거니까요
<Ponics> 아.. 역시 데변쪽을 훍터 봐야 겠군요..
<freaxtux> 아 저보고 한 얘기가 아니었던건가요;; 음...사태파악이 안되는중;;
<yemharc> 적어도 지금까지 제가 알고 있는 정보중엔 firewall start 해서 켜지는 방화벽은 본적이 없네요
<freaxtux> 아 제 발언과는 상관없는거였군요;;
<yemharc> freaxtux 네. 방화벽 이야기 중이었어요 :)
<Ponics> yemharc: 방화벽 이라고 해서 딱히 " 이런것이 방화벽 이다! " 라고 있는건 아니죠.. 예를 들자면 유니크 포트만 빼고 다 포트 드랍을 시킨다던가.. 아니면 포트 트리거를 한다던가
<Ponics> 아니면... 패킷 필터링을 한다던가.. 이런것들은 사실 사용자의 방화벽 룰 정하기 나름이죠..
<yemharc> ponics 네. 그래서 딱히 '뭐 씁니다'라고 대답하기가 참...._-a
<debula00> 아, 전 이제 다른 곳으로 가봐야 겠군요. 오늘 아무 즐거웠습니다!!!! 좋은 밤 보내시길....!!
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<yemharc> 음.... 저도 슬슬 자둬야겠군요
<freaxtux> 안녕히 가세요
<yemharc> 내일 세미나는 가야....
<Ponics> 리눅스 계열은 iptable 이란 놈에게 룰 정해주면... 이놈이 슈퍼 데몬에 등록되어서 룰에 맞춰서 알아 해줍니다..
<Ponics> 그래서 혹시 우ㅂㅌ 에도 이런놈 과 비슷한 일을 하는 놈이 있나 해서 물어 보는것이죠..
<yemharc> 우분투=리눅스
<yemharc> (...)
<freaxtux> 저도 잘 때가 된듯;;어제 과제하느라 밤을 새다시피 했고 또 담주가 시험이라 내일 공부도 해야 되는데(근데 여기서 뭐하는거지)
<yemharc> 우분투=데비안=레드햇=CentOS 기타 등등 == LINUX
<freaxtux> '같다'라고는 좀...
<yemharc> freaxtux ㅎㅎ 원래 시험기간엔 방이 청결해집니다
<yemharc> 개념적으로 봐야죠 저건;;
<yemharc> 저 중에 뭐 하나라도 iptable 안돌아가는 녀석 없지 않습니까
<yemharc> 소스 수정해야 돌아가는것도 아니고요
<Ponics> 우ㅂㅌ 는 데비안 기반 이므로..
<freaxtux> Linux = {Ubuntu, Debian, RedHat, Fedora, CentOS, ... }
<Ponics> 데변 에서는 iptable 말고 다른놈 쓰는걸로 알고 있는데..
<yemharc> 그게 더 맞는 표현이겠네요
<freaxtux> 이제 가봐야겠네요 그럼 안녕히...
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<yemharc> ponics 적어도 어제까지 쓰인 문서에도 iptable군요
<yemharc> 딱 하나에 "Lenny"라는 새로운 종류의 방화벽에 대한 '언급'은 있네요
<Ponics> 그런가효 ? 아.. 제가 데변쪽을 잘 몰라서효...
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/pWqeu
<yemharc> 리눅스쪽은 사실 별거 없어요
<Ponics> 훔... 우ㅂㅌ 도 역시 POSIX 규약을 따르는 군효..
<yemharc> 누가 '이거 만들었으니 써보셈' -> '오오 님 KWJJ' -> '엇, 그럼 우리도!' 해서 순식간에 퍼집니다
<yemharc> 리눅스 배포판들은 기반이 되는 구조는 다 똑같으니까요
<yemharc> 레고로 따지면 블럭은 같은데 조립은 다르게 하는 식인거죠
<Ponics> 어차피 리눅스 또한 토팔즈가 mininix 를 가지고.. 이것저것 삽질 해서 초기에 시작 한거라서..
<Ponics> 원류를 따지면 다 같은 놈들이겠지요..
<yemharc> minix하고는 조금 애매하네요;;
<yemharc> 보고 따라하긴 했는데 소스를 본건 아니고...
<Ponics> 어차피 BSD 계열과는 태생이 다르므로...
<yemharc> 근데 minix도 교육용OS라 아마 POSIX를 지켜 만들지 않았나 싶네요
<yemharc> 사실 뭐 거슬러 올라가면 UNIX죠
<yemharc> 똑같지는 않아도 거기서 대부분의 구조를 채용해서 넘어왔으니까요
<Ponics> 훔.. minix 는 사실 Unix 에 더 가깝죠..
<Ponics> system V 이후에 확실히 POSIX 규약이 확립 되었다고 생각합니다.
<yemharc> 전 posix는 자세히는 몰라서요;; 그냥 OS제작시의 표준 설계도 정도로만 인식하고 있습니다
<Ponics> 머 사실 unix 도... bell 연구소에서 버클리 대학교에 산학으로 OS 개발 연구 과제로 던져 줘서 탄생 한거라서..
<Ponics> 뿌리는 하나죠머.. ㅋ
<Ponics> 리눅스 계열이나 BSD 계열이나.. ㅋ
<Ponics> 유닉스 에서도 프로젝트명 system 1~7 까지 인가 발전 하면서.. system 5(V) 에서 POSIX 규약이 완성 되었다고 봐야죠...
<Ponics> 아.. 이따가 세미나 가야 겠꾸나.. ㅋ
<Ponics> yemharc: yemharc님은 세미나 오시죠 ?
<yemharc> 히으..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 이번주는 일이 바빴는데 어찌어찌 마무리하고 참석하네요
<Ponics> 386DX 에 제닉스 플로피 52장 번갈아 가면서 설치 하던 때가 생각 나네요.. ㅋ
<yemharc> ㄸ
<Ponics> 열쒸미 인스톨 하고 나서 나온 화면은 로긴 화면과 커서만 딸랑.. ㅋ
<yemharc> 전 그렇게까지 오래 전은 소식으로만 접한 세대라서;;
<yemharc> 어....처음 접한게 아마 알짜였던가............. 버전 몇인지는 기억도 안나네요
<Ponics> 알짜는 레뎃 4.2 입니다..
<yemharc> 중학교 1학년 여름쯤이니까...97년인가 98년인가....98년이 맞겠네요
<yemharc> 그때 하이텔 리눅스동에 어쩌다가 흘러 들어가서 처음 접했던거 같네요
<yemharc> 중1때 집에 막 ISDN이 보급되서 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 레뎃이 3.x 때 까지만 해도.. 슬랙웨어 에게 밀리고 있었습니다.. 4.x 로 오면서.. rpm 이란걸 만들면서.. 급성장 하게 되었죠..
<yemharc> 그런 역사 부분은 대충 알고 있습니다
<Ponics> 브루조아 셨군요.. ISDN ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<Ponics> 전 다이얼 업 이였는데..
<yemharc> 그 당시 ISDN...이라고 해도 집이 아파트여서 인터넷비용은 쌌어요
<Ponics> 그땐.. ppp 서비스 였죠..
<yemharc> PPPoE~
<yemharc> 삐리리리리~~~ 소리 안나는데 하이텔 들어가지는게 정말 신기했었어요
<yemharc> 뭣보다 하이텔서 채팅하고 있는데 전화가 온다!....그렇다기보다 전화 못한다고 혼날 일이 사라졌어!! 하면서 좋아했었죠 (...)
<Ponics> ㅋ
<Ponics> 머 저는 방에 전화를 따로 놨다는.. ㅋ
<yemharc> ....뭣보다 다이얼은 비싸잖아요 ㅠㅠ
<Ponics> ISDN 이 더 비쌌다는.. 단말기 대여금 까지 하면.. ㅋ
<yemharc> 그런데 그떄 당시 금액으로 3만원 정도 냈었어요
<yemharc> 저는 통신비용이 상당히 많이 나가는 축에 속했으니 그걸 생각하면 싼거였죠
<Ponics> 아니요. 아마도... 더 했을꺼에요.. 정액제로..
<Ponics> 98 부터 ADSL 시범 서비스가 시작하면서 급속히 보급 되기 시작할때니깐요..
<yemharc> 네네
<yemharc> ISDN쓰다가 ADSL로 바뀌었죠
<Ponics> 제가 99년에 TT 인터넷 서비스 를 하다가.. ADSL에 밀려서 사업 접었던 기억이 있습니다..
<yemharc> 음... 그럼 확실히 더 냈었을지도 모르겠네요
<yemharc> ISDN쓰다가 ADSL로 바뀐게 그 해 말쯤이었거든요
<Ponics> 98년 이후 라면.. 3만원 맞을꺼에요.. ISDN 쓰던 사람들이 ADSL 로 갈아 타기 시작하면서.. ISDN 사용자가 급격히 줄어
<Ponics> 서비스 요금을 막 할인 할때였거든요..
<yemharc> 그 당시 저는 그런건 별로 신경 안쓸 나이(...)다 보니 정확하게는 기억이 안나네요
<Ponics> 아.. 이야기 하다보니.. 나이가 뽀록 나네요.. ㅋ
<Ponics> 더 뽀록 나기 전에 고만 살아 저야 할듯 합니다.. ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그럼 저도 이만......
<yemharc> 내일 오시게 되면 세미나서 뵈요 ^^
<Ponics> 넵...
<debula00> 다시 살아서 왔습니다. 하핫!
<Work^Seony> 지금 혹시 포럼 접속되나요?
<drake_kr> 네
<Work^Seony> 아... 미치겠네..
<drake_kr> 저도 미칠듯..
<drake_kr> netbook remix 10.10에서 11.04로 do-release-upgrade 했는데 걍 먹통 되네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 저는 LTS만 써요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 윈7부터 다시 설치해야 할듯..
<drake_kr> osx은 버려야겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 윈7을 다시 설치할 필요는 없잖아요
<drake_kr> osx은 아직까지도 gma3150을 지원못하네요
<Work^Seony> 지원을 못한다기보단 안하는 거죠.
<drake_kr> 그건 애플쪽 입장이고..
<Work^Seony> 할 필요가 없으니.. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 해킨쪽에서 작업하시는 분들이 계시니..
<Work^Seony> 그건 애플이 상관할 바가 아니잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저 역시 상관안함 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> gma950은 지원하거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그건 옛날 흰둥이 초창기 시절에 쓰였던 거라... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 미국에서 맥값은 싼편인가요
<Work^Seony> 한국에 비하면야 많이 싸죠.
<drake_kr> 그게 크리티컬한 이유중 하나가 되겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 일반 PC가 워낙 싸서, 여기 사람들 입장에서도 맥이 상대적으로 비싼 편이긴 해요..
<Work^Seony> 그래도 요즘은 워낙 애플이 유행이라, 어디 가면 보이는 컴 중에서 40%는 맥북인 거 같아요
<drake_kr> 한국에선 맥미니가 100만원인데..
<drake_kr> 넷북은 20만원대거든요
<Work^Seony> 여기는 맥미니 600불인가... 학생할인 받아서 550불쯤 하니까 저가형 놋북 하나 값이에요...
<drake_kr> 그정도만 돼도 해킨 설치 생각도 안 하겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 그래서 다들 해킨에 별 관심이 없어요...
<Work^Seony> 저번에 한 번 해서 사람들 보여줬더니, "Hmm" 이러고 말던데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 흠~~~
<drake_kr> "넌 열심히 깔았지만 나라면 걍 애플스토어에서 사겠어" 이건가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그런 셈이죠. 그거 연구하는데 투자하는 시간이 아까워서 그냥 사고만다는 식이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그리고 워낙 컴맹이 많아서 별로 알고싶어하지도 않아요.
<drake_kr> 그나마 윈도우 > 리눅스는 나은편인듯요
<Work^Seony> 그 정도 쓰면 초초초초 천재죠.
<drake_kr> 맥 > 윈도우 or 리눅스는 정말 어려운듯
<Work^Seony> 복구CD를 갖고도 어떻게 복구하는지 몰라서 100불씩 돈 줘가면서 하는 사람들인데요..
<drake_kr> 2005년에 미국에서 프로그래머라고 와서 함 볼일이 있었는데.. (영어를 못하지만 다 도망가서 저만 남음)
<Work^Seony> 거 마우스 몇 번만 클릭하면 되는 걸, 그걸 몰라서 돈주고 고치는 사람들이니까... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그분 이야기하시는게.. 왜 윈도우같은 매우 어려운 OS를 이용하냐는 거였어요..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> Geek인갑네요
<drake_kr> 리눅스도 이용한다고 하니까 amazing이래요
<Work^Seony> 아... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 40대였는데
<drake_kr> 15년 이상 맥만 썼대요
<drake_kr> 2005년도 당시에.. -ㅅ-
<Work^Seony> Geek 맞군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> Apple Geek..
<drake_kr> 윈도우는 어려워서 못 씀 <- 요게 그분 생각임..
<Work^Seony> 그래도 윈도우 유저가 훨씬 많아요... 부정할 수 없는 현실이죠...
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 근데 슬슬 안드로이드도 올라오고 있고..
<drake_kr> 윈도우가 조금씩 먹혀가는 느낌은 있네요
<drake_kr> 그래도 금방 없어지진 않겠죠
<Work^Seony> 아무래두요... 겜하는 사람들도 있구 하니깐요...
<drake_kr> 사실, win32api가 워낙 잘 짜여져 있는터라..
<drake_kr> win32api는 외계인이 전수해주고 간거 아닐까요 ㅡ.ㅡ 너무 잘 만들어져있어서 가끔 이상한 생각도 드어요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군요... 윈도우 프로그래밍은 전혀 해본 적 없어서 잘 모르겠어요..
<Work^Seony> 근데 MS의 역사를 봤을 때 아직까지 잘 안짜여져있다면 문제가 심각한 회사였겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아직까지..가 아니라
<drake_kr> 윈 nt 출시 당시의 win32api부터에요
<Work^Seony> 오... 그렇군요
<drake_kr> 93년도쯤인데
<Work^Seony> 저는 점심식사하러 갑니다.
<Work^Seony> 나중에 뵈요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-04-30
<MK-BB> blueruin 계십니까
<blueruin> 네 안녕하세요
<MK-BB> 어 죄송합니다
<MK-BB> 제가 (다른분을 찾았내요.ㅠ)
<blueruin> ㅎㅎ 네 괜찮습니다. 덕분에 말해봤네요 ㅎ
<MK-BB> 혹시 해외이세요?
<blueruin> 아뇨 한국이에요
<drake_kr> 아 고민이네
<MK-BB> 해외이신분?
<drake_kr> english로 설치해야 될까 korean으로 설치해야 될까..
<shriekout> MK-BB, 혹시 페북에서 해외 사용자분 찾으셨나요?
<MK-BB> 아니요
<MK-BB> ]지금 트위터도 불나게
<MK-BB> RT 부탁했는데
<MK-BB> 답이 업순요
<shriekout> 아니구나... 방금 어떤 분이 해외 사용자 찾으시길래...
<MK-BB> ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> 그게 저일거임
<shriekout> 아
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 흠...
<shriekout> tor로 접속하니...
<shriekout> 모든 사이트가 접속 안되네... =ㅅ=;;;
<MK-BB> -_-)
<drake_kr> 왜 10.04에서는 ahci를 지원하는데..
<drake_kr> 11.04가 지원못하지 ㅡ.ㅡ
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP 언제부터 접속안됨/
<Seony^MBP> MK-BB: 오늘 아침에 나오니까 안되네요
<MK-BB> 미치겠군요
<MK-BB> 아 그 로열웨딩인지 그거때문에인가
<Seony^MBP> 한국 안에서는 잘 된대요?
<drake_kr> 음?
<shriekout> 포럼 접속 잘되요
<Seony^MBP> 음... 미치겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 관리하는 비지니스가 3개나 되는데... 현재 영업정지 상태...
<drake_kr> 아오
<drake_kr> wubi로도 안되네
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP한국 안에서는 잘되는
<MK-BB> IDC직접 콜해봤는데
<MK-BB> 상호명을 모르니
<MK-BB> 쩝
<Seony^MBP> 자기 서버 상호명도 모르는 사람이 어딨어요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> (저도 호스팅 받는입장아님/)
<MK-BB> 그사람 이제 9:20분이니
<MK-BB> 깨우기도 그렇구
<MK-BB> 토요일인데
<CuBric> 비가 오락가락 많이 오는 날씨입니다
<CuBric> 비조심 바람조심 하세요
<MK-BB> 흠
<drake_kr> 아오
<drake_kr> 11.04는 너무 전체설치를 강요하네 ㅡ.ㅡ
<CuBric> 드레끼님
<drake_kr> 네
<CuBric> 베타설치하는거에요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨
<drake_kr> 정식버전
<CuBric> 11.04 베타에서 정식된거에요?
<drake_kr> 네
<MK-BB> 망했군.흠
<CuBric> 어느세 잉.... 전 베타일때 보고선 안받었는데요
<CuBric> 오전인데 이상하게 덥네요
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 이거 왜이러지 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 윈7 설치좀 했다고 이러는건가
<Seony^MBP> 만물의 근원이군요... Windows
<MK-BB> 망했다.ㅠ
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP 9:25분인데 콜해봐도 될가요
<MK-BB> 흠
<drake_kr> 걍콜하세요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> MK-BB: 그 정도면 해도 되죠
<drake_kr> xp를 설치할까.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP 더디서 ping 하구 tracert 계속해보세요
<MK-BB> 어디서 끝기나
<Seony^MBP> 외부로 아예 나가질 못하네요
<Seony^MBP> 학교라 그런가
<Seony^MBP> 학교라 그렇구나 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> po3-0.gw4.sel2.asianetcom.net 여기 이후로 못나가네요. 11번째...
<MK-BB> 흠
<drake_kr> apcn2 또 장애인가..
<drake_kr> 미국이면 apcn 아닌데..
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> paix 인데
<MK-BB> 흠
<drake_kr> ê²°êµ­
<drake_kr> 윈2000 깔기로 결정..
<CuBric> 헉 윈2000
<CuBric> 서비스팩 4까지 올인해야 하는건가요
<drake_kr> 이미 되어있죠
<CuBric> 아아....
<drake_kr> 안되어있는걸 찾는게 더 힘듦...
<drake_kr> 그전에 윈2000 찾기도 힘들지만..
<CuBric> 윈2000 찾아볼까요
<drake_kr> 이미 디스켓 만드는중요
<CuBric> 에 디스켓으로 설치하시게요?
<drake_kr> 8G짜리 secure disk
<CuBric> 아
<drake_kr> 전 디스켓이라고 불러요
<CuBric> 하하
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 뜸
<Seony^MBP> let me check it out
<Seony^MBP> good
<MK-BB> 저게 리턴했다는뜻은 돌아았다는뜻
<drake_kr> 이제 디스켓들은 1인치에 32G씩 들어가는군요
<cartes> 저오늘 교보문고 갑니다 ==3
<cartes> 같이 가실분 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 요즘은 책을 인터넷에서 주문.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<CuBric> 교보 어느지점이요?
<cartes> 광화문점이요
<CuBric> 아... 멀어요
<CuBric> 여기 역삼동이에용
<CuBric> 강남지점이면 갈수 있는데
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes> 강남지점 갈까요
<CuBric> 전 좋아요 근데 책살게 있을지 그게 문제네용
<cartes> 그냥 놀다 오는거져 뭐 괜찮으시다면
<CuBric> 하하
<cartes> 저도 실제로 책 있나보고
<CuBric> 삼실에서 당직중에 서점가기 놀이 하하
<Seony^MBP> 남자들끼리요? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 하하
<CuBric> 서점에서 헌팅 하기 놀이
<Seony^MBP> 가서 손도 좀 잡아주고 그러세요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 하하 크흑;;;
<CuBric> 비가 오락가락
<CuBric> 난리도 아니네요
<cartes> 여자랑 같이가면 컴퓨터얘기 막 하고;; 그러기도 어렵지않나요
<cartes> 서로 배려해줘야하공
<Seony^MBP> 컴퓨터 하는 여자랑 가면 되죠.
<drake_kr> 남자만 배려해주죠 보통
<cartes> 데이트신청하는것 같구
<CuBric> 카티스님 어디사시는데요?
<cartes> 저는 노원 태릉에 살아요
<cartes> ^^:;
<CuBric> 헉 태릉... 멀기도 하시네용
<CuBric> 아아아
<CuBric> 금이나 팔아볼까요
<CuBric> 한돈 가지고 있는데 말이죠
<Seony^MBP> 갈아서 삽겹살에 뿌려드세요... ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 우엑
<Seony^MBP> 근데 한 돈이면... 팔아도 몇푼 안되잖아요.
<CuBric> 20만원 가까이 하는데요
<Seony^MBP> cartes: 왜요? 금가루 뿌려먹는 고기집 있는데..
<Seony^MBP> 파는 가격이요?
<CuBric> 한돈에
<Seony^MBP> 사는 가격이 아니구요?
<CuBric> 넹
<CuBric> 파는 가격
<Seony^MBP> 음...제가 결혼할 때 패물 사던 가격이랑은 천지차이군요..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 언제 결혼하셨길래요?
<Seony^MBP> 하긴 오래 전이긴 하지만...
<Seony^MBP> 음... 언제 결혼했더라... 06년쯤요..
<CuBric> 저랑 비슷하신데요
<Seony^MBP> 아 그래요? 그때 금값이 한 돈에 7~8만원 했던 거 같아요
<cartes> 저는 파이썬 책 살꺼에요 ㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 나도 책 좀 사야되는데... 배송료가 권당 만원이라... 고민되네요
<cartes> 한국에서 하와이로요?
<cartes> ㄷㄷ
<Seony^MBP> 네. 권당 만원 정도 나와요.
<cartes> 모처럼 미국갔는데 영어책 마음껏 읽을기회를;
<cartes> 활용하심이 어떨지;
<Seony^MBP> 매일 영어책 읽는 게 5년째라서요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 전 도서관가면 초중고생들 읽는책 빌렸는데, 쉬운영어부터 마음껏읽어서 행복했어요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony^MBP> 그동안 맨날 MicroEconomics라던가... Biology, Physics, Accounting...
<Seony^MBP> 아 지겹다 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 아 어렵겠네요
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony^MBP> MK-BB, 말만 봐도 지겹죠? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 영어로 써있는 수학책을 왜 읽어요 ㅜㅜ
<cartes> 행복하다고 생각하세요 저도 우리나라에서 원서 구해읽는데 돈이 좀 든다는;
<Seony^MBP> cartes: 설마 여기처럼 교과서 한 권에 170불씩 하겠어요?
<MK-BB> 아
<cartes> 그러게요;
<MK-BB> 망할 KT가 역시 그래도 좋긴하구나
<MK-BB> ㅠㅠ
<cartes> KT요?
<MK-BB> KT는 되더라구요
<cartes> 뭐가되나요?^^
<MK-BB> (지내들 개인라인으로 미국연결해놔서)
<cartes> KT가 해외인터넷 빠른것 같아요
<cartes> Youtube도 한국에서 덜끊기고
<MK-BB> KIDC는 asianetcom 인가 무슨 회사로 연결되있구
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP 우선은 됨
<MK-BB> ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> KT에 서버를 넣던가 해야지
<MK-BB> 망할
<Seony^MBP> ㅇㅋ. 오늘 교차로 작업해야되서...
<Seony^MBP> 금요일날 서버 맛가면 아주 곤란해짐..
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP 그럼 그냥 웬지 흠 백업을 위해서 미국에도 VPS하나 두자구 해보세요
<Seony^MBP> 아마 따로 dedicated server 하나 할 거 같아요...
<Seony^MBP> burst.net 전화했는데 전화를 안받아서 지금 까먹고 있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> (미국에서 데디 하려면 150 인데
<MK-BB> 흠
<Seony^MBP> 돈 상관 안하는 사람이라니깐요...
<MK-BB> 그럼 아마존 클라우드로 하지요
<MK-BB> 그게 조금 날지도
<Seony^MBP> burst.net 말고 다른 업체 하나 추천해줘요.
<MK-BB> 돈상관없다는거지요?
<MK-BB> CA쪽으로 알려줄까요?
<Seony^MBP> $100~150 선에서..
<MK-BB> 차라리 저한테 그걸 주지.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 근데, bandwitdh가 미국은 up/down 반반씩이라던데요?
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP 빙고.흠
<Seony^MBP> MK-BB, 돈을 주고 안주고가 문제가 아니라, 서버 하나를 통째로 우리만 쓰고싶은 거에요.
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇게 해드리면 되는거임?
<Seony^MBP> 미국 내로.
<Seony^MBP> 한국 말고...
<MK-BB> 가능함
<Seony^MBP> 대충 proposal 주세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 가격이랑 b/w, 용량, 백업 등등..
<Seony^MBP> 내가, 업체라고 뻥 치면 되니까 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> VPS라도 괜찬흥ㅁ/
<Seony^MBP> 음... 우분투 10.04 server version 깔아서 운영하는데 지장만 없으면 OK
<MK-BB> 오케이
<MK-BB> 그럼 지금이라도 가능
<cartes> Cubric님 연락처아시나요?
<Seony^MBP> 하드용량이랑 램, bandwidth 기타 등등 정보 적어서 알려줘요.
<Seony^MBP> 어차피 뭐 vps라고 다를 건 없을테니...
<MK-BB> 램 1GB에 하드 자리 40GB BW 600GB / $70 이긴함
<cartes> 교보문고 광화문점엔 뭐가 없어서 강남점 갈려구함
<MK-BB> 그정도면 되는거아님?
<MK-BB> 뭐 교차로라구 자리 많이 먹지도 않자나요
<Seony^MBP> 가격에 비해서 많이 딸린데요.
<Seony^MBP> burstnet은 80불에 위에 사양 2배는 됐어요.
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> burst.net 정도 까지는 안되는
<MK-BB> burst.net에 우리 회사/제 개인서버 몇대있는데
<MK-BB> 네트워크가 Tier 3 라서 자주 끈겨요
<MK-BB> ㅠㅠ
<Seony^MBP> 게다가 그 burstnet 80불짜리는 vps도 아니에요.
<Seony^MBP> dedicated 2,000gb
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP 찾았슴
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP 사실 저도 이번에 burst.net 반응이 완전 안좋아서
<MK-BB> 옮기려구 알아보구있거든요
<Seony^MBP> ok
<MK-BB> 더 좋은가격에 다른 커낵션을 싸게 찾아서
<MK-BB> (흠... Seony^MBP 서버를 colo 할생각은 없대요?)
<cartes> drake_kr, 님 같이 서점 않가실래요?
<Seony^MBP> MK-BB, 하와이잖아요.
<MK-BB> 제가 직접 시카고 나갈수도있긴함
<MK-BB> 만약에 필요하다면.흠
<drake_kr> os 설치중인데 꽤 걸릴듯 싶어요
<Seony^MBP> MK-BB, 그게 한 달에 한 번만 생겨도 얼마나 귀찮겠어요...
<MK-BB> 상관없슴
<cartes> drake_kr, 아 끝나고 갈수있어요?
<MK-BB> 시카고 가면 2시간이면 감
<MK-BB> (그저 차를 급하게 공수하는데 문제지.ㅠ)
<drake_kr> 끝나고야 갈 수는 있는데..
<MK-BB> (출장비 다줄거임?)
<Seony^MBP> 그래서 colo는 필요없다는 거에요.
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP: RAM 2GB면 됨?ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 하드 500GB? 에?
<Seony^MBP> APM 돌려야되는데 2GB 정도는 있어야겠죠
<MK-BB> 문제는
<MK-BB> BW 임
<MK-BB> 2000GB/month 그냥 나오는거 있구
<MK-BB> 아님 100Mbps unmetered 가 additional $50 이라는거임
<Seony^MBP> 음... 하드 500GB까지는 필요없을 것 같은데 bw는 모르겠어요. 얼마나 되야할지...
<MK-BB> Pen-D Dual-Core 3.0Ghz / 2GB RAM/ 250GB HDD/2000GB BW
<MK-BB> $60불임
<drake_kr> 갑자기 튕기노
<cartes> 저 그거 있어요 ^^
<cartes> ebook으로
<cartes> 근데 어려워서
<Seony^MBP> MK-BB, good deal!
<MK-BB> 지금당장이라도 신청가능
<MK-BB> 아이피 5개 포함
<drake_kr> 파이썬이 좋은가..
<Seony^MBP> 사이트가 어딘데요? spec좀 보게요.
<Seony^MBP> 근데 is it reliable?
<cartes> drake_kr, 그냥 서점가서 아무책이나 다 보고 아이쇼핑하고 오는거져 모;;
<MK-BB> http://www.joesdatacenter.com/
<MK-BB> 여기 리뷰도 좋던.. (친구한명이 여기서 씁니다)
<Seony^MBP> 아 그래요? 음...
<drake_kr> cartes // 일단 이거 2시간쯤 걸릴것 같네요
<cartes> 네엡
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP 저한테 패이해주시구 쓰세요..ㅎㅎ (나도 이번에 우리서버 여기로 보낼까 NYC쪽에 놔둘가 고민이니)
<Seony^MBP> MK-BB, 근데 mk한테 페이해서 쓰나 직접 쓰나 그게 그거잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 그런가
<MK-BB> 흠
<Seony^MBP> 사실 그게 문제가 아니고,
<Seony^MBP> payment를 나한테 하게하는 게 아니라, 아마 corporation 이름으로 할 거 같아요.
<MK-BB> http://www.slicehost.com/
<MK-BB> 여기도 저 지금 블로그 옮기는중이라는
<MK-BB> 여기서 제가 3년을 썼는데
<MK-BB> 비싸도 다운타임이 없슴
<Seony^MBP> 비싸긴 많이 비싸네요.
<MK-BB> 상관없슴
<MK-BB> 그만큼 response time빠르고
<MK-BB> 서비스값아니
<Seony^MBP> 일단, 회사명의로 페이 나가면 어떻게 처리해줄 수 있는지 알려줘요. 그거만 되면 내가 mk 밀어줄께요.
<MK-BB> 회사명이라
<MK-BB> 가능할수있슴.흠
<Seony^MBP> 근데 그거 안되서, 여기서 직접 페이하더라도 mk account 하나 줄께요.
<MK-BB> (제가 회사하나 paper company 하나 파야하군요)
<Seony^MBP> sudoable로...
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP 전 chicago쪽으로 하구 싶다는
<MK-BB> 만약에 문제 생기면
<MK-BB> 제가 직접 가서 보면되니
<Seony^MBP> 아무리 가까워도 ticket도 사야되고 하는데 진짜 갈 수 있을 거 같아요?
<Seony^MBP> post office도 가기 귀찮아하는 사랆이?
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP 티켓을 왜삼
<MK-BB> 운전하구 가면되는데
<Seony^MBP> 학교가 IN에 있는 거 아니에요?
<MK-BB> 시카고에서 2.5시간정도 임
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 언제든지 갈수있심
<Seony^MBP> 거기서 거기까지 그렇게 가까워요?
<MK-BB> 네
<MK-BB> 뭐 출장비만 기름값 같은거만 주시면 갈수있심
<Seony^MBP> 그냥 가게 boss랑 contract을 해요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP 그럴가 생각중
<MK-BB> 그럼 joes나
<MK-BB> http://www.fdcservers.net/index.php
<MK-BB> 여기로 해야한다는건데
<MK-BB> joes는 켄자스 에있어서 갈수도 없슴
<Seony^MBP> 일단 현재로서는 bw가 별로 중요하지 않으니까 좀 딸려도 괜찮겠지만, reliable이 중요해요.
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP 그럼흠
<Seony^MBP> MK-BB, 그리고 일단 알아본 데가 burst.net $80/mo라서 대충 가격도 비슷한 선에서 할려고 할 거에요.
<MK-BB> 너무 standard를 낮게 잡아드린거 같은
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP 테스트 파일임 다운받아보셈 http://goo.gl/sYcEh
<Seony^MBP> 음.. 학교라서 속도가 얼마나 나오는지 확인이 안되네요.
<Seony^MBP> 잠시만... 가게에 ssh로 확인해봐야지
<Seony^MBP> 잘나오네요.
<MK-BB> 몇?
<Seony^MBP> 울 가게 최고속도, 830kb/s
<Seony^MBP> 집에서 함 해볼까. 잠시만요.
<Seony^MBP> 집에서는 1.2mb/s까지 나오니까..
<CuBric> 으흠
<CuBric> 이상하게 튕긴듯한 현상이 생기네요
<Seony^MBP> 음... 집은 오히려 그저 그러네...
<cartes> CuBric님 서점 같이 가요..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 지금 출발하시게요?
<cartes> 아 근데 drake_kr님께도 가자고 했는데
<CuBric> 드레끼님두요?
<cartes> drake_kr님은 2시간 후에나 가실수있데요
<cartes> 그래서 좀 기달리는중이었는데;;
<CuBric> 전 회사 동료분이 점심 사준신다 했는데용
<CuBric> 점심을 먹고 가야하는건지 그냥 가면 카티스님한테 얻어먹을수 있을까나요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ ;;;;;;;
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP http://lg.fdcservers.net/ 여기는 어떰?
<cartes> 제가 총돈이 6000원 정도 있는데, 각각 내고 먹을순있어요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes> 사드리는건 제가 돈이 다음에 많을때 사드릴게요
<cartes> 히히
<CuBric> 이 사이트는 먼가요
<CuBric> 왠지 느낌은 서버임대 비슷한데요
<Seony^MBP> MK-BB, 아까 거기 100메가 테스트 파일 정도만 해도 좋을 거 같은데... 똑같은 사이트 아니에요?
<MK-BB> 틀림
<MK-BB> 처음준건 캔자스
<MK-BB> 지금 fdc는 거대한곳
<cartes> Cubric님 전번 좀 주세요..
<Seony^MBP> MK-BB, 별로에요
<cartes> 공개가 불가피하면 쿼리로..
<cartes> 다음기회에 점심 사드릴게요
<CuBric> 쿼리 어찌하죠
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP 문제는 한국에서 접속 속도가 문제임
<Seony^MBP> MK-BB, 한국에서 접속할 일은 없으니까 상관없어요.
<MK-BB> 그럼 저기 joesdatacenter.com 으로 하세요
<MK-BB> (제가 paper company만들면되니)
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP (제가 관리하면됨?)
<Seony^MBP> 그러죠. 얘기해볼께요.
<Seony^MBP> 아까 처음 준 테스트파일이 어디에요?
<MK-BB> (돈 더줄거임?ㅎㅎㅎ)
<MK-BB> http://www.joesdatacenter.com 이긴한데
<Seony^MBP> proposal을 잘 써보세요.ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 우왕 얼마까지 올려볼까요?
<Seony^MBP> reasonably 적당한 선에서
<MK-BB> bundo 다행이였심
<bundo> ?
<MK-BB> bundo 이래서 내가 bundo 아저씨 서버에 계정이 필요하다는거임
<bundo> zz
<bundo> ㅋ
<bundo> 내서버는 내부 아이피만 접근 가능혀 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 그걸 푸셈
<MK-BB> -_-)
<bundo> 왜 풀어
<MK-BB> 분도님 서버한두개가 아닌걸로 아는데요
<bundo> 가톨릭에 있는서버 2개 버렸음
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 분도님
<bundo> 네
<MK-BB> 분도, 다시 스카이프좀
<CuBric> 5월 마지막 토욜이에도 모임있나요
<CuBric> 장소는 동일한가요?
<bundo> MK-BB 녹북 가방에 넣었음
<bundo> CuBric 5월 제 계힉은요
<MK-BB> 흠...
<bundo> 28일이고 한남동 다음에서 할려고 합니더
<MK-BB> 그럼 쿼리로 할게요
<CuBric> 아 한남동
<bundo> 다음에서 한번 하려고요
<bundo> 저는 상암이 편하고 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 한남동 어디쯤이 될까요
<CuBric> 다음?
<bundo> 다음 사옥
<CuBric> 아아
<bundo> daum
<CuBric> 빌려주기도 하나바요
<bundo> 한번 왕림해달라고 조르네유
<bundo> 쩝 ~
<CuBric> 다음사옥 한번도 안가봤는데 말이죵
<CuBric> 4월 모임은 갈수 있었는데 일정이 꼬여서 못가봤네요
<bundo> 네.. 아쉽
<bundo> 한남동 한번 가볼만 해요
<CuBric> 장소도 사는 동네였는데 말이죵
<CuBric> 독산동
<bundo> 제주도 처럼 다음의 정신이 들어 있음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 25분에 나가 봐야징
<CuBric> 어디 가시나요?
<bundo> 중간에 누구좀 만나서 독산동요
<CuBric> 저 사는동네가 구로동이에용
<CuBric> 그래서 코앞이였던거죠
<MK-BB> Seony^MBP gtalk으로 말걸겟슴...
<Seony^MBP> ok
<bundo> CuBric 그니깐 아쉽다고요
<CuBric> 하하
<CuBric> 5월에 참가할게요 꼬옥
<bundo> 네.. 어쩌면 독산동 될수 있어요
<bundo> 오늘 물어 봐야죠
<CuBric> 지금 스케쥴표를 보니 가능은해요
<CuBric> 아 4월 마지막을 비와 함께 하는군요
<CuBric> 낼은 드디어 5월
<bundo> MK-BB  특정 아이피만 열어 줄수는 있음
<MK-BB> 그러니
<MK-BB> 그렇게 해달라는거임
<bundo> 집에 있는 서버
<bundo>   특정 아이피만 열어 줄수는 있음
<bundo> 근데 말여
<bundo> 집도 LG 텔레콤 광랜임
<bundo> 흐흐
<MK-BB> 상관음 없슴
<bundo> 가산 IDC 와 비슷할거 같음
<bundo> 내일 또는 월요일 해줄께요
<MK-BB> 그러세요
<bundo> 1분후 나가 봐야 함
<cartes2> 분도님 저도 계정한개만 주실수있으신가요 혹시나?
<cartes2> 원격으로 irssi써보고싶어서..
<bundo> MK-BB  그 가상서버에 계정하나 드려요
<MK-BB> 자리 없는데
<MK-BB> bundo 없앴심
<MK-BB> -_-)
<bundo> 110.45.143.71
<bundo> 여기에 ,,, 하나 그려
<bundo> 여기에 ,,, 하나 드려
<MK-BB> 자리 없앨거라니까요
<bundo> 풋 ~
<bundo> cartes2 오늘 오실꺼에요?
<bundo> cartes2 님 얼굴이 기억이 안남? 하도 모임후 술딥따 해서리...
<bundo> 에고 나가 봐야징
<cartes2> 자꾸 늦게 돌아가게되서 안갈까했는데
<cartes2> 갈까요? ^^
<bundo> 상관 업어요
<bundo> 늦게 와도 상관 없심
<bundo> 암튼 이따 봐요
<CuBric> 하암
<debula00> 안녕하세요.
<CuBric> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 아 미치겠네
<debula00> ??
<drake_kr> 독산동..
<drake_kr> 오늘 할일 있는데..
<debula00> drake_kr님은 밤을 세신 건가요?
<CuBric> 독산동에 먼일 있나요?
<drake_kr> 오늘
<drake_kr> 소모임날 아닙니까 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> 이런 당직이라는 아쉬움만 쌓이네요
<drake_kr> 밤샌것도 한몫 하고요
<debula00> 아이고... ㅇㅅㅇ
<CuBric> 드레끼님
<CuBric> 독산동 어디서 하는데요
<drake_kr> 어제 군대 후임들이랑 만나서 포풍 술먹고 아침부터 똥구녕으로 오줌쌌는데
<debula00> 어잌....
<CuBric> 헉
<drake_kr> 독산동 테라텍이요
<CuBric> 무리하시는듯 해요
<drake_kr> 원래 또 군 후임들이랑 술먹다보면..
<drake_kr> 폭풍처럼 마시게 되죠
<debula00> 전 아직도 술을 왜 마시는지 모르겠네요. 하핫..
<drake_kr> 아.
<cartes2> 드레끼님 오실수있어요?
<cartes2> 3분이서 만날까요?
<drake_kr> cartes2 // 소모임은 안가나요
<CuBric> 드레끼님 모임 말하는거 아닌거 같은데요
<cartes2> 않갈껏 같아요
<drake_kr> 흐음..
<cartes2> 그냥 집에 복습하고 공부하려고;;
<cartes2> 위나 간에도 좀 부담스러운것 같구;;
<drake_kr> 그럼 딱 소모임만 참석하고 빠지시면 되죠 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 얌 짜장 먹었더니
<cartes2> 아 =_=;;
<CuBric> 기분 좋아졌어요
<cartes2> 히히
<CuBric> 교보문고 1시에 갈수있을듯 합니당
<cartes2> 네 저도 강남 교보문고 1시까지 갈게요
<cartes2> 12시에 출발해서
<cartes2> 드레끼님도 오실수있나요^^;;
<drake_kr> 전 아직 프로그레스바가 60%정도네요
<CuBric> 더워서 삼실에 에어컨 켜놓고 있네요
<drake_kr> 한시간은 더 걸릴듯..
<drake_kr> 그리고 그게 끝이 아니라서..
<CuBric> 드레끼님
<CuBric> 혹시요 우분투 스티커나 그런거 있으세요?
<drake_kr> 소모임이고 뭐고 다 제끼고 일이나 해야겠네요 오늘은.. ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 소모임 가시면 받으실수 있으실텐데..
<cartes2> Cubric, 저 뱃지는 있어요
<CuBric> 놋북에 붙여놓고 싶어요
<CuBric> 헉 갖고 싶어요
<cartes2> Cubric, 뱃지드릴게요
<CuBric> 우분투 관련 물품이 하나도 없어서요
<cartes2> 오늘 만나서 드릴게요^^;;
<drake_kr> 음.. 전 휴대폰에 okjsp가 붙어있음;;
<CuBric> 아아
<cartes2> 저두 okjsp
<CuBric> 소모임 못가요 전
<cartes2> 밥먹으로 슝 =3
<CuBric> 당직근무중이라서요
<drake_kr> 저도 밥
<drake_kr> 오늘 뵙긴 힘들것 같습니다
<CuBric> 이미 밥 먹은 1인
<CuBric> 드레끼님
<CuBric> 우분하고 쿠분하고 차이가 먼가요
<CuBric> 쿠쿵
<Seony^MBP> 우분투 = GNOME, 쿠분투 = KDE
<Seony^MBP> K (DE) Ubuntu래서 쿠분투라고 합니다.
<CuBric> 아아
<cartes2> 큐브릭님 저 출발합니다^^
<drake_kr> 컴피즈에 헬로키티는 못 넣는가요
<cartes_mobile> helloi
<cartes_mobile> hello
<drake_kr> 같이 못 가서 죄송..
<drake_kr> 아직도 설치중이에요
<cartes_mobile> no hangul on this server
<cartes_mobile> marilyn.indstate.edu
<drake__> exit
<lubuntu> dk
<lubuntu> gksrmfdmf djEjgrp clskdy?
<lubuntu> gksrmfdl dkscuwlqslek...
<drake_kr> hmm
<drake_kr> can you see this? 한글
<lubuntu> 한글dl
<lubuntu> dkscuwla
<drake_kr> what os are you using now?
<drake_kr> 그러니까 제가 한글로 쳐도 보이시면 좀 쉽게 할수 있으니 ㅋㅋ
<lubuntu> lubuntu 11.04
<lubuntu> zz
<drake_kr> 방금 저도 한글 입력 문제 해결했는데
<drake_kr> #sudo apt-get install ibus-hangul
<lubuntu> rkatkgkqslek..
<drake_kr> 그리고나서 위에 키보드 아이콘 누르시고 재시작
<drake_kr> 그다음에 설정 들어가서 키보드 선택하면 될겁니다
<drake_kr> 방금 전 그렇게 해결했어요
<lubuntu> wj
<lubuntu> djgmr... rmfoeh dksehlspdy
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> nabi를 설치하면 한방에 되긴 할텐데.. 그게 다른 언어 지원을 안해서 말이죠
<drake_kr> #sudo apt-get install nabi 하면 설치는 될겁니다......
<lubuntu> drmrp akfdlwy..
<lubuntu> terminal
<lubuntu> dptj
<drake_kr> 네
<lubuntu> dlqfurdmf goeh
<lubuntu> dkan qksdmddl..
<lubuntu> djqtdjdy..
<lubuntu> dlrjs..antms;;
<drake_kr> 음
<lubuntu> dk..
<lubuntu> ehlTek..
<lubuntu> rmfjsep
<lubuntu> E: nabi 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다
<lubuntu> ...
<drake_kr> 어?
<drake_kr> 잠시만요
<lubuntu> dkshk...
<drake_kr> #sudo apt-get update 후에
<drake_kr> #sudo apt-get install nabi 하시면 될건데..
<lubuntu> spt
<lubuntu> 93% [kr.archive.ubuntu.com(143.248.234.110)에 연결하는 중입니다]
<lubuntu> dptj ajacnspdy..
<drake_kr> 아 맞다
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 공유기 거쳐서 쓰시고 계시려나
<drake_kr> ifconfig 하셔서 ip부분 찍어봐주실수 있으세요?
<lubuntu> dk..
<lubuntu> rhddbrl dksldpdy;;
<drake_kr> 공유기 아니시면 제가 좀 들어가보게요 ㅋㅋ
<lubuntu> dkz
<lubuntu> rmrp..
<lubuntu> wlsWk ipsms dksskdhspdy..
<CuBric> 아아 먼놈의 날씨가
<CuBric> 이따구로
<lubuntu> (rmrp akfdlwy... wp zjavbxjdml iprk dksskdhrh... rm anfkfRk...)
<lubuntu> dk...
<drake_kr> 음
<lubuntu> lubuntu rhosgl RkfdkT..
<CuBric> 드레끼님
<drake_kr> 예
<CuBric> 방금 카티스님 뵙고 오는중이랍니다
<CuBric> 강남교보문고 에서
<drake_kr> 음 /etc/apt/sources.list 파일에서 kr.archive.ubuntu.com 요거를 ftp.daum.net으로만 고치면 저장소 문제는 해결이 될텐데..
<lubuntu> dk...rmsid ektlRkfwy anj...(xubuntufh rkrpT...bb ubuntusm aktdlrktj akfdlwy...)
<lubuntu> !
<lubuntu> rkatkgkqslek
<drake_kr> ㅠㅠ
<CuBric> ??
<drake_kr> 한글이 안되신대요
<drake_kr> lubuntu 11.04에서 한글설치가 제대로 안되신듯
<lubuntu> ...ubuntueh rmfjgrh lubuntueh rmfjgrh...
<lubuntu> dkshk..
<drake_kr> 전 걍 데탑 설치 했더니 바로 오른쪽 alt가 한글키로 인식이 되던데
<lubuntu> ....wjs...bb dksehlspdy.
<CuBric> 어익후 고생하시는군요
<lubuntu> dk...rmsid wotjfclfmf godi...dk rmfja rkrpTtmqslek
<drake_kr> 휴
<drake_kr> 얼추 설치되얏나
<CuBric> 커티스님이 배지 2개 줬어요
<CuBric> 알럽 우분투 뱃지
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 저번 소모임때 그거 안 받았어요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 하하
<CuBric> 모임가면 이것저것 주시나요?
<hacking_u> 잊어먹고 나눠드릴 컴퓨터 부품과 게임 컨트롤러와 스피커를 집에 두고 왓습니다
<hanbin973> 수학 과학 100 점 ㅋㅋ  그건 된거 같고 =.= 그건 그렇고 11.04 업해야하나 말아야하나 =.=
<CuBric> 아 방출이요?
<CuBric> 드레끼님은 메인os가 우분투 신거에요?
<hanbin973> 근데 ctrl144 님 안녕하세용~
<CuBric> ctrl144 가 누구죠?
<hanbin973> 해킹유님이요. ㄷ
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> 전 오늘로 이틀째 라서요
<jasonjang-> Ctrl144 는 흑객 일껄요.
<hanbin973> 해킹유님이 흑객
<hanbin973> 맞을텐데요
<jasonjang-> 해킹유 는 제가 몰라요
<drake_kr> cubric // 전 메인은 win7입니다
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> 64비트세요?
<drake_kr> 네
<CuBric> 드레끼님
<CuBric> 지금 멀티부팅 중인데요
<drake_kr> 전 멀티부팅을 매우 싫어해서..
<CuBric> 윈도우  손상없이 우분투 삭제가 가능한가요
<drake_kr> 아마 가능하겠죠
<CuBric> 방법을 잘 몰라서요
<drake_kr> 뭐 손상되고 어쩌고 그런거 따질바엔 걍 하나만 쓰자 <-
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 외장하드로 부팅이 가능하다면
<CuBric> 외장하드에 설치해도 되겠죠
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 근데 전 제가 사용하는 리눅스만 7대 저도 되는듯요
<drake_kr> 메인은 윈7이지만
<CuBric> 많으시네요
<HwanSK> 윈도우7 복구모드 들어가신뒤 fixmbr fix머시기 명령 두개 때리신뒤
<HwanSK> 윈도우로 다시 부팅하신뒤에
<HwanSK> 관리도구->컴퓨터관리->디스크관리 에서 리눅스 파티션 날리시면 깔끔하게 끝
<CuBric> 전 윈도우xp 에요
<HwanSK> xp도 마찬가지
<HwanSK> 윈도우전용의 복구 모드가 있심
<drake_kr> 근데 윈도우라면
<CuBric> 명령어가 정확히 어찌 되는데요
<HwanSK> F8 눌러서 들어가는거
<drake_kr> 걍 포맷 (...)
<HwanSK> 저걸로 검색해보시면 나오죠
<HwanSK> 저 명령을 쓴지가 꽤 되어서
<HwanSK> 윈도우 fixmbr 이라고 검색해보시면 관련 포스트들 좀 나올거에요
<CuBric> 아하 알겠네요
<CuBric> 마스터 부트롬을 복구하는거네요
<HwanSK> 예 Grub 날려버리는 명령
<CuBric> fixboot 그리고 fixmbr
<HwanSK> 저런게 귀찮다 싶으시면
<HwanSK> EasyBCD 라는 프로그램을 사용하셔도 됨
<HwanSK> 윈도우용
<CuBric> 다운받을때 찾는데 잘 안나오네요
<HwanSK> 어떤거요?
<CuBric> 이지bcd 요
<HwanSK> 저거 무료프로그램인데 잘안나오나요?
<CuBric> 네
<CuBric> 잘 안나오네요
<HwanSK> 그사이 뭐 바뀐건가
<CuBric> 네이버에서 검색중인데요
<HwanSK> 전에 한창 멀티부팅할때 잘 애용했던지라
<drake_kr> http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1
<HwanSK> 멀티 부팅 안하게된뒤로 안쓰는... ㅋ
<HwanSK> 1머신 1OS가 최고임 ㅋ
<drake_kr> hwansk // 160%정도 공감
<CuBric> 우왕 드레끼님 쵝오
<HwanSK> 데탑 윈7 / 후지쯔 놋북 우분투 10.04 / 구 에버라텍 놋북 xp 잇힝 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 천둥치네
<HwanSK> drake_kr 1머신 1OS가 관리는 더 좋네요 ㅋ
<HwanSK> 멀티부팅은 영 ~_~
<drake_kr> 데탑 윈7 / asus 넷북 11.04(현재 설치다하고 쪼물딱중) / 구형놋북 10.04 / 다른 장소에 있는 몇몇 서버들 10.04
<CuBric> 엥 bcd 파일을 찾네요
<CuBric> 설치하고 실행시키니
<drake_kr> 전 bcd하면 ebcdic가 생각남 ㅜㅜ
<CuBric> 아 됬다
<CuBric> 이거로 어찌 하면 되나요
<CuBric> 첨 써보는 플그램이라서요
<drake_kr> 확 거시기해불면 되지 않을까요?
<CuBric> 거시기?
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저 군대있을때
<drake_kr> '야 거시기좀 가져와봐라' 그러면 가져오는 후임 있었음..
<drake_kr> 저도 거시기가 뭔지 모르는데 그넘아는 다 알았음
<CuBric> 드레끼님
<drake_kr> 네
<CuBric> 2.0.2 론 xp 가 안되나 바요
<debula00> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 전 그거 써본적없음
<CuBric> 윈7 밖에 안떠요
<drake_kr> 어서와요
<debula00> ??
<debula00> Cubric님하고 drake_kr님은 아직도 계시는 군요 하핫.
<drake_kr> 아직 설치중입니다
<debula00> 무엇을요?
<drake_kr> OS요
<drake_kr> 릴업그레이드했는데 뻗어서
<drake_kr> 재설치했어요
<debula00> 아.. 그렇군요.
<debula00> 전 무엇을 잘못했는지, grub(맞나요?) 업데이트 계속해도, xp가 안되더라구요
<drake_kr> 걍.. 멀티부팅을 안하시면 될듯 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<debula00> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<debula00> 그래서 포기했습니다. " 포기하면, 편해. "
<drake_kr> http://pds6.egloos.com/pds/200712/26/83/a0016483_4771218a5b0fb.jpg
<debula00> 하하... 슬램덩크 죠. ㅇㅅㅇ
<debula00> 그나저나.. 지금 xp시디가 없어서. 내일 밤에 기숙사 도착하면, 바로 xp를 다시 깔아야 합니다. 으아아악!!
<drake_kr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gZu0cXJ-IY&feature=player_embedded
<CuBric> 데불님
<debula00> 넵!
<CuBric> 저한티 xp ios 파일이 있는데요
<CuBric> 필요하신가요
<debula00> iso요
<CuBric> 넹
<drake_kr> 윈도우 1.0 필요하신분
<hanbin973> 빠르긴한데... 웬지 모르게 딱딱한 느낌 =.=
<CuBric> 시디로 굽기만 하시면
<debula00> 아. 중요한건 지금 공cd가 없어요 하하하....
<debula00> usb도 없죠.. ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> usb 인스톨러 하나 받아둔게 있을텐데
<CuBric> 데불님 어디신데요
<drake_kr> 포기하면 편해요
<debula00> ㅋㅋㅋ 지역인가요?
<CuBric> 넹
<debula00> 강서 염창이요.
<CuBric> 헉
<debula00> 아닌가?
<CuBric> 여긴 역삼동
<debula00> 우왕 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 이건 드리고 싶어도
<CuBric> 드릴 수 있는 거리가 좀 되네요
<CuBric> 저한티 공시디도 있어서요
<debula00> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 구워서 드리면 딱인데
<debula00> 시간 남으면, 홈플러스가서 사려구요.
<debula00> 등촌한번 가야죠 ㅋ
<CuBric> 이마트도 있자나요
<debula00> 네.. 염창동엔 없습니다. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ (짜증 ㅋㅋ)
<CuBric> 어 있는데요
<debula00> 이사온지 별로 안되서... 주변에 대해서 잘 몰라요. ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 증미역 에 있어서요
<debula00> 등촌이아니라 가양이었군요.
<debula00> 그리고.. 비가 아까부터 계속 오는지라... 귀차니즘.. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 맛나는 탕수육
<drake_kr> +쭈꾸미파전
<debula00> 전 짜장면 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아참 저 오늘 화끈한거 구경했어요
<debula00> 무엇인가요?
<drake_kr> 레이싱걸?
<debula00> 킥.
<CuBric> 어떤 아가씨가 멀 떨어 뜨려서 줍느라고 숙였는데요
<CuBric> 속에 노브라 찌찌가 다보이는....
<drake_kr> ㅊㅋ
<debula00> ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<hanbin973> 그런데 그런건 컴터로 봐도 되잖아요 ( 퍽퍽 )
<CuBric> 꼭찌까지 확실하게 ........
<CuBric> 사진하고 실제로 보는거하곤 달라요
<drake_kr> 우ㅂㅌ
<hanbin973> 어짜피 내꺼 아닌거 저어 멀리서 보는거나 컴터로 보는거나 =.=
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 갤S 2로 사진보면 될려나 ㄷ
<CuBric> 실감이 안나자나요
<debula00> 아.. hanbin님
<debula00> 핸드폰 새로 사려는 사람인데
<hanbin973> 네
<debula00> 엑스페리아 아크, 겔s2, 아트릭스(던가요?) 중에서 추천좀 해주세요.
<CuBric> 겔s2
<hanbin973> 스팩은 갤s2 가 가장 좋지 않나요?
<debula00> 어젠 줌을 봤는데, 통화가 안되더라구요.
<hanbin973> 저라면 갤s2를;;
<CuBric> 겔스2
<drake_kr> 넥s
<hanbin973> 겔스2
<hanbin973> 넥s 를 뭐하러 삽니까. 2 나온마당에 ㄷ
<debula00> 그렇군요... 지금 옵티머스 원을 사용하는 중이라.. 짜증이 상한가를 쳣습니다.
<hanbin973> 뭐 꾸미고 튜닝하는거 좋아하시면 레퍼가시는게 좋지만 음;;
<CuBric> 전 아이폰3gs 쓰고 있어요
<hanbin973> 전 폰 없어요 ㄷ
<drake_kr> 발적화보단 레퍼런스가 낫지요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<debula00> 전 디자인면에선
<hanbin973> 갤s2 가 아무리 발적화여도;;
<hanbin973> 어떤 최적화도 다 버텨낼거 같은 그 스팩은;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<debula00> 아이폰3gs가 아이폰4보다 잘만들었다고 생각해요.
<drake_kr> 갤스 유저랑 아이폰3gs 유저랑 비교해보면 어떤가요
<drake_kr> 아이폰 600mhz 갤스 1ghz
<CuBric> 아이폰이 부드러워용
<hanbin973> 아이폰 3gs 랑 갤스랑 비교하면 스팩에서 갤스가 낫지요 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 그런데 갤스는 진짜로.. 순정 갤S 는 3GS 보다 구리다고 인정해요
<debula00> 네, 제 룸메도 갤s쓰는데, 항상 튕긴다고 말하곤 하죠. 하핫.
<hanbin973> 테그라크에 루팅 안하면
<hanbin973> 그건 갤S 가 아니고 갤쓰
<CuBric> 팅s 인가요
<hanbin973> 쓰 (= 쓰레기 )
<drake_kr> dk
<CuBric> 겔레기
<debula00> 성능면에선 옵티머스 one는 웁니다.. ㅠㅠ( 아 눈물..)
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 아이폰3gs보다 전지전능 옴니아가 스펙은 더 나았었죠
<debula00> 옵니아가 물리 버튼이.. 큐빅 처럼 생긴건가요?
<hanbin973> 그런가요?
<hanbin973> 솔직히 옴냐2 스팩이나 아이폰 3gs 나 =.=;;
<drake_kr> 저
<debula00> 에플은 os면에서는 기똥차게 만든다고 인정. ㅋ
<drake_kr> 옵x2 추천해줬다가
<drake_kr> 욕을 개 바가지로 얻어먹었는데
<hanbin973> 엘지가 그래서 헬지지요
<debula00> 왜요??
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 삼성보다 더한 발적화
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그런데다가 끝을 달리는 최악의 사후지원
<CuBric> 엘지는 통신사나 기계나 안쓰는게 맘의 안정화가 되지요
<debula00> 그렇군요... 그런면에서 이번엔 lg를 안쓰고 삼성으로 넘어가 볼까 하는 사람입니다. 하핫.
<drake_kr> 아이폰4 추천해주고 욕먹은적이 없네요
<debula00> 전 아이폰4는 별로더라구요.
<hanbin973> 일단 완성도는 아폰이 괜찮죠
<hanbin973> HTC 나 삼성이 무난하죠. 나머지는 음 =.=
<hanbin973> 튜닝하고 꾸미는거 좋아하시면 넥s 타시고 아니면 갤s2 ㄲ
<drake_kr> 넥서스s가 아니면 삼성제품 추천해주고 욕을 바가지로 먹습니다..
<debula00> 네.. 아마 오늘은 못하고, 내일은 안열고... 월요이이나..
<debula00> 화요일쯤에 사보려구요.
<debula00> 전 처음에, 엑스페리아 아크가 탐이났어요... 화질이 장난이 아니더라구요.
<hanbin973> 걍 HTC 달리세요. 쩝 =.=... 저희집이 만약 KT 나 SKT 엿다면 전 벌써 디자이어Z 를 공수해왔을겁니다. ㅜㅜ 온가족 LGT, 나는 미성년자 답이 안나와요 ㅜㅜ
<CuBric> 엘지.....
<drake_kr> 아니면 제친구놈처럼
<drake_kr> 아이패드에다 070 전화 넣어서 쓰세요
<hanbin973> 솔직히 저는 LGT 가 구린지 모르겠던데요 ㅋㅋ
<debula00> 그럼 줌에다가도 070전화 될까요?
<drake_kr> egg 들고댕기니깐 뭐
<hanbin973> 폰만 LG 면 또 몰라요. 집전화 + 휴대폰 + 인터넷 =.=
<CuBric> 저두 에그 가지고 있어요
<CuBric> 30기가 요금으로 쓰고 있지요
<drake_kr> 헐..
<hanbin973> 전 주위에 SKT 55 이상 쓰는놈이 여럿잇어서 그놈들이 테더링해주는거 받아먹어요 =.=
<drake_kr> 글마는 1G 가지고 잘 쓰던데..
<debula00> 그렇군요...
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<debula00> 전 1g 부족하더라구요.
<CuBric> 전 아이폰 이랑 결합하니까
<drake_kr> 사업상 전화를 많이 하는넘인데
<CuBric> 할인되더라구요
<debula00> 옵원에서도 거의 한달에 2기가씩 쓰는데 하핫...
<drake_kr> 지금 글마 전화요금 15만원 내다가 휴대폰 요금은 13000원 내고 있음..
<debula00> '글마'가 무엇인가요?
<CuBric> 그놈아 =글마
<drake_kr> 사투리 ㅈㅅ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그녀석 <-
<debula00> 아아.. 그렇군요..
<CuBric> 전 서울토박이 인데도
<CuBric> 알아듣고 있어요
<CuBric> 난 도데체 먼가요
<debula00> 전 길마인줄 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 드레끼님
<drake_kr> 예
<CuBric> 찌개가 식었어요 데파주세용
<CuBric> 뜨사주이소~
<drake_kr> 가꼬오세요
<CuBric> 티비에서 브래지어 광고를 다하네
<CuBric> 엄흐나....
<debula00> 데파는 남쪽에서도 '데펴'라고도 말해지죠.
<drake_kr> 비비안?
<CuBric> 드레끼님도 보시는건가요?
<drake_kr> 저 초딩때도 브라광고는 많이 했는데요
<drake_kr> 새삼스레.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 울어머니가 젤 싫어하시는 광고는
<CuBric> 생리대 광고
<CuBric> 별걸다 광고 하신다 하시네요
<debula00> 콘돔 광고도 있는데요. 뭘.. ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 날개형..
<CuBric> 근데 왜 저런광고엔 울나라 아가씨는 안쓰는 걸까요
<CuBric> 다 이상한 러시아 계열 ....
<drake_kr> 가슴이 작잖아요 (뭐임마)
<debula00> 빈유도.. 매력입니다.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 가슴이 작으면 loser
<drake_kr> c컵 이하는 가슴 아니잖아요
<debula00> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<debula00> c컵 이하는 가슴 아니잖아요. 등이지.
<debula00> 성적 발언 죄송... ;;;;;;;;;;;
<drake_kr> 어 작년에 산 티셔츠가 꽉끼네
<drake_kr> 가슴이 좀 커진건가?
<drake_kr> 라고 여자친구가 묻는다면 이렇게 대답하세요
<drake_kr> "등살이 찐거겠지"
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<debula00> .. 그런 말하기 전에 먼저 ' 여자친구는 있는지'에 대해서 물어보시는게 예의아닌가요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 데불라님
<debula00> 넵
<CuBric> 전 이미 애기아빠
<debula00> 으아아아악!!!!!!
<debula00> 부럽네요... 전 언제 모쏠을 탈출할지.. ㅠㅠ
<hanbin973> 미성년자는 뭐하죠 그러면 =.=?
<debula00> ㅇㅅㅇ
<debula00> 공부하시죠. ㅋ
<debula00> 저처럼 재수하지 말구요.
<drake_kr> 선배님 재수없어요
<debula00> 끼아아아악!!
<hanbin973> 저 오늘 시험 끝났는데 공부하라고 하면 ㄸ
<debula00> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오호
<drake_kr> 시험이 끝났어요?
<hanbin973> 수학 과학 100 점. 그런데 등수는 사상 최악일거 같네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 그런데 뭐 수학과학 100 점이면 나머지는 아무리 갈아도 지장없으
<drake_kr> ? 수학+과학==100 || 수학*과학==100
<debula00> 우앜....
<hanbin973> drake_kr 님 장난치지 마세요ㅕ ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 두번째면 심각한데
<hanbin973> 둘다 백이에용 =.=
<debula00> 97년 3월 생이신가요?
<hanbin973> 네
<drake_kr> 수학 4점에 과학 25점 이라던가..
<CuBric> 전 고딩때요
<hanbin973>  그래서 973. 눈치 빠르시네요.
<CuBric> 전교 5등 안에 들어갔어요
<debula00> 우와.. 전 뒤에서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 전 4등 5등 15등 2 등인데 웬지 15 등 밖일거 같네요
<hanbin973> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 고3때 46/49
<CuBric> 드레끼님
<debula00> 드레끼님.. 동지군요.
<CuBric> 그건 반등수 아닌가요
<drake_kr> 반등수요
<CuBric> 전 전교등수 입니당
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그게 중요한가요
<CuBric> 흐흐
<debula00> 선배님 재수없어요.
<debula00> 킬킬..
<drake_kr> 어쨌건 연대 입학은 했었으니까요
<drake_kr> 후회는 없음
<CuBric> 데부라님
<debula00> 우왕.. ㅋ
<debula00> 넵
<CuBric> f 학점 받으세요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<debula00> 으아아아앙!!!!
<hanbin973> 그런데 방금 끝난사람이 있는데 공부예기 하지 맙시다 ㅜㅜ
<debula00> 하하하하....
<drake_kr> 하하하하
<debula00> 저흰 다음주 토요일에 2차시험 있습니다. ㅋ
<CuBric> 다들 학고만 면제하시길
<drake_kr> 전 매일매일이 시험입니다..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<debula00> 하하.. 학고 맞기도 힘들죠. ㅋ
<xubuntu> drake_kr님
<drake_kr> 아까 lubuntu 신가
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 올 A 맞으시면
<drake_kr> 이번엔 성공하셨나보네요
<CuBric> 제가 아가씨 소개 해줄수 있을지도
<drake_kr> 해석 힘들었
<xubuntu> 네
<debula00> 우악!!!!
<xubuntu> ?
<drake_kr> 아까 해석 힘들었어요
<xubuntu> 아..네
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> dlfjgrp akfgkaus ekemf dkfdkemesmswnf dktuTdjdy? zzz
<xubuntu> 이렇게
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<debula00> 이렇게 말하면 다들 알아듣는줄 아셨어요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<xubuntu> 말하
<xubuntu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<xubuntu> 저는 치면서 님이 어떻게 알아들으시는 건지..하면서;;
<debula00> 이상하게 폰으로 들어갈 경우에
<debula00> 한글이 안써지더라구요 쳇창에요.
<xubuntu> 그렇군요...
<xubuntu> 그럼 전 가겠슴다..
<debula00> 아, 참고로 옵티머스원에 xscope6를 사용했습니다.
<xubuntu> 네
<debula00> 저도 잠시 낮잠을... 모두들 편한히 쉬세요.
<CuBric> 하악
<drake_kr> 커피를
<drake_kr> 마실까
<drake_kr> 아니면
<drake_kr> 좀잘까
<wet>  언어마다 각각 폰트를 다르게 설정하는 방법같은거 있나요?
<wet>  9.10인데..
<drake_kr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenFonts
<CuBric> 테스크바 없애는 방법 있나요
<CuBric> 아 드레끼님
<drake_kr> 예?
<CuBric> 우분투 밑에요
<CuBric> 작업바 없애거나
<CuBric> 안나오게 하고 싶어서요
<drake_kr> gnome? unity? kde?
<CuBric> 지놈이니까 우분투 겠죠
<CuBric> 버전 은 최신버전 바로 밑에 버전이구요
<drake_kr> netbook edition 10.10이랑 desktop 11.04부터는 unity에요
<CuBric> 아
<CuBric> 10.10 이에요
<CuBric> 넷북 아니구요
<CuBric> 데스크버전
<drake_kr> desktop 10.10이면 제가 안써본거네요...
<hanbin973> 질문하나만 하고 싶어요. micro sd 카드를 넣었는데 읽기전용 파일시스템이레요 =.=
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> ntfs?
<hanbin973> ntfs 는 조작이 안되나봐요?
<hanbin973> 그러면 조작하게 만들 수 있나요?
<drake_kr> 11.04에서는 조작이 가능하던데..
<hanbin973> 파일시스템 종류에 msdos 라고만 뜨네요 =.=
<drake_kr> ...버전임?
<hanbin973> 이거 닌텐도 닥터에 넣을려고 한건데 리눅스에서만 되더군요
<drake_kr> 버전이!?
<hanbin973> 아니 윈도우즈에서만 조작이 되네요
<hanbin973> 버젼?
<hanbin973> 10.10 요. 업그레이드 할까욥?
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 제가 10.04 이하로는 cli로밖에 안 써봐서..
<drake_kr> 이번에 11.04에서 겨우 데탑리눅스 깔아보는거에요
<drake_kr> 그리고 11.04에서는 ntfs 마운팅 되면서 writing도 ㅚ더라고요
<drake_kr> fat32는 당연히 쓰기가 되니까 fat32로 포맷하셔서 쓰시는게 좋을듯..
<drake_kr> 대신 4G 넘는 파일은 전송불가
<hanbin973> 지금보니까 fat32 이네요
<drake_kr> 음? 근데 왜 안되지
<hanbin973> fdisk 로 확인해본결과 /dev/sde1   *           1         243     1948640+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA) 라고 뜨네요
<drake_kr> 그럼 write가 안되는게 이상한건데
<drake_kr> microSD같은경우 write protect도 없는데..
<hanbin973> 마이크로 SD 를 SD 카드로 변환하는 큰 카드에 넣어서 다시 리더기에 꼽았는데
<drake_kr> 왕카드에 lock 걸어두신거 아님?
<hanbin973> 어떻게요
<hanbin973> ??!!!
<hanbin973> 맞다
<hanbin973> 잠만요
<drake_kr> 어허 배부르다
<drake_kr> 천둥소리 한번 시원하네
<CuBric> 아 토르 보고 싶네요
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> 본의 아니게..또오게 되네요..
<xubuntu> 저..
<xubuntu> 혹시
<hanshinlee> i am hanbin973
<hanshinlee> im on nintendods
<hanbin973> ㄹㄹ
<hanshinlee> shit no korean
<hanbin973> hanbin  fucking
<hacking_u> 한빈군 욕하면 밴될수도
<hanbin973> 제가 한게 아녜요. 닌텐도 쪽에서 말을 하니까
<hanbin973> 동생이 컴퓨터에서 제 욕을 한거죠 =.=
<hacking_u> 흠;; 여튼 저는 일단 로그아웃
<kyankang> 옵티머스 .. 옵티머스 지원이 언제 될가... 슬프다. ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 옵 Q 는 부활했져. 커펌이 성공적으로 이뤄지면서 5대 봉인 해제 + 알파 ...
<kyankang> ...
<hanbin973> 이제 완전 사기폰 됬다능.. 동급 중에서 최강입니다. .. ㄷㄷ 오픈디자이어의 그래픽성능 패치 5점 터치 프레임 제한 등등 다 풀리고
<hanbin973> .... 쉽게 말해서 완전 쩌러주던데요 ... ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 막상 친구 커펌해주고 나니까 제 눈에서 눈물이...
<CuBric> 한빈님을 울보
<CuBric> 은
<hanbin973> ..... 은?
<hanbin973> 울보라 =.=.. 약간은 그런것 같네요 ^^;;
<hanbin973> ㅎ2~~
<dmsqls7353> how to change text encoding mode in mirc?
<dmsqls7353> =_=
<hanbin973> this channel is utf-8
<CuBric> 오늘따라 질문이 많은 날이네요
<dmsqls7353> i know,
<CuBric> 저녁시간은 다가오고
<CuBric> 저녁 멀 먹으면 좋을까요
<hanbin973> http://ozinger.org/faq
<hanbin973> it seems that mirc dosn't support unicode in a right way
<CuBric> 이건 먼가요
<dmsqls7353> =.=
<CuBric> 헉
<CuBric> 김완선 왜... 저러는걸 까요
<hanbin973> 왜요?
<dmsqls7353> ㅎㅇ
<dmsqls7353> 프리노드 웹IRC로 들어옴 ㅋ
<CuBric> 키메라 삘 나요 그래서 티비 껐어요
<hanbin973> 그런 방법이 있군. 근데 형은 무슨 CD 들음?
<hanbin973> 나는 퀸 리마스터링 2011 1집~6집까지 사서 듣는중. 나머지는 6월이랑 9월에 풀림 =.=
<dmsqls7353> ㅋㅋ 돈좀 모여서 Placebo - Battle for the Sun 샀지롱
<dmsqls7353> 이제 집에 시디 세장모임 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 나는 지금까지 그린데이 전집 핑크플로이드 전집 이랑 퀸 6집까지..
<dmsqls7353> ㅋㅋㅋ 난 일단 뮤즈 모으고있는데 이번엔 다른걸 샀지 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> ㄷ;;; 출혈이 큰데 내가 엄마하고 아빠한테 ' 난 한달에 3만원씩 하는 폰요금 안나오잖아. 1달에 한장씩만 사도 1만랑 남음 )
<hanbin973> 그래서 사게됬음 ㅋ
<dmsqls7353> 아니 에미넴 앨범 사고싶은데 다 EXPLICIT라서 청소년 청취불가 =.=
<hanbin973> ?? 걍 부모님 이름 빌리면 안되?
<CuBric> 두분다 미성년 인가요?
<dmsqls7353> 민증제시하라고 안함??
<hanbin973> 네
<CuBric> 아하
<dmsqls7353> 전 이제 고2...
<hanbin973> 난 인터넷으로 사서 =.=
<hanbin973> 전 중 2
<CuBric> 제가 대행으로 사드릴까요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<dmsqls7353> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 이제 돈 다시 모이는데 3개월남았어요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 한빈님 은 느낌은 중2가 아니였는데 말이죠
<hanbin973> 제가 좀 .. ( 퍽 )
<dmsqls7353> ㅇㅇ
<dmsqls7353> ( 퍽 )
<CuBric> 여긴 느낌이 너무 높아요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 우분투라는게 누구나 막쓰는 그런게 아니라서 그런지
<dmsqls7353> 아니 진짜... 난 뮤즈 5집을 사려고 마음먹었는데 없어서 Placobo를 샀어요... 그래도 좋아하는애들이니까..
<hanbin973> 우분투는 걍 부딛히면서 배우는거 같아요. 우분투 배우는거랑 수학문제하는거랑 비슷
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<dmsqls7353> 사고나서 다시 한번 둘러보니까 떡허니=.=
<hanbin973> ㅈㅈ ... 보통 한장에 얼마함?
<CuBric> 아 집에 핑크플로이드  LP가 있는데 말이죠
<CuBric> 더 월 이라고
<dmsqls7353> 교보문고 핫트랙스가서 사는데.. 15299.9999999999990원
<CuBric> 퀸도 LP로 들어야 재맛이지 안을까요
<hanbin973> 전 LP 라고는.. 아버지랑 어머니가 대학교 시절에 모은 클래식 ㅜㅜ 밖에 없어요
<dmsqls7353> 회원카드 제시하면 13499.99999999999990원에 살수 있을거같음
<CuBric> 하하
<hanbin973> 퀸 LP 는 학원수학선생님이 있어서 놀러가서 A Day at the races 를 다듣고 왓어요
<dmsqls7353> 우리집도 LP가 있긴 있는데 전축 침이 망가지는바람에
<CuBric> cd 하고는 전혀 다른 맛ㅇ지요
<CuBric> 이
<dmsqls7353> 그래서 친척집가서 틀어봐요 한번씩 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 이 수학선생님이 카이스트를 나왔는데 약간 덕기가 있어서 =.= 오디오 보니까 몇천만 한다던데 .=
<CuBric> 음역대가 완전 다르니까요
<CuBric> 몇천이라면 약과네요
<hanbin973> 혼자살고 돈 잘버니까 덕질 ㄱㄱ
<dmsqls7353> audiophiles
<CuBric> 몇억도 있는데
<hanbin973> .. 몇억짜리를 사진으로는 본적이 잇어요
 * dmsqls7353 
<hanbin973> 식객에서 그런게 존재한다는걸 첨 알았고 인터넷 돌려보니까 스피커 한대가 억대 ㄷㄷㄷ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
 * dmsqls7353 님은 대화에서 슬슬 빠집니다.
<CuBric> 응 이건 머죠?
 * dmsqls7353 has quit (Leaving.)
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋ 은빈이 형 그거 어케해?
<dmsqls7353>  /me <...>
 * hanbin973 한빈이는 신이다
<hanbin973> 오 좋군?
<CuBric> 저도 하이엔드 오디오를 즐기고 있지만 말이죠
<dmsqls7353> 너무 남용하지는 마 ㅋㅋㅋ
<dmsqls7353> 잘하면 욕먹어
<dmsqls7353> =_=
<hanbin973> 저는 집에 5백 짜리 굴러다니는거 ( 혼수 ) 써요
<CuBric> 부모님꺼겠죠
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 5백이면
<hanbin973> 그렇죠
<hanbin973> ...
<CuBric> 앰프하나 사면 끝이네요
<hanbin973> Sony 껀데 그런대로 들을만해요.
<dmsqls7353> 우리집엔 80년대껄로 추정되는 인켈 ...
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 스피커 약 1미터 두개, 라디오 + 앰프 + 시디 먹는거
<CuBric> 전 앰프따로 리시버 따로 스피커 따로 다 따로따로 사서
<CuBric> 합친
<hanbin973> 금액은/
<hanbin973> ??
<dmsqls7353> 우리집은 시디 없는데 ㅋㅋㅋ 그리고 스피커가 한쪽은 우퍼가 죽었고 다른한쪽은 우퍼를 화장지로 받쳐야 소리가 제대로남 ㅠ
<CuBric> 묻지마 가격
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 이런거에요
 * dmsqls7353 has quit. (*net.*split)
<hanbin973> 다른건 다 그렇다치고 저는 걍 CD 로 살렵니다. ㄷ...
<CuBric> 대략 산정해 봤을때
<hanbin973> 제가 그 몇천짜리시스템을 듣고 느낀건 웬지 모를 웅장함 ~~
<CuBric> 3~4 천 아닐까싶네요
<dmsqls7353> 나같은 막귀에게는 저렴하기만 하면 끝
<hanbin973>  저도 나중에 커서 돈 많으면 그짓할려고요 ㅋㅋㅋ 음악듣는거랑 책읽는거 만한 즐거움도 잘 없어서
<dmsqls7353> mp3 128kbps 만세
<CuBric> 한빈님
<hanbin973> 네?
<CuBric> 전 전직 직업중에 음반엔지니어를 해서
<CuBric> 귀가 엄청스리....
<CuBric> 멜랑꼴리 해져서
<hanbin973> 지금은 뭐하세요? ㅎㅎ;;
<CuBric> 지금은
<CuBric> 현대그룹계열사 직원입니당
<hanbin973> 아 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 한빈보다 어린 아들이 하나 있네요
<CuBric> 님
<hanbin973> 제 동생이 딱 6학년 ㅋ
<CuBric> 이제 다섯짤~
<hanbin973> 5살이면 말하나요?
<CuBric> 알아듣는건 다하는데
<CuBric> 좀 늦네요
<CuBric> 근데 요
<hanbin973> ?
<CuBric> 티비보는걸 그냥 무심코 지켜봣는데 말이죠
<hanbin973> 네
<CuBric> 기가 막히더랍니다
<hanbin973> ?? 뭐가요
<CuBric> 네셔널 지오그래픽을 보질 안나
<CuBric> 디스커버리를 보질 안나
<hanbin973> 그런것들은 눈이 즐겁죠 ㄷ
<CuBric> 만화도 더빙은 안보고
<CuBric> 자막으로 된걸 즐겨보는...
<hanbin973> 뭘 좀아는 꼬마군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 한빈님도 꼬마에요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 두둥
 * CuBric 한빈님 움찔하다
<hanbin973> 음;;;;
<CuBric> 아 방송이나 해볼까나요
<hanbin973> 아~ 월요일에 수학여행간다 ㅋㅋ 밤새도록 뭐하지.. 게임말고는 그닥 =.= 노트북 들고가서 영화나 같이 볼까나
<CuBric> 한빈님
<CuBric> 조심하세요
<hanbin973> 네?
<hanbin973> ????
<CuBric> 멘소레담 공격이 있을지도
<hanbin973> 그게 뭔데요?
<CuBric> 잠드는 그 순간
<CuBric> 눈하고 꼬치에
<hanbin973> 치약
<hanbin973> 그건 제가 계획하고 있는건데요 ㄷ
<CuBric> 멘소레담을 발라버리면
<hanbin973> 제가 당하면 안되죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 치약은 약과
<hanbin973> 알보칠도 아니고 멘소레담은 뭐죠?
<CuBric> 소염진통제 비슷한거 있지요
<CuBric> 확하고 느낌오는
<hanbin973> 안티푸라민도 해볼까 ㄷ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 남녀공학인가요?
<CuBric> 남중 여중도 많아서
<hanbin973> 남중이에요. 전 6학년 초 이후로 대부분의 여자를 혐오하게 되서리 ;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 여자가 한가지 파는 사람 좋아하지 않을뿐더러 더욱이 물리파는 인간을 좋아할리가 없죠 뭐 =.=
<hanbin973> 어찌됫든 저는 제가 뭐하고 있을떼 건드리는사람한테 굉장히 신경질적으로 반응해서리 ㄷ
<CuBric> 다음팟 으로 애니방송 시작...
<hanbin973> 우분투에서는 못.. 봐요 ㅜ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 와인으로 시도
<CuBric> 와인
<CuBric> ?
<hanbin973> 어 된다 =.=?
<hanbin973> 방송명이 뭔데유
<CuBric> 어떤과학의 초전자포
<CuBric> 방장 한별
<hanbin973> 찾앗어요
<hanbin973> 헐 와인으로 팟TV 가 죌둘이야
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<hanbin973> 들어왓어요
<hanbin973> 자동판매기 몇호
<CuBric> 세훈님?
<hanbin973> 이상은 확인
<hanbin973> 등등등
<CuBric> 떡밥이 한빈님?
<hanbin973> 아닌거 같은데요
<hanbin973> 종흔 hb973
<CuBric> 세훈?
<hanbin973> 아버지 아뒤
<CuBric> 안보이네요
<hanbin973> 몰라요. 저는 잘 보이네요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 추천은 매너라고 떠잇는 화면 맞죠?
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 말할수 있나요?
<CuBric> 챗팅창에
<hanbin973> 업데이트후 사용하라는데요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 걍 종료할렵니다 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 에반게리온 3.0 은 언제 나올려나 ㅜㅜ
<CuBric> 후훗
<hanbin973> 트레일러 조차 뜨질않고
<hanbin973> psp2005 나 하나 구해서 동영상보고 게임이나 할까 =.=
<cartes2> 저 집에 왔습니다;
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요 __
<cartes2> 오늘 교보문고강남점갔다왔다가 지금 도착했습니다.
<cartes2> 안녕하세요
<hanbin973> 전 이만 가겠습니다. ^^
<cartes> CuBric님 계시나여?
<CuBric> 네
<cartes> 뭐하시나요?
<CuBric> 애니 방송 하고있지요
<CuBric> 다음팟
<cartes> 아... 그쪽에서 일하시는군요
<CuBric> 개인방송인데...
<CuBric> 말이지요
<cartes> 그렇군요 저는 Markdown문법 좀 보고있습니다..
<cartes> drake_kr, 뭐하시나여?
<zeromon> 리눅스 환경에서 한국 음악 mp3를 살 수 있는 곳 추천 바랍니다.
<zeromon> 거주 지역이 해외라서 신용카드 결제를 할 수 있는 곳이면 더욱 좋겠습니다.
<cartes> 잘몰르겠네요^^;;
<cartes> 전 melon쓰는데aa
<zeromon> melon은 사용 방식이 어떻게 되나요?
<zeromon> cartes: 혹시 웹에서 그냥 들을 수 있는 방식인가요?
<cartes> 흠흠
<zeromon> 왜 한국 아마존은 없는지 참
<Alsen> tbd~!
<Alsen> 슝~!
<debula00> 안녕하세요.
<xubuntu> 음
<xubuntu> 거참 신기하군요...
<xubuntu> 원래 참 밑에 그림자가 없는데...생겼네요..
<xubuntu> (제일 가지고 싶었던 기능...ㅎㅎㅎ)
<xubuntu> 전 하드웨어가 지원이 안될텐데 말이죠..(컴피즈를 사용도 안하는데;;)
<hanbin973> hid276 님이 만들어주신걸로 다음팟 보니까 Live 는 다 끊기네 =.=
<hanbin973> 된다 ㅋ
<debula00> 안녕하세요.
<debula00> 죄송한데, 급한 질문을 드릴께요.
<debula00> 우분투 상에서 cd를 구을 수있는 어플이 무엇이 있나요?
<HwanSK> k3b
<HwanSK> basero
<HwanSK> 그놈베이커
<debula00> 그렇군요...
<debula00> pc방에서 cd를 구으려고 공시디 까지 샀는데...
<debula00> 정작 피시방에는 cd리더기가 없었어요.. 끼아아아악!!
<drake_kr> 공시디가 얼마였길래....
<debula00> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 슬슬 빡치네 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 흐으...
<yemharc> 어서오세요
<yemharc> 이 시간에 오시는 분이 있다니...
<ndsin> ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 이시간에 안주무시는 대단하신 부들
<MK-BB> .
<MK-BB> .
<MK-BB> .
<MK-BB> .
<MK-BB> .
<yemharc> 아....모임 갔다가 술을 좀 많이 먹었더니 머리가 지끈지끈 ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 으헝
<MK-BB> 방주나타나심
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> 역시 LTS버전이 안정적이네요 (...)
<yemharc> 그렇게 골치 썩이던 broadcomSTA 문제가 여차저차 10.04를 개조(?!)했더니 해결되었군요
<yemharc> (잊지 않겠다 atl1e 모듈...)
<ezro> 하
<ezro> 한국 분들
<ezro> #ubuntu
<ezro> l
<ezro> ppppppppppp
<ezro> klj;kj
<ezro> ;
<ezro> lj
<ezro> joing #ubuntu
<ezro> 안녕하세요
<ezro> ㅣㅣㅣㅣㅣㅣㅣㅣㅣㅣㅣㅣㅣㅣㅣㅣㅣㅣ
<ezro> 박석규
<UniqSH> 안녕하세요,,
<UniqSH> nok nok
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-01
<cartes> 안녕하세요
<cartes> nock nock
<UniqSH> 아,,,
<UniqSH> 코분투설치왜케어렵죠,,,
<UniqSH> 씨디스페이스로 실행하면되나,,,데몬툴즈에서,,,왜안되지
<cartes> 시디 구워서 하는게 훨씬 쉬울걸요
<cartes> 재부팅해버리면, 윈도상에서 가상시디프로그램은 더이상 실행이 않되잖아요aa
<UniqSH> 아항,,,,,,
<UniqSH> 글쿤여
<UniqSH> ㅠㅠㅠ
<UniqSH> 힝힝,,,,
<UniqSH> vm 플레이어 실행기로,,,,
<UniqSH> 하는방법도,,,씨디사용을해야되나요?
<cartes> UniqSH, 아녀 그럴것 같지는않은데용aa
<cartes> vmware
<UniqSH> 오홍,,,
<UniqSH> 그럼 vmware 종료하게되면,,,,
<UniqSH> 코분투도 꺼지는거겟죠?
<UniqSH> 친구컴터라,,,
<UniqSH> 훙훙 ㅠㅠ
<cartes> 네에 꺼져요.. 히히
<UniqSH> 와,,,완전 잘아시네요 !!!!
<UniqSH> 제꺼좀해주세요!
<UniqSH> ㅎㅎ;;
<UniqSH> 막 요러고잇고,,,,,
<cartes> 말투가 여자분같으세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<UniqSH> ㅎㅎ;;
<cartes> 힝..
<cartes> CD-R이나 CD-RW하나 구해서
<cartes> iso이미지 구워서 하면 제일 쉬울것 같은데요
<UniqSH> 귀챠니즘,,,,
<UniqSH> ㅎㅎ;
<cartes> 흠;;
<UniqSH> 편의점에서,,다 씨디파나요???
<UniqSH> 그럼좋겟다,,,,,
<cartes> 아 그런거 않가지고 계시군요
<UniqSH> 친구네집에,,네로7 깔려있는데,,,,
<UniqSH> 씨디,,,를,,,,,,
<UniqSH> 사갖구,,와야,,,,,
<cartes> 저는 집에 CD-RW랑 DVD-RW가 항상있는데
<cartes> 디스켓처럼
<UniqSH> 친구네집도,,,컴터두대다
<UniqSH> rw잇는거
<UniqSH> 같아여,,,,아마?
<cartes> 네에
<UniqSH> 씨디좀
<cartes> 좋군여
<UniqSH> 던져주세요,,,,
<cartes> 코분투 사무실에 말하면 부쳐주지않을까 생각되요
<UniqSH> 허,,,
<UniqSH> ,,,,그런방법,,,,
<UniqSH> 잇엇네요,,,,!
<UniqSH> 오,,,,
<cartes> 근데 공CD
<cartes> 구해서
<cartes> 하는게 더 빠르지않을까여
<UniqSH> 아,,,,
<cartes> 네로 익스프레스 맨 밑에 Disk Image굽기
<cartes> 있어요
<UniqSH> 근데,,,,
<UniqSH> 코분투깔아도
<UniqSH> 윈도우는
<UniqSH> 존재하져???
<UniqSH> 괜히 깔앗다가,,,,
<UniqSH> 코분투로만 써야되는거아닌지,,,,,
<UniqSH> ㅠㅠ
<cartes> 아..
<cartes> 그러면
<cartes> 윈도 실행중에
<cartes> 씨디를 넣으세요
<cartes> 그러면
<UniqSH> 오!
<UniqSH> 네
<cartes> 윈도 안에 코분투 깔기
<cartes> 이런 항목이 있습니다
<UniqSH> 오홍!
<cartes> wubi사용해서 하는건데 그렇게 하면 제거할때도
<UniqSH> 님 완전 잘아시네요 !!ㅋ
<Work^Seony> UniqSH, 규칙 읽어주시고 끊어치는 것 주의해주세요
<cartes> 써니님 오셨네요^^ 여기 방장이세요
<cartes> wubi사용해서 하는건데 그렇게 하면 제거할때도, 윈도 프로그램추가/제거에서 삭제하면 쉽게 우분투 지워져요
<UniqSH> 오홍
<UniqSH> 우아,,,,,,
<UniqSH> 감사합니다 !!!!
<cartes> 별말씀을^^
<UniqSH> 우홍홍
<UniqSH> 걱정햇던게
<cartes> 우분투/코분투 쓰는 사람이 한사람이라도 늘어나면 좋죠
<UniqSH> 해결됏네요
<UniqSH> -0-ㅋㅋ
<UniqSH> 보통 크레이터들이 많이사용하나요?
<cartes> 크레이터요?
<UniqSH> 아,,,,
<UniqSH> 프로그래밍 만드는사람들정도?
<UniqSH> 아님 피씨를 좀더 사양높게사용하고싶어서,,,,,인가
<cartes> 리눅스쓰는사람들중엔 프로그래밍할줄아는사람들도 많은것 같아요..
<cartes> 컴퓨터공부하는 사람들이나 정치적/소유적 프로그램에서 자유롭고 싶은사람들이 쓰는것 같아요
<UniqSH> 아항,,,,
<UniqSH> 어렵다,,,,ㅠㅠ
<cartes> 정치적/소유적 프로그램들을 proprietary software라고 하는데 한국말론 머라고 하는지 않찾아봐서 몰르겠네요
<UniqSH> ㅎㅎ
<UniqSH> 헐,,,,
<UniqSH> 우분투
<cartes> 사유 소프트웨어네요.. 사유재산.
<UniqSH> vm ware 플레이서
<UniqSH> 플에이어,,,,사용해서,,,,,,
<UniqSH> 켯는데
<UniqSH> 오퍼레이팅 시스템 낫파운드
<UniqSH> 뜨네여,,,,,ㅠ
<UniqSH> 인텔 pxe rom 이거 위에,,,뜨고
<UniqSH> 설정이 잘못됏나,,,,,
<cartes> vmware내에서 CD-ROM을 인식하나요?
<UniqSH> iso 파일루해서
<UniqSH> 씨디롬인식하는것처럼,,,,,
<cartes> 인식은 하져?
<UniqSH> 플레이어에서
<UniqSH> 인식해요,,,
<cartes> 그럼 F2나 F8 DEL같은거 BIOS화면에서
<cartes> 눌른담에, CMOS프로그램으로 들어가서
<cartes> DVD/CD 부팅순서를 위에 놔두시면 될껄요
<UniqSH> 아,,,,,항
<cartes> 하셧나요?
<UniqSH> 씨모스들어가려면,,,,,
<UniqSH> 재부팅해야대지않아여?
<UniqSH> 브이엠웨어에서도,,,,
<UniqSH> 돼요?
<cartes> vmware내의 컴퓨터를
<cartes> 재부팅해용
<UniqSH> 아,,,,,,
<UniqSH> 바보다,,,,,
<UniqSH> f4 눌럿어여,,,,
<UniqSH> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes> vmware는 물리적컴퓨터상에서 가상의컴퓨터를 한개 이상 더 구현해주잖아요
<cartes> UniqSH, 되여?
<UniqSH> 왜,,,,
<UniqSH> 바이오설정화면자체가
<UniqSH> 안뜨지,,,,,,,,,,,
<UniqSH> iso 파일을 인식못해서 그런걸까여?
<UniqSH> 읽는거같은데,,,,,
<UniqSH> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<cartes> 죠낸 잽싸게 눌르면 되지않을까여?
<cartes> 왜 않되는지 몰르게씀
<cartes> 상황을 몰라서aa
<UniqSH> ㅎㅎ;;
<UniqSH> 완전 빠르게 계속
<UniqSH> 타타타타타
<UniqSH> 마막 눌럿어여
<UniqSH> ㅎㅎㅎ
<UniqSH> 편의점 가서,,,,
<UniqSH> 과자사면서,,,봐야겟다,,,,,,
<UniqSH> 씨디,,,,,
<cartes> 뉑
<cartes> 그게 제일 편한 방법같아용
<cartes> vmware로 new 못하나요?
<cartes> workstation은 new되는데;
<DingGGu> ,
<UniqSH> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<UniqSH> 없네요 씨디,,,,ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<UniqSH> 크레이트 어 뉴 버츄얼머신으로해서
<UniqSH> 하면 새로할수잇어영,,,,,,
<cartes> 그럼 그렇게 하세욤
<cartes> 거기 옵션 있을껄요
<UniqSH> 옵션에서,,,,
<UniqSH> 뭐만져야되는데영?
<UniqSH> 아
<UniqSH> ê·¸
<UniqSH> 인스톨러디스크이미지파일에,,,
<UniqSH> 그거
<UniqSH> 밑에
<UniqSH> 느낌표
<UniqSH> 떳네영,,,,
<UniqSH> could not detect
<cartes> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=jjy0501&logNo=100093084059
<cartes> 이거 보고 하시면 좋을것 같아요
<UniqSH> which operating
<cartes> http://cartes9.com/blog/
<cartes> 제가 글 하나 새로 썻어요
<cartes> 봐주세요 히히히
<UniqSH> dngld?
<UniqSH> -0-;;;;;;
<cartes> dngld우힝
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 어서오세요
<drake_laptop> oh no
<cartes> can't see hangul?
<drake_laptop> 아이버스는 왜 맨날 꺼지는거지 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_laptop> 제글 잘 보이시죠?
<yemharc> 네
<drake_laptop> 아웅..
<yemharc> ibus가 혼자 꺼지나요?
<drake_laptop> 재부팅할때마다 꺼져있어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> (적어도 랩탑으로 써오면서 그런일은 발생한적이 없는;;)
<yemharc> 시작프로그램에 등록되어있나요?
<drake_laptop> 무선랜때문에 프리징..
<drake_laptop> 그담엔 스왑
<drake_laptop> ibus만 잡으면 뭐 대충 쓸만하긴 하겟군요
<drake_laptop> 삽질 싫은데
<yemharc> 무선랜 프리징..... 전 어제 해결봤습니다
<yemharc> 기존 드라이버 모듈을 모두 지워버리고 가져다가 .ko만들어서 올리니 프리징 안 걸리고 잘 돌아가는군요
<drake_laptop> 전 ndiswrapper 설치했다가 삭제
<drake_laptop> 하니까 일단 문제는 해결되었어요
<drake_laptop> 외국 포럼 검색해보니까 AR27xx에서 항상 발생하는 문제였던듯..
<yemharc> 사실 AR계열 전체에서 문제에요
<drake_laptop> 일단 밥을좀.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 제껀 AR81xx군요
<yemharc> 맛있게 드세요
<cartes> 저도 남자답게
<cartes> ubuntu를 메인 OS로 깔고 오겠습니다 =ㅁ=
<cartes> XP밀어버리구요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이크;;
<yemharc> cartes 굳이 윈도우를 배제하실 필요는 없다고 생각해요;;
<yemharc> 단순히 우분투(혹은 리눅스)만 올인해서 쓴다!!! 고 해서 대단한것도 남자다운것도 아니잖아요 :)
<cartes> 음냥
<cartes> 저기요
<cartes> NetBeans
<cartes> 는 꼭 Java용 IDE는 아니져?
<cartes> Visual C++ 6.0이나 2005처럼
<yemharc> NetBeans랑 이클립스는 자바용으로 개발되긴 했는데 추가기능이 붙기 시작하면서 어지간한 언어는 다 지원합니다
<cartes> C/C++용 IDE 뭐가있나요?
<yemharc> 음... C언어 계열이면 code::block 추천해요
<yemharc> 소프트웨어 센터에서 codeblock 라고 입력하면 바로 뜹니다
<cartes> bloodshed dev-cpp도 있나요?
<yemharc> 그건 저도 잘 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 아우.... 어제 분도님이 블럭을 풀어주셨지만 답글은 끝도없이 쌓여있군요 ㅠㅠ
<DingGGu> how to install apache2 module mod_cband on ubuntu?
<DingGGu> 아니.. 우분투에서 mod_cband설치 어떻게하나요?
<cartes> 그렇게 google에 넣으면 답나오지않을까요?
<drake_kr> 흠....
<drake_kr> howtoforge라는데가 있었던가
<yemharc> DingGGu, http://community.365managed.com/?document_srl=329491
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 일해야는데
<drake_kr> 귀찮네
<drake_kr> 친구가 '니 안쓰는 쓸만한 컴터 없냐'라고 물어봐서 답변을 해주었어요
<yemharc> 일요일인데 일인가요
<drake_kr> "하나사라" <-
<drake_kr> 일하는 요일 일요일
<cartes> 토렌트로 우분투 11.04받고있는데 스피드 쩌네요
<cartes> 3.0MB/sec
<DingGGu> yemharc: cband 설치된거삭제어케하죠
<DingGGu> 아
<DingGGu> 자꼬안붙네..
<DingGGu> Syntax error on line 206 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/cband.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_cband.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_cband.so: undefined symbol: truncf
<yemharc> DingGGu, 아, 계시네요
<yemharc> cband 삭제는 apache2.conf 파일 내에 보시면
<yemharc> LoadModule cband_module       /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_cband.so   라는 라인 삭제나 #으로 주석처리 해주세요
<yemharc> cartes 스타2 나오던 날 설치파일이 국내 토런트를 타고 초당 15~20mb/sec씩 날아다녔죠 (....2만원짜리 라이트 회선인데 말이죠)
<DingGGu> 예
<yemharc> DingGGu, 혹시 cband 컴파일한 cband.so파일
<yemharc> 폴더에 제대로 옮겨 주신건가요?
<debula00> 안녕하세요.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 어서오세요
<drake_kr> 이야 ftp.daum.net 빠르네요
<drake_kr> 5400kB/s
<drake_kr> 15시간 걸리던게 2분 걸리고 마네..
<DingGGu> yemharc: 폴더에없나요..?
<DingGGu> 옮겨줘야하나..
<DingGGu> 애초에 cband.so라는파일이
<DingGGu> 남아있지않아요..
<DingGGu> 저쪽으로옮겨감
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> DingGGu, 컴파일 하실때에 prefix 옵션으로 폴더 설정을 안하셨다면 컴파일 시작한 폴더에 생성되어 있을겁니다
<yemharc> --with 하고 --prefix는 하는 일이 다른거에요
<yemharc> 일단 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/ 폴더 아래에 mod_cband.so파일이 있는지 확인해보시고
<yemharc> 없다면 cband를 컴파일한 폴더에 가셔서 찾아보세요
<drake_kr> yemharc // 크로스컴파일도 좀 하시나요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr 크로스는 맛만 본상태인 ㅎㅎ;; 아마 drake님보다 모를듯 한데요;;
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 천재님이 맛만 보신거면 저보단 훨 많이 아시겠져 ㅋㅋ
<DingGGu> cband 폴더에있긴있어요
<DingGGu> root@gNetwork:/usr/lib/apache2/modules# ls | grep cband
<DingGGu> mod_cband.so
<DingGGu> apache2에는 cband라는단어가없어
<DingGGu> 없어서, mods-enable/cband.load에서 주석처리해줬어요, 일단
<yemharc> 흠... 주석처리 하니 일단 에러는 발생 안하나요?
<yemharc> drake_kr 천재는 어제 모임에 오신 neogenious님이 (퍽!)
<yemharc> 분도님이 답글 올라올 시기에 절 블록하셔서
<yemharc> 분도님과 저 둘 다 후회의 눈물을 흘리고 있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<DingGGu> 당연히로드가안됬으니 에러가없겠죠
<DingGGu> 흠..
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 어서오세요
<drake_kr> http://madam.ksweb.co.kr/study/java/12/example.html
<jincreator> 네, 감사합니다.
<drake_kr> 응?
<jincreator> ???
<jincreator> 답글이 한박자 늦다보니 헷갈리네요.
<jincreator> drake_kr님, 올려주신 링크를 보니 신기하기는 한데 이거 혹시 3D 구형으로도 가능한가요?
<drake_kr> 아마 있을걸요
<drake_kr> 폴리곤 들어가기 시작하면 이미 웹이 아니...지 않으려나..?
<drake_kr> http://dcinside.egloos.com/2518444 <- 뭘 이런걸 계산하고 앉아있어 ㅡ.ㅡ
<xubuntu> 안녕하세요...
<drake_kr> 한글 잘 됨미까
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 그런데 말이죠..
<xubuntu> 지원안되는 하드웨어에서 컴피즈를 사용하는 방법은 없나요?
<yemharc> xbuntu 지원안되는...이라기보다 대부분 드라이버 설치가 안되어 있어서 그럴겁니다
<xubuntu> 그게말이죠...제가
<xubuntu> ;;
<xubuntu> 그래픽카드 드라이버를 설치하는 방법을;;
<xubuntu> 몰라서;;
<xubuntu> 인텔에서..
<xubuntu> tar.gz파일을
<xubuntu> 받았는데요..
<xubuntu> 아무거나 다눌러봐도...안되네요..(readme.txt에는 다 영어...)
<jincreator> 인텔 무슨 그래픽 칩셋이신가요?
<xubuntu> 단종된 칩셋인데요..
<xubuntu> 82865G라고...하죠
<drake_kr> 500이시면 어렵다는 얘기를 들은듯
<xubuntu> 500?이 뭐죠?
<drake_kr> gma500
<drake_kr> 근데 82865는 바로 잡힌다는 이야기가 있네요
<xubuntu> 그런가요?
<drake_kr> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=56580
<jincreator> 음...일단 우분투 계열은 nvidia, ati->amd, intel 3사의 오픈소스 그래픽 드라이버를 모두 포함합니다.
<xubuntu> 네
<jincreator> 그리고 인텔 그래픽 드라이버는 오픈소스 드라이버만으로도 잘 잡힙니다.
<xubuntu> 잡힌걸 어떻게 알수있나요?
<jincreator> 따라서 우분투 계열의 어지간인 인텔 그래픽 드라이버는 설치시 바로 잡히는게 정상입니다...만 gma500은 제가 사용해 본 적이 없어 잘 모르겠네요.
<xubuntu> 주분투인데;;ㅠ
<jincreator> 해상도는 잘 나오나요?
<xubuntu> 네..
<xubuntu> 1280X1024로;;
<xubuntu> 잘나옵니다
<jincreator> 드라이버 확인의 정확한 방법은 저도 잘 모르겠지만 해상도가 잡힌다는 건 드라이버가 돌아가고 있다는 뜻 아닐까요?
<xubuntu> 그런가요?;
<xubuntu> 그럼 컴피즈는;;;
<xubuntu> 어떻게 하나요?
<jincreator> 근데 주분투에 컴피즈가 내장되어있나요?
<xubuntu> 아뇨 제가 터미널을 통해 깔았습니다
<jincreator> 지금 주분투로 들어오신건가요?
<xubuntu> 네
<jincreator> Alt+F2->compiz --replace (-가 2개 들어갑니다)
<xubuntu> 헐
<xubuntu> 다깨져요
<drake_laptop> 음?
<xubuntu> 아악
<xubuntu> 채팅창이 안보여요
<drake_laptop> 음 좀 기다리시면 나올텐데
<xubuntu> 어 됬다.,
<xubuntu> 그런데 창이 다날라갔...
<jincreator> 이 글 보이시나요?
<xubuntu> 네
<drake_laptop> 근데 컴피즈가 뭐에요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<xubuntu> 투명했는데..그게 다날라갔네요..
<jincreator> 컴피즈 패키지 설치후 설정을 하나도 안하셨나요?
<xubuntu> 인제 어떻게 하면 되나요?
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> 네
<jincreator> 윽!
<xubuntu> 이럴수가?
<xubuntu> 또 깨지네요
<DingGGu> 저기
<DingGGu> 진짜 cband가 안깔리는데
<DingGGu> yemharc: 도와주십시오
<xubuntu> 아
<jincreator> xubuntu님, 조금 전 제가 말씀드린 방법은 일시적인 방안입니다. 로그아웃했다가 들어오면 원래대로 돌아올터이니 일단 이 글이 보이면 로그아웃했다가 다시 로그인하여 들어오세요.
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> DingGGu, 잠시만요;; 포럼에 답글 달던거 마무리좀 하고 오겠습니다
<drake_laptop> 흠
<DingGGu> [preparing module `cband' in /etc/apache2/mods-available/cband.load]
<drake_laptop> 이제 리눅스도 꽤나 쓸만해졌네..
<jincreator> 어도비에서 CS 제품군에 대한 리눅스 지원을 고려해본다고 합니다.
<xubuntu> 어..
<DingGGu> 크-_-
<xubuntu> 로그아웃했다가 로그인 했습니다..
<jincreator> 이젠 원래대로 돌아왔나요?
<xubuntu> 네...
<drake_laptop> 흠 어도비까지 리눅스라..
<drake_laptop> 요즘 리눅스 열풍이네요
<xubuntu> 이제 어떻게 하면 되나요?
<xubuntu> 음 작업공간수가 줄었군요;;늘려야겠;;
<jincreator> XFCE에서 컴피즈를 사용해본 적이 없어서 저도 찾아보는 중입니다만...
<jincreator> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<jincreator> 주분투 블로그이며 글 작성은 2007년 12월이지만 이후에도 꾸준이 업데이트한것 같습니다.
<xubuntu> 음 그렇군요;
<DingGGu> ..
<DingGGu> yemharc: https://www.hostple.net/@/board.php?id=free&articleNo=2394&page=19&searchText= 여기에 버그가있네요
<DingGGu> 근데 i386이라조금그런데
<jincreator> http://jocker.tistory.com/123
<jincreator> 한국어 가이드!
<yemharc> 아, 그거 보셨나요? 저도 그거 찾긴 했는데
<yemharc> 갱신된 녀석이 있는지 보고 올게요
<DingGGu> 흠...
<DingGGu> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libapache2-mod-cband
<DingGGu> No such package in this suite on this architecture.
<DingGGu> 저런..
<jincreator> xubuntu님, 근데 굳이 xubuntu에서 컴피즈를 돌려야 할 필요가 있는지요? 어차피 xubuntu 자체가 가벼움을 추구하는데다 xfwm에서도 어느정도 그래픽 효과를 지원하는데요.
<xubuntu> 아;; 네;;그 이유가 말이죠... 우분투를 설치하니 에러가 나서;;주분투를 깐겁니다..
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 혹시 에메랄드라고 아시나요?
<xubuntu> 네 설치했습니다...
<yemharc> DingGGu, https://lael.be/i/entry/277
<xubuntu> 모든... 장식을 선택했습니다.
<jincreator> 그놈이나 KDE에서는 에메랄드가 없이도 컴피즈를 돌릴 수 있는데 XFCE는 반드시 같이 있어야 하는 것 같네요...(추정)
<DingGGu> yemharc: 다운링크클릭하면 엉뚱한곳가요
<drake_kr> 허리피고 챗하세염
<xubuntu> drake님 말에...깜짝..
<yemharc> DingGGu, 음;;
<DingGGu> http://medusa.ozservers.com.au/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mod-cband/
<DingGGu> 여기센여
<DingGGu> dpkg로설치해도똑같네 -_-
<jincreator> 일단 compiz-core compiz-plugins compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra emerald compizconfig-settings-managers는 모두 설치가 되어있는 건가요?
<xubuntu> 잠깐..보고 오겠습니다.
<yemharc> DingGGu, http://codee.pl/cband.html mod_cband 프로젝트 홈입니다
<yemharc> 아래쪽에 보시면 lastest 버전 taball이 있어요
<drake_kr> jincreater // 음.. "남들에게 자랑하기 위한 compiz"라는 제목으로 포스트 하나 해주심 좋겠다는 생각이..
<DingGGu> 언어가이상해서 알아볼수가 없어요
<yemharc> 링크도 정상 작동합니다
<yemharc> DingGGu, http://cband.linux.pl/download/mod-cband-0.9.7.5.tgz
<DingGGu> http://cband.linux.pl/download/mod-cband-0.9.7.5.tgz, 이거 다운받고
<DingGGu> 컴파일했는데도
<DingGGu> Cannot~~
<xubuntu> 엇
<jincreator> drake_kr 현재 그놈3 사용으로 컴피즈를 사용하지 않고 있습니다.
<xubuntu> 다 설치 되지 않았군요!
<jincreator> 뭐가 빠졌나요?
<drake_kr> 그놈3로는 남들에게 자랑할 수 있는 환경이 나오지 않는가요?
<xubuntu> compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<xubuntu> 이것이 빠졌습니다.
<yemharc> DingGGu, http://datax.co.kr/board/board.php?id=alzza&articleNo=43&good=1 이걸 따라서 설정파일 수정 해 보시겠어요?
<xubuntu> 설치를 해야겠군요
<jincreator> drake_kr님, 아뇨, 그게 아니라 그놈3와 컴피즈를 현재로서는 동시에 돌릴 수가 없고 그놈 3에 탑재된 mutter라는 새 compoziting 엔진이 컴피즈만큼은 아니어도 훌륭한 그래픽 효과를 내줍니다.
<xubuntu> 이제 설치했습니다
<DingGGu> 설정파일은 html인데요~
<drake_kr> jincreator // 제가 말씀드리는 요지는 '남들에게 자랑을 할 수 있는 데스크톱 환경' 구성이라는거죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DingGGu> 아
<DingGGu> 잠시만
<DingGGu> 해결할수있을꺼같은데
<jincreator> xubuntu님, 찾아보니 단순한 dummy package라 큰 의미는 없을 것 같지만 혹시 모르니 설치하는 게 좋을 것 같네요. 그리고 설치 하셨고요.
<xubuntu> 네
<DingGGu> 안되네......
<drake_kr> "하지만 난 어떠케든 온란겜을 만들거란 말이에여. 그래야 주위에 자랑을 할 수 있…" << 후배들로부터 자주 듣는 소리
<DingGGu> yemharc: 라이브러리가 맛이간거같아요
<jincreator> xubuntu님, 조금 전 compiz --replace 명령어 넣었을 때 창 가장자리가 어떻게 나왔나요?
<xubuntu> 창 가장자리가 나오지 않았습니다
<jincreator> drake_kr님, 그러지 않아도 뻔뻔강사님께서 그 이벤트를 기획하시는 것 같습니다.
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 뭐 잘 받으셨어요?
<jincreator> xubuntu님, 그럴 것 같았습니다. 컴피즈에 창 가장자리는 emerald를 사용하라는 작업이 없었으니까요.
<xubuntu> ?
<drake_kr> 커피 한잔씩들 하셔요
<xubuntu> jincreator님 어떻게 하면 되나요?
<drake_kr> 저
<drake_kr> 한가지만 대답해주세요
<jincreator> 부연설명하자면 XFCE에서는 xfwm4라는 게 간단한 데스크톱 효과와 더불에 창 가장자리도 표현해줍니다. 그런데 컴피즈는 데스크톱 효과만 표현합니다. 그래서 나온데 컴피즈에 사용되는 emerald이지요. 즉, 컴피즈에 창 가장자리는 emerald를 사용하라고 알려주어야 하는 것입니다.
<xubuntu> 어떻게 알려주면 되나요?
<jincreator> 제가 주분투 메뉴는 기억이 잘 안나서 자세한 안내는 잘 못하겠습니다만...
<drake_kr> 1. 맥심 / 2. 맥스웰 / 3. taster's choice / 4. 원두 || 요 넷중에 뭐가 제일 낫나여?
<jincreator> Applications->System->Synaptic Package Manager를 한국말로 찍어서 들어가보세요.
<jincreator> 앗! 실수!
<xubuntu> 시냅틱 패키지 관리자 말씀이지요?
<jincreator> 아뇨, 잘못 말했습니다.
<jincreator> Applications->Settings->Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<jincreator> 컴피즈 설정 관리자였나? 뭐 그런 이름일 것 같은데...
<xubuntu> 창 관리자인가요?
<xubuntu> 아니면
<xubuntu> 창 관리자 기능향상인가요?
<jincreator> 아마 파란색 직육면체에 흰색 마우스 포인터 그려진 아이콘일겁니다.
<xubuntu> 아
<xubuntu> 컴피즈 설정 관리자입니까?
<xubuntu> 그거 그렇게 되있는데;;
<jincreator> 네, 맞습니다.
<xubuntu> 그러면 어떻게...하면 되나요
<jincreator> Window Decoration(창 장식?)이란 게 있습니다. 눌러보세요.
<jincreator> 네모 가장자리에 빨강 테두리(?)가 있는 아이콘입니다.
<xubuntu> 아 들어갔습니다
<xubuntu> 창 장식이 맞습니다
<xubuntu> 이제 어떻게 하면 되나요?
<jincreator> Command(명령?) 부분에 emerald를 입력해주세요.
<xubuntu> 입력했습니다
<jincreator> 일단, 이건 장담은 못하는데 실패하면 Alt+F2->xfwm4 --replace라고 입력해보세요. 뭐, 안되면 아까처럼 로그아웃했다 들어오면 됩니다.
<jincreator> 이제! Alt+F2->compiz --replace를 해보세요!
<xubuntu> 네
<DingGGu> yemharc: 성공했습니다.
<DingGGu> http://gnetwork.kr/cband-status
<yemharc> DingGGu, 축하해요 :)
<yemharc> 뭐가 문제였나요?
<DingGGu> yemharc: makefile를 수정하면되요
<yemharc> 참조하는 항목에 문제가 있었던건가요?
<jincreator> xubuntu님, 잘 안되었나 보군요. 죄송합니다(...)
<DingGGu> yemharc: http://blog.gnetwork.kr/62
<DingGGu> 참조하는 항목의 문제가아니라
<drake_kr> 흠
<DingGGu> 아예 공개된문서가 없었어요
<DingGGu> 제가블로그에 글하나썼습니다
<xubuntu> 아악..
<drake_kr> 끼앍
<jincreator> 안되나보네요. 죄송합니다.
<yemharc> DingGGu, 넵. 감사합니다 :)
<xubuntu> jincreator 님
<jincreator> 네.
<xubuntu> ê·¸..
<xubuntu> 갑자기 튕겨 버리는 군요..
<xubuntu> 갑자기 스크린 세이버로 가더니;; 로그인 할틈을 안주는;;
<xubuntu> 그래도 감사합니다
<jincreator> 메모리가 얼마나 되나요?
<xubuntu> 1Gb입니다
<jincreator> 음...사양은 나쁘지 않은데...
<xubuntu> 하지만 cpu가 펜티엄4;;;
<drake_kr> 펜4라니..
<xubuntu> 클럭은 괜찮은데 말이죠...
<jincreator> 2년 전만 해도 펜M+지포스5400m+512MB도 잘 돌아갔는데...그 사이에 이렇게 무거워졌나?
<drake_kr> draco님이 테스트해봤는데 펜4 3.0보다 아톰 1.4가 성능이 더 좋았다고 합니다..
<xubuntu> 음...
<xubuntu> 아톰이 모바일 프로세서이지만...최신거여서 이긴건가...ㅠㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 튕기기 전까지는 잘 나왔나요?
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> xfwm4 --replace이거할때 까진 괜찮았습니다
<drake_kr> 어찌보면 조물주님도 참 대단한데요
<drake_kr> 보이지도 않는데 막 설명을 잘 해주시네
<jincreator> 아, 그러면 잘 된다고 보셔도 될 것 같습니다. xfwm4 --replace는 잊으셔도 될 것 같네요.
<jincreator> 그건 컴피즈와는 아무 상관이 없습니다.
<xubuntu> 아 네;
<jincreator> drake_kr님, 그건 제가 다 외워서가 아니라 인터넷에 스크린샷이 많기 때문입니다.
<drake_kr> 흠..
<jincreator> xubuntu님, 다시 한번 확인하는건데, xfwm4 --replace 전까지는 잘 되었던 거죠?
<xubuntu> 아뇨..
<jincreator> 윽, 그런가요?
<xubuntu> compiz --replace전이요
<xubuntu> xfwm4 --replace 이거 후에도 괜찮았습니다
<jincreator> 아, 그럼 제가 반대로 이해했군요.
<jincreator> 잘 안되는 거네요.
<xubuntu> 네..ㅠㅠ
<xubuntu> 그런데 말이죠
<xubuntu> 맛이가고 나면 왜 workspace가 자꾸 1개가 될까요?
<xubuntu> 원래 2개인데;;
<drake_kr> 전 리눅스는 얼마전까지 cli로만 써와서 compiz니 gnome이니 하시는 분들 보면 좀 부러움..
<jincreator> 음...그건 workspace 관리를 XFCE에서 compiz로 넘어갔다가 돌아오면서 문제가 생겨서 초기화하는 것 같습니다.
<xubuntu> 음 그렇군요
<jincreator> drake_kr님, 그럼 이제 데스크톱 버전을 설치해서 사용하시면 됩니다.
<xubuntu> jincreator님... 그 주분투에서도 unity 2d가 사용가능하지않나요?
<drake_kr> jincreator // 제가 운용중인 리눅스 머신중에 모니터 달린게 딱 한개입니다..
<xubuntu> 시냅틱에서 설치하는 팁이 있었는데 말이죠..
<jincreator> 개인적은 추측인데 82865G가 컴피즈에서 필요로하는 opengl같은 기술 중 일부를 지원하지 못해서 그런 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> unity2d 설치하시면 됩니다.
<xubuntu> 아,,그렇군요...
<jincreator> 근데 주분투에서 설치하면 주분투가 아니게 될겁니다.
<xubuntu> 네?
<xubuntu> 막 우분투가 되나요?
<xubuntu> 환경은 그놈인데..
<xubuntu> unity가 말이죠..
<xubuntu> 그냥 세션만 추가되는거 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 흠.. 일단 로그아웃
<drake_kr> irssi로 들어왔습니다
<drake_kr> 저 잘 보이나요
<jincreator> Unity2D 세션으로 로그인하면 XFCE를 사용하지 않는 건데(물론 XFCE에 포함된 Thunar 파일 관리자같은 건 사용하겠죠) 그럼 주분투 사용의 의미가 없지요.
<jincreator> drake_kr님, 잘 보입니다.
<drake_kr> 역시
<drake_kr> 전 골수 cli빠인가 봅니다..
<xubuntu> 음 그래도 우분투를 보고 싶어서;;
<xubuntu> 해보고싶군요..
<jincreator> 근데 우분투에서는 어떤 에러가 뜬건가요?
<drake_kr> http://www.irssi.org/ <- 지금 요걸로 들어왔어요
<xubuntu> 운영체제를 설치할때요
<xubuntu> 언어팩을 잘 받다가(2시간 남음) 갑자기 없어지더군요..
<xubuntu> 그리고 언어가 일부는 영어 일부는 한글;;
<drake_kr> 흠
<xubuntu> 이 되도 쓸수는 있는데 말이죠
<xubuntu> 하지만
<xubuntu> 바로 멈추더군요
<jincreator> 아 그건 어제 한국 기본 저장소 서버가 나가서 그랬습니다.
<drake_kr> 아무래도 ko.archive.ubuntu.com <- 요기 문제가 있어서 그러신듯..
<jincreator> 간단하죠?
<xubuntu> 그래도
<xubuntu> 멈췄습니다
<jincreator> drake_kr님, kr.archive.ubuntu.com입니다.
<xubuntu> 틱하고 멈춰서;;
<drake_kr> jincreator // 네 ㅈㅅ
<jincreator> 그거야 어제 서버가 나갔으니 멈추지요.
<jincreator> 하필이면 설치 도중에 서버가 나간 모양이네요.
<xubuntu> 그...운영체제는 잘 설치되었는데요
<xubuntu> 실행하고 조금있다가
<xubuntu> 멈춥니다..
<jincreator> 음? 그건 정말 '문제'네요.
<drake_kr> 영문버전으로 설치후에 한글을 먹이는 방법이 뭐가 있을까..
<jincreator> 로그인 후 조금있다가 멈추는 건가요?
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 루분투도
<jincreator> drake_kr 한글 패키지를 설치하면 되지요.
<xubuntu> 에러가 안났습니다..
<drake_kr> 아 저도 비슷한 경험인데
<drake_kr> 혹시 무선랜 사용하세요?
<xubuntu> (이것도 언어가 깨짐...증세
<xubuntu> 아
<yemharc> 후음
<xubuntu> 무선랜아닙니다..
<jincreator> xubuntu님, 클래식 세션으로 들어가도 그런 일이 일어나나요?
<xubuntu> 네
<drake_kr> 음;
<jincreator> yemharc님, 안녕하세요? 인사가 많이 늦었네요.
<yemharc> jincreator 안녕하세요 :)
<yemharc> 분도님 덕(?)분에 고생중입니다.
<drake_kr> 일요일이니 야동좀 봐야겠군요
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋ
<xubuntu> 그 가로에 noeffect라고 있던거로 들어갔습니다
<yemharc> 전 침울하게 질답게시판에서 답글다느라 정신없군요
<yemharc> xubuntu, 무슨 문제인가요?
<jincreator> 오! 새로 올라온 글을 누르니 최근 글에 yemharc라는 글자가 무지하게 많군요!
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> ê·¸..
<yemharc> jincreator, 지금 죽겠심 ㅠㅠ
<xubuntu> 우분투가...멈추는 증세 입니다..
<yemharc> jincreator, 3일치를 몰아서 하려니 어꺠가 허리가 눈이 머리가 몸이이이이이....
<yemharc> xubuntu, 설치한건 데스크탑? 노트북?
<yemharc> (버전이 아니라 컴퓨터요)
<xubuntu> 데스크탑입니다.
<xubuntu> 설치도 데스크탑이고..컴퓨터도 데스크탑입니다
<yemharc> 데스크탑PC에 xubuntu를 설치했는데 다운증상인거군요
<xubuntu> 아;;아니요
<xubuntu> ubuntu..
<yemharc> ?
<jincreator> 정리하자면, xubuntu님은 그래픽이 82865M입니다. 그런데 xubuntu에서는 잘 돌아가나 우분투(unity, 클래식 포함)에서는 로그인 후 잠시 뒤에 멈춰버리고 xubuntu에서도 컴피즈를 실행하면 문제가 생깁니다.
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> M이아닌 G입니다..
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 잠시 알아볼게요
<yemharc> 82865M면 인텔칩이던가요?
<xubuntu> 아.. 82865G입니다
<yemharc> 네
<jincreator> 82865G이고 맞습니다. 그래픽 포함한 칩셋이더군요.
<xubuntu> 인텔 칩은 맞습니다.
<yemharc> 우분투 버전은 11.04?
<xubuntu> 네 주분투도 11.04입니다
<drake_kr> Seony님은 lts만 사용하신다고 하시더군요..
<drake_kr> 이런 문제가 싫어서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> Its가 뭔가요?
<drake_kr> long term support
<drake_kr> 6.06 lts
<drake_kr> 10.04 lts
<jincreator> 아, 그렇군요.
<xubuntu> 에휴 이문제가 해결되면 좋을련만..
<yemharc> 일단 3D가속 관련 문제로 보이네요
<yemharc> 유니티와 컴피즈에서 문제가 발생했고 말이죠
<xubuntu> 네 저도 그런것같습니다...우분투는 왜그랬는지 모르겠군요...클래식에다가 그래픽 효과 사용안한 세션으로 들어갔는데도..
<xubuntu> 유니티도 그렇구요
<drake_kr> (아직까지는) 11.04가 안정화되지 않은걸로 보입니다..
<jincreator> 근데 3D가 문제라면 classic 세션은 왜 문제가 생길까요?
<yemharc> 일단 주분투에서는 돌아는 가고, 우분투는 아예 프리징인 상황인걸 보면
<yemharc> 커널 세팅의 차이에서 오는 문제라고 보이네요
<xubuntu> 루분투도 정상적입니다.
<jincreator> xubuntu님 ubuntu 설치하실 때 혹시 라이브로는 안해보신건가요?
<xubuntu> 아 라이브는 하지않았습니다.
<yemharc> xubuntu, 혹시 지금 10.04나 10.10 CD가지고 있으신가요?
<jincreator> yemharc님, 근데 주분투와 우분투 커널 세팅이 다른가요?
<yemharc> jincreator, 약간씩 틀려요
<xubuntu> 아니오...전..usb로 설치했고 이미 포맷했습니다
<jincreator> 그럼 10.10 설치해보신적은 있는 거군요.
<yemharc> xubuntu, 인텔계열 칩셋 그래픽들은 애초부터 오픈소스 드라이버 지원이라 딱히 다시 설치하기가 애매해요
<xubuntu> 내
<xubuntu> 네
<drake_kr> 감자탕에 밥을 두그릇 해서 먹었는데 두시간도 안지나서 배고프면 막장인가요
<yemharc> xubuntu, 가장 좋은 방법은 10.04나 10.10 설치하셔서 판올림을 하는겁니다
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> 제가 원래
<yemharc> 다만 이렇게 해도 3D가속이 제대로 지원될지는 보장을 못하겠네요
<xubuntu> 주분투였습니다.
<jincreator> 그러면 10.10은 잘 돌아갔고 컴피즈도 잘 돌아갔었나요?
<xubuntu> 아 그땐 컴피즈를 사용하질 않았습니다
<jincreator> 어쨋든 10.10은 잘 되었었나요?
<xubuntu> 네
<jincreator> ...그냥 11.04가 문제군요.
<drake_kr> 저도 웬지 다시 10.04로 돌아가야 할지 생각중입니다..
<yemharc> 현재 11.04 문제가 많아요
<xubuntu> 전 잠시 재부팅을 하고 오겠습니다
<yemharc> 현재 가장 안정성 있게 쓰는 방법은
<yemharc> 10.04를 설치한 다음 10.10 저장소를 추가하고
<drake_kr> 근데 cli는 야동이 안나와서 그게 가장 큰 문제..
<yemharc> 판올림을 하지 않은 채 패키지만 10.10껄 가져다 쓰는 방법입니다
<yemharc> drake_kr, 그만 포기하고 startx 눌러요 좀 (ㅁㅇ리ㅏㅗ버@#$%)
<drake_kr> yemharc // 모니터 하나 사줘요
<jincreator> drake_kr님, GUI에서 터미널 창 한쪽에 열어놓으시면 되잖아요.
<drake_kr> 아니, 제가 운용하는 리눅스 머신중에 모니터가 붙은건 딱 하나라니까요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 모니터가 있어야 터미널 창 한쪽에 열던가 말던가 하죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr, 모니터 이전 문제라고 봅니닷!!
<jincreator> 그러니까 모니터가 붙은 그 머신에 데스크톱 버전을 설치하세요!
<yemharc> drake_kr님은 좀 너무 아끼고 있어요!
<drake_kr> !?!?
<yemharc> 아무리 기계라도 그렇지 적당히 안식에 들게 하란 말입니다!!
<drake_kr> 3월 소모임때 키티넷북 보신분
<yemharc> 불쌍하지도 않으세요!
<drake_kr> cli는 기계가 좋아합니다
<jincreator> 3월 소모임은 아니었지만 상당히 자주 봤습니다.
<yemharc> (전 이번달 모임부터 참석한지라)
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> OMG.....
<yemharc> 포럼 질답게 생각없이 리로드했더니 반수가 내 답글 OTL
<yemharc> 이게 다 분도님 떄문 (궁시렁)
<drake_kr> 그게 모니터가 있는 단 하나의 리눅스 머신입니다..
<jincreator> 그리고 그래픽 칩셋은 자신을 활용하지 않는 주인을 싫어합니다.
<yemharc> (잠깐 담배피고 올게요오)
<xubuntu> 음
<drake_kr> 음
<xubuntu> 음음
<drake_kr> 3150인데..
<drake_kr> 어차피 가속따위..
<xubuntu> ?
<drake_kr> 아, 지금 yemharc님과 조물주님께서 제가 그래픽 인터페이스를 쓰지 않는다고 갈구시잖아요
<jincreator> x4500이나 3150이나 그게 그거 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 3150은 gma950보다 두단계 정도 느린 칩셋이에요
<jincreator> h264 가속도 안되나요?
<drake_kr> 네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 그래도 82865G보다는 한참 높을 텐데요.
<yemharc> 복귀
<xubuntu> 82865G..는 그냥 포기해야..;;
<drake_kr> 뭐.. gui를 쓸거면 윈도우를 쓰지요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> osx이라던가 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr, 정답(?!)
<xubuntu> 앜
<drake_kr> 그래도 사실
<drake_kr> cli로도 잘 먹고 잘 삽니다
<xubuntu> gt210정도면 그래픽 잘돌릴수있나요?
<drake_kr> 프레임버퍼로 dosbox정도 돌릴수 있고
<yemharc> <-현재 질답게시판 테러중
<drake_kr> gt210이면 우수하죠
<drake_kr> yemharc <- 멋져용
<xubuntu> 아...제가 컴퓨터가 두대인데..
<xubuntu> 하나가
<xubuntu> gt210이고요
<xubuntu> 하나가
<jincreator> xubuntu 고갱님, 리눅스에서는 차고 넘치는 그래픽입니다.
<xubuntu> 앜
<xubuntu> 네
<drake_kr> 가장 쉬운 방법 : 3만원짜리 그래픽카드를 사면 된다
<xubuntu> 차고 넘치는 그래픽...ㅋ
<xubuntu> 음?3만원?...짜리로 뭘..
<drake_kr> 중고 만원짜리도 있고..
<xubuntu> 3만원이면 뭘할수있나요..ㅋ
<xubuntu> gtx580이 구입가능한가요?(!!!)
<xubuntu> 컥컥..
<drake_kr> 210이 34800원이군요
<xubuntu> 오옷!
<xubuntu> 그렇담9800gt는 어느정도?
<drake_kr> 중고로 7300gs 같은거 만원대
<drake_kr> 만원대가 아니고 만원이었구나
<xubuntu> .....
<xubuntu> 하하하..
<xubuntu> 하지만전
<xubuntu> AGP여서.
<xubuntu> 아무거나 못다는...신세군요
<xubuntu> 그래도 6900gt는 달수있는데...ㅠㅠㅠ
<xubuntu> 6900gt는 중고만 있겠죠 아마
<xubuntu> 조금 절망적이군요..
<xubuntu> 원래 8400gs를 꼽으려 했으나
<xubuntu> 되지 아니하고...
<xubuntu> (pci-e2.0이라니...)
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> 뭐 암튼
<xubuntu> 6900gt가격은 얼마일까요?
<drake_kr> 그래픽카드가 만원만 넘으면 내장그래픽보다는 훨씬 좋아요
<xubuntu> 껄껄..
<xubuntu> gma200인가...그것보다더요?
<xubuntu> 200인지 500인지..
<xubuntu> 아이건
<xubuntu> 8400gs급이라니 어쩌니...그렇더군요
<drake_kr> fx5500도 새거는 3만원대네요
<xubuntu> 음
<xubuntu> 6900gt는...
<xubuntu> 4만원 할려나요?
<drake_kr> 중고로는 용산에서 뒤져보시면 만원대로 구하실수 있을거에요
<ggugi> 방가워요6
<xubuntu> 그런데 여기는 용산에서 엄청 멀다는게 문제죠..
<ggugi> 파워맥 g4 업어왓는대
<drake_kr> 흠
<ggugi> 맥에대해서 아시는분~
<drake_kr> 어서오세요
<xubuntu> ktx2시간...이러고 하면 압니다.
<ggugi> 이넘 팔아먹을수 있을려나..
<ggugi> 메모리가 1.5기가
<ggugi> 8570이라고 써잇던대 모델이..
<drake_kr> 오 G4
<ggugi> 음..
<xubuntu> 맥아...ㅎ
<xubuntu> ㅎㅎ
<ggugi> ide하드공
<ggugi> 맥용 키보드도 업구
<ggugi> dvi 젠더도 없구;;
<ggugi> 난감한 상황
<drake_kr> os9이시면 아마 인쇄소 같은데에서 물량 없어서 죽을라고 한다능 그건가..
<ggugi> ㅜ.ㅡ
<ggugi> 하드는 뜯어봐야되는대
<ggugi> 그런가..
<ggugi> 근디요
<ggugi> dvi젠더가 없어서
<ggugi> 부팅을 못해봐요;;;
<drake_kr> displayport.. 인가요?
<ggugi> dvi 인거 같아요
<drake_kr> 아..
<drake_kr> dvi 케이블은 열라 많은데
<ggugi> mn
<ggugi> ,.,
<ggugi> os9가
<drake_kr> yemharc // 저 모니터 좀 사줘요
<ggugi> 좋은거임?
<yemharc> drake_kr, 왜 자꾸 가난한 저에게 그러십니까 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> quark 3.3k를 돌릴 수 있는 os죠
<drake_kr> 단지 그것뿐
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr, 전 데탑도 없이 넷북으로 살아간다구요?!
<ggugi> 이거 중고장터에서 팔릴려나;;
<ggugi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 차라리 내부를 개조해서 케이스로 활용하시는 건 어떤가요? G5는 개조 많이 하는 것 같던데...
<ggugi> 한오만원 처줄려나.
<ggugi> 구차나욧
<drake_kr> 오만원이요????
<ggugi> 통으로 팔아먹을생각 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ggugi> 넵
<ggugi> 10만원이라도 받으면 좋은댓 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저 잠시 사장새끼한테 전화좀 해볼께요
<jincreator> 아, 이거 팔리기는 반드시 팔릴겁니다.
<drake_kr> 수요가 꽤 있어요
<jincreator> 케이스가 예뻐서 이런 거 구해서 개조한후 사용하시는 분들 계시거든됴.
<jincreator> 됴->요
<ggugi> 음..
<ggugi> 케이스가 지저분해서 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 그런 사람들은 없어서 못구하는 물건이죠.
<drake_kr> 개발자라면 osx 깔고 xcode도 잘 돌아가는거고
<ggugi> 이게 어디서 구해온거냐믄요
<ggugi> 아는 행님이 고물상하는대
<ggugi> 멀리서 보이는
<ggugi> 사과 그림 케이스!!!!!!!!!
<drake_kr> !!!!
<ggugi> 비를 맞고 잇는 케이스~~~!!!!
<jincreator> drake_kr xcode라면 vmware에서도 돌아갑니다.
<ggugi> 행님한테 상황 설명하고
<ggugi> 업어옴;;
<ggugi> 공짜로;;
<jincreator> 아, 그 케이스 보관만 잘 했더라면...
<ggugi> 나보로 팔아먹으래욧
<drake_kr> jincreator // vm으로는 여러가지 제약이 있어요.. ppc 어플제작 아직 필요한곳도 꽤 있고요
<jincreator> ppc 어플제작이 아직도 필요한 곳이 있다고요!?
<ggugi> 저 맥용 키보드는
<ggugi> 사야되는건가요??
<drake_kr> usb면 아마 웬만하면 되는걸로..
<drake_kr> 특정 G4 모델에서는 안되고요
<ggugi> 지금 usb 무선키보드마우스 셋이있는대 흠흠
<jincreator> 근데 비를 맞고 있었다면 메인보드가 녹슬었다든가 하면 말짱 꽝인데...
<yemharc> 다 달았다!!!!!!!!!!
<yemharc> OTL (사망)
<ggugi> 메인보드
<ggugi> 비 안맞음;;;; 케이스가 튼튼한듯;;;
<jincreator> yemharc님, 분도님이 뭐라고 하셨는데요?
<ggugi> 전원까지 들어오는대.. dvi 젠더도 없고.. 이건 머..
<yemharc> jincreator, 전에 트러블 생겨서 제가 3일 블럭 먹었거든요. 그런데 마침 11.04가 릴리즈 되고 질문이 쏟아져서쿨럭쿨럭
<xubuntu> 저..
<xubuntu> 저,,,
<yemharc> 네
<xubuntu> 주분투
<xubuntu> 테마를 어디서 받을수 있나요?
<xubuntu> 계속 greybird만 보니 지긋 지긋 하네요
<yemharc> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/category/themes/
<jincreator> http://xfce-look.org/
<yemharc> wordpress 사이트는 테마 설정같은걸 알려줄겁니다
<jincreator> 보통 (데스크톱 환경 이름)-look.org하시면 됩니다.
<yemharc> xfce-look는 주분투...정확히는 xfce 윈도우매니저 테마를 사람들이 만들어서 올려놓은 사이트입니다
<jincreator> 네, 맞아요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 허나 튜닝의 끝은 순정!
<jincreator> 11.04 Unity 제외!
<yemharc> 이번 유니티 사태(!!!)를 보고 있자니
<yemharc> wayland가 심히 불안합니다.............
<ggugi> 음
<ggugi> 케이스 기스 좀 있는대 팔릴려냐ㅏ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> Unity는 캐노니컬에서 시작한 거지만 wayland는 캐노니컬과는 별도로 원래부터 존재했던 거고 페도라측에서도 도입하겠다고 했으니 좀 나을 것 같습니다.
<xubuntu> 음..
<xubuntu> 어떻게 설치하는건지...
<ggugi> 아놔
<ggugi> 여러분~~~~ dvi젠더를 6천원 달래요;;;
<ggugi> ㅡ.,ㅡ
<drake_kr> ggugi / 지역이 어디세요?
<ggugi> 경기도 파주욧...
<drake_kr> 헐!
<ggugi> 개똥도 약에 쓸려면 없다더니..
<drake_kr> 멀다
<drake_kr> 가까운데 계시면 제가 dvi 케이블 하나 드릴라 했는데
<ggugi> 3천원이면 살려고 했는대.. 차라리 인터넷으로 주문을 해야지 원..
<drake_kr> 케이블이 6천원인건 배송비 포함이라서 그런거일겁니다
<ggugi> 케이블 아닌ㄴ대요;;
<ggugi> 젠더인대욥;;
<drake_kr> 아 그럼 없음 ㅈㅅ
<ggugi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 흠...XFCE도 gtk theme을 사용하나 보네요.
<xubuntu> 설치방법을 모르겠네요..
<ggugi> drake_kr: 님... 맥g4 팔릴까요??
<xubuntu> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> jincreator, wayland 경우에는 페도라 개발자 한명이 취미로 시작한거였습니다.
<yemharc> 좋다 나쁘다를 떠나서 사실 애초에 X를 대체하기 위해 만들어진 녀석은 아니었죠. 그런데 그걸 마크 셔틀워스씨가 '우리 wayland 맘에 듬 ㅇㅇ' 하면서
<yemharc> 일이 커졌죠 (응?)
<xubuntu> 아 어떻게 하나요..
<xubuntu> mac4lin이니 뭐니 설치하려고 하는데..
<yemharc> jincreator, 혹시 조금 더 자세한게 궁금하시면 http://opensea.egloos.com/5386630 로 가보세요
<drake_kr> ggugi // 사장새끼는 일단 자기가 하나 가지고 있어서 더 필요는 없다고는 하는데
<jincreator> xubuntu 일단 어떤 테마를 설치하실 건가요?
<jincreator> 테마 파일마다 설치법이 다릅니다.
<drake_kr> 장터같은데 내놓으면 잘 팔릴겁니다.. -ㅅ-
<xubuntu> ?아 다깔려고 하는데..
<xubuntu> 제가 초보여서 모르겠네요
<jincreator> yemharc 떠돌이님 블로그는 유명하죠.
<ggugi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> jincreator, 유명하죠 :)
<ggugi> drake_kr: 님.. g4도
<ggugi> dvi 로 연결하죠?
<yemharc> 사실 국내에서 우분투 관련으로 블로그 찾으면 대부분은 opensea로 모일 정도니까요
<xubuntu> sh파일을 실행해도 안되는군요
<yemharc> xubuntu, 테마 설치하시나요?
<drake_kr> 웬만한건 다 dvi 아닐까요 ㅋㅋ
<xubuntu> 네
<jincreator> 어떤 테마인가요?
<xubuntu> 확장자요?
<ggugi> 음... 젠더만 있으면 되는댑.. 흠흠...키보드도 꼽아봐야되고. 난감..
<jincreator> ...제가 찾아보겠습니다. 어디서 받으셨나요?
<xubuntu> 님이 알려준 주소...
<xubuntu> 에서..
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> 아니군요
<xubuntu> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/category/themes/
<xubuntu> 여기..
<xubuntu> 에서
<xubuntu> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/category/themes/
<xubuntu> 아..
<yemharc> xubuntu, http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes#how_to_install_new_themes
<xubuntu> http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin/files/mac4lin/ver.1.0/Mac4Lin_Install_v1.0.zip/download
<xubuntu> ...
<jincreator> 아, mac4lin이군요.
<xubuntu> 네
<jincreator> 이건 스크립트 파일이 알아서 어지간한 건 다 해줄겁니다. 일반적인 설치법은 아니라는 점 참고하세요.
<xubuntu> 그런데 sh파일을 실행해도
<xubuntu> 반응이
<xubuntu> 없네요
<jincreator> 이건 터미널에서 실행해야 합니다. 그렇게 하셨나요?
<xubuntu> 어떻게 하나요?
<jincreator> 터미널은 열 줄 아시죠?
<xubuntu> 네
<jincreator> 터미널 열고 sh 파일 드래그하면 자동으로 주소 쳐줍니다.
<jincreator> 그 때 엔터키를 누르세요.
<xubuntu> 오옷
<jincreator> 뭐라고 뜨나요?
<yemharc> 아...정말.............griweor 이사람 맘에 안드네요
<xubuntu> 아무키나 누르면 종료됩니다...
<xubuntu> 설치끝..
<jincreator> 혹시 권한이 없다든가 실행할 수 없는 파일이라든가 하는 메시지가 있었나요?
<xubuntu> 글쎄요..
<xubuntu> 그냥 껏는...테마 적용 잘되네요;
<jincreator> 아, 그리고 이 테마 설치시 실제 맥에 있는 독 프로그램은 설치되지 않습니다.
<xubuntu> 아 네 그건 괜찮습니다.
<xubuntu> 그런데 말이죠
<xubuntu> 마우스 커서는 어떻게 적용시키나요?(마우스커서그 설치는 잘되어있는데 말이죠)
<jincreator> 아, 지금 스크립트 내용을 보았는데 최신 버전은 달라졌군요.
<xubuntu> ?
<jincreator> 아무 키나 누르면 설치 되고 끝나는 게 맞습니다.
<jincreator> 예전 버전은 설치과정에서 이것저것 물으면 Y/N 해줬거든요.
<xubuntu> 아
<xubuntu> ê·¸
<xubuntu> 그게 나오긴 나왔습니다
<xubuntu> 컴피즈를 사용하면 n을 눌러주세요..
<xubuntu> 그래서 y를 눌렀죠;
<jincreator> 아, 있기는 하군요.
<xubuntu> 그런데 말이죠.
<xubuntu> 마우스커서는 어떻게 바꾸나요?
<jincreator> Applications->Settings->Mouse Settings
<xubuntu> 네 거기까진가서 theme에 들어가서 내가 원하는걸 더블클릭하면 되나요?
<jincreator> 아마도요.
<jincreator> 안되나요?
<xubuntu> 네 로그아웃했다가 다시들어올까요?
<jincreator> 혹시 창 닫을때 뭐라고 메시지 하나 뜨지 않나요?
<xubuntu> 안뜨네요
<xubuntu> 엇 바뀌었다,,
<xubuntu> 그런데 아무래도 바꼇다가 다시 돌아왔다가 그러네요...로그아웃을...해야겠습니다
<xubuntu> 아...안됩니다
<jincreator> 다른 커서 테마는 잘 되나요?
<xubuntu> 아니오
<yemharc> nahanstar 어서오세요
<nahanstar> 안녕하세요..ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> nahanstar님, 안녕하세요.
<nahanstar> 네 반가워요..^^
<jincreator> xubuntu님, xubuntu에서 기본 제공하는 마우스 테마마저 정상적인 적용이 안된다면 저도 어떤 문제인지 현재로서는 잘 모르겠습니다.
<xubuntu> 네;
<drake_kr> xubuntu // 조물주님한테 고기 사주고 봐달라그래염 ㅋㅋ
<xubuntu> !!!
<drake_kr> 전 gui는 잘 몰라서.. 제가 알면 고기 좀 얻어먹을텐디 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㄲ;;
<xubuntu> 그런데 튀어나온 창이 무엇인가요?
<jincreator> 팝업 창? 정확히 무엇인지는 저도 잘 모르겠네요.
<jincreator> 음...주분투에서 metacity를 사용하는지 잘 모르겠네요.
<drake_kr> yemharc // griweor 이분 좀 이상하긴 하네요.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr, 아니...질답게시판인데 답글은 '난 되던데...' 가 태반;;
<yemharc> drake_kr, 해결법이라고 제시하는건 '뭐 쓰면 되잖아'로 끝...
<drake_kr> 그건
<drake_kr> 답변하는 사람도 의욕이 매우 떨어지는 소린데.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 글 읽다보니 또라이란 생각이 드네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> 제가 그래서 한소리 했다가 싸움판으로 번져서
<yemharc> 블럭을 먹었지요
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/4998 < 딱 요거네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 으깈ㅋㅋ;;;
<drake_kr> 버박에 대한 안좋은 추억이 있나?
<yemharc> 글쎄요;;
<drake_kr> 뭐, 저같은 경우는 직설적으로 표현할 수 있는걸 굳이 어렵게 돌아서 표현하지는 않는 편이라..
<drake_kr> 포럼에서 몇몇 인상을 찌푸리게 하는 글을 쓰는 사람이 있더라고요
<yemharc> 솔직히 말해서...저렇게 돌려 말할때만 해도 '바뀌진 않더라도 적당히 자중좀 하겠지' 싶었는데 안일했습니다 OTL
<xubuntu> compiz는 역시 무리인가요
<yemharc> compiz는 그래뵈도 고사양 소프트웨어입니다 ㅠㅠ
<xubuntu> 에효
<drake_kr> 2~3만원대 그래픽카드를 하나 구입하심이.. ㅋㅋ
<xubuntu> jincreator님
<jincreator> 네.
<xubuntu> ê·¸ ...
<drake_kr> yemharc // 악성 댓글러 몇몇을 보면 애들이란 생각은 안 들더라고요..
<xubuntu> 컴피즈 말고...무슨 명령어 였나요?
<xubuntu> x4?
<jincreator> xfwm4 --replace?
<xubuntu> 아
<xubuntu> 컴피즈 복구 시킬때 쓰면 되겠네요
<xubuntu> ㅎ
<jincreator> 음...사실 그건 찍은 명령어입니다 -.-;
<xubuntu> 복구가 되요..ㅎ
<xubuntu> 마우스커서가 드디어 완벽하게 되었네요
<xubuntu> ㅎ
<xubuntu> 감사합니다..전이만..
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 고기는 어쩔
<drake_kr> 으악
<jincreator> 어차피 학생이라 먹으러 갈 수도 없습니다 ^^;
<drake_kr> (내가 리눅스를 하는 이유는 고기 때문이다)
<jincreator> !!!
<drake_kr> 물주님 학과는 어디에요?
<jincreator> 컴퓨터공학과입니다.
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 수학 열심히 하시겠네요
<jincreator> 그런데 하나도 안하고 있습니다.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 그래서 이번 중간고사가...(눈물 닦는 중)
<jincreator> 그런데도 하나도 안하고 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 전 멘토가 없어서 고교 졸업후에 수학하고는 친하지 않아도 먹고사는데 충분할줄 알았어요
<drake_kr> 제 후배애들은 "컴퓨터 언어를 하나도 몰라도 수학만 잘 하면 어떻게든 된다"를 알고있죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DingGGu> 저런...
<drake_kr> 아닌가요?
<yemharc> ㅂㅈㄷㄱ
<yemharc> 아...슬슬 배고프네요
<drake_kr> 치킨 시켜드세요
<jincreator> 만보기를 간절히 원하셨던 어떤 분을 떠올리며 참으세요.
<yemharc> drake_kr, ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음
<bundo> yemharc 쪽지 답 보냈습니다.
<yemharc> bundo, 어서오세요
<yemharc> 네 확인하고 답장 보냈습니다
<jincreator> 인천 강  도님, 안녕하세요.
<xubuntu> 음
<drake_kr> !?!?
<bundo> 그리고 위키가 미디어 위키 하고 도규위키가 양대 위키인데..
<yemharc> bundo, 본격_오타로_본인인증.txt ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그쪽에도 뭔가 있나요?
<xubuntu> 저 주분투에서...기본배경위치를 어떻게 알수있나요?
<bundo> 도큐 위키 채택한건 이유가 있고
<bundo> 암튼 스킨좀 바꾸어야 하는데 흐
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 저는 프랑스 우분투로코팀 홈피가 이상적으로 봅니다
<bundo> http://ubuntu-fr.org/
<bundo> 메인페이지 있고
<drake_kr> 왕짱구 뜯었습니다
<bundo> 포럼 위키를 메뉴로 뼤고
<bundo> drake_kr 어제왜 안왔어요
<yemharc> 깔끔하군요
<bundo> 어제 비와사 덕후들 많이 움직이기 싫어한듯
<drake_kr> bundo : 업데이트 하다가 엉망이 돼서 복구하느라고 못 갔습니다..
<bundo> 문서 정리도 중요하지만
<bundo> 우리 사이트 대대덕인 개편이 필요 합나디.
<bundo> 우리 ubuntu-kr.org 가지고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 프...프랑스 로코팀 페이지를 그대로 받아다 고치는건 어떤가요 흐이..
<bundo> 케노니칼이 주었습니더 헤헤
<drake_kr> 모바일 등 문제도 있고 말이죠?
<bundo> drake_kr ㅋㅋ
<bundo> drake_kr 나도 갤스 투 온당 월 또는 화
<yemharc> drake_kr, 그런데 의외로 모바일에서 깔끔하게 보이더군요
<jincreator> xubuntu님, /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops/로 추정됩니다. 제가 현재 XFCE를 사용하지 않아 정확한 답변을 드리기 힘드네요.
<drake_kr> 네.. 그닥 불편한건 못 느끼지요
<yemharc> 작게 나오는데도 불구하고 가독성도 뛰어나구요
<drake_kr> 근데 그런 발언은
<yemharc> bundo, 사실 처음에 쪽지가 아니라 메일로 보냈는데 '질문메일 안받음 툴툴' 하면서 반송되더군요 OTL
<drake_kr> "난 csh로도 잘 쓰는데 왜?" 와 비슷한 발언인듯..
<yemharc> drake_kr, 그럴지도 모르겠네요...
<yemharc> 역시 베스트는 모바일 페이지를 따로 구성하는거겠죠
<drake_kr> 개편하면 역시 모바일..
<yemharc> Warnning: 인력이 부족합니다.
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 개발자는 warning을 무시합니다
<jincreator> Error: 인력이 부족합니다.
<drake_kr> http://www.okjsp.pe.kr/seq/166320
<jincreator> 아, 그때 담배 이야기 출처가 여기였군요.
<drake_kr> okjsp는 무서운곳입니다
<jincreator> ???
<drake_kr> (아직까지도 잘 모르겠지만) 대세인 java로 현업에 종사하시는 분들이 워낙 많아서..
<drake_kr> bundo : 5월 세미나에 캠코더는 준비되는건가요?
<bundo> 아 나 말여
<bundo> 떡뽁기 해야 합니다
<bundo> 히히 나중 바유
<drake_kr> 윽
<drake_kr> 떡뽀끼 끌리네
<drake_kr> 왕짱구 반 남았는데..
<yemharc> 과연 전업주부 인천 강*도님
<DingGGu> ..
<DingGGu> yemharc: 님
<DingGGu> * Screen Shot] http://mn.img.mn/v/2011-05-01_155839.png
<DingGGu> * Screen Shot] http://mn.img.mn/v/2011-05-01_155907.png
<drake_kr> 흠.. 그럼 전 이만 뭔가 해보러 갑니다..
<DingGGu> 11.04 업글했는데저런오류가
<drake_kr> bin2hex로 mp3 파일을 elf 안에 포함시켜서 잘 나오는지 확인좀 해야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<DingGGu> 왜이러지
<yemharc> DingGGu, sudo apt-get install 명령어로 다시 해보세요
<jincreator> 근데 apt-get install 뒤를 비워놓으면 어떻게 되는 건가요?
<DingGGu> yemharc: 같아요
<yemharc> sudo apt-get --reinstall install libc6
<yemharc> 아, install은 빼세요;;
<DingGGu> yemharc: ./etc/apt/source.list 좀
<DingGGu> 주실수있나요?
<DingGGu> 난리났네요..
<yemharc> 지금 11.04인가요?
<DingGGu> 네
<DingGGu> natty
<yemharc> 지금 제껀 10.10 저장소까지만 등록되어 있는 상태에요
<yemharc> 파일 받으세요
<DingGGu> dcc말고
<DingGGu> wget 링크없나요?
<yemharc> 잉......
<DingGGu> 제가 dcc를못받아서
<yemharc> 음..
<yemharc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<yemharc> 아니...이럴게 아니네요
<yemharc> 기다려보세요
<yemharc> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16974 여기 가시면 제가 답글 단거에 저장소 추가방법 있습니다
<DingGGu> 제가 서버라서
<DingGGu> desktop이없습니다..
<DingGGu> 암튼 yemharc님, * Screen Shot] http://mn.img.mn/v/2011-05-01_161241.png
<yemharc> 데스크탑이 없으시면 역시 source.list를 드리는게 빠르겠네요
<yemharc> 잠시 기다려보세요
<DingGGu> yemharc: 아니 sources.list는 복구했습니다
<DingGGu> ftp.sayclub.com 으로요
<yemharc> https://files.one.ubuntu.com/oksPKPxKQzuVJiBIXBGUrA
<yemharc> 읭;
<yemharc> 복구 하고서도 문제가 발생하는건가요?
<DingGGu> 음?
<DingGGu> 다운로드가안되네
<DingGGu> 로그인하랍니다?!
<yemharc> ?!
<yemharc> 우분투 원 계정이라 그런가보네요;
<yemharc> 자, 이메일을 알려주세요
<yemharc> (...)
<yemharc> 컴이 세팅중이라 ftp도 안깔려있... ㅠㅠ
<DingGGu> 잠시
<DingGGu> 가입중
<DingGGu> yemharc: OpenID failed
<DingGGu> Unknown user
<DingGGu> ..
<DingGGu> 이게무슨..?
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 뭘 가입하고 계신가요;;
<DingGGu> admin@gnetwork.kr 입니다
<DingGGu> 우분투원이요
<drake_kr> sftp 하나 열어드릴까요
<whatev3r> DingGGu, 뭘 인스톨 하시는 건가요?
<DingGGu> 10.04에서 -> 10.10 -> 11.04 깔고나니
<DingGGu> libc가 박살이났습니다
<yemharc> 보냈어요
<DingGGu> 매일이안왔군여
<DingGGu> yemharc: admin@gnetwork.kr 로 보내신거 맞나용?
<DingGGu> 오타나셨을지도
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 다시 보내볼게요
<DingGGu> 넹
<drake_kr> sftp://home.drake.kr:1022 , chubuntu / chubuntu 이거 쓰실분 쓰세요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr, 조금만 일찍 알려주시지 ㅠㅠ 떡복이가 그리도 맛있었더란 말입니까 엉엉
<DingGGu> 저런
<DingGGu> drake_kr: 하위디렉토리까지
<DingGGu> 다보입니다~?
<DingGGu> * Screen Shot] http://iu.qop.kr/m/20110501@freenode_2c599c8d8588.png [1366x768] [163.92kb]
<DingGGu> 설정다시하셔야할덧
<drake_kr> 걍 쓰세요
<drake_kr> 어차피 막쓰는놈의거
<drake_kr> DingGGu // 상관없습니다
<drake_kr> 보이는것만 보일뿐이지 sudoers 계정도 아니고.. 이정도로 해킹될 수 있을만큼 우분투가 허술한 OS는 아닙니다..
<DingGGu> yemharc:
<DingGGu> * Screen Shot] http://iu.qop.kr/m/20110501@freenode_5f2283b58148.png [1366x768] [144.68kb]
<DingGGu> natty이렇게하는게맞습니까?
<yemharc> 기존걸 natty로 바꾸신건가요?
<DingGGu> 님이보내주신걸
<DingGGu> natty로바꿧어요
<yemharc> 그걸 바꾸지 마시고
<yemharc> 제일 아래쪽에다 이걸 추가하세요
<DingGGu> dpkg: /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.13-0ubuntu13_amd64.deb을(를) 처리하는데 오류가 발생했습니다 (--unpack):
<DingGGu>  새로운 pre-installation 스크립트 하위 프로세스가 오류 1번을 리턴했습니다
<DingGGu> 처리하는데 오류가 발생했습니다:
<DingGGu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<yemharc> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu natty partner
<DingGGu> 흠 -_-??..
<yemharc> deb-src 나머지 같게
<DingGGu> 나머지다 lucid로하구여?
<yemharc> 제꺼 그대로 가져가신거면 lucid, maverick 다 등록되어 있습니다
<yemharc> 마지막에 저 두줄만 추가하면 natty 저장소까지 사용하는겁니다
<yemharc> 그 외엔... medibuntu랑 코분투 저장소가 들어가 있군요
<DingGGu> * Screen Shot] http://iu.qop.kr/m/20110501@freenode_e22a5503975e.png [1366x768] [76.98kb]
<DingGGu> ...............................
<DingGGu> 0개 업그레이드, 0개 새로 설치, 600개 지우기 및 1개 업그레이드 안 함.
<DingGGu> 취소..
<yemharc> 아, 지우는건 신경 안쓰셔도 되요
<yemharc> 위에 보면 apt-get autoremove 라는거 보이시죠?
<DingGGu> 잠깐요.. 다지워진다구요
<yemharc> 이건 구 버전의 '설치하려고 받았던' 지금은 필요없는 녀석들이에요
<yemharc> 불안하시면 sudo apt-get autoremove 하시면 됩니다
<yemharc> 윈도에서 인터넷 캐쉬파일 지우는거랑 같은거에요
<yemharc> <-자주 씁니다
<DingGGu> 구버전이아닌것같습니담나
<DingGGu> ..
<yemharc> 구버전인데요?
<DingGGu> autoremove쳐도 libc오류를 뱉습니다
<yemharc> gcc만 해도 4.4네요
<xubuntu> 안녕하세요
<xubuntu> 저
<xubuntu> gksu gedit /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<xubuntu> 이걸 쳤는데 왜 안될까요?
<xubuntu> 실행에서 이걸치라고 하는데...비밀번호만 입력하라고 나오고 아무것도 안된에ㅛ
<xubuntu> 안되네요
<yemharc> gedit가 설치되어 있나요? 그건 그놈에 딸려오는 녀석입니다;; dpkg -l |grep gedit 해보세요
<yemharc> DingGGu, 결국 libc가 문제네요
<DingGGu> 네
<DingGGu> gedit 설치안되있습니다
<DingGGu> yemharc: libc를 옮겨야하는데
<DingGGu> libc 수동으로다운받고
<DingGGu> dpkg: 의존성 문제로 libc-dev-bin을(를) 설정할 수 없습니다:
<DingGGu>  libc-dev-bin 패키지는 다음 패키지에 의존: libc6 (>> 2.13~): 하지만:
<DingGGu>   시스템에 있는 libc6의 버전은 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8입니다.
<whatev3r> xubuntu, sudo gedit /usr/bin/compiz-decorator 해보세요
<xubuntu> 저...이걸 터미널에서 하면 되지요?
<yemharc> xubuntu, 네.
<xubuntu> 헛..
<yemharc> DingGGu, 수작업 들어가야겠군요
<xubuntu> 없다는군요
<yemharc> DingGGu, 일단 su -  하셔서 루트로 로그인
<xubuntu> gedit설치방법은 없나요?
<yemharc> xubuntu, 설치해도 되는데 그놈관련 패키지가 줄줄 따라올거에요
<jincreator> Xubuntu에서는 텍스트 편집기로 뭐를 쓰나요?
<yemharc> 차라리 sudo apt-get vim 하시고
<yemharc> vi /usr/bin/compiz-decorator 하세요
<yemharc> vi의 간단한 사용법은 입력할 때에 i 를 누르시고
<whatev3r> 컴피스 설정하시는 거면 데스크탑으로 설치하신 거 아닌가요?
<xubuntu> sudo apt-get vim
<DingGGu> 흠
<jincreator> whatev3r 이분은 주분투입니다.
<DingGGu> yemharc:
<DingGGu> dpkg: libc6_2.13-0ubuntu13_amd64.deb을(를) 처리하는데 오류가 발생했습니다 (--install):
<DingGGu>  새로운 pre-installation 스크립트 하위 프로세스가 오류 1번을 리턴했습니다
<bundo> 어흐 너무 맵게했음 속쓰려 쩝
<xubuntu> 이걸하니
<yemharc> 저장하고 나올때엔 esc를 몇번 누르신 다음 shift+: -> wq
<DingGGu> 이게문제인거같은데
<xubuntu> 잘못된작업 vim이라고 나오네요
<whatev3r> jasonjang, 아. 그렇군요
<yemharc> DingGGu, 일단 ls -al /lib/libc.so.6  해보세요
<xubuntu> yemharc님
<yemharc> xubuntu, sudo apt-get install vim
<xubuntu> 아..
<yemharc> bundo, 도와줘요 인천 강*도님
<yemharc> 바빠요  우어어어어어어
<bundo> 무얼요 ?
<bundo> 아 답변요
<DingGGu> yemharc: root@gNetwork:/home/dingggu# ls -al /lib/libc.so.6
<DingGGu> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2011-02-15 10:14 /lib/libc.so.6 -> libc-2.11.1.so
<whatev3r> xubuntu, nano 로 편집하세요. 그냥
<bundo> 나 아는거 없는 컴맹이라 답 못합니다
<jincreator> xubuntu님, 그 전에 터미널에서 vi 치면 뭐 뜨지 않나요?
<xubuntu> nano가 뭐죠?
<bundo> 그리고 저는 IRC 답변 해주면 껀당 100원 입니다. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> DingGGu, 혹시 연두색이 아니라 빨간색으로 나오지 않나요?
<jincreator> vim은 없어도 vim-tiny는 설치되어 있을 텐데요.
<whatev3r> xubuntu, nano /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<DingGGu> 연두색입니다
<bundo> xubuntu 나노는 작은거에요 아주 작은거
<DingGGu> 연결되어있어요
<yemharc> bundo, 분도님 덕에 전 오늘 질답게시판 테러했습니다;;
<bundo> 키키
<DingGGu> 심볼릭링크는 연결되어있으요
<DingGGu> 2.11로
<xubuntu> 아니...
<xubuntu> 그게 아니라..
<whatev3r> xubuntu, 터미널 편집기요
<jincreator> gedit을 mousepad로 고치세요.
<xubuntu> 아..
<whatev3r> xubuntu, vi보다는 초보자한테 편합니다.
<bundo> 헉 에디터로 마우스패트가 고쳐지나유
<DingGGu> 아 젠장
<jincreator> 그놈의 gedit을 대신해서 mousepad가 설치되어있습니다.
<bundo> 아들래미 패드 고쳐줘야징
<DingGGu> dpkg: libc6_2.13-0ubuntu13_amd64.deb을(를) 처리하는데 오류가 발생했습니다 (--install):
<DingGGu>  새로운 pre-installation 스크립트 하위 프로세스가 오류 1번을 리턴했습니다
<DingGGu> 이게무슨소릴까
<jincreator> bundo XFCE의 텍스트 편집기 이름이 mousepad입니다.
<bundo> xfec4 의 편집기가 그런가 음 ~
<jincreator> sudo mousepad /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<jincreator> 터미널에서요.
<DingGGu> 흠..
<DingGGu> yemharc: 제거후 재설치해보라는데
<DingGGu> 그래도될까요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> DingGGu, libc를 으잌ㅋ....
<bundo> 우분투 문제 해결법
<bundo> 1. 컴을 우분투 인증컴으로 바꾼다
<DingGGu> 그러면 큰일나죠
<bundo> 2. 사람을 바꾼다
<yemharc> ?!
<xubuntu> 경고,루트유저로 사용하고 있기때문에, 시스템에 장애를 초래할수 있습니다.
<xubuntu> ㅎ
<DingGGu> 그건
<DingGGu> 무시해도됩니다
<jincreator> xubuntu 어떤 명령어인데요?
<DingGGu> 초보자 겁주기위해서 하는말
<xubuntu> 아
<DingGGu> yemharc: 암턴 어쩔지 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 2번이 딱 좋지요 ~
<DingGGu> 의존성좀 살려줘!
<xubuntu> jincreator,님이 알려주신 명령어...로 하니까 되네요..ㅎ
<xubuntu> 거기에 이런말이있어서;;
<xubuntu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> DingGGu 무얼 설치하는데 저메세지 나오는지요 ?
<jincreator> 그건 해당 작업이 다른 계정으로 접속하는 사용자들에게 모두 미치기 때문에 뜨는 경고입니다. 하지만 이 경우는 xubuntu님 한 명만 사용하므로 무시하시면 됩니다.
<yemharc> bundo, libc6입니다
<DingGGu> do-realease~~ 로 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04 업그레이드후
<DingGGu> libc6이 생쇼를..
<yemharc> DingGGu, 흐으.... 이거 애매하군요..........강제설치 해볼까요
<bundo> libc6은 말에요
<bundo> 이미 설치 되어 있어요
<DingGGu> 버전의존섯ㅇ이
<DingGGu> 버전의존성이 안맞을분이죠
<bundo> 하위 버전쓰려고요 ?
<yemharc> bundo, 디펜딕스 꼬여서 눈뜬 장님이 되었어요
<DingGGu> 아뇨;
<DingGGu> 네
<DingGGu> 저기저분이 말씀하고계시네요
<yemharc> DingGGu, sudo apt-get check
<DingGGu> 같은메세지입니다
<yemharc> 뭘 해도 그런가요?
<DingGGu> 다음 패키지의 의존성이 맞지 않습니다:
<DingGGu>   libc-dev-bin: 의존: libc6 (> 2.13~) 하지만 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8 패키지를 설치했습니다
<DingGGu> 네
<bundo> sudo apt-get install -f
<DingGGu>   libc6: 의존: libc-bin (= 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8) 하지만 2.13-0ubuntu13 패키지를 설치했습니다
<DingGGu> ~~
<DingGGu> 그것도같은메세지
<DingGGu> 수동으로다운받고
<DingGGu> dpkg 로실행해보면
<bundo> 지금 11.04 ?
<DingGGu> * Screen Shot] http://mn.img.mn/v/2011-05-01_164730.png
<DingGGu> 오예
<DingGGu> 아마 그럴수도..
<DingGGu> lsb_release -a 가 망가져서
<DingGGu> 확인불가능..
<yemharc> sudo aptitude install libc
<yemharc> ....과거의 산물까지 나오는구나 (..........)
<DingGGu> aptitude 모르느ㅡㄴ데
<yemharc> 허나 dpkg부터 에러인걸 생각하면 이것도 안될듯 ㅠㅠ
<DingGGu> * Screen Shot] http://iu.qop.kr/m/20110501@freenode_e035a136e85a.png [1366x768] [64.33kb]
<yemharc> 설치되어 있을걸요?
<DingGGu> 막진행해도되는겁니가?..
<DingGGu> * Screen Shot] http://iu.qop.kr/m/20110501@freenode_c10eebbba2e8.png [1366x768] [112.73kb]
<bundo>  DingGGu dpkg 정보에서 삭재한후 설치하는 법 있습니다.
<DingGGu> 무서운데..
<DingGGu> 아마도 그래야할것같은데
<DingGGu> aptitude는 무서운데
<jincreator> --force인가 해서 강제로 먹이는 옵션 있지 않나요?
<yemharc> jincreator, 그게 -f 옵션이에요
<bundo> 아뇨 그방법 말고
<bundo> 전에 오밍 가르쳐 줘서 오밍이 글쓴게 있는데
<DingGGu> Downgrade the following packages:
<DingGGu> libc-bin [2.13-0ubuntu13 (now) -> 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8 (lucid-updates)]
<DingGGu> yemharc: 뭔가이상한데
<DingGGu> ..
<xubuntu> 음...
<DingGGu> sources.list에서 그대로 lucid에냅둬서 그런거아닌가요
<xubuntu> emerald-on해도 안되네...
<xubuntu> (컴피즈에 미련이 남음...)
<DingGGu> do-release-upgrade도 작동을안한다..
<DingGGu>   File "/usr/bin/do-release-upgrade", line 75, in <module>
<DingGGu>     time.sleep(0.5)
<DingGGu> -_-
<DingGGu> libc가고장나서
<DingGGu> 뭘할수가없군요
<yemharc> 그냥 다 안돌아가네요 (....)
<DingGGu> 11.04 livecd로
<DingGGu> 접속해서
<yemharc> ..........자, 라이브CD까지 가 봅시다 (........먼산)
<DingGGu> libc를 옮길까요?
<DingGGu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DingGGu> 아진짜끝까지가는구나
<yemharc> 옮기는것보다 일단 install -f로 복구시도를 해보죠
<DingGGu> install -f 가 작동을안하는데..
<yemharc> 아뇨 라이브 CD 가서요
<drake_kr> DingGGu // 제가 아까 알려드린거 ssh로도 들어가실수 있고 웬만한 라이브러리는 다 들어있으니 /usr/lib에서 libc*를 복사하시면 될지도 모릅니다
<DingGGu> 11.04에
<DingGGu> 64비트맞으신가여?
<DingGGu> 32비트면 작동을안해용
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 저장소에서 받으면 되겠군요
<DingGGu> 저장소?
<DingGGu> 근데
<DingGGu> yemharc: 님이준 sources.list로
<DingGGu> apt-get install -f 치면
<DingGGu> 싹다지운다고 경고해요
<DingGGu> 이 작업 후 2,195M바이트의 디스크 공간이 비워집니다.
<DingGGu> 시스템에 무언가 해가 되는 작업을 하려고 합니다.
<DingGGu> 계속하시려면 다음 문구를 입력하십시오: 'Yes, do as I say
<drake_kr> ...
<yemharc> 흐음;;
<drake_kr> 무섭군
<yemharc> 아니 뭔가
<DingGGu> 시스템에 무언가 해가 되는 작업을 하려고 합니다.
<yemharc> 왜 멀쩡한 파일이 날아가서 시스템 파괴 코드가 되는거지;;
<DingGGu> 뭔가무서운데..?
<DingGGu> 무슨 일을 하고 있는 지 정확히 알지 못한다면 지우지 마십시오!
<DingGGu>   apt libc6 (apt때문에) libgcc1 (apt때문에) libstdc++6 (apt때문에)
<yemharc> natty용으로 바꿔서 보내드릴게요
<DingGGu> libc6도지운다고 발악
<DingGGu> ㅔ
<DingGGu> 네
<drake_kr> dpkg도 작동 안하나요?
<DingGGu> 네
<drake_kr> ...
<whatev3r> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 면 뭐가 뜨나요?
<yemharc> 일단 보냈어요
<DingGGu> 똑같이
<DingGGu> 의존에러뜹니다
<yemharc> 다른거 다 지우고 natty로 교체해뒀습니다
<DingGGu> yemharc: 아무래도
<DingGGu> libc가 고장나면서
<DingGGu> reslov 영역도 고장난거같은데
<DingGGu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> http://ftp.daum.net/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/
<DingGGu> 0% [ftp.daum.net에 연결하는 중입니다] [archive.canonical.com에 연결하는 중입니다]
<DingGGu> 오우예!
<DingGGu> livecd
<DingGGu> 준비할게요
<drake_kr> 역시 윤미래 좋다
<xubuntu> KDE...
<xubuntu> KDE와 그놈의 인터페이스 차이는 어떤가요?
<drake_kr> 그놈이 그놈 (...)
<DingGGu> bundo: 라이브시디는
<Seony> 한 번 설치해보시면 아실 것을...
<DingGGu> desktop 밖에없나요?
<jincreator> 그놈이 맥에 가깝다면 KDE는 윈도에 가깝습니다.
<xubuntu> 아...그러면 XFCE는요>?
<yemharc> DingGGu, 진짜 옛날부터 libc는 골때리네요
<DingGGu> 그러게요
<DingGGu> desktop용다운받고
<DingGGu> livecd로 올려보겠습니당
<jincreator> ...윈도? 맥? 사실 설정하기 나름이지요(...) 보는 기준에 따라 다를 것 같습니다.
<DingGGu> http://ftp.daum.net
<xubuntu> 그런데 KDE는 왜 그놈보다 더 무거울까요?
<Seony> 무겁게 생겼잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 깔아보시면 아실 거라니깐ㅇ...
<jincreator> Seony님, 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 깐요...
<xubuntu> 아;;그렇군요...
<Seony> jincreator: 안녕하세요.
<xubuntu> 안녕하세요.
<DingGGu> 이런
<drake_kr> 둘다 싫으시면 저처럼 cli로 버텨도 됩니다
<DingGGu> 진짜 리눅스는.. 삽질밖에없네요
<jincreator> 응? 아니 무섭게 생겼다는 말을 농담인줄 알았는데 수긍까지!?
<DingGGu> yemharc: livecd로 부팅후
<xubuntu> ㅎㅎ
<DingGGu> libc 를걍 옮기면되겠죠?
<DingGGu>   Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.canonical.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<DingGGu> 오류 http://ftp.daum.net/ubuntu/ natty-updates/restricted Translation-ko
<DingGGu> 난리낫네
<yemharc> DingGGu, 부왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<xubuntu> 10.10에서 11.04로 가면서 제일 크게 변한점은 무엇이지요?
<yemharc> xubuntu, 그놈세션 -> Unity죠
<jincreator> 말도많고 탈도많은 Unity!
<bundo> libc6 버전 업 ~~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 진짜도 탈이 난 PC 많습니다. xubuntu님도 해당되죠 ^^;
<jincreator> 도->로
<xubuntu> 그래도 unity도 그놈아닌가요?
<jincreator> 전혀 아닐겁니다.
<xubuntu> 그래요?
<xubuntu> 음...
<jincreator> 물론 gtk가 들어가기는 하겠지요.
<jincreator> 일단 그놈 팀에서 나오는 공식적인 프로그램은 절대 아닙니다.
<yemharc> 으...일단 잠시 밥좀 먹고 올게요
<xubuntu> 음...
<bundo> jincreator 울피스 진짜 어려 보이지 ?
<jincreator> 네, 깜짝 놀랐습니다.
<bundo> 34인데 죽어도 32이라고 하네 만으로 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 근데 v는 무음인가요?
<bundo> 그게 울피스로 읽어요
<bundo> 붉은 여우
<Seony> [스크린샷 by Seony with AppleScript]: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/SatApr302011220942.jpg
<Seony> 데탑 배경화면 좀 바꿔봤어요. 어때요? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> MS WIndows 가 그리운가요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 좀 그립긴 행
<Seony> 해요
<DingGGu> 아진짜
<bundo> 어제 캐나다 유학 갔다 온 AJ 도 맥북 끄네 더군요 쩝
<DingGGu> libc 나쁜놈이
<bundo> DingGGu 파티션 포멧안하고 설치 하는 법 아시는지요 ?
<DingGGu> 아니요..
<DingGGu> 아이거
<DingGGu> 포맷하기는싫은데
<DingGGu> 설정한게너무많고
<DingGGu> vmware도돌아가서
<DingGGu> 에라이
<DingGGu> libc 삭제!
<drake_kr> home하고 /etc /var를 tar로 만들어 놓으시고 재설치한 후에 그 3개만 복구해도 설정 80%는 남아있을거라 보는데 말이죠.. (...)
<DingGGu> * Screen Shot] http://iu.qop.kr/m/20110501@freenode_61b3df31f302.png [1366x768] [88.75kb]
<DingGGu> 헉ㅋㅋㅋ망했다
<DingGGu> libc의 소중함을 느낍니다.png
<drake_kr> ..
<DingGGu> 에이씨
<DingGGu> livecd빨리..!
<bundo> 전에 쓴 글인데 http://ubuntu.or.kr/~ubuntu/viewtopic.php?p=55492
<jincreator> sudo apt-get remove lib* 다음으로 처절한 명령어군요.
<DingGGu> ㅎㅎ
<DingGGu> libc를 고장냇기에
<DingGGu> 어쩔수없이 livecd행
<drake_kr> 어웈
<DingGGu> unetbootin 제작중..
<xubuntu> ?!인터넷접속이 끊어졌다는군요;;
<DingGGu> bundo님
<bundo> 네.
<DingGGu> livecd로 하드디스크에있는파일로
<DingGGu> 접속가능한가여?
<bundo> 네.
<DingGGu> ./media/??
<DingGGu> 에있나요?
<bundo> 네.
<DingGGu> 네 감사하빈다
<bundo> 마운트 하면
<bundo> 거기에 있죠
<bundo> sudo -i
<DingGGu> 그럼 livecd에있는 lib.c 파일을 마운트한후 하드디스크에 옮겨도 잘작동하겠네요?
<bundo> dksy
<bundo> 아뇨
<DingGGu> 그럼지금 lib.c가 손상된상태에선
<bundo> 보장하기 힘듭니다.
<DingGGu> 어떤방법을써야 복구가가능한가요?
<bundo> 제 링크 글참고해서
<DingGGu> 백업후 재설치밖에답이없나요..?
<bundo> 설치 하세요
<DingGGu> 그렇ㄱ누요
<DingGGu> 오늘도 즐거운삽질 하루가되겠네요
<DingGGu> root@gNetwork:/# shutdown -h now
<DingGGu> shutdown: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DingGGu> 헐..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 마운트한 하드의 파일 이름만 libc를 libc.so.6로 바꿔주면 되지 않나요?
<DingGGu> root@gNetwork:/# reboot
<DingGGu> reboot: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DingGGu> 끌수가
<DingGGu> 없습니다?
<DingGGu> ..
<drake_kr> ls -hal로 symbolic link인지를 확인합니다..
<DingGGu> 심볼릭링크에요
<jincreator> 이분 ls도 안되죠 ^^;
<DingGGu> 그냥
<DingGGu> 지금 의존성이 다박살나서
<DingGGu> 백업하고 11.04로재설치밖에 답이없을듯
<DingGGu> 일단
<DingGGu> 끄고라이브시디로부팅하러..
<DingGGu> 이걸언제다설정한다냐..
<drake_kr> ... 아까 말씀드린대로 라이브로 부팅하셔서 home, /etc, /var 세개를 tarball로 어딘가에 백업해두신 후에 재설치하고 복구하세요..
<DingGGu> 어왜 11.04
<bundo> 어제 새벽 영화에서 얻은 재미있는 말
<DingGGu> unetbootin이 안되는겁니까?
<bundo> "저는 참을성이 아주 많습니다!!!"
<bundo> " 저는 설사를 참아서 변비로 만들수 있습니다"
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> bundo, 분도님 건강이 참지 못할거같네요 (....외면)
<bundo> 다음에 써먹어야지
<bundo> yemharc 제가 코분투 왜 만드는지 아세요?
<yemharc> bundo, ?
<bundo> 일단 만들어서 올려 놓으면 유저들이 다운 받아 사용하면서
<bundo> 문제점 무언지 갈쳐 주면요
<bundo> 한달 후쯤 고쳐고 해서
<bundo> 그떄쯤 저도 설치해서 사용하려고 만드는 거에유 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DingGGu> bundo: unetbootin
<jincreator> 이건 뭐 갤럭시탭도 아니고...
<yemharc> 포럼 유저들이 순식간에 베타테스터가 되버렸어!!
<DingGGu> FAT32로
<DingGGu> 포맷하고하는건가요?
<drake_kr> ....
<yemharc> DingGGu, 네
<DingGGu> 아젠장
<DingGGu> -_-
<yemharc> .......질답게의 반 이상을 내 닉으로 채웠으니 오늘은 그만 달아야지 (...)
<bundo> yemharc 페북 가입후 강분도 검색해서 저 친추 하세요
<yemharc> bundo, 페북은 있긴 있습니다
<bundo> 그럼 우분투 그룹 등등 제가 가입 시켜 줄꼐요
<yemharc> 잠시만요
<zeromon> 헉 오늘로서 코분투 만드는 이유를 알게되는군요
<drake_kr> ... 어제 담배를 4갑 넘게 피웠구나 ㅡ.ㅡ
<bundo> zeromon  카캌칵
<zeromon> bundo: 그건 비밀로 했어야
<bundo> 헤헤
<DingGGu> livecd로 부팅후
<DingGGu> 하드디스크 마운트방법좀알려주세요
<bundo> 음 " 이제는 말할 수 있다" 입니다 헤헤
<DingGGu> 태어나서 livecd써본적이없어요
<bundo> DingGGu 제 링크 글
<bundo> 에 나옴
<jincreator> 파일 탐색기 열면 왼쪽 목록에 하드 나옵니다.
<DingGGu> 그렇군여
<DingGGu> 그놈을안써봐서..
<jincreator> 누르면 자동으로 마운트됩니다.
<drake_kr> 전 05년부터 라이브CD를 "윈도우 복구용"으로 사용했습니다.. ㄱ-
<bundo> jincreator 그건걸 로 하면
<jincreator> 이름이...
<bundo> 쓰고 지우기 안됨
<jincreator> sudo로 하면 되지 않나요?
<bundo> 그러니 sudo nautilus 추천
<bundo> 네..
<yemharc> bundo, 보냈습니다
<jincreator> 윈도 파티션인 되던데, 리눅스는 안되나요?
<jincreator> 인->은
<DingGGu> bundo, 제가 sda랑 sdb있어서
<DingGGu> 그냥 둘다 마운트하고 sda에있는 파일 sdb에넣고 sda 밀어버리면되는거아닌가요?
<DingGGu> 웬만하면 데스크탑용안갈고 서버용깔고싶어서
<DingGGu> http://ftp.daum.net
<zeromon> 혹 한국 음악 mp3 리눅스에서 구입하기 쉬운 곳 아시나요?
<semosi> 오늘 우리집 무선랜 상태가 좋은것이 클릭하니 바로 띄는군요
<zeromon> 한국 가수 앨범을 사고 싶어도 외국에서는 살 수가 없네요
<DingGGu> qjr
<DingGGu> 벅스, 소리바다
<zeromon> 둘다 리눅스에서 가능한가요?
<semosi> 다움도 ftp 를 지원하나요?
<jincreator> 결재시 ActiveX 안쓰는 곳이 있나요?
<bundo> 어 이상하네 쩝 페북이 두명 친구 요청되다 이상아게 되었네
<DingGGu> 결재시 액애스가있군요
<DingGGu> ..
<drake_kr> http://nnow-textcube.blogspot.com/2009/05/%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC%EC%97%90%EC%84%9C-%EC%95%84%EC%9D%B4%ED%8A%A0%EC%A6%88-%EC%82%AC%EC%9A%A9.html
<DingGGu> 지인에게 결재요청하시고
<jincreator> semosi님, 지원합니다. 우분투 말고도 여러 오픈소스 프로그램들이 있습니다.
<DingGGu> 파일다운만하시는게
<DingGGu> 일단
<DingGGu> livecd에 ssh올리고
<DingGGu> 거기서작업해야지
<bundo> yemharc 두개 그룹에 추가 했습니다. 우분투 & HIOSS
<semosi> bundo: 님 간만에 뵈오서 그간 기체일량만강하시고 가내두루평안 하셨습니까? ^^
<yemharc> bundo, 넵 호가인했습니다
<bundo> 오 세모시님 방갑습니다.
<yemharc> semosi, 어서오세요
<semosi> 네 반겨주시는 모두들 반가워요 제가 좀 박자가 어긋나서 그렇지 들어오긴 제법 들어왔습니다. ^^
<drake_kr> 음 역시 음악은 itunes로..
<zeromon> itunes는 리눅스에서 사용 못하지 않나요?
<bundo> yemharc 페북에서 농담 따먹기 많이 하걷느요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 찾아보는중입니다.. ㅎㅎ;;
<semosi> 참 아쉬운게 포럼에도 하루에도 몇번씩 들어가는데 갔다 왔다는 흔적 남길길이 없어서 아쉽다는..그 흔한 출석부도 없고..ㅎㅎㅎ
<DingGGu> itunes말고
<yemharc> bundo, ㅎㅎ 전 페북 만든지는 꽤 됐는데 트위터만 사용해와서요
<DingGGu> musicbox
<DingGGu> 아니
<DingGGu> rhythmbox 사용하시면 될덧,
<DingGGu> livecd에서 ssh어케올리지..
<drake_kr> rhythmbox
<drake_kr> 구입을 어떻게 하느냐가 문제죠
<drake_kr> zeromon // 구입을 어떻게 하느냐가 문제인것 맞죠?
<zeromon> 예
<zeromon> drake_kr: 구입이 문제입니다
<semosi> 음 저도 버츄얼박스에 데스크탑 우분투가 있어서 요리조리 하다가 근간에 apm 을 한번 설치해봤는데..그건 어느정도 된것 같은데 제로보드 xe이던가는 실패했습니다.^^
<semosi> apm이 약자이죠? 근간에 첨 알았습니다.
<bundo> 모듈중 리라이트 모듈 설치 목하신거 아닌지 ...
<zeromon> drake_kr: 한국 계좌도 없고 해서 구입방법이 중요합니다. 가능하면 신용카드 결제가 리눅스에서 가능한 곳이면 좋겠습니다. 물론 activx없이요
<bundo> 제로 보드 설치미스는 거의 그거든데
<zeromon> drake_kr: 인디밴드들 앨범을 꼭 사주고 싶은데 방법이 없네요
<semosi> 참 bundo 님 '철학교사 안광복의 키워드 인문학'이라는 책이 있습니다. 그중 키워드 37이 '우분투'입니다.
<zeromon> bundo: 이번 코분투 11.04의 안정화는 잘 진행중인가요?
<jincreator> 리눅스와 완전히 상관없는 도메인 ubuntu.org
<drake_kr> zeromon : 리듬박스에 on music store
<bundo> zeromon 네
<bundo> 이미 손 떠났어요
<DingGGu> bundo: you must specific file system type?
<DingGGu> 무슨의미일까요
<bundo> 지금 유저들 관망하는 중 (와칭)
<DingGGu> mount /dev/sda /mnt2
<semosi> 아 그런가요? 그런데 저 철학교사님이 말한 우분투는 아프리카의 정신이니까 완전히 거리가 있진 않을겁니다.
<zeromon> drake_kr: 그 곳에서는 그냥 한국 음악 구입이 가능한가요?
<jincreator> DingGGu님, 지금 라이브로 부팅하신건가요?
<bundo> 터미널을 버립시다 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=83987#p83987
<bundo> 히히
<zeromon> drake_kr: 리듬박스는 프로그램 아니었나요? on store라면 어떤 온라인 상점과 연결이 되어있지 않을까요?
<bundo> 마운트 힘들어 하는 군요 쩝
<DingGGu> jasonjang: 네
<DingGGu> jincreator: 네
<DingGGu> mount -G /dev/sda /mnt
<DingGGu> 아니였나 생각해보아요
<zeromon> bundo: 분도님 손을 떠났다라면?
<bundo> 이미 iso 올려 놓았어요
<DingGGu> fdisk -l
<jincreator> sda(숫자)가 아닐까요?
<DingGGu> 쳐서 /dev/sda5
<DingGGu> 흠..
<DingGGu> 음 -_-ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> zeromon : 일단 저도 rhythmbox를 설치중입니다.. 그리고 가능하면 itunes에서 음원을 구입하시는게 가장 좋을겁니다..
<zeromon> drake_kr: 아마도 itunes에서는 activx없이 음악 구입이 가능한 가보군요
<drake_kr> zeromon : 한국사이트에서 음원을 구입하는것보다 itunes에서 구입하는것이 실제 판매자에게 훨씬 많은 이득이 돌아가는 이상한 구조이지요..
<drake_kr> 물론, 단가는 한국사이트가 더 싸긴 합니다만..
<DingGGu> 부팅완료
<DingGGu> bundo: 뭐.. 일단
<DingGGu> 고장낸 libc를
<DingGGu> 복구했어요
<drake_kr> 싸이월드 배경음악 500원이지만 실제 판매자에게 돌아가는 수익은 10원이 채 안되고
<DingGGu> 원본하드로 복구하고
<DingGGu> 여기서작업해야지
<drake_kr> 아이튠스에서 구입하면 72%가 판매자에게 돌아가는 구조죠..
<semosi> 오 아이튠스에 프로그램 올리면 수익이 짭짤하겠네요
<drake_kr> 앱도 마찬가지에요 ㅋㅋ
<semosi> 참 저건 메이아 스토어 인가요?
<semosi> 메디아..노래 영화 듣등..
<zeromon> 아이튠스 스토어에 가보니 프로그램을 설치해야 음원을 살 수 있는 구조같네요
<semosi> 오늘은 오타가 제대로 나내요..근간에 타이핑을 적게 했더니
<DingGGu> 아젠장
<drake_kr> 음 리듬박스에는 jamendo와 magnatune이라는게 기본적으로 설치되는군요
<DingGGu> 음
<DingGGu> vmware 디렉토리가
<semosi> 뭐 불만은 이야기를 해야 풀릴것 같은데 사람 많을때 이야기 해보시죠..
<DingGGu> ./var/lib/Virutal\ Machines
<DingGGu> 아니였나요
<zeromon> jamendo와 manatune 그 곳은 한국 음악이 많지 않았던 것 같아요
<DingGGu> 아니군
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> itunes가 리눅스용으로 나와주면 참 좋은데..
<zeromon> 그르게요
<zeromon> 쩝 혼자 여러곳을 둘러보았지만 가능성이 무지 희박해 보입니다.
<zeromon> 아마존 한국이 있었으면 좋겠다라는 생각을 많이 해 봅니다.
<semosi> 시간이 걸리긴 하겠지만 나오긴 하겠죠..
<semosi> 그런데 어떤 리눅스용으로 만들어야 하나요?
<drake_kr> 안드로이드에서는 어떻게 구매를 하던가요?
<zeromon> 안드로이드 경험이 없네요... 쩝
<DingGGu> ㅋㅋ
<DingGGu> 하드가 병목나고
<DingGGu> 난리났군요
<DingGGu> top - 17:57:50 up 7 min,  3 users,  load average: 7.14, 3.89, 1.61
<DingGGu> Tasks: 133 total,   2 running, 131 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<DingGGu> Cpu(s):  1.0%us, 10.2%sy,  0.0%ni, 31.6%id, 55.8%wa,  0.5%hi,  1.0%si,  0.0%st
<semosi> 오늘은 주말이지만 활기찬 대화가 많네요..황사때문에 모두 집에 계신건가요?
<drake_kr> 아마존에서는 수익률이 어떻게 되려나
<zeromon> 수익률은 잘 모르겠네요. 그저 activx 없이 시디나 mp3를 편하게 살 수 있는 곳이라 좋아보입니다.
<DingGGu> 음
<DingGGu> vmware백업
<DingGGu> apache2 백업
<DingGGu> 또뭔백업하지
<DingGGu> home폴더
<DingGGu> 백업
<DingGGu> root폴더백업
<DingGGu> 할게없네요
<yemharc> 흠
<DingGGu> 또뭐할까~
<zeromon> 흠.. 직접 밴드에 연락을 해 봐야겠네요.. 우편으로 돈을 보내던지 하면 되겠지요.
<bundo> DingGGu  /etc
<DingGGu> ./etc ?
<drake_kr> 도움이 못 되어서 죄송합니다
<DingGGu> 거긴왜
<bundo>  아파치 등 설정파일 들이 있으니까요
<zeromon> drake_kr: 같이 고민해 주셔서 감사할 뿐입니다.
<DingGGu> 아파치설정파일은 옮겼어요
<DingGGu> 그외에.. 옮길건없네용
<bundo> 이제 본인을 옮겨 보세요
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DingGGu> 네 안그래도 노트북에서 서버로 의자를 옮기는중..
<DingGGu> (?)
<zeromon> drake_kr: 이렇게 의견을 나누다 보면 방법이 생기겠지요
<drake_kr> amazon cloud player에 대한 정보를 수집중입니다
<bundo> 우와 오늘 페북에도 친구들 무지 뜨네요
<bundo> 다들 방콕인듯
<zeromon> bundo: 한국에 비오는 가봐요
<DingGGu> 안와요
<zeromon> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아뇨 오늘은 안와요 어제 왔고요
<bundo> 오늘 하고 내일 은 황사입니다
<bundo> 인천이라 더하죠 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 아아
<zeromon> 요놈의 때놈들은 왜 그리 먼지를 내는지
<yemharc> 냠....
<yemharc> bundo, 오늘 답변은 그만 달게요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 중국이라는 나라는 환경 문제에 심각히 고민 하길 바랍니다.
<bundo> yemharc 참 오프모임이 너무 피드벡이 없어요
<yemharc> 슬슬 위키쪽을 손을 대야겠는데...
<bundo> jincreator 먼가 좋은 아이디어 없삼 ?
<yemharc> bundo, 오프쪽 피드백이라;;;;;
<yemharc> 페북쪽에는 다 올라와 있는거 같던데 포럼에는 없네요
<bundo> 5월엔 숙대  리눅동호회 불러 봐야징
<bundo> 아 마져 사진들
<yemharc> 일단 위키쪽 구조개편좀 생각해 보겠습니다. 그런고로 두어시간 잠수를...
<drake_kr> 아마존 클라우드는 US 전용이라는군요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<jincreator> 오프모임을 동영상을 실시간까지는 몰라도 녹화해서 나중에 누구나 볼 수 있기만 해도 괜찮을 것 같아요.
<drake_kr> 캠코더만 있으면 녹화 / x264 flv 제작은 쉬우니까요..
<drake_kr> 캠코더가 문제 <-
<jincreator> 지난달에는 이호영님이 캠코더를 갖고오셔서 녹화하셨었죠.
<jincreator> 근데 우분투에 기본으로 설치되는 grub 패키지 이름 아시는 분 계세요?
<zeromon> grub-pc 아닌가요?
<zeromon> 레거시는 패키지 이름이 grub 입니다.
<drake_kr> 아웅 리눅스 콜드부팅 12초대 찍네
<drake_kr> 착하다
<jincreator> 에휴, GPT 사용하더니만 UEFI 인식해서 grub-efi-amd64가 설치되는 바람에 다른 운영체제로 부팅이 안되네요.
<jincreator> 근데 패키지에서 레거시가 뭔가요?
<zeromon> 레거시는 오래된 버전이라고 생각하시면 될겁니다.
<jincreator> 아, 그럼 grub2 최신 설치하려면 grub-pc 해야겠군요. 감사합니다.
<zeromon> 최신 버전은 아니지만 안정적인 경우가 대부분입니다
<zeromon> 예
<zeromon> grub2는 grub-pc
<jincreator> 아...엠퍼시의 irc 기능은 여전하네요...
<yemharc> jincreator, 그냥 xchat 쓰는게 속편합니다
<jincreator> 아 그게 freenode에서는 잘 되는데 UTF-8이 아닌 Hanirc에서는 잘 안되서요.
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 저는 irssi가 제일 편해용
<whatev3r> hanirc도 잘 되는데요. 인코딩 바꿔주면
<drake_kr> ./charset euckr?
<whatev3r> cp949지원하는데.. 문자세트..
<drake_kr> cp949로는 뷁 똠 이런거 안 보일겁니다..
<ndsin> 뷁 똠
<DingGGu> 아직도
<DingGGu> 백업중
<DingGGu> -_-ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 빠꾸업
<jincreator> 잠시 일이 있어서 글을 못보았네요.
<jincreator> 글자가 보이고 안보이고 문제가 아닙니다. UHC/조합,cp949 다 지원하니까요.
<drake_kr> 머, 저도 xchat은 별로 안 좋아라 합니다..
<jincreator> 일단 엠퍼시에서는 한글 닉으로 로그인할 수가 없습니다. 다음 단추가 활성화가 안됩니다. 여기까지는 그렇다고 해도 가장 큰 문제는 한irc에서는 입장한 사람들의 목록이 안나옵니다! 단 제가 입장한 후 들어오는 사람들의 이름은 차례대로 나오기는 하지만 이미 들어와있는 사람들은 확인하지 못하니 매우 불편하죠.
<drake_kr> 엠퍼씨는 pidgin하고 같은건가요
<jincreator> 네. 다만 피진에 비하면 한참 떨어집니다.
<jincreator> 대신 피진이 설치되어 있으면 피진의 플러그인들을 호출해서 사용할 수 있지요.
<drake_kr> 자기가 좋아하는거 쓰믄 되죠 머..
<drake_kr> 뭐가 최강이다 말하고 싶지는 않음..
<jincreator> 엠퍼시는 그놈 팀에서 공식적으로 제작하여 지원하는 프로그램입니다. 그놈의 점유율을 생각하면 아쉬운 부분이지요.
<drake_kr> 아쉽다면 역시 BSD팀이죠..
<jincreator> ???
<drake_kr> "freeBSD에도 bash를 기본으로 탑재하는게 좋지 않을까요?" 답변 : "난 csh에서도 잘 쓰는데 왜?"
<DingGGu> !파질
<Seony> rdist 명령어 쓰실 줄 아시는 분요..
<Seony> rsync가 더 나을려나...
<yemharc> Seony, 안녕하세요
<Seony> yemharc: 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> Seony, http://docs.hp.com/en/B2355-90110/ch11s04.html
<Seony> 영어잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 영어울렁증이 있어서... 머리 아파요
<drake_kr> 헐?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 저 내용은 그냥 맨페이지에 있는 내용 긁어다붙인 것 같구요... 제가 원하는 건, rdist로 한 번에 다수의 컴퓨터들에게 sync를 시키고 싶거든요...
<Seony> 차라리 rsync가 나을까요?
<yemharc> 그런 용도면 rsync가 좋죠
<yemharc> 빵사러 나갑니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<Seony> 음..  두 대의 pc끼리 싱크가 아닌 1:다수의 싱크가 하고싶은데 좋은 예제가 있는 사이트를 알려주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<Seony>  음... 그런대로 해결을... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 냠
<xubuntu> 안녕하세요?
<xubuntu> 혹시 이 에러에 대해 아시나요?
<xubuntu> The folder could not be opened
<xubuntu> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<DingGGu> 11.04 다깔았엉
<DingGGu> 어요
<DingGGu> yemharc:
<DingGGu> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> DingGGu, 축하해요
<yemharc> xubuntu, 네트워크 연결이 안되서 원격 프로그램을 사용할 수 없대요
<yemharc> 정확히는 '저쪽에서 대답이 없엉' 같은거에요
<xubuntu> 그래요?.. 어떻게 해야하나요? 맨날 파일시스템에 들어 갈때 마다 이러네요
<yemharc> 어떤 파일시스템에 들어가길래요;;
<xubuntu> ê·¸...
<DingGGu> yemharc, root@gNetwork:/etc/apt# mount /dev/sdb /home/ehard
<DingGGu> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<DingGGu> 음?
<xubuntu> 모든 어떠한 파일시스템이든간에요..
<yemharc> xubuntu, 혹시 파일탐색기 켤때마다 그런가요?
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> 그럼 노틸러스 에러네요
<DingGGu> 아니다 마운트중입니다
<xubuntu> 그게 뭐죠?
<yemharc> 예전에 어떻게 했더라...
<yemharc> xubuntu, 노틸러스는...쉽게 말해서 윈도우즈의 윈도우 탐색기같은 GUI 폴더 뷰 관리프로그램 정도로 생각하시면 돼요
<xubuntu> 음 그렇군요
<yemharc> 일단 터미널 켜시고
<yemharc> su -  해서 루트 얻으시고
<xubuntu> 네
<DingGGu> bundo님
<yemharc> useradd policykit
<DingGGu> * Screen Shot] http://iu.qop.kr/m/20110501@freenode_574ab5cc01fd.png [1366x768] [108.11kb]
<yemharc> groupadd policykit
<DingGGu> 음..?
<yemharc> pacman -S policykit
<yemharc> 차례대로 진행하세요
<DingGGu> 저게뭐죠?
<xubuntu> 그런데 말이죠..
<DingGGu> 저한테 하는말씀이신가여
<xubuntu> 아니오
<DingGGu> 그냥 adduser policykit 하면
<DingGGu> 한방에 해결됩니다
<DingGGu> 정싫으시ㅣ면
<DingGGu> useradd name -S /bin/bash 였나
<xubuntu> su:인증 실패;;
<yemharc> 잉 ㄲ;;
<DingGGu> 비밀번호가
<yemharc> 루트 비밀번호 설정 안하셨나요
<DingGGu> 틀리신거에요
<DingGGu> sudo -i
<xubuntu> 엥? 전 루트계정이고...그비밀번호를 입력했는데...왜이럴까요?
<DingGGu> 루트계정이면
<DingGGu> 안하셔도되요
<xubuntu> 아..
<yemharc> su - / su -i / sudo -i 등등 다 루트계정을 얻는 방법이고 이미 루트라면 안해도 되는거에요
<xubuntu> useradd: /etc/passwd을(를) 잠글 수 없습니다. 나중에 다시 시도하십시오.
<DingGGu> 누가이미 useradd
<DingGGu> 쓰고있는거아닌가요
<DingGGu> GUI로 유저편집창
<DingGGu> 켜두신거아님?
<xubuntu> 아니오;;
<yemharc> whoami
<xubuntu> 제 사용자 이름 나오는군요..
<yemharc> 그럼 루트 아니에요
<yemharc> 그럼
<xubuntu> 아
<yemharc> 그냥 명령 앞에 sudo 붙여서 하세요
<xubuntu> sudo -i하니..
<xubuntu> 되네요
<xubuntu> root...
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<xubuntu> root라고 나오네요
<yemharc> 이제 유저등록 하세요. DingGGu님이 말한 방법으로 한줄로 끝내도 됩니다
<xubuntu> pacman -S policykit
<xubuntu> 아..
<xubuntu> adduser policykit이거요?
<DingGGu> useradd policykit
<DingGGu> 아
<DingGGu> ㅇㅇ
<DingGGu> adduser policykit
<DingGGu> 걍 아이디한번치고
<DingGGu> 비번2번치고
<DingGGu> 엔터 주르르르륵 누르셔도됩니다
<DingGGu> 단타죄송 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 혹시 bash에서 pause 명령어 있나요?
<xubuntu> policykit그룹은 이미 존재합니다.
<xubuntu> ...!
<xubuntu> groupadd policykit이명령어를 실수로 입력해서;;
<xubuntu> 어떻게 하죠?
<yemharc> useradd랑 다 하신거에요?
<yemharc> adduser = useradd 같은 명령어에요
<xubuntu> useradd는..
<xubuntu> policykit이 이미존재;;
<xubuntu> pacman은..
<xubuntu> 설치 안됬다고 나오고..
<yemharc> 흠
<xubuntu> pacman' 프로그램은 현재 설치되어 있지 않습니다.  다음을 입력하여 이를 설치할 수 있습니다
<xubuntu> apt-get install pacman
<xubuntu> 이거 입력할까요?
<yemharc> 설치하고 한번 해보세요
<xubuntu> 네
<xubuntu> 엥?
<xubuntu> 왠게임이
<xubuntu> ...
<yemharc> ㄲ;;
<yemharc> 팩맨게임을 받았다니 apt-get 이녀석................
<xubuntu> 헐...팩맨..
<xubuntu> 헐헐...
<xubuntu> 재밌게 플레이를 하라는건가..
<Seony> 겜 아닌데 ㅎㅎ
<xubuntu> 고전게임을 즐겨야하나요?
<Seony> 아치인가 다른 배포판에서 쓰이는 패키지 관리자입니다... 유명한 건데...
<xubuntu> 그런데 왜 aptget에선 게임을 주나요?
<yemharc> 음... 근데 희안하네
<xubuntu> 고전..게임..
<xubuntu> 95년도...
<xubuntu> 이럴수가..
<Seony> xubuntu: 게임 아니라니깐요...
<xubuntu> 네? 게임 화면이 나옵니다...
<xubuntu> ㅠ
<Seony> 화면 생긴게 그렇겠죠. 실제 게임이 아니라.
<drake_kr> 게임 나옵니다
<xubuntu> 네 ?실제 게임이에요..
<xubuntu> ?
<Seony> 그래요?
<yemharc> xubuntu, sudo apt-get --reinstall policykit
<Seony> 흠... 특이하네요
<yemharc> Seony, 아마 우분투 저장소에 pacman PM이 없을겁니다
<xubuntu> E: 잘못된 작업 policykit
<xubuntu> 으악..
<Seony> yemharc: 음... 생각해보니까 그렇겠네요. 패키지 관리자가 따로 또 있을 필요가 없을테니...
<yemharc> --reinstall 을 install로 교체
<xubuntu> 네
<dawn__>  안녕하세요..
<drake_kr> #sudo apt-get install policykit-gnome
<yemharc> 어서오세요
<minsik_> hi
<drake_kr> low
<Seony> Hi
<dawn__> 하하 아까 -ko 안붙여서 ㅡㅡ
<xubuntu> policykit-gnome 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다
<xubuntu> 으악..
<drake_kr> 읭
<yemharc> 으잌
<yemharc> xubuntu, 그냥 시냅틱을 켜세요
<dawn__> 저기 여기서 질문해도 되나영?
<drake_kr> #sudo apt-get --reinstall install policykit
<xubuntu> 아..시냅틱
<Seony> dawn__: 토픽에 나와있는 규칙을 먼저 읽어주세요
<yemharc> dawn_ http://seowonjung.com/users/seowon/weblog/17df6/UbuntuKo_Rules.html
<dawn__> 감솨합니다!
<yemharc> xubuntu, 제 시냅틱에선 다 나오고 있어요 우잌ㅋㅋ;;
<drake_kr> 제가 3초안에 찾을수 있는 질문이면 좀 허탈하겠지요 ㅋㅋ
<xubuntu> 음
<xubuntu> policykit검색하면 되나요?
<yemharc> 네
<minsik_> hi, i'm using kubuntu, and i cannot turn on korean keyboard....
<yemharc> 나오나요?
<xubuntu> policykit-1
<xubuntu> policykit-1-gnome
<xubuntu> 등등
<drake_kr> minsik // u can use ibus, open terminal n place this "#sudo apt-get install ibus-hangul"
<xubuntu> 뭘 선택하면 되나요?
<yemharc> policykit-1이라고 있는거 이미 설치 체크되어 있죠?
<xubuntu> 아니오
<yemharc> 그럼 설치
<xubuntu> 네
<dawn__> 혹시 서버를 HanIRC 가는 방법 아시나요...?
<yemharc> 나머지는 연동되는거 알아서 잡아줄거에요
<yemharc> dawn__, IRC프로그램 서버 설정에서 ddos.hanirc.org 6667
<xubuntu> 네 설치했어요..
<drake_kr> minsik // n then "#sudo ibus-daemon"
<dawn__> 감사합니다!
<xubuntu> 이제 어떻게 하면 되나요?
<yemharc> xubuntu, 로그아웃...혹은 리붓을 한번
<xubuntu> 네..
<drake_kr> 저녁식사들은 하셨남
<drake_kr> 님들아
<drake_kr> 허리피고 챗하세용
<xubuntu> !
<xubuntu> 네
<yemharc> drake_kr, 저녁까진 모르겠고 빵먹었어요
<yemharc> xubuntu, 음... 어떤가요
<xubuntu> 로그아웃했다가 로그인 했슴다..
<drake_kr> yemharc // 감자탕 드세요
<xubuntu> 아..
<drake_kr> xubuntu님은 허리좀 피시고
<xubuntu> 네;
<yemharc> drake_kr, 어제 모임에서 고기를 잔뜩 먹었더니 채소가 필요해요
<xubuntu> yemharc,음...여전한데요?
<dawn__> 감자탕 먹고싶네요...오늘 김치볶음밥 먹었는데...
<yemharc> xubuntu, 끙끙
<drake_kr> 아 소보로피자 시켜먹을까
<yemharc> 처음 설치하고부터 계속 그런건가요?
<yemharc> CuBric, 어서오세요
<drake_kr> xubuntu님 지역이 어디세요?
<xubuntu> 아니오..
<xubuntu> 아..
<CuBric> 안녕하세요
<xubuntu> 서울에서 ktx2시간..이요
<CuBric> 아 허리가 뿌게질꺼 같아요
<CuBric> 알바뛰고 왔더니요
<xubuntu> 그 말은 즉..
<drake_kr> 그럼 시원하게 한번 뒤로 접었다 피세요
<minsik_> hi... i'm korean user, and i cannot activate korean keyboard at kubuntu...
<CuBric> 드레끼님....
<drake_kr> 네
<CuBric> 폴더처럼 접어드릴까요
<drake_kr> minsik // 한글 보이세요?
<minsik_> drake_kr: yes...
<xubuntu> 혹시 11.04이신가요?
<drake_kr> CuBric : 현피 오신다구요?
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<minsik_> xubuntu: yes,...
<xubuntu> 아...혹시
<drake_kr> minsik_ : 터미널 여시고 ibus-hangul을 설치하시고 데몬 돌리시면 될거에요
<xubuntu> 그...운영체제의 한글이 일부만 한글인가요?
<CuBric> 드레끼님 업데이트 하는게 좋은가요 그냥 두는게 좋은가요
<yemharc> 한글 패키지 안받으신.............것 같은데
<yemharc> System >> Preference >> Language
<drake_kr> minsik_ : #sudo apt-get install ibus-hangul / #sudo ibus-daemon 하시면 돼용
<xubuntu> 혹시..설치하고 나신후에..information뜨셨나요? 그러면...
<xubuntu> 그거...희망이..없습니다...
<drake_kr> CuBric // 지금 당장 11.04 설치하지 않으시는게 좋을듯..
<drake_kr> 여기저기서 문제가 많이 발생하네요
<CuBric> 아아
<yemharc> drake_kr, 제가 그래서 깔고 12시간도 못찍고 갈아엎었죠
<minsik_> 오옹 됐어요...
<minsik_> 감사합니다...
<xubuntu> 오;
<drake_kr> 자 이제
<CuBric> 축하축하
<drake_kr> minsik_ // 고기 사주세요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<xubuntu> 11.04가 에러가 많아요..
<minsik_> 노트북이 GMA HD를 갖고 있어 10.10이 안 돼서 다운도 못하고;;;
<xubuntu> 역시 11.04
<xubuntu> 10.10이 안되다뇨?
<drake_kr> 전 10.04 추천합니다..
<minsik_> 10.04하고 10.10 모두 wubi에서 부팅이 안되더라고요...;;;
<yemharc> 10.04로 설치하고 10.10으로 판올림도 좋은 방법
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> wubi는 개인적으로 비추천해용
<xubuntu> 컴퓨터일로 머리터질거 같으신분!11.04를 까세요 모든것이 해결안되고 더 증폭됩니다.
<yemharc> minsik_, usb부팅은 해보셨나요?
<minsik_> 그래서 11.04 나올날만 기다리다가 하니까 돼서 ㅋㅋ;;
<drake_kr> pendrivelinux로 usb 하나 만드시는게 (제 경험으론) 가장 좋더라구요
<xubuntu> 아..저도 그걸로 했..
<minsik_> usb 한 3달 해봤는데 불편해서;;;ㅋㅋ
<DingGGu> yemharc: 님
<DingGGu> 1.tar.gz 라는걸 /home/dingggu/ 에다가풀려면
<minsik_> 워낙 덜렁거려서 usb를 집에 놓고 오더라고요;;;
<yemharc> DingGGu, 네
<DingGGu> tar xvf 1.tar.gz -c=/home/dingggu/
<DingGGu> 맞나여?
<yemharc> 그렇게 복잡하게 할 필요 없어요
<yemharc> 그냥 /home 폴더로 가져가서
<DingGGu> 70기가라서
<DingGGu> 못옮겨요
<yemharc> ㄷ ㄷ;;;
<drake_kr> 음
<yemharc> 아, 백업파일?
<DingGGu> 네
<xubuntu> 주분투 용량이 얼마죠?
<DingGGu> 700
<xubuntu> (설치후 용량...)
<drake_kr> (nfs 하나 열어드리고싶다)
<DingGGu> ssd주세요
<xubuntu> 우와...ssd..ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> DingGGu, -c옵션은 압축파일을 새로 만드는거고
<DingGGu> 네
<DingGGu> target
<DingGGu> 지정하는옵션이있었는데
<DingGGu> C= 인가
<DingGGu> -C= 맞네여
<yemharc> 대문자 소문자 틀려요
<yemharc> --directory 라고 해도 되고
<DingGGu> tar xvf xvf --directory=/home/dingggu 1.tar.gz
<yemharc> -c 는 create archive, -C 는 휘하 옵션이 주루룩
<DingGGu> tar xvf --directory=/home/dingggu 1.tar.gz
<yemharc> tar xzvf 1.tar.gz --directory=/home/dinggus
<yemharc> 어차피 옵션이라 순서는 별로 상관없을듯?
<CuBric> 아 하드가 땡기네요
<yemharc> xubuntu, 그 노틸러스 에러, 문의는 많은데 해결봤다는 게 거의 안보이네요;;
<CuBric> 2.5 인치 1테라
<yemharc> xubuntu, 같은 방법인데 누군 된다 누군 안된다 하네요;;
<dawn__> 안녕하세요...
<yemharc> xubuntu, 이 이상은 제 실력을 넘어선것 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> dawn__, 안녕하세요
<DingGGu> 백업시작
<xubuntu> ;;ㅠ
<dawn__> ddos.hanirc.org로 접속할려니까 Connection time out이 뜹니다.
<drake_kr> 포트를 6665나 8080 해보세요
<xubuntu> 전 그럼 갈렵니다
<drake_kr> 윤미래 지화자 좋다
<dawn__> 네..
<yemharc> xubuntu, 들어가세요
<DingGGu> yemharc:
<dawn__> 안녕히가세요
<DingGGu> [Sun May 01 21:20:39 2011] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<DingGGu>  ... waiting ....[Sun May 01 21:20:45 2011] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<DingGGu> 이거뜨는거 위치가어디였죠
<DingGGu> alias.conf였나
<DingGGu> 아닌뎅
<yemharc> 그거 저기
<yemharc> apache2.conf
<DingGGu> :80
<drake_kr> /etc/apache2/sites-available/default 였던가 그런텐데
<DingGGu> 지우면되잖아요
<DingGGu> 아니근데왜 It Works!만뜨지
<drake_kr> 전 요새 lighttpd만 쓰다보니 apache2는 잘 모르겠네여 ㅈㅅ
<DingGGu> ports.conf 에서도지워줫고
<DingGGu> 됫네용
<yemharc> 꿱.......
<yemharc> 어제 새벽에 자기 전부터 계속 토렌트 공유했더니 하루 업/다운 트래픽 총량이 112gb....
<drake_kr> 저랑 비슷하네요
<dawn__> 혹시 윈도우즈에서 사용하는 IRC랑 우분투에서 사용하는 IRC랑 못만나나요?
<yemharc> drake_kr, 차이점이라면 전 공유하려고 켜놓은게 아니라 다운받으려고 켜놓은 상황에서 끌려나간 (.......)
<yemharc> ........별로 상관은 없긴 하지만요
<drake_kr> dawn // 만날수있는데 서버랑 채널 같아야죠
<dawn__> 어우...서버랑 채널이 같은데도 아무것도 안보이네요
<drake_kr> 읭
<DingGGu> 아.. 거의다 되간다
<dawn__> ddos.hanirc.org/6665로 들어갔는데 빵글이는 물론이고 저도 안보이네요..
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> dawn__ // /server ddos.hanirc.org 8080
<dawn__> 어디에 치면 되나요..
<drake_kr> 음.. /server가 서버 접속 명령어라..
<drake_kr> 아무데서나 쳐도 될걸요
<dawn__> 우왘
<minsik_> 갈게요.... 오늘 한글 입력기 도와주신 drake_kr님 감사합니다.....
<drake_kr> 서울도로공사는 SEX라니..
<drake_kr> http://kr.news.yahoo.com/service/cartoon/shellview2.htm?linkid=series_cartoon&sidx=11271&widx=41&page=1&wdate=20080521&wtitle=%C1%B6%C0%CC%B6%F3%C0%CC%B5%E5
<dawn__> 으아!! 왜 글씨가 깨는고야...ㅠㅠ...
<whatev3r> 문자셋을 지정하지 않으셨을테니까..
<drake_kr> dawn // hanirc는 /charset euckr freenode는 /utf8
<DingGGu> 설정법좀알려주실분
<DingGGu> /etc/fsatb인가
<DingGGu> 설정법좀알려주실분
<yemharc> DingGGu, http://planactor.tistory.com/13
<DingGGu> 감사합니다
<DingGGu> 복구다했네용
<DingGGu> ..
<DingGGu> yemharc:
<DingGGu>  error: unrecognized mount option "default" or missing value
<DingGGu> 왜그러죵
<DingGGu> s구나
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> DingGGu // 고생하시네요
<DingGGu> drake_kr: 끝났어용
<DingGGu> 키야
<DingGGu> [PM 03:58:33] <DingGGu> yemharc: 님
<DingGGu> 4시부터
<DingGGu> 6시간동안했네요
<drake_kr> DingGGu // 나중에 yemharc님께 고기 사드려야..
<DingGGu> .........
<DingGGu> 학생이라
<DingGGu> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 학생이라도 고기정도는
<DingGGu> ...
<DingGGu> 고기정도는 먹을수있습니다.
<drake_kr> 저희 집앞에 고깃집 가보면 다 학생밖에 없음
<DingGGu> 사는게아니라 먹을수는 있으니까요.
<drake_kr> 뭐 어쨌든 명목은 사드려야겠
<drake_kr> 죠?
<DingGGu> ..
<DingGGu> 감사하빈다
<DingGGu> 그럼이만..
<drake_kr> 'ㅛ'
<DingGGu> .........
<drake_kr> yemharc // DingGGu님이 고기 사드린대여
<DingGGu> 아아
<DingGGu> 아니 제가언제요?
<DingGGu> 그런적없습니다!
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 읭?
<yemharc> 제가 한거 뭐 있나요 (...)
<DingGGu> 자
<DingGGu> 교훈을얻었습니다
<DingGGu> do-release-upgrade는하지말자
<yemharc> ㄲㄲㄲ
<drake_kr> 흠
<debula00> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<hanbin973> 질문 있는데요, 왜 마이크로 sd 카드를 지원하는 리더기에 마이크로 sd 를 꼽아도 ( sdhc 까지지원합니다. ) 그 어느 컴퓨터도 인식을 못하는걸까요 =.=?
<jincreator> 리더기가 고장나서요 =.=;
<debula00> ㅇㅅㅇ
<hanbin973> ...
<hanbin973> lg crm 100 이라는 모델인데 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 리더기에는 불이 들어오는데 왜 인식을 못하지 =.=
<hanbin973> 아오 웬수 같은 리더기 =.= 동생은 SD 카드 변환기 잃어버리고. 아오 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 내일 가지고 가야하는데 돌아버리겠다
<yemharc> jincreator, 이놈의 clojure-mode는 새로 설치할때마다 말썽이네요 (.......)
<jincreator> 찾아보니 이맥스 플러그인인 모양이네요.
<jincreator> clojure가 무슨 프로그램이 아니라 언어였군요! 그러고보니 이전에 yemharc님께서 irc에서 언급하셨던 것 같네요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> lisp을 java랑 친해지게 만들어놓은거에요
<yemharc> java 함수같은걸 자기꺼인마냥 그냥 가져다 씁니다
<jincreator> 생각보다 lisp 기반 언어가 많이 쓰이는 모양이네요.
<yemharc> 글쎄요;;; 그건 좀 애매하군요
<yemharc> 많다고 하면 많은데........
<yemharc> 또 찾아보면 없고..........
<jincreator> 조금 전 문제가 생겨서 잠시 로그아웃하게 되었습니다.
<jincreator> 그놈 3에 문제가 생길 경우 이를 처리해주는 뭔가가 있는 모양입니다. 화면이 두번정도 깜박거리다가 갑자기 다 사라지가 뭔가가 뜨더군요.
<jincreator> 찡그리고 있는 모니터 그림과 함께(...) "아! 문제가 발생했습니다."
<yemharc> ....
<jincreator> 밑에는 로그아웃을 해보라는 권고가 있습니다.
<jincreator> 하지만 가장 인상적이었던 건...
<jincreator> "로그아웃" 단추 하나가 사용자의 유일한 선택지라는 것이죠.
<jincreator> 뭐, 사실 전원 버튼이나 콘센트 플러그라는 다른 선택지도 있기는 하지요.
<yemharc> 허어.......
<yemharc> cartes, 어서오세요
<cartes> 안녕하세요 기존 XP 시스템은 밀어버리고 우분투로 깔았습니다..
<cartes> =ㅁ=;
<jincreator> cartes, 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 탁월한 선택입니다!
<cartes> 아직까지 탁월한 선택인지는 잘 몰르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 전 윈도 7과 멀티부팅했었는데 우분투 11.04 설치할 때 부트로더에 문제가 생겨서 우분투만 부팅됩니다.
<cartes> 으익
<cartes> 리눅스는 확실히 공짜인대신에 삽질이 필요한것 같아요;;
<cartes> 지금 폰트 설정도 엉망입니다;
<whatev3r> 삽질을 많이 하면 리눅스는 os가 아니라 장난감이 됩니다.
<jincreator> 사실 우분투의 목적 중 하나가 삽질없는 리눅스였는데 11.04에서 완전히 뒤집어버렸죠.
<jincreator> cartes님, 폰트 설정은 어떻게 엉망인가요?
<hanbin973> Access 에 불이 들어오는데도 인식이 안되. 돌아버리겟다 ㅜㅜ
<cartes> jincreator, 아 물어봐주셔서 감사합니다.
<jincreator> 아니, 뭐 감사하실 것까지는 없는데요. ^^;
<cartes> 스샷 하나 찍어볼게요
<yemharc> 후으..........
<yemharc> 개발환경도 끝났다 OTL
<hanbin973> 진짜 동생이 웬수다 아오 =-.=
<jincreator> 그리고 동생은 같은 irc 방에 들어와 있었고...(이하 생략)
<yemharc> shriekout, 어서오세요
<shriekout> yemharc, 안녕하세요 :)
<jincreator> shriekout님, 안녕하세요.
<shriekout> jincreator, 반갑습니다. :)
<yemharc> jincreator, 개발용 폰트 쓸만한거 없을까요?
<yemharc> 네이버 나눔고딕은 한글폰트가 xx네요
<jincreator> 한글이 포함된 글꼴 중 쓸만한거는 저도 잘 모르겠네요.
<minsik_> 인터넷 연결 관련해서 좀 도와주세요....
<yemharc> ?
<jincreator> 아니, 인터넷이 되니까 지금 irc에 접속하신 것 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 다른 컴이겠죠
<yemharc> 전 예비로 돌릴게 없어서 인터넷 안되는 상황에서 문제 터지면............ (먼산)
<jincreator> 오, 컴퓨터는 한대라는 고정관념을 깨는 창의력이 필요했군요.
<jincreator> 전 예비로 돌릴 라이브 USB를 항상 가지고 다닙니다.
<minsik_> Wi-Fi 드라이버가 인식이 안 됩니다....
<yemharc> 모델명은요?
<jincreator> 설마 또 브로드컴?
<yemharc> 카드 모델명 아니면 넷북(?) 모델명
<minsik_> Broadcomm 4313이요....
<yemharc> 훗훗
<yemharc> 제 전문(?)입니다 (..........)
<yemharc> OTL
<minsik_> 모델은 lenovo u160 이요;;
<yemharc> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16974
<yemharc> 여기 첫번째 답변 보시면
<yemharc> 음.......아니 잠시
<yemharc> 이건 유선이었던가...
<yemharc> minsik_, 추가 드라이버로 설치해도 안돌아가는거죠?
<minsik_> 어;;; 좀 상황이 복잡한데요...
<minsik_> 추가 드라이버 설치해서 안 되서
<minsik_> 윈도우 드라이버 설치했더니
<cartes> http://cartes9.com/misc/ubuntu_shot01.png
<yemharc> 아, 그럼 무리
<yemharc> 윈도우 드라이버 써도 결국 안되는건 안되요
<yemharc> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=16434
<minsik_> kubuntu에 떴던 enable wireless connection이 안 떠요;;;
<minsik_> 으아 쿠분투에선 시냅틱이 없는데요;;;
<jincreator> cartes님, 근데 한글 잘 나오는 거 아닌가요?
<cartes> 네 세팅좀 해서 나오긴해요 근데 폰트가 보기 싫은 폰트에요
<cartes> 그냥 그거 말한거에요 ^^;;
<cartes> 검색해서 다 깔을려구요
<jincreator> 근데 우분투 버전이 어떻게 되나요? 좀 옛날 우분투 같네요.
<yemharc> 시냅틱 없으시면 apt-get 쓰시면 되요
<yemharc> 패키지 이름은 어차피 다 적혀 있으니...
<minsik_> 11.04의 커널 버전이....
<minsik_> 뭐죠?
<yemharc> 꼭 그렇게 높은거 쓰실필요 없어요
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install kernel-header
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install kernel-image
<yemharc> 요렇게 하면 커널 업뎃 됩니다
<minsik_> 10.10은 설치하니까 안 뜨더라고요;;;
<minsik_> 화면이요;;
<cartes> 아 제꺼요?
<cartes> 10.04.2 LTS 깔았어요
<yemharc> minsik_, 영어문서입니다만 일단 요게 우분투 설치와 관련된 안내문서입니다 http://linux.goeszen.com/ubuntu-linux-on-the-lenovo-u160.html
<yemharc> (영어를 두려워 말지니...)
<yemharc> ........하지만 안 무서워 하게 되도 울렁증은 별수없긔 OTL
<jincreator> 일단 글꼴 자체는 바꾸지 않으셨다면 아마 은돋음이 나올 겁니다.
<minsik_> ㅎㅎㅎ 영어는 괜찮아요;;; 특목중 다니는 학생입니다;;;
<jincreator> 그리고 오픈 글꼴만 사용할 수 있기 때문에 기본적으로 저장소에서 제공되는 한글 글꼴은 그리 많지 않습니다(=거의 없습니다).
<jincreator> 다만 나눔고딕과 나눔명조는 네이버에서 OFL 라이선스를 사용함에 따라 저장소에 패키징되어 있습니다.
<cartes> 저장소라면 죄송하지만 어디 가야하죠?
<yemharc> cartes, 시스템 >> 관리 >> 소프트웨어 소스
<yemharc> 아, 네이버 저장소 말하신?
<jincreator> 아, 제가 말한 건 기본 저장소였습니다만...10.10 저장소부터 있군요.
<minsik_> yemharc: wi-fi에 관련된 부분은 해결 방법이 안 나와 잇어요;;;
<cartes> 아하..
<jincreator> 뭐, 수동으로 설치하셔도 됩니다.
<yemharc> minsik_, 잠시만요
<jincreator> http://hangeul.naver.com/download.nhn 들어가셔서 "수동설치 버전(모든 OS용)"을 누르시면 zip 파일이 나옵니다. 압축풀고 ttf 파일 더블클릭하면 자동으로 설치될겁니다.
<cartes> 넴..
<yemharc> minsik_, http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php 여기 가시면 리눅스용 드라이버 있습니다 일단 다운
<minsik_> yemharc: 넵...
<cartes> 아 감사합니다..
<minsik_> yemharc: 다운 햇어요
<yemharc> 일단 압축 푸세요
<minsik_> yemharc: 풀엇어
<minsik_> 요
<yemharc> 압축 푼 폴더 안에 들어가서 차례대로
<yemharc> make
<yemharc> sudo make install
<yemharc> 그러면 [  파일명.ko  ] 라는게 생길겁니다
<yemharc> sudo insmod [  파일명.ko  ] 하세요
<minsik_> 폴더 안의 모든 파일을 install하는 건가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> install이라고 쓰긴 하는데 윈도우의 그 인스톨이랑은 좀 틀려요
<yemharc> 가져다 복사하는게 아니라 저 .ko파일을 만든다는 의미의 install이에요
<minsik> yemharc: 으앗;;; 프리즈 되서 리붓 했어요;;;
<yemharc> 리붓하고선 어떤가요?
<minsik> 같아요;;; Network Devices 탭에 무선랜은 아예 없고 이더넷만 떠요;;;
<minsik> 이러면 무선랜 하드웨어를 끄면
<minsik> 아니 꺼도 아무 반응이 없어야 될 거 같은데
<minsik> 끄면 꺼졌다는 메세지는 뜨네요';;;;
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 그럼 일단 드라이버는 잡힌건데...
<yemharc> hanbin973, 어서오세요
<hanbin973> 리더기 찾는건 실패했고 아르고폰에 연결해서 드디어 마이크로 sd 에 엑세스를 성공했는데
<hanbin973> 윈도우즈에서는 되는데 리눅스에서 쓰기가 안되요 =.=
<hanbin973> 이건 Lock 같은거 없는데 말이죠 =.=
<yemharc> minsik, lsmod |grep atl1c
<yemharc> 해보세요
<yemharc> hanbin973, read only로 마운트되었다거나?
<minsik> 했습니다;;;
<hanbin973> ?? 그렇다면 어떻게 해결하나요?
<yemharc> minsik, 어떻게 나오나요?
<yemharc> hanbin973, mount -t vfat -rw /folder /device   아마 이거였을거에요
<minsik> 어 아무거도 안 뜨는데요... sudo 입력해야 하나요?
<yemharc> hanbin973, 마운트 된 상태면 언마운트부터
<yemharc> minsik, 아뇨 없으면 상관없어요
<hanbin973> 잠깐만요
<minsik> 아무거도 안 떠요...
<yemharc> atl1c가 프리징 현상 최대 주범이거든요
<yemharc> uname -r 해보세요
<hanbin973> ./folder 에는 뭐가 들어가야하나요?
<hanbin973> device 에는 /dev/sdb1 하면되고
<yemharc> hanbin973, 마운트 시킬 위치요
<minsik> 2.6.38-8 generic이라고 뜹니다.
<yemharc> 보통 뭐 /media 쓰지 않으려나요
<yemharc> minsik, 슬슬 수렁에 빠지는군요
<hanbin973> mount: /media is not a block device 라는 데요
<minsik> yemharc: ;;;;;;이런....
<hanbin973> 아 됫네요
<hanbin973> 디바이스랑 폴더랑
<hanbin973> 자리가 바꼇어요 ㅋㅋ
<minsik> yemharc: ㅠㅠㅠ;;;
<yemharc> minsik, sudo apt-get --purge linux-backports-modules-wireless*
<yemharc> hanbin973, ㄲㄲ;;
<yemharc> hanbin973, 제가 갈떄가 된듯 싶습니다
<hanbin973> 다시 ...
<hanbin973> 다시 읽기전용 드립 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> ㄲ
<yemharc> hanbin973, 지금 그 상태에서 vi /etc/fstab
<yemharc> sdb1 관련 뭐라고 써있습니까
<minsik> yemharc: 잘못된 작업이라 뜹니다...
<yemharc> 그럼 설치 안되있는겁니다
<hanbin973> 아뇨
<yemharc> 다음은
<yemharc> 아, 아니구나
<yemharc> minsik, sudo apt-get purge linux-backports-modules-wireless*
<yemharc> --purge -> purge
<yemharc> 오늘하루 답변수가 60개쯤 넘어가니 오락가락 하네;;
<minsik> 해당하는 패키지가 없다고 뜹니다;;;;
<hanbin973> 아 돌겟다 ㅋㅋ
<minsik> yemharc: ㅠㅠ 유선으로 살아야 하는 건가요;;;;;
<yemharc> 아뇨아뇨
<yemharc> 일단 안떠도 상관없어요;;
<yemharc> minsik, 다음은
<minsik> 넵;;
<yemharc> sudo apt-get purge bcmwl*
<cartes> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=791
<cartes> 여기 상당히 좋네요
<cartes> 글꼴 저도 이거보고 마스터해야겠어욤;;
<minsik> yemharc: 뭘 막 깨끗이 지우네요....
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 다 되면 말해주세요
<minsik> warning 3개 뜨면서 끝낫어요;;
<minsik> cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab Warning: No support for locale: ko_KR.utf8  요거 세개요
<yemharc> 디바이스 드라이버 지워서 '니가 이거 있다는데(/etc/fstab) 난 어딨는지 모르겠다(cryptsetup)' 라고 한겁니다
<yemharc> 마지막 locale: ko_KR은 '이 경고문 한글로는 없어'고요
<yemharc> 여튼
<yemharc> 일단 아까 드라이버 .ko파일 만든곳 있죠?
<yemharc> 거기로 가신 다음
<minsik> 어 만들려 하다 컴 닫혀서 다 못 읽었어요;;;;;
<jincreator> 이만 자러 갑니다.
<jincreator> yemharc님, 오늘 하루 고생 많으셨습니다.
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<yemharc> <yemharc> 디바이스 드라이버 지워서 '니가 이거 있다는데(/etc/fstab) 난 어딨는지 모르겠다(cryptsetup)' 라고 한겁니다
<yemharc> <yemharc> 마지막 locale: ko_KR은 '이 경고문 한글로는 없어'고요
<jincreator> minsik님도 무선랜 성공하세요.
<yemharc> 일단 그 .ko파일 만든곳 있죠? 거기로 가세요
<minsik> 아 그 ko. 파일 만드는 방법을 못 읽었어요;;;
<yemharc> 아뇨 아까 만들었었잖아요
<minsik> 만들라고 하셧을 때 컴이 종료 됬어서;;;;;;
<yemharc> 제가 드라이버 다운받아서 make make install 하라던 거요
<minsik> ;; 다운 까지 밖에 못햇어요;;
<yemharc> 다운받고 압축은 풀었어요?
<minsik> 네
<yemharc> 그 폴더 들어가서
<yemharc> make
<yemharc> sudo make install
<minsik> dolphin에서 들어가라는 뜻인가요?
<minsik> 파일 탐색기에서요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 터미널에서요
<minsik> 뭐라고 입력해야 되죠? ㅠㅠ 리눅스를 잘 몰라서 명령어는 ;;
<yemharc> 폴더가 어디에요
<minsik> 바탕화면\새폴더\arkn11956이요
<yemharc> 그거 일단 탐색기에서 /home 폴더로 옮기세요
<yemharc> 그 다음 터미널 여시고
<yemharc> cd arkn11956
<yemharc> 이름이 긴거는 적당히 ark 정도 입력하고 탭 누르면 자동으로 완성해줘요
<minsik> 네 했어요
<yemharc> pwd
<yemharc> /home/[ user ]/arkn....  이라고 나오나요?
<minsik> 넵
<yemharc> make
<yemharc> 끝나면 sudo make install
<minsik> make에서 오류가 납니다;;;
<yemharc> 뭐라고 뜨나요
<minsik> install을 하면 wl.ko가 없다고 하네요
<yemharc> make install에서?
<minsik> 네.. make 명령에서는 KBUILD_NOPEDANTIC=1 make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd` make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic'   LD      /home/minsikcho/arkn11956/built-in.o   CC [M]  /home/minsikcho/arkn11956/src/shared/linux_osl.o   CC [M]  /home/minsikcho/arkn11956/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.o /home/minsikcho/arkn11956/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c: In function ‘wl_attach’: /home/minsikcho/arkn11956/src/
<minsik> 요러케 뜨고요
<shriekout> ?
<yemharc> make install은?
<minsik> 위에 그거 뒤에는 [/home/minsikcho/arkn11956/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.o] 오류 1 > make[1]: *** [_module_/home/minsikcho/arkn11956] 오류 2 > make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic' > make: *** [all] 오류 2  요러케요
<yemharc> 혹시
<yemharc> make install 할때 앞에 sudo 붙였어요?
<yemharc> sudo make install
<shriekout> make 자체가 안된다는것 같은데요
<shriekout> make 시에 오류
<yemharc> 음?
<yemharc> 으.......
<minsik> sudo 붙이고 할까요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> shriekout, 제쪽에서 컴파일해서 넘기면 호환이 될라나요
<shriekout> 알수 없죠... 될수도 있고... 안 될 수도 있고..
<shriekout> 근데...
<shriekout> 오류 메시지는 안 보이는데요?
<yemharc> 끝에 오류2
<shriekout> minsik, <minsik> 위에 그거 뒤에는 [/home/minsikcho/arkn11956/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.o] 오류 1 > make[1]: *** [_module_/home/minsikcho/arkn11956] 오류 2 > make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic' > make: *** [all] 오류 2  요러케요
<yemharc> Error 2
<shriekout> 요거 앞줄이
<shriekout> <minsik> 네.. make 명령에서는 KBUILD_NOPEDANTIC=1 make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd` make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic'   LD      /home/minsikcho/arkn11956/built-in.o   CC [M]  /home/minsikcho/arkn11956/src/shared/linux_osl.o   CC [M]  /home/minsikcho/arkn11956/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.o /home/minsikcho/arkn11956/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c: In function ‘wl_attach’: /home/minsikcho/arkn11956/src
<shriekout> 요건가요?
<minsik> 네...
<yemharc> 잠깐
<shriekout> 어느 줄에서 에러가 발생했는지... 잘 모르겠...
<yemharc> minsik, 지금 그 make했던 폴더에서 ls해보세요
<yemharc> 그 중에 wl.ko 라는 파일 보여요?
<minsik> 하면 Makefile  built-in.o  lib  src  요러케만 뜹니다;;;
<yemharc> 흠...
<minsik> ;;;
<minsik> 1시면 인터넷이 끊기는데;;;;
<yemharc> minsik, IRC로 파일 받을수 있어요?
<minsik> 아니오 freenode 웹으로 들어왓어요.. 이멜 가르쳐 드릴까요?
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<minsik> mscho527@naver.com이요
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 용량이 크네...
<minsik> ;;;
<yemharc> 5.5Mb...네이버 메일은 못받네요
<minsik> Gmail도 잇어요
<yemharc> 잠시만요
<minsik> 근데 gmail도 못 받지 않나요....
<yemharc> 업로드중
<minsik> ㄸ 소등 5분 남앗네요;;; 혹시 이멜로 방법 보내주시면 내일 아침에 할 수 있을 것 같아요;;
<minsik> yemharc: 아직 들어온 멜은 없어요;;
<yemharc> minsik, 지금 구글docs에 올려서 공유로 보내려고 하거든요
<minsik> 네
<yemharc> minsik, 일단 보냈어요
<minsik> 저장했어요
<minsik> 으앗 1분 뒤면 소등이에요;; 압축 풀고 뭐해야되죠? yemharc
<yemharc> 폴더 들어가면 wl.ko파일 있습니다.
<minsik> 네
<yemharc> sudo cp /lib/modules/2.6.38.제일 높은것/kernel/net/wireless
<yemharc> 복사가 되고 나면 그 드라이버 폴더 안에서 sudo make install
<minsik> install -D -m 755 wl.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/wl.ko  라 뜹니다
<yemharc> 파일 복사 안했죠....
<yemharc> 명령어 실수네;;
<yemharc> sudo cp wl.ko /lib/modu...............................
<minsik> 어... 가야될 시간이 된 것 같은데요;;; 어떡하죠?
<yemharc> 내일 해야죠
<minsik> 이메일로 어떻게 하는지 보내주실 수 있나요...? 내일 아침에 확인하고 회신해드릴게요..
<yemharc> mscho527@naver.com 여기로 보내드릴게요
<minsik> 네.... 너무 늦은 밤에 도와주셔서 감사합니다....
<minsik> 안녕히 계세요...
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<yemharc> Ponics, 어서오세요
<yemharc> 후으............지친다
<Ponics> 안녕하세요~!
<yemharc> 아............모르겠다
<yemharc> 오늘 더는 답글 못달겠음요.............
<yemharc> 들어갑니다. 내일은 Hell요일~
<drake_kr> 냠
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-23
<grr> hi
<theagri> 흠.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-24
<grr> hi
<grr> 조용하다..
<bluedusk> 굳모닝
<bluedusk> ^_^
<Sunn> 계세요~
<Sunn> 저 속시 이전에 저에게 ZFS에 대해 일러주셨던 회원님이 계신데 혹시 누군지 제가 알 수 있을까요...??
<Sunn> 누구셨는지...
<bluedusk> 전 아닙니다.!
<Sunn> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ  bluedusk님 센스 작렬이시네요.^^;;
<Seony> 아마 저일 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 애플에서 ZFS 포팅 중이었는데 썬이 악마의 기업한테 넘어가면서 포팅 취소... 아 지금 생각해도 짜증이...
<Sunn> 아,
<Sunn> ㅠ.ㅠ 서니님이 맞으시군요.
<Sunn> 혹시 커뮤니티에서 답글달아주신분도 서니님이신가요?
<Sunn> zfs관련 최근 뎃글..말입니다.
<Seony> 아뇨. 최근에는 커뮤니티든 어디든 거의 볼 시간이 없어서...
<Sunn> 리눅스 커널에서 ZFS 돌리는게 가능하죠..?
<Sunn> 비공식 네이티브로요,
<Seony> 네. 이미 설치 가능해요.
<Seony> 아 근데 네이티브라면...
<Seony> 아예 zfs로 부팅을 하시겠다는 말씀이죠?
<Seony> 그건 안됩니다.
<Sunn> (fuse는 퍼포먼스가 많이 느리다고 들었습니다)
<Seony> 게다가 현재 리눅스로 포팅된 zfs 자체부터도 불안해요.
<Sunn> boot 파티션만 제외하고는 리눅스서 네이티브 구현이 가능하다고 어느 회원님이 일러주시네요.
<Seony> 그냥 이런 게 있구나 하는 맛보기 정도로만 쓰셔야지, 리눅스에서 zfs를 데이터 보관용으로 쓰시면....
<Sunn> zfs와 함께 가는수가 있나요..?ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> boot 파티션만 제외한다면 그게 네이티브는 아니죠 ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> ㅡㅡa 어떨거 같으세요..??
<Seony> 어찌됐든 사용은 가능합니다. 제가 해봤거든요.
<Sunn> 아님 차라리 솔라리스에서 우분투를 가상머신으로 돌릴까요..??
<Seony> 솔라리스에서 운영하던 외장하드에 있는 자료를 리눅스로 옮겨야했었는데, 그게 좀 일이 있어서 암튼 제가 해봐서 알아요.
<Seony> 근데 zfs는 왜요?
<Sunn> 스넵샷 때문에요.
<Seony> 음... 그게 좀 끌리긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 최근에 리눅스에서 루트 파티션을 날려본 경험도 있구요.
<Sunn> 원래부터 스넵샷에 관한 부분을 늘 찾아오다, 서니님께서 ZFS 일러주시고, 기억만 하고 있었는데
<Sunn> 최근에 또 한번 날려보고, 복구 작업해보면서, 개인 컴퓨터이지만 백업용 시스템을 좀 갖춰 나야겠다 싶던 차에 글을 올렸더니 여러 회원님들이 댓글을 달아주셨거든요.
<Seony> 음... 저는 여지껏 리눅스 써도 파티션 날려본 적이 없는데... 대체 어떻게 써야 파티션이 날아가죠? ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 그중 한분이 ZFS언급해주시고..
<Sunn> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Sunn> fsck를 과감히, 마운트되어져 있는 상황에서 실행시켰거든요.
<Sunn> 다른 명령어랑 혼돈이 되어서.....
<Seony> 일단은요, 오픈인디아나(솔라리스)로 홈서버를 1년간 돌려본 경험이 있는 사람으로서 경험담을 말씀드리자면요
<Sunn> 예.
<Seony> 공부용으로는 OK, 하지만 개인자료 저장용 파일서버라면 비추합니다.
<Seony> 자세한 건, 와이프 픽업하러 가야해서 한 20분 후에 올께요.
<Sunn> 오,
<Sunn> 예.
<Seony> 지금 일 끝났다고 데리러 오라고 해서요...
<Sunn> 다녀오세요.^^
<Seony> 넵. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 벌써 가셨네
<Seony> Sunn: 혹시 저랑 오프라인에서 뵌 적 있으신가요?
<Sunn> 아니요.
<Sunn> 저 활동한지가 몇달 안되었고,
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요 :)
<Sunn> 아직 오프나가고 싶어도 한번도 참여 못했어요.
<Sunn> 윈도우에서 넘어온지가 사실 얼마 안되거든요.
<Seony> 네...
<Seony> 일단 제 경험담을 말씀을 드리자면...
<Sunn> 예
<Seony> 세달 네달이 넘도록 리붓을 안해줬는데도 충분히 안정적으로 잘 작동했었어요.
<Seony> 뭐 어차피 그래봐야 파일서버 용도였거든요...
<Sunn> 예.
<Seony> 자료저장이 주 목적이었고, 대부분의 주요자료는 외장하드에 저장을 했었습니다...
<Sunn> 예.
<Seony> 외장하드에다 스냅샷을 찍어서 관리를 했죠...
<Sunn> 아, 외장하드를 잘 쓰시네요.
<Seony> 네... 뺐다꼈다 해야하니깐요...
<Seony> 하드가 꽉차면 용량 큰 하드로 바꿔주기도 해야핳고...
<Sunn> 예.
<Seony> 이런저런 면에서, 데탑이 아니라면 외장하드가 편해요.
<Seony> 참, 제 서버는 놋북입니다. ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 그러시군요.+_+
<Seony> 암튼 그래서,
<Seony> 근데 파일서버+웹서버로만 쓰실거라면 좋아요.
<Seony> 하지만 딱 거기까지만이에요.
<Sunn> 예.
<Seony> 거기서 뭔가를 더 하실려면 스트레스 받기 시작합니다... ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 지금 솔라리스 운영체제 안에서 말씀하시는거죠..??
<Seony> 네...
<bluedusk> 음?
<bluedusk> freenas는 zfs 지원하던데요
<Sunn> 차라리 그럼 freenas를 써볼까요??
<bluedusk> 파일 시스템을 ufs랑 zfs 두개 지원하더라구요
<Seony> bluedusk: 그 얘기가 아니라 개인서버용으로 솔라리스는 어떤지에 대해서... ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 스넵샷도 지원을 한다는 이야기인가요..?
<bluedusk> 네
<Seony> Sunn: 제가 개인서버용으로 비추하는 첫번째 이유는요,
<Sunn> 예.
<bluedusk> Seony, 개인서버용도라면 어차피 자료 저장용도 아닌가요?
<Sunn> 그렇죠. 자료도 보관해야죠.
<Seony> 일단 해당 하드디스크를 다른 컴퓨터에서 읽어들이기가 참 곤란해요...
<Sunn> 아^^
<Seony> bluedusk: 그렇죠. 개발목적의 웹서버 등도 있을테구요...
<Seony> Sunn: 솔라리스 쓰는 사람이 거의 없기 때문에 그렇기도 하지만요,
<Seony> 결정적인 사실은,
<Seony> 솔라리스에서 지원되는 파일시스템이 몇 개 없어요.
<Seony> 심지어는 ext3도 지원이 안되요.
<bluedusk> 근데 스냅샷 용도라면 btrfs 도 지원한다는 소문을 들은거 같은디요
<Seony> btrfs는 아직 개발 중인거 아니에요?
<Seony> 뭐 암튼, 그래서 솔라리스를 더 이상 안쓰기로 마음 먹었을 때,
<Seony> 자료를 이동시키기가 참 곤란해요.
<Sunn> btrfs로 서버를 돌리기엔 다들 아직은 불안정하다고..
<Seony> 결국 자료이동할 수 있는 방법은 네트워크 뿐이고, 그나마도 솔라리스에서 랜카드 성능이 제대로 안나와서...
<Seony> 1.2테라 자료 옮기는데만 3일 내내 돌렸어요.
<Sunn> 허허, 그부분 참. 애매하네요.
<bluedusk> 아 하긴
<bluedusk> 전 윈도우에서 쓰던 하드 그냥 때다가
<Seony> 그래서, 일단 자료를 이동하는데 곤란하다는 점이 가장 큰 문제구요...
<bluedusk> ntfs로 그냥 그대로 붙여서 쓰고 있긴 해요..
<Seony> 두 번째로는 솔라리스에서 지원되는 파일시스템이 거의 없고...
<Sunn> zfs가 메리트가 강한데도, 활용되어지는 영역이 좁네요..
<Seony> 세 번째로는, 스냅샷 있어봐야 현실적으로 그걸 롤백시켜서 쓸 일이 거의 없다는 점이에요...
<Sunn> 그런가요..?
<Seony> 제가 1년 동안 솔라리스로 홈서버 돌리면서, 스냅샷 롤백 시킨 적이 단 한 번도 없었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 그럼 제가 컴퓨터를 못해서 그런거군요.ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 차라리, 정말로 중요한 자료라고 생각되시면요,
<Sunn> 예.
<Seony> 리눅스에다 하드 두 개 붙여놓고 매일 2번씩 싱크시키면서 쓰시는 게 훨씬 안전한 거 같아요.
<Sunn> 저도 그게 좋아보이네요.
<Seony> 저는 제 맥북의 자료를 서버로 한 번 싱크를 시키고나면, 서버에서 다시 한 번 다른 외장하드로 싱크를 시키거든요.
<Seony> 그러면, 총 3군데에서 자료를 보관하고 있는 거니까 그 정도면 충분한거죠
<Seony> 그외 맥북에 저장하지 않는 자료들은, 외장하드 2개가 서로 똑같이 보관하구요...
<Seony> 그래도 2중이니까 그 정도면 충분해요..
<Sunn> 사실은 롤백을 쓰고싶은 이유가, 자료 보관이기 보다는
<Sunn> 시스템 설정 보존(?)쪽이거든요.
<Sunn> 가끔 쓰다보면 뭔가가 안될때가 있는데 원인을 모르겠으면
<Seony> 아... 설정 보존이라...
<Sunn> ㅠ.ㅠ 답답해요. 그것때문에 또 잡고선 씨름하던지, 아님 운영체제를 밀어야 한다는건데
<Seony> 설정보존이라면, 설정을 백업하면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 제가 그 방법을 몰라 그런걸까요..??
<Seony> 음... 저는 서버세팅 완료하고나서부터는 거의 손을 안대서 그런지 몰라도, 저는 별로 문제 없던데요 ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 지금같은 경우도, 루시드에서 아이폰이 갑자기 인식이 안되버리는데
<Seony> 지금 제 리눅스 홈서버가 하는 주요 업무(?)가요... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 파일 공유, 웹서버, VPN 서버, 에어비디오 서버, 토렌트 서버 정도거든요...
<Sunn> 서버로만 쓰셔서 그런걸까요..? 저는 루시드로 데답을 돌리고 있거든요.
<Sunn> 라이브러리 관련 업데이트를 해봐도 이건 해결이 안나니...
<Seony> 음... 아무래도 데탑을 돌리는 경우라면 문제가 좀 더 있을 수는 있을 거에요. 근데 아까 zfs에 대해 말씀하시는 주 목적이 개인자료저장용 서버라고 하셨으니깐요... ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 차라리, 밀면 된다는건데, 그러면 또 처음부터 설정해볼 생각을 해보면 까마득하기도하고...ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 예. 말씀해주신 대로 문제가 더 있을거 같아요.
<Seony> 솔라리스를 데탑용으로 쓰실거라면, 더더욱 비추하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 새겨 듣겠습니다.
<Seony> 제가 비추 안하더라도, 한 1주일 지나면 갈아엎으실 거에요
<Sunn> 상상하겠습니다.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 불편해서 도저히 쓸 수가 없거든요..
<Seony> 그런 점에서, 맥빠의 한 마디, 데탑용으로는 맥이 최고입니다. ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Sunn> 그러지 마세요, 저 자꾸 해킨 하고 싶어져요...
<Sunn> ㅠ.ㅠ 정말 맥한번 써보고 싶네요.
<Sunn> 우분투도 써봤는데 이젠 맥이라고 못쓸까요.
<Seony> 맥 데탑 + 리눅스 서버 = 최고의 조합인 것 같아요.
<Sunn> 한글도, 엑티브엑스도 다 추억으로 보내버린 판국에,
<Sunn> +_+ 자꾸 절 흔드시네요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 근데 저는 왠지 리눅스가 편하긴 하더라구요.
<Sunn> 이런걸 좋아해서 그런건지...?ㅎㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 눈물을 머금고 재설치 한번 더 가야 할거 같습니다.
<Sunn> ㅡㅡ+ 아이폰......왜 갑자기 안되는거샤.
<Seony> 음... 아이폰은 맥에서... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 이번 여름에 라스베가스 좀 갈려고 하는데 뭐가 이렇게 옵션이 많은지 고민이네요...
<Sunn> 놀러요..?
<Seony> 네. ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 원래 하시는 일은 네트워크쪽이 아니시죠..?
<Seony> 원래 하던 일은 금융업이었죠 ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 아, 지금은 안하시나요...?
<Seony> 네. 전산 전공해서 다시 학교로 고고씽 했죠...
<Seony> 다음학기면 끝이에요.
<Sunn> 신기하셔요.
<Sunn> 다시 전산으로 오셨다는게...
<Sunn> 다시가 아니라, 전산으로오셨다는게..
<Seony> 원래는 회계 할려고 했었는데요, 고민에 고민을 거듭하다 제가 좋아하는 걸로 선택했어요.
<Sunn> 집에 NAS 작은게 하나 있는데, 이상항게 전 걔만 보면 심장이 뛰어요. 임베디드 리눅스인데,
<Sunn> ssh로 접속해서 명령어 쳐넣고, .sh짜넣고 해보면 정말
<Sunn> 가슴이 터져요..ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 왜요? 잘되서요?
<Sunn> 재미있어서요.
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 예전에 리눅스만 보고 살았을 때는, 리눅스가 최고에요, 리눅스만 쓰세요 그랬거든요...
<suapapa> 맥은 이블!
<Seony> 근데 지금은... 그냥 성격에 맞는 걸 쓰시라고 말씀드려요 ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> suapapa: ㅎㅎㅎ
<Sunn> suapapa: 그럼 Seony님은...선오브 이블이시네요..!ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<suapapa> 디아3 되는 OS는 다 이블이에요. 삐뚤어져 버릴테다!
<Sunn> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<suapapa> 부러우면 지는건데 이미 졌습니다. T-T
<Sunn> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 아. 디아3... 벌써 프리오더 했습니다.
<Sunn> 어떠세요...??
<Sunn> 아 아직 안나왔쬬.
<Sunn> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 매일 한 번씩 인스톨 눌러보는 센스~ ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 어? 그거 북미 오픈베타 하는데
<bluedusk> 해본사람들 말로는 기대 이하라는 평이던데요.;
<Seony> 사람들마다 다르던데요...
<bluedusk> 음..
<Seony> 어떤 사람들은 여지껏 나온 게임 중 최고라고도 하고...
<Seony> 근데 제가 베타 플레이 영상을 유튜브에서 직업별로 다 봤거든요.
<Seony> 최고에요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 하긴 전
<bluedusk> 다시 게임 손대면 이제 인생 구제 안될꺼 같아서
<bluedusk> 그냥 그러려니 하고
<Seony> 전 방학시즌에 맞춰서 디아3 고고씽~ ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 그나저나, 제 루시드에서 아이폰이 인식이 안되는건 원인을 찾을수는 없는걸까요..?ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 방학이 5월 13일인데, 5월 15일날 발매해주는 센스~
<Sunn> Seony: 그럼 졸업 후에는 앞으로 어느 쪽에서 일하실 생각이세요?
<bluedusk> 오오 스카웃
<Seony> Sunn: 일단 가장 하고싶은 건 서버관리자가 되는 것이구요,
<Seony> 당장 돈벌이를 생각한다면 웹사이트 제작이겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 앞으로의 언어는... PHP, 파이썬을 주력으로 밀고싶어요.
<Seony> 나중에 시간이 되면 GO를 좀 공부해보구요..
<Sunn> (나도 학교나 갈까....?)
<Seony> 리눅스 만지는 사람 입장에서 파이썬은 아주 재밌더라구요...
<Sunn> 4년 꼬박 다니신거인가요..?
<Seony> 음... 대략 5년 반은 다닌 거 같네요
<Sunn> 한국에서요?
<Seony> 아니죠 ㅎㅎ. Sunn님은 아직 제가 어디 사는지 모르시군요... ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 미국이시죠?
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> (실은 제가..대화를 해놓고도, 누가 누군지를 잘 기억을 못해요)
<Seony> 유학생이라서, 4년만에 졸업하기는 힘들어요
<Seony> 일단 이 동네 서버관리자 평균연봉이 $60,000 정도 되거든요.
<Seony> 딴데보다는 저렴하지만, 그래도 그 정도면 더이상 욕심 안부릴 수 있으니..
<Sunn> 국내에서는 서버관리자 연봉이 보통 얼마나 되죠....?
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 서버 관리자는 아니지만
<bluedusk> 비슷한 직종에 근무 한다고 할수 있긴 하지만
<bluedusk> 연봉 3천이 채 안되네요
<bluedusk> .......
<Sunn> 2배 넘게 차이나네요..ㅡㅡa
<bluedusk> Sunn, 어디랑요?
<Seony> 대신 세금이 쎄잖아요...
<Sunn> 그런가요..>?
<Sunn> 아, bluedusk님도 미국이세요...?
<Seony> 미혼이거나, 기혼이래도 애 없으면 33% 떼는데요..
<Seony> 거기다 집 렌트비까지 합치면... 비슷하겠네요..
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 한쿡 살아요
<bluedusk> 미쿡말 못해요
<Sunn> Seony:으음, 그러겠네요.
<Sunn> bluedusk: 저도 미쿡말..모해요, 저 미역국밖에 못마셔요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 대신 서버관리 5년차 넘어가면 한 $100,000 정도 연봉 받을 거에요...
<Seony> 아... 7년차는 넘어야겠구나..
<Sunn> Seony: 그런데, 참 그게..한국이랑은 많이 차이가 나네요.
<Seony> 인건비가 쎈 나라잖아요..
<Seony> 반대로 생각하면, 뭐 하나 고치는데 비용이 상상을 초월하죠... 마냥 좋은 것만은 아니에요
<Seony> 자동차 정비업소 가면 시간당 $70씩 계산하거든요...
<Sunn> ㅠ.ㅠ
<Sunn> bluddusk님께선 몇년차이세요..?
<Seony> 오일교환이야 금액이 딱 정해져있지만, 타이어 로테이션 한 번 하면 오일교환까지 합쳐서 $100 예상해야죠...
<bluedusk> 저
<bluedusk> 몇년이지.;
<bluedusk> 대략 한 4~5년 정도 된거 같지만..
<bluedusk> 할줄아는것도 실력도..능력도 없..;
<bluedusk> ...........
<bluedusk> 말하고보니 암울하네
<Sunn> 설마요~^^
<bluedusk> 도망가야지
<bluedusk> 휙~
<Sunn> seony님, 처음 학기때는 어떠셨어요?
<Seony> 유학온거 후회했어요.
<Sunn> 사모님이랑 같이 가셨나요?
<Seony> 영어가 생각보다 훨씬 어렵고 힘들어서 내가 여기 왜 왔나 싶었죠.
<Seony> 네. 와이프랑 같이 와야죠. 와이프 혼자 한국에서 뭐하겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 엄청난 결정이셨겠어요ㅗ.
<Seony> 사실 결정은 빠르고 쉽게 내렸어요 ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 사모님이 영어를 잘하시나요...?
<Seony> 그냥 막연히 가고싶다! 이 생각 들자마자 무작정 가고싶어졌고 그냥 와버렸죠.
<Seony> 음... 아뇨 제 와이프는 언어에 소질이 없어서... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한국말도 저보다 딸려요
<Sunn> 설마요...^^;;
<Seony> 난독증에 다혈질이라... ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 난독증 있으면 영어 읽기 힘들거든요.
<Sunn> 설마요~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 딱 보면 단어들이 비슷비슷해서...
<Seony> 일단 결정적으로 공부는 저만 햇으니, 제 와이프는 영어 하나도 못해요
<Sunn> 한인타운에서 그냥 지내시나요..?
<Seony> 아뇨. 한국사람 많이 사는데는 집값이 비싸서요...
<Seony> 로컬 서민들 사는데 껴서 살아요 ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 많이 답답하셨겠어요.
<Seony> 적응하면 그렇지도 않아요.
<Seony> 오히려 한국사람 있는데를 피하게 되죠
<Seony> 미국에서는 한국사람 많이 알아봐야 좋을 거 하나도 없거든요.
<Sunn> 사실...그렇죠.
<Seony> 모르고 살 수는 없지만, 그렇다고 많이 알아서 좋을 건 없어요.
<Seony> 적당한 선에서 인간관계를 형성해야죠...
<Sunn> 국내로 들어오실 생각은 없으시죠..?
<Seony> 뭐 가끔 한국생활이 그리워서 가고싶은거 아니라면 별로 가고싶진 않아요..
<Seony> 뉴스 보니까, 한국이 점점 더 살기 어려워지는 거 같더라구요..
<Sunn> 예.
<Sunn> 궁금한게 있는데, 서버관리에 있어서 '언어'는 어떻게 활용되나요?
<Seony> 와이프는 딱 한국 스타일인데...
<Seony> 그래도 여기가 낫대요...
<Sunn> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 서버관리에 있어서 언어는, 서버관리를 하면서 필요한 툴들을 직접 만들어쓴다는데 의미가 있죠.
<Sunn> 예를 들어서요?
<Seony> 뭐 예를 들자면,
<bluedusk> 반복되는 작업들?
<Seony> 제 맥북프로는 매일 밤 11시 30분에 서버에 붙은 외장하드랑 동기화를 하거든요.
<Sunn> 가령 파일명을 바꾼다던지요..?ㅎㅎㅎ
<Sunn> bluedusk님 또 오셨네요.ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저 퇴근할꺼에요
<Sunn> 고생하셨어요.^^
<bluedusk> 칼퇴근은 직장인의 미덕이지만
<Seony> 여기서 이걸 제가 직접 명령어를 치지않아도 알아서 판단해서 실행하게끔 스크립트 언어로 짜는거죠...
<bluedusk> 오늘 아침에 지각해서
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Sunn> rsync와 crontab으로요..?
<Sunn> 아,
<Sunn> 맥이시죠?
<Seony> 네. 맥에 있는 rsync가 리눅스의 그것과 사용법이 같거든요.
<Seony> 아무래도 표준 명령어이니...
<Sunn> 맥에서도 스크립트가 짜지나요?
<Sunn> 으음. rsync는 진리군요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥 = 유닉스
<bluedusk> 쉘이 같으니
<Sunn> 투둥...!!
<bluedusk> 쉘만 같으면
<Seony> 맥은 기본적인 개발환경이 모두 갖춰져있어요.
<Sunn> 맥이 유닉스인걸 오늘 처음 알았어요.
<bluedusk> 굳이 쉘 스크립 아니라 다른 언어로 짜도 되고 파이썬이나 펄등.;
<Sunn> 갑자기 맥이 좋아보여요.+_+
<Seony> 파이썬, 루비, PHP, 아파치, PostgreSQL, BASH 등등...
<bluedusk> 맥 != 유닉스
<Seony> 기본적으로 다 갖추고 있어요..
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ
<Sunn> 충격적인데요?
<Seony> 헐... 그래요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥 OS X 10.0 부터 유닉스였는데요
<Seony> 정확히는 넥스트스텝 때부터...
<Sunn> 그렇군요..!
<Sunn> 갑자기 맥에 관심이 가져요.
<Sunn> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 저도 전공 바꿀까요?
<Seony> 뭐 이래저래 자세한 부분에 있어서까지 유닉스네 마네 하는 논쟁을 안한다면요,
<Sunn> 근데 왠지 국내에서는 박봉이라...
<Seony> 일단 맥은 유닉스라고 볼 수 있어요.
<Sunn> 일단, 그렇군요.
<Seony> 그래서 리눅스 쓰던 분들이 맥 쓰면 더 잘쓸 수 있죠.
<Seony> 더 재밌어요.
<Sunn> 호오,
<Sunn> 일단 리눅스를 더 열심히 써봐야 겠군요...!!ㅎㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 맥도, 루트로 파생되나요..?
<Seony> 다만 리눅스랑 구조가 조금 다르긴 한데, 그래도 POSIX는 준수하니까 기본은 같죠...
<Seony> 음... 맥은 우분투처럼 root 로그인은 허용 안해요. sudo 써야죠
<Sunn> 파일 시스템이 루트에서 파생되나요..?
<Seony>  / 이거요?
<Sunn> 예.
<Seony> 그거야 유닉스니까 당연하죠..
<Sunn> swee~~~~t
<Seony> 기본적인 /bin, /sbin, /usr 등등 다 있어요.
<Sunn> awesome..@@
<Sunn> '패키지'개념도 똑같나요.."
<Seony> 게다가 우분투의 apt-get의 모태가 되는 Port 시스템도 있고..
<Sunn> ?
<Seony> 패키지 개념은 달라요.
<Sunn> port라,
<bluedusk> port 시스템은 bsd에도..;
<Sunn> 어때요..?
<Seony> 음... 일단 맥은 응용프로그램이 폴더로 이루어져있는데요,
<Seony> 맥에서 볼 때는 그냥 응용프로그램처럼 보이죠...
<Sunn> 엇, 설치용 SD카드가 준비가 되었네요.
<Sunn> 예.
<Seony> 근데 뜯어보면 폴더로 구성되어있구요..
<Sunn> 와우.
<Seony> 응용프로그램을 설치하는 과정은 없어요.
<Seony> 그냥 아무데나 놓고 실행할 수 있구요...
<Sunn> ㅡㅡa 아이폰도 같은 구조인거군요..!
<Seony> 마찬가지로, 삭제할 땐 그냥 휴지통으로..
<Sunn> 호오,
<Seony> ㅎㅎ iOS가 맥에서 나왔으니 당연하겠쬬...
<Sunn> 신기해.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 응용프로그램 자체가, 자기가 필요한 모든 라이브러리를 통째로 다 갖고있는 식이에요..
<Sunn> 윈도우만 비효율적이군요.
<Seony> 레지스트리를 놓고보자면 좀 그렇긴 하죠...
<Sunn> 후우,
<Sunn> 놀랍습니다.
<Sunn> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 개인적으로 맥용 터미널 폰트를 아주 좋아해요.
<Seony> 글씨가 작으면서도 가독성이 좋거든요
<Sunn> 잡스가 대학시절부터 글씨체 수업을 부지런히 들었더니
<Sunn> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 좋은 폰트를 제공해주는거군요.
<Sunn> 아, 설치 SD가 준비가 다 되어서,
<Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> SD카드 라이브시디(?)로 접속해 오겠습니다.
<Seony> 음.... 만다린이라는 호텔이 평가가 좋군..
<Seony> 그나저나 조금 있으면 우분투 12.04 나오는군요
<bluedusk> Seony, 정식 릴리즈 날짜가 언제죠?
<bluedusk> 25일인가요?
<Seony> 26일요
<bluedusk> 내일 모레군요
<Sunn> ;(
<Sunn> 라이브 sD를 만들었는데, 인식이 안되서 라이브시디에서 다시 만들고 있어요.
<grr> 정식 릴리즈가 되면 X를 써보도록 노력해봐야겠네요...
<Seony> imsu: 저번에 그 여드름 찍는 알고리즘 숙제 있잖아...
<Seony> imsu: 완전히 다 끝냈다. Kruskal, Prim 둘 다 완벽하게 작동해. 근데 전에 그 답이라고 했던 C는 완전 틀린 게, 파이썬으로 작성해도 200라인이 넘는걸 달랑 30줄로 작성해버렸으니...
<Seony> 당최 그 답이라고 만든 애들은 뭐하는 애들인지....
<Seony> 그것두 그 교재에 실린 답이라던데...
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-25
<GuNboss> 안녕하세요...
<razGon_Xch> .비오는 날입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 어서옵셔!
<razGon_Xch> aloha!
<Seony> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 오랫만에 뵙네요
<razGon_Xch> 오래간만ㅇ입니다. ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 여기 한국은 비가 오네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기는 바람이 많이 불어서 요즘 밤에는 좀 춥습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 근데 질문있는데요. 노트북에 하드 잠금하는 경우 있나요? 넷북에 윈xp설치하려니 하드디스크 인식이 안되고요.
<Seony> 하드만 따로 잠그는 기능은 없을 거에요. 패스워드 걸어서 부팅하기 전에 암호 물어보는 경우는 있구요...
<Seony> 보통 하드디스크 인식이 안되는 경우면, BIOS 설정 가셔서 SATA모드를 변경해보세요.
<razGon_Xch> 코분투로 하려고 하니 라이브는 되는데 설치가 안됩니다. 하드에 뭔가 잠금모드 되어 있는 거같습니다. 네이버에 보니 LG x130은 하드 비활성화 뭐라고 해야 한다고 하더군요
<razGon_Xch> 아!
<Seony> 아마 AHCI인가로 되어있을텐데, 그걸 바꾸면 XP에서 인식이 되는 경우가 있어요.
<Seony> XP가 하도 오래되서 이제는 일부 SATA 설정을 못읽어오는 경우가 좀 있거든요...
<razGon_Xch> 아! 그렇군요.
<razGon_Xch> 코분투도 설치에 문제가 잇더군요.
<Seony> 그럼 아마 자체 바이오스에서 하드디스크가 잠그는 기능이 별도로 있는 놋북임을 의심해봐야겠네요
<razGon_Xch> 바이오스에는 그런게 없습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 아마도 엘지 섭센타만 가능하게 한건아닌지.. 아니면 하드웨어적인 문제가 있는거 같습니다만.
<Seony> 하드디스크 자체에는 잠그는 기능을 본 적이 없어서 아마 그럴 리는 없을 거구요... 필시 놋북 자체의 기능이 아닐까 합니다...
<Seony> 다만, 아주 특이한 일부 놋북에 한해서,
<razGon_Xch> 엘지에서 그런 뻘짓을 할지...후...
<Seony> 보안기능이 추가된 델이나 IBM 놋북의 경우, 하드디스크가 바뀌면 부팅을 거부하는 경우도 봤어요...
<razGon_Xch> 아...
<Seony> 옛날거라 요즘은 있을리가 없지만...
<Seony> 근데 넷북이라면 그런 쓸데없는 기능을 넣지는 않았을테고...
<razGon_Xch> 업무용이면 그렇지만 넷북이라면 그러긴아닐텐데요.
<Seony> 그 하드디스크를 다른데 꼽아보시거나, 다른 하드디스크가 있으면 구해서 넷북에 다시 꽂아보세요...
<razGon_Xch> 그러게요.
<razGon_Xch> 그러기에는 귀차니즘과 제 넷북이 아니라 선배님이 시키셔서...
<razGon_Xch> 그냥 엘지섭센터로 가라고 해야 될수도 있네요.
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 오늘은 환자없어서 이짓하고 잇네요.ㅎㅋ
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요
<razGon_Xch> Seony, 진로는 정하셨는지요?
<razGon_Xch> 곳 6월인데.
<bluedusk> 생각해보니
<bluedusk> korail 기차 예매는
<bluedusk> 리눅스 크롬에서 예매 잘 되네요
<bluedusk> -_-a
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<razGon_Xch> 어디올라가세요?
<bluedusk> 출장가요
<razGon_Xch> 아! 맞다. 아직 12.04안나왔나요?
<bluedusk> 광주
<bluedusk> 네
<razGon_Xch> 후....
<razGon_Xch> 유감입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 웰컴.^^
<razGon_Xch> 바쁜시간 아니면 예약 안하셔도 되긴합니다만.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 호남선은 많이 남더군요
<Seony> razGon_Xch: 제 진로야 뭐, 졸업하고 여기 남아서 취업하는거죠...
<razGon_Xch> 하와이로 정하셨군요.
<razGon_Xch> 미대륙으로 가신다고 하시길래.
<Seony> 안되면 돌아가는 거야 어쩔 수 없지만, 일단 하와이에서 시도해보고 본토로 가든가 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저도 본토로
<bluedusk> +__+
<bluedusk> razGon_Xch, 그렇긴 한데 출장 다니면 그냥 예약 하고 다니는게 편하더라구요
<Seony> 근데 요즘 북한이 도발하네 어쩌네 하던데 다들 괜찮으신가요?
<razGon_Xch> bluedusk, 그렇군요. 하긴 그래야 시간버리지 않겠죠.
<bluedusk> Seony, 항상 선거철 다가오면 나오는 이야기라
<razGon_Xch> Seony, 뭐 항상 그러잖아요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 그냥저냥
<razGon_Xch> 다 그렇죠.
<Seony> 그래도 북한이 직접 한 소리잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 뭐 맘상하는 일이 많아서 그런데. 뭐라고 할거 있겠어요?
<bluedusk> 제가 보기엔 북한 지도층이나 우리나라 정치권에 높으신분들이나 알아서 상부 상조 하고 사는거 같아요
<bluedusk> 기브엔 테이크
<Seony> 하긴 높으신 분들이 아직 국내에 있는걸 보니 별일은 없겠네요
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 정답닙니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 일본 꼴보기싫어서라도 전쟁은 안났으면 좋겠네요.
<Seony> 전쟁나면 분명 전쟁특수로 또다시 호황을 누릴테니...
<razGon_Xch> 중국제무기로 채워질겁니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 방사능 위험 때문에 가격이 아무리 싸도 일본산 오징어 안사먹을려고 노력하는데, 반찬가게에서 파는 오징어 젓갈은 이게 또 일본산일지도 모른다는 생각이 문득 드네요...
<Seony> 방금 저녁식사 반찬으로 오징어 젓갈 먹었는데...
<razGon_Xch> 태평양산.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 아웅..LG x130!! 정말 이거 우분투 설치도 안되고 쩝~!
<Seony> 며칠 전에 또 놋북 하나 굴러들어왔네요... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이번꺼는 인텔 코어2듀오 2.4
<Seony> 아줌마가 어찌나 놋북을 더럽게 썼는지, 노트북 만지면 손이 끈적끈적...
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 금발에 쭉빵 아줌마
<bluedusk> +__+
<Seony> 한국아줌마 였어요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ....
<razGon_Xch> Seony, 오~~~ 축하! 저도 놋북좀 들어왔으면. 남들은 낡았다고 하는거 재활용하는재미 쏠쏠한데..ㅋ
<Seony> razGon_Xch: 축하해주실 것까지야... ㅎㅎ 집으로 갖고오자마자 바로 창고로 고고씽... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 허걱...
<razGon_Xch> 저는 그거 분해해서 쓰는데.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 그정도면 한 3-4년된거인데.
<razGon_Xch> 아니면 재조립해서 불우아동들에게 주는 운동같은 것도 괜찮은데요.
<razGon_Xch> 코분투깔아서.
<Seony> 구글에서 클라우스 서비스인 Google Drive를 발표했는데, 사용 약관이 좀 웃기네요...
<Seony> 그야말로 "올리는 순간 다 내꺼"래요..
<Seony> 사용자의 소유가 아니라 구글의 소유...
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 안사용. 그만!
<razGon_Xch> 구글의 문서도구는 정말 편리하더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 그게 개인서버용도로 나온 프레임 같은거 있으면 설치해서 쓰는 것도 좋을 거 같아요.
<razGon_Xch> 물론 그거 안만들겠지만요.
<Seony> 구글문서 얘기하시는 거죠?
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<Seony> 그거 걔네 주요 사업 중 하나인데 절대 공개할 리가 없죠 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 유무선 연동.
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 정말 편리합니다.
<Seony> 전 안써봐서 잘...
<razGon_Xch> 핸폰으로 문서 작성하고 그게 바로 올라가고
<razGon_Xch> 간단한 워드나 메모는 쓰기 좋더라구요.
<Seony> 제가 추구하는 건, 겜은 겜기로 하고 전화는 전화기로 해야한다거든요... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 문서는 문서작성 프로그램으로...
<razGon_Xch> 집에서 쓰고 병원와서 보고 집에갈때 핸폰으로 보고요.
<Seony> 음... 드랍박스로도 가능하겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 구글에는 되도록이면 정보를 올리지 말자는 쪽이라서...
<razGon_Xch> 저는 서버로 그것을 쓰고있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 드랍박스대신에 제 개인서버 쓰는데. 핸폰하고 연동되는 프레임이 없어서요./
<razGon_Xch> 구글의 연동되는 건 정말 좋고 편리한데... 문제는 구글을 못믿겠어요!
<razGon_Xch> 그렇다고 네이버를 믿는 것도 아니지만요.
<razGon_Xch> 설치형 문서도구 같은게 있으면 그것을 쓸듯해요.
<razGon_Xch> 아.. 진짜 그러면 클라우드인데.
<razGon_Xch> 물론 VNC로 다 해결하고 있지만요.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 핸드폰으로도 연결이 안된다는 점이 걸리죠.
<razGon_Xch> 범용성! 그게 가장 중요합니다. 유비쿼터스
<ndsin> 헝
<imsu> Seony, 오셨습니까 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 헐 이 시간에 뭐해?
<Seony> 나도 오늘 새벽 5시 30분에 잤는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony, 일어난거에요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오오 아침형 인간
<imsu> Seony, 그런건 아니구요 ㅋㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-26
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 오늘 완전히 한가롭습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 다들 여수엑스포가신다고 먼저 다녀오시려고 하던데...ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 안녕하세요.저는 어제 너무 늦게 자서 피곤하네요.
<vanity> 저도 어제 새벽까지 술먹고 출근했더니 정신을 못차리겠어요 ㅋ
<vanity> 점심 맛있게 드세요~
<Seony> 헛... 벌써 점심시간이 지났군요..
<Seony> 아... 딱 맞는거구나
<tester> 안녕하세요
<tester> 누구 안계세요?
<tester> 오늘 우분투 12.04 공개되는 날 아닌가요???
<tester> 그렇게 알고 있었는데 아직 우분투 사이트에 베타버젼만 보이네요 ^^;;
<vanity> 음.. 시차때문에 그런거 아닐까요? 미국은 아직 새벽일걸요 ^^
<Seony> 여러분... 12.04 나왔습니다...
<drake> 흐..
<drake_eb> q
<sungminwi> 안녕하세요. 12.04 LTS는 모두 받으셨나요? ^^
<sungminwi> 어... Requires Kernel 하면서 CD로 부팅할 때 오류가 나네요...
<sungminwi> Intel Centrino Pentium 4는 더 이상 지원이 안되는건가요?
<drake_cli> 아웅
<ihavnoth> 안드로이드 개발환경 설정 매뉴얼 페이지는 이미 12.04 기준으로 업데이트 됐네요
<drake_cli> dh
<drake_cli> 오오
<ihavnoth> 하지만 제 노트북 업데이트해서 한달 써보고 빌드 서버는 나중에 업데이트 해야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 업데이트 했다 빌드 문제 생기면 욕 바가지로...
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-27
<ubuntu> 12.04 english live mode. cpu celeron 2.6Ghz, mem 2G
<ubuntu_noob> download mirror http://ftp.daum.net
<ubuntu_noob> have a nice weekend. bye~
<asdfasdf> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<drake_e> 안녕하세요?
<drake_e> 간만입니다
<bluedusk> drake_e, 내일 세미나 못갈거 같아요
<bluedusk> 삼성에서 호출하네요
<drake_e> 뭐 내일은 그냥 술먹는 날이에요
<drake_e> 저 발표자료 준비 하나도 안했음
<drake_e> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> 저 사실 usb에 우분투 깔기 주제로 발표 해보려고 했는데
<drake_e> 오
<bluedusk> 그냥 저냥 어케 넘어가버렸네요 ㅋ
<drake_e> 그거 시연할까나
<bluedusk> -t-
<drake_e> 12.04 새로운 기능 자체가 없어서 고민중이었는데
<drake_e> 그냥 저번처럼 또 usb에다가 우분투 설치할까
<bluedusk> 전 버박으로 깔긴 하는데
<drake_e> 서버로
<bluedusk> 그나저나 10.04 판올림 해야 할지 말ㅇ라야 할지 고민중
<bluedusk> compiz를 버릴수가 없는데
<bluedusk> ㅡㅜ
<drake_e> compiz는 되지만 큐브가 안됨
<bluedusk> 큐브만 안되는게 아니지 않나요?
<bluedusk> 하긴 12.04는 아예 안써봐서 .;
<drake_e> 아 뭐 compiz 자체는 11.10 비슷하네유
<razGon_Xch> drake_e, 오래간만입니다. !!
<bluedusk> 11.10에서는 unity랑 겁나 충돌했었거든요.;
<bluedusk> 아 다음도 느리네.;
<razGon_Xch> 12.04판올림하는거 별루 인가요?
<bluedusk> 설마 12.04 받는사람들이 이리 많나.;
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 한두달은 기다려주는 센스!
<razGon_Xch> LTS버전을 기다리는 사람들은 많겠죠.
<drake_e> ㅇㅅㅇ
<drake_e> 꽤나 안정적이기도 하고..
<drake_e> (물론 서버)
<bluedusk> 아 그냥 wayland 나올때까지 기둘릴까.;
<bluedusk> 14.04까지.;
<razGon_Xch> 12.04코드명은 뭔가요?
<razGon_Xch> lucid lynx에서 다음은 뭐?
<drake_e> Precise Pangolin
<drake_e> Lucid Lynx 다음은 Mavrick
<drake_e> Natty
<drake_e> Oneiric
<drake_e> Precise
<bluedusk> 아
<bluedusk> 13.04 코드명
<bluedusk> realy realese? 하면 잼나겠네
<razGon_Xch> 귀한 천산갑이네요.
<drake_e> 오 그거 좋네
<razGon_Xch> 소중한 천산갑.... 흠... 보안에 신경썼나?
<drake_e> Really Release ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 오 빵터짐
<bluedusk> ㅋ_ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 내년 4월 1일에 13.04 코드명 바꾼다고
<bluedusk> realy release 로
<bluedusk> 깜짝 만우절
<bluedusk> 아
<bluedusk> 그나저나
<drake_e> 나도 수학 잘하고싶다
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ]
<bluedusk> 저도 산수 잘하고 싶..;
<razGon_Xch> drake_e, 질문있는데요. lg-X130 노트북으로 윈도우XP나 우분투등을 설치하는 데 에러가 납니다. 하드 인식을 못한다고 하거나 아니면 설치시 에러가 납니다.
<razGon_Xch> 하드디스크 문제는 아닌거 같구요. 우분투 라이브는 잘되는데. 네이버보니 하드에 막아놓은게 있다던거 같은데.
<razGon_Xch> 뭐있나요?
<razGon_Xch> 아니면 하드 본연의 문제일수 잇으려나요? 2년된 넷북인데.
<autowiz05> 디스크 컨트롤러 드라이버가 대부분 잡히긴 합니다만.
<autowiz05> 컨트롤러 로드가 안되면 하드가 없다고 나올 수 는 있습니다.
<autowiz05> 하드를 분리하여 확인해 보시거나, 또 다른 OS를 설치해보시거나(win7 등) , LG 복구 시디등으로 작업을 시도해 보시기를 권해 드립니다.
<autowiz05> 전 출장~~
<razGon_Xch> 엘지 복구 시디가 안됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 다른 OS인 우분투나 bodhi를 깔아도 같은 문제가 생깁니다.
<drake_e> 음.. efi issue인가..
<bluedusk> 앜
<bluedusk> 12.04 upgrade 중
<bluedusk> .........
<bluedusk> 망했..;
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<bluedusk> 우왕 써드파티 저장소 사용한다고 업글 안되넹
<Sunn> 노크노크..?
<Sunn> i want to use 'rsync' on my ubunto increamantally,
<Sunn> each backups have different folder...like - "/2012-04-26-backup"
<Sunn> how could i write the scripts..?
<Sunn> bye....!!
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-28
<jeff708> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<jeff708> 저 질문이있는대
<jeff708> 혹시 이번에나온 12.04에 리얼타임커널이 포함되어있나요??
<Seony> 포함안된 것 같은데요. 구글링해봐도 나오는 게 없네요
<jeff708> 리눅스최신버젼이 포함되어 나왔는데 ......... 최신버젼으로 개발 안했나보네요 ㅠ..ㅠ
<Seony> LTS이니만큼 최신버전으로 개발하면 안되겠죠...
<Seony> 최신버전이라고 다 좋은 건 아니니깐요... 저는 오히려 최신이 아니라 더 좋던데요..
<jeff708> 다음버젼 기다려야겠네요
<jeff708> .........
<jeff708> 감사합니다 안녕히게세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-04-29
<bundo> 하이 ^^;
<bundo> 하이
<JSeongTae76^M> 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> hello....!!
<Seony> Hi
<Sunn> wht r u doing?
<Seony> doing assignments
<Sunn> assignments..assigments..yap, U R STUDNT
<Sunn> ;)
<Seony> almost done, :)
<Sunn> wht time is there..?
<Sunn> i mean...wht tim is it in there
<Seony> 21:00
<Sunn> sunday..?
<Seony> no it's saturday
<Sunn> ;) TGI~~S...kk
<Sunn> here is 17:00 sunday,
<Seony> Yes, I know. Tomorrow is Monday for you guys, and is Sunday for me, :P
<Sunn> huh..
<Sunn> TT
<Sunn> have we ever told about 'RSYNC'?
<Seony> yes
<Sunn> i have a NAS and it could be conneted with..ssh
<Sunn> and '.sh' is also able to operate
<Sunn> but..the OS is embaded linux
<Seony> I see. The external hard drive has an operating system... wow...
<Seony> it's smart.
<Sunn> so it's not easy to install other package
<Seony> suppose.
<Sunn> and it has no RSYNC and..CRONTAB
<Seony> if it's customizable, it's dangerous.
<Seony> definitely.
<Sunn> ah..!
<Seony> don't expect to much to the "External Hard Drive"
<Seony> That's not a PC, right?
<Sunn> yah
<Seony> don't expect to much to the "External Hard Drive", then. :)
<Sunn> hello..!
<Seony> to much/too much
<Sunn> external hard drive....ㅡ므
<Sunn> now i see,
<Sunn> So i complain to the company,
<Sunn> "PLS install 'crontab' and 'rsync' on here...!"
<Sunn> "then, it should be much more useful....!!"
<Seony> I recommend you to use the rsync command from your computer instead of nas.
<Sunn> just, i want to sync between...nas and other nas
<Seony> which one would has more error, sender? or receiver?
<Seony> which side would be more comfortable?
<Sunn> ah..it's same model
<Sunn> kkkk
<Seony> Think about it. Sender should be your computer, which means that NAS doesn't need to have those kind of commands.
<Sunn> Uh..!
<Seony> because, "Back up" is being executed by you, not the nas.
<Sunn> not, the nas,
<Seony> Do not let any nas take your data from your computer.
<Sunn> you mean, NAS doen't be made for TAKING
<Seony> You're a sender. Anybody, any electronical device can't take out your data.
<Seony> If your nas can automatically grab your data without your password, and that nas would be hacked, you're free for all of your data.
<Sunn> how about, 'auto self backup system' on nas
<Seony> You would not be able to protect your data, in other words.
<Seony> run rsync and crontab on your computer.
<Seony> not on nas.
<Sunn> frankly speaking, I have a backuping coumputer.
<Sunn> A computer for bacukp from the date of nas
<Sunn> and yesterday, it's broken.! ;(
<Sunn> the mother board was unstable
<Sunn> i turned on the computer with only mother board and graphic card. and
<Seony> i see. you can run rsync and crontab command on your computer for backing up toward the nas, anyway.
<Sunn> after 7 hours, the power was just..died
<Sunn> so, you tough me "NAS is not a computer..!'
<Seony> what i want to say is, the sender has to be your computer, not the nas.
<Sunn> But, actually the other NAS, higher grade model, i don't have,
<Sunn> has CRONTAB and RSYNC
<Seony> you don't understand what i mean...
<Sunn> you mean, even other nas has CRONTAB and RSYNC
<Sunn> it should never be SENDER
<Seony> that's right. so your computer has to be a sender.
<Sunn> don't you..?
<Sunn> then, how about....'backuping computer'
<Sunn> 'backup machine'
<Seony> no matter whether your nas has commands or not. The sender who sends your data for backing it up has to be your computer, ok?
<Seony> 한국말로 하세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Sunn> ㅎㅎㅎ 감사합니다.
<Sunn> 제가 가지고 있는 나스가 써버이고,
<Sunn> 그 서버로 쓰는 나스의 데이타를 백업하는 컴퓨터는 상관 없는거네요..?
<Seony> 제 말은요,
<Seony> NAS가 rsync나 크론 명령어를 가질 필요가 없단 얘기에요..
<Sunn> 예. 오히려, 해킹에 노출될 수가 있으니까요.
<Seony> NAS에 붙어있는, 혹은 NAS가 연결된 네트워크 안에서 돌아가는 리눅스 컴퓨터가 명령어를 돌리면 되죠.
<Sunn> 지난번에는 나스 안에 백업스크립트를 심는 쪽으로 가르쳐주었었거든요.
<Sunn> 가르쳐 주셨었거든요.
<Sunn> (한국말 어렵다..ㅎㅎ)
<Seony> 현재 그 NAS에는 그게 안되니까, 그냥 컴퓨터에서 돌리면 된다는 얘기죠.
<Seony> 제 생각이지만, 백업은 보내는 쪽이 해주는 거지, 저장되는 쪽이 알아서 갖고오는 건 틀렸다고 생각하거든요..
<Sunn> 예,
<Sunn> 저도 그래서 NAS가 (써버니까) 백업쪽으로 데이타를 보내게 하고 싶었어요.
<Seony> 그러니 NAS가 rsync가 되던말던 상관없이 보내는 쪽이 일방적으로 보내버리면 된다는 거죠
<Sunn> 설명좀요.
<Seony> 어차피 rsync가 돌아가는 방식은 쌍방향이긴 한데, 그 명령어를 실행하는 주체가 컴퓨터가 되면 된다는 얘기에요..
<Sunn> 어차피 명령을 컴퓨터에서 내려야 한다는 거네요?
<Seony> 네. NAS가 그게 될 필요가 없다는 거죠... NAS가 SSH만 된다면...
<Sunn> 음, ssh는 되
<Sunn> 되요.
<Seony> 아 근데... 생각해보니까,
<Sunn> sftp는 안되요.
<Seony> rsync는 보내는 쪽, 받는 쪽 모두 명령어가 있어야하는군요..
<Sunn> 예.ㅡㅡa
<Sunn> 근데 바로 상위모델에는 rsync와 crontab이 지원이 되니, 쫌 배아프더라구요.ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> (물론 가격차이는...4배이상이지만요..ㅎㅎ)
<Seony> 격이 얼마나 하는데요?
<Sunn> 제껀 네이버 최저가(기기만) 17만9천원,
<Sunn> 그 상위모델은 80만원이에요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 다들 리눅스 하는 사람들 입장에서 NAS라는 물건은 그냥 컴퓨터로 만들면 된다고 하니까 한 번도 관심 가져본 적 없거든요..
<Sunn> '가운데'가 없어요. 그래서 그쪽 회사도 고민중이에요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 80만원이면 그냥 넷북이나 놋북을 사서 그걸 파일서버로 만드는 게 훨씬 나아보이는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 다만 NAS가 장점이 '전기세'가 싸게 먹혀서요, 전력효율이 좋거든요.
<Sunn> 예. 저도 그생각.
<Seony> 음... 놋북도 전기세 얼마 안나오지 않아요?
<Sunn> 한달에 얼마 나올까요..?아,근데 거기가 미국이니..
<Sunn> 아니, 하와이..셨던가요?
<Seony> 네. ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 거긴 한달에 얼마나오세요..? 전체,
<Seony> 근데 어차피 한국이라고 해도, 놋북이면 전기세가 한 달에 1만원도 안나오는 걸로 알고있어요..
<Seony> 음... 저는 전기를 좀 많이 쓰는 편이라... ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 18만원짜리 제 나스가 전기세가 3천원이 안넘어요.
<Sunn> 듣기로는 80만원짜리가 전력효율이 더 좋다고도 하던데, 정확하게 확인은 못해봤어요.
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<Sunn> 그러다보니, 잘 만들면 팔기엔 딱 좋죠.
<Sunn> 아님 프리나스로 한대 돌릴까요..??ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 저는 일단 제 맘대로 제어가 안되는 물건은 싫어서... ㅎㅎ 외장하드 아니면 컴퓨터로...
<Sunn> 그러시군요...+_+ 저도 그게 너무 답답해요.
<Seony> 어차피 남는 놋북으로 파일서버 만든거니까 부담은 없지만, NAS를 써도 되는 걸 놋북까지 사야한다면 확실히 부담이 되긴 하죠...
<Sunn> NAS가 사용자입장에선 쓰기가 편한게, 18만원에 2베이 레이드1 간단하게 설정이 다 되니까 좋더라구요.
<Sunn> (사실 요즘엔 웹서버로도 많이 쓰이더라구요)
<Sunn> 암튼 그걸 여쭤보고 싶었어요.
<Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<Seony> 제가 전에 쓰던 맥미니는 그냥 자체적으로 레이드 0/1 지원되서... ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 나스가 한대 있고, 이게 현재 서버이기 때문에 백업용 컴퓨터를 한대 돌리고 싶어요.
<Sunn> 맥미니..ㅎㄷㄷㄷ 정말 갖고 싶었는데..ㅠ.ㅠ
<Sunn> 현재 이놈은 레이드 없이 단독 하드로 가고 있는 상황이거든요.
<Seony> 저는 뭐... 그냥 그런 거 없이 외장하드 2개 붙여서 rsync로 고고씽.. ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 두곳에다 백업해놓으시는건가요..?
<Seony> 한 군데에다 백업해놓으면, 파일서버가 새벽에 다른 외장하드로 싱크를 해줘요..
<Seony> 제가 두 군데 다 싱크할 필요는 없죠. 컴퓨터가 알아서 해줘야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 백업은 파일서버에다 해놓으시는건가요..?
<Seony> 네... 그 파일서버에서 영화 스트리밍도 해주고, MP3 공유에 토렌트 머신으로도 쓰이고..
<Seony> 이래저래 다 써요.
<Sunn> 컴퓨터->외장하드1, 파일서버->외장하드2 이런식..?
<Seony> 아뇨...
<Seony> 맥북, 파일서버-외장하드1, 2
<Seony> 이런 식으로요...
<Sunn> 그럼 파일서버가 원본 외 백업본을 2개를 가지는건가요?
<autowiz03> 며칠 무리를 했더니 20시간 숙면하고 일어났네요
<Seony> 네. 그런 셈이죠.
<Sunn> 와.
<Sunn> 잠자느라 수고하셨습니다.
<Seony> 맥북에서 파일서버에 달린 외장하드1로 직접 쏴주면, 새벽에 외장하드1->2로 싱크를 해주는거죠.
<Sunn> 혹시 거기는 번개는 잘 안치나요..?ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> autowiz03, 헛... 진짜 20시간요?
<autowiz03> 허리가  아흑흑
<autowiz03> 중간에 몇번 깨서 10초 정도 시간 확인하고 다시 자버렸네요
<Sunn> 아 그렇군요.
<Sunn> autowiz03 좀 쉬어가며 주무세요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 정말 rsync를 잘 써보고 싶은데...ㅠ.ㅠ 아직은 뾰족~하게 각이 안나오네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> rsync를 쓰는 명령어나 옵션은 이미 정해진 거나 다름 없구요..
<Seony> 쓰는 옵션이 거기서 거기거든요..
<Sunn> 참, -b와 backup로 증분백업이 가능하다고 포스팅에서 읽은게 있는데
<Seony> 최대한 간단하고 편하게 백업하세요...
<Sunn> 이해가 안되더라구요.
<Sunn> '간단하고 편하게' 가슴에 새기겠습니다.\
<Seony> 백업의 주 목적은, 결국은 자료 보존이잖아요.
<Sunn> 예.
<Seony> 그러니, 자료를 보존하는데만 충실하면 되는 거죠.
<Seony> NAS의 기본 기능인, 하드디스크의 네트워크 공유에서,
<Seony> 점점 더 원하는 게 늘어나면 늘어날수록 문제도 많아지고 가격도 비싸지는 것처럼,
<Sunn> 예.
<Seony> 자료보존의 기본원칙에서 점점 더 요구하는 게 많아질수록,
<Seony> 보존해야하는 자료들이 얽히고 섥힐 가능성도 높아지겠죠..
<Seony> 그게 제 생각이에요..
<Sunn> 그러네요.
<Seony> 제 아무리 zfs의 스냅샷이 있어도, 개인용으로 쓰면서 롤백 한 번 해본적 없듯이...
<Seony> 제아무리 스마트폰이 똑똑해도, 전화 걸고받는 게 제대로 안되면 안되는 것처럼,
<Sunn> ;)
<Seony> 결국 백업도 자료를 보존하는데 가장 주안점을 둬야겠죠..
<Sunn> 뭔가 그래도 사람이다 보니 편한게 좋아서인지....ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇긴 하죠
<Sunn> 이전에는 제 데탑에서 백업을 받아왔거든요.
<Sunn> 그런데 막상 그래보니, 좀 좋지가 않더라구요. 데탑 백업 받으면서 작업하자니 용도가 겹치는 부분도 있고,
<Seony> 제가 집에서 쓰는 용도와, 그리고 알바하는 회사에서 자료보존을 위한 용도로 백업에 대해서 이래저래 나름 고민을 많이 해봤는데요,
<Sunn> 또 데탑이 고장나면, 백업도 멈추니 그때는 왠지 '심리적 불안감'이 생기고....ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 큰 회사가 아닌 소규모 데이터의 자료백업의 가장 중요한 부분은 의외로 다른 부분이었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그것은 바로 디렉토리 구조.
<Sunn> 군대에서 간부 하드 한번 날려먹어보고....행사 3시간 남겨놓고 컴퓨터 안켜지는 경험을 해보니..
<Sunn> 예.
<Seony> 자료를 얼마나 체계적으로 잘 정리해놨느냐에 따라 많이 좌지우지되더라구요...
<Sunn> 예.
<Sunn> 즉, 제가 작업하는데 있어서 비효율적인 부분들이 있다는..말씀이신건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 작업하는 걸 제가 못봤으니 비효율적인지 효율적인지는 저는 모르죠 ㅋㅋ
<Sunn> 한번 들어와보실래요..?*ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<Seony> 얘기가 복잡해서 그렇지만, 결론만 내려보면 "최대한 간단하게" 에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 먼저, 간단한 백업방식을 만들어놓고 그대로 운영을 하다가, 필요한 게 있으면 하나씩 추가해나가는 형태로 문제를 해결하면 될 거에요..
<Sunn> 일단 고장난 컴퓨터 부터 장만해야겠어요..!!ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ. 넷북으로 파일서버 돌려도 아마 충분할 거에요..
<Sunn> (전 사실, 컴퓨터가 아니라 나스를 살까 했었거든요....비슷한 가격에 단순하니까요)
<Seony> 아 근데 집에서 파일서버 돌려보니까, 기가비트 랜 없으면 힘들더라구요..
<Sunn> 사실 속도는 저는 뭐...고만고만한데
<Sunn> 저 나스에 연결된 컴퓨터가 3대가 더 있거든요.
<Sunn> 실제로 4명의 사용자들이 공유해서 쓰고 있는거다보니까,
<Seony> 음... 저는 동영상 옮기는데 용량단위가 기가바이트씩 되니까...
<Sunn> 사실상 실제역할은 '문서공유'이거든요. 이곳에서 저장한거 저곳에서 오픈해서 살펴보고,
<Sunn> 다른 곳에서 수정하고..뭐 그런식이에요.
<Seony> 음... 저랑 비슷하시네요. 저도 와이프에 룸메이트 애들꺼까지 4대... 제꺼 합치면 5대네요
<Sunn> 룸메..? 집에 세놓으셨나요?
<Seony> 네. 미국에서는 방세를 줄이는 게 생활비 절약의 지름길이거든요..
<Sunn> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 들었어요.
<Seony> 한국돈으로 한 달에 200만원 가까이 하는 집에서 사는데, 룸메 없으면 살기 힘들겠쬬..
<Sunn> 룸메랑 데이타도 공유하시고 좋으시네요...^^
<Sunn> 예.
<Sunn> 자녀들도 있지 않으세요..?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 다만 파일서버를 컴퓨터로 쓰니까, 룸메랑 공유하는 데이터를 따로 관리하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아뇨. 시간이 없어서 애는 못낳았어요.
<Seony> 이제 조만간에 가져볼려고 계획은 하고있어요..
<Sunn> 아, 접때 와이프만 픽업해오신거군요.
<Seony> 네
<Sunn> 차라리 넷북을 나스로 쓸까요?
<Seony> 룸메용 계정을 하나 만들고, 그 계정에는 토렌트 다운로드 폴더랑 영화 폴더만 링크를 걸어줬어요.
<Sunn> 가벼운 노트북 정도로요,
<Seony> 그럼 룸메들은 토렌트에서 받은 거랑 영화만 공유하는 거죠. 제 개인적인 폴더는 당연히 못볼테구요..
<Sunn> 공간이 전체 몇테라 정도 되세요..?
<Seony> 1.5테라요. 실은 1테라도 다 못써요.
<Sunn> 왠지영화는 모으기 시작하면 용량이 금방 차더라구요.^^;;
<Sunn> 그래서 나중에 전 그냥 지우게 되네요.
<Seony> 저도 영화는 지워요.
<Sunn> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 놔둬봐야 다시 볼 일도 거의 없고...
<Sunn> 예.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 음악만 모아요. 그것도 제가 좋아하는 걸로만... ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 참, 노트북같은건...끄지 않고 계속 켜놓을시에
<Sunn> 열로 인해 기판에 손상이 오거나 그러지는 않나요..? 제가 잘 몰라서요.
<Sunn> ㅎㅎ 음악  100기가 정도 모아놓은게 있는데 친구들이 보고 난리에요.
<Seony> 음... 놋북 계속 켜놓고, 심지어는 뚜껑까지 덮어놓고 1년 내내 썼는데 멀쩡하던데요..
<Sunn> 그래요...?
<Seony> 지금은 그냥 열어놓고 써요. 모니터만 끄죠.
<Seony> 발열 문제는 뚜껑만 열어두면 별 문제 없는 거 같아요
<Sunn> 그럼 차라리, 놋북이나 15만원짜리 데탑으로 서버 꾸미고, 나스를 백업용으로 빼놓을까요..?
<Seony> 제 생각엔 그게 훨 나을 거 같은데요. 원하는대로 제어가 가능하잖아요.
<Sunn> 그러면...서버에서 알아서 나스로 데이타를 전송할 수 있을테니까요.
<Sunn> 예.
<Sunn> ㅡㅡa 빛이 보입니다.
<Sunn> 필요하면 서버가 양방향 싱크를 해도 될테구요.
<Seony> 네
<Sunn> 그럼 기존의 나스 계정 죽일 필요 없이 계속 사용자들 그대로 쓰게 핤 있을테니까요.
<Sunn> 다만 전기세 때문에..ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 전기세가 엄청 중요하신가봐요...
<Sunn> 건물이 가정집이 아니라
<Seony> 한국은 누진세 땜시 좀 무섭긴 하죠..
<Sunn> 공공건물을 같이 쓰고 있거든요.
<Sunn> 저희가 운영진.
<Seony> 그렇군요
<Sunn> 돈이 나오는게 무섭다라기 보다,
<Seony> 무슨 일 하시는데요?
<Sunn> 아..^^;; 종교업 종사자에요.
<Seony> 아...
<Sunn> 엄마가 '이거 두개 다 켜놓으면 전기세 어쩔껀데...!!' 이말 한마디가
<Sunn> ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 아버지도 맨날 켜져있는 전기장치 끄러 다니기 바쁘셔요.
<Seony> 그럼 데탑에다 하드 4개 때려박고 데탑 하나만 켜면... 괜찮으신가요? ㅋㅋ
<Sunn> 으음.
<Sunn> 효율성을 모르겠어요.ㅡㅡa
<Sunn> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇게 쓰면 당연히 전기세는 많이 나오죠. 근데 제가 얘기하는 건, "하나"만 켜있는 거잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> .
<Sunn> 예.
<Sunn> 아무래도 데탑이랑 놋북이랑은 전력소모가 차이가 나겠죠..?
<Seony> 좀 나긴 나는데요, CPU 많이 안쓰면 데탑이라고 해도 많이는 안나와요
<Seony> 파워가 300W라고, 300W를 모두 쓰는 건 아니거든요..
<Sunn> 300이든, 400이든 그건 별 문제가 안되나요..?
<Seony> 네. 그거는 최대출력이 그렇단 얘기지, 평소에는 택도 없어요.
<Seony> 제가 자세히는 모르겠지만, 문서작성이나 파일서버 운영 정도면 아마 만원도 안나올껄요
<Seony> 일단 저는 와이프 픽업하러 갑니다. 한 15분 후면 올 거에요. ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 아, 다녀오세요.^^
<Seony> 다녀왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 어이쿠, 청소좀 한다고 이제 봤습니다.
<Sunn> 사모님께서 일하시고 들어오시나요..?
<Seony> 네. 1주일에 4일 일해요
<Sunn> 주말이신데도 나가셨어요..?
<Seony> 네. 토요일이 일하는 날이라서요.
<Sunn> 히궁...ㅠ.ㅠ 주말이신데, 고생하시네요.
<Seony> 괜찮아요. 어차피 1주일에 4일만 일하니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> ^^
<Sunn> 룸메분들은..좀, 얌전한 분들이신가요..?
<Seony> 음... 그런 애들도 있고 안그런 애들도 있죠. 근데 집 안에서는 조용하니까 괜찮아요.
<Seony> 뭐 사실 얼굴보기도 힘들어요.
<Sunn> 잘 안들어오시는구나,
<Sunn> 식사는 어떻게 해결하세요..? 그분들
<Seony> 그런 것보다는, 일단 다들 각자 방에서만 생활하고, 각자 생활이 있으니깐요..
<Seony> 식사는 알아서.
<Seony> 부엌에 각자 밥통, 밥그릇, 숫가락 등등 있죠..
<Sunn> 그렇군요.
<Sunn> 아, 부엌을 공동으로 쓰는군요.
<Seony> 네. 한집에 부엌이 2개 있는 집이 아니라서요..
<Seony> 어차피 남자애들이라 밥도 잘 안해먹어요.
<Sunn> 항..그렇군요.ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 만약에 제가 룸메였다면,
<Seony> 다만 저희는 부부니까 밥을 자주 해먹어서 냉장고를 하나 더 샀죠...
<Sunn> 아마 먹을거 뭐 해놓고 두분 식사 대접 해드렸을수도....ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 가끔 저희도 요리하면 애들 좀 나눠주기도 해요...
<Sunn> 그러다 뭐 김치나 그런거 담그실일 있으면 칼질 지원이라도....ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Sunn> 맨날 제가 seony님께 배운다고 번거롭게 해드리네요.
<Seony> 아 괜찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 뭐 가르쳐드릴 실력이 안되서..
<Sunn> 별말씀을요...ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 사실은 증분백업에 관심이 많아요.
<Sunn> 전체 증분보다는, 특정폴더같은 정해진 디렉토리를 설정하는식으로요.
<Seony> 개별 사용자간 증분백업의 경우는, 한 가지를 명심하셔야해요.
<Sunn> 예.
<Seony> 자료를 한 군데에다 공동으로 저장하는 경우, 다른 사용자가 저장한 자료의 백업은 무의미해진다는 점요..
<Sunn> 설명좀...ㅡㅡa
<Seony> 다시말해서, 사용자마다 자기자신만 쓰는 폴더가 따로 있어야한단 얘기에요.
<Seony> 예를 들어서,
<Sunn> 예.
<Seony>  /work 이란 폴더가 있고,
<Seony> 그 폴더 안에 5명이 같이 작업을 하는데,
<Sunn> 예.
<Seony> 한 명의 유저가 롤백을 요청했어요...
<Seony> 그러면, /work 폴더 안의 해당 유저가 작업한 파일만 롤백되는 게 아니라,
<Seony> 폴더가 통째로 롤백 되는 거에요.
<Sunn> 그러네요.
<Seony> 이 경우는 방법이 없는 건 아니에요. 수동으로 되돌려줘야하죠.
<Sunn> rsync를 사용하여서, 수정된 파일만 시간대별로 저장해놨다가..필요하면 그 저장된 폴더를 열어 참조하는 형식은 안될까요?
<Seony> 그게 설령 된다고 쳐도, 실 사용에서는 의미가 없을 것 같아요.
<Seony> 왜냐면요,
<Seony> rsync라는 건, 결국 명령어가 실행이 되는 시점에서 파일을 동기화하는 건데,
<Sunn> 예.
<Seony> 말씀하신 내용은, 파일이 변경될 때마다 백업이 되야하는 부분이잖아요.
<Sunn> 한, 5분에서 15분 간격으로 텀을 두는거죠.
<Seony> 만약 rsync가 하루에 한 번만 실행되는데, 어느 하루 수많은 수정작업을 했다면 결국 의미가 없어지는거죠
<Seony> 사실 말씀하신 기능은 맥에 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> @(#$&@%^@ㅠ,ㅠ
<autowiz03> 맥을 사시면 됩니다~~
<Sunn> mac..mac.. 혹시 동영상 보셨나요..? 디아3 한국 맥유저의 분노라고...
<Seony> Save version이라고... 모든 문서들이 저장됭 때마다 보관되요
<Sunn> +_+
<Sunn> +_++++++++++++++
<Seony> 봐야지 ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> '모든 문서'요,,??
<Seony> 정확히 말하자면, 라이언에서 새로 도입된 기능인데요,
<Sunn> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=21710   <-- 제가 여기에다가 올렸어요..ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 예.
<Seony> 문서들이 저장될 때마다 바뀌는 버전을 계속 보관해요..
<Sunn> '아아악~ 왜 저런건 리눅스에선 없는건가요'
<Seony> 근데 이번에 처음 나온 기능이라, 아직 모든 어플에서 지원되진 않아요
<Sunn> 비슷한 기능이 사실...윈도우에 '발자국'이라고 토종 백업 어플이 있거든요.
<Sunn> 그건 파일이 바뀌는대로 따로 버전별로 저장을 해놓는지라, 무척 요긴하게 사용했었어요.
<Sunn> 다만, 쉐어버전에선 그 저장 버전의 개수가 5개로 한정되어져 있는데
<Seony> 이거 동영상 웃기네요 ㅋㅋ
<Sunn> 이를 '무한'으로 저장할수 있게 해주는 꽁수를... 나름 터득 했었거든요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Sunn> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 실은 Seony님 부트캠프 이야기가 생각이나서,
<Sunn> 그래서 보고선 가져왔어요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 맥에서 한글 지원되는데요..
<Sunn> 그게 북미서버에서만 된다고...
<Seony> 아 그런거에요?
<Sunn> 예.
<Sunn> 그래서 한국 유저들이 불만이 많은가봐요.
<Seony> 어쩐지... 저는 혹시나 싶어서 윈도우용 판을 받아놨는데, 거기 맥용 런처가 포함되어있더라구요..
<Sunn> "나는 한국 서버에서 돌리고 싶다고..!!"ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 예.
<Sunn> 저도 디아3나 해볼까요..?ㅋㅋㅋ
<Sunn> 직접 제작자가 나와서 '빌드'에 관해 설명하는걸 좀 들어봤거든요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 디아2는 해보셨구요?
<Sunn> 우움.
<Sunn> 즐거웠쬬......ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 사실 디아블로는 1편 때부터 해왔지만, 스토리가 제대로죠..
<Sunn> 1부터 해오셨군요...!!
<Seony> 게임 하나에 저런 스토리를 만들어낼 필요가 잇을까? 라고 느꼈던 그때...
<autowiz03> 디아블로는 람보르기니 디아블로sv 가 으흐흐
<Sunn> 전, 그 '상상력'이란게 참 매혹되더라구요.
<Seony> 걍 대충 화면에 있는 애들 죽이고 아이템이나 먹으면 되지, 무슨 스토리가... 그랬었꺼든요...
<Sunn> 쿨럭....ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 블리자드애들은 진짜 스토리에 목숨 거는 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 워크래프트 스토리도 책 한권이지만, 디아블로 스토리도 영화 수준이죠..
<Seony> 워크래프트는 영화로 나올거라고 하던데, 디아블로야말로 진짜 영화감이라고 생각하거든요..
<Sunn> 사실, 디아블로나, 바알..뭐 이런 이름들이
<Sunn> 대부분 성경에서 나오는 단어들이다보니
<Sunn> 저로서는 이런부분들에 참 관심이 가지더라구요.
<Seony> 네. 원래 악마주의나 그쪽 계통이 원래 기독교에서 나온 개념이다보니..
<Sunn> 헛, 마미께서 '식사 소환'을 시전하셨습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 드시고 오세요.
<Sunn> 예. 암튼...감사드려요.^^ 많은 부분들 제가 얻어가요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> :)
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-22
<nymph> Markers: 안녕하세요~
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<ahoops_> 밴이 이렇게 많아;;
<readytoact> 네 별로인 아침입니다.
<readytoact> =_=
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 즐거운 월요일 아침이에요
<Markers> 혹시 소프트웨어에 대한 품질 인증 같은게 CMMI 같은거 말곤 없나요..?
<yemharc> 어떤걸 찾으시는건데요
<yemharc> 인증 공신력? 품질관리 기법?
<Markers> 지금 과제하는게 있는데 교수님 말씀으로는 peta나 exa scale 의 소프트웨어 정도가 되는걸 판별하는 기준을 잡고 싶으시다는데.
<Markers> 어느정도의 공신력이 있는 모델을 벤치마킹 해서 기준을 만들고 싶다는데 마땅한게 없는거 같아서요.
<yemharc> 그거야말로 너무 애매한데요.......
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 대표적인거라면 CMMI, SPICE정도인데
<yemharc> 국내는 CMMI를 따라가고
<yemharc> SPICE는 유럽 아프리카 러시아 남미, 아시아 일부
<Markers> CMMI도 들쳐보니 소프트웨어에 대한 것이 아니고 소프트웨어 프로세스에 대한 것이라... 이것도 애매하고 막상 어떤 기준 심사를 하는지에 대한 상세한 정보도 들쳐볼수가 없어서.
<yemharc> 뭣보다 애초에 소프트웨어 품질을 보증하는 기관이 있나요.......
<yemharc> 그건 각 회사가 책임질 일인데요.......
<Markers> 그나마 해마다 회사 단위로 인증 받는걸 확인할 수 있는 자료는 나와있는데 어떤식으로 받았다. 이런거에 대해선 접근하기도 힘들어서요.
<yemharc> Product에 관한거라면 ISO 9126, ISO 14598, ISO 12119
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 1번이 소프트웨어의 용도에 대한 구분, Metrics 정의, 사용자 관점에서의 소프트웨어 품질 평가
<Markers> 이게 국가 과제로 알고 있는데 참 -_- 멋도 모르는 사람에게 시키시니 난감할 따름
<yemharc> 니까 요게 제일 가깝겠고
<yemharc> 2번은 좀 전문적인 "평가기관"들이 하는 일에 가깝고요
<yemharc> 3번은 소프트웨어 패키지 구성에 대한 품질평가에요
<yemharc> 아마 찾으시는거에서 가장 가까운건 1번같은데
<Markers> 음 국문으로 번역이라든지 된 자료는 찾기 힘들죠?
<yemharc> 단순히 스케일로 소프트웨어 품질을 구분한다는게 좀 에러네요
<yemharc> 힘든게 아니라 없죠
<yemharc> ........
<Markers> 슬프네
<Markers> 그냥 모름쇠로 교수님께 따귀 맞고 버텨야되나
<yemharc> 세계 어디에서도 소프트웨어 [스케일]로 구분하는건 없어요 (...)
<Markers> KISTI에 가서 발표해야되는데 ~_~
<yemharc> 그냥 문서 던져주고 돌아서세요
<Markers> ...
<yemharc> 말하시는걸 보니 교수가 할 일이네
<Markers> 저 그럼 석사생활 시작하자마자 쫑...
<Markers> 물론 교수님이 하시는일이긴한데 근거 자료를 조사해보아라 이것인데.
<Markers> ...
<yemharc> 그럼 없어요
<yemharc> CMMI, SPICE, ISO 문서
<yemharc> 애초에 소프트웨어는 법적으로도 "선전하는 목적과 틀리거나 선전한 기능이 정상작동하지 않을 경우 손해를 배상하고 환불조취를 취한다" 정도가 다인걸요
<yemharc> KS 마크가 아니라구요 (.....)
<Markers> ISO/IEC 9126 이죠?
<yemharc> 9126, 14598, 12119
<Markers> 찾은게 제대로 된 문서가 맞는지 알 방법이 없네
<Markers> 2001년꺼라는데 맞는거 같지도 않고
<yemharc> 대체 뭘 구분하려고 찾는지부터 좀 명확히 해야할거같은데요
<Markers> 음
<Markers> 소프트웨어를 슈퍼컴퓨팅에 적합한지에 대한 그런 평가 지표를 만들려고 하시는거 같아요.
<yemharc> iso문서는
<yemharc> http://www.iso.org/iso/iso_catalogue/catalogue_tc/catalogue_detail.htm?csnumber=22749
<yemharc> 공식사이트를
<Markers> 소프트웨어만 딱 봐서는 알 수 없으니 대략 이런이런 조건을 갖춘 소프트웨어는 슈퍼컴퓨팅에 적합하다 이런 지표를 만드실려고 하는 것 같음.
<yemharc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO/IEC_9126
<yemharc> 위키는 그걸 좀 쉽게 풀어놓은거고
<yemharc> 아..........
<yemharc> ....말도 안되는걸 하시려고 하시네
<Markers> 근데 이게 그냥 주장하면 어쩡쩡하니 공신력 있는 단체나 어떤 것들을 벤치마킹 할려고 하는것이죠.
<yemharc> 공신력이고 나발이고
<yemharc> 그렇게 따지면 드랍박스나 페이스북 서버 통계자료가 공신력 갑인데요 (....)
<yemharc> 애초에 슈퍼컴퓨팅이면 어느분야 슈퍼컴퓨팅인가요
<yemharc> 슈퍼컴 용도도 분야마다 다 틀려요
<yemharc> 그에 따라 필요한 소프트웨어도 틀리고요.....
<yemharc> 이건 교수님하고 다시 얘기를 좀 해보셔야겠네요
<Markers> 대체로 KISTI에서 사용하는 컴퓨팅이겟죠 자연과학이라든지 ...
<yemharc> 그러니까 그게 다 틀리다니까요
<Markers> 음 문서가 공짜로 공개 된것이 아니구나.
<yemharc> 예를들면 유전자 분석으로 쓰는 사람들이 있고
<yemharc> 기상학과는 기상분석에 쓸테고
<yemharc> 그런식으로 가면 데이터베이스 제외하곤 교차점이 하나도 없어요
<Markers> ISO 문서 공짜로 볼수가 없군요 -ㅁ-
<Markers> wiki에 요약된걸로 봐야되나
<yemharc> 어차피 도표가 나오거나 하는건 아니니까요
<yemharc> 그냥 내용만 알면 됩니다
<Markers> ISO 문서가 왜 공짜가 아니지 .....;
<Markers> yemharc님 감사합니다. ISO 9126에 관한 문서가 제일 맞는거 같아요.
<nymph> yemharc 님은 뭐하시는 분일까? 자못 궁금~ ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharc> 그냥 개발자 코스프레를 하는 잉여입니다
<Markers> ISO 국제 기구니깐 공신력도 나름 있을거고.
<Markers> 품질에 대한 얘기니 잘만 파보면 숟가락 얹을수 있을듯..
<yemharc> 열리기구도 아니니까 공신력이야 뭐.....
<yemharc> 영리*
<Markers> 문제는 찾아보니
<Markers> 9126 문서가 몇년도부터인지 모르겟지만 업데이트 되면서
<Markers> 5가지인가 6가지인가 쪼개져서...;
<Markers> 이거 어떻게 찾을지 고민..
<yemharc> Markers: http://hufee.meraka.org.za/Hufeesite/staff/the-hufee-group/paula-kotze-1/publications/SACLA%202010%20paper%20Final.pdf
<yemharc> 이거 보세요
<Markers> 공식 사이트에서는 돈 받고 문서 주는거 같고 -_- 그냥 찾은거는 이게 정확한 문서가 맞는지 알수가 ..;
<Markers> 근데 저게 다 논문인가요..?
<Markers> 형식이 논문형식이네
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> ISO 문서라는게 원래 논문이에요
<Markers> 링크 거신게 아마 3번째인가 4번째 문서일거예요
<yemharc> 근데 그게 규모가 커지고 거의 전세계급으로 참여를 하다보니 국제표준이 된거죠
<yemharc> 언제나 말하지만 표준은 법이 아닙니다 :)
<Markers> 아 제가 찾은건 draft 문서엿네
<yemharc> draft 문서를 볼거면 메일링 리스트에 가입하는게 최고죠
<yemharc> 근데 그건 정말 "정리가 안된"거라 일일이 주고받는걸 따라가지 않으면 내용파악이 안되요
<yemharc> 그리고 ISO문서는 언제나 draft 상태라......
<Markers> ...;
<yemharc> 움
<yemharc> 9126 문서가 소프트웨어 품질에서
<yemharc> IT 서비스 매니지먼트, 비지니스 모델 같은게 더 갈라져 나와서 분화됬네요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 너무 세분화됐네
<yemharc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ISO_standards#ISO_20000_.E2.80.93_ISO_29999
<yemharc> 여기에서
<yemharc> 20000 부터 20011 까지로 분화된거 같네요
<Markers> 근데 진짜 yemharc님과 이야기하다보면 저희 박사님 보는듯한...
<Markers> 모르는게 없으신거 같아요
<yemharc> 아쉽지만 전 고졸이라 대학은 구경만 해봤어요
<yemharc> 으..... 발표발표 하시니 외면하던 문제가 떠올랐다......
<yemharc> 이번달 발표준비 해야되는데 (...)
<Markers> 'ㅁ'
<Markers> 참여를 해야되는데 석사 한다고 교수님께 갔다가 붙잡히니 시간이 안 나네요
<Markers> 이번 주에 출장(?) 비슷하게 갔다 오는것도 2번이나 있구..;
<Markers> 그 머지 우분투나눔 사이트는 운영 안하나봐요? 장실장님 계실때는 녹화본 유투브에 올려서 괜찮았는데 참여를 안하니 발표자들이 무슨 발표를 했는지 알수가 없어서 아쉽다는..
<yemharc> 글쎼요;;; 저는 그쪽은 관여를 안해서.....
<samahui> 퇴근합니다
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> razGon_web,  안녕하세요.  서류 잘 받았씁니다. 감사합니다.
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 어찌 완성도는 괜찮은가요? 그럴듯해요?
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 님..일하는척합니까?
<ahoops_> 심심해죽겠고만.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-23
<razGon_web> ahoops_: 안녕하세요?
<ahoops_> razgon_web: 안녕하세요 (__)
<ahoops_> 라즈곤님도 요즘 저희 대화가 부족했죠.
<razGon_web> 예 조금 바쁜일이 있어서요. 학회일이 저에게 집중되는 바람에요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 홈서버가 학회 서버 되었어요.
<razGon_web> 리눅스 아는 사람이 학회에서 3사람. 그중 운용자는 저밖에 없어요..
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 어떤 학회에요?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일하는 척은 아니고... 마냥 시간 때우면 눈치 보여서요
<Work^Seony> 내일은 회의만 반나절 예약되어있네요...
<ahoops_> 눈치고면서 일하는척하고만요.
<ahoops_> 훙.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 아흠..
<readytoact> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops_> 요즘 너무 조신하게 지냈으니, 오늘은 엔조이 모드를…!!
<ahoops_> 다들 엔조이하세요..
<ahoops_> 철수!
<razGon_web> 다들 가시고.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 우분투 13.04는 언제 나온대요?
<Work^Seony> 25일이구나...
<readytoact> 음
<readytoact> 서버를 하나 사야하는데
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ... 뭐가 좋을까요
<readytoact> 가격은 400~500사이
<Work^Seony> ThinkServer
<Work^Seony> 괜찮던데요
<Work^Seony> 어쩌다보니 라즈베리파이랑 큐비보드 둘다 사게 됐는데...
<Work^Seony> 어떻게 활용할까요?
<Work^Seony> xbmc로 쓰는 컴퓨터는 이미 있는 상황입니다...
<Work^Seony> 암만 생각해도 쓸데가 없네요. 가뜩이나 갖고있던 컴퓨터들도 다 처분한 상황인데..
<twinsenx> PG xbmc와  NC-17 xbmc를 별도로 하심이..
<Work^Seony> pg는 뭐고 nc는 뭐에요? ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> 미국영화협회 등급이옵니다;; http://is.gd/j9yDEQ
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그거는 계정을 다르게 해서 해결을 본 상황이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 게다가 xbmc로 쓰는 컴퓨터는 현재 기가비트 랜카드 2장을 본딩해놓은 상황인데, 암만 생각해도 최하 기가비트 속도가 안나오면 안될 것 같아서 xbmc용은 따로 건드릴 필요가 없을 거 같아요
<twinsenx> 오! 글쿤요; 리눅과 맥에선 계정으루 안전 관리가. 저처럼 (비스타 uac도 끄고 사용하는) 윈도우즈 사용자는 계정 개념이 희박해서 맨날 새폴더 새폴더(2) 이러고 있으니;;;
<Work^Seony> 모든걸 전부 접근할 수 있는 계정이 하나 있는 상황에서, 다른 계정을 하나 만들고 그 계정에서는 접근을 허락하는 폴더만 심볼릭 링크를 걸어주는 식으로 해결을 봤죠 ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> 아 그렇게 해야겠어요. 지금 윈7 비디오 폴더에 daum movie에서 받아놓은 애니메이션이랑 영화가 전체관람가부터 19세이상 관람가까지 한 폴더에 다 몰려있어서.. PG을 기준으로 폴더를 나눈다음, 우분투 딸래미 계정 데스크톱에 있는 심볼릭 링크는 PG폴더에만 걸어주면 되는군요;;
<twinsenx> 빌게이츠 화장실 조선찌라시 기사를 복사해오라는 윗어른의 명을 받잡고 저는 이만 시립도서관으로 -_-;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 저 혹시 mac에서 키보드 단축키로 터미널 여는 방법 없을까요? 단축키 설정으로는 못하는거 같긴한데 ;ㅁ; 아예 없나
 * Cheayuncho is away: 사진보정하러 잠수
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-24
<nymph> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> Hi
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 엑스박스 하나 사봘까 하는데, 너무 늦었을까요?
<samahui> 앞으로 나올 최신 게임을 하고 싶다는거 아니면
<samahui> 늦었다고 보기 어렵죠
<samahui> 전 오히려 좀 지나고 게임기를 사는 편이예요
<samahui> 그래야 소프트도 많고 싸자나요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 엑스박스이랑 플스 다음버전이 올해말에 나온다고 발표가 나긴 했는데,
<ahoops_> 엑박사면 서버로 쓸수도 있을려나요?
<Work^Seony> 사마휘님 말씀대로 사실 이때쯤이 제일 싸거든요
<ahoops_> 리눅깔리는지궁금하네요..
<Work^Seony> 아마 가능할껄요. 근데 뭐하러 그런짓을 ㅋ
<samahui> 네 전 그래서 다음꺼 나올쯤 그전꺼 사서 싸고 즐겁게 하고 싶었던거 즐기고
<samahui> 다시 팔아버리죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 엑스박스의 경우는 xbmc로도 쓸 수 있찌 않나요?
<samahui> 엑박은 솔직히 그냥 컴퓨터죠
<samahui> 게임에 특화된 컴퓨터
<samahui> 리눅스 왠만한건 다 돌아가는걸로 압니다
<ahoops_> 네..
<samahui> 근데... 돈낭비죠
<ahoops_> 비싼가봐요.
<samahui> 아니요 게임에 특화된 기기를 그돈주고 사서 서버로 쓰느니
<ahoops_> 네..
<samahui> 중고 노트북 구입하거나 저가형 노트북 구입해서 서버로 쓰는게
<Work^Seony> 그냥 라즈베리파이 사는게 나아요
<samahui> 전력이나 가격, 활용면에서 좋으니까요
<ahoops_> 게임이라..음.
<ahoops_> 게임해도 맨날 채팅만 하고 나와서 irc랑 비슷한것같아요.
<samahui> 전 슈퍼패미콤 빼고는 새로 나왔을때 산 게임기가 없어요
<samahui> 다 한시즌 지나고 사서 저렴하게 사고 소프트웨어 풍부하고 재미있다고 소문난 놈만 골라서 했죠
<ahoops_> 총질하는 게임도 채팅만하고 칼질하는 게임도 채팅만하다가 로그아웃 ㅠ;
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 추신수는 오늘도 2안타군요... 추신수 대단한데요~ 실시간으로 못보는게 아쉽네요
<Work^Seony> 키넥트로 춤춰서 살 빼는 최초의 1인이 되어보시겠다는 와이프님 땜시 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 겸사겸사 저는 겜도 하고..
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그거 효과 있을듯해요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 한번 해봤는데 힘들더군요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그러게요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 어제 완전 대박 역전승였죠.ㅎ;
<samahui> 오늘도 문자중계보니2:1로 지고있군요. 역전승 기대해봅니다 ㅋ
<razGon_web> Seony^Zzz: 주무시는 군요.
<samahui> 요즘 왠지 모르게 고전 영화에 빠져서
<samahui> 일하면서 영화를 틀어놓고 있네요
<samahui> 간혹 일하다 살짜쿵 옆화면을 보면 예전에 봤던 영화가 나오고 있는데... 어라? 이런 장면도 있었나 하는 재미가 솔솔하네요
<samahui> 뭐 덕분에 일의 진행 속도는 느림느림느림~ 이네요
<Seony^Zzz> 아뇨 튕겼어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 안피곤하세요?
<samahui> 늦은 시간이죠?
<Seony> 아뇨 아직 밤 9시 반이에요
<samahui> 그렇군요~
<samahui> 한참 활발할 시간이군요 ^^;
<Seony> 오픈스택 노바 관련해서 얼마 전에 스크립트를 하나 짰는데, 너무 허접해서 다시 짤까 하구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 요즘 파이썬 가지고 놀고 있습니다
<Seony> 재밌죠? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 일관련해서 놀고있는거라
<Seony> 오픈스택 툴 대부분이 파이썬으로 만들어진 거거든요
<samahui> 재미는 없어요 ^^;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 일관련 없으면 재미있는데 역시 일관련되면 재미가 반감되요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 얼마 전에 구입한 라즈베리파이랑 큐비보드가 왔는데, 막상 와도 별로 쓸데가 없네요..
<Seony> 아 요즘 뭐든 흥미가 없어서...
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 저도 그래요
<samahui> 이번에 데탑하나 맞췄는데
<samahui> 그다지 쓸모가 안느껴져요
<Seony> 막상 엑박 사도 겜할시간은 안될 것 같고...
<Seony> 라즈베리든 맥이든 컴퓨터는 더 이상 필요하지도 않고... 하여간 요즘 뭐든 활력소가 될만한 뭔가가 있어야할 거 같아요
<samahui> 저도 게임기 사고 싶은데 안할꺼 같아서 포기 했어요 또 시간도 없구요..
<samahui> 요즘은 날도 풀리고 농구에 매진하려고요
<samahui> 컴퓨터나 일쪽으로는 조금 권태기 비스무리해서
<samahui> 관심좀 끊고
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 와이프 사달라고 한참 쫄라서 사주기로 약속은 했는데, 막상 사도 시간이 없을 것 같으니 일단 보류해야할까요... 아님 사준다고 할때 냅다 살까요 ㅋ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 새로운 전자제품에대한 관심도 끊고 운동에 매진중입니다
<samahui> 사줘요
<samahui> 얼마 하지 않을듯한데요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아.......안드로이드 정말 손대기 싫어요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아뇨, 제가 사달라고 졸라서 와이프가 사준다고 얘기한거에요. ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 아니면 새로운 기종 나오면 사준다고 달랜 후 몇 달 기다리시는것도 괜찮고요
<samahui> 아
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 새로운 기종 나올때 까지 기다리는것도 나쁘지는 않을거 같아요
<samahui> 새로 나오면 기존꺼 더 싸지지 않을까요?
<samahui> 그때 기존꺼 사서 맘껏 쓰다가 새기종 가격안정화되면
<Seony> 음... 그땐 사람 심리가 새로나온거 사고싶을 거 같아서요 ㅋ
<samahui> 팔고 구입하는 쪽으로 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 새로 나오도 할 프로그램이 없으면 무용지물이예요 ㅋ
<Seony> 그나저나 지난 주에 삼성 스마트 티비 샀는데, 스마트인 이유가 안에 안드로이드가 탑재되서 스마트라고 불리는 거였떠라구요
<samahui> 확실히 게임기는 기기 자체 성능보다 소프트웨어가 중요한거 같아요
<Seony> 막상 앱스토어 들어가니까 전부 쓸데없는 것만 잔뜩있고..
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네. 겜기는 서드파티가 중요하죠 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 역시 제가 말문을 여는 사람이군요.ㅋ
<samahui> 예전 SFC까지만 해도 닌텐도 서드파티가 많으니 훨 잘나가다가 PS나올때쯤 서드파티 정책 잘못 폈다가 PS에 다 빼앗기고 밀려났죠
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세요?
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> yemharc: 잘있으시죠?
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_web> Seony: 제 위조술 어때요?
<razGon_web> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1978900&cate1=860&cate2=13735&cate3=14883&cate4=45589
<razGon_web> 이런거 어떤가요?
<Seony> razGon_web: ㅎㅎ 감쪽같습니다. 뭐 사실 누가 봐서 알만한 부분은 없더라구요
<yemharc> razGon_web: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안드로이드 때문에 대머리 될거같아요
<samahui> 스마트 티비 하는 말하는건데... 전 스마트 티비도 티비도 없이 삽니다
<samahui> 다만... 모니터 큰거에 LG U+ 달아줘서 티비 시청합니다
<samahui> 그게 났더라고요
<Seony> 저는 스마트 메뉴 불러다 몇번 써보고 별거 없길래 걍 안써요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 요즘 IP티비 신청해서 모니터 큰거 사서 달아주면 보통 다른 티비들보다 좋은거 같아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 저는 그냥 컴에 xbmc 설치해서 붙였어요
<samahui> 저렴하기도 하고 엘쥐 27인치 3D모니터 저렴하게 사서 컴터랑 티비박스 같이 물려놓고 필요할때 맞춰서 씁니다
<Seony> 토렌트 겸 개발용으로 쓰던 홈서버인데, 기가빗 랜카드 2장 붙이고 본딩 해놔서 xbmc로 고화질 영화 봐도 괜찮더라구요
<samahui> 그것도 좋을거 같네요
<razGon_web> 흠. 다용도로 사용중이시군요.
<Seony> 다만 본딩 해놓은 것치고는 속도가 안나와서 좀 실망이지만..
<razGon_web> 21:9의 파노라마 모니터가 별루인가요?
<razGon_web> 제가 직장이나 집에서 듀얼모니터 씁니다.
<samahui> 파노라마 모니터 세로 해상도만 높으면 끌리기는 합니다
<razGon_web> 21인치짜리요. 하나가 맛이 가려고 해서요.
<samahui> 듀얼 쓰는거 보다 간단하게 한대로 처리가 가능하긴 해보이는데... 프로그래밍할때는 옆으로보다 위아래 긴게 좋아서요 ^^;
<razGon_web> samahui: 세로해상도가 문제군요.하긴 1080이 문제군요.
<samahui> 듀얼 두게 쓰는거 선호합니다
<razGon_web> 하긴 가격이 훨싸죠.
<razGon_web> 근데 영화 볼때나 게임할때 느낌이 직인다고 하더군요.ㅋ
<samahui> 듀얼두개를 가로로 돌려쓰면 극강의 해상도 개발환경이 되거든요 ^^
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 그럴꺼 같아요
<samahui> 다른걸 떠나서 영화볼때 정말 좋아보이더군요
<samahui> 한 화면에 여러작업 띄워놓고 쓰는거면 파노라마 쓸만할거 같아요
<samahui> 전 걍 화면 두개 따로 띄워놓는걸 선호해서 ^^;;
<samahui> 개발 툴들을 전체 화면으로 잘해놓거든요
<samahui> 헉! 이시영 국대 달았군요... 얼굴로 먹고사는 여배우 입장에서 대단한데요
<samahui> 제발 미키루크 처럼 되지 않기를...
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 이 파노라마 모니터가 티비처럼 다른 입력 장치를 화면 분할이나 작은 화면으로 놓을수 있답니다.
<samahui> 화면분활 프로그램 따로 써야 하는거 아닌가요?
<Seony> 근데, 가격이 제 스마트 티비 한대 값이네요
<samahui> 아! 티비처럼 기본 지원이군요
<razGon_web> 아. 예
<samahui> 가격이 50만원 넘어요???
<razGon_web> 오십만원대라는 것이 함정.
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 522,900원이라고 써있네요
<samahui> 헐 ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 넘비싸요
<samahui> 요즘 모니터가 싸져서
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<razGon_web> 그래서 여쭤드린겁니다.
<samahui> 27인치 1920 해상도도 20만원대면 사는거 같은데
<samahui> 두개 사면 광활함을 느끼실수 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 듀얼을 쓸까 아니면 하나로 할까? 이런.. 고민이 있어서요.
<Seony> 제 생각에도 10만원대 24인치 두대 붙이는게 훨 나아보여요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아직은 파노라마 하나보다는 듀얼이 나아보입니다
<samahui> 틸트 되는걸로 사시면 진짜 원하는데로 해상도 맞춰가며 쓸 수 있으니 좋아요
<samahui> 저도 지금 그렇게 쓰고 있습니다
<razGon_web> 아. 틸트되는 것은 비싼가요?
<samahui> 일반보다 조금더 비싼데
<samahui> 나중을 생가하면 모니터암 구입해 놓는것도 괜찮아요
<samahui> 전 암 구입해서 붙여 놓고 쓰는데 책상도 넓게 쓸수 있고 틸트도 맘껏하고 좋네요
<razGon_web> samahui: 틸트아니라 피벗아닌가요?
<razGon_web> 음. 암이라... 그것도 좋아보이는 군요^^
<razGon_web> 근데 애들이 잇어서 안전사고의 위험이....=.=;;
<razGon_web> samahui: 헉..!! 갑자기 불을 질르셨어요....ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 지름신이!! 지름신이~~~~
<razGon_web> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1455839&cate1=860&cate2=13735&cate3=14883&cate4=14891#bookmark_product_information
<Seony> 음... 24인치인데 저 가격이면 좀 비싸지 않나요?
<Seony> 아... 피벗이 되는구나
<razGon_web> 흠... 결국은 암을 사는 것이 좋을까요?
<samahui> 피벗이요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 잠시 일하다
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 암은 있으면 쓸모는 확실히 있기는한데
<samahui> 저렴한거 사면 고장이 잘나요 자주 움직이니
<samahui> 하지만 암을 달아주면
<samahui> 책상 위 공간 활용이 좋아지고 피벗이나 위치 조정이 좀더 자유롭거든요
<samahui> 전 그래서 추천합니다
<Seony> 걍 책상을 큰거 사면 됩니다 ㅎ
<Seony> 회장님 책상에 의자 한 세트씩 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 일단은 넓은 책상 사도 요즘은 싼거는 10만원대더군요.
<readytoact> 안녕하십니까
<samahui> 차후 활용도를 봐도 암 괜찮아요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> (__)
<readytoact> 혹시 가상화 쓰는분 계신가요?
<readytoact> 제말은..
<readytoact> 물리적은 하드웨어 한대로 여러대의 서버를 우녕하시는
<readytoact> 뭐 그런..
<Seony> 집에서는 안쓰지만 직장에서는 써요
<readytoact> 이번에 서버 한대 구매했는데 OS를 몇대나 올릴까 싶어서요.
<Seony> 아... 한대의 경우는 잘 모르겠네요.  저는 여러대 묶어서 오픈스택 클라우드 올렸거든요..
<readytoact> Seony: 회사에서 쓰는 거면 꽤나 고사양 이시겠네요. 음음..
<readytoact> 역시
<Seony> 아주 고사양은 아닌거 같던데요
<Seony> 그냥 제온 12코어에 램 24기가 정도?
<readytoact> 그래도 여러대 묶으면
<readytoact> 저흰 연구개발 및 테스트 용도로 쓸 예정이라
<readytoact> 가상 머신이 자원이 많이 필요하면 자원을 늘리면 되니까
<bluedusk> 전 i5 에 램 16기가 사양인데
<bluedusk> vm 10대정도 올려서 쓰고 있어요..
<readytoact> 32코어 80램 으로 구매하거든요
<Seony> 음... 그냥 단순히 제 의견이지만 코어x2개 정도의 가상머신은 가능해보이는데요
<readytoact> bluedusk: 헉..
<bluedusk> 뭐 자원 많이 차지하는 용도가 아니라서.;
<readytoact> -_-;; 너무 과하게 샀나
<bluedusk> vm 자원만 잘 조절하면은 문제 없을꺼에요..
<bluedusk> 전 거의  vm 한대당 램도 512mb 정도라..
<Seony> 가상머신에 씨퓨 2개에 램 4기가 할당한다고 실제로 그걸 다 예약해놓고 쓰진 않거든요...
<Seony> 그나저나 저도 맥북프로 쓰다가 사무실에서 웍스테이션급에 우분투 얹어서 쓰니까, 우분투 쓰는 것도 나쁘지 않더라구요
<Seony> 그러고보니 사무실에서 쓰는 내 컴퓨터가 서버급이네
<bluedusk> 가난한 저는 그냥 노트북에서..우분투를 ..;
<Seony> 저도 사무실에서 쓰라고 준거에요
<readytoact> 저도 사무실에서
<readytoact> T420을 ..
<readytoact> 매일매일 벽돌을 지고 출퇴근을
<readytoact> ;;;
<bluedusk> 저도
<bluedusk> 매일 노트북을 나두고 다님..그냥
<bluedusk> 들고다니기 무거워서.;
<readytoact> bluedusk: 저도 요즘은
<readytoact> 두고 다녀요
<readytoact> 집엔 컴이 아예 없어서
<readytoact> 집으로 연락오면
<readytoact> 그냥 놉니다
<readytoact> (..
<readytoact> 낼 서버 오면 proxmox 깔고 서버 올리고 놀아야지
<samahui> 전 슬슬 퇴근할께요
<samahui> 오늘은 칼퇴근하는 역사적인날 이네요
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁 시간들 되세요 ^^
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-25
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 진짜 거기가면 책 많은거 확실해요?
<Work^Seony> 어디요?
<ahoops_> 사시는 동네요ㅎㅎ;
<ahoops_> 책값이 무서운게 아니고 배송비가 무섭군요.
<ahoops_> 요즘 심각하게 서점을 열어볼까 고민중에요. 이동네에 서점이 없어서요;
<Work^Seony> 도서관에 책이 많다는 얘기에요
<Work^Seony> 특히 한국책이요...
<ahoops_> 네..
<Work^Seony> 한국책이 저희 동네 도서관에 15,000권 가량 있다니, 정말 많긴 많더라구요
<Work^Seony> 슬램덩크도 있던데요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 훌쩍.
<ahoops_> 예전에는 읽는 책의 종류가 정해져있었는데
<ahoops_> 요즘은 읽고싶은 책의 분야가 다양해져서 사서보는건 한계가 느껴지네요.
<Work^Seony> 린돌이 여길 다 오다니...
<ahoops_> 특히 배송비ㅂ때문에 몇권사면 백만원 쉽게 넘어가버리네요 ㅠ_ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 몇권 사는데 백만원요?
<Work^Seony> 헐... 배송이 장난 아니네요
<ahoops_> 배송비때문에요.
<ahoops_> 철수해야겠네요.
<ahoops_> 집보러 댕겨야할듯.
<ahoops_> 벽돌집으로.. ㅠ_ㅠ;
<samahui> 점심들 맛있게 드세요
<Work^Seony> 벌써 점심시간이군요
<Work^Seony> 오늘인가 어젠가 자신의 처지를 비관한 한 프로그래머가 자살했다던데...
<samahui> 전 아직 살아있습니다 ^^;; 전 지금 밥먹으러 갑니다. 결제해주다 늦었네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 즐거운 오후시간 되세요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<dummy-bot> 파이어폭스 http://goo.gl/QqUyU
<dummy-sen> 폭스파이어 http://goo.gl/YXmni
<dummy-sen> 키넥트 댄스 레볼루션으론 다이어트가... 저처럼 춤추고 허기지고 목말라서  밤에 피자 반판에 콜라 먹으면 말짱 도루묵이옵니다..
<Guest74587> 흠..
<Guest74587> hmm
<dummy-sen> 우왕ㅋ굳ㅋ 빛고을 광주 우분투 13.04기념 모임이 있네요. 모레 토요일 전남대학교. http://goo.gl/pcs8h
<dummy-sen> 하필 환자 이송 담당하는 날이라 ㅠㅠ참가하진 못하지만.. 흥하십쇼~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-26
<razGon_web> 맛점하세요!
<samahui> 점심 맛있게 드세요
<Work^Seony> 혹시 일하시는데서 오픈스택 클라우드 관리하시는 분 계신가요...
<Work^Seony> 인스턴스 관리 때문에 페북에 글 올리고 리플 남기면서 대화 중이긴 한데, 답이 안나오네요..
<Computron_> Hello, does anyone speak English? :-)
<autowiz2017> just little..
<Seony> 며칠 전에 큐비보드 받았는데, 이게 생각보다 스트레스군요..
<yemharc> ?
<Seony> 아무리 4기가 내장 메모리가 있다고는 해도, writing이 쉽게 안되요
<autowiz2017> 어떤 스트레스를 주고 있는건가요?
<yemharc> 전 라즈베리 사왔는데 키보드 마우스 모니터 다 없어서 한참 고생했어요 (....)
<Seony> 4기가 낸드플래시가 있어서 별도의 메모리 카드는 필요없을 거라고 생각했는데요,
<Seony> 뭐든 설치를 하려면 일단 마이크로SD카드가 있어야하고, 그나마도 낸드에 쓰는게 쉽지않아요
<Seony> 쓸 수 있는 커널 이미지도 아주 제한적이고..
<Seony> 어차피 라즈베리파이도 주문해놨으니, 큐비는 그냥 팔아야겠어요
<Seony> 라즈베리파이는 SD에 이미지 넣으면 알아서 로딩한다고 하더라구요
<Seony> 큐비는 안그렇거든요
<yemharc> 네 부팅은 자동이에요
<Seony> dd 같은 툴로 써야하는데, 이게 시간도 엄청나게 잡아먹고..
<Seony> 하여간 생각보다는 좀 더 많이 불편해요
<Seony> 맥빠한테는 맞지않는 물건이에요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 아 그건 라즈베리도 똑같아요
<Seony> 불편하면 안씁니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> dd로 씌워야 하는데
<yemharc> 그나마 라즈베리는 GUI툴 지원하는게 좀 있어서 다행이죠
<Seony> 그냥 img 파일을 넣기만 하면 된다는데 그렇진 않은가봐요?
<yemharc> img를 플래싱 해야죠
<yemharc> 그래야 MBR 생기고 부트로더 붙고 하는거니까요
<Seony> 음... 하긴 상식적으로 봐서는 그렇긴 하네요
<Seony> 게다가 큐비는 관련문서라던가 하는게 많지도 않고..
<Seony> 구글링했을 때 나오는 게 몇 안되서 암튼 좀 어렵네요
<Seony> 역시 사람들이 많이 쓰는걸 써야... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 인공위성은 정 반대지만요 (...먼산)
<suapapa> Seony, 큐비보드 벌써 오셨군요.. 전 아직 안 왔는데 좀 더 기다리다 Seony 님이 파는걸 -싸게- 살 껄.. ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> suapapa: 큐비관련 링크 필요하시면 알려드릴테니 말씀하세요
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다.
<samahui> 즐거운 주말들 보내세요~ ^^
<samahui> 전 이만 퇴근아닌 야근합니다 ㅋ
<yemharc> 저도 퇴근합니다
<yemharc> 즐거운 주말 보내세요 :)
<razGon_vN6> 하이요
<razGon_vN6> 불금이요
<razGon_vN6> 혹시 웹페이지로 설문지 만들어서 데이터모으는 방법은  어떻게하나요?
<razGon_vN6> 그냥 홈피만들어서 따로 가공해야돠나요?
<Administrator_> razGon_vN6, Google Docs로 가능하셔요
<CheayunCho> 구글 독스로 가능하셔요
<CheayunCho> 나중에 편하게 볼수있게 스프레드 쉬트로 정리해서 보여주구요
<razGon_vN6> 오웅 감사! 조상무님!
<razGon_vN6> cheayouncho,감사!
<Computron_> Does anyone speak English please?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-27
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<ahoops> Work^Seony,
<ahoops> 서니님
<ahoops> 하와이는 메이저리그 볼수있는 야구장없는거에요?
<Work^Seony> 하와이에 야구팀 자체가 아예 없잖아요
<Work^Seony> 스타디움은 있어요.  알로하 스타디움이라고 불리우는데, 그래도 풋볼팀은 있어서 풋볼경기가 열리죠.
<Work^Seony> 경기 없을 때는 시장...
<sungyo> ha-ee
<sungyo> 유에스비 드라이버를 꼽고 컴퓨터를 키면 알아서 유에스비안에 있는 privite key를 가지고선 ssh fuse 마운트를 하는 스크립트를 짜려고 하는데요
<sungyo> 문제는 usb의 경로가 로그인후에 확인해보면..../media/사용자ID/usb드라이버 이렇게 되어져 있어서
<sungyo> init.d에서 이를 어떻게 경로를 잡아야 할지가 고민이네요. '-'a
<sungyo> 로그인 이전에 usb 마운트 경로를 찾을수는 없을까요?
<Seony> 음... uuid로 찾을 수 있지않을까 싶은데요
<Seony> usb는 uuid가 없나..
<Seony> 아... 그냥 /dev/sdX 로 찾으면 되겠죠..
<sungyo> 음. /dev/sd*로 검색해보니 sda, sda1, sda2, sda5, adb, adb1..같은게 뜨기는 하네요.
<Seony> sda는 하드디스크일테구요,
<Seony> 컴퓨터에 하드디스크가 몇개 달려있는지 아시면 usb가 뭔지 아실 수 있을 거에요.  아니면 그냥 속편하게 mount 명령어 쳐보시면 되구요
<sungyo> 아. 마운트정보를 보니 /dev/sdb1가 /media/~ 로 마운트 되는게 보이네요.
<Seony> 하나만 더 확인해보세요
<sungyo> 음. 그럼 init.d 상에서 usb의 내용을 인식하려면 직접 마운트 경로를 지정해서 마운트를 한 뒤에 해야 할까요?
<sungyo> 하나만 더 -> 어떤거 말씀이시죠?
<Seony> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid 해보시겠어요?
<sungyo> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10  4월 27 17:18 C75B-6AC3 -> ../../sdb1
<sungyo> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10  4월 27 17:18 e5b45a99-38b3-44cb-a3ce-dbb14a639c7c
<Seony> 혹시 sdb로 링크되어있는게 있나요?
<sungyo> 저걸 usb uuid라고 해야 하나요?ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래도 되겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> C75B*가 항상 동일하게 뜨기는 하더라구요.
<sungyo> '-'a 그럼 저 이름을 기준으로 직접...마운트를 걸어줄까요?
<Seony> 일단 usb도 uuid가 있는 것으로 보이니까, 갖고계신 usb 몇개를 더 테스트 해보시고 일련번호가 겹치지 않으면 uuid로 하시면 쉽게 해결 가능해보이네요
<sungyo> 음. 함 해봐야겠네요. ^0^
<sungyo> 감사합니다~~
<Seony> 제가 도와드린게 없는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오늘은 라즈베리파이 갖고 놀아야겠군요
<Seony> 아 아니다 큐비보드 갖고 놀아야겠구나
<sungyo>  입수하셨나봐요.
<Seony> 뭐 입수라기보다는 아마존에서 팔길래 그냥 주문했죠
<Seony> 가격도 싸니까 심심풀이겸 해서 사봤어요
<Seony> 라즈베리파이 공식 리눅스라는 라즈비안이 생각보다 꽤 괜찮네요.
<Seony> 근데, 하드웨어 자체는 파일서버나 토렌트 서버로 쓰기에는 좀 무리가 있어보여요.
<Seony> 웹서버로는 괜찮을 듯 싶구요
<sungyo> 돌리고 있는 서버가 HP 구형 데스크탑  amd모델이여서 옮길 준비를 해놓기는 해야 하는데 라즈베리파이로는 조금 무리겠네요. '-'a 파일서버가 주 용도이거든요.
<Seony> usb 2.0이긴 한데, 입출력 속도는 피씨에서 쓰는 정도보다 좀 모자라구요,
<Seony> LAN은 기가비트가 아니라서 속도도 좀 그렇구요..
<Seony> 업무보시는데 전송속도가 크게 지장이 없으시다면 파일서버로 쓰시기엔 좋을 거에요
<Seony> 제 경우는, 파일서버용으로 쓰는 홈서버에 기가비트 랜카드 2장 박아서 본딩해놨거든요
<sungyo> '-'a 나중에 하나 사서 가지고 놀아봐야 겠네요.
<sungyo> 혹시 '보이스모뎀'써보신적 있으세요?
<Seony> 정상적인 속도라면, 초당 200mb 정도는 나와야하는데..
<Seony> 보이스모뎀이라면 한 20년전 물건 아닌가요?
<sungyo> 갑자기 자동응답기가 만들고 싶어졌는데 찾아봐도 중고 매물이 없어요~
<sungyo> 아... 벌써 시간이 그렇게 됬나요...( " ")/
<Seony> 요즘은 굳이 보이스 모뎀까지는 필요없고, 그냥 모뎀 사서 소프트웨어로 처리가 가능한 걸로 알고있어요
<sungyo> 오늘 중고 컴퓨터집 사장님한테 여쭤봤더니..그런거 용산가서 물어보면 욕한다고...ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그나마도 요즘은 IP 전화기라는게 나와서 그것도 필요없어졌죠
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 하여간 지금 책상에 있는 라즈베리파이랑 큐비보드를 대체 어따 써야할지 고민 중입니다..
<Seony> 와이파이 모듈 달아서 프린터 서버로 쓸까했는데, 그나마도 별로 필요없고..
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 큐비보드는 어때요?
<Seony> 큐비보드는 하드웨어에서는 라즈베리보다 훨씬 나아요
<Seony> 일단 씨퓨도 그렇고 GPU도 그렇고,
<Seony> 결정적으로 SATA 포트가 하나 달려있죠
<Seony> USB도 3개 달려있구요..
<sungyo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=110082
<Seony> SATA 포트가 달려있기 때문에, 하드디스크를 꽂아서 쓸 수 있다는 엄청난 장점이 있죠
<sungyo> 오. 사타포트가 달려있다니 솔깃한데요.
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 5V 2A짜리 충전기만 있으면 노트북 하드 연결해서 쓸 수 있어요
<sungyo> 쌈박하게 SATA 하나만 달려있네요?
<Seony> 네. 그 이상은 아마 전원공급이 무리일 거에요
<sungyo> 49달러라, 가격도 착해보이네요.
<Seony> 참 게다가 내장 메모리가 4기가나 있죠
<sungyo> 아답따 같이 안파나봐요?
<sungyo> 내장 메모리가 4기가요~?
<Seony> 아답타는 같이 따로 팔아요.  라즈베리파이도 그렇고...
<Seony> 네. 낸드플래시가 내장되어있죠
<Seony> 근데 문제는, 낸드플래시에 OS를 설치하는게 쉽지가 않네요
<Seony> 일단 데비안은 공식적으로 가능한 매뉴얼이 나온게 있어서 어제 시도해서 성공했어요
<sungyo> 그러니까....그래픽 카드가 없는거죠~?
<Seony> 그래픽 카드의 역할을 하는 GPU가 달려있어서 1080p 동영상 재생이 가능하죠
<Seony> 그건 라즈베리파이도 그렇구요
<sungyo> 음. 루분투 포팅이 되네요?
<Seony> 큐비보드에 들어가는건 갤럭시 3인가 4에 들어가는 GPU가 박혀있다던데요
<Seony> 루분투, 데비안, 아치, 페도라 정도가 포팅되어있어요
<Seony> 젠투는 오늘이나 내일 중으로 해볼건데, 아마 생각하고자시고 할 것도 없이 가능할테구요..
<sungyo> 젠투 @_@
<Seony> 인터넷 좀 뒤져보니까, 시스템 빌드하는데 하루가 걸렸다네요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 젠투는 좀 겁나는데요?ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 쓰는건 괜찮은데, 설치가 오래 걸려서 저도 좀 고민되네요
<sungyo> 리눅스 시스템의 구조를 개괄적으로 한번 익히려면 젠투를 한번 해보면 좋을거 같다 생각을 해보긴 해요..
<Seony> 젠투 해보시면 리눅스 "도사" 되실 거에요
<Seony> 요즘처럼 스테이지 3부터 권장하는 젠투는 좀 그렇긴 하지만...
<Seony> 스테이지 1부터 하시면 리눅스는 "왠만큼 한다" 라고 생각되실만큼 늘 거에요.  늘 수 밖에 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 젠투라는 배포판이, 유저를 그렇게 만들거든요 ㅋ
<sungyo> 음 큐비보드를 2개를 사놓고 사타 하드를 2개를 준비해서 한대 돌리면서 주기적으로 백업했다가 유사시 대처해 쓸 수 있을거 같네요.
<Seony> 네. 진짜 "비상용"으로 유용하죠
<sungyo> 국내에 Gmarket 사이트가 좀 나빠보여요. 검색을 하면 처음 한번은 꼭 엉뚱한걸 띄워요.
<sungyo> 혹시라도 구매대행이 있을까 싶어 검색하니 또 엉뚱한걸 띄우네요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 shopify라는 곳에서 주문을 했고, 수아파파님은 딴데서 주문하신 거 같은데, 다들 보니까 오는건 잘 오는거 같더라구요
<sungyo> 음~ 큐비보드 케이스깥이 같이 있는걸 보니 깔~끔하네요~+_+
<Seony> 막상 받아보면 허접해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그냥 아크릴보드 잘라놓은거라..
<sungyo> 저거에다가 12인치짜리 LCD 물려서 마우스 컨트롤 내장 키보드 물린다음에....대학교 강의실에 들고 들어가면 욕먹겠죠..??
<sungyo> http://cafe.naver.com/worldbuy/25134
<sungyo> 대학원 들어갈때 LCD 구해서 저거에 물려서 휴대용 컴퓨터나 한대 만들어볼까요?ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 인터넷 돌아다니다가 본건데, 7인치 LCD 사서 붙인 블로그는 많이 봤꾸요, 제일 특이했던게,
<Seony> 스마트폰에 달린 LCD 떼서 라즈베리파이 위에 그대로 붙인게 제일 특이했어요
<Seony> 사이즈도 딱 맞는게 아주 그만이더라구요
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ 그거 터치 조작은 되나요?
<Seony> 아뇨 사이즈랑 해상도 때문인지 그냥 터미널로만 쓰던데요
<Seony> 근데, 생각해보면요,
<Seony> 얘네들 전원공급이 USB로 통해서 하잖아요
<Seony> 시중에 스마트폰용 휴대용 비상 전원공급장치 저렴한거 많이 팔죠?
<sungyo> 아, 네.
<Seony> 그거만 들고다니면 진짜로 컴퓨터 한대를 들고다니는 셈이 되는 거죠
<sungyo> 그..밧데리 큰~거요?
<sungyo> +_+
<Seony> 뭐 큰거 말고 작은것도 있지않나요?
<Seony> 어디서 보니까 열쇠고리같이 생긴 것도 있던데요
<sungyo> 잘만 리폼하면 휴대용 컴퓨터 되겠는데요?
<sungyo> 심지어 손에 찰수 있는 사이즈로 꾸미면 이건 뭐....
<Seony> 현관문 열고잠그고 하는 장치에 이거 붙여서 쓰는 것도 있더라구여ㅛ
<sungyo> 제대로 geek스러움을 보여주겠는걸요
<Seony> 네. 그래서 컴퓨터 긱들의 장난감이라고 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 라즈베리파이는 메모리가 512메가인데 큐비는 1기가나 되고, 씨퓨도 A10이고... 암튼 성능으로는 확실히 나은건 맞는거 같아요
<sungyo> 아 저건 꼭 한번 사봐야겠네요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 다만 라즈베리파이는 너무 유명하니까 자료 구하기가 쉽고, 큐비보드는 그렇지 않다는게 문제죠
<sungyo> 데비안만 올라가면 다가 아닌가봐요....( _ _)
<Seony> 거기까지만요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그 이상 뭔가를 하려면 자료 구하기가 좀 힘들어요
<sungyo> 뭐...삼바 마운트 같은 그런 기본적인 터미널 작업 같은거도 어려울까요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 왠만한 작업은 다 되요
<Seony> 왠만한 작업 정도가 아니라, xbmc도 돌아가고 NAS용 배포판도 있을 정도에요
<Seony> 제가 말하는 "그 이상 뭔가"라는건, 하드디스크를 2개 붙인다던가, 낸드플래시에 뭔가 특별한 작업을 한다던가 하는 그야말로 특별한 걸 원할 때를 말하는 거에요
<sungyo> 저한텐 열외되는 내용이네요 ~-0-
<Seony> 일단 라즈베리는 라즈베리용 데비안이 생각보다 너무 맘에 들어서 이건 그냥 뭔가 웹서버가 개발용 서버로 둬야겠네요
<Seony> 뻘짓은 큐비보드로 고고씽~
<sungyo> 간단한 프리젠테이션용으로 덩치있는 넷북 대신에 그냥 큐비보드만 들고 나가도 되겠어요.
<sungyo> 아.... ~_~ 오랜만에 기계가 절 설레이게 하네요~ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 참고로, 화면출력은 HDMI로만 가능하니까 hdmi 케이블이랑 micro sd 카드 등은 미리 준비해두세요
<sungyo> 나중에 서버도 저거로 대처해야 겠어요. 토렌토까지 돌리기에 조금 무리가 있어보이는건 아쉽지만요.
<Seony> 근데, 제말을 너무 믿지마시고 돌려보세요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 예. 한번 직접 해봐야죠.
<Seony> 라즈베리파이의 경우는 사용자가 많다보니 어느정도 성능이 나왔는데,
<Seony> 큐비보드는 유저가 거의 없어서 어느정도 성능이 나오는지 자료가 별로 없어요
<Seony> GUI 설치 안하고 텍스트 기반으로만 돌리면 아마 가볍게 돌아가지 않을까 싶거든요
<sungyo> 암튼 좋은 팁 감사드립니다~~ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 정신 그만 놓고 일하러 가봐야겠네요 @_@
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 별말씀을요.  같이 쓰면서 정보 공유하고 하면 좋잖아요
<Seony> 넵 수고하세요
<Seony> 리붓
#ubuntu-ko 2013-04-28
<philipballew> Anyone willing to send a post card  to America I can use an a talk on Ubuntu in a month?  http://philipballew.wordpress.com/2013/04/03/showcase-the-diversity-of-the-ubuntu-community/
<autowiz03> 안녕하세요~~
<Guest4454> heey
<Guest4454> anyone there?
<autowiz03> hi~
<philipballew> autowiz03, hello
<Guest4454> heey
<Guest4454> eey
<Guest4454> eey
<Guest4454> wow its so packed in here...
<razGon_Web> 홍콩에 있는 IP로 부터 원격접속 허용할거냐고 묻는데. 거부하는데도 계속 뜨네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-21
<razGon_KenzFld> 어서오세요.
<AutoWiZ> 좋은 아침 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> dk
<drake_kr> 벌써 월요일이라니
<drake_kr> 아 졸려
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 오토위즈님 집에 잘 들어가셨나요?
<ipeter> 어제 늦게까지 계시는거 같던데..
<AutoWiZ> 5시 반에 들어가서 씻고, 아침에 헬스 좀 하고 나왔습니다.
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> 나이를 거꾸로 드시나요.
<ipeter> 전 그랬으면 아마 출근길에 잠자다가 못내렸을듯합니다..;;;;
<ihavnoth> 월요일이라서 차가 너무 막혀서 지각했네요
<AutoWiZ> 라즈곤님 계신가요?
<AutoWiZ> 진짜로 제가 대단하거나 그런건 절대로 아닌데요.
<AutoWiZ> 울회사 사람들 몇몇을 보면 저일하거나 할때 가르켜주고 그러면 부럽다고 막 그러는데 , 그사람도 저처럼 열심히 살면 다 알 수 있는겁니다. 안하는건지 못하는건지는 저도 잘 모르겠습니다만.
<razGon_KenzFld> AutoWiZ: 답이 늦었습니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> ^^;;
<AutoWiZ> 아이고ㅜ아닙니다.
<AutoWiZ> 좀 상관없는 분야일지도 모르겠습니다만. 의학용어중에 . 환자가 죽기전에 잠시 증상이 호전되는걸 가르키는 단어가 있었던거 같은데 기억이 안나서요.
<AutoWiZ> 혹시 아실지 하고 여쭤봅니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 아니요. 잘 모르겟습니다^^;;
<AutoWiZ> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 있어요
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 회광반조 검색해보세요
<ipeter> 찾으시는게 그게 맞을지 모르겠네요.
<AutoWiZ> 영어였을거에요
<razGon_KenzFld> 근데 제 경험상 않좋은 현상의 환자는 계속 않좋아집니다.ㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 하긴 특이한 경우겠죠.
<AutoWiZ> 월요일 아침부터 너무 다운되는군요.
<AutoWiZ> 피터님 출근은 잘 하셨어요?
<AutoWiZ> 정말 지금 근부하시는곳은 시간이 좀 널널한가봐요? irc 도 맘대로 하시고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 후...
<razGon_KenzFld> 월요일 환자가 좀있어서 좋기는 한데. 무리한 요구 하시는 분들이 많네요.
<drake_kr> 슬슬 출근해야겠군요
<AutoWiZ> 애완동물도 성형 많이 하나요? ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> drake 하이
<ipeter> drake_kr: 안녕하세요 드레이크님?
<drake_kr> 하요
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 네. 잘 했습니다. 오토위즈님앞에서 힘들다고 하면 안될듯요.
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 고생하셨어요.
<drake_kr> 왜요 힘든건 힘든거죠
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뻔데기가 앞에 있으면 주름도 못 잡나
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 힘껏 잡아보겠습니다
<AutoWiZ> 아 surge 였던거 같아요 . 전에 하우스 (의학드라마) 보면서 들었던거 같네요
<AutoWiZ> 피터님 토요일날 오시면
<AutoWiZ> 몇시까지 계실꺼에요? 그러니까 일요일 따로 약속 있으신지?
<drake_kr> 뻔데기 앞에서 주름잡기 vs 의자왕 앞에서 여친 둘이라고 자랑하기
<drake_kr> PSP가 좋을까요 NDS가 좋을까요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 전 후자가 좋을꺼 같아요.
<bluedusk> 하아
<bluedusk> 아치 리눅스 깔아보는중..
<bluedusk> 우분투는 이제 저에거 너무나 먼 ..
<ipeter> 여친 둘 상황 왔으면 참 젛ㄱ[ㅆㄴ[여//
<ipeter> 좋겠네요
<ipeter> 엄청난 오타입니다.
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 아마도...음.... 뭐 시간은 충분할거 같아요.
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 스케쥴좀 적어놓은거 보고 오겠습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 예 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 특별한 스케쥴은 없습니다
<ipeter> 아마 밤 아주 늦게까지는 아니더라도
<ipeter> (즈질 체력)
<ipeter> 뭐 서너시간은 함께 즐거운 시간 보낼 수 있을꺼 같아요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 제품 기획에 대한 괜찮은 자료가 있을까요?
<ihavnoth> 산업용 PDA인데..
<AutoWiZ> pda 에 날개가 있었으면 좋겠습니다.
<ihavnoth> 보통 회사에 기획팀이 증발해 버리면 기획 관련 주도를 어느 팀에서 해야할까요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 아.... 힘드네요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 일주일버텨야 하는데. 오늘 오전에 다써버린 느낌.
<AutoWiZ> 저두요 회사 청소좀 하고 나니 몸에 힘이 하나도 없네요
<AutoWiZ> ㅠㅠ
<yukinpl> 모두 좋은 하루 되세요
<Markers> openssl 에 heartbleed 라는게 큰 사건인가요..?
<AutoWiZ> 아마 이번 취약점 가지고 말하는거 같더라구요.
<Markers> 이런게 있는줄도 몰랐네요 ㅋ
<Markers> 아 금요일에 이거 발생됏나보네요?
<Markers> 학교에서 긴급 공문이 내려와서 ssl 되게끔 하라는게 이거 때문이구나
<AutoWiZ> 그거랑은 상관 없을지도. ㅠ_ㅠ ㅏ암튼 저도 학교쪽에서 뭔가 왔더라구요.
<Markers> 정확히는 교육부에서 내려온 공문인데 ssl 안되어있으면 하고 못하겠으면 우리가 해주겠다 신청해라! 이런 내용이었거든요.
<Markers> 먼가 성과를 냈다 이런 걸 할려고 했었나봐요 ㅋ
<readytoact_T420> -_-..14.04한글이 거지같네요
<readytoact_T420> 제가설정을잘못한....거겠죠?
<readytoact_T420> 할....
<popeye92> Markers: 굉장히 큰 사건입니다. 서버의 private key 가 쉽게 노출됩니다.
<readytoact_T420> 옹
<readytoact_T420> 가슴피철철버그말씀하시나요 요
<yukinpl> readytoact_T420: 14.04 한글이 잘 되지 않고 있나요? 저는 Nabi를 사용중인데 아직 무리가 없이 사용중입니다. 물론 Panel에 집어 넣지는 못했습니다만
<Markers> 가슴 피 철철 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T420> yukinpl 아뇨-
<readytoact_T420> 나비쓰면크롬에선한글이 이아예안먹히고
<readytoact_T420> 지금크롬 플러그인irc인데
<readytoact_T420> 한글은 이렇게 게띄어쓰기가 가되고요 요
<readytoact_T420> -_-...
<yukinpl> 그러시군요.... 크롬에서 아직 무리 없이 잘되고 있어서..... irc는 weechat을 사용중입니다.
<readytoact_T420> 14.04이전엔 안그랬는데
<readytoact_T420> 나비쓰면크롬은한글안써지던데요전
<readytoact_T420> 아..크롬을 을다시깔아볼까요
<readytoact_T420> -_-.. 그것도방법이겠네
<readytoact_T420> 퍼지하고
<readytoact_T420> -,.-
<readytoact_T420> 다시깔고오겠습니다.
<Markers> 심장 출혈 버그를 가슴 피철철이라고 하시다닝 ㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 할.. 퍼지를하고설치를해도
<readytoact_T420> 제가 한글이이래서 띄어쓰기를 못합니다. 양해를;
<readytoact_T420> samahui 님덕에 그래픽카드 잘잡아서얼씨구나했는데
<readytoact_T420> -_-.. 14.04왜이러는거지
<readytoact_T420> 저만 그런거죠?
<readytoact_T420> vmware에서 한영키전환도 안되서 마우스로 일일이찍어서변경하고있고
<readytoact_T420> 할;;;
<samahui_> 안녕하세요 ~
<samahui_> 벌써 점심시간이군요.
<samahui_> 점심 맛있게들 드세요~ 밥먹고 오겠습니다
<readytoact_T420> -_-.. 다시..12.04로 갈...까...
<ipeter> 식사 잘 하셨는지요?
<ipeter> 사마휘님..맛있게 하고 오셔요.
<ipeter> 전 대충 빨리 먹고 왔습니다.
<Markers> 보통 회사에서 석사학위 갖고 있는분들에게 어느정도를 기대하나요 =_=?
<ipeter> 전 학사 나부랭이라서 패스하겠습니다.
<readytoact_T420> 음 전 고졸이니 -
<readytoact_T420> -_- 패스
<Markers> 두둥..
<readytoact_T420> 참고로 저희회사는 목소리 큰사람이
<readytoact_T420> -_-.. 고졸인데 목소리 큰 1ㅅ
<Markers> 성량을 말씀하시는..?
<Markers> ...;
<readytoact_T420> 네-
<readytoact_T420> 큰소리로 랄지랄지하면 되요
<Markers> ..;
<Markers> 저 거기가면 잘하겠군여 ㅋ 목소리 톤 자체가 워낙 높아서;
<samahui_> 저흰 연구소라 다들 학위있는데 그냥 똑같아요
<readytoact_T420> 저희 도암호학박사님이계시는데
<readytoact_T420> 워낙조용조용하셔서..하시는일은핵심모듈개발이신데
<readytoact_T420> 큰소리안내시거든요.
<samahui_> 점심을 매운걸 먹었더니 속이 쓰라리는군요 ㅜㅜ
<readytoact_T420> 저도기름기많은분식을먹었더니
<readytoact_T420> 속이부글부글
<readytoact_T420> 아...노트북한글문제가
<readytoact_T420> -_- 답답하네요
<samahui_> 14.04 한글 답답하죠 ㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 네-_-..
<readytoact_T420> 전크로미움에선
<samahui_> 새로 나올때마다 한글은 문제생기는거 같아요
<readytoact_T420> 한글이 이이렇게 게되 요
<readytoact_T420> 띄어쓰기하면 면
<readytoact_T420> -_-;;
<samahui_> 헐...
<readytoact_T420> 불여우는괜찮은데 데
<samahui_> 제가 못본 문제군요
<samahui_> 전 글자 윗부분 잘리는 문제는 간격조절로 해결보고
<samahui_> 입력기 문제도 해결하고
<samahui_> 겨우겨우 적응해가며 쓰고 있어요
<readytoact_T420> 입력기는
<readytoact_T420> 나비쓰면
<readytoact_T420> 크로미움은 은먹통이고
<samahui_> 입력기 ibus씁니다
<readytoact_T420> 아이버스써야한글먹으니
<readytoact_T420> vmware
<readytoact_T420> 한영전환도 도안되요
<readytoact_T420> 키바인딩 문제있는듯.
<samahui_> 한영은 Shift_space로 잘쓰는지라 크게 문제 되지 않지만
<readytoact_T420> 우분투에서는되는데
<readytoact_T420> vm게스트 트윈도에서는
<readytoact_T420> 아예 전환이 이안되요 요
<samahui_> 그건 입력기에 한글 키보드 추가해주면 되요
<samahui_> 한글만 되면 반대로 영문키보드 추가요
<readytoact_T420> 아휴
<readytoact_T420> -_- gen8에 에SSD달았는데
<readytoact_T420> 팀뷰어는왜이러지
<readytoact_T420> 할..
<readytoact_T420> 리미너도
<samahui_> 한영키 안되는건 dconf-editor설치해서 설정 바꿔주면 되고요
<readytoact_T420> 렘미나 로 번역했네
<readytoact_T420> -_-;;
<readytoact_T420> dconf 어디서하나요?써본적이없어서
<samahui_> 그냥 터미널에서 sudo apt-get install dconf-tools 하면 설치되죠 그리고
<samahui_> dconf editor실행해서 desktop->unity->panel panel에  나비 추가해주면 나비로도 한영전화될거 같은데요
<samahui_>  sudo apt-get install dconf-editor 로 설치하는거였나 아무튼 그렇습니다
<samahui_> ibus에서 한영전환은 메뉴에서 gnome->desktop->wm->keybindings 선택 해서 switch-input-source항목에
<samahui_> ['hangul'] 로 바꿔주시거나 사용하시는 키보드 메핑에 맞게 키값 넣어주면 한영키로 전화되요
<samahui_> 대충 그렇습니다
<samahui_> 해보시고 안되시면 구글링 추천드립니다. 이 부분은 베타때 부터 계속 문제여서 여러가지 해결법이 있는거 같아요. 정작 우분투 자체에서는 해결이 안되었지만요;;
<samahui_> 전 다시 일하고 올께요
<ipeter> 근데 이거 시간이 지나면 캐노니컬에서 해결해서 다시 배포해주지 않을까요?
<ipeter> 한글 윗부분 잘리는 문제요.
<ihavnoth> 버그 리포팅은 된걸로 알고있어요
<ipeter> 저같은경우 일단 한글 잘리는 문제 빼고는 괜찮은거 같습니다.
<ipeter> 특히 13.04에 비교해서 팬이 거의 돌지 않아요.
<ipeter> sensors쳐보면 온도도 확실히 낫구요.
<ipeter> 낮구요.
<ihavnoth> 트윅툴에서 폰트 설정 변경하시면 폰트 짤리는것도 해결될꺼에요
<samahui> 차차 나아지고 좋아지겠죠
<readytoact_T420> 아 아혹시
<readytoact_T420> 브라우저 자바플러그인은 은어떻게 게설치하나요?
<readytoact_T420> 구글링에 에나온대로 로 libnpjp2.so를 를복사해도 안되더라구요
<readytoact_T420> -_-..
<ihavnoth> 어떤 사이트 들어가면 그런거 설치하라고 뜨나요?
<ipeter> 급 딴소리지만 13.04에서 곧장 14.04로 불가능하더라구요.
<readytoact_T420> 오라클요
<ipeter> 13.04 13.10, 14.04 차례로 갔습니다.
<ihavnoth> 구글리에서 관련 글 본거 같네요
<ihavnoth> 전 12.04에서 바로 와서
<ipeter> 브라우저 자바 플러그인..어떤걸 말씀하시는지요?
<samahui> 저도 12.04에서 바로 와서...
<ipeter> 그냥 자바 설치 말씀이신가요?
<samahui> CD굽거나 이미지 받아서 설치하는게 속편하죠
<readytoact_T420> https://www.java.com/ko/download/help/enable_browser_ubuntu.xml
<ihavnoth> 전 http://www.oracle.com 들어갔떠니 플러그인 설치하라고 안뜨네요
<readytoact_T420> ipeter 아뇨.브라우저플러그인요 요
<ihavnoth> 이미 설치된건가보군요?
<readytoact_T420> 전 전JDK를 그냥다운받아서설치해서
<ipeter> 오잉...특별히 저거 설치한 기억이 없는데...;;;;
<readytoact_T420> https://www.java.com/ko/download/installed.jsp
<readytoact_T420> 여기제대로보이시면되요 요
<ihavnoth> 파폭 플러그인 리스트에도 안뜨네요
<readytoact_T420> 자바 플러그인은 은ppa로설치하고도
<readytoact_T420> 위에 라이브러리복사해줬던기억이나는데
<ihavnoth> 찾을 수 없다고 나에뇽
<readytoact_T420> 데-_-ㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 아..
<readytoact_T420> 자바버전확인누르면요?
<readytoact_T420> -_-저것때문에
<readytoact_T420> 자바기반의가상서버콘손을못쓰고있죠
<readytoact_T420> 아흑-
<ihavnoth> 자바가 현재 브라우저에 설치되었고 사용으로 설정되었는지 확인할 수 없습니다
<ihavnoth> 이렇게 뜨네요
<readytoact_T420> 음
<ihavnoth> https://www.java.com/ko/download/help/firefox_java.xml
<readytoact_T420> 전 전사용할 할수 있다 고 다운받으라네요 요-0-
<ihavnoth> 모두 제거하라는데 전 제거 안했거든요
<readytoact_T420> 음-_-ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 저게 설치되면 뭘 할 수 있는거죠?
<readytoact_T420> 그냥 냥플러그인으로 로깔아야하
<readytoact_T420> 브라우저용 용자바플러그인이 이설치되면
<readytoact_T420> 브라우저에 서돌아가는 는자바어플을 을구동할 할수 수있는데
<ihavnoth> 예를 들어서요
<ihavnoth> 전 안되는 사이트를 경험해보지 못해서요
<readytoact_T420> 제 제경우에는 는java 기반에 에tight vnc
<ihavnoth> 오라클 사이트는 전부 잘 뜹니다
<readytoact_T420> 가상서버 접속할 할 때콘솔이 이Java기반의 VNC로 로되어 어있어서요
<ihavnoth> 제가 확인할수 있는 방법은 없을까요?
<readytoact_T420> 웹콘솔이 이java기반으로 로된게 게많은데
<readytoact_T420> 데잠시만요 요
<ihavnoth> 전 그런거 안갈려있네요 어디서 받아서 깔아야하나요?
<readytoact_T420> 으으.. 자바를 쓰는 콘솔이..
<readytoact_T420> 음
<readytoact_T420> 씽크프리도 도자바기반이네
<readytoact_T420> thinkfree.com
<readytoact_T420> 여긴 계정이  있어야;;
<ihavnoth> http://redeyesofangel.tistory.com/656
<ihavnoth> 이게 자동으로 안되나요?
<readytoact_T420> 아
<readytoact_T420> 전 자바를 받아 서압축해제하고
<readytoact_T420> 고패스만 만잡아줬거든요
<ihavnoth> 저도 그렇게 써요 update-alternative를 쓰긴했지만요
<readytoact_T420> 네
<readytoact_T420> 저도 도그렇게했는데
<readytoact_T420> -_-..
<readytoact_T420> 다 다지우고 고다시해봐야겠엉 엉
<ihavnoth> 파폭에서 로딩한건지 안한건지 알수가 없군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 회의 가야긋네요
<bluedusk> 하아
<bluedusk> 컴맹에게 아치는 버겁네요..ㅠ
<ipeter> bluedusk: 미개하시군요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 요즘 유행어 하나 제대로 터졌네요.
<ipeter> 저도 컴퓨터에 관한한 미개합니다.
<bluedusk> 전 원래 미개해서
<ipeter> 트윗에서 봤는데 제대로 지적했네요.
<ipeter> 콩달린거 보고 콩밭인거 알 수 있듯이 자식내미 말하는거 봐서 집에 뭔 말하고 사는지 알것 같다고
<ipeter> 근데 뭐 왕회장님도 자식내미 죽여버리고 싶을었을때가 있었겠죠.
<readytoact_T420> 미개미개
<readytoact_T420> 아.. 외근이라 당장은 한글설정이
<readytoact_T420> -_-ㅋ 외근구찮네요
<bluedusk> Seony, 전 14.04 업데이트 해보고 그냥 포기햇어요.. 롤링 업데이트 지원하는 아치로 갈려고
<bluedusk> 아치랑 씨름중이네요..
<Seony> 왜요?
<Seony> 14.04 별로에요?
<readytoact_T420> 음
<readytoact_T420> 일단한글이
<readytoact_T420> -_-ㅋ 제 제경우에는 는이렇게 게나오고요
<readytoact_T420> -0-;;
<Seony> 상단 짤리는 것 때문이시군요...
<readytoact_T420> 아뇨
<readytoact_T420> 글이 이지금처럼 럼
<readytoact_T420> 공백을 을띄우
<readytoact_T420> 마지막 막글자가 가따라와요
<Seony> 아~
<Seony> 저는 영문으로 놓고 쓰는데, 한글에서는 별 지장이 없길래 모르고 있었어요
<readytoact_T420> 아이게
<readytoact_T420> 크롬에서만그렇습니
<readytoact_T420> 크로미움
<Seony> 크로미움 말고 크롬에서는 괜찮나보네요
<readytoact_T420> 아크롬은안깔아써봤어요
<readytoact_T420> 우분투에서는그냥크로미움지원하니까
<readytoact_T420> -_-ㅋ
<Seony> 제가 크롬 쓰는데 별 지장 없거든요
<readytoact_T420> 우분투에서요?
<readytoact_T420> -_-ㅋ그냥 냥크롬깔까
<readytoact_T420> 그래봐야겠어요
<Seony> 네 우분투요.... 버박에서 영문환경 테스팅 해보세요
<readytoact_T420> 잠시 시다녀오겠습니다.
<samahui> 한영전환할때마다 넘버락이 꺼지는건 무슨 조화일까요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 역시 한달정도 쓰다가 넘어올꺼 그랬나 싶기도 하네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 14.04에서요?
<Seony> 음... 저는 영문환경+나비로만 사용해서 그런가, 다들 겪으시는 문제가 저한테는 안보이네요...
<samahui> 저도 그냥 나비로 넘어가야 겠어요 귀찮네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ibus에 익숙해져서 그냥 쓰려고 했더니 이래저래 문제가 많네요
<bluedusk> 저는 쓰는 어플들 코어 덤프 떨어지는것도 몇개 보이고
<bluedusk> 제대로 동작 안하는것도 보이고
<bluedusk> 설정이야 그렇다 치지만
<bluedusk> 14.04 패키지로 올라와 있는데도 그러네요..;
<Seony> 역시 .1 나올 때까지 좀 기다려야하나보네요
<samahui> 그러게요 기다려보는 수밖에 없겠네요
<ghlee-nd> 안녕하세요. xchat 을 사용하고 있는데 궁금한점 문의 해도 될까요?
<ghlee-nd> 우분투 14.10을 사용하고 있는데 며칠 전 알림창으로 xchat을 최소화를 했더니, 이후 xchat을 실행시키면 동일한(!) 아이디2개로 접속됩니다. 아이디 하나를 종료하는 방법이 있을까요?
<ipeter> 좋은 오후 보내시는지요?
<ipeter> 조금 나른하네요.
<ipeter> 판교로 떠나기전에 광화문의 정취를 구경하러 잠시 산책좀 하고 오겠습니다.
<samahui> 회사가 광화문 근처인가요?
<samahui> 즐겁고 여유로운 산책길 되세요
<ipeter> 네... 슼 T-tower있는곳. 청계천  바로 뒤 입니다..
<ipeter> 참 좋네요...
<ipeter> 사진도 여러장 찍었는데, 같이 공유할 수 없어서 조금 아쉽네요.
<ipeter> 날씨 따뜻하고 여유롭네요..
<bluedusk> 쩝
<bluedusk> 14.04 에 한영키 문제는
<bluedusk> 우분투 문제라기 보다 그놈의 문제군요
<bluedusk> 하아 그놈을 버려야 한
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 한영키 전환은 특별히 문제 없었는데요..
<ipeter> 어떤 문제가 있죠..?
<samahui> 말그대로 한영키로 한영전환을 하려면 특별한 설정이 필요하게 되어있네요
<samahui> 기본적인 설치상태에서는 전환 자체도 안되고요
<samahui> 해결법이 없는건 아니지만 한글사용이 기본인 대한민국 이용자로써는 불편하기도하고 서운하기도한 그런 상황이죠
<samahui> 그리고 한글 윗부분이 깨지기도하고요 아무튼 아직 초기인지라 다음 버젼 나올때까지 기다려봅니다 ;;
<AutoWiZ> 퇴근 시간은 다되어 갑니담.ㄴ
<AutoWiZ> 갑니다만. 야근좀 해야할듯 합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 저도 오늘은 일찍 퇴근합니다. 새벽부터 출근했더니 너무 피곤하네요
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요
<samahui> 나중에 뵈요~
<ipeter> 아앗! 사마휘님! 조심히 들어가세요..!
<ipeter> 오토위즈님 힘내세요!
<AutoWiZ> 네네 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 저같은경우 13.04의 설정대로 14.04에서도 먹히던데..그런 오류가 있었군요..!
<ipeter> 저도 오늘은 일찍 들어가서 가족과 삼겹살을..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 어머니가 Be ready하라고 하시네요.
<AutoWiZ> 부럽습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 어머니의 밥상이라니 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 고기는 어제 제가 농협 하나로마트가서 2만원돈 넘게 주고 떼어왔습니다.
<ipeter> 엉엉엉
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그래도 그게 나은게 2만원이면 밖에서 사먹으면 얼마 못먹는데
<ipeter> 가족과 배부르게 먹을저도니 참 좋죠.
<AutoWiZ> 저는 퇴근에 고기라고는 삼각김밥에 있는 제육 먹어본거 밖에 기억이 안나네요
<AutoWiZ> 퇴근 -> 최근
<ipeter> 아. 오토위즈님은 자가에서 출퇴 아니신가요?
<AutoWiZ> 회사 숙소에서 다녀요. 본가는 경상도 경주라
<AutoWiZ> 겁내 멀어요 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 어엇...
<ipeter> 저 경주 여행 생각하고 있었는데..
<ipeter> 느므느므 좋아요..
<ipeter> 조용하구요.
<ipeter> 우웃.
<ipeter> 저 퇴근해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 오늘 하루 수고하셨습니다.
<ipeter> 좋은저녁되세요.
<ipeter> 집에가서 시간되면 들어오겠습니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<sungyo> 넙죽~~~~
<sungyo> (_ _  ) (  _ _)
<samahui> 새키보드 잘되는지 테스트 오랜마에 해피프로2 하나 더 구입했습니다
<samahui> 역시 쓰던게 편하네요
<samahui> 새벽부터 일하다 일안되고 짜증나고 ... 기분 전환을 위해 새로운 키보드 개시해버렸습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오~  좋으시겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 확실히 약간의 기분 전환은 되네요
<samahui> 근데 FC660C로 놀다가 다시 해피 잡으니까 키감이 오히려 FC660C가 더 좋은거 같아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 키감이라는게 호불호가 갈리는 부분이라 뭐라 말하기는 그런데 해피키감이 최고라 생각해 왔는데 얼마전부터 사용하는사용하FC660C 키감도 상당히 훌륭하네요
<samahui> 이제 리얼포스 텐키리스 하나 차등으로 구하면 미니 키보드에 대한 지름신은 끝날듯 합니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 해피해킹이, 키는 가벼운 편이죠?
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 키압...
<samahui> 네 45균든이라
<samahui> 가볍습니다
<samahui> FC660c도 가볍고요
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 키압이 부들부들한건 싫어서... 해피해킹은 저한테 안맞겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 리얼이 차등이나 약간 키압 높은놈으로 하나 구입해서 비교해보려고요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 고속 타이핑 하고 오래 타이핑하다보면 이정도 키압이 적당한거 같아요
<samahui> 작업 오래해보면 확실히 해피가 편해요 키압도 그렇지만 키배치가 이상적이죠(터미널작업이 많을때는 더욱더요)
<samahui> 하지만 일반적으로작업하면 리얼이 배치가 났죠
<samahui> 하루빨리 리얼이도 구입하고 싶은데 해피하나더 구입하느라 이번달은 조용히 넘겨야 겠어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 텐키리스 무접점 라인업 구성하면 그 이후로는 커스텀에 도전해 볼까 생각중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 노트북 지름이 물러가니 이번에는 키보드 지름... 다음에는 뭐가 올까요 ;;
<samahui> 에휴 아침 먹고 와야 겠습니다 즐거운 하루 되세요 ~~~ 이따뵈요~~~
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요
<ipeter> 어엇
<ipeter> 아침부터 계셨군요.
<ipeter> 전 이제 씻고 출근하겠습니다.
<ipeter> 어제 컴을 안끄고 그냥 잤네요.
<ipeter> 있다가 출근하고 뵙겠습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 밤사이 평온하셨는지요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ> 밤동안 계속 춥게 잤더니 컨디션이 별로네요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_web> 전 밤샘하다시피 했더니 띵하니 졸려요
<samahui_web> 졸고 있습니다 ㅎ ㅎ
<readytoact_T420> 으흥
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-22
<AutoWiZ> 하이요
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_web> 좋은 아침 입니다.
<ipeter> 어엇! 반가운 두분..!!!
<samahui_web> 출근하셨군요 ㅋ
<ipeter> samahui_web: 좋은 하루 되세요!
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 좋은 하루 되세요!
<ipeter> 네네!
<AutoWiZ> 네네
<ipeter> 오늘은 날씨가 좋습니다...
<AutoWiZ> 춥던데요 ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅠ 네..일교차가 조큼 크네요..
<AutoWiZ> 밤에자는데 추워서 계속 끙끙 거리며 잤다는 ㅠ
<ipeter> 어엇..!!
<ipeter> 감기 조심하세요!
<AutoWiZ> 감기는 좀처럼 잘 안걸려요
<ipeter> ㅠ 아.. 다행이군요..!
<ipeter> 저는 몸이 허약체질이라서 그런지 조금만 쌀랑하면 쉽사리 감기 걸려서요..
<ipeter> ㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 아아 제가 싫어하는 타입이군요.
<AutoWiZ> 남자고 여자고 , 허약한거 싫어함 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 뭐..약골이라서요..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 그래도 밤은 잘 지새웁니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 증신력!
<AutoWiZ> 네~ ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 세월호 힘들겠죠...?
<AutoWiZ> 힘들다고 봐야 하지 않을까 싶습니다.
<ipeter> 사람들이 에어포켓 에어포켓 하는데 사실 물없이 살수있는 시간까지 가는거 같은데..
<ipeter> 아침부터 무거운 이야기 제가 잘못꺼낸거 같네요.
<AutoWiZ> 잘못을 하셨으면 맞으시면 됩니다.
<ipeter> 헙..ㅠ
<ipeter> 당분간 침묵수행하겠습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 페이팔 한동안 로그인을 안했더니
<AutoWiZ> 비번을 잊어버려서
<AutoWiZ> 비번 초기화를 할려고 보니 , 보안질문이랑 , 예전신용카드 번호랑 둘다 알 수가 없네요.
<AutoWiZ> 카드회사 전화해서 신원증명하고 이전 카드 번호 알려달라고 하면 알려줄까요?
<Work^Seony> 안알려줍니다
<ipeter> =.=
<samahui_web> 신분증사본보내고 본인인증하고 기타등등 하거나 방문해서 해결보셔야 할겁니다
<AutoWiZ> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 금융권에서는 어떠한 경우도 전화로 신분을 확인해주진 않거든요
<ipeter> 그냥 페이팔 계정을 하나 새로 만드는건 어떻세요?
<samahui_web> 삼성카드는 sds인가 불난거 떔시 결제해도 결제 정보가 안오더군요
<AutoWiZ> 방문하면 가능할까요?
<Work^Seony> 방문은 가능할 거에요
<samahui_web> 카드사 방문해서 본인 인증되면 알려주죠 당연히
<AutoWiZ> 이게 좀더 귀찮은게
<AutoWiZ> 현대카드인지 신한카드인지 모르는 상태라
<AutoWiZ> 두군데를 다 가야할지도 ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 패이팔 계정 새로 만드는 방법이 있기는 한데 , 왠지 내거 잊어버린건 찾아내고 싶어서 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 해당 카드사 홈피가서 가입여부 확인하는건 가능하지 않나요? 보통 카드 없애도 탈퇴안하면 회원가입정보는 남아있을건데
<samahui_web> 한번 전화를 먼저 해보세요
<samahui_web> 카드 번호는 안알려줘도 가입했었는지는 알려줄껄요
<AutoWiZ> 경제내역 뒤져서 페이팔 뜬게 , 어느 카드인지 찾아봐야 겠어요. 좋은 하루들 보내세요~ 감사합니다.
<samahui_web> 중국해커그룹에는 개인정보와 카드번호 다 있을거예요 구글링! ㅎㅎ 농담입니다.
<AutoWiZ> 경제 -> 결제
<samahui_web> 농담이기는한데 왠지 진짜 그럴꺼 같아서 씁쓸하네요 ;;
<samahui_web> 회의 댕기올께요
<AutoWiZ> 네~
<ipeter> 다녀오셔요!
<AutoWiZ> 저도 외근 갑니다.
<ipeter> 옙~ 다녀오셔요~
<ipeter> 와...
<ipeter> 우분투 설치해서 쓸 울트라북 하나 보고 있는데
<ipeter> 울트라북중에 free os 엘지에서 나왔네요.
<Work^Seony> 그러고보니 우리는 회의 안한지 2달은 된거 같은데...
<ipeter> 많이 땡기네요. 저놈 잡아다가 램 업글하고 14.04 설치해서 쓰면 최강일듯 하네요.. 무게도 980그램..덜덜덜 13인치에 화면좋구요.
<samahui_web> 회의 안하고싶어요
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 댕겨왔습니다
<Work^Seony> 저는 하고싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 엘쥐 울트라북 그램은 화면에 문제있던 초기 물량때문에 뭍혔죠
<samahui_web> 제품 좋았는데
<samahui_web> 아쉽죠
<Work^Seony> 요즘 스트레스 해소용으로 구입한 툼레이더가, 간만에 스트레스를 해소해주네요
<samahui_web> 재미있겠더군요
<Work^Seony> 재밌어요.  연출을 정말 잘했어요
<ipeter> samahui_web: 오..그런 문제가 있었나요? 전혀 몰랐습니다.
<samahui_web> 리뷰와 게임방송등으로 봤는데 예전 글래머스하고 쌕쉬한 라라 언니가 아니라 ... 물론 풀리곤 다덕이던 때보다 외모는 이쁩니다만 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 근데 저에겐 엘지 브랜드는 씽크패드보다도 안좋은 브랜드 이미지라서 좀 꺼려지네요.
<samahui_web> ipeter: 예 액정에 문제가 있어서 초기 물량 반품사례가 많았습니다
<samahui_web> 제조사에서 초기 제품에 한정된 문제라고 보안해서 제출시 한다고 했었는데 그 이후로 알아보지 않아서 어찌 되었는지 확실하지 않네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번 라라도 글래머러스 해요
<samahui_web> 엘지 자체는 별루일지 몰라도 씽크패드 제조하던 기술은 남아있어서 그런지 키보드감도 훌륭하고 전체적으로 나쁘지는 않습니다
<samahui_web> 다만 헬쥐 답게 사소한 문제들이 계속 나오죠
<Work^Seony> 그것도 아주 자연스럽게 글래머러스해서, 거부감이 드는 지난번 라라보다 오히려 더 현실감 있어서 겜할 때마다 묘합니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 예전에는 키보드가 다 빠져버린다거나 소프트웨어적으로 문제가 있거나 펌웨어 업그레이드를 안해줘서 그래픽카드 깨지거나 기타등등
<ipeter> samahui_web:  아..고맙습니다.. 참고해서 잘 알아봐야겠네요.. 전혀 몰랐었습니다.ㅠ
<ipeter> 읔ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> Seony: 자연스럽게 글래머스하다니... 땡기는데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> http://metrouk2.files.wordpress.com/2014/01/trde_packshot_v1__x1box_pegi_2d_1386582775.jpg
<ipeter> 그래픽 후덜덜하네요.
<Work^Seony> http://cache.g4tv.com/ImageDb3/285758_S/the-future-of-action-adventure-games-bioshock-infinite-max-payne-3-tomb-raider-and-more.jpg
<Work^Seony> 네.  그리고 일단, 라라가 예뻐요
<ipeter> 헐..그래픽에 사진의 아웃 포커싱 기능같은 화면까지..;;;
<samahui_web> 안젤리나 졸리 스탈의 글래머가 아니라 전 싫어요~ 췻
<Work^Seony> 이미지는 구글 이미지에 많이 있으니... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번에 나온 툼레이더도 영화화한다는데,
<Work^Seony> 주인공 얼굴 좀 봐야겠네요
<samahui_web> 글고보니 안젤리나 언니는 가슴도려내서 이번에는 주인공 못하겠군요
<samahui_web> 나이들어서 젊은 라라 역할을 하기도 힘들긴 하겠네요
<bluedusk> 냥냥
<Work^Seony> 아직 정해진건 아닌데, 올리비아 와일드 라는 여배우가 거론된다고 하네요
<samahui_web> 올리비아 와일드요? 검색해봐야겠네요 ㅋ
<bluedusk> elementaryOS 깔아봤는데 좋네요..
<samahui_web> 어이쿠
<bluedusk> 이것저것 손댈 필요도 많이 없고
<samahui_web> 검색하자마자 비키니사진만 나오는군요
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 우분투 버리고 이걸로 갈아타야지
<samahui_web> 에일리언과 카우보이인가 하는 영화에 나왔던 배우군요
<samahui_web> 약간 외계인 스러운 외형의 미녀요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헛 그래요?
<Work^Seony> 그럼 앙대는데
<samahui_web> 이쁘긴한데 나이도 들어보여서 전 반대입니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_web> 차라리 트렌스포머 1,2 주인공이였던 그아가씨 이름이 뭐더라...~~ 암튼 그 아가씨가 났겠는데요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 이번 툼레이더는 배경이, 라라 크로포드가 어떻게 해서 모험을 하게 되는지 라라의 어릴적 스토리가 기반이거든요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 게임 내 라라의 나이가 21살이에요
<samahui_web> 아하
<samahui_web> 그렇네요 그럼 둘다 탈락
<Work^Seony> 그래서 외모가 완전 청순하죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 메간폭스요?
<bluedusk> 트렌스포머 여주인공이면
<Work^Seony> 왠지 좀 전지현이랑 느낌이 비슷할듯 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 클로이모레츠 어떨까요?
<samahui_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> http://cfile24.uf.tistory.com/image/140F923F51448434077BCF  비슷한 외모인가요>? ㅋ
<samahui_web> http://www.ilbe.com/18101873
<samahui_web> 이쁘자나요 ㅋ ㅋ
<Duck_^^> 라라는 꼭 백인이어야 합니까?
<Duck_^^> 고정관념을 버리고 아시아인으로 뽑았으면 하네요.
<Duck_^^> 시노자키 아이에 한표
<Work^Seony> 근데 이번 라라는 좀 혼혈스럽긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 사노자키 아이면.... 혹 수박걸???
<samahui_web> 못뛰어댕겨서 안되요
<Duck_^^> 라라도 수박인데요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_web>  안젤리나는 수박이라도 전체 비율이 좋아서 잘뛰자나요 아이는 완전 짜리몽땅이라 안되요
<ihavnoth> MediaWiki 쓸만한가요?
<Duck_^^> CG로...;;;
<samahui_web> http://doremipa.tistory.com/2707
<samahui_web> 너무 커요
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ
<Duck_^^> 미디어위키는 5년전쯤 써봤는데 서버가 구려서 그런지 (펜3) 엄청 느렸어요.
<Duck_^^> 대형으로 간다면 괜찮지만 소형은 dokuwiki추천합니다
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Duck_^^> samahui_web: http://todayhumor.com/?humorbest_851492 스포츠브라 같은거 하면 괜찮을것 같은데요.
<ihavnoth> 페북에 미디어위키로 변경하는거 투표하네요
<Work^Seony> 도쿠위키는 그야말로 진짜 "소규모"에만 적당하구요, 문서 갯수가 한 50개 넘어가면 별로 안좋습니다..
<ipeter> 혹시 판교에서 근무하시는분 여기분중에 계신가요?
<samahui> 옮기시는게 판교인가요?
<samahui> 멀리가시네요
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 5월 7일부터 그곳에서 근무 시작합니다.
<ipeter> 근데 한달만 견디면 되는거라서요.
<samahui_web> 교통편은 많은편이니까
<samahui_web> 다니시는데 불편은 없으실거같은데요
<ipeter> 근데 제가 집이 파주라서
<samahui_web> 아하
<ipeter> 교통편이 큰 의미가 없을꺼 같습니다.
<samahui_web> 서울이 아니시군요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 네네.
<samahui_web> 전 성남에 살았던적이 있어서요
<ipeter> 아...
<samahui_web> 판교 쪽도 자주 댕기고 했었느데 그때랑은 많이 다를듯해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 오래전 이거든요
<ipeter> 판교는 무슨 실리콘밸리처럼 만든다고 하던데요.
<ipeter> 가보질 않아서 잘 모르겠습니다.
<ipeter> 다행인건(?) 옮기는곳이 지하철과 가깝다네요.
<ipeter> 5월 까지 근무후, 6월 중순이나 초쯤에
<ipeter> 휴직하려구요.
<samahui_web> 휴직하고 뭔가 계획하시는 일이 있으신가요?
<Work^Seony> 휴직이에요? 퇴직이에요?
<samahui_web> 휴직 하고 싶어도 휴직했다 복직 안될듯한 불안감에 선뜻 못하겠더군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 저도 휴직 길게 하고 좀 놀러 댕기고 싶어요
<ipeter> 아.. 휴직이요.
<ipeter> GRE때문에요.
<ipeter> GRE점수 괜찮게 나왔다 싶으면, 바로 교수님들에게 이메일 돌려서 받아주는 랩이 있으면 거기로 옮기구요.
<Work^Seony> 한국 뜰 계획이시군요
<ipeter> 안되면 그냥 여기 다니면서 돈벌다가 유학가려구요.
<samahui_web> 하와이 가시려고요?
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아이고..가고 싶어도 안받아주죠..ㅠ
<samahui_web> Seony님 찾아가세요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 저같이 미천한 놈을..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_KenzFld> 헉..
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요 ~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요 ~
<razGon_KenzFld> Work^Seony: 저 큰일 났어요. 인텔 2011소켓이 눈에 들어와요.
<razGon_KenzFld> samahui_web: 안녕하세요?
<samahui_web> 지르세요
<razGon_KenzFld> ipeter: 굳모닝요!
<samahui_web> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> razGon_KenzFld, ㅎㅎ 까짓거 지르세요
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅠ.ㅠ
<samahui_web> 눈에 들어오면 지르는거죠
<ipeter> 다행이 회사(SI)에 일감이 많이 없어서 인력이 남는편이라 휴직하겠다고하면 내심 반길꺼같다는 회사사람의 전언입니다.
<ipeter> 좋은건지 안좋은건지 모르겠어요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 근데 다행히도 높은 가격대가 저를 주춤하게 하네요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 강용석이 티비에서 그랬는데, 자기는 일을 저지르는 편이랍니다.  그 이유가, 저지르고나면 그걸 수습하기 위해 열심히 산대요.
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 지르세요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그리고 열심히 사시면 됩니다.
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 대박. 빵터졌습니다. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 지르고 열심히 사시고 경제적으로 부족함없는 의사선생님께서 뭘 걱정하세요
<samahui_web> 지르세요
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅠ.ㅠ
<samahui_web> 지르고 열심히 사시는 겁니다 ㅎㅅ ㅎ
<ipeter> 노트북 지를까 급 떠오르네요.
<samahui_web> 지르세요
<ipeter> 전 돈없는 신입사원이라서요..ㅠ
<razGon_KenzFld> 메인보드와 cpu만해서 백만원..ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 울 마눌님에게 맞습니다.
<samahui_web> 휴직하고 공부 열심히 하셔서 꼭 좋은 곳으로 옮기세요
<samahui_web> 이왕이면 하와이 ~ ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 거기에 맞는 케이스와 하드들을 사용하면...ㅠㅠ
<samahui_web> 마눌림도 질러드리세요
<samahui_web> 질러 드리세요
<samahui_web> 저도 그렇게 지릅니다
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> 으헤으헤
<razGon_KenzFld> 허걱...ㅠㅠ
<readytoact_T420> -_-..
<readytoact_T420> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 오늘 전자여권받으러가요!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 좋은 아침이라고 말할순 없지만
<samahui_web> 마눌림께 선물 지르고 너 이거 사줬으니 나도 하나사자 이러는거죠
<samahui_web> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 울마눌 5.5일에 해운대 센텀 가자던데..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_KenzFld> 지가 어린인줄...ㅠㅠ
<samahui_web> 여권이 정말 빨리 나오네요
<razGon_KenzFld> 아마도 그때 몇백은 쓸듯...ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저는 쓸 일도 없는 플스4가 왜 자꾸 눈에 걸리는지.. ㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> razGon: 지름을 앞두고 마누라님께 잘해야죠
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 댕겨오세여 ㅋ ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 위대한 전력가입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 다녀오려고 계획세웠어요.
<readytoact_T420> -_- 윈도는 껏다켜면 업데이트구나
<ipeter> samahui_web: 사마휘님? 그나저나 페이스북 하시나요? 오토위즈님과 써니님과는 일촌 맺었는데 사마휘님은 누구신지 잘 모르겠습니다. 드레이크님은 딱 알겠더라구요. 그래서 일촌신청했슴다.
<samahui_web> 저도 플스4는 눈에 들어오지만 쓸 시간이 없는관계로 지름신은 안오싶니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 페북안해요
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 5월4,5일에 거제도 호텔 예약.
<readytoact_T420> 와와
<ipeter> 앜ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 연휴에!!
<samahui_web> 전 온라인에 개인정보 올렸다 당한게 많아서 안혀요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> 좋겠다
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 재미있게 다녀오세요..!
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅍ,ㅍ
<Work^Seony> 오디오엔진 스피커도 눈에 걸리는데, 큰거 살지 작은거 살지도 고민되고...
<razGon_KenzFld> 저는 재미있지 않습니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 마눌님과 애들이 재미있지요.
<readytoact_T420> 전 3일 아들 병원 예약이라.
<readytoact_T420> 아 폰트 짤리는거 어떻게 해결한다고 하셨죠?
<razGon_KenzFld> 솔직히 PC-fi쪽도 눈돌렸다가 얼른 닫았습니다.
<readytoact_T420> 우분투서
<samahui_web> 다 지르세요!~~~~~
<razGon_KenzFld> 이길은 제길이 아닌거 같아서요..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그럴까요
<Work^Seony> 다 지를 돈은 되긴하는데..
<samahui_web> 위쪽 잘리는건 폰트변경이나 설정에서 조절해주면 됩니다
<razGon_KenzFld> 우분투를 많이 쓰는 사람들이 음악쪽하는 사람들이 많더군요.
<Work^Seony> 그거 모아서 맥프로 살려니, 그 큰돈을 언제 모으니 싶기도 하고..
<razGon_KenzFld> 애플아니면 우분투.
<readytoact_T420> samahui 감사
<samahui_web> 다지를 돈이 되신다면 지르시는겁니다
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_KenzFld> 빚이 얼마인데...ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 맥프로 지를려면 한참 모아야하니, 아싸리 때려치고 걍 이것저것 골고루 여러개를 사는 것도 나쁘지 않겠네요 ㅋ
<samahui_web> 그만큼 더 열심히 사시면 됩니다 ㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 근데 물어볼게 2011계열 cpu같은 경우는 i7컴보다 빠를까요?
<samahui_web> 우선 지르고 맥프로 가격떯어지거나 로또 맞거나 아니면 다음버젼을 기약하고 모아서 지르시면되니다
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 플스 사려니 엑박360이 아깝네요
<samahui_web> 용도에 따라 틀리죠
<Work^Seony> 엑박 360은 어디 쓸데도 없는데...
<readytoact_T420> Work^Seony 할;;; -_-ㅋ 가까이 있으면 저한테 버리심 될텐데
<ipeter> 우분투14.04 깔아쓸 울트라북 찾아보는데, 오늘 출근길에 옆 여학생이 맥프레쓰던거 생각나니까.. 맥으로 가고 싶은 마음도 드네요..ㅠ
<samahui_web> 쓸대 없어도 놔두면 나중에 하고 플때 꺼내서 하는 재미가...
<readytoact_T420> 그런건 제가 버려드릴 수 잇어요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 전 게임기 버린게 가장 후회되요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_web> 패미콤부터 다 모았었는디
<razGon_KenzFld> 서버+버박위의 윈도7으로 쓰려는데요.
<readytoact_T420> 그냥 무상 수거도 해드릴텐데
<Work^Seony> 집에 psp 두대도 안한지 오래됐어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 하와이가면 저에게 버려주세요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ipeter, 버리는건 괜찮은데, 그거 가지시면 공부 안하실텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 솔직히 서버에 버작위 윈7쓰고 있는 제 노트북 i7으로 잘도아가므로 충분합나다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 몬스터 헌터 하느라 성적 망친  애들 여럿 봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> i7으로도 충분해요 메모리나 늘려주세요
<samahui_web> 글고보니 ipeter님 공부하신담서요... 받아서 저한테 토스하세요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> 전 콘솔게임기
<readytoact_T420> -0- 저한텐 사치
<samahui_web> 전 엑박360, 플스3 다 사다놓고 일하느라 못하다가 나중에 하려니 동생녀석이 팔아버렸던 아픈 추억이 있어요
<samahui_web> ㅜㅜ
<readytoact_T420> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> readytoact_T420, 지금 엑박360 사시면 명작 게임을 헐값에 하실 수 있어요
<Work^Seony> 기어즈 오브 워 같은 겜들은 아직도 대작이죠...
<readytoact_T420> readytoact_T420 집이 좁아서 놓을대도 없습니다.
<samahui_web> 게임기는 고장난거 아니면 잘 보관하는것도 괜찮아요. 나중에 생각날때 과거 명작게임하는 재미가 솔솔하죠
<readytoact_T420> 방하나 거실하나.끝
<readytoact_T420> TV와 쇼파의 거리가 음... -_-ㅋ 1.5미터 정도?
<Work^Seony> 전 아마도 나이 먹고 은퇴하면, 집에서 겜하고 있찌않을까 싶네요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 이래서야 콘솔게임사서 눈에 붙이고 해야할 판이라 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> readytoact_T420, 책상 위에서 하는 저보단 낫네요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> ;;;
<Work^Seony> 콘트롤러에 하도 땀이 많이 묻어서 이제 끈적거려요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 키넥트는 못하겠네요
<Work^Seony> 오늘 집에가서 좀 닦아야지..
<readytoact_T420> 아악;;;
<readytoact_T420> -_-;; 그 끈적함.. 상상해버림
<readytoact_T420> 오늘 애니두가 이상하네요
<readytoact_T420> 아침엔 로그인도 안되더니
<readytoact_T420> samahui 덕분에 우분투 잘 쓰고 있어요
<readytoact_T420> 감사합니다.
<samahui_web> ^^ 별말씀을요
<readytoact_T420> 14.04 기대보단 별로인데 그래도 뭐
<readytoact_T420> -_- 켜지고 꺼질때마다 업데이트 하는 윈도우 보단 나으니
<readytoact_T420> Work^Seony OTP는 시간내서 함 도전해 보려고요
<readytoact_T420> 패스워드 입력하기 귀찮아요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ 아.. 공부해야한다니...ㅠ
<readytoact_T420> -_-.. 폰트가 또 잘리네
<Work^Seony> 저도 지금 하는 프로젝트만 좀 끝나면 yubikey-ldap 좀 해보려고 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> 아 엘답
<readytoact_T420> 아 이거
<readytoact_T420> 뱀웨어 너무 느리네
<samahui_web> 구글링해보시면 폰트 문제는 여러가지 해결법이 나오고 있습니다만.. 결국은 패치를 기다리는게 답이죠 ;;
<samahui_web> 전 다시 일 좀 하다고 올께요 즐거운 오후 시간들 되시고 점심 맛있게 드세요 ^^ 참고로 추신수는 첫타석 홈런이랍니다  ㅎ ㅎ
<ipeter> 헉...고맙습니다.
<ipeter> 홈런이라니..
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 이따가 뵈어요.
<readytoact_T420> 냠
<ipeter> 애플 개발자 컨퍼런스 6월 2일이네요.
<ipeter> 어떤 신제품을 공개할지 궁금합니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 코펍돋움체 좋네요.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 재접합니다.
<readytoact_T420> 음..
<readytoact_T420> 흠..
<readytoact_T420> 마이크로 서버를 팔고 그냥 NAS를 살까요
<samahui_web> NAS의 기능만을 쓴다면 그것도 괜찮지만 NAS보다는 서버가 아무래도 활용도가 높지 않을까요?
<samahui_web> 전 NAS통신 느린거 샀다가 그냥 서버만들어서 NAS로 이용하고 있는데요. nas로 사시려면 저렴한거보다는 안정적이고 통신속도 빠른놈으로 가셔야 할거예요
<samahui_web> 느리고 끊기고하면 정말 외장하드만 못하더군요
<samahui_web> 전NAS보다는 마이크로 서버에 한표!
<Seony> 얘네들 뭘 만든거죠? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TP4L1vHfpk
<Seony> 정말 대단하네요...
<samahui_web> 온라인RPG게임이 아니라 아바타육성게임인가요?
<samahui_web> 너무 심한데요 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> mmorpg에요
<Seony> 겜이 아니라 완전 캐릭터 생성 엔진 수준이더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 그러니까요
<samahui_web> MMORPG가 아니라 육성게임 같아보여요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 이브온라인 캐릭터 생성엔진도 잘만들었다고 했었는데, 이건 완전 "성형" 수준이더라구요
<ipeter> 읍..종로구청으로 마실좀 다녀오겠습니다.
<ipeter> 여권받으러요.
<samahui_web> 댕겨오세요~
<samahui_web> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 휘리릭 =3
<Seony> 다녀오세요
<samahui_web> 나라에 사람이 늘어나니까 여권을 빨리 만들어 주는군요. 내보내버릴려고 ㅎㅎ;; 농담입니다
<bluedusk> Seony, 성형외과에서 쓰는 프로그램인가요??;
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 심즈가 저 검은사막정도의 성형프로그램달아주면 더 인기 있을듯해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 남에게 과시용이군요. mmorpg면 거진 뒷모습혹은 3인칭일건디 결국남에게 잘보이자는 목적이군요 ㅎ
<readytoact_T420_> -_-;;
<readytoact_T420_> 아니.. 저 T420은 뭐여
<readytoact_T420_> readytoact_T420 야!
<Seony> 저 캐릭터 유튜브에 달린 댓글이 천개가 넘는다네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 외국애들 엄청 부러워하고 있어요
<readytoact_T420_> 네?
<samahui_web> 글고보니 블러드앤소울이나 그밖에 몇몇 게임도 엄청나게 케릭터 꾸미게 만들어놨었죠
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> readtoacr님 도플갱어 놀이 하시는군요
<readytoact_T420_> 짭
<samahui_web> 세월호 100명이 넘었군요.. 초동조치만 잘했어도 일어나지 않았을 사고인데 참으로 안타깝네요
<samahui_web> Seony님 좋아 할 만한 체리축이 나왔네요
<samahui_web> 청축이 아닌 녹축입니다 ;;
<samahui_web> 80g 고압력이라네요
<Seony> 녹축은 뭐에요?
<Seony> 헐~
<Seony> 기계식이 2개나 있는데...
<samahui_web> 포스레지용 스위치로 개발된거라 확실한 구분감을 주는거 같아요
<samahui_web> http://www.gdm.or.jp/crew/2014/0411/66698
<samahui_web> 일본어라 사진만 보세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 민트색이네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 처음 적용된 키보드고 차차 외국회사들부터 적용된 모델들이 나오겠네요
<samahui_web> 녹축 이라니 ㅎㅎ 새롭네요
<samahui_web> 한번 눌러보고 싶어요
<samahui_web> 80g 고압력에 청축같은 클릭감과 소리가 있다니 나름 나쁘지 않은 물건이 나오겠는데요
<Seony> 저도 눌러보고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420_> -_- 이런
<readytoact_T420_> 14.04에서는
<readytoact_T420_> 팀뷰어도 제대로 설치가 안되네
<readytoact_T420_> 헐
<readytoact_T420_> gdebi가 뭔가요?
<ipeter> 다녀왔습니다.
<ipeter> 봄바람 좋으네요.
<ipeter> 바람이 조금 세서 반팔이 몸에 붙는데
<ipeter> 배나온거 감추려고 힘껏 들여마셨더니
<ipeter> 진짜 힘드네요.
<ipeter> 운동을 해야겠어요.
<ipeter> 코딩보다 배집어 넣는게 더 힘들어요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> GRE 시험 신청좀 하고 올께요.
<ipeter> 영문 성명때문에 여권받고 신청하려해서 지금 신청하려구요..
<ipeter> 음..여기 회사에서 갑자기 하둡 이야기가 흘러나오네요.
<ipeter> 스크직원들 공부하네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 전 모르겠습니다.
<Seony> 북한에서 한방 큰거 준비 중이라는 뉴스가 떴네요
<readytoact_T420> 뭘 또 준비허나 그래
<readytoact_T420> -_- 아 좀.. 안그래도 시끄러운데
<bluedusk> 전 예전부터 드는 생각인데
<bluedusk> 진짜 현 정권잡은 딴나라당이랑 북한이랑 뭔가 커낵션이 있지 않을까 라는게
<bluedusk> 어쩜 이리 잘도와주는지
<bluedusk> 선거철마다.. 뭔가 정치적으로 이슈가 크게 터져서 딴나라당 위험할때마다
<bluedusk> 딱딱 뭔가 터트리면서 도와주는게
<Seony> 저렇게 터뜨려야 자기들이 필요한걸 좀 더 쉽게 구걸하죠
<readytoact_T420> 그럴지도 -_-
<bluedusk> 그나저나
<ipeter> 오바마온다고 그러는거 같던데요.
<bluedusk> zentyal 유저 인증을 zimbra에서 땡겨 올려고 하는데 참 힘드네요 문서도 없고
<bluedusk> 구글신한테 물어봐도 방법 없다는거 같고..;
<readytoact_T420> 짐브라 쓰세요?
<readytoact_T420> 오-
<bluedusk> readytoact_T420,  그렇게 됐네요
<Seony> bluedusk님 메탈 들으시죠?
<bluedusk> 제가 쓰는건 아니구요..
<bluedusk> Seony, 전 노래 안가리고 다 잘들어요..
<Seony> 음... 아 어느분이 메탈 들으시더라 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 얼마 전에 Angra의 Rebirth를 접했는데, 이런 앨범을 이제서야 접한 제가 좀 편식이 심한 거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그거 저 고등학교때 친구들이 한참 듣던디요..
<bluedusk> 앙그라!!
<bluedusk> ~_~
<Seony> 그러니깐요... 2001년도에 나왔으면, 제대하고나서 나온건데...  저는 이제서야 듣네요
<samahui_web>  오~ 오~
<readytoact_T420> 메탈
<readytoact_T420> 들 들 들들
<readytoact_T420> -_-.. 폰트 짤림
<samahui_web> 달리는 사운드를 좋아라 하시는 군요
<samahui_web> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 저도 좋아라 해요~ 노래방 가서 잘부르죠 ㅋ
<samahui_web> 듣기도 좋고 지르기도 좋고 스트레스 해소에 메탈만한게 없죠
<Seony> 저는 꼭 스트레스 때문에 듣진 않아요
<Seony> 메탈을 오래듣긴 했지만, 일단 악기를 연주하는 음악이라서 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 저도 메탈의 강렬하고 스피디한 기타연주가 좋아서 자주 즐겼었습니다. 문제는 전 기타를 아주 조금밖에 못쳐서 ㅎㅎ ㅏㅏ
<samahui_web> 드럼의 강력한 비트도 좋쵸
<Seony> 보통 메탈 듣는 사람들의 종착지가 재즈인데, 전 아직도 재즈가 이해하기 어려운 음악이더라구요...
<samahui_web> 하지만 제가 밴드할때 연주를 못해서(노래를 잘해서가 아닙니다) 보컬을 해봤던 경험때문인지 보컬의 목소리에 가장 큰 관심이 가네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 재즈도 좋은데 전 그리 넘어가지는 않더라고요
<Seony> 저는 아직 좋진 않아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 일단, 30대 중반이 꺾이면서 눈에 띄는 변화는, 확실히 "멜로딕" 메탈이 좋아요
<samahui_web> 나이들고 하드락보단 약간 락발라드로 흐를뿐 ^^;;
<Seony> 그래서 지금은 멜로디가 좋은 메탈만 듣습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 저도 그래요. 비트 강한 음악에서 좀 더 멜로디 좋은 쪽으로 가더군요 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 그나마 유일한 취미가 음악씨디 모으는거거든요
<Seony> 음악씨디는 평생토록 가치가 있는 물건이라는 생각이 들어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 저번에도 말씀 드렸지만 모으려면 LP도 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_web> 전 아무래도 cd모으긴 힘들더라고요. 이상하게 제가 cd를 사면 누군가가 긁어먹어요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 빌려주시니까 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 전 좋은 노래 들으면 함께 듣고 싶어져요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 어릴 적에는 술먹고 택시타고 가다가 듣고 있던 라디오헤드 테임을 빼서 기사님 들어보라고 드렸던 기억도 있네요
<Seony> 예전에 어디서, 헤비메탈 매니아라면 앨범이 한 500장은 있어야한다는 소리를 들어서요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 아직 200장도 없어요
<samahui_web> 과한데요 전 많이 듣기는 하는데 듣고 정말 좋은 몇몇 엘범빼고는 모아본적이 없어요. 거기다 그것도 다 긁어먹어서 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_web> 200장이면 중수는 넘어서신건가요?
<samahui_web> 어서빨리 고수가 되시길... ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 300장은 넘어야할 거 같아요
<Seony> 매달 2장씩 사서 모으는데, 그럼 1년에 24장...
<Seony> 100장 모으려면 5년 걸리네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 안되겠다... 용돈 투입해야겠네요
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ 월급 타면 그대로 10장씩 사는겁니다
<samahui_web> 지르세요~
<readytoact_T420> 흠
<readytoact_T420> -_- 원노트 좋네요
<samahui_web> 윈노트 쓸만하죠
<readytoact_T420> 메모 서버도 NAS에 올릴까..
<readytoact_T420> -_-ㅋ
<samahui_web> 타블릿 노트북 쓸때는 자주 썼는데 요즘은 패드를 쓰다보니 안쓰게 되더군요
<Seony> 그렇게 MS의 노예가 되는 겁니다 ㅋ
<samahui_web> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 톰보이 서버를 올려 쓸까요
<readytoact_T420> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 처음 윈노트 나왔을때는 욕나왔었습니다
<samahui_web> 문제도 많고 필기도 시원찮고 ㅎㅎ;; 많이 좋아진거죠
<readytoact_T420> 그러게요
<readytoact_T420> 보니까
<readytoact_T420> 와콤 지원되면
<readytoact_T420> 꽤나 쓸만하더군요
<readytoact_T420> ㅠㅠ 제 T100은 와콤이 지원이 되지 않아서
<readytoact_T420> 아쉽습니다.
<samahui_web> 감압식 민감하게 지원하면 끝내주는 도구도 되죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 팬글씨 입력이 가능하니까요. 그림그릴수있을 정도입니다만... 보통 필요없는 기능이죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> 제 T100 이 -_- 와콤만 지원해도
<readytoact_T420> 원노트는 그냥
<readytoact_T420> -_- 구글 앱으로
<readytoact_T420> 윈도 8.1에서 쓸만한 캘린더 없나요
<readytoact_T420> 아 뭐 다 좀 거지같네
<readytoact_T420> ...
<samahui_web> 윈도우8.1을 사용하지 않아서 몰라요 ;;
<Seony> 구글 캘린더
<readytoact_T420> 8.1에 기본으로 있는 PIM은 들어냈어요
<readytoact_T420> -_- 거지같아서
<readytoact_T420> 헝
<readytoact_T420> -_- t100에 우분투나 설치해볼까
<samahui_web> 타블릿 기능 제대로 이용하시려면 윈도우가 나을꺼 같은데요
<readytoact_T420> 네- 방금 문서 봤습니다
<drake_kr> 아이고
<readytoact_T420> -_-;; 태블릿쪽은 빵점이군요
<readytoact_T420> 아.. 저도 회사에서 SSD하나만 사주면
<readytoact_T420> 안잡아먹지.. 인데
<drake_kr> 흠
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> SSD써보면 그냥 하드 답답합니다
<readytoact_T420> 네 써봐서
<drake_kr> 전 회사에서 들오자마자 X110 청구했습니다..
<readytoact_T420> 하는 소리죠
<samahui_web> 안쓸땐 몰라요. 쓸때도 몰라요 하지만 쓰다 안쓰면 확실히 알죠
<readytoact_T420> T420에 우분투 깔고 가상 윈도우 깔고 돌리는데
<readytoact_T420> -_-ㅋ 사실 가상 안쓰면 그냥 그냥.. 우분투는 벅벅대는것도 없고 하니..
<drake_kr> 아 나도 노트북에 우분투나 깔아볼까...
<readytoact_T420> 아..
<readytoact_T420> 무선AP도 핵펌만 올려놓고
<readytoact_T420> 세팅을 안했는데
<readytoact_T420> -_-.. 언제하죠
<readytoact_T420> 다 구찮네
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 회사 때려쳐도 안 하실겁니다 분명
<readytoact_T420> -_-ㅋ 그렇진 않을거예요..
<readytoact_T420> 언젠가 어느날 그냥 필받으면 뚝딱할건데
<readytoact_T420> 그 '언젠가'가 미지수..
<samahui_web> 생각날때 팍! 하는겁니다
<samahui_web> 아니면 잊혀져요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그 생각날때가 내일이죠
<drake_kr> 원래 공부랑 다이어트는 내일부터 하는거라죠?
<samahui_web> 그 내일이 오지 않는다는 공통점도 있죠 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 확실히 서브라임 좋긴 좋네요
<readytoact_T420> 내일을 사는 놈들은... 오늘만 사는놈 한테 죽는다
<samahui_web> 아저씨!!!
<readytoact_T420> -0-.. 영화 아저씨
<samahui_web> 원빈이 하면 멋지지만 다른 사람이 하면 미친x 소리 듣는다는 그대사죠 ㅋ
<readytoact_T420> <- 미친놈 1
<drake_kr> 50억 가지고 태어나기 vs 원빈으로 태어나기
<samahui_web> 미투
<samahui_web> 원빈으로 테어사 500억 벌기
<drake_kr> 뭐 일단은
<readytoact_T420> 50억 갖고 태어나 원빈으로 성형하기
<drake_kr> 원빈이나 전지현으로 태어나면 공부 안해도 되는데 나는 아니에요
<drake_kr> 존나 공부 열심히 함
<samahui_web> 공부는 원래 열심히 해야죠. 물론 저도 대충했습니다만...
<drake_kr> 원빈으로 태어나도 공부 열심히 해야 하나요? ㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 그건 누구로 태어나기보다는 어떤사람이 되고 싶은가 아닐까요?
<samahui_web> 원빈도 판검사가 꿈이였으면 열심히 공부했겠죠
<drake_kr> 원빈이 공부하면 반칙아님여?
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 원빈이 공부했는데 운동도 잘하고 키도 크고 돈도 많으면?
<bluedusk> 먼치킨임?
<drake_kr> 원빈만렙
<AutoWiZ> 저 왔쪄요~~
<bluedusk> 하아
<bluedusk> 나도 공부 열심히 했었어야 하는데..
<bluedusk> 학창시절에 거울 보는걸 안좋아라 해서..; 잘안보고 살았더니..ㅠ
<ipeter> 써니님?
<ipeter> 혹시 계시나요?
<Seony> 네
<ipeter> 쏘셜 세큐리티 넘버 받을때는 이름이
<ipeter> ppp ddd
<ipeter> 이렇게 이름이 나뉘어있었는데
<ipeter> 지금 여권 받으거 보면
<ipeter> pppddd이름 두글자를 붙여서 받았거든요.
<ipeter> 나중에 혹시 문제될까요?
<ipeter> 그냥 궁금해서 여쭤봅니다..
<Seony> 무슨 말인지 이해가... ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> gi jo  랑
<AutoWiZ> gijo 랑
<AutoWiZ> 소셜 세큐리티는 뭐에요?
<Seony> 아... 그러니까 first name의 두 글자가 서로 붙어있다는 말이에요?
<AutoWiZ> 그런거 같습니다.
<ipeter> 제 이름이
<Seony> 이름이 홍길동인데, Gil Dong Hong으로 신청했는데, Gildong Hong으로 나왔단 말씀이세요?
<ipeter> spsp
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 미국에 있었을때 ss number 받을때는 gil dong으로 해서 받았구요
<ipeter> 지금 여권 신청했을때는 gildong으로 받았거든요.
<AutoWiZ> 미국에 계셨었구나 우왕
<Seony> 음... 좀 복잡하네요
<AutoWiZ> 보통은 신청한대로 그대로 나올텐데
<Seony> 근데, first name을 띄우면, 그게 middle name으로 알텐데...
<ipeter> ss number 확인할때 여권가지고 증명할텐데 조금 골치 아플꺼 같아서요.
<ipeter> +_+
<Seony> 여권 다시 신청하셔야할 거 같은데요.
<samahui_web> 신청서 쓰실때 잘못 쓰신거 아닌가요? 칸으로 되어있어서 그럴리가 없을텐데 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 아니면 그냥 ss number를 다시 신청할까요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 다시 신청 어떻게 하실려구요?
<samahui_web> 잘못나온거면 구청찾아가서 따지세요
<Seony> ssn 받기가 얼마나 어려운데요
<ipeter> 여권 신청은 제대로 Panjun 으로 신청하였습니다..
<ipeter> 헉
<AutoWiZ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 훗
<AutoWiZ> 잘 하시다가 결국 이름 나와버렸다 이히히
<ipeter> 실명 깠다..ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 괜찮아요
<ipeter> 아... 이거 어쪄죠..?
<bluedusk> 여기 비번 까는사람들도 가끔 있고 그래요
<Seony> 여권을 재신청하시는 것이 나을거 같은데요
<samahui_web> 어쩌긴요. 넷에 떠도는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 비번 까는 사람들 경우에 비번 바꾸는거 같은데
<samahui_web> 여권신청한 구청가서 따져보세요. 신청할때랑 이름 다르다고
<bluedusk> 이기회에 .....실명 바꾸는시는것도
<AutoWiZ> 이름도 바꾸면 되나요? ㅎㅎㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 요즘에는 Gil Dong띄어쓰는대신 붙여서 많이 신청한대서요..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 전 이름 붙여서 신청했는데요..
<samahui_web> 이름을 바꾸다뇨.... 이름을 이기회에 원빈으로...
<bluedusk> 성만 띄고..;
<AutoWiZ> 요즘 추세가 문제가 아니라. 다르니까 문제인거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 왜냐면, 띄우면 그걸 미들 네임으로 보거든요
<samahui_web> 저도 이름 붙여서 써요
<samahui_web> 성만 띄우고요
<Seony> yukinpl: 로코팀 가입 승인해드렸습니다.
<AutoWiZ> mahui sa 이렇게요?
<Seony> 성만 띄우시는게 좋아요
<Seony> 안그러면 외국애들 문화상, 이름 두 글자를 각각 first name, middle name으로 볼 거에요
<samahui_web> 사마휘는 사마가 성이고 휘가 이름입니다. 본명은 아니지만 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 아ㅠㅠ 그렇군요.
<Seony> 수경 선생이라고도 부르죠
<bluedusk> Seony, 님 혹시 ldap도 쓰시나요?
<samahui_web> 아뇨
<Seony> 네.  저희는 계정관리를 ldap으로 해요
<bluedusk> 으음
<samahui_web> 수경선생을 아시다니 삼국지좀 읽으셨군요 ㅋ
<samahui_web> 그나저나 4시가 넘어가면 꼭 시간이 멈춰요
<Seony> 이문열 평역 삼국지를 7번 읽었습니다.
<Seony> 7번 읽어야 무서운 사람 된다고 해서요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 이문열꺼 잼있죠 ㅋ
<ipeter> 뭐 귀찮네요.
<Seony> 저 무서운 사람입니다 ㅋ
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 저는 담배 끊어서 독한사람 되었습니다. ㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 수경선생..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 그게 더 크네요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 삼국지는 못읽겠더라구요
<Seony> 저는 담배도 끊고 살도 뺐어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 담배를 끊다니... 독하시군요
<AutoWiZ> 대박.
<AutoWiZ> 써니님 짱~
<samahui_web> 헉!... 독하디 독한분이시군요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 으헉
<ipeter> 하와이가서 뵙기 무섭네요.
<Seony> 저는 담배도 끊고 살도 뺐어요 ㅋㅋㅋ <- 무슨 재미로 사냐고 묻는 사람 많더라구요
<samahui_web> 전 살은 빼고 담배는 원래 안펴요
<ipeter> 담배를 끊다니..덜덜덜
<samahui_web> 아! 술은 끊었어요. 원래 못마시지만... ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 살빼는 재미 , 운동하는 재미 ,
<ipeter> (뭐 저는 비 흡연자라서 잘 모르지만...) 굉장히 힘들다고 들었습니다.
<Seony> ipeter: 흡연자의 90%가, "난 언제든지 끊을 수 있어" 라고 생각한다네요
<Seony> 근데, 막상 끊을려면 미쵸버립니다
<samahui_web> 술담배 안해도 잼난거 많습니다. 우선 술자리에서 다른사람 술주정을 듣고 다음날 갈궈 준다거나 하는...
<ipeter> 우옹...그렇군요.. 90%...덜덜덜
<razGon_KenzFld> 리하이요
<samahui_web> 하긴.. .담배 끊는거 성공한 사람을 별로 못봤어요
<Seony> 쉽진 않죠.
<Seony> 근데 끊고나면 흡연자의 입냄새가 얼마나 심한지 깨닫을 수 있습니다
<yukinpl> Seony: 메일 받았습니다. 감사합니다.
<samahui_web> 끊을때 대리품(전자담배나 패치등) 사용하셨나요? 아니면 그냥 단칼에?끊으셨나요?
<Seony> 저는, 사실 여러번 시도했다가 실패했어요
<Seony> 마지막에 단칼에 끊었죠
<samahui_web> 전 아버님이랑 동생 끊으라고 전자담배 사드렸다가 딱 그때 발암물질 뉴스나와서 많이 당황했었죠 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 대리품은 아무 소용없구요, 오히려 흡연에 대한 욕구를 더 부추겨요
<samahui_web> 단칼에 끊지 않으면 실패더라고요
<samahui_web> 아버님도 전자담배로 넘어갔다가 점점 줄이실줄알았더니 오히려 전자담배 냄새 없다고 집안에서도 피우시더군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_web> 어머님께 잔소리 들었습니다 ㅎ
<AutoWiZ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 이만 갑니다.   나중에 뵈요
<samahui_web> 수고하셨어요
<samahui_web> 다음에 뵈요 ~
<AutoWiZ> 수고하셨습니다.
<Seony> 넵.  이따 뵈요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 저도 일 좀 하다가 올게요.
<readytoact_T420> 험
<AutoWiZ> 엑트님 한아얄씨 다락방에도 계시던데
<AutoWiZ> 어떻게 알고 가신거에요?
<readytoact_T420> -0-
<readytoact_T420> -_-a 글쎄요..
<readytoact_T420> 10년도 넘어서
<readytoact_T420> -0-;; 어떻게 알았는지 잘 모르겠는데;;;
<readytoact_T420> 10년 넘었나?ㅋㅋㅋ 여튼...
<readytoact_T420> 오래됐어요
<AutoWiZ> 전 거기 10년도 넘어서
<readytoact_T420> 네
<readytoact_T420> 봤어요
<readytoact_T420> 그 오토위즈가 이 오토위즈시군요
<readytoact_T420> 아 초창기엔 caffeine이라는 닉으로 있었어요
<readytoact_T420> 스톤형이 폐인, 폐인 불러댔음 -_-..
<AutoWiZ> 아 그러셨구나
<ipeter> 저 왜 튕겼다가 다시 들어왔는지 아시는분
<ipeter> 제가 밥살께요.
<ipeter> 맞춰보세요.
<ipeter> 기회는 한번.
<AutoWiZ> 랜선이 엉켜서 뽑았다 꼽았다~
<ipeter> 힌트는 튕기기전 제가 한 말에 있습니다.
<ipeter> 오토위즈님 땡
<readytoact_T420> -_-a 키보드를 잘못 누르셨나요
<ipeter> readytoact_T420: 땡
<ipeter> 답변을 말씀드리자면
<ipeter> 외국사이트에서 간편하게
<ipeter> (시험신청)
<ipeter> 카드번호, 유효기간, 비번만 입력하고 결제하는순간
<ipeter> 카드발급 국내회사 팝업창 뜨면서
<ipeter> IE에다
<ipeter> 액티브 x 설치요구..
<ipeter> 창꺼지고 난리 났었습니다.
<ipeter> =.=
<readytoact_T420> 역시
<readytoact_T420> 언제나 우리를 실망시키지 않는 액티브 엑수
<ipeter> 와...진짜 화나네요.
<ipeter> 액티브 액스 아니면 정말 보안이 그렇게 불안해지나요?
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<bluedusk> 저 데탑 밀고 가장 먼저 했던게
<bluedusk> 버박에 윈도그 설치..ㅡㅡ
<bluedusk> 망할놈의 엑티브엑스만 아니였어도
<samahui_web> 엑티브엑스 덕분에 보안이 좋아지는게 아니라 보안에 문제가 생기죠
<ipeter> 와..그냥 카드번호랑 비번, 3자리 번호만 입력하면 끝나는걸 가지고 아주 브라우저가
<ipeter> 주구장창 멈춰있네요...;;;;;
<ipeter> 이게 진짜 뭐하는짓인지...;;;
<ipeter> IE10이라서 또 안먹히는듯 싶기도 하네요.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<samahui_web> 그렇겠네요
<readytoact_T420> 그런것도 있고
<readytoact_T420> 국내의 경우
<readytoact_T420> 자사의 보안모듈을 설치하기 위해 IE 보안설정을 끄라고 안내를 하는 경우가 허다해요
<readytoact_T420> 음
<readytoact_T420> 알집(egg)를 우분투에서 풀 수 있나요
<bluedusk> readytoact_T420, 그럴리가요..;
<ipeter> 음...결제하다가
<bluedusk> 전 고객사에서 알집 압축해서 보내면
<ipeter> 창꺼지네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 7zip으로 다시 압축해서 보내라고
<bluedusk> 메일 보내는데..
<ipeter> 진짜 아까 튕긴시간이 5시 전이었는데
<ipeter> 30분이 되도록 결제를 못하고 있어요.
<ipeter> 진짜 미친나라인거 같아요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> egg
<AutoWiZ> 같이 미쳐가면 됩니다. 하하핫
<readytoact_T420> arkzip이라는 툴이 있네요
<libra102> 안녕하세요.
<AutoWiZ> 안녕하세요
<readytoact_T420> libra102: 안녕하세요 리부라님
<readytoact_T420> ipeter: 다 미쳐있으니 이제 전 정상으로 살고 싶어요
<libra102> 날씨가 좋네요.
<ipeter> libra102: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 많이 슬퍼요..ㅠ
<ipeter> readytoact_T420: 죽겠습니다..ㅠ
<readytoact_T420> 아 -_-ㅋ 우분투 정모 가고 싶다.
<readytoact_T420> 안간지 한 2년됐네
<readytoact_T420> 마지막 발표가 2012년이었던가..
<readytoact_T420> 으헤으헤 -0-
<readytoact_T420> 와 deb 받아서 설치중인데
<readytoact_T420> 중간에 '패키지 품질이 나쁩니다'이런 메세지도 나오네요
<readytoact_T420> 할;;;
<ipeter> 이...이제 되었네요.
<ipeter> 대략 40분 걸렸습니다.
<ipeter> 푸허허허허허
<ipeter> 이게 말이되나요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 외국이었으면 브라우저도 상관없고 카드번호랑 비번 몇가지만 넣고 클릭하면 끝일텐데..
<ipeter> 이건 뭐 엑티브 x 두어개 설치는 기본이고,
<ipeter> 창 꺼졌다가 다시 들어가서
<ipeter> 기존 정보 입력했던 과정부터 처음부터 다시 다 시작하니 이건 뭐 거의 득도수준..ㅠ
<samahui_web> 해외의 경우 결제시 결제되는 사이트에서 보안을 담당하니 저런쓸대 없느게 필요없는거고 우리나라는 사용자가 엑티브깔고 이것저것 깔아서 보안에 직접 신경써야 하니 저따위가 되는겁니다 왜냐? 그래야 기업이 책임지는게 줄거든요. 저렇게 깔고하게 만들어놨는데 너네 이용자가 잘못해서 해킹당하는거다 우린 책임없다 라는 면책을 주는거죠
<readytoact_T420> 그래서 한국사용자들의 컴퓨터 활용능력이
<readytoact_T420> -_-/ 증대되는거죠
<samahui_web> 답답한 현실이죠
<readytoact_T420> 단순 반복
<samahui_web> 능력을 키워준다기보다는 참을성을 길러주죠
<samahui_web> 예전에는 결혼을 앞둔 신부의 아버지가 남자를 불러다 술을 먹이거나 운전을 시켜봐서 성질을 파악했다면 요즘은 컴퓨터 앞에 앉혀놓고 결제를 시켜보면 성질을 알 수 있다는... ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아이고..사마휘님 많이 웃었습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 말되죠? ㅋ ㅋ
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 사무실에서 빵터졌어요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 즐거운 저녁시간 보내세요~ 전 다시 일좀하다 밥먹고 오겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 네네 수고하셔요!
<razGon_KenzFld> samahui_web: 수고하세요
<samahui_web> 넵 수고들 하세요 ~^^
<readytoact_T420> 아
<readytoact_T420> 셔터를 받으려다가
<readytoact_T420> dk
<readytoact_T420> 아
<readytoact_T420> arkzip이 반디소프트에서 만든거네요
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 전 퉤근
<ipeter> 헉...드레이크님 인사할 겨를도 없이..
<ipeter> 늦게나마...
<ipeter> 수고하셨습니다..!
<ipeter> 혹시...해외축구 보시나요?
<ipeter> 맨유 감독 짤렸네요.
<readytoact_T420> -_-
<readytoact_T420> 퇴근시간되니까 일이 겁나게 몰리네요
<readytoact_T420> 할할
<ipeter> 밥먹고 오겠습니다..!
<ipeter> 수고하세요!
<libra102> 눈에 가시같던 조프리가 죽었습니다.
<samahui_web> 아아아아!!!!!ㄱ 스포예요. 몰아보라고 안보고 있는데 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_web> 밥먹고 올께요 즐거운 저녁 시간들 되시고 퇴근 잘하세요
<ipeter> 읍... 밥먹고 왔습니다..
<ipeter> 이제 시험때문에 항상 늦게까지 있을테니 종종 뵙겠습니다.
<ipeter> 공부열심히 하고 있습ㄴ다.
<samahui_> ㅎㅎㅎ 고생이 많으시네요
<samahui_> 전 오늘도 밤샘~ 이면 좋겠지만 오늘은 퇴근합니다
<samahui_> 밥만먹고 가네요;; 마눌님이 화내실듯...
<samahui_> 공부 열심히 하시고 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요~ 내일뵈요
<ipeter> 들어가보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 수고하셔요.
<DarkCircle> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1SYIwtnshwaCTvNXfhsFHjGUKeHW1OzHtvYUrMNvDr3k/viewform
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_KenzFld> 리하이요. 에러로 재접요.
<Work^Seony> 네 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 마루넷 연락 되셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 혹시 qemu 테스트 해보신 분...
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, 아뇨 아직 안됐어요.  바쁜가봐요...
<drake_kr> 발목 잡히는게 존나 많네요
<drake_kr> 그나마 좀 천천히라고 생각하고 있는데..
<Work^Seony> 요즘 너나할거 없이 다들 어수선하죠...
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-23
<drake_kr> 하긴 게임이 너무 쉬우면 재미없죠..
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ> 아 문서 작성하다가 "개인적인 생각으로는" 이라고 쓴다는게
<AutoWiZ> 개이적인 생각으로는 이라고 쓸뻔했어요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 게 가 아닌게 다행이군요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> 문서작성하다 오타난거 보니까 저도 최근에 계약서 쓰다가 낸 오타가 생각나네요. 대표이사를 대표인상 이라고 써놨었죠
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 혹시 qemu 테스팅 해보신 분 계신가요
<drake_kr> qemu라면
<drake_kr> kvm에 붙은거요?
<Work^Seony> kvm에 붙었다기보단, kvm이 qemu에 붙은거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 최대한 호스트의 네트워킹 설정을 안건드리고, 네트워킹 되게 만들려는데,
<Work^Seony> 이게 생각대로는 안되네요
<drake_kr> 아아
<Work^Seony> 라우팅 테이블에 붙은 경로가 좀 많아서, 브릿지 인터페이스를 만들려니 무지무지 귀찮네요
<drake_kr> vmware나 vbox도 브릿지 없으면 네트워킹 안 되잖아요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 qemu 옵션에서 제공하는 포트 리다이렉션으로 해야겠네요...
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 안되죠 ㅎㅎ.
<drake_kr> qemu도 마찬가지..
<drake_kr> 뭐 qemu가 '느리고, 웬만한데서 잘 돌음' 이런건 있는데
<drake_kr> VT 안 쓰고도 에뮬레이션 할 수 있을정도로 에뮬레이션 특화긴 하지만
<drake_kr> 네트워킹은 좀 다른 얘기라..
<Work^Seony> 방금 메인 이더넷 내렸다가 올리니까 라우팅 테이블 지워졌어요... 아 귀찮아! ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 저는 전에 윈도우즈 무선이 좀 이상해서 드라이버 다시 잡으면서 , 무선 프로필이 싹 다 날아가서 ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 라우팅 설정은 스크립트로 만들어놓고 쓰는것도 괜찮을거 같습니다. 은근 귀찮더라구요.
<ihavnoth> ril daemon log 분석해보신분있으세요?
<ihavnoth> 로그 분석 시간이 오래 걸리네요
<ipeter> drake_kr: 안녕하세요?
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 이번 론칭 파티도
<ihavnoth> 남성일색이더군요
<drake_kr> 불가항력입니다.
<Work^Seony> 사수 방금 퇴근했네요
<Work^Seony> 아.. 나도 오늘 두통 심한데 걍 갈까...
<drake_kr> 전 오늘 쉰다고 통보하고 쉼
<ihavnoth> 저희 사무실에 여자분 있으면 좀 데려갈텐데 여기도 전멸이네요
<drake_kr> (사실은 쉬는게 아니지만)
<AutoWiZ> 저도 어제 저녁부터 두통이 심해서 야근접고 바로 잤는데 , 오늘도 그래서 오늘 출장 내일로 미루고 사무실에 앉아있습니다.
<ipeter> 여긴 여직원이 많지만 타회사 직원이라서요.
<ipeter> SI의 비애입니다.
<AutoWiZ> 이번 론칭파티라는건
<drake_kr> 이번주 토요일입니당
<ihavnoth> 이번에 참가 인원이 많던데요
<drake_kr> 으.. 많으면 안되는데
<drake_kr> 20명 자리랬는데
<ihavnoth> 벌써 페북에 간다고 체크한 사람이 20명은 훌쩍 넘긴거 같던데요
<drake_kr> 아
<ihavnoth> 보통 페북 체크의 몇%나 오나요?
<drake_kr> 당일 귀차니즘으로 인해 반정도..
<ihavnoth> 그래도 자리 부족하겠네요
<ipeter> 아.. 저처럼 못생긴 사람 가도 되는지 말입니다.
<drake_kr> ??
<ipeter> 공부 열심히 하라는 drake님의 페북글..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아
<ipeter> 재미있었어요.
<ihavnoth> 지금 29명이군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 잘생긴 사람 이쁜사람은 공부 안 해도 되지만
<ipeter> 잠시 복사집좀 다녀오겠습니다.
<ihavnoth> 오랜만에 들어보는 복사집이군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<drake_kr> 전파사
<ihavnoth> pdf 제본한지가 오래되서
<yemharc> 윈도 8.1은 호환성 이슈만 제외하면 나쁘지 않군요
<drake_kr> 윈도8.1 좋음 <- 난 윈도우 8 정품유저
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ 난 8.1 정품
<yemharc> 친구의 대학 계정으로 4만 8천원에 슥삭 (...)
<ihavnoth> 노트북 사면 껴있으니.. 다들 정품 유저가 아닐지
<drake_kr> 어흠흠
<yemharc> 전 윈도 노트북은 각종 어플을 믿지 않아서요 (...)
<yemharc> 복구파티션이고 뭐고 싹 밀어버립니다
<yemharc> 윈도는 역시 순정이죠!
<ihavnoth> 헉 그런...
<ihavnoth> 전 살때 구성된 파티션 그대로 유지하고
<ihavnoth> 디스크 추가해서 리눅스 설치해요
<drake_kr> ??
<ihavnoth> 이게 진정한 순정 아니에요?
<drake_kr> 리눅스를 왜 설치해요
<yemharc> dd
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 그냥 가상머신 쓰세요
<drake_kr> 변태아냐
<yemharc> # 이곳은 리눅스 커뮤니티 IRC입니다
<ihavnoth> 빌드가 느려서... 가상머신은 메신저용이죠
<yemharc> 아니
<yemharc> 그 좋은 '장시간 컴파일'을 왜 스스로 포기해요!
<drake_kr> 내말이
<ihavnoth> 컴파일 오래 걸려도 할당된 일이 줄어들지 않아서죠 ^.^
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> 우리회사같은덴가
<drake_kr> 그럼인정
<yemharc> 일은 언제나 쌓이는건데...
<drake_kr> 우리회사는
<samahui_web> 전 노트북 구입하면 무조건 한번 밀어버리고 리눅스 깐다음에 버박에 윈도우 깔죠.. 한번 밀어주는게 답이예요. 업체에서 뱉어낸 신품은 쓸때없는 프로그램과 가끔 해킹툴도 들어간 경우가 나와서 기분나빠요
<drake_kr> 일 안 쌓음
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<drake_kr> 야근 안 하는 회사는 일 안 쌓아둠
<yemharc> drake_kr: 그런데가 흔치가 않아요
<drake_kr> 야근 안 하는 회사의 특징 : 서로의 사생활에 관심이 없음
<samahui_web> 일은 쌓아두건 묵혀두건 누군가 해야되는것인지라 쌓아둘꺼면 다른사람에게 밀어주는 센스를...
<drake_kr> 음 그런것도 없죠
<AutoWiZ> 14.04 시디가 벌써 도착했나요?
<drake_kr> 핸드메이드로
<drake_kr> 공CD 20장 준비했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 수제 라는게 그 의미인가요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 헉
<drake_kr> 오늘 회사 안 가고 CD 구울거에요
<yemharc> 그래서 공CD는 어디껄로?
<yemharc> Imagin?
<AutoWiZ> 저거 때문에 사람들이 조금더 올 지도 모른다는 생각을 해봅니다. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 싼거요
<ihavnoth> 이번에 파티에서 나눠주는게 그 수제에요?"
<samahui_web> IODD라고 가상 cd지원되는 외장하드를 쓴 이후로 잘 안구워요 걍 이미지로 바다놓으면 부팅이 되니 좋네요
<drake_kr> 어차피 2년도 안돼서 잊혀질 CD고
<yemharc> 컬렉터 아니면 뭐...
<AutoWiZ> 저도 iodd 잘 쓰고 있습니다 ㅎ
<yemharc> 아니 컬렉터면 프린팅된 정품(?)을 구하겠구나
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 전 그냥 USB로 퉁칩니다
<yemharc> 빨리 테라급 USB가 나와야 할텐데
<yemharc> (...)
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ 그렇잖아도 다음이나 네이버랑 같이 나도 USB 하나 준비하려고
<yemharc> 이왕이면 돈 많은 네이버한테 받아서 로고는 삭제
<drake_kr> 음 물어봐야지
<ihavnoth> 네이버 로고도 이쁜 편이죠
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 다음주가 연휴인데 이번 주말에 소환하진 않겠지........
<ihavnoth> 회사에 소환수가 있나보군요....
<drake_kr> 소환'사' 겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 헬쥐에 있습니다
<drake_kr> yemharc: 니가 있는곳은 소환사의 협곡 아녀
<ihavnoth> 아 소환사인가요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 소환사가 불러내는 괴수가 소환수 아닌가요? ㅋ
<yemharc> 나 = 소환사 , LG = 챔피언?
<samahui_web> RPG메니아
<yemharc> LoL이란 게임에서는 그게 개념이 반대에요
<samahui_web> 헐
<yemharc> 뭐 설정일 뿐이지만요
<AutoWiZ> 저는 아웃사이더 할렵니다.
<ihavnoth> 한자로 짐작해보면 맞는거 같네요
<ihavnoth> 짐승 수인듯
<drake_kr> 어디가서 종교를 배우던가 해야지
<ihavnoth> LG에서 근무하세요?
<ihavnoth> 사이비 종교 교주하시게요?
<ihavnoth> 세월호 실소유주가.. 사이비 종교 교주라던데요
<samahui_web> 사이비종교 지름신교 교인들께서 왜이러세요
<samahui_web> 지르세요~ 낙이 옵니다
<drake_kr> 구글교
<drake_kr> 그나저나
<drake_kr> ubuntu-gnome이 그나마 나은가요?
<drake_kr> 걍 ubuntu는 문제가 좀 많아보이고
<drake_kr> 이번달에 커스텀 하기엔 시간문제가 있고..
<yemharc> ihavnoth: LG는 아니고 LG에 칩 공급하는 벤더업체
<samahui_web> 저도 x를 클래식으로 돌려버릴까 생각중입니다.
<ihavnoth> yemharc: 무슨 칩이에요?
<yemharc> NFC 칩이요
<ihavnoth> 오~
<yemharc> drake_kr: 무슬림 에디션 어떠오?
<samahui_web> 헬쥐도 납품업체 탈탈 털어먹나요?
<yemharc> NFC 벤더는 초대형이라 못 털어먹어요
<samahui_web> 다행이군요
<drake_kr> 어라
<ihavnoth> yemharc: 유비벨록스 다니세요?
<yemharc> 거긴 USIM업체에요
<drake_kr> 걍 우분투 900메가가 넘네
<drake_kr> 미친
<yemharc> 그리고 스펙사기 치는 놈들이고
<ihavnoth> 그럼 케이비티에요?
<yemharc> 1.25M 지원한다 써놓고 910k도 안되고
<yemharc> 현재 국내서 NFC는 NXP라는 업체밖에 없어요
<samahui_web> 코나아이?
<yemharc> 작년에는 브로드컴이었는데 퇴출(..) 당했고
<yemharc> 정확히는 국내도 아니긴 하네요
<yemharc> 회사 자체는 프랑스였던가
<ihavnoth> 그럼 다른 업체들은 전부 칩사서 파는거에요?
<yemharc> 그리고 미리 말해둡니다만 전 NXP 직원은 아니니까요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 음......
<yemharc> 1차 벤더(생산)가 있고
<ihavnoth> 고걸 몰랐군요
<yemharc> 2차 벤더(중간공급 + 기술지원)이 있는 식이죠
<yemharc> 저는 2차벤더 소속
<yemharc> 그래서 느긋할줄 알고 입사했는데
<yemharc> 1차 벤더는 전부 삼성 지원이라............OTL
<ihavnoth> 1차 벤더가 현재 우리나라에 NXP밖에 없다는거죠?
<yemharc> 국내는 "아예" 없고요
<yemharc> 아주 소규모 업체면 몇군데 있다고는 들었네요
<yemharc> 브로드컴은 미국
<yemharc> NXP는 아마 프랑스 업체일겁니다
<ihavnoth> 이미지상 프랑스랑 반도체는 안어울리네요 ^.^
<drake_kr> 일단 우분투 서버 10장하고..
<yemharc> ihavnoth: 괜찮아요. 개발은 인도가 하니까요 (...먼산)
<yemharc> 저주받을 방갈로 놈들
<yemharc> 할줄아는 말이 "재현안돼"밖에 없어...
<ihavnoth> 중국에 이어서 인도도 슬슬 우리나라 업체들 사고 있지 않아요?
<yemharc> 슬슬이 아니라 대놓고 사들여요
<AutoWiZ> heartbleed 패치하라고 교과부에서 내려왔나 보네요
<AutoWiZ> 미리할껄 아 귀찮네요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 가장 편한건 그냥 구버전을 설치하시는게.......
<drake_kr> 아 짜증나네
<ihavnoth> 그게 폰도 업글해야하나요?
<drake_kr> 이제 CD 안되네
<yemharc> 안드가 아마
<yemharc> JB 버전이면 패치가 필요하고
<yemharc> KK에선 패치된 상태일거에요
<yemharc> 안드 쓰시면 hb 체크 툴같은거 많으니 써보세요
<yemharc> 스토어에도 있을겁니다
<AutoWiZ> 사실 구버젼 깔긴곳도 많습니다 ㅎ
<yemharc> 그쵸
<yemharc> 이번 사태로
<yemharc> 우리는 서버관리자가 게으름(?)을 피워도 뭐라 할 수 없게 됐습니다
<ihavnoth> 그게 잘 이해가 안되는게
<yemharc> "거 봐라. 최신 업데이트라고 좋은게 아니다"
<yemharc> "그러니 커널 2.4라고 욕하지마!"
<ihavnoth> 서버가 패치되면 폰은 상관없지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> heartbleed 아직도 패치 안한데가 있었나요?
<drake_kr> 2014년에 도스 쓴다고 욕하지마!
<ihavnoth> 제 폰은 안했어요
<Work^Seony> 하긴, 한국에서는 액티브엑스 땜시 https 쓰는데가 별로 없겠군요
<Work^Seony> 저희는 heartbleed 뜨자마자 담날 바로 다 했거든요
<ihavnoth> 폰은 어떻게 해야할지 몰라서요
<yemharc> 제 생각인데 한국은 되려 안전했을거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 폰에서 openssl 돌아가나봐요?
<drake_kr> '거봐라 공인인증서 쓰는 한국 얼마나 안전하냐'
<yemharc> ihavnoth: http://tentaiks.egloos.com/2138756
<ihavnoth> 저는 안쓰는데
<ipeter> 다녀왔심더.
<Work^Seony> 요즘 kvm, qemu 등 가상환경 테스팅 하는 중인데, 컴퓨터들의 성능이 워낙 좋아져서 이제는 가상화가 아주 쓸만해졌네요
<ihavnoth> yemharc, 설명 쉽게 한다고 한거 같은데 뭔소리인지 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ihavnoth: 간단하게 설명하자면
<yemharc> 호텔 infomation에서 check in/out과 함께 방 열쇠를 주는데
<yemharc> 그 보관함이 털리는 거라고 생각하심 됩니다
<yemharc> ......너무 비약했나?
<ihavnoth> 그 예가 더 어려운거 같아요
<drake_kr> RSA가 뭐냐면
<ihavnoth> 제 공개키가 털렸다는거 아니에요?
<drake_kr> public key랑 private key가 있어서
<ihavnoth> 제 공개키와 서버의 모든키
<drake_kr> public key는 막 뿌리고
<yemharc> 공개키는 말 그대로 공개키죠
<ihavnoth> 서버에는 제 공개키밖에 없잖아요
<drake_kr> 각자가 가진 private key로 열람하는데
<drake_kr> master key는
<yemharc> 공개키 = 자물쇠, 비밀키 = 열쇠
<drake_kr> private key 없이 열어볼 수 있다는?
<ihavnoth> 제가 궁금한건 제 폰을 업글해야하느냐인데
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 안해도 됩니다
<ihavnoth> LG에서 제공을 안해주니
<yemharc> 결론을 간단히 말하면, 폰은 굳이 업글 안하셔도 되고
<drake_kr> 서버가 좆되는거니까
<yemharc> 구글 야후 인스타그램 텀블러를 사용중이라면
<yemharc> 비번 바꾸는걸 추천합니다
<yemharc> 그 외에 ssl (https)로 접속하는 사이트라도 1년 이상 접속 안한 곳이라면 신경 안쓰셔도 되고요
<ihavnoth> 가끔 인터넷에 루트 인증서 갱신하라고 하던데
<yemharc> 이건 sniff 계열 문제지 서버가 다이렉트로 털린건 아니니까요
<ihavnoth> 그건 폰에도 해당되는건가요?
<yemharc> 인증서는 서버 문제죠
<yemharc> 사실 한국이 요상하게 돌아가는거지
<yemharc> 거의 절대 다수의 보안이슈는 다 서버문제에요
<ihavnoth> 이름이 루트 인증서가 아니였나
<ihavnoth> 그 루트 인증기관 리스트나오는거 있잖아요
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 일단 저번주까지의 포럼과 위키를 forum.ubuntu.or.kr로 백업해둔 상태입니다. 마루넷에서 해외접속 뚫어줄때까지 기다려야..
<yemharc> ihavnoth: http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=forlov3u&logNo=20145205692&viewDate=&currentPage=1&listtype=0
<yemharc> 이런거 말하시는거죠?
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, 저도 다시 메시지 보내놨으니, 응답 오는대로 얘기해보겠습니다.
<ihavnoth> yemharc, 비슷하긴한데
<ihavnoth> yemharc, 제가 이야기하는건 브라우저 내부 루트 인증이요
<drake_kr> 아 이런 작업을 대표가 해도 존나 발목잡히는데 관료체제에서 했다고 가정하면 어후
<ihavnoth> 파피어 폭스에서 인증서 보기하면(설정->고급->인증서->인증서보기)
<Work^Seony> 우분투 클라우드 이미지 기본 패스워드 뭔지 아시는 분?
<drake_kr> 그거 키파일로 들어갈건데요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸... 지금 qemu로  띄운 상태거든요...
<Work^Seony> 아 이걸 어떻게든 들어가야하는데...
<yemharc> 그 인증서면 자동으로 업데이트 될텐데요
<yemharc> 옵션에 서버 인증서 폐기 확인 뭐 이런거 있지 않나요?
<ihavnoth> yemharc: 삭제 혹은 신뢰 안함, 신뢰 편집 등이 있네요
<yemharc> 음.......
<ihavnoth> 모바일에선 저 메뉴도 못찾겠네요
<yemharc> 거야 뭐 보통 자동으로 관리하니까요
<yemharc> 어차피 인증서는 인증기관이 발급하고 책임지는 형태고
<ihavnoth> 이번 버그때 저거 업데이트 하라는 글을 본거 같은데 잘못된 정보인가요?
<yemharc> 정상적인 형태로 운영되는 서버라면
<yemharc> 이전 인증서 폐기하고 새 인증서 발급받으면서 클라이언트도 자동으로 갱신됩니다
<ihavnoth> 그럼 Root CA는 뚫린곳이 없나보네요
<ihavnoth> 전부 발급 날짜가 2000년이라서...
<yemharc> 읭...... 발급일자요?
<ihavnoth> 옆에 웹서버 인증하는데 필요한 목록있는데
<ihavnoth> 그놈들을 지워봐야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 몇개 2009년에 발급된것도 있긴하네요
<ihavnoth> 대부분 만료일이 2020년이네요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 왠지 이거 같은 느낌이........
<yemharc> http://coffeenix.net/board_print.php?bd_code=1683
<yemharc> 근데 이건 고대 유물인데;;;
<ihavnoth> 저거 이야기한거 맞아요
<yemharc> ㄷㄷㄷ;;
<yemharc> rㅓ기 아래쪽에 내려보시면
<yemharc> 해결법이 있긴 해요
<ihavnoth> 저 루트 인증을 업그레이드 해줘야하느냐 그냥 써도 되느냐 자동으로 업글되느냐 등의 의문인거죠
<yemharc> 지금도 동일한진 모르겠네요
<ihavnoth> 저런 에러가 나는게 아니구요
<ihavnoth> 저 인증서를 이번 버그로 업글해야되느냐에 대한 의문이에요
<ihavnoth> 해야된다면 폰에선 어떻게 해야되느냐 뭐 이런 의문이죠
<yemharc> 인증서 업글이 필요하다면 "자동으로" 됩니다
<yemharc> 애초에 수동으로 뭘 주고받는 시스템이 아니에요
<yemharc> 간혹 "신뢰할 수 없는 기관에서 발급한 인증서" 같은게 뜨는건
<yemharc> 아마 KISA root ca 같은 똥덩어리라 그런거고요
<ihavnoth> KISA요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 한국 인터넷 진흥원
<ihavnoth> 키사도 파폭 브라우저 내장으로 들어간걸로 들었는데요...
<yemharc> KISA root ca에 관해서는 요걸....
<yemharc> https://ko-kr.facebook.com/channyblog/posts/572859196112220
<ihavnoth> 아직 못들어갔나보군요
<yemharc> 여튼 국가 주도의 root ca인데도 공신력이 없는 어처구니 없는 물건이에요
<yemharc> 당장 여기만 들어가 봐도......... https://www.rootca.or.kr/
<ihavnoth> 음 파폭 인증서 관리 메뉴에서
<ihavnoth> 한꺼번에 삭제가 안되네요 -.-
<ihavnoth> 하나씩 클릭하고 삭제해야하다니...
<yemharc> 그니까 인증서라는게 원래 수동으로 손댈일이 거의 없는 물건이라........
<yemharc> 회사 내부에서 비밀문건(?)용으로 만드는 경우나 가끔 있죠
<ihavnoth> 웹서버 항목은 브라우저 빌트인이 아니라
<ihavnoth> 제가 허락해서 설치된 것들이라서요
<yemharc> 허락했다 = 그 시점부터 자동 갱신
<drake_kr> 12.04 초반까지가 CD 이미지였네요
<yemharc> 애초에 그 개념이 좀 틀려요
<ihavnoth> 그럼 저 사이트들은 거의 하나도 그 버그로 인해서 피해를 안봤다는건데 믿음이 안가네요
<yemharc> 우리나라는 그놈의 AX때문에 "위험 어쩌고" 뜨면 yes지만
<drake_kr> 계속 DVD로 올라오고 있었네..
<ihavnoth> 발급일이 대부분 4-10년 전이에요
<yemharc> 해외서는 보통 그런 경고가 뜨면 그냥 안들어가는게 기본 개념이라.......
<yemharc> drake_kr: CD이미지 지원 그만한다고 꽤 예전에 말 나왔었잖아요?
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 진짜?
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 아 미치
<yemharc> 명목중의 하나가 멋졌죠
<yemharc> "제 3세계에서도 CDRom보다 DVDRom이 더 싸다"
<AutoWiZ> 혹시 시디 ISO 파일 DVD 에 그대로 구우면
<drake_kr> 저번달에 http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=335422537&pos_class_cd=111111111&pos_class_kind=T&pos_shop_cd=SH&keyword_order=%B9%CC%B4%CF+%B0%F8dvd&keyword_seqno=4715891452&search_keyword=%B9%CC%B4%CF+%B0%F8dvd 요거 배포함..
<AutoWiZ> 부팅이나 뭐 잘 동작하나요? 제가 뭘 잘못했었는지 잘안됐던 기억이 있어서요
<Work^Seony> AutoWiZ, 아무렇지도 않습니다
<drake_kr> ISO 파일을 DVD에 그냥 넣으면 안 됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 설마요 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 설마요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 설마 그렇게 하셨을리가...
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 생각보다 숫자키 안눌러지는게 numlock때문이라고 인식못하는 사람 꽤 됩니다..
<AutoWiZ> 부팅이안됬던적이 있어요. 뭔가 다른이유가 있었나 봅니다.
<Work^Seony> 역시 등잔 밑은 어두운거네요
<AutoWiZ> 뭐 저도 노트북 쓰다보면 가끔 비번틀렸다고 나오고 , 넘락 켜져있고
<AutoWiZ> 이랬던 적은 있습니다만.
<drake_kr> 아 이거 누구한테 삥뜯지..
<AutoWiZ> 삥을 뜯다니요
<AutoWiZ> 나쁜사람
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 일단 커뮤니티를 위한건데요
<AutoWiZ> 아아
<AutoWiZ> 그런 의미셨구나 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 대충 만원정도면
<drake_kr> 되는데.. 그 만원이 없
<samahui_web> 옛날에 CDRW기기 처음 접했을때 하드나 디스켓 처럼 포멧해야 하는줄 알고 공cd 여러장 버리고서는 왜 안되지? 했던 기억이...
<drake_kr> 90년대 영화중에 가끔 그런거 있었잖아요
<drake_kr> 설정상 미래인데
<AutoWiZ> 윈7 이었나요 초기에 udf 포맷인가가 기본값이라 그냥 xp 에 넣으면 못읽고 그랬었지요
<drake_kr> 조그만 CD에 몇기가 들어가고..
<drake_kr> 음 udf는 2000에서도 읽히던데..
<AutoWiZ> 추가로 뭐 설치해줘야 했던걸로
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 부끄럽지만 지금 argument와 parameter의 차이점을 알았네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 원래 용어가 더 어려운 법이죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음 전 솔직히
<drake_kr> 번역본이 더 어려울때가 가끔 있어요..
<drake_kr> '직교투영'같은거
<drake_kr> cross reflect
<ipeter> 괜히 원서로 공부하는게 아닌가봐요..
<ipeter> 근데 전 지식이 짧다보니 일단 뭔말인지를 알아들어야해서.. 한글책을 봅니다.
<drake_kr> 솔직히 몇가지 맘에 안드는 번역이 있죠
<drake_kr> '증강현실'이나..
<drake_kr> '객체지향'같은거..
<ipeter> 증강현실..저도 조금은 어리둥절한 용어예요.
<drake_kr> virtualization이 뭐죠
<Work^Seony> 가상화
<ihavnoth> 객체지향은 그럴듯하지 않아요?
<ihavnoth> 한자라서 거부감을 느끼신건지?
<Work^Seony> 객체지향은 그냥 직역한거 같던데요
<drake_kr> 증강현실, 객체지향, 가상화 요것들은
<drake_kr> 참 설명하기 어려운 것들이잖아요..
<ihavnoth> 증강현실은 아직 뭔지 잘 모르겠어요
<ihavnoth> 현실을 증강했다는건가요?
<ihavnoth> 현실처럼 느끼게 한다는 의미인가요?
<drake_kr> augmented reality가 증강현실인데..
<ihavnoth> 기존의 가상 현실은 가상의 공간과 사물만을 대상으로 하고 있었다. 증강현실은 현실 세계의 기반위에 가상의 사물을 합성하여 현실 세계만으로는 얻기 어려운 부가적인 정보들을 보강해 제공할 수 있다.
<ihavnoth> 위키 글이네요
<AutoWiZ> 간단하게 보시면
<AutoWiZ> 카메라로 사진을 찍을때 처럼 영상을 비추면
<drake_kr> 의미를 제가 모르는건 아닌데.. 설명하기가..........
<samahui_web> 구글글라스가 증강현실이고
<samahui_web> 게임속 세계가 가상현실이죠
<samahui_web> 쉽게
<AutoWiZ> 방향이나 정보를 그위에 띄워주는건데요 , 저도 저 증강현실이라는 단어가 참 마음에 안듭니다.
<ihavnoth> 예로 나오는게 착용식 컴퓨터(wearable computer) HMD(head mounted display)
<drake_kr> 입는 컴퓨터는 그나마 좀 괜찮긴 한데요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭔가 직관적이지가 않아서 ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 대체할만한 단어가 뭐가 있을까요?
<ihavnoth> 마땅한 단어가 없네요....
<drake_kr> 음.. 증강현실은 현실에 겹쳐 표현.. 뭐 이런식으로 표현을 하면 어떨까.. 생각하긴 하는데 제 혼자 생각이죠..
<ihavnoth> 북한 어휘를 보고 좀 힌트를 얻으면 좋겠네요
<ihavnoth> 북한에선 어떻게 쓸려나.. ^.^
<drake_kr> 음?
<Work^Seony> 부칸이야말로 진정한 한글라이제이션의 강자!  ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 구립국어원에서 우리말 다듬기 공모중에
<ipeter> Work^Seony: ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 동의합니다. 코너킥을 구석차기라고 하는거 보고 깜짝 놀랐었어요.
<ihavnoth> 스마트폰이 똑똑(손)전화로 최종 선정됐다는 기사가 있네요
<ipeter> 아.. 점심 뭐 먹어야하나요.
<ihavnoth> http://www.malteo.net/
<ihavnoth> 자주 들어가서 투표좀 해줘야겠군요
<drake_kr> 스마트폰을 쓰려면 스마트해야 하나요?
<ihavnoth> 문화상품권 10만원짜리도 쏘는군요
<AutoWiZ> 입는 셈틀 , 머리에 이는 셈틀. 쿨럭 좀 이상하네요.무슨 인디언 이름도 아니고 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 컴퓨터는 이젠 바꾸면 더 이상할듯...
<ipeter> 와... 진짜 비싸네요.
<ipeter> 스마트폰이요.
<samahui_web> 보조금 없어졌으니 이제 기계값도 현실화 해야죠
<samahui_web> 너무 비싸요
<AutoWiZ> 외국에도 우리나라처럼 퓨쳐폰과 스마트폰의 비율이 차이가 많이 날까요?
<drake_kr> 보조금 없어졌어요?
<drake_kr> 나이스
<samahui_web> 없어진다고 했죠
<samahui_web> 확실하지 않아요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 안없어져요
<drake_kr> 보조금은 우리를 위해 있는게 아니거든요
<drake_kr> 보조금 제도좀 없어졌으면 좋겠어요
<samahui_web> 보조금 명목으로 기기값올려놓고 팔아놓고는 그 차액 보조금 주는 몹쓸짓좀 안했으면 좋겠어요
<samahui_web> 제조가보다 폰가격이 터무니 없이 비싸졌어요
<drake_kr> 폰팔이가 편의점만큼 있다는건
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<samahui_web> 수고하셨어요
<samahui_web> 이따뵈요
<drake_kr> 보조금이 유저한테 오는게 아니라 폰팔이들한테 간다는 얘기죠
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 쉬세요
<AutoWiZ> 서니님 수고하셨습니다.
<ipeter> 어휴.. 무슨 전화기 한대가 노트북 괜찮은거 한대값이예요.
<ipeter> 제품 주기도 2년이면 길은 녀석이..;;;
<ipeter> 사고싶었던 폰 알아보니 60만원이 넘어가네요.
<samahui_web> 통신사 잡아야되요. 제조사랑 짜고 단가보다 터무니없게 비싸게 내놓고 있죠
<ipeter> 네네.
<ipeter> 방통위도 맘에 안들어요.
<ipeter> 전부다 비싸게 사놓도록 만들어버렸네요.
<samahui_web> 사람들도 문제예요.
<samahui_web> 너무 자주 바꾸고 구입해주니 통신사가 대놓고 저런짓을 하죠
<AutoWiZ> 전화요금을 싸게 만들겠다더니 그런말 했던거 같은데 단순히 기계만 비싸진거 같네요
<ipeter> 전화요금 절대 안내릴듯해요.
<drake_kr> 베타폰같은게 딱 좋은데 저한테는
<ipeter> 차라리 보조금을 퍼부었으면 퍼부었죠.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 밥좀 먹고 오겠습니다..!
<samahui_web> 내 맛있게 드세요
<samahui_web> 저도 일 좀 하다 밥먹고 와야겠네요
<samahui_web> 이따뵈요 ~
<drake_kr> 걍 저같은 사람은 노키아1110같은거 쓰면 딱 좋은데
<drake_kr> 기본료 한 2000원대까지 내리고
<drake_kr> jincreator: 식사 맛있게 하세요
<DarkCircle> 뒤늦은 이야기지만 오페라에 CA 인증 받는건 뻘짓일 가능성이 농후 ...
<DarkCircle> 오페라 브라우저 사용자 층이 조금이라도 있기야 하겠지만 그 몇명 때문에 국가에서 비용을 들여야 할 이유도 없고 ...
<DarkCircle> 파폭이라면 모를까.
<DarkCircle> https://www.facebook.com/channyblog/posts/572859196112220 에 이어서.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 인증 획득을 했는지 모르겠네요.
<drake_kr> 아오.. 결국
<drake_kr> 14.10까지 가는구나..
<drake_kr> 14.04는 못 받겠네
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 뭐가요
<drake_kr> dvd
<drake_kr> 저쪽도 존내
<ihavnoth> 류현진 2실점했네요
<drake_kr> 귀찮아 하는거 같음
<drake_kr> 진규말이 맞네
<drake_kr> 급하게 한다고 되는일이 아닌듯
<yemharc> ㄲ
<drake_kr> 누구든 그냥 reverification 해놓으면 내가 신경쓸일도 없었고
<drake_kr> 암튼 서버 10장 다 구웠당
<DarkCircle> 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> drake_kr, 쿼리 가능요 ?ㅅ?
<yemharc> 서버?!
<drake_kr> 14.04 서버
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 걍 페북dm으로 하자
<drake_kr> cli라 왔다갔다 하기 힘듦
<samahui_> 류현진 상대투수가 3안타 경기 처음 경험했다네요
<samahui_> 투수에게 자비로운 류현진  ^^;;
<samahui_> 연속 무실점 깨졌군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 게임이라도 이기길 바라야 겠네요
<ihavnoth> drake_kr, iso랑 cd버전이랑 다른건가요?
<drake_kr> ihavnoth: 같은거고요, 보면 iso 크기가 이제 730메가 넘잖아요?
<drake_kr> CD는 이제 안 나오고 DVD로 나온다는거에요
<ihavnoth> 575668224 Apr 16 21:15 ubuntu-14.04-server-i386.iso
<drake_kr> 근데 제가 CD를 20장 준비했는데
<ihavnoth> 아 데스크탑 버전은
<drake_kr> DVD로 또 준비해야 한다는 얘기죠..
<ihavnoth> 서버 버전을 구어서 배포하는건 의미가 없나요?
<drake_kr> 서버 버전은 이미 10장 구웠구요
<drake_kr> 필요하신분 가져가시면 되고
<ihavnoth> 네
<drake_kr> 데스크탑 필요하신분이 계실텐데..
<drake_kr> 좀더 준비해야죠 ^.^
<drake_kr> 이번에 본사로부터 DVD를 못 받아서.. 수제로 준비하고 있는중이에요
<bluedusk> 오오
<AutoWiZ> 수고가 많으십니다.
<bluedusk> 수고가 많으십니다. drake_kr 님
<ihavnoth> lubuntu는 우분투랑 많이 다른거죠?
<AutoWiZ> 아 정말 요즘은 제 크론 하나, 둘 정도 만들어서
<AutoWiZ> 일좀 시키고 싶은 마음이네요.
<AutoWiZ> 윗사람들 보긴 저도 똑같은 처지인지 몰라도 . 밑에 직원들이 맘이 안드네요 ㅠㅠ pop3 + ssl 을 이해도 못하고 있느지도 모르고
<ihavnoth> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/
<ihavnoth> 루분투가 뭐죠?
<samahui_> 데스크탑 환경이 우분투와 달리 LXDE데스크탑을 사용하는 파생버전이죠
<samahui_> 주분투처럼 가벼운 우분투 입니다
<ipeter> 오후에는 날씨가 덥네요.
<samahui_> 날씨가 많이 더워 진거 같아요
<ipeter> 네... 헌혈하고 왔어요..ㅠ
<samahui_> 좋은 일 하셨군요
<ipeter> 에휴.. 뭐 그냥 뽑는거죠. 한번 뽑으면 중독성이 있어서 시간날때 마다 뽑습니다..
<ipeter> 날씨가 참 좋아요.
<drake_kr> 헉
<ipeter> 낮에는 벌써 봄이 다 가버린 느낌입니다..ㅠ
<samahui_> 한번 봅으면 중독성이 있어서 또 뽑는다니요... 변태십니다!!! 농담이고 현혈도 하는 사람만 하게 된다더군요
<drake_kr> 헌혈주사기에 필로폰이..
<samahui_> 전 몇번 안해봤습니다. 우선 바늘이 무섭고 ^^;; 마지막 할때 간호사께서 혈관은 헤집어 놔서 그다음부터 가기 두렵더군요
<AutoWiZ> 저는 피뽑으면 쓰러질거 같아서 못뽑겠습니다. ㅠㅠ
<samahui_> 초보였는지 몇번을 찔러댔습니다 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 읍..;;;;
<ipeter> 오늘이 84회째인데요...
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 와~ ! 대단하시네요
<samahui_> 전 다해봐야 10번이 안됩니다
<ipeter> 제가 줄창뽑을테니 사마휘님은 쉬엄쉬엄 뽑으셔요.
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 사실 하면서도 이거 왜 뽑아야하나...생각 들다가도 헌혈 가능일 지나면 어느새 발걸음은 헌혈의 집으로..
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<AutoWiZ> 정말 중독이신듯
<ipeter> 돈으로라도 주면 좋은데...(울컥)
<drake_kr> ....
<ipeter> 뭐 누군가에게는 도움이 되겠죠..
<ipeter> 가진건 비루한 몸뚱이뿐이라서요..
<ihavnoth> http://savannah.gnu.org/forum/forum.php?forum_id=7953
<ihavnoth> 이건 뭘까요?
<AutoWiZ> 몸 보다도 마음의 차이이겠지요. 피터님 대단하심
<AutoWiZ> 우리나라에서도 적어도 한두개정도 gnu 도메인 가지는 프로젝트가 나오면 참 좋을거 같은데
<yemharc> 헌혈이라........
<AutoWiZ> 세월호는 뭐지요 이거
<yemharc> 이 몸의 피를 가져다 주는게 되려 민폐라는걸 깨닫고 그만뒀죠..
<ipeter> =.= 튕겼다 다시 들어왔습니다..
<ipeter> 마실좀 다녀온다( 이웃에 놀러 다니는 일) 에서 마실이 북한 방언이었군요.
<ipeter> 조심해야겠습니다.
<ipeter> 트집잡을까봐 겁나네요.
<ipeter> 도대체 이나라는..
<bluedusk> 마실이라는 단어가 북한 방언이였다구요?
<ipeter> 네...
<ipeter> 찾아보니 그렇네요.
<ipeter> 네2버였습니다.
<bluedusk> 종북 빨갱이 기업 네이버네
<bluedusk> 마실01
<bluedusk> 「명사」
<bluedusk> 「1」『방언』‘마을01’의 방언(강원, 경상, 충청).
<bluedusk> 「2」『북한어』‘마을01「2」’의 북한어.
<bluedusk> 국립국어원 표준국어대사전 검색해보니
<bluedusk> 이렇게 나오는데요
<ipeter> 읍
<ipeter> 제가 말씀드리려했는데
<ipeter> 네네
<bluedusk> http://stdweb2.korean.go.kr/search/List_dic.jsp
<ipeter> 1번처럼
<bluedusk> 시발 북한 빨갱이 색히가 아니고서야 저렇게 북한에서 쓰는 방언을 우선으로 알려줄리 없죠
<ipeter> 국내 방언도 되네요.
<bluedusk> 곡정원에 신고해야겠네
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 맨날 초록색으로 위장하더니
<bluedusk> 이유가 있었어
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 맨날 검색단어 조작하고
<ipeter> 아이고..큰웃음..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 알바들 써서 댓글조작하고
<bluedusk> 어쩐지 하는짓이 비슷하더라니
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 종북이라고 말하는 사람이 종북인가요?
<ipeter> ㅠ 뭐 저쪽에서는 퍽하면 그 단어 붙여대니.
<ipeter> 어렵네요.
<bluedusk> 방귀 뀐놈이 성낸다고
<bluedusk> 그 속담이 딱 맞는듯
<ipeter> 신입이라서 그런지 굉장히 신기한게요,
<ipeter> 저희가 생각하는 시스템들이 단지 파일내에 작은 코딩줄에 의해서 구축되고
<ipeter> 이걸 전세계 어디서든 인터넷만 된다면
<ipeter> 그걸 이용한다는게 참 신기합니다.. +_+
<AutoWiZ> 근데 저는 좀 지나니까 작은 코딩이  아니라 겁나 큰 코딩이더라구요
<ipeter> memcached 하나 포트 열어서 서비스 띄었는데,
<ipeter> 그냥 기존에 다른포트 이용했던거 스크립트 파일 긁어다가 포트번호만 바꿔줘서 실행시키니
<ipeter> 바로 구축(?) 되네요.
<ipeter> 최강의 코더는 카피앤 페이스트인가요.
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 그렇군요...ㅠ
<ipeter> 아. 부끄럽네요. 다른 엔지니어분들도 이방에서 다 보고 계실텐데요..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 전 어차피 컴맹이라 모름
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ
<AutoWiZ> 저도 컴맹이라 모름 햐~~
<ipeter> 시간되면 이거 꼭 보세요.
<ipeter> http://tvcast.naver.com/v/49301
<ipeter> 아.
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 이거예요.
<ipeter> http://tvcast.naver.com/v/134440
<AutoWiZ> 제인 맥고니걸 , 켈리 맥고니걸 ㅎㅎ 이름이 비슷하네요
<samahui_web> 둘이 자매사이 아닌가요?
<samahui_web> 전 그렇게 알고 있었는데요. 잘못알고 있었는지도 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<AutoWiZ> 자매가 테드에 출연하다니 , 상당하네요
<ipeter> 아.. 어제 퇴근길에 들었는데
<ipeter> 좀 감명 받았어요.
<ipeter> 야근을 해도 주말근무를 해도 스트레스를 받을때...
<ipeter> '야근과 주말근무를 위해 내 몸이 준비를 하는거야..' 이러면
<ipeter> 생명에는 지장이 없다는 결론이 나올듯해요..
<AutoWiZ> 그게 되면 말인데 말이지요
<AutoWiZ> 주구장창 오래 야근을 하면 사람이 열을 안받을래야 안받을 수가 없지요
<AutoWiZ> 휴~~
<samahui_web> 한두번이죠 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ 화이팅하겠슴다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 야근수당 받아도 열받을거 같은데. 울회사는 야근수당도 없으니
<samahui_web> 처음에야 저런 생각도 해보고 다른 생각도 해보고 노력해보다. 정작 여러번 반복되고 또 일에 쫓기다보면 그냥저냥 야근입니다 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 피터님 때문이에요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 으악....ㅠ
<samahui_web> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> (휘리릭) =3
<drake_kr> 드디어
<drake_kr> 포럼 문제가 해결되었습니당
<libra102> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<libra102> 마실... 아..오랜만에 들어보네요.. ^^;
<libra102> 경상도에서도 마실이라고 씁니다. ^^;
<libra102> dmesg 에서 [30527.631156] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes 6d <keycode>' to make it known.
<libra102> 저 키값이 무엇인지 찾아보려고 tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<libra102> 했더니. 저메세지부분은 없더군요.
<libra102> [    8.674030] input: ACPI Virtual Keyboard Device as /devices/virtual/input/input14
<libra102> dmesg 에서 마지막라인에 나온 메세지가
<libra102> [30528.632018] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes 6d <keycode>' to make it known.
<libra102> 이 로그는 어디파일인지 알수 있을까요?
<AutoWiZ> 으음.
<AutoWiZ> tail -f 말고
<libra102> 앗..찾았습니다.. 죄송..
<AutoWiZ> cat file | grep setkeycodes
<libra102> kern.log 에 포함되었군요.
<libra102> 커널단에서 발생한 메세지였네요.
<libra102> :-)
<libra102> 아직도 150명이나 가족의 품으로 돌아오지 못했네요. 쩝..
<ipeter> 그러게요. 아직 너무 많은 숫자입니다.
<ipeter> 아이디 has left와 아이디 has quit은 다른건가요?
<AutoWiZ> 뭐 정확히는 모르겠습니다만.
<AutoWiZ> left 는 part 로 채팅창 나갈때
<AutoWiZ> quit 는 irc 접속을 끊을때 아닐까 싶습니다만.
<ipeter> 헉.
<ipeter> 청계천 마실 다녀왔습니다.
<ipeter> 전 담배를 안펴서 그냥 이렇게 꼭 시간을 들여야 쉴 수 있어서요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 아..그렇군요..
<ipeter> 그나저나 드레이크님 폰 분실 페북 통해서 보았습니다.
<ipeter> 어쩌나요.
<ipeter> 그 베트남 아이도 안타깝네요.
<ipeter> 장물 받아서 구매해서 쓰지도 못하고..
<samahui> 외근나와서 이태원에서 놀고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 이태원 바스토!!!
<samahui> 남산이나 올라갈가 했다가 시간 없어서 커피숍에서 딩굴딩굴 하고 있습니다
<razGon_KenzFld> 바토스?!
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 사마휘님!!
<ipeter> 부러워요!!!
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_KenzFld> samahui:부러워요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> ipeter: 제가 할말!! ㅉㅉㅃ
<ipeter> samahui: 부러워요(2)
<samahui> 부럽긴요. 하와이에 사는 사람도 있는데요 ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 이시간에 이태원...
<samahui> 바토스 가서 맥시코 요리나 즐기고 갈까요? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> Seony: 부러워요(3)
<razGon_KenzFld> Seony: 넘사벽.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 그것도 좋고. 부자피자.ㅋ
<ipeter> Seony: 넘사벽.(2)
<Seony> 아이러니한게, 남들 휴가차 가는 하와이에 살고있는 저는 휴가를 갈 데가 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 매일이 휴가자나요~
<ipeter> 배...배고파요..급... 피자라니.. ㅠ +_+
<razGon_KenzFld> 이태원 울마눌이 한식외는 싫어하는데. 딱 거기는 좋아한다는.
<samahui> 맘먹고 해안가가서 뒹굴하면 휴가죠
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 부러워요
<razGon_KenzFld> 18번야!! 라멘!@!
<ipeter> 라멘!!!
<razGon_KenzFld> 아니면 스모키살롱 햄버거!!
<Seony> 휴일날 마음먹고 비치 나가서 꼬기 꾸버먹으면 그게 휴가긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> Seony: 아아아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 라멘은 안땡기고 피자는 좀 댕기네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> Seony: 배부른 소리...ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 고기냄새가 태평양을 건너오는 듯한...
<samahui> 마눌림 일끝나면 불러서 먹고 갈까 싶네요
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<razGon_KenzFld> 부자피자 맛있어요.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 좋겠다!!!
<samahui> 마눌님 회사가 근처이니 가능할거 같아요
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 그러고보니 요즘 비치가서 고기 구워먹은지 꽤 됐군요...
<razGon_KenzFld> 한남동?
<samahui> 한남동 쪽이요
<razGon_KenzFld> 역시. 잘찍기.ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 고개 넘어가면 마눌님 회사네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 제가 아는 친구 동생도 거기가 직장입니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 독일 상대로 무역하는 회사.
<razGon_KenzFld> 이태원이라....ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 맛집많은데...
<samahui> 이쪽이 대사관도 많고 무역사도 많고 맛집도 많고
<razGon_KenzFld> 인도음식...
<samahui> 다만 맛집은 외국인 상대를 많이해서 그런지 가격이 조금 비싼곳이 많죠 ㅋ
<ipeter> samahui: 와이프분에게 회사에 참한 분이라도.. 굽신굽신. 오토위즈님과 2:2 미팅 주선을...굽신굽신..ㅠ
<razGon_KenzFld> 아니요. 오히려 반대인데요.
<samahui> 참한분들은 있는데 이쁘다고는 못하겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 최근 많이 바뀌었군요.
<samahui> 한식이요 ㅋ
<samahui> 한식은 다 비싸던데요
<razGon_KenzFld> 압구정보다는 가격이 조금 아래던데요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 아....ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 이태원은 그러고보니 살면서 거의 안가본거 같습니다.
<samahui> 마눌님이 한식을 좋아라해요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 나중에 놀러가게되면 추천 부탁드릴께요.
<ipeter> samahui: 한식이 최고죠..ㅠ
<razGon_KenzFld> 그러면 옆으로 빠지셔서 삼각지에 곱창이나 껍데기.ㅋ
<samahui> razGon님 말씀 듣다보니까 피자가 땡기기는 하는데 어디까지나 마눌님 결정권인지라 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 한식먹는다고하면 집으로 끌고가버려야죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 아.. 대박이세요. 침 줄줄 흐르는 메뉴만 폭발 시키시네요. 헌혈하고 점심 못먹었다구욧!! 으헝헝
<razGon_KenzFld> 바스토 가세요.
<samahui> ipeter님 집이 이태원이세요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 맥주..ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 바토스 예요 ㅋ ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 아!!
<razGon_KenzFld> Vatos.z
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 자꾸 말씀하시니깐 땡기네요
<razGon_KenzFld> 죄송...가끔 잘못읽어요.ㅋ
<samahui> 죄송할꺼까지야... 저도 자주 착각해요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> samahui: 아니요. 집은 파주 입니다..
<razGon_KenzFld> 제가 거기는 직접 못가고. 갤러리아 압구정지하에 푸드코트갔는데. 맛있더군요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 고메 494
<ipeter> 도민입니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 제가 거기음식도 맛있지만, 그런시스템에 놀랬습니다.
<samahui> 도민이시군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 시민입니다
<razGon_KenzFld> 다른 지점은 망해도 갤러리아 압구정점은 정말... 발상이 멋집니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> ^^;
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 게러리아 압구정은 명품관도 아예 따로 있죠
<samahui> 위치가 위치이니 망하긴 힘들거 같아요
<razGon_KenzFld> 명품관은 안갑니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 그래도 현대백화점도 잇고. 중심이 가로수길등으로 옮겨졌는데 말이죠.
<razGon_KenzFld> 저는 한물 갈줄 알았어요. 근데.
<samahui> 거기 카레집도 맛난데 갑자기 생각나네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 푸드코트보니 이건 돈을 긁는 곳입니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 강가요?
<samahui> 영화관계자들이 자주 가더군요
<razGon_KenzFld> 아소카 인가요? 이태원이면?
<samahui> 겔러리아 맞은편에 술집이 있는데 거기서 시사회하고 회식하면 대박난다는 이야기가 있죠
<samahui> 그래서 그런지 영화관계자들이 자주 등장합니다
<razGon_KenzFld> 아!! 거기!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 이름은 기억안남.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 회식하던거 함 봤음. ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 근데 가계 주인이 윤정수 였는데 망하고 다른사람에게 넘어가서 가계 이름도 바뀌었더군요
<razGon_KenzFld> 몇년전 이야기네요..ㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_KenzFld> 그럼 맞네요. 가격 졸비싸서 머라고 햇는데. 윤정수집.ㅋ
<ipeter> samahui: 아앜ㅋㅋ 매운카레 먹고 싶다... 엉엉엉..ㅠㅠ 미워용!! 엉엉엉
<razGon_KenzFld> ipeter: 지금 어디세요?
<samahui> 매운카레 땡기네요
<ipeter> 저요..? 을지로입니다
<razGon_KenzFld> 갈릭난에 팔락피나르.
<razGon_KenzFld> 아. 그러면 명동에 TAJ가세요.
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 지하철 2호선 을지로 입구입니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 명동성당 맞은편.
<ipeter> 검색 들어가겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 연인과
<razGon_KenzFld> 혹은 귀중한 사람과 가세요.
<samahui> 광화문 홍국생명건너편 좋은 주점으로 가세요. 주인이 이쁩니다
<samahui> 응?
<razGon_KenzFld> 가격은 셉니다. 단, 맛은 좋아요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 비싸네요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 갈릭난 추천! 탄두리 치킨.ㅎ
<ipeter> 아. 여기 기혼자들 계시니까 하나 그냥 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 싼데는 음...
<ipeter> 나이가 찰만큼 찬 남자의 생각입니다.
<ipeter> 나이가 찼다는것은 혼기를 의미합니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 동대문에 에베레스트. 네팔음식점인데 괜찮음.
<ipeter> 이제 그 남자가 생각하는데..
<ipeter> 여자를 그냥 이제 대충 만나서 결혼하는게 나을까요.(혼기가 찼으니)
<iPhone^Seony> 결혼하는게 마냥 좋은건 아니라고 얘기하고 싶네요
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 광화문 세종문화회관 옆 골목속에 숨어있는 김치찌게도 맛납니다
<ipeter> 아니면 그래도 맘에 드는 사람이 나올때까지 기다리는게 나을까요.
<ipeter> samahui: 검색하겠습니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> iPhone^Seony: 빙고!!
<iPhone^Seony> 제 경우는 결혼을 하면 안되는 성격이거든요
<ipeter> iPhone^Seony: 빙고(2)
<razGon_KenzFld> 빈대떡 맛잇어요. 종로 빈대떡.
<iPhone^Seony> 근데 결혼 전에는 그런걸 모르죠
<samahui> 김치찌게는 오래끓여서 우러나오고 먹어야 맛나고 추가로 계란말이 꼭 드세요
<samahui> 같이 먹어야 더 맛납니다
<razGon_KenzFld> ipeter: 좋은 공 올때까지 컷트!!
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 아 진짴ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 저 헌혈하느라 점심 못먹었습니다..ㅠㅠㅠㅠ 지금 배고파 죽겠습니다..ㅠ
<samahui> 결혼하는게 마냥 좋은건 아니라고 말하고 싶지만 신혼이라 참는 1인 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 커트..!
<ipeter> samahui: 헉...ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_KenzFld> 파울많이 내도 아웃안당하면됨.ㅋ
<samahui> 을지로면 육회 추천합니다
<ipeter> 그냥 여기 근무도 끊나가는데, 맘에 딱 들어오는 처자는 없지만,
<razGon_KenzFld> 볼은 많이 걸러냄.ㅋ
<iPhone^Seony> 그렇다고 결혼이 "한 번쯤 해볼만한 경험"이라고 할 수 있는 것도 아니고...
<samahui> 육회자매 인가로 검색해보세요
<ipeter> 스크 직원 몇명이 눈이 맞네요..
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 진짜 맛있는 육회비빔밥 드실수 있어요
<razGon_KenzFld> 덤벼!!!
<razGon_KenzFld> 대쉬!!!
<razGon_KenzFld> 안됨 말고여.ㅋ
<ipeter> 그냥 잘 안끌려요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 배고파지네요...ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 우헤헤
<ipeter> 그냥 지나가면 '응...안뇽...?' 이정도 입니다..
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 새로운 게이트웨이 서버 구축 완료했습니다.
<ipeter> 그 처자도 슬쩍 제 자리 근처로 항상 빙~돌아서 물 떠다 마시고
<bluedusk> 아 털어내니깐 편하네
<samahui> http://zamezip.com/front/php/com_intro.php 저렴하고 맛좋은 육회집입니다 꼭 가보세요
<ipeter> 하여간 엄청 웃겨요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 그런 분 데리고 TAJ
<iPhone^Seony> ipeter: 혼자 있는 시간을 중요하게 생각하신다면, 결혼하면 오히려 더 피곤할 거에요
<samahui> 광장시장이예요
<ipeter> iPhone^Seony: ....참고하겠습니다.
<ipeter> samahui: 고맙습니다.. 또 고맙습니다.. ㅠ
<razGon_KenzFld> 아웅!! 광주는 육회비빔밥집 많이 잇어서..ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 오늘 그거 먹어야 겠습니다. ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 생고기 비빔밥.ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 서울은 좋은 집 찾기 힘들어요 가격도 만만찮고요
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> samahui: 즐겨찾기 추가 완료했습니다..ㅠ
<samahui> 참고로 그 시장안에도 먹을만한곳 많아요
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 아앜ㅋㅋ 라즈곤님이 여기방에서 최고셨군요.. 먹챗 1인자분..ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 전도 맛있고 돼지꼬리찜인가도 있고
<samahui> 한번 쓱~ 둘러보세요
<ipeter> samahui: 네네 고맙습니다..!
<razGon_KenzFld> samahui: 최강자!!!
<razGon_KenzFld> 역시 야근의 야식의 달인!!
<ipeter> 학교때만 서울 살아서 그 근처 값싼 학교밥집이나 알지, 사실 서울 촌놈이예요.
<samahui> 예전 정보통신부 있을때 광화문에 자주 갔거든요 그때 많이 먹었죠 오래되서 지금도 그맛인지 모를곳이 많아서 추천은 최근 가본 두곳만 해드렸습니다 ㅋ
<ipeter> samahui: 고맙습니다..ㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_KenzFld> 광화문..!!! 멋지네요...
<ipeter> -_- b
<razGon_KenzFld> 울아이 교육코스중에 하나.
<razGon_KenzFld> 광화문.
<razGon_KenzFld> 지상도 좋고 지하도 좋고.
<samahui> 젊을때는 거기 교보 아래에서 시간을 많이 보냈죠
<drake_kr> 치킨
<drake_kr> 치킨
<samahui> 치킨 하면 삼통
<samahui> 고대가세요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 고대요?
<samahui> 학교앞 삼통에서 많이 먹었었죠
<drake_kr> 고대 여서 얼마 안걸리는데
<drake_kr> 하지만 고대는 가기싫
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 아~ 옛날이여~~ 맨날 맥주먹고 치킨뜯고 농구하고
<samahui> 공부한 기억이 없네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_KenzFld> 치킨....ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오 samahui 님 고대출신이세요?
<samahui> 삼성통닭 마늘통닭도 요즘 인기던데 전 그냥 프라이드치킨이 맛있어요 ㅋ
<samahui> 개인사 밝히기 싫어요
<razGon_KenzFld> 저는 자취방에서 파스타 먹고 겜방에서 라면먹고..ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 군대출신입니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<ipeter> 아.. 진짜 힘들다.. 삼성통닭, 마늘통닭...ㅠ
<samahui> 군대 나온 남자예요
<razGon_KenzFld> ^^
<razGon_KenzFld> 저는 공보의 나온 공익남.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 저도 군대 안 간 친구들이 부러운 사람입니다.
<ipeter> samahui: 저랑 동문이시군요. 군대 02학번입니다..ㅠ
<samahui> 웃 공익... 부러운 사람이군요
<razGon_KenzFld> 4주 훈련뒤 공익.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 3년간 복무..ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 전 97 학버....ㅜㅜ
<razGon_KenzFld> 훈련까지 37개월..ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 헉..
<razGon_KenzFld> ipeter: 을지로 3가역인가요? 을리로 입구역인가요?
<ipeter> 을지로입구역입니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 잡혓어요 SKT타워!!
<samahui> 공익길게 해도 사회생활하는거라 났잖아요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 두번갔어요
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅠ.ㅠ
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 이러지 마세요!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 특례하고 회사일 틀어져서 다시 군생활 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 싸이예요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_KenzFld> 허걱!!
<ipeter> samahui: 헉...ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui> 중요한건 군대가서도 개발자 했다는... ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 근데 그거 들었는데 도움 되게 만이 된다고 들었습니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> ipeter: 거기서 명동가시던가 종로쪽이 좋겠네요.
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 네 명동이 가깝습니다.
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 티타워는 아니고, 뒤쪽 슼 행성 건물에 있어요.
<razGon_KenzFld> samahui: 제가 볼땐 님은 군이 스카우트한거 같아요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ;;
<drake_kr> 아
<razGon_KenzFld> 근데 안오니깐 강제차출.
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 슼 행성이 판교로 이사가서 저도 거기 따라갑니다. 저는 협력업체예요. 슼에 다니는거 아니예요.
<samahui> 스카웃인데 월급 몇만원이군요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 가기전까지 700받다가 가서 7만원받고 울었어요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_KenzFld> ipeter: 명동 돈까스. 그리고 명동칼국수, 충무김밥. 라멘. ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter>  samahui 엄청나네요..ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_KenzFld> 억대연봉자가 여기 있으셧네.
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 그나마 여기 맛집 무교동 낙지비빔밥 먹어봤습니다.
<samahui> 군대 월급을 현실화 해야된다고 생각하는 1이입니다
<razGon_KenzFld> ipeter: 혹시 하동관 못가보신거 아니죠?
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 외국 친구 놀러와서 한번 먹였...
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 못가봤습니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> samahui: 진짜 너무 차이나네요..ㅠ
<razGon_KenzFld> 헉걱!!! 아니 이사람아!! 거길 안가면 어떻해!!!
<razGon_KenzFld> 죄송.. 반말이....ㅎㅎㅎ^^;;
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 검색하고 오겠습니다 (휘리릭)
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 괜찬습니다. 편히 말씀하셔요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 유명한 데에요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 4시반에 종료.
<razGon_KenzFld> 따라서 점심 혹은 아침으로.
<samahui> ipeter: 날잡아서 쭈욱~ 돌아보세요. 을지로부터 종로 동대문 명동까지
<samahui> 갈곳도 많고 볼것도 많고 먹을거가 젤 많아요
<razGon_KenzFld> 그주위가 진짜 먹을거 많은덴데 말이죠.
<razGon_KenzFld> samahui: 동감!
<razGon_KenzFld> ipeter: 일이 바쁘셨군요. 역시나...
<samahui> 저도 고향이 지방이라 올라와서 친구들 만나면 거진 그쪽에서 만났었어요
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 고맙습니다. 진짜 판교 이전하기전까지 다 둘러봐야겠네요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 저도 고향이 아산이라서요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 판교도 맛집 많아요.
<ipeter> samahui: 지금 부지런히 즐겨찾기 등록중입니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 근데. 여자들이 좋아하는 맛집...ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 최고의 맛집은 우리집이라죠
<ipeter> 전 고향이 인천이예요.
<samahui> 어머님 손으로 해주시는 밥이 젤 맛나요
<razGon_KenzFld> 돈까스집.
<samahui> 입에 익어서 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_KenzFld> 명동돈까스.
<razGon_KenzFld> 저는 어머님 손도 이제는 손이 아니십니다.ㅋ 저는 제가 만들어 먹는 밥.ㅋㅋㅋ. 아니면 장모님 해주시는 밥.ㅋ
<ipeter> 제 사수는 먹는거에 큰 의미를 안두는 사람이라서 여기서 2년이 넘게 근무해도 맛집이고 뭐고 모르더라구요.
<ipeter> 구내식당가도 맛보다는 항상 빨리 먹고 올라올 수 있는 메뉴 선택합니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 허걱.... EQ떨어지면 안되세요.ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 재미없게 사는 사람이군요
<samahui> 먹고살자고 일하는건데 먹는걸 버리다니
<samahui> 인생의 낭비입니다
<ipeter> 그렇다고 뭐 맨날 책보고 공부하고 그런 스타일도 아니고,
<razGon_KenzFld> 거기주위가 얼마나 많은 일이 벌어지는 곳인데요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 인사동도 좋아요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 솔직히는 삼청동추천.
<ipeter> 저보고 맨날 시간관리 잘하라고, 자긴 태블릿으로 지하철
<razGon_KenzFld> ipeter: 맛집잘알면 여친 잘생깁니다.
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 쫑.긋.
<ipeter> samahui: 음...여기 은근히 냉면집 유명한데 많더라구요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 단, 맛집으로 끌고 오기 힘들다는.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 냉면은 서울이 최고.
<samahui> 을지로 냉면이 유면한집이 있는데 그게 고향맛이라고 이북사람이 좋아라하는 스탈입니다
<samahui> 근데 솔직히 정말 맛있다고는 못하겠더군요. 특히 요즘 맛이 좀 변한거 같아요
<ipeter> 어휴..지금까지 을밀대 한번 가봤습니다.
<ipeter> 둘러볼데 엄청 많더라구요.
<samahui> 저도 냉면 좋아라해서 자주 가거든요
<samahui> 정말 냉면 맛집은 동치미와 육수를 썪어 만드는 곳인데 이름이 기억이 안나네요 나중에 알려드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> samahui: 냉면이라고 적고 사랑이고 읽습니다.
<ipeter> samahui: 최고십니다. 고맙습니다..ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 낼 점심 하동관 당첨입니다. 고맙습니다.ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 5월 2일부터 판교로 가는데 그전까지 캘린더에 적어놔야겠어요. 맛집들이요.ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 이제부터 청계천 산책은 그만..ㅠ
<razGon_KenzFld> 을밀대 좋은데요. 냉면보다 녹두전과 수육!!
<razGon_KenzFld> 청계천도 괜찮은데 많은데..
<samahui> 우래옥도 있습니다  ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 을지로 3가일거예요
<samahui> 전 이만 나가볼께요 ^^ 나중에 뵈요.
<ipeter> samahui: 즐거운 시간되세요!
<samahui> 회사 콜 안오면 이대로 탈출(퇴근)해서 마눌님이랑 즐겁게 보내야겠네요
<samahui> 넵 감사합니다
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요~
<razGon_KenzFld> 저는 퇴근합니다. 즐저녁되세요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 내일뵈요.ㅋ
<Seony> 요즘에도 펄로 작업하시는 분들 계신가요?
<drake_kr> 뻘짓...
<Seony> 사수가 펄을 무지 사랑하는 사람인데, 펄을 공부해야할지, 그나마 좀 익숙한 파이썬을 밀고나갈지 고민되네요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 사수분의 의견을 물어보시죠 ^.^
<Seony> 제 사수는, 그냥 제가 원하는걸 하라고 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐든 절대 강요는 안합니다
<libra102> 파이선 쓰세요.
<Seony> 파이썬 한표 나왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<libra102> Seony: 하시는 일이?
<Seony> 시스템 관리자입니다
<Seony> 그러고보니 libra102님은 처음 뵙네요
<libra102> 그럼 펄도 하세요.
<libra102> 둘다 하세요.
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 자야할 시간이 왔군요...
<Seony> 그나저나, 드레이크님 폰 상황 참 웃기게 돌아가네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그애가, 지문 갖다대야 풀린다는걸 이해를 못하는건지, 아니면 아무도 설명을 안해주는건지...  코멘트가 너무 많아서 다 못읽겠네요 ㅋ
<libra102> 저녁공양을 잘먹고 왔습니다. 배가 부르고..시름이...
<libra102> 아..시름은 많군...쩝
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 사마휘님이 말씀해주신 저녁을 먹었습니다.
<ipeter> 후덜덜 하네요.
<Seony> 페북 사진 봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<libra102> 어제 오랜만에 외출을 했습니다.
<libra102> 삼성역
<libra102> 칩거하여 오랜시간을 보냈더니, 피부가 허옇더군요. 광합성을 조금밖에 못했씁니다. 지하철로 다녀서.. ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<Seony> 날씨는 어떤가요?
<libra102> 화창하였습니다. 젊은 여인네들의 후광이 눈이 부시어..땅만 보고 걸었습니다.
<Seony> 간만에 기분 상쾌하셨겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<libra102> 네.. 뉴스에서 사람이 죽어나가고.. 주말에는 친구의 장례소식까지 ... 주머니 돈은 없고.... 심란한 기분이 어제외출후...
<libra102> 오늘 좋은 소식이 날아들어... 그나마 4월전반적으로 우울한 기분을 조금 씻어주었습니다.
<libra102> 리눅스 쓰고 계신가요?
<Seony> 우분투 채널이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 우분투 씁니다
<libra102> 네이트온은 어떻게 사용을 안하시는가요? 아니면..?
<Seony> 네이트온 쓰시는 분이 아직도 계셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<libra102> 저는 웹으로 접속해서 쓰고 있긴 한데
<libra102> :-)
<Seony> 예전에 개인정보 털린 이후로는 걍 안쓰게 되더라구요
<libra102> 아..그렇군요.
<libra102> 펄에 대해서 잠깐 살펴봤는데..
<libra102> 래리 월은 사우스 로스앤젤레스와 워싱턴 주 브레머튼에서 자랐으며 1976년 시애틀 퍼시픽 대학교에서 고등 교육을 시작하며 화학과 음악을 전공하고 나중에 대학교의 컴퓨팅 센터에 수년 간 일하며 의학부 진학 과정을 밟다가 자연어 및 인공 언어(Natural and Artificial Languages) 부문에서 학사 학위를 받아 졸업했다.[1]
<libra102> 화학과 음악을 전공...???
<libra102> 컴퓨팅센터에서 일하다가 의학부 진학..???
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  대단한 물건 만든 사람인만큼, 보통 사람은 아니죠
<ipeter> 언어 말씀이신가요?
<ipeter> Perl
<Seony> 네
<ipeter> +_+
<ipeter> 대단한 분이시네요..ㅎㄷㄷ
<libra102> 화학과 음악을 전공 이부분자체도 상당히 우리가 생각하기에는 괴리감이 있어보이네요.. ^^;
<libra102> http://www.wall.org/~larry/
<libra102> 홈페이지입니다.
<libra102> 하하..하...
<libra102> 폰넘버 물어보지 말라고 하네요..하하하
<libra102> 하하하
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오죽했겠어요
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다
<Seony> 나중에 뵈요
<drake_kr> cheayuncho: 올ㅋ
<samahui_web> 즐겁게 먹고 놀고 다시 복귀했습니다
<drake_kr> 헉
<samahui_web> 마눌림 밥먹이고 데려가주고 다시 일하러 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_web> 계약서에 문제 있는거라 내일까지 보내야 하거든요
<samahui_web> 파견나가는 애들 계약서인데 내용이 잘못되었다고 결제해달라고 불러내는 울 대리 ㅡㅡ
<samahui_web> 사장님이 시켰어도 윗사람 막 둘러들이고 무섭습니다
<samahui_web> 차근차근 한자한자 다 읽고 딩가딩가 시간보내다가 싸인해줄겁니다
<samahui_web> 내일까지 넘겨야 되도 아침에 하면 될걸 불러내다니 ... ㅜㅜ
<samahui_web> 진상 제대로 부리고 가야죠
<samahui_web> 아우 피곤해 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_web> 다들 들어가셨나보군요. 저도 후딱 읽고 싸인해주고 들어가렵니다. 좋은 밤 되시고 내일 뵈요 ~~
<drake_kr> 흐흐
<ihavnoth> 막차를 못탔네요
<ihavnoth> 출근 : 12 ~ 자유퇴근
<ihavnoth> 급여 : 원하시는 만큼 드립니다
<ihavnoth> 요즘 구인 광고는 멋지네요
<ihavnoth> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=anbv3&logNo=130098710695
<ihavnoth> 전 공대생이 아닌데 많이 공감되네요
<DarkCircle> 냠냠
<DarkCircle> 원하시는 만큼 드린다고 해놓고는 회사에 가면 주는대러 ㅊㅁㄱ(?) ...
<DarkCircle> 그러고보니 제 동생도 그랬었네요 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 약 괜히 먹은듯 -_-
<DarkCircle> 씁..
<ihavnoth> 갑자기 일이 잘되네요
<ihavnoth> 자야하는데...
<libra102> 제가 여러회사에서 일하고 구인광고들을 봐온 결과.. 가족같은 회사는 좀 지양하는 게 좋지 않나 싶습니다.
<libra102> 집에도 가족이 있는데 굳이 회사까지 가서 가족같은 느낌 받는건.. ㅡ.ㅡ?
<libra102> 회사란 기브앤 테이크 / 노동력 제공 <=> 임금제공 / 딱 요렇게만 제대로만 돌아갔으면 좋겠습니다.
<libra102> 한 10여년 넘게 일을 하다보니.. 일하고 못받은 돈을 지금 계산해보니.. 천만원이 넘는다는 사실에.. 왠지 도박하다 날린것보다 더 쓰린건..뭔지 모르겠네요.
<libra102> 도박을 해본건 아닙니다.. 그냥 도박이라도 하다가 날린 돈이면 그나마 낫겠다 싶어서..
<libra102> 리붓.. ^^; 좋은 꿈 꾸세요.
<drake_kr> ujuc: 안자노
<ujuc> 번역 밀렸음...ㅡ.ㅡ;
<ujuc> 좀 해둬야지요.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 안그래도 늦었는데..
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ujuc: mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr
<logical_> 요즘 lindol님 들어 오시나요?
<ujuc> 공식 위키 스킨은 못달려나요..?
<drake_kr> 공식 위키 스킨?
<ujuc> ㅇㅇㅇ ubuntu공식 스킨..
<ujuc> 그리고 로그인은 OpenID로 해주면안됩니까..~~
<ujuc> 플러그인을 깔아달라~~~
<drake_kr> 오오 역시
<ujuc> 런치패드 아이뒤로 로그인하게~~
<drake_kr> 내 예감은 적중했어
<drake_kr> 귀찮아졌다..
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음 오픈아이디는 추이를 좀 보고 결정하고
<drake_kr> 공식스킨은 어디있노
<ujuc> 음.. 모르겠는디..
<ujuc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/80144/where-can-i-find-the-ubuntu-wiki-theme
<drake_kr> 아이씨 적용안되네
<ihavnoth> 회사에 여직원이 들었어요
<ihavnoth> 근데 인사하러 안오네요
<drake_kr> 헐
<ihavnoth> 빌드 서버 혼자 쓰니 -j20 으로~
<ihavnoth> real	13m8.273s 안드로이드 클린 빌드 ^.^
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<libra102> 네
<samahui_> 오늘도 좋은 하루 되세요 ^^
<libra102> 네
<libra102> :-)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 제 데탑 하드 600기가 중 벌써 반을 썼네요... 하드 추가로 달기도 좀 거시기한데...
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 슬슬 안쓰는 데이터를 정리해야할듯...
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-24
<libra102> 음.. 300기가 정도 쓰셨다면 그중에 영화와 같은 부분은 없는지요?
<AutoWiZ> 안녕하세요
<libra102> du -sh . ==> 5.7G
<libra102> du -sh ./* ==> ?? 전혀 5.7G 나올상황이 아닌데
<libra102> 혹시 이부분에 대해서 알고 계신 분이 있는지요?
<Work^Seony> 사무실 데탑이에요 ㅎㅎ
<libra102> 백업자료가 있나 보군요.
<Work^Seony> 홈디렉토리면, 숨겨진 파일이 있을지도 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 백업부터 가상머신까지 오만가지 다 안지우고 보관하고 있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> AutoWiZ, 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 음... 아무래도 데탑을 bacula에 물리던가 해야겠네요
<AutoWiZ> 네 서니님도 안녕하셨어요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 네  저는 늘 안녕합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 몸이 축 쳐지는게 아무것도 하기 싫네요.
<ipeter> 보통 지하철에 앉아서 책보는데
<ipeter> 오늘은 그냥 멀뚱멀뚱 거리면서 왔어요.
<ipeter> 좀 쉬고싶네요. 있다가 오겠습니다..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아... 하드디스크가 SAS에 레이드1으로 묶은거라서, 더 달아달라기도 거시기하고...
<Work^Seony> 그동안 테스트하느라 설치한 가상머신들 다 지우려니 왠지 찝찝하고... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 과감히 엔터키를 칠 수 있는 능력이 필요할 시기가 왔군요..
<samahui> 망설여질때 엔터키에 미운사람 얼굴을 붙여놓고 꾸욱 누르세요~
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 좋은 하루 되세요
<samahui> 계약하러 댕기올께요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵 수고하세요
<AutoWiZ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 저도 가상머신 많아서
<AutoWiZ> 디스크 가득 차는 바람에 4TB 디스크 하나 샀습니다. 몇개는 지웠는데 더 지우긴 아까워서
<Work^Seony> 지우기 아깝죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 가상머신들 매번 설치하는 것도 귀찮고...
<Work^Seony> Ceph 클러스터 구축하고 거기에 rbd로 raw 이미지 넣어버릴까 생각 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 에고 죄송 뭔지 다음에 찾아보겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 아~  Ceph는 블럭 스토리지에요
<Work^Seony> 오픈스택에서 Cinder 같은 거죠
<Work^Seony> RBD라고 하는 라이브러리를 통해서, 네트워크로 블럭스토리지를 접근할 수 있거든요.
<AutoWiZ> 아하 , vmdk 를 그냥 raw 파티션에다가
<Work^Seony> 네 비슷해요
<AutoWiZ> 넣어버리는 방법도 있겠네요. 나중에 직접 읽어서 부팅 할 수 있다면
<Work^Seony> 그리고 그걸 클론을 뜨면, 매번 설치할 필요가 없죠
<AutoWiZ> citrix 연습삼아 설치해봤는데
<AutoWiZ> 뭐 vmware esx 랑 거의 똑같더군요
<AutoWiZ> vm 복사 이동 이런건 참 좋았습니다.
<Work^Seony> 시트릭스가 최근에 오픈 프로젝트로 바꾼덴가요?
<AutoWiZ> 히스토리는 잘 모르겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 손이 좀 가는게 귀찮다는 것만 빼면, libvirt도 쓸만하네요
<razGon_KenzFld> 굳모닝요!!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ> 안녕하세요
<razGon_KenzFld> 오늘은 잡담이 되는 군요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 어제는 환자가 많았는데. 오늘은... 후... 어제 술마니 마신게 다행인듯...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_KenzFld> ipter님 어디로? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 좀 쉬다오시겠다네요
<razGon_KenzFld> 하동관 가시면 내포 드시라고.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 슬슬 출근을 해볼까나..
<razGon_KenzFld> 부럽!
<razGon_KenzFld> drake_kr: 저는 8시에 출근.. 그것 위해 6시반에 기상..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 일찍 출근하시네요
<Work^Seony> 저보다 더...
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 퇴근 빨리하면 출근 빨리할 수 있는데..
<drake_kr> 물론 빨리 할 수 있는거지 빨리 한다고는 안 했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 빨리 출근하면 빨리 퇴근도 가능한가요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 할수는 있는데 분위기가..
<AutoWiZ> 저는 요즘 하루에 출근을 두번합니다. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 분위기 맞춰 일하는게 좋아요
<drake_kr> 1시 출근 6시 퉤근
<drake_kr> 요새 느끼는건데
<drake_kr> ARM으로 만든 NAS 하나 사느니 저전력 베어본 하나 쓰는게 나은거 같어요
<Work^Seony> 저도 NAS는 좀 안좋아해요
<Work^Seony> 기가빗 스피드 제대로 내려면 씨퓨가 왠만큼 받쳐줘야할텐데..
<Work^Seony> 꿀위키에, 야놀자 정보는 삭제됐네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr
<Work^Seony> 새로 작업 중이신 위키군요
<Work^Seony> 솔직히, 기존에 사용되었던 도쿠위키보단 많이 낫습니다
<drake_kr> 위키는 미디어위키로 하겠습니다 ㅋㅋ 모니위키도 좋을듯 싶긴 한데..
<razGon_KenzFld> 저는 퇴근 6시에 합니다. 공식적으로.
<razGon_KenzFld> NAS보다는 리눅스 홈서버가 괜찮습니다. 요즘은 괜찮은 포멧이 많이 나와서요.
<razGon_KenzFld> x86의 저전력이 많이 앞섰습니다.
<drake_kr> 그러고보니
<drake_kr> 전 3종류 다 쓰고 있군요
<drake_kr> ATOM / PPC / ARM
<bluedusk> 전 두종류네요..
<bluedusk> 노트북 / 데탑
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 샌디도 아직 짱짱한데..
<razGon_KenzFld> 저도요.
<razGon_KenzFld> arm은 핸폰...ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 8베이 외장하드 샀다가.. 피봤네요..
<bluedusk> 저도 어서 빨리 컴맹 탈출 하고 싶어어ㅛ..ㅠ
<drake_kr> 저도.
<razGon_KenzFld> 저도요.
<bluedusk> razGon_KenzFld, 님은 모르겠는데
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 님은 이러시면 곤란하시죠..-_-
<bluedusk> 어디서 묻어가시려고..ㅠ
<drake_kr> ?
<bluedusk> 컴맹은 저처럼 컴터 잘 모른는 사람에게나 쓰는 말이거든요?
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 님은 초절정 굇수라서 패스
<drake_kr> ??
<bluedusk> 시붕 아치 위키 페이지에 아프리카 저장소도 있는데
<bluedusk> 한국저장소는 안보이네..;
<drake_kr> 만드세요
<bluedusk> 저 컴맹이라..;
<drake_kr> ???
<drake_kr> 그게 문제가 아니죠
<drake_kr> 단지 우리가 그지일뿐
<ipeter> samahui: 어제 사마휘님이 추천해주신 육회집가서 비빔밥 먹었어요.
<ipeter> samahui: 고맙습니다. 정말 맛있었어요.
<ipeter> 번호표뽑고 한 20분 기다려서 먹었는데.. =.= 또먹고 싶네요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 다행이네요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 저도 가끔 생각납니다. 주말에 마눌림 선동해서 갈까 생각중입니다
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ> 저도 가보고 싶어요~~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 서울에서는 육회집중 가장 나은거 같아요. 맛이나 가격적으로도요
<ipeter> 아우.. 맥주도 한잔 했어요. 므흣~
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오늘은 하동관 가려구요. 점심때요.
<ipeter> 여기분들때문에 제가 이런 호사를 다 누리네요.
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 시간 되시길... 좋은 추억많이 만드세요
<ipeter> samahui: 네네. 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 페이스북에 부지런히 맛집 사진들 올리니 시간나실때 한번 둘러보세요.
<bluedusk> 런칭파티 전까지
<bluedusk> 아치로 환경을 완벽히게 꾸며가서
<bluedusk> 우분투 14.04라고 뻥쳐야지
<drake_kr> 일단 제가
<drake_kr> 우리 홈 페이지를 하나 만들어야 되겠다는 생각에
<drake_kr> 어느정도 미리 구축하고 공표한 다음 여러 사람들 도움을 받으려고 해요..
<drake_kr> 저 혼자 다 하기는 그렇고..
<drake_kr> 그게 wp.ubuntu.or.kr 이고
<drake_kr> 여기서 forum, wiki, irc 등으로 들어가게 되는거죠..
<Seony> 네
<drake_kr> 맨 첫페이지에는 페붘 구뿔 포럼 최근글 뿌려주고..
<drake_kr> 행사 공지 띄우고 하면
<drake_kr> 좀 더 포털같은 형식이 되지 않을까 보고요..
<drake_kr> 또, 개편하는 김에 knowledge base 시스템 하나 추가하면 좋을것 같다는 생각이구요
<Seony> 자원봉사자가 필요하겠군요
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 좀 도와주세요 굽신굽신
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 제가 그지라서 금전적인 도움은 안될테고
<bluedusk> 어떻게 도움을 드리면 될까요??
<drake_kr> 네 그건 저도 알고 있습니다.
<bluedusk> 필요하신걸 말씀해주시면
<bluedusk> 제가 없는 능력껏
<drake_kr> 음.. 포럼 관리자 해주세요
<bluedusk> ................
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 뭐 그게 좀 힘들면..
<bluedusk> drake_kr,  저 급하신 사항이 아니시면
<bluedusk> 이번주에 저 런칭파티 갈꺼니깐
<bluedusk> 그때 이야기를..=_=
<drake_kr> 페붘 구플 최근글 뽑아오는 기능좀 주시던가요..
<bluedusk> 아
<bluedusk> 구쁠도 있나요?
<bluedusk> 페뿍 최근글 뽑아오는건
<drake_kr> 암튼 테마는 Global && Freedom
<drake_kr> yemharc: 이 아저씨는 후기 써준다면서
<drake_kr> 맨날 못와 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 암튼 더 늦으면 사장이 화내겠네요
<drake_kr> 일단 출근할게요
<Seony> 출근해서 뵈요
<yemharc> drake_kr: 죽겠시요
<yemharc> 지금 이러다 연휴도 출근할 판
<bluedusk> 우리회사는 2일날 별일없으면 강제로 쉬라고 하던데요
<bluedusk> 강제 연휴..ㅠ
<ipeter> http://www.edaily.co.kr/news/NewsRead.edy?SCD=JG11&newsid=02578086606059072&DCD=A00701&OutLnkChk=Y
<ipeter> 공짜 문자 많이 남으시면 메세지 하나씩 날려주시는것도 좋을듯 싶습니다.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 미치겠네요.
<ipeter> 네2버에서 단원고에 기부금 보내려하니 특정 결제수단은 인터넷 익스플로러에서만 가능하다고 뜨네요.
<ipeter> 에혀....
<Markers> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 얼마나 기부하실려구용?
<ipeter> 글쎄요.
<ipeter> 많이는 못할꺼 같은데 하긴 해야할꺼 같아서요.
<ipeter> 점심 먹고 올께요.
<ipeter> 좋은시간 되세요.
<samahui> 점심들 맛있게 드세요~
<phuh> 대한민국 만세
<Seony> 퇴근합니다
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 하동관 다녀왔습니다.
<ipeter> 곰특 시켜서 국물까지 다 마시고 왓습니다.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 파송송이 대박이네요
<razGon_KenzFld> ipeter: 아....ㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_KenzFld> 먹고싶다!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 후덜덜하네요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 제가 맛있는 곰탕. 나주곰탕이랑 하동관 곰탕하고 먹어봤는데요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 남자는 하동관. 여자는 나주곰탕을 좋아할듯해요.
<ipeter> 어우.. =.= 사람 너무 많아요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 하동관은 기름기가 느껴지는데 느끼하지 않고 넉넉하고 배찬느낌.
<razGon_KenzFld> 나주곰탕은 깔끔한 느낌.
<razGon_KenzFld> ipeter: 앞으로 그런건 익숙해져야 할듯요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 좀더 걸으면 삼청동에 천진포자 추천.
<ipeter> 천진포자 접수완료입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 근데 거기 가기전에 좋은데 많을듯요. samahui_web님의 추천 맛집도 좋아요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 천진포자는 만두집. 지짐만두 추천.ㅋ
<ipeter> 육회비빔밥 말입니까?
<razGon_KenzFld> 거기도 사람 많음.
<ipeter> 어제 이미 다녀왔습니다..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 아니요. 여러곳이 더 있을 거에요.
<razGon_KenzFld> Seony: 어서오세요.
<razGon_KenzFld> ^^V 오후반!
<ipeter> Seony: 집에 잘 도착하셨나요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 아니 저녁 반이군요.ㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 오후반.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 공평동에는 꼼장어 유명한가보던데요?
<Seony> ipeter: 혹시 일하시는 회사 이름이 뭐에요?
<ipeter> 저요?
<ipeter> 중소기업입니다.
<ipeter> 회사이름은.. !@#!#%@#$^$%
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 혹시 꿀위키에 있나 보려구요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아. 없습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 슼 행성 보고 있어요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 재미있네요.
<Seony> 네 재밌더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 전 신입이라서 뭐 만들 껀덕지가 없네요.
<Seony> 크리스피 도넛을 한 번에 몇개 먹을 수 있는가로 단맛 내성지수가 측정가능하다던데, 저는 한 박스도 먹을 수 있을 것 같네요
<Seony> 오늘은 4개 먹고 멈췄습니다 ㅎ
<ipeter> =_+
<ipeter> 재미있네요
<ipeter> 슼 캠퍼스&커플
<ipeter> 슼 행성
<bluedusk> 저희회사 경력 개발직 모집합니다.
<bluedusk> 경력 개발자
<ipeter> 흡..
<ipeter> ㅠ 신입이라서요.
<bluedusk> 경력이라고 하면되죠
<ipeter> =.= 실력이 없기에 금세 들통나요..
<bluedusk> 괜찮아요
<bluedusk> 저도 실력이 없지만 아직까지 들통 안났음
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> SI회사인가요...?
<bluedusk> 아뇨
<bluedusk> 꿀위키에 없는 회사에요
<bluedusk> 하는일은
<bluedusk> 음? 울회사 뭐하지..-_-a
<Seony> 개발 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 개발하니까 개발자 모집하겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 레뎃 제품 팔기는 하더라구요
<Markers> 꿀위키에 있으면 안되나요?ㅋ
<ipeter> 아니요.
<ipeter> 뭐 특별히 그런건 아닌거 같은데요.
<ipeter> 오늘 저녁은 공평동 꼼장어 먹고 싶네요.
<ipeter> 근데 혼자가서 먹으려니..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 여자를 델꼬 가세요
<Seony> 한국은 혼자 먹으면 이상하게 보는 거 때문에 좀 그렇죠...
<ipeter> 네네.
<ipeter> bluedusk: 여자가 없습니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 꼼장어면 남자 데려가도 됩니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 여자면 더 좋지만.ㅋ
<ipeter> 꿀위키보면 냉정히 쓰네요.
<ipeter> 좀 주관적이긴 하지만요.
<Seony> 당연히 주관적일 수밖에 없죠
<ipeter> 자기가 체감하는대로 적는건 좋지만 어쨋건 주관적이라는것.
<ipeter> 뭐 그냥 대략으로만 받아들이면되겠네요.
<ipeter> 대기업 모두가 좀 오래다니긴 힘들군요.
<Seony> 저는 실력이 너무 허접해서 한국 가면 취업 못하겠군요...
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 워워..그러시면 안되죠.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  저 사실 알고보면 무지 허접합니다
<Seony> 수박 겉핥기 수준이에요
<Seony> 그러면서 조낸 아는척 하는 겁니다 ㅋ
<ipeter> 아.. ㅠㅠㅠ 그러는 저는...흙..ㅠ
<ipeter> 꿀위키 이야기 들으니 가만히 있을때가 아니군요.
<ipeter> 공부하러 가겠습니다.
<ipeter> (휘리릭)  =3
<Seony> 자바를 제대로 하는 것도 아니고, 파이썬을 제대로 하는 것도 아니고, 그렇다고 또 PHP도 제대로 다루지도 못하고,
<ipeter> 헐...
<Seony> 개발자도 아니고, 네트워크도 제대로 모르고...
<ipeter> 전 자바도 잘 못하는데요..
<ipeter> 자바 하나만 잘해도 장난 아닐듯해요.
<Seony> php하면서 객체지향으로 한 번도 코딩해본 적도 없거든요
<ipeter> 저에겐 어렵습니다.
<Seony> 절차식으로 밖에 코딩할 줄도 모르고...
<Seony> 그나마 우분투도 그냥저냥...
<Seony> 쉘스크립트를 할 줄 아는 것도 아니고, sed/awk도 못다루고.... ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제가 딱 하나 잘하는건, 타자는 빠릅니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 타자연습 프로그램 켜놓고 맘먹고 치면, 단문으로 950타 이상은 낼 수 있어요.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<Markers> 흠;
<Seony> 여기 증거 http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/10%EB%85%84-%EC%A0%84-%ED%83%80%EC%9E%90%EC%86%8D%EB%8F%84-%EA%B0%B1%EC%8B%A0
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Markers> irc 채널 들어가기 정말 힘드네요 이거 왜 공개되어있는곳인데 접속이 안되지 -_-ㅋ
<Markers> 헐...
<Markers> 950
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<bluedusk> 헐
<ipeter> 그정도면 거의 필기 타자로 해도 되는데
<ipeter> 수업들을때 말이죠.
<Seony> 920타 정도는 자주 나와서, 그 정도는 스샷 안찍어요 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 난 리눅스에서 엑스도 못뛰었네..ㅠㅠ
<Markers> 저거 한줄만 쳐서 950인건가여 -_-?
<bluedusk> 아 왜케 컴맹이라 서럽지.ㅠ
<Seony> Markers: 네.  단문요
<Seony> 장문은 저렇게는 못치구요,
<Seony> 장문 최고기록은 850타였던거 같아요
<Markers> 음 순간적으로는 저렇게 나올수는 잇긴한데 그래도 후덜덜하네요
<Seony> 보통 손에 예열 좀 해놓고 치면, 여기 아얄씨에서 챗할 때 정도는 보통 730타 쳐요
<Markers> 예열……
<Seony> 참고로요,
<AutoWiZ> 완전 광속이시라는 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 손가락이 무슨 엔진이신가여 ㅎㄷ
<Seony> 저 스샷이 애플 알루미늄 키보드로 친 거에요
<Seony> 근데 기계식으로 쳐도 뭐 별 차이는 없을 것 같고...
<ipeter> 우와...ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 결국 기계식이나 뭐나 다 그게 그거에요
<ipeter> 이번에 영어공부 끝나면
<ipeter> 갑자기 하고싶은게 많아졌어요.
<ipeter> 이산수학이랑... 통계학도 하고 싶고
<ipeter> 스터디 알아봐야겠어요.
<samahui_> 예전 한글97인가 시절에 1000타 찍고 잘난척하다 비서행정과 여자애에게 탈탈 털린 기억이 나네요. 프로그래머보다 타이핑은 그쪽이 더 빨랐다죠 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 이산수학... ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 여기서 많은 도움 청하겠습니다.
<Seony> 세벌식 배워보고 싶었는데, 2벌식에 너무 많이 익숙해져서 포기했어요
<Seony> 아마 제가 세벌식 했으면 2천타는 나오지 않았을까 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 혹시 irc 채널이나 주소 같은거 검색해주는 사이트 이런거 없을려나요
<Seony> 뉴스앵커 말하는 속도가 보통 1800타쯤 된다던데...
<samahui_> 전 회의할때 대화내용 그대로 기록은 가능합니다
<samahui_> 뉴스까지는 안해봐서 모르겠네요
<Seony> ipeter: 이산수학... 저는 그거 하고 제가 프로그래머가 될 사람은 아니라는걸 깨달았죠
<samahui_> 다른사람들 필기구 가지고 들어갈대 전 회의실에 노트북 들고 들어가죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 손글씨가 암호라 어쩔 수 없어요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 우옹... 다들 대단하시구나..
<ipeter> 그러고보니 제가 단문 몇타 나오는지도 잘 모르는데
<ipeter> 해봤자 의미 없는게 너무 느려요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 말이 빠르다고 좋은게 아니라 정확성이 좋아야 하는데 전 요즘 농구하느라 계속 손가락을 다쳐서 좀 떨어졌어요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 동시에 3-4군데 채널에서 동시에 챗 하시면 됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 글고보니 네이트온 처음 유행할때는 MSN도 활성화 되어 있었고 거기다 irc와 각종 커뮤니티 까지 다 듀어로하면에 띄워놓고 다른곳 읽으면서 다른곳 답하고 그랬엇죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 진짜 그랬어요
<Seony> 특히 단군넷 한아얄씨 전부 다 살아있을 때는 더했죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 옛 생각나네요
<samahui_> 요즘은 회사에서 막고 사람들도 다른걸로 갈아타고
<samahui_> 키보트 자판보다는 핸드폰 자판이 빠른시대가 되었죠
<Seony> 그쵸 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 두손가락으로 4~500타 나오는거 보면 그게더 신기해요 ㅋ
<Seony> 저는 아이폰 처음 쓸 때는 그런대로 괜찮았는데,
<Seony> 안드로이드 잠깐 쓰고나서 손꾸락에 완전 미친듯이 오타 나요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 전 특히 천지인방식 ... 보통 다른방식보다 빠르긴한데 모음겹치는 상황에서 오타가 나오더군요
<samahui_> 그리고 전 물리 키보드가 좋아요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 안드로원이랑 블랙베리 같이 무리 키보드 가진 모델들이 좋더군요
<Seony> 가능하면 물리키보드가 제일 좋죠
<samahui_> 네
<samahui_> 물리 키보드가 좋아요. 화면크기와 폰크기 줄이려고 키보드 빼버리는건 전 실망스럽더군요 약간 두툼해도 물리키보드 모델이 좋아요 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 그래도 요즘 추세로 봐서는 키보드 달린 폰은 이제 안나올듯 싶어요
<samahui_> 네 아쉬운 현실이죠
<Markers> 갑자기 급 조용해진거 같네요
<drake_kr> 폰에 기개식 키보드라니
<drake_kr> 너무좋은데
<drake_kr> 내일모레 이벤트핸들러 임명합니다
<bluedusk> 두구두구두구두구두구구두구두구두구구두구두구두구두구두구
<drake_kr> 아저씨는 와서 보믄 되잖아요
<bluedusk> 제가 효과음 넣ㅇ허드림
<drake_kr> 암튼 bluedusk 아저씨 포럼을 맡아주신다니 고맙습니다.
<bluedusk> 아 네.. 무슨 제가 뭔 힘이 잇다고 까라면 까야지요...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> ....
<bluedusk> 응?
<bluedusk> ...
<Markers> 그럼 포럼 대표가 바뀐건가요
<Seony> 포럼 관리자가 바뀐거죠
<drake_kr> 포럼 대표는 제가 대표가 된 순간부터 공석이었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 로코 가입 했지요?
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 예전에 가입해둔게 있을텐데 아이디랑 찾아봐야 할껄요
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 알고 계실지 모르겠지만 전 포럼에 글쓴것도 런치 패드 활동한것도 별로 없습니다..-ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 상관없습니다
<drake_kr> 광고글만 삭제해주는 정도만 해도..
<bluedusk> 광고글 삭제 인공지능 봇을 도입하시는거엿군요
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<drake_kr> 누가 지랄하면 중재하는 역할도 있긴 한데
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 런치패드에 로코 그룹 말씀하시는거죠?
<drake_kr> 넹
<bluedusk> 아이디 찾아서 확인해볼께요
<Seony> 분탕질 감시도 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 감시만 하는거죠
<drake_kr> 심해진다 싶으면 둘다 짜르고
<drake_kr> 아이디 삭제해달라는 요청도 꽤 되는데
<bluedusk> 아 이젠 엑스가 제대로 안뜨는데 로그도 안남네..-ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 아치리눅스랑 씨름하다가 내가 지겠네..;
<Seony> 아이디 삭제요청도 있어요?
<drake_kr> 그거 그냥 삭제하면 되구요
<bluedusk> 어차피 포럼 워드프레스로 넘어갈거 아닌가요?
<bluedusk> phpbb3 그대로 두실꺼
<drake_kr> 포럼은
<bluedusk> ?
<drake_kr> 워드프레스는 포털이고
<bluedusk> 아항
<drake_kr> 그 밑에 포럼이 있는거구요
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 모레 오신다니
<drake_kr> 직접 말씀드리것습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 권한 이양 하는것도 생각보다 많은 일이 필요하네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그냥 제 생각대로 임시대표면
<drake_kr> 그냥 제멋대로 다 하면 됐는데
<drake_kr> 정식 대표다 보니
<drake_kr> 제가 권한을 다 가지고 있음에도 불구하고
<drake_kr> 물어봐야 하는 입장이 됐어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음, Seony 님 아까 dm 드렸던 사안은 제가 독단으로 진행하도록 하겠습니다
<Seony> 네
<readytoact_T420> 안녕하심까
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<LYUSO_THINK> 안녕하세요.
<readytoact_T420> (__) 이런 환대를
<readytoact_T420> dmgpdmgp
<readytoact_T420> 혹시 컬투쇼
<readytoact_T420> 링크 있으신분
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<readytoact_T420> (__)
<LYUSO_THINK> 안녕하세요.
<Markers> 컬투쇼는 팟캐스트에서 듣거나 보시는것이 ...
<readytoact_T420>  아 실시간이 있나요?
<Markers> 아뇨 실시간은 아니고 하이라이트..? 머 유명한것들을 다 팟캐스트에 올려놓죠
<readytoact_T420> dk
<readytoact_T420> 아 그래픽잡아놓고 쓰니 좋네요
<readytoact_T420> -_-
<Markers> 혹시 브라우저에서 특정 검색 포탈 사이트 주소 치고 원하는 검색 결과 나오게 하는 방법 있나요? 전에 이걸 해본 것 같은데 기억이 안나네요.
<Markers> 예를 들어서 www.google.com + 원하는 검색어     이런식으로 먼가 했던것 같은데 ;; 가물가물;
<Seony> site:website.com keyword
<Markers> Seony님 저거는 구글 검색에서 하는게 아닌가요?
<Markers> site 키워트로..?
<Markers> 흠;
<Seony> 맞아요 구글에서 하는 거에요
<Markers> 음 전 인터넷 주소창에서 ㅋ
<samahui_web> 특정 사이트 내에서 검색은 검색창에 site:주소
<samahui_web> 입니다
<Seony> 주소창에 친다는게 결국은 웹브라우저가 알아서 검색엔진에 쿼리를 넣는 거잖아요
<samahui_web> site:ubuntu.com 이런식으로요
<samahui_web> 앞에 검색할 내용 넣어주고 띄우고 site:주소 해주면 되죠
<readytoact_T420> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ98aIWJMgk
<readytoact_T420> 인순이 언니 노래입니다.
<Markers> 음. 제가 꿈에서 생각한건가...;
<Markers> 어떻게 했냐면 브라우저 주소창에서 www.naver.com 라고 입력하고 탭 누르면 (www.naver.com) 블록(?) 비슷하게 잡히고 그다음에 검색어 쳐서 네이버에서 검색어를 친 결과가 네이버 사이트로 나오는 거였거든요.
<Markers> 아마 꿈에서 꿧나보네요 -ㅁ-;
<Seony> 자면서도 앱 설계를!
<Markers> 근데 실제로 했던거 같은데...
<Markers> ;;
<Markers> 저도 이제 개발자가 된건가요?
<Seony> 아마 무슨 플러그인일듯 싶네요
<Markers> 자면서 저런생각을 하다니 응?;
<Seony> 왜냐면, 탭을 누르고 검색어 입력을 받는다는건, 웹브라우저에서 그 주소가 검색엔진인지 이미 알고있단 얘기잖아요
<LYUSO_THINK> ff 계열이나 오페라 예전에 프레스토 엔진 시절에 그런식으로 되었었어요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 검색엔진 사이트 등록하고 쿼리 입력방법 지정해두면 ~~에서 검색 이라면서 주르르르륵 떴었죠.
<Seony> 맥에서 쓰이는 알프레드 같은 런처에서도 되는 기능이긴 하지만...
<readytoact_T420> 우헹
<readytoact_T420> 옷
<Seony> 뭐 그냥 구글 가서 직접 검색하는게 더 속편합니다
<readytoact_T420> 알프레도~
<Seony> 이번에 저희 사무실에서 구인광고를 냈는데, 자격요건이 완전 수준급이네요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 우어
<Markers> 어떻길래요?
<readytoact_T420> 하와이 출퇴근 해야하죠?
<Seony> 웹개발팀을 이끌어야하는데,
<Seony> 거기 웹개발팀 프로그래머가 박사거든요
<Seony> 그것도 텍사스 주립대 교수 출신...
<Seony> 저희 사수도 박사급이니... 박사들 사이에서 기술적으로 후달림이 없어야해요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 회사를 취미로 다니시는분 아니에요?
<Seony> 그럴지도 모르죠.  아니면 그냥 하와이가 좋아서 여기 있다던가...
<ipeter> 덜덜덜...
<ipeter> ;;;;
<Seony> 보통, 백그라운드가 어지간한데 하와이에 있는 사람들 특징이, 걍 여기가 좋아서 있는 사람들이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> 한국 박사랑
<readytoact_T420> 미국 박사랑은 틀리죠
<Seony> 근데 자격요건은 별로 안까다로워요
<Seony> 웹개발 경력 3년 이상에,
<readytoact_T420> 아니.. 한국 박사랑 안한국 박사랑
<Seony> 쥬니어 개발자 이끌어갈 정도 ㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 쥬니어개발사 = 박사들
<readytoact_T420> -0-;;;
<Seony> 헛... 혹시 그 프로그래머가 그만두나..
<ihavnoth> 저도 그 박사 가지고 싶네요
<ihavnoth> 어디 싸게 파는데 없나....
<Seony> 만물박사 아무나 취득 가능합니다 ㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 예전에 어떤분이 박사학위(Ph.D) 를 permanently head destory 라고;;;
<readytoact_T420> 영구적 대X리 손상 ;;;;
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> .......
<LYUSO_THINK> 허허
<Markers> 헐,,,
<Markers> 영구적 ....
<readytoact_T420> 허허헉
<readytoact_T420> 스팀무료게임
<readytoact_T420> http://warpemp.blogspot.kr/2014/04/2-100.html
<Seony> 엑박360을 엑박 말고 다른 용도로 쓸 방법은 없겠죠?
<Seony> 리눅스를 설치해서 미디어 센터로 쓴다거나...
<readytoact_T420> 포팅된 리눅스 없나요?
<Seony> 포팅하려는 프로젝트가 있었던 거 같은데, 없어졌다더라구요
<Seony> 실패했나봐요
<readytoact_T420> PS는 2이후로 있나요?
<Seony> 예전에 플삼에서 공식적으로 리눅스 설치를 지원해줬는데,
<Seony> 기계가 업글되면서 취소됐어요
<readytoact_T420> 흐음..
<readytoact_T420> 저도 그런 콘솔 게임기 있으며
<readytoact_T420> ㄴ
<readytoact_T420> -_- 뜯어보고 싶네요
<Seony> 전 뜯고싶진 않아요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> ;;;;
<Markers> ...;
<Seony> ipeter: 채팅창에서 그렇게 하시면 강퇴에요
<ipeter> 헌재에서 인터넷 야간 셧다운하는거 합헌이라고 결정했네요
<ipeter> Seony: 조심하겠습니다.
<Markers> ?
<Markers> 저희나라요?
<ipeter> 심야인터넷 게임 너무한거 아닌가요?
<Markers> 응/
<ipeter> 말을 잘못했습니다.
<Markers> 인터넷 야간 셧다운이라닝?
<ipeter> 심야인터넷게임 셧다운이요.
<Markers> 인터넷 야간 셧다운이면 ㅇ_ㅇ;;; 이젠 새벽에 코딩 못하겟군요
<Markers> 모르는거 다 인터넷에서 검색하는데 셧다운이라닝
<samahui_web> 게임을 셧다운하는 거겠죠 인터넷 셧다운이면... 야간에는 집에서 일 못한느군요 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 이클립스에서 로컬로 야간에서 하다가 풀리면 바로 commit.
<ipeter> 네 제가 말을 잘못했습니다.
<ipeter> 심야 인터넷 게임 셧다운이요..
<Markers> 놀리는건 아니구요 상상의 나래를 펼치고 있는중이랍니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 나름 재미있을지도 몰라요
<ipeter> 음..전 솔직히 헌재에서 뒤집혀질줄 알았거든요.
<samahui_web> 그 핑게로 야근 시키는것만 막으면 심야는 무조건 쉬는거죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Markers> 아 게임 만들겟다고 컴과 왔는데 이젠 게임이 재미가 없어서…........;;
<ipeter> 쉬는 이야기 나와서 그런데, 5월 1일 근로자의 날이라고 나오지 말래네요.
<ipeter> YAY
<samahui_web> 저도요~
<samahui_web> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 근로자의날을 끼고 다음날과 다음주 수목금 쉬면서 전 황금의 연휴 완성입니다
<ipeter> 5월 2일날 월차내면 거의 뭐..진짜 황금 연휴네요.
<samahui_web> 목금토일월화수목금토일 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 장장 11일 휴가!!! 어디 여행이나 다녀올까 생각했더니 결혼하고 첫 어버이날이라고 고향집 가자는 마눌님 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 헉.
<ipeter> 고향집이 어디세요?
<samahui_web> 대전이요
<ipeter> 아..그래도 먼편이 아니라서 다행입니다.
<ipeter> 군대를 대전에서 나왔어요.
<samahui_web> 거기다 처가도 가야죠
<ipeter> 참 좋은곳...
<samahui_web> 오호? 대전이면 자운대나오셨나요?
<ipeter> 옹?
<samahui_web> 제 동생도 거기 나왔는데 ㅋ
<ipeter> 네..
<ipeter> 육본이요.
<ipeter> 뭐 근데 거긴 삼군본부 다 있으니까..
<readytoact_T420> 전 본청에 있었어요 -0-
<ipeter> 계근단이요?
<readytoact_T420> 아뇨
<readytoact_T420> 계근단은 공군지원부 건물이고
<ipeter> 네네
<readytoact_T420> 육본 본청
<ipeter> 아하...
<ipeter> 전 부관감실 직할대에 있었어요.
<readytoact_T420> 아 전 공군이라서
<readytoact_T420> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> 군생활을 공군에서 오래했지만
<ipeter> 아..공군이시군나.. 전 육군이요.
<readytoact_T420> 못배워 나온게 하나 있어요
<samahui_web> 훗~ 두번은 다녀오셔야죠
<samahui_web> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T420> -_- 공군에 있을 때 열심히 했어야 하는데
<samahui_web> 웃을일이 아니군요 ㅜㅜ
<readytoact_T420> 아직 날 수가 없습니다
<ipeter> 어엌ㅋㅋ 아니되옵니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T420> -_- 열심히 했으면 지금 날 수 있을지도 몰라요
<readytoact_T420> 주변에 해군 나온친구들은 다 잠수하고 수영하던데
<AutoWiZ> 육군 나오면 땅만 기면 돼나요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 저 잘 기어요.
<ipeter> -.-
<ipeter> 자다가 일어나기 싫어서 기어서 주섬주섬 알람끄고
<Seony> 진짜사나이 보니까 해군은 수영교육이 필수더라구요
<chicken> 육군은 버로우를 잘타는게 중요 -ㅅ-
<chicken> (끄덕)
<readytoact_T420> 전 군생활 헛 했군요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T420> -0- 10년을 넘게 잇으면서 나는 법 하나 못 배우다니
<ipeter> 헉. 공군에 10년 넘게 계셨나요?
<Markers> 이거 우리나라에서 판결문 조회 가능한가요?
<Markers> 이거 조회 신청을 따로 넣어서 사유도 넣어야되나 ㅡㅡ;
<ipeter> Markers: 잘 모르겠습니다..
<ipeter> 음.. 근데 저거 진짜 헌재가면 뒤집혀질 줄 알았는데 합헌이네요.
<readytoact_T420> -_-돈도 내야하네요
<readytoact_T420> 소정의 수수료
<readytoact_T420> 사건번호도 있어야하고
<Markers> 모르면 못 하는거죠?
<Markers> ....
<Markers> -_-;
<readytoact_T420> 사건번호는 법원도서관 내 컴퓨터로 조회하면 된답니다.
<readytoact_T420> 거지같네요
<readytoact_T420> -_-
<drake_kr> 샷다운제 통과됨요?
<Seony> 그렇다네요
<drake_kr> 하긴
<drake_kr> 애들 이제 본드 불겠네
<libra102> 5월달초에 노는 날이 많나요?
<drake_kr> http://www.thisisgame.com/webzine/series/nboard/213/?series=42&page=3&n=47913
<samahui_> 어린이날 석가탄신일 해서 월화요일 붙었는데 토요일부터 노니까 토일월화 그런데 그앞에 노동절이 목요일에 붙었어요
<chicken> 쭉! 외국 나가면 될듯.
<samahui_> 전 그 중간 휴가까지 더하고 월차쓰고해서 쭈욱 노는데 해외는 못나갈듯해요
<libra102> 아..그래서 그랬던 것이군요.하하하
<samahui_> 결혼한지 얼마안되서 고향집과 처가집 투어해야 할듯해요
<chicken> 좋겠 ..
<Seony> 휴일 많아서 좋긴 하네요
<ipeter> drake_kr: 아 진짜 드레이크님 거침없는 언변때문에 빵빵 터져요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 휴일이 많은데
<readytoact_T420> -_- 갈곳이 없으니 난감한 1ㅅ
<readytoact_T420> 그렇다고 집에서 애들이 쉬게 둘리 없고
<readytoact_T420> -0-..
<Markers> 애들이랑 노세여
<Markers> 애들의 젊은 기운을 받아서!!!!
<drake_kr> 읭
<drake_kr> 제가뭘
<readytoact_T420> 애들의 젊은...
<readytoact_T420> 큰놈 아토피라
<ipeter> 애들 이제 본드 불겠네
<readytoact_T420> 어제도 긁어주다 새벽 세시에 잤는데
<ipeter> 에서 빵 터졌어요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아토피면... 공기 좋은데로 가셔야겠네요
<readytoact_T420> Seony: 공기 좋은데는 못가서
<readytoact_T420> 공기청정기 임대를 ;;
<readytoact_T420> 산림욕이나 식물원도 좋겠네요
<ipeter> 아, 드레이크님? 그 베트남 학생 휴대폰 어떻게 됬나요..?
<Seony> 흐... 혹시 과자랑 꼬기 많이 먹이시는 것일지도 몰라요
<chicken> 아토피 긁으면 퍼지는데 ..
<readytoact_T420> Seony: 먹는건 조심하고
<chicken> 차라리 약을 바르시고 일광욕을.
<readytoact_T420> -_- 한봉에 15000원하는
<readytoact_T420> 한약을 먹입니다
<readytoact_T420> 이제 30개월 지난녀석한테 긁지 말라고 할 순 없고
<chicken> 아토피가 생기는 이유가 결정적인게 딱 한가지인데
<drake_kr> 아우
<Seony> 마음 아프시겠어요...
<chicken> 애를 너무 깨끗한데서 키우다보니까 면역력이 ... ~_~
<readytoact_T420> 네.. 차라리 제가 아프면 좋겠습니다.
<readytoact_T420> chicken: 저희집 드러워요
<chicken> -0-
<readytoact_T420> 안그래도 깨끗해서 걸리는 병이라 해서
<chicken> 그럴리가 (...)
<readytoact_T420> -_- 빈민처럼 삽니다.
<chicken> 헐
<readytoact_T420> 최소한의 청소와 먼지제거만
<chicken>  -_- (...)
<drake_kr> 시골에 흙묻히고 다니면서 노는 애들 진짜 잔병치레 없잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 애들도 흙에 막 굴리고
<readytoact_T420> 땅에 것도 줏어먹고
<readytoact_T420> ...
<chicken> 개미도 줏어먹고
<Seony> gg
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> 아 저희 들은
<readytoact_T420> 개미보면
<readytoact_T420> '죽여! 죽여!하면서
<chicken> -0- -0-
<readytoact_T420> 밟습니다. 콱콱
<chicken> (이모티콘지원)
<readytoact_T420> 제가 갈켰습니다.
<readytoact_T420> -_-...
<chicken> 엌.
<ipeter> 저도 들은거 같아요.
<ipeter> 알러지도 너무 깨끗해서 생기는 병이라구요.
<ipeter> 저희 어머니가 알러지가 심하셔서 이리저리 알아보다가 주워들은거 같습니다.
<Seony> 궁뎅이에만 아토피가 있는 저는, 그럼 암데나 똥칠해야겠꾼요
<ipeter> Seony: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 음.. 바르셔도...;;;;
<readytoact_T420> !uptime
<readytoact_T420> 앗
<readytoact_T420> 모처럼 리부팅을-
<readytoact_T420> 저희 기술이사님께서
<drake_kr> 베트남 학생 신경 안 씁니다
<ipeter> 음...그거 어떻게 찾나요? 꼭 되찾으셔야할텐데요.
<drake_kr> 잃어버린 지 이틀 됐을때 포기했는데요
<chicken> 아쉬우면 지가 찾아오겠죠.
<Markers> 애들 아토피 때문이라면 그냥 시골 내려가셔서 사시는것도 한가지 방법....;
<Markers> 제가 어렷을때 아예 할머니집에 살아거든요
<readytoact_T420> Markers : 시골에 새 아파트에서 사십니다.
<chicken> 새(bird)집증후군.
<Markers> 요새 시골은 아파트가 있군요
<Markers> 
<drake_kr> 할머니에 대한 기억으론
<readytoact_T420> 일단 리붓좀..
<drake_kr> '워메 썩을놈' 밖에 없어서..
<Markers> 워매 썩을놈 = 아유 내새끼
<Markers> 아닐까요?
<drake_kr> 대충 그런 분위기
<chicken> 요새 시골을 정말 시골처럼 생각하시면 곤란 ㅋㅋ
<chicken> 면 단위에도 20층짜리 아파트 많아요.
<ipeter> ?!
<ipeter> 그 베트남 남학생 여친 있네요?
<ipeter> 그거 지문으로 풀어주지 마세요.
<LYUSO_THINK> ....;;;
<Seony> $750 주고 아이폰 살 정도면 여친도 있겠죠 ㅋ
<ipeter> 으.. 너무 심술궂은가..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 그러고보니 읍면 이런곳에도 아파트가....
<drake_kr> 아니 어떻게 풀어줘요
<drake_kr> 손을 짤라서 EMS로 부치나
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그말 나올줄 알았어욬ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 손가락 잘르는겈ㅋㅋ
<chicken> 제일 좋은 방법은
<ipeter> 아.. 진짜 애플 잘 만든거 같아요.
<chicken> 니 손모가지와 아이폰을 보내면 내가 지문등록을 해줄께
<chicken> 이건가
<chicken>  =3
<ipeter> 도난폰 절대 못쓰게요.
<ipeter> 아. 그거 도로 한국으로 보내달라고 하세요. 풀어준다구요. 순진해서 믿을지도 모르겠네요.
<drake_kr> 4s까지는 그냥 dfu 하면 다 풀렸던거 같은데..
<drake_kr> 애플이 잘 만든게 아니라 경험이 쌓인거겠죠...
<Seony> 5인가 5s인가부터는 아예 씨퓨 내부인가 하드웨어적으로 잠긴다더라구요
<readytoact_T420> 혹시
<chicken> 플래시롬에 깊수키 =3
<Seony> 사실 그게, 폰에 기밀정보 많이 담고 댕기는 사람 입장에서는 좋은 거죠...
<razGon_KenzFld> ipeter: 따라잡기 힘드네요. 너무 깨끗해서 생긴다는 말도 맛습니다.
<chicken> 그래서 SoC.
<chicken> 마치 ...
<chicken> AVR 쓰듯이
<readytoact_T420> 아
<readytoact_T420> 요즘은
<drake_kr> M7에 e2prom 박아놓고 거따 갖다박는거 아닐까요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 커피를 진하게 한잔마시면
<readytoact_T420> 심장있는데가 콕콕콕콕 거리네요
<readytoact_T420> -_-ㅋ
<chicken> 조심하셔야 -ㅅ- ...
<razGon_KenzFld> 살아있는 증거입니다.
<chicken> (...)
<Seony> 근래 들어서 채팅창이 왜이리 활발한가 했더니, 역시 드레이크님이 오셔서... ㅋ
<chicken> 부정맥일수도 있어요 (...)
<razGon_KenzFld> 커피를 마셔서 심장이 문제가 아니라.
<razGon_KenzFld> 소화기계의 문제가 더있을수도 있습니다.
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 저녁메뉴 또 추천 부탁드려도 될까요...?!
<readytoact_T420> 작년에
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 심하게 심장이 벌렁벌렁 거려서
<readytoact_T420> 병원에도 가고
<razGon_KenzFld> 확인하는 방법이 제산제 드시고 커피드셔보세요.
<readytoact_T420> 종합검진도 받았는데요
<readytoact_T420> -_-ㅋ 심장이 문제가 아니라
<chicken> 커피가 .. 이게 마실때는 아무렇지 않은데
<chicken> 마시고 나서 장에 들어가면
<readytoact_T420> 심장으로 들어오는 피가 문제라던데요
<razGon_KenzFld> 앗! 그런 문제가 있다면...ㅈㅈ
<chicken> 이게 은근히 또 매워요 ㅋㅋ
<chicken> 전 에스프레소를 워낙 마시는지라 ..
<readytoact_T420> 깨끗하지 못한 피가 심장에 들어가니
<chicken> 아주 잘.
<readytoact_T420> 심장 뽐뿌질에 영향을 주는데.. 이 드러운 피는
<drake_kr> 커피나...
<readytoact_T420> 신장등에서 걸러지지 못해서 그렇대요
<readytoact_T420> -_- 뭐 아주 복잡했어요
<chicken> 신장하고 폐죠.
<chicken> 두군데
<readytoact_T420> 네
<readytoact_T420> 그런것 같아요
<readytoact_T420> 여튼 제대로 정화되지 않은 피가 심장으로 들어가서는
<chicken> 근데 신장 문제라면 참 (...)
<chicken> *애도* ...
<readytoact_T420> 얼마전에도 발랑발랑 거려서 병원갔더니
<readytoact_T420> -_- 심전도 찍고
<chicken> 설마 담배 피신다거나 하시진 않죠?
<readytoact_T420> 거 뭐 맨날 찍어봐야 찍을 땐 나오지도 않는
<readytoact_T420> 담배.. 많이 피죠
<readytoact_T420> 제가 안펴도 간접흡연 피해자임-
<chicken> 그러면 담배를 줄이거나 끊으셔야...
<drake_kr> 셧다운제 대단하네요
<drake_kr> 마영전의 경우에는 셧다운이 실행되는 순간 게임이 만 18세 성인모드로 바뀌고 필터링이 벗겨지면서 비속어를 쓸 수 있다!
<chicken> 오오
<chicken>  멋지다 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 와
<readytoact_T420> 자동화됐네
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<chicken>  코딩하기 귀찮아서 Hello world 찍고 끝낼까 고민중 -_-
<readytoact_T420> 아
<readytoact_T420> 무선 라우터 바꾸든지 해야지 원
<readytoact_T420> -_- 인터넷 계속 끊기네요
<readytoact_T420> 설정하기 구찮아서 안하는데
<chicken> 무선라우터 끊기는 문제라면
<chicken> 케이블 결속 문제도 의심해봐야 ...
<chicken> 비틀려 있다거나
<readytoact_T420> 케이블은
<readytoact_T420> 괜찮아요
<readytoact_T420> 공유기 문제인데
<readytoact_T420> 이게 증명할 길이 없네요
<chicken> 그럼 그냥 리셋해보세요
<readytoact_T420> 장애 있을 때 통신사 전화하면
<readytoact_T420> 광장비 밑단 라우터(공유기)가 수십번식 켜졌다 꺼졌다를 반복한데요
<readytoact_T420> 0.5~1초 간격으로
<readytoact_T420> 어댑터를 바까봤는데고 동일한거 보면
<readytoact_T420> 공유기 전원부 문제인데
<chicken> 저 같은 경우는 경우가 아얘 달라서 무선이 막 잡히다 안잡히다 하길래 나중에 봤더니 케이블이 옆으로 제껴지는 바람에 브래킷 결속 상태가 불량이라 신호/데이터 보낼 때마다 Fail
<readytoact_T420> -_-..
<readytoact_T420> 문제는 이 전원이 항상 그런게 아니고
<readytoact_T420> 잘 쓰다가 가끔씩
<readytoact_T420> 싸구려 IP타임
<chicken> 흠 전 IP타임 ...
<readytoact_T420> 티피링크 라우터 새로 하나 사서
<chicken> 고장이 안나서 매우 빡(?)쳐있는 상황인데
<chicken> -0- -0- -0-
<readytoact_T420> 새 장비에다가 OpenWRT 올렸어요
<chicken> 일부러 고장을 내려고 해도 고장이 안나는 상황
<chicken> 이놈 6년은 버텼네요.
<drake_kr> 음
<chicken> 아마 10년은 쓰고도 남을듯.
<readytoact_T420> IP타임이 나쁘진 않는데
<readytoact_T420> 요즘 돈을 벌어서 그런가
<readytoact_T420> ...
<drake_kr> IP타임 솔직히 전 돈값 정도 한다고 봐요
<chicken> 결속상태 체크해보시고 의심해보시는게 좋 (...)
<drake_kr> 돈값 이상
<readytoact_T420> 맞아죠
<chicken> 맛탱이가 불규칙하게 간다면 ...
<readytoact_T420> 좋아요 IP타임. 가격대비 훌륭하죠
<readytoact_T420> 그냥
<readytoact_T420> -_- 티피링크로 잘 써야지 이젠
<readytoact_T420> 이거 OpenWRT로 바꾼 이유가
<readytoact_T420> 포트포워딩이 16개까지밖에 안되요 -0-
<readytoact_T420> IP타임은 50개 까지 되나?
<chicken> 신호까지 개조하실기세.
<readytoact_T420> 아
<chicken> OpenWRT 로 가면
<readytoact_T420> OpenWRT로 가면
<chicken> 시그널 파워 조절할 수 있죠?
<readytoact_T420> 신호 세기도 조절 될걸요
<chicken> 네
<readytoact_T420> 네
<readytoact_T420> DD-WRT랑 둘다
<chicken> 찢찢뽕!
<readytoact_T420> 토마토랑
<readytoact_T420> ;;;;
<readytoact_T420> bluedusk: (__)
<Markers> 혹시 자바 개발자 계시나여?
<readytoact_T420> Markers: 저희 회사에 있습니다 -0-
<chicken> 자바 개발자는 두명 모이면 버스에 태우세요.
<Markers> ‘ㅁ’… 여기에요;
<bluedusk> readytoact_T420, (__)
<chicken> (_ _   )
<readytoact_T420> 아싸~ 찌찌뽕 풀렸죠?
<chicken> 넹
<chicken> ~(_~_)~
<readytoact_T420> confluence는 바로 인쇄가 없네 짭
<drake_kr> http://www.windom.co.kr/bbs/zboard.php?id=gallery3&page=5&sn1=&divpage=1&sn=off&ss=on&sc=on&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=53&PHPSESSID=112ff6ce48d3476a3035aff2f67d1868
<drake_kr> 요거 랜포트 두개 박힌거 같네요
<drake_kr> 완전 노트붘이네 -.-
<drake_kr> 아 심심한데
<drake_kr> PC나 만들어볼까..
<drake_kr> 베어본이 랜포트 두개 박힌놈이 없구나..
<drake_kr> 랜에 wifi까지는 있어도
<readytoact_T420> LP타입으로 끼움되지 않나요
<readytoact_T420> 전 라우터 세팅 작업 돌입!
<readytoact_T420> -_-아오 포트포워딩하고 방화벽 작업;;;
<readytoact_T420> 아 CLI로 작업하면 되겠구나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 자바라..
<drake_kr> 자바 좋죠..
<chicken> http://www.pgr21.com/pb/pb.php?id=freedom&no=51296
<drake_kr> 메모리 신경 안써도 되고
<chicken> 단순하고 배우기 쉽고
<chicken> 다 좋은데 점점 가면 갈수록 문법이 비현실적이 되어가는듯...
<chicken> 차라리 문법 따지면 C#이 직관적인거 같아요
<drake_kr> 전 C# 할줄 알아요
<chicken> 이벤트 같은거 처바를때 자바로 짜면 이게 이벤트인지 가끔 알 수 가 없는 코드가 깔려서 -_-;
<Seony> ipeter 님이 자바하시는 분 찾았는데...
<Seony> 자바 얘기하니까 안오시는군요 ㅎ
<chicken> 버스타고 가신듯.
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 에이..제가 자바를 하나요?
<chicken> <Markers> 혹시 자바 개발자 계시나여?
<chicken> <readytoact_T420> Markers: 저희 회사에 있습니다 -0-
<chicken> <chicken> 자바 개발자는 두명 모이면 버스에 태우세요.
<chicken> <Markers> ‘ㅁ’… 여기에요;
<ipeter> 완전 하수중에 초 하수입니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 한국은 자바개발자 연봉 쎄죠?
<ipeter> 자바개발자라고 하기에도 부끄러운..ㅠ
<chicken> 거기서 거기예요. 요새는
<ipeter> 포지션에 따라서 다른데 대체로 박봉입니다.
<ipeter> 저야 우연찮게 기회가 좋아 좋은 회사(=돈많이 주는회사)에 들어갔지만
<AutoWiZ> 개발은 그래도 많이 받지요
<chicken> 진짜 저 위쪽 아니면 ... -_- 돈은 ... 후 ..
<ipeter> 보통 초봉이 연봉 2000~2200줍니다.
<Markers> 자바개발자가 연봉이 쌘건지는 모르겟지만 그냥 개발자들은 평범하게 받는다고 하더라구요;
<chicken> 2000 2200 가지고 어떻게 밥벌어먹고 살 (...)
<chicken>  세금 다 띠고 4대보험 다 떨어져나가고 연금 떨어져나가면
<chicken> 88만원 -ㅠ-
<AutoWiZ> 집에서 쌀밥만 먹으면 살 수 있습니다. ㅎ
<chicken> 반찬 안먹고 쌀만!
<Markers> 2200 받으면 월 88만원인가요?
<chicken> 대충 그정도 되죠.
<Seony> 88만원 세대...
<chicken> 이것저것 다 빼고 실제 받을 수 있는 금액.
<ipeter_> chicken: 많이 여쭤볼께요.
<chicken> 퍼가요 신공을 쌔리면 ...
<ipeter_> 자바 웹 디벨로퍼로 일하고 있습니다.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<chicken> 50만원이 되려나 .. 궁금 'ㅅ';
<Markers> 자바 웹 디벨로퍼!
<Markers> 는 멀 알면 자바웹디벨로퍼인가요
<chicken> 무려 "자바" 웹 디벨로퍼!
<chicken> ㄷㄷㄷ
<ipeter_> 요즘엔 파이선으로도 웹개발 하는데 있더ㅏ구요.
<ipeter_> 한국.. 웹은 뭐 거의 jsp랑 자바 도배지만요.
<ipeter_>  " ) 왜 이제 나가니?
<ipeter_> Markers: 뭐..저도 잘 모르겠습니다...ㅠ
<Markers> 그럼 알고 계신거라도 ..
<ipeter_> 자바랑 JSP랑 DB랑..그리고 몇몇 프레임워크정도 다루면 좋죠
<ipeter_> 스프링 프레임워크
<ipeter_> DB쪽은 mybatis
<Markers> 스프링은 필수예요?
<ipeter_> 요즘은 거의 큰 프로젝트는 필수라고 봐야해요.
<ipeter_> 메이븐 빌드툴이나 앤트 알아두면 좋구요.
<Markers> 메이븐은 라이브러리 땡겨오는법만 알지 제대로 쓸줄은 -_-
<chicken> 요새는 마이바티스보단 하이버네이트 ..
<chicken> 스프링은 못하면 자바를 못하는거나 거의 비슷해서 _-_; 끙...
<chicken> 그냥 스택오버플로우에서 검색해서 Ctrl + CV  하는거 아니었나요 ?ㅅ?
<Markers> 난 자바를 못하는거구나
<chicken> 개발의 묘미는 Ctrl+CV
<libra102> 개발의 묘미는 라인수 줄이기
<bluedusk> 우왕
<bluedusk> 게임 셧다운제 합헌 결정났네요
<bluedusk> 개한민국 참 잘돌아간다
<Markers> 뒤…뒷ㅂㅜㄱ..
<bluedusk> 시발 심야에 겜 하지 말라고 인터넷 겜중독에서 청소년 구할걸 걱정말고
<libra102> 30년쯤 뒤에는 잠자는 시간도 법적으로 제제할 기세군요.. 하하하
<bluedusk> 배안에 갇힌 청소년들이나 구할 생각하지
<bluedusk> 하아..
<ipeter_> chicken: 제가 경력이 짧아서 잘 모르겠지만 마이바티스보단 하이버네이트는 잘 모르겠네요.
<libra102> 국민건강을 위해서라는 명분을 가지고 잠을 강제로 재우는..ㅎ
<ipeter_> 아이바티스에서 전환 안된것도 많기도 하구요..
<chicken> 하이버네이트 써보시면 'ㅅ' ...
<chicken> 마이바티스에서 못느끼던 깊은 빡침이 십이지장 저 아래 끝에서부터 스멀스멀
<bluedusk> libra102, 뭐 지금도 국민들이 우울증 걸리지 않게 안좋은 소식들 다 필터링 하고 있잖아요
<bluedusk> 홧병걸리지 않게 지내들 개삽질하는 소식도 자체 필터링해주고
<bluedusk> 좋은 나라인듯
<samahui_web> 잘하면 콘솔게임시장이 커지겠는데요. 온라인게임 못하니 콘솔로 다시 옮겨걀듯.. ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_web> 온라인게임 막으면 게임안하나~ 참나~
<ipeter_> chicken: ㅋㅋ 마이바티스 편하죠.
<ipeter_> 설정말해주면 되니까요.
<libra102> bluedusk: 그렇군요.. ^^; 정보를 제대로 공개하지 않고 있는 이유가 또 그런 이유였군요..
<ipeter_> 근데 하이버네이트는 너무 교육비용이 많이 들어갈듯해요.
<chicken> 교육비용보단 ...
<ipeter_> 와..한게 뭐있다고 이렇게 배고픈지.. 부끄럽기까지 하네요.
<chicken> 전환비용이 더 많이 들어갈거 같 ..
<drake_kr> 불끄러온줄 알아야지
<chicken> 아얘 처음부터 바닥부터 하이버네이트로 짠거면 모를가 ...
<chicken> 가 -> 까
<chicken> 키보드가 영 맘에 안드네요 -ㅅ-
<chicken> 멤붕레인정도는 돼야 누른 감각이 나는데
<chicken> 펜타그래프라 -_-
<chicken> 제가 아주 싫어하는 ..
<drake_kr> 회사에 마제스터치 집에는 덕키 가방에는 fc670
<chicken> 엌
<chicken> 집에 해피해킹 있지만 ...
<chicken> 요새 버려져 있죠 -_-; 이유는 모름 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 마제스터치 2개 쓰는데, 마제스터치 괜찮은 편인가요?
<ipeter_> 근데 하이버네이트가 쓰일만큼 대규모 프로젝트나 복잡한게 많지는 않으니..;;
<readytoact_T420> openwrt
<readytoact_T420> uci 커맨드라인 명령어가 있군요
<readytoact_T420> 흐흐흐흐흐
<ipeter_> 하이버네이트 공부하고 싶어서 책은 사놨는데 일단 마이바티스만이라도 잘 쓰는게 저에게는 우선입니다.ㅠ
<ipeter_> chicken: 웹개발하시는군요!
<chicken> 웹 보다는 ...
<chicken> 하는 쪽이 백엔드라 'ㅅ';
<chicken> 뭘 해도 프론엔드는 개차반이라 돌아가는거라도 제대로 되면 된다는 신념으로 -ㅅ-;
<drake_kr> 집은 청축
<chicken> 제집은 갈축 ...
<drake_kr> 갖고다니는거 청축
<Seony> 저는 집/사무실 전부 흑축...
<Seony> Vim 전용 키캡 나왔으면 좋겠어요
<chicken> 원래 해피해킹이 갖고 다니는놈인데 ... -ㅅ-; ...
<chicken> 아 이제부터 노트북은 웬만하면 들고 다니지 말까 ...
<ipeter_> chicken: 헉.. 백엔드 하시는군요..! 전 sm하다가 프론트엔드가서 자바스크립트랑 제이쿼리 할꺼 같습니다.
<chicken> 연구실에 윈도 없애버리고 주분투 올렸 ..
<chicken> 전 노드죄송 잘하는분들 보면 부럽 -ㅅ- ..
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<chicken> 자바스크립트는 진짜 젬병이라 ㅡ.ㅡ
<ipeter_> 저 책만 사놓고 안보는...ㅋㅋㅋ 노드js가 그렇게 뜬다는데 공부해야겠습니다.
<chicken> 아니 건드리기 싫어서 안건드린다는 표현이 딱 맞을듯
<chicken> 지금 당장해도 늦지 않을거예요
<chicken> nodejs 개발자 필요하다고 하는 곳이 듬성듬성 나오는 상황이라 .
<Seony> 자바스크립트가 확실히 재밌긴 해요.  반응이 바로바로 오니까...
<chicken> 근데 문법이랑 안에 들어가는 내용이라든지 이게 좀 개떡이라 ...
<chicken> 어떤놈은  null 어떤놈은 "" 어떤건 0 어떤건 undefined
<chicken> 도저히 종잡을 수가 없 -ㅅ- ..
<Seony> 그건 좀 그래요
<chicken> 아얘 반환값을 스펙으로 고정시켜버리면
<chicken> 그나마 막 써도 어떻게 땜빵 돌려치기 이런게 다 되는데
<chicken> 디버그할때 저런거 때문에 시간 허비하는걸 생각하면 ... 후
<chicken> 그냥 깜찍 *-ㅅ-*
<ipeter_> 디버깅 툴 뭐 사용하세요??
<ipeter_> 요소검사 말고 편집기에서 사용하시는거 있으세요?
<chicken> 그냥 파폭에서 돌려요. 불버거.
<chicken> 오늘도 버거킹가고 싶네 -ㅅ-
<ipeter_> 읍..편집기에서 사용가능한거 찾아보는데 잘 안보여요..ㅠ
<ipeter_> 있다고 본거같긴한데..
<drake_kr> 전 visual studio 2012
<ipeter_> drake_kr: 최고죠. 근데 자바쓰면 보통 이클립스를 사용해서요..ㅠ
<ipeter_> 아..배고프네요..ㅠ
<chicken> 버거킹가세요 'ㅅ'/
<chicken> 짱좋아요
<razGon_KenzFld> ipeter_: 인제 봤네요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<chicken> 전 맨날 버거킹만 가요 (먼산)
<razGon_KenzFld> TAJ추천.
<drake_kr> 버거킹이라..
<razGon_KenzFld> 명동돈까스.
<ipeter_> razGon_KenzFld: ㅠㅠ 다른건 또 없을까요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 명동칼국수.
<chicken> 아 이틀전 하루만 서브웨이 갔구나 .
<ipeter_> 흡..!
<razGon_KenzFld> 명동에 먹을게 많아요.
<drake_kr> 버거왕이 돗대월드나 오리새끼보다는 훨 낫긴 하죠
<chicken> 명동교자!
<razGon_KenzFld> !!
<razGon_KenzFld> êµ³!
<razGon_KenzFld> 음. 또 있는데. 기억이 가물가물.
<razGon_KenzFld> 아니면 종로세무서?
<drake_kr> intellij 좋다고들 하던데
<chicken> 돗대리아는 ... 너무 .. 좀 뭐랄까 ...
<razGon_KenzFld> 일본대사관가는길에요.
<chicken> 야채 신선도는 진짜 탑인데 ..
<chicken> 버거가 한입거리라 너무 작음 -ㅅ-;
<drake_kr> 콜라 리필 되구요
<razGon_KenzFld> 거기 보시면 추어탕집있을거에요.
<razGon_KenzFld> injtllij?
<chicken> 콜라로 배를 채우러 가야 하나 'ㅅ';
<razGon_KenzFld> 인텔리지가 뭐죠?
<ipeter_> drake_kr: 네. 좋아요. 근데 유료라서요. 그만큼 좋은 무료가 이클립스라서 거의 대부분 이클립스 사용하시는거 같아요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 아.. 콜라리필과 겹침...ㅋㅋ
<chicken> 구글에서 밀어주는 IDE요
<drake_kr> 돗대리아 가면 불고기버거세트랑 새우버거 단품이랑 뭐 대충 먹고싶은거 단품 해서 대충 4개 정도 먹어야..
<chicken> 지갑이 와장창!
<razGon_KenzFld> 솔직히 저는 맥과 버거킹 밖에 않먹어요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 롯데리아는 콘.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 음
<chicken> 요새 버거킹에 보면 매장 평가 행사한다고
<chicken> 평가서 적어주면 셋트업글쿠폰 쏟아져 나오는데
<chicken> 와퍼에 컨디먼트 꽉 채워서 셋트업글 => 5처넌.
<chicken> 맥도날드보다 훨씬 쌉 (...)
<ipeter_> 오늘은 그냥 일찍 집에 갈까요..ㅠ
<drake_kr> Seony: 하와이 버거는 성인 남자가 먹기에 충분한가요?
<Seony> 브랜드마다 좀 달라요
<Seony> 맥도날드 빅맥 같은건 한국이랑 크기가 별 차이 없구요,
<Seony> Jack in the box라고 하는 체인을 가면, 세상에 이런 햄버거도 있구나 하고 환장하면서 배터지도록 먹죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 웬디즈버거 왜 철수했는지..
<chicken> 밐쿸에서는 버거가 식사라서 'ㅅ';
<Seony> 글쵸... 간식이 아니라 식사에요
<chicken> 항쿸도 버거가 식사가 될 날이 머지 않았어요
<drake_kr> 무디즈버거도 맛있을거 같은데 아 이건 좀 위험한가
<LYUSO_THINK> 후 대구는 임금후리기가 여전하네요.
<chicken> 현재 통계상 밀가루 소비량과 쌀 소비량이 대등한데
<Seony> 미국 본토에서는 그래도 정크푸드라고 싫어하는데, 하와이는 무지 좋아해요
<chicken> 밀가루 소비량이 약간 앞서있는 상황
<LYUSO_THINK> 공고상이랑 내방했을때랑 차이가 너무 심해서...
<chicken> 대구 ...
<drake_kr> 정크푸드랑 아닌것 차이는 콜라인가 오렌지쥬스인가로 나눠지지 않던가요
<chicken> 이 채널의 아무개의 인맥의 아무개가 꽤 당했던 ...
<Seony> 그냥 패스트푸드는 다 정크푸드라고 그래요
<drake_kr> 전 대구 매우 싫어해요..
<Seony> 근데 사실 햄버거만 정크푸드라고 불리진 않구요, 예를 들면 씨나본 같은데도 정크푸드라고 해요
<Seony> 워낙 칼로리가 높아서말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<chicken> 햄버거가 칼로리 높아지는게
<Seony> 저처럼 1일 1식 하시면, 칼로리 따위는 신경쓰지 않고 먹을 수 있습니다 ㅋ
<chicken> "어떻게조리를 하느냐"에 따라 달라지는데
<drake_kr> 헐 1일 1식
<chicken> 저도 거의 1일 1식.
<ipeter_> LYUSO_THINK: 선임이 대구 사람인데 이야기 들었어요. 임금이 너무 낮다구요.
<Seony> 저는 지금은 맘대로 먹어도 체중변화가 없어서, 먹고싶은데로 걍 먹어요
<drake_kr> 헐..
<LYUSO_THINK> ipeter_, 답이 없는거같아요. 어떻게 해야할 지.......
<Seony> 오늘도 퇴근하고 와서 크리스피 도넛 5개 흡입했죠 ㅋ
<chicken> 헐
<chicken> 도넛 5개 .
<chicken> .........
<chicken> *2에 도전을.
<Seony> 더 먹고싶었는데 아까워서 참았어요
<chicken> ...
<ipeter_> 지금 같이 근무하는 선임은 전라도 사람이고,
<chicken> 호오~머띰뜬.
<ipeter_> 본사에 선임한분 아는분 있는데
<LYUSO_THINK> 대구 오자마세요. 싫어하실 만 합니다.
<drake_kr> 대구 꼰대들 진짜 싫음
<ipeter_> 그분이 대구분이라 이야기 들었는데..
<ipeter_> 임금이 그렇게 낮다고 학을 떼시던데요.
<drake_kr> 후배 하나가 구미놈이 있었는데
<drake_kr> 대구 가더니
<chicken> 대구에 가면 딱 두부류의 사람이 있는데
<chicken> 꼰대인사람
<chicken> 아닌사람
<LYUSO_THINK> 사람 보기를 여기서 이런 말 하기 그렇지만
<chicken> 꼰대가 말하는거 보면 ㅡ.ㅡ 진짜 ...
<drake_kr> 애가 정신이 이상해져버림
<LYUSO_THINK> 박정X 박근X 찬양은 기본이오
<drake_kr> 아니 무슨
<LYUSO_THINK> 젊은사람 보기는 노예로 보는 게 일상이죠.
<drake_kr> 글마가 그랜드체이서 디자이너팀에 근무할때..
<Seony> 일베 출신일듯...
<LYUSO_THINK> 제가 그래서 전에 다니던 회사에서 싸우다가 그냥 나왔고 뭐 거기 지금 PLC 가 개박살이 나고 장비 유지보수 안되고 이건 제 알 바도도 아닌데.
<chicken> 다른지방에서 온 사람인거 티나면
<chicken> 졸라 갈구던데요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 끝까지 뒤에서 헛소문 퍼트리고
<drake_kr> "야근을 해서 그나마 그정도 퀄리티가 나온거다. 야근 안하고 어떻게 일을 하냐" 라고 해서..
<LYUSO_THINK> chicken, 그냥 자기보다 좀 어리다 싶으면 그냥 갈굽니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 쓰레기 근성 가득한 동내에요.
<chicken> 나이는 상관 없어요.
<chicken> 저도 흠 ...
<chicken> 한달전에 대구에 일이 있어서 가봤는데
<drake_kr> 나이 상관 없이, 비정상적인 사고방식이 많아서..
<chicken> 존댓말을 하면서 뭔가 징징 대면서 요구를 하는데
<LYUSO_THINK> 유순해보인다 싶으면 그냥 막 찍어누르려는거죠.
<chicken> 이건 요구가 아니라 거의 협박에 가까운...
<LYUSO_THINK> 그죠 협박이죠. -_-
<chicken> 나중에 신부님께 말씀드렸더니
<chicken> 신부님이 무지 빡쳐가지고 ... -.- ..
<chicken> 하여간 생략.
<chicken> 동네에 따라 다릅니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 진짜 가끔 어른의 탈을 쓴 잡놈들을 보면
<chicken> 대구 사람들이 다 그런다는거 아님.
<drake_kr> 근데 워낙 퍼센티지가 높아요
<LYUSO_THINK> chicken, 적어도 70% 는 그럴껄요.
<chicken> 좋은 사람들은 진짜 잘해줘요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 진짜 보증하는데 70% 는 됩니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 거의 극과 극 수준으로 나누어져있어요.
<ipeter_> 헐
<chicken> 전 대구를 일때문에 두번이나 갔다와서 -_-;
<LYUSO_THINK> 잘해주는 사람 잘해주는데
<ipeter_> 무서운 동네군요.
<ipeter_> 덜덜덜
<drake_kr> 좋은 사람들이 꼰대가 돼서 나오는 동네..
<chicken> 네 진짜 극과 극 ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> drake_kr, 진짜 정답.
<ipeter_> 사실 국내여행하면 부산 경주 이런데는 생각해봤는데 대구는 한번도 안가봐서요.
<chicken> 대구 지하철 타면서 뭔가 이상하게 느꼈던게
<chicken> 방송 말투가 ... ...
<drake_kr> 계속 좋은사람이라면.. 자기는 존나 착취당하면서 잘해주는거에요
<chicken> 원래 그 지역이 그런가 모르겠는데
<ipeter_> 엇..대..대구지하철..
<chicken> 어디로 가려면 "내려야합니다"
<chicken> "내리시기 바랍니다" 라고 하지 않나 ..
<LYUSO_THINK> 내려야 합니다 내리십시오 정차해야 합니다. 하차하십시요
<chicken> 뭔가 좀 강요하는 뉘앙스가 폴폴 ㅡ.ㅡ ...
<LYUSO_THINK> 많죠
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<chicken> 근데 그걸 아무렇지도 않게 생각하는 사람들 보니 참 신기하더군요.
<drake_kr> 전 지역감정 드러내는게 딱 한군데에요 대구..
<ipeter_> 음...
<ipeter_> 헐.
<chicken> 좀 뭔가 말을 부드럽게 하면 좋을거 같은데 ..
<ipeter_> 부산사람은 좋은거 같던데..
<drake_kr> 떼인돈이 거의 1억 가까이 돼서..
<ipeter_> 같은 경상도라도 많이 틀린가보네요.
<bluedusk> 전 그런거 없음
<chicken> 경상도가 다 거기서 거기는 아니죠 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> drake_kr: 헉...
<LYUSO_THINK> 대구는 총체적인 난국이라 생각하시면 가장 편합니다
<drake_kr> 부산 친구들은 좋아해요
<ipeter_> LYUSO_THINK: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전라도 당연히 좋고
<drake_kr> 제주도도 좋고
<chicken> 부산애들은 재밌는게
<drake_kr> 강원도 친구들도 좋고
<chicken> 입으로는 욕을 찍찍 하는데
<chicken> 같이 좀 얘기하다보면
<chicken> 그게 진심임 ㅡ.ㅡ ...
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<chicken> 말하는거 자체가.
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 부산은
<drake_kr> 딱 선천적얼간이들
<LYUSO_THINK> 그냥 말에 욕이 있을 뿐이지 좋은 의미로 하는거죠.
<drake_kr> 만화에 나오는대로인듯
<chicken> 욕을 하는데 그게 진짜 사람을 생각해서 하는 욕.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그런데 대구로 오면 사람 인격을 깎아내리고 자기 아래에 복종시키려고 그러죠.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 헉
<LYUSO_THINK> 아 욕 안하고싶은데
<LYUSO_THINK> 썼다가 지웠다가 하네요.
<ipeter_> 우와...대구에서 힘든거 겪으신분 많군요..
<drake_kr> 저도 매우 순화하는중.. ㅋㅋ
<chicken> 전 그냥 힘들다기보단
<ipeter_> 전 대구사람들 못만나봐서요...;;;
<chicken> 좀 당황스러운 (?) ...
<LYUSO_THINK> 전 대구에서 계속 지냈으니까요.
<ipeter_> 읍. 같이 저녁식사 하러 가잰 동료가 명동교자 가봤대요.
<ipeter_> 다른곳 없을까요?
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 치킨 시켜요
<ipeter_> 아앜ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 최고죠.
<chicken> 짲앙면
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<LYUSO_THINK> 대구에 식당 재대로된곳 찾으려면 "동성로-중앙로" 는 무조건 피해야죠.
<chicken> 짲앙면탕수육우동치킨
<chicken> 반반무마니
<drake_kr> 양념1마리 후라이드1마리 생맥3000
<ipeter_> LYUSO_THINK: ?? 왜요...?
<bluedusk> 저 오늘 저녁에 스터디 하는데 저녁메뉴는 뭐가 좋을까요?
<bluedusk> 그나저나 윙패널은 어캐야 좋냐.;
<drake_kr> 간장치킨이요
<chicken> 전 치킨을 못먹 -ㅅ-;
<chicken> 닉은 치킨인데 .. 아 이건 집이 아니라 =3
<LYUSO_THINK> ipeter_, 재대로 된 식당이 없거든요. 한끼 밥 밥 1공기 150g + 찜닭 200g 에 1만2천원
<LYUSO_THINK> ipeter_, 뭔가 프렌차이즈 아니겠다 싶은데 가면 더 비싸짐.
<ipeter_> 그나저나 치킨님, LYUSO_THINK님 처음뵙네요. 인사 올립니다..
<ipeter_> (_ _)
<ipeter_> LYUSO_THINK: 헉..물가 비싸네요..
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 안녕하세요? Lyuso 입니다. 젖소 아니고 주유소 아니고 루쏘 아니고 류소입니다.
<chicken> 저는 이 채널에 ...
<drake_kr> 분당? 판교?
<chicken> 복제 ID가 있는데 'ㅅ';
<chicken> 굳이 말씀 안드려도 금방 찾으실지도 -ㅠ-
<LYUSO_THINK> 네에.....
<LYUSO_THINK> 아 빨리 서울로 도망가고싶어요.
<chicken> 분당에 오시면
<drake_kr> 저는 빨리 일본으로 도망가고싶어요
<LYUSO_THINK> 물가가 비싸다고 해도 임금이 더 높으니 그게 무마가 되니까요.
<ipeter_> LYUSO_THINK: 파견근무 가신거예요?
<chicken> 두번다시 서울로 가고 싶은 생각이 (...)
<LYUSO_THINK> ipeter_, 여기서 살고있는 사람입니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 독일로 이민가고싶지만 이건 무리니까요.
<ipeter_> LYUSO_THINK: 아.. 대구분이시군요..
<drake_kr> 교토지방 가면 볼거리도 많고..
<ipeter_> drake_kr: 일본은 한번도 안가봤습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> ipeter_, 네 그렇죠 그러니까 여기가 얼마나 쓰레기도시인지 알 수 있는것이지요.
<drake_kr> 여자랑 친해지기도 쉽고..
<ipeter_> drake_kr: 아..다른데도 못가봤어요.ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> LYUSO_THINK: 서울에 자리가 많은데 올라오셔요. 그 말씀드린 직장 대구 선임도 올라오셨습니다.
<chicken> 흠 근데 위키 바꾸는건 이미 얘기 다 끝난건가요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 일본을 아직 못가봤네요.
<chicken> 보니까 미디어위키 너무 압도적으로 많은데 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<LYUSO_THINK> ipeter_, 저도 일단 올라가는걸 고려해보고는 있어요. 아직 여기서 해결해야 할 문제가 너무 많기도 하구요.
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 위키 바꾸는건 얘기 다 끝난건 아니에요
<drake_kr> 올드위키인 도쿠위키랑 병행해서 운영할거에요
<drake_kr> 아이디어 있으시면.. 말씀해주세요
<drake_kr> 우분투의 좋은점은
<drake_kr> 아이디어 있으면 그게 아무리 허접한거라 해도!! 고려대상이 된다는 것입니다!
<LYUSO_THINK> 금방금방 반영이 가능한것도 좀 있죠.
<ipeter_> LYUSO_THINK: 대구가 고향이신가요?
<drake_kr> 제가.. 반영을 금방 하진 않는뎅... ㅎㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> ipeter_, 출생지는 울산입니다만 20년 가까이 대구에서 거주했습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> drake_kr, ㅋㅋㅋ.....
<ipeter_> LYUSO_THINK: 대구 놀러가면 뭐 좋은지 여쭤볼께요. 맛집이라던가..그런거요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 넵. 기억해두겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 사안이 급하다고 판단이 되면 월권행위를 하지만, 항상 담당자와 이야기를 합니다
<ipeter_> 근데 전 대구가 기억에 좋은게
<drake_kr> 그리고 급한게 많으면 좋은게 아니라고 생각하고 있고요 지금은 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 인터넷 쇼핑몰로 대구 대백프라자에서 물건샀을때
<ipeter_> 엄청 친절하게 치수교환 해주더라구요
<ipeter_> 진짜 후기에 사람들 엄청친절하고 믿을 수 있다고 너무 좋다고 글 남겨줬는데..
<ipeter_> 그것때문에 대구 여행도 한번 가보고 싶었거든요.
<drake_kr> 대구에서 후배 소개로 프리 뛴적 있는데
<drake_kr> 매우 후회하고 있습니다..
<ipeter_> drake_kr: 헉...
<LYUSO_THINK> 대구에선 뭐 하면 안되요.
<ipeter_> 헉...
<drake_kr> 실은 요즘은 대구사람 다루는 법 어느 정도 익혀서.. 괜찮긴 한데 그래도 상대하고 싶지는 않음
<drake_kr> 대구꼰대들이 승질이 급하고 남들 눈치 많이 보는게 있어서..
<ipeter_> 허허
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 전통시장 현대화 사업으로 대구 ㄴ 시장에 측량을 몇 일 갔었는데
<LYUSO_THINK> 건물 측량하고 사진찍고 하니까 왜 찍냐면서 주먹질하고
<ipeter_> 으악....;;;;;;
<razGon_KenzFld> 퇴근합니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 현대화 사업때문에 건물들 치수랑 그런 거 제러 왔다 라고 하니까 자기네들은 할 필요 없다면서 막대같은거 휘두르고
<ipeter_> 헐...
<drake_kr> 다른 급한 일 있다고 하고 일을 질질 끌어야 제대로 계약을 하는 이상한 꼰대들
<LYUSO_THINK> 재미있는 점은 여기서 1) 남들 다 하는데요? 랑 2) 박근혜대통령 정부에서 신경써주는거다 라고 하면
<drake_kr> 그냥 첨부터 정가로 일을 하면 되는데
<LYUSO_THINK> 다들 그냥 다물고 있어요.
<ipeter_> ....
<LYUSO_THINK> 어떻게든 뭐라도 후려치려고 하고 뭐라도 해먹으려고 하고
<LYUSO_THINK> 자기한테 손해가는건 발광을 하는데 남한테 손해가는 건 전혀 무관심하죠.
<ipeter_> =.=
<LYUSO_THINK> 드레이크님 말씀처럼 성질급하고 눈치 많이보는 걸 잘 이용해야 컨트롤이 가능해요.
<ipeter_> .....
<drake_kr> 진짜.. 서로 욕 안 하고 잘 마무리 될 일을 서로 욕하고 싸워야 되나봐요
<LYUSO_THINK> 그리고 아까도 말씀드렸듯이 온화하게 대하면 자기가 뭐라도 되는 냥 날뛰면서 어떻게든 자기 아래로 짖누르려고 하거든요.
<ipeter_> 듣긴 들었어요.. 싸워도 너무 싸운다구요.
<drake_kr> 솔직히.. 이해는 돼요
<drake_kr> 거기는 그게 생존방식이니까..
<ipeter_> 음...
<drake_kr> 그렇게 하지 않으면 자기가 죽으니까..
<LYUSO_THINK> 저는 그래서 좀 안좋더라구요.
<chicken> 저 같은 경우는 ... -ㅅ- ...
<chicken> 모니위키에서 했던게 있는데
<LYUSO_THINK> 인터넷에서 도는 이야기중에 한국에서 한국정부를 비판하면 "너는 필리핀이나 남아공에서 안 태어난 걸 감사하게 여겨야지" 이거의 원조가 여기니까요.
<chicken> 이걸 통째로 미디어 위키로 바닥부터 싹 다시 다 옮겼습니다.
<drake_kr> 음, 모니위키가 안 좋은가요? 그건 아닐듯 싶은데..
<chicken> 젠투 코리아 위키가 그렇게 해서 지금까지 ... 그런상하오
<chicken> 황
<chicken> 안좋은건 아니죠
<LYUSO_THINK> 모니위키 안좋은편은 아닌데......
<chicken> 모니위키가 그냥 있는 그대로 쓰면 오히려 관리가 더 편한데
<chicken> 더이상 버전 관리가 안된다는점.
<drake_kr> 음.. 전 그건 오히려 장점으로 볼 수 있기도 한 부분이네요 ㅎㅎ
<chicken> 제작자 자신께서도 어느정도 한계점은 인정했다는거 ...
<drake_kr> 일단 관리자가 미디어위키가 좋다고 하니.. 그친구보고 그걸로 픽스한다는 공지하라 하려구요..
<drake_kr> 그런데 다른 위키를 좋아하시는 분이 계신다면..
<drake_kr> 좀더 보류를 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 와퍼 어제부터 3000원이네요
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐
<ipeter_> 뜬금없이 말씀 나누시는데 죄송합니다.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 단 3일간만요.
<drake_kr> 내일 꼭 먹어야겠다..
<ipeter_> 수목금 와퍼 단품 3000원이요.
<samahui_web> 벌써 퇴근시간이군요
<samahui_web> 우리회계담당 아가씨는 6시 딱되면 퇴근해 버립니다
<samahui_web> 제가 할꺼 없으면 오래 남아있지말라고 했다고 단 한번도 남아서 일하는걸 못보네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_web> 뭐 그래도 일 밀려놨던것도 없었어서 뭐라고 할 것도 아니고 덕분에 아가씨 퇴근하는 시간에 야근하는 사람들 저녁먹으러 나가네요 ;;
<ipeter_> samahui_web: 멋쟁이 아가씨군요..!
<samahui_web> 당찬 아가씨죠
<samahui_web> 요즘 세상에 보기드문 외모?와 성격을 가졌습니다 ㅎㅎ ;;
<samahui_web> 저도 저녁먹고 와야겠습니다. 오늘은 뜨끈한 전골요리가 땡기네요
<ipeter_> samahui_web: (쫑긋!)
<samahui_web> 저녁들 드시고 일하세요 ~
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 전 슬슬 퉤장
<samahui_web> 나중에 뵈요 ~~ 밥먹고 올께요 ~~
<ipeter_> samahui_web: 맛있게드세요!
<samahui_web> 넵
<drake_kr> 저도
<LYUSO_THINK> 식사 맛있게 하세요
<drake_kr> 퉤근합니다
<ipeter_> drake_kr: 조심히 들어가셔요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 수고하셨습니다.
<ipeter_> =.= 저녁먹고 공부할지 그냥 집에가서 밥먹을지 고민이네요.
<ipeter_> 분명 집에가서 한면 퍼잘텐데.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 밥먹고 왔습니다.
<ipeter_> 유명하다던 을지면옥 다녀왔어요.
<AutoWiZ> 맛집 탐방 제대로 하시네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ 판교로 이전하면 뭐 먹으려면 여기로 와서 먹어야할듯해서요.
<ipeter_> 그냥 돈이 넉넉한 편은 아니지만 있을때 여기저기 맛보고 다녀보려구요.
<chicken> 옥면지을?
<chicken> ~(_~_)~
<chicken> 면옥이라니 맛있겠네요 -ㅠ-
<chicken> 냉면과 왕만두!
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ 아..침고여요
<ipeter_> 맛있습니다.
<ipeter_> 슴슴하니 육수에 말은 냉면..ㅠ
<ipeter_> 조미료 들어간거 먹다가 이거 먹으니 참 담백하니 좋네요.
<AutoWiZ> 아 맛있으셨겠습니다.
<samahui_web> 을지면옥 가셨으면 수육이나 편육도 드시면 좋은데요.. 편육도 맛남니다
<Seony> 자러갑니다
<Seony> 좀이따 뵈요
<samahui_web> 안녕히 주무시고 이따뵈요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ  어서 쉬세요
<samahui_web> 을지면옥 평양면옥 그리고 또 한곳 이렇게 세곳이 형제자매들일겁니다
<samahui_web> 넵
<samahui_web> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 일 좀 하다가 나중에 들어올께요
<samahui_> 오늘은 아마도 밤샘할듯하네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요 ~
<samahui_> 나중에 뵈요
<chicken> 편육 -ㅠ-
<ipeter_> chicken: 편육 -ㅠ-
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> samahui: 바쁘시군요..ㅠ
<samahui> 이래저래 정신이 없네요
<ipeter_> 힘내셔요..!!
<samahui> 감사합니다 ^^;;
<samahui> ipeter님도 힘내세요
<ipeter_> ^_^
<ipeter_> 이만 들어가보겠습니다.
<ipeter_> 집에 도착해서 또 접속할께요.
<ipeter_> 수고하셔요..!
<AutoWiZ> 갑자기 든생각인데 이런거 있을려나요
<AutoWiZ> 로그를 보는데 손으로 스페이스나 엔터 안치고
<AutoWiZ> 텍스트 파일 일정 인터벌로 한줄씩 스크롤 해서 보여주는
<AutoWiZ> 쉘스크립트로 만들수는 있겠는데 이미 있는가 해서요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 엇... 이시간에 들어오셨네요..!
<samahui> 계속 있었는데 어느순간 끊어졌더군요
<ipeter> 아..네..
<samahui> 일에 집중하다보니 노트북 전원 내려간걸 몰랐어요 ㅎㅎ;
<ipeter> 늦었는데 주무셔요!
<samahui> 아직 일하고 있어요
<AutoWiZ> 피터님도
<AutoWiZ> 주무셔요
<ipeter> 네네
<AutoWiZ> 저도 아직 일이 4/5 정도 남아서 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 저도 책좀 보다가 자겠습니다..!
<ipeter> 고생하시네요.ㅠ
<samahui_> 즐거운 꿈들 꾸세요~ 전 다시 일하러...
<ipeter> 14.04로 판올림하고나서 자꾸 이클립스 편집기에서 자바때문에 오류가 나네요.
<ipeter> 혹시 같은 에러 겪으시는분 계신가요?
<DarkCircle> 흠 ....
<DarkCircle> 가셨넹
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> 아 벌써 3시라니 쳇.
<DarkCircle> 자야지 ...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_> 좋은 아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-25
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_KenzFld> 오랜만에 과음이라 힘드네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_KenzFld> 고등학교 선배님을 오랜만에 뵈어서 엄청 마셨습니다.ㅠㅠ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;; 고생이 많으셨군요
<samahui_> 전 술 안마신지 좀 되서 과음의 느낌을 잘 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 기억나지 않아요~
<Work^Seony> 저도 술 안마신지 몇년 됐네요
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 저 사마휘님이가 가르쳐주신 육회자매집에가서 맥주도 한병 했는데 청계천 따라 복귀하면서 뱅뱅 돌든데요.
<ipeter> 이제 술 못마시겠습니다.
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 술은 확실히 마시면 늘고 안마시면 주는거 같아요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> autowiz_: 내일 제 서버 가져가도 되나요?
<ipeter> autowiz_: 아직 말썽입니다.ㅠ
<ipeter> 혹시 안드로이드에서 구글 keep이라는 앱 사용하시는분 계신가요?
<ipeter> 찾아보니 있네요.
<ipeter> 아이폰용으로는 아직 안나와서요.
<Work^Seony> 노트테이킹하는 앱이네요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 사실, 아이폰용으로 안나온 구글 서비스가 몇개 있긴 해요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 알고는 있는데 Keep보다는 안드로이드 Gtask 쓰고 있습니다.
<Markers> 보통 메모가 다 일정 관련이라서 ‘ㅅ'/
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 구글 캘린더 잘 사용하는데, 생각보다 할일까지 캘린더에 넣는건 좀 그래서요.
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 오늘 해야할일 그냥 막 적어놓고 화면에 띄어주는 앱 있으면 좋겠는데 일단 아이폰은 위젯기능이 없으니
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 일단 할일 적는 앱 찾는데 구글keep을 그 용도로 써보려구요.. 간단하게 알림기능도 있고 해서요.
<Work^Seony> 아~ 그렇군요
<AutoWiZ> 네 피터님 가지고 오시죠
<AutoWiZ> 많이 무겁지는 않죠?
<AutoWiZ> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅠ 많이 무겁습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오오~ 무상 서버 점검!
<AutoWiZ> 차 가져 갈까요?
<Work^Seony> 픽업 서비스까지...
<Work^Seony> 완전 좋은데요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 아주 구닥다리라서 아답타까지 대략 3키로 될꺼예요.
<ipeter> 차 가져오시면 술 못드시잖아요.
<ipeter> 그러지 마세요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 기냥 구닥다리 놋북인걸요. 책가방에 가져갈께요.
<ipeter> svn설치해놔서 안에 소스 커밋해놓고 그랬는데 이거 안되면 저 죽어야되요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그나저나 학원이 5시에 끝나면 영어학원 친구들끼리 밥먹을지도 몰라서 좀 늦게갈 수도 있어요.
<ipeter> 아..마이크로소프트 한번 가보고 싶었는데..ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 마소....
<Work^Seony> 저도 한 번 가보고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 저 근무지에서 가까워서 몇번 보거든요. 그 건물 멋있는데..
<ipeter> 물론 임대해서 쓰는걸로 알고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 거기서 광화문 그래도 보일껄요? 뷰가 굉장히 좋을텐데.. 아쉽네요.
<Work^Seony> 꿀위키를 뒤늦게 알아서... ㅋㅋ  거기 보니까 한국마소는 의외로 급여가 높지않다더라구요
<Work^Seony> 한국 ibm도 그렇고...
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 역시 IT는 미국에서 해야...
<ipeter> 좀 읽어보고 오겠습니다. 미처 찾아볼 생각을 못했네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 꿀위키는 뭐에요?
<Work^Seony> 컴회사 댕기는 사람들이, 회사별 정보를 올린 곳이에요
<Work^Seony> 근무여건, 복지, 연봉 등등요
<AutoWiZ> 오옷
<Work^Seony> 이 회사 절대 가지 마라 이런 곳도 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 김모과장 밑에서 살아남을 수 있는 사람 몇 안된다 그런 글도... ㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 아 저도 몇글 좀 올려야 할거 같네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 댕기시는 회사 정보가 이미 있을지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> mysql 에서 계정 enable / disable 할 수 있는 방법이 있을까요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 권한을 usage로 주면 되지않을까요?
<ipeter> 경쟁이 심해서 아무것도 가르쳐주지 않는다.
<AutoWiZ> max connection 에서 접속못하게 막을 까 생각중입니다. 권한은 뒤집어버리면 나중에 또 지정해야할거 같아서요.
<Work^Seony> global privileges를 usage로 주고, 접근할 수 있는 디비를 아무 것도 지정해주지 않으면 아무 것도 볼 수가 없어요..
<Work^Seony> 아~
<Work^Seony> 비번을 바꾸시는건 어때요? ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 비번도 바꿀려면 기존 비번 알고 있어야 하고 새비번이야 뭐 획일화 한다하더라도 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아니면 Host를 localhost로만 주시거나...
<AutoWiZ> max_connections 에서 0 이나 -1 로 하면 어떨까 했는데 범위가 1~100000 이네요
<AutoWiZ> host 를 바꾸는게 그중 쉬울거 같습니다.
<AutoWiZ> BLOCK-HOST 이렇게 티나게 바꿔버리면 될거 같습니다. ^^ 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 네.   제가 봐도 그게 제일 간단해보이네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 대학교 뒷담화도 있네요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네.  근데 거긴 정보가 그냥 그래요
<ipeter> 구글 코리아는 아직 없는거 같습니다.
<ipeter> 마소는 잘 보았습니다.
<ipeter> 이제 시작인듯 싶습니다.
<ipeter> 없는 문서들이 많네요.
<Work^Seony> 구글코리아는 구글 안에 같이 있네요
<Work^Seony> 거긴 채용규정이 전세계 동일이라서, 아마 다를게 없을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 솔직히, 우리도 연봉 빼면 신의 직장이긴 한데... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 문제는 연봉이 많이 낮아서...
<AutoWiZ> 아 정말 회사 하나 만들고 싶습니다.
<Work^Seony> 어떤 회사요?
<razGon_KenzFld> ipeter: 어제 둘이서 맥주20병 마셨습니다. 칭따오!
<razGon_KenzFld> ipeter: 저 구글 keep사용합니다. 편리하더군요.
<ihavnoth> 저흰 어제 횟집에서 회식해서
<ihavnoth> 할당된 회식비를 넘겨버렸어요...
<AutoWiZ> 일단은 작게 소프트웨어 만드는 회사 하나 만들어보는게 꿈입니다. 제가 다닌곳만 그런지 몰라도
<ipeter> 와. 구글 좋군요. 덜덜덜
<samahui_> ROWE방식으로 운영하시면 취업할께요 ㅋ ㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 말도 안되는 조건에서 자꾸 일만 시키고 , 힘들어서 살맛이 떨어지고 있습니다. ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ> ROWE ?
<Work^Seony> 꿀위키 운영사무소 보면, 뭔놈의 회사정보 삭제요청이 그리 많은지...
<samahui_> Results-only Work Environment
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 칭따오 20병. 덜덜. 생각보다 맛있는 맥주입니다.
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 혹시 google keep 스맛폰에서 사용하시나요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 당연히 사용합니ㅏㄷ.
<AutoWiZ> 뭐 상관없을거 같습니다만. 문제는 회사 차릴 준비가 아직은 안되어 있어서 ㅠㅠ 나중에 혹시 만들면 말씀 드리겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 열심히 실력키우겠습니다. 써주세요.
<samahui_> 넵 ^^ ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 진정한 신의 직장이죠
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 스맛폰에서 사용하기 어떠세요? 구글 서비스 많이 이용하는 편이라 안드로이드로 넘어갈까 생각중이기도 합니다.
<samahui_> 요즘 미국에서 간혹 보면 그런식으로 운영되는 연구소나 기업들이 늘어나더군요. 일만 하면 모든게 자율.. 출퇴근도 자율
<ipeter> razGon_KenzFld: 위젯기능이 그리워요. (지금은 5 ㅡ> 5s사용중입니다.)
<Work^Seony> samahui_, 대신, 한국처럼 실수해도 "사람이 그럴 수도 있찌"가 안통합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 실수 안하고 일 잘할 자신은 있어요 ㅋ
<samahui_> 요즘 연구소도 그런식으로 운영할까 해서 자율출퇴근시간제 하고 있는데
<samahui_> 대부분 뭐가 불안한지 아침에 출근 저녁에 퇴근 일있으면 야근 입니다
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;;
<readytoact_T420> (__) 안녕하세요
<readytoact_T420> 어흑어흑
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<readytoact_T420> 힘들다;;;
<samahui_> 무슨일 있으세요?
<readytoact_T420> 아 어제 외근을 늦게까지 했더니
<readytoact_T420> -0- 심장이 또 발랑발랑
<ihavnoth> 안드로이드 개발(시스템 전체) 외주 줄려고하는데
<readytoact_T420> -0-;;
<ihavnoth> 사양서라고 해야되나? 혹시 그런거 샘플 없을까요?
<readytoact_T420> 음.. 사양서
<samahui_> 주문서말씀인가요?
<samahui_> 개발 품의서?
<ihavnoth> 뭐뭐 지원해야되는지 상세하게 기입된거요
<readytoact_T420> 음 제가 지금 파일하나 보고 있는데
<readytoact_T420> 한번 드려볼게요 -0- 공공기관거라
<ihavnoth> 감사합니다
<ipeter> 헉..부럽다..전 신입이라서 그런지 무슨일 있으면 뭔일 터질까봐 노이로제 걸리는데..
<ipeter> samahui_: 실수 않할 자신 있다는 말씀 제겐 큰 충격입니다.
<ipeter> 부럽습니다..ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 뭐 전 사실 실수보다는 몰라서 못하는 경우가 더 많아서요.
<readytoact_T420> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> 그런의미라면
<readytoact_T420> 저도 자신있어요
<readytoact_T420> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 하면 된다라는 주의라 자신은 항상 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> 맞으면 맞다, 아니면 아니다라고 확실하게 고객에게 어필을-
<readytoact_T420> 그게 잘 모르면서 어정쩡한 모습 보여서 신뢰 잃는것보다 훨씬 나아요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<samahui_> 까짓거 해보고 안되면 다시하면 되는거죠. 안되면 왜 안되나만 찾으면 되지만 안해보면 될지 안될지도 모르자나요
<razGon_KenzFld> ipeter: 안드로이드는 그저그래요.
<readytoact_T420> ihavnoth: 참고로 개발쪽은 아니고 납품이랑 도입쪽인데
<readytoact_T420> 일단 참고만 하세요
<ihavnoth> 네 감사합니다
<readytoact_T420> 아 한글이 -_-.. 깔리는게 느리네
<Work^Seony> 음... /proc/cpuinfo에서 씨퓨가 40개 있다고 나오는데, 이거 물리적인 씨퓨가 몇개인지는 어떻게 확인할 수 있을까요?
<ihavnoth> cpuinfo에 시퓨 개수도 나오나요?
<Work^Seony> 그건 아닌데요, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep ^processor | wc -l
<Work^Seony> 하면 나오잖아요
<ihavnoth> $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep ^processor | wc -l
<ihavnoth> 24
<Work^Seony> 음... physical로 grep 하면 되려나요...
<Work^Seony> 그래도 40개면 뭔가 숫자가 안맞는거 같네요
<ihavnoth> 헉 잘못클릭했어요
<ihavnoth> 다시 보내주세요
<samahui_> 대충 이런식으로 하면되요 저희껀 보안상 못드리고
<samahui_> 돌아댕기는거 드립니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<ihavnoth> dcc가 안되나보네요
<samahui_> ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 회사가 사설 아이피인데 그것ㄷ때문인지 안되네요
<samahui_> 메일주소 귓말차에 보내주세요
<ihavnoth> ihavnoth@hanmail.net입니다
<ihavnoth> 감사합니다
<ihavnoth> 오늘 면접자 오셔서 면접 보러 가야겠네요
<cuckoo> 안녕하세요. 1366x768 15.6인치 노트북에 우분투 깔아서 쓰고있는데 한글이 폰트가 그런건지 안티얼라이징이 안되서 그런건지 가독성이 너무 떨어지는데 어떻게 해야되나요?
<ihavnoth> Work^Seony: 제온 헥사 듀얼인데
<readytoact_T420> -_-a
<readytoact_T420> 전
<readytoact_T420>  귀찮아서
<readytoact_T420> 고객사 정보만 지우고 드릴게요
<ihavnoth> 6 * 2(듀얼) * 2(하이퍼 어쩌구) 그래서 24개네요
<readytoact_T420> 저희 회사 제품은 다 있음 -,.-
<Work^Seony> ihavnoth, 아~ 그렇군요.  제 사무실거는 왜 40개인지 대충 원인을 알아냈습니다.  뭐 그냥 하드웨어 구성에 따른 차이가 좀 있었네요
<Work^Seony> cuckoo, 어떻게 나오는지 스크린샷 좀 띄워주세요
<readytoact_T420> ihavnoth: http://j.mp/1lHdRsF
<readytoact_T420> 비번은 nshc 입니다.
<readytoact_T420> 한번만 받으실 수 있어요. 다른분은 클릭하심 곤란;;
<readytoact_T420> 억 죄송
<readytoact_T420> ;;
<readytoact_T420> 잘 못드렸네 링크...
<samahui_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> -0-... 그거 악성코드 예요
<readytoact_T420> 지우세요
<samahui_> 보내드렸습니다
<readytoact_T420> 악성코드 샘플;;
<samahui_> 메일 확인해보시고 그냥 참고로만 사용하세요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 대충 그런식으로 만들면 됩니다
<Work^Seony> 악성코드를 보내시다니 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> ihavnoth: http://j.mp/1fw8moF
<Work^Seony> 지능적인 해킹인데요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> Work^Seony:  -_-;; 그..그게.. 분석용으로 수집했던거라
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<readytoact_T420> yemharc:  (__)
<Work^Seony> readytoact_T420, 클릭하자마자 해당 컴퓨터 정보 막 수집되는거 아니에요? ㅋ
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 아웃룩에서 메일 폰트 깨지는 문제 해결법을 찾았습니다
<readytoact_T420> Work^Seony: 안드로이드용이라 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 근데 보통 회사에 따라서 내부규격이나 양식이 있는 경우가 있어요. 회사나 거래사에 있으면 달라고하세요.
<yemharc> outlook.com에서 메일쓰면 되는군요 (..)
<yemharc> 그래서 다시 맥으로 복귀합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 메일 소스보기로 까보니까
<yemharc> 서로 사용하는 html 태그가 다르더라구요
<yemharc> 어느쪽이 표준안을 쓰는건지는 모르겠는데, outlook은 font size=..로 가고
<Work^Seony> font size는 그냥 html 기본 태그네요
<yemharc> 기타 다른 클라이언트(맥 mail, air mail, thunder bird, gmail web ...)들은 <small> ... 식으로 사용하더군요
<yemharc> 네 기본 태그죠
<yemharc> 근데 아웃룩 계열만 저걸 쓰더라구요
<readytoact_T420> ihavnoth: 받으셨어요?
<yemharc> 말을 정정해야겠군요. 어느쪽이 *산업*표준인지 모르겠습니다
<yemharc> 간만에 도스 터미널 쓰려니까 명령어가 하나도 기억이 안나요
<Work^Seony> small은 html5 태그인갑네요
<yemharc> 그건 잘 모르겠네요. 찾아보기 귀찮아서...
<Work^Seony> 웹쪽은 html5 쓰는걸 권장하기 때문에, small로 쓰는게 좀 더 맞을 거에요
<yemharc> 음
<Work^Seony> 표준 싫어하는 마소답게 아웃룩만 혼자 튀나보네요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 그렇다기보다 유저층을 생각하면 쉽게 못 바꾸지 않을까 싶네요
<yemharc> 이러니 저러니 해도...
<Work^Seony> 그것도 일리있네요
<yemharc> 근데 맥에서 zip 압축할때 ._ 붙은 파일/폴더좀 제낄 방법을 찾아야겠네요
<yemharc> 제일 간단해 보이는건 오토메이터로 zip 명령어 스크립트 만들고 파일을 던지는거 같긴 한데
<yemharc> 14.04도 돌려봐야 하는데 요새 뭐 이리 바쁜지.......
<Work^Seony> 그거 좀 귀찮죠
<Work^Seony> 맥의 파일관리 세계는 참 오묘해요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 누가 그랬죠 => "내가 다 해줄게. 설마 나 못믿어?"
<readytoact_T420> 14.04 -_- 그냥 그래요
<yemharc> readytoact_T420: 저도 크게 기대는 안해요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> LTS버전은 그래도 안정성 중시여서 크게 바뀌진 않으니까요
<yemharc> 그리고 LTS고 뭐고 릴리즈 초기에는 그냥 버그덩어리라.......
<readytoact_T420> yemharc: 안정성 중시라면 사용성은 무시되어 되는건지
<readytoact_T420> -_- 불편해요 아주 그냥
<readytoact_T420> -,.- 아휴
<yemharc> UI에서 뭐가 많이 바뀐건가요?
<readytoact_T420> 첨엔 괜히깔았다 싶었는데
<readytoact_T420> 바뀐거 없는 거 같아요 UI는
<yemharc> 요 한 2년동안 runlevel 1로만 살았더니..
<readytoact_T420> 그냥 기존처럼 유니티로
<readytoact_T420> 전 거기다 맥테마 올려 쓰니까 UI는 별로 신경 안쓰고
<readytoact_T420> 이게
<readytoact_T420> OS를 두개 쓰고
<popeye92> readytoact_T420: 님은 nshc 에서 일하시나 보군요 :)
<readytoact_T420> popeye92: 아넵 nshc에서 부림을 당하고 있습죠
<yemharc> NSHC가 뭔가요??
<readytoact_T420> OS를 두개쓰고 -_- 클라우드를 여러개 쓰니
<readytoact_T420> 여차하면 꼬이겠어요
<yemharc> 저도 클라우드 이것저것 쓰다가 전부 다 구글로 통합해 버렸어요
<Work^Seony> runlevel 1이면 거의 되는게 없지않아요?
<readytoact_T420> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/125/9/4/nshc_by_rouesolaire-d647ieh.png
<popeye92> readytoact_T420: 네. 언제 한 번 회사에 놀러갈텐데 그 때 인사드려야겠네요
<readytoact_T420> NSHC입니다.
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 우분투 runlevel 1은 그냥 no-gui mode에요
<readytoact_T420> popeye92: 어이쿠 .. 저희 회사 촌구석에 있는거 아실텐데.. 이 먼곳까지
<yemharc> 1~5까지 구분하는게 레뎃 계열이고
<readytoact_T420> yemharc: 아 런레벨도 다르군요 우분투 놈은
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 옛날하고 다른가요?  제가 알기로 1은 싱글유저로 알고있거든요..
<Work^Seony> 아~
<readytoact_T420> 저도 그렇게 알고 있엇는데
<Work^Seony> 레드햇이랑 데비안이랑 다르게 구분하나보군요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 구분도 다르고
<popeye92> readytoact_T420: 싸장님 들어오시면 함 놀러갈라구요
<yemharc> 웃긴게 원래 single 모드(redhat runlevel 1)는 사실상 복구모드인데
<yemharc> 데비안/우분투에서는 single이라고는 써놓는데 그냥 no-gui 모드에요
<yemharc> 그래서 부팅할떄 보면 recovery 항목이 따로 있죠
<readytoact_T420> popeye92: -_- 들어오실라나
<yemharc> 더 웃긴건 그러면서 runlevel은 0(halt) ~ 6(reboot)까지 다 있고
<readytoact_T420> 할;; 이제 회사를 아는분이 계시다니.. 회사 욕도 못하겠네 여기서
<yemharc> 2 ~ 5까지는 Full multi-user with display manager (GUI) 라고 표기해요
<yemharc> 그 중에 2번이 기본값으로 책정되어 있고요
<popeye92> readytoact_T420: 가끔 한국에 오잖아요
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 이제 기억나네요.  그게, 데비안도 0-6까지 구분은 하긴 하는데, 사실 2-5까지는 아예 다 똑같더라구요
<yemharc> 네
<popeye92> 원래 회사욕은 몰래 하는게 매력이죠
<readytoact_T420> 뭐 한국에 계실때도 본사엔 거의 없어서
<yemharc> 레드햇하고 비교해서 보면 레드햇이 만든 구조를 단순화 했다는 느낌이에요
<readytoact_T420> -_- 지금도 싱가폴에 있는건지 외근중인건지
<readytoact_T420> 별 느낌도 없습니다.
<yemharc> 레뎃이 아마.....
<Work^Seony> 아마 데비안이 레드햇보다 먼저 나왔을걸요
<readytoact_T420> 대표님 싱가폴 가고 나서
<yemharc> 1번이 single, 2번이 NFS 제외한 다중 사용자 모드
<Work^Seony> 옛날의 데비안도 이랬는지는 모르겠지만..
<yemharc> 같은 식이었을겁니다
<readytoact_T420> 뭐 회사가 망해서 대표가 도망갔다는둥- 온갖 유언비어가 날라다녔다나요
<yemharc> 레뎃에서 GUI가 5번이었던가로 기억해요
<yemharc> 4번은 RFU고
<readytoact_T420> 네 맞아요
<Work^Seony> 레드햇 안쓴지 참 오래됐네요
<yemharc> 3번이 지금 우분투 1번(no-gui)이랑 같을거고요
<readytoact_T420> 네
<Work^Seony> yum이 apt-get 같은 역할을 하는거라던데, 편리한지는 잘 모르겠어요
<readytoact_T420> 3번이 멀티유저 CLI
<readytoact_T420> 그래봐야
<yemharc> 윰 잠깐 써봤는데 뭐 비슷해요
<readytoact_T420> rpm 패키지 관리자체가
<readytoact_T420> deb에 비하면 워낙 그지같애서
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 옛날에는 rpm만한게 없었는데
<readytoact_T420> rpm은 의존성도 잘 못챙기고 좀 이상해요
<readytoact_T420> 그렇죠
<Work^Seony> 그쵸  옛날에는 rpm이 갑이엇죠
<readytoact_T420> 그때 어디 리눅스에 감히...
<readytoact_T420> 그냥 무조건 소스받아 컴파일 하던 시절에
<yemharc> 생각나네요 http://www.rpmfind.net/
<readytoact_T420> 아 그러고 보니 곁다리인데
<readytoact_T420> 선프리웨어
<readytoact_T420> 유료화 됐더라구요
<Work^Seony> freshmeat인가 하는 곳도 있지않았나요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> 벌써 한 2년됐나
<Work^Seony> 잉?  정말요?
<readytoact_T420> 네
<readytoact_T420> -_-
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 네 거기랑 소스포지가 양대 산맥이었죠
<yemharc> 하지만 github이 나오면서 ... (이하생략)
<readytoact_T420> 뭐 솔라리스 갖다 쓰란건지 멀라는건지
<readytoact_T420> 신선한고기랑
<readytoact_T420> 슬래쉬닷도 있었죠?
<yemharc> 슬래쉬닷은 좀 일찍 망했죠
<Work^Seony> 오라클 솔라리스를 죽이기위한 지능형 정책 변경일듯 싶네요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 흠
<readytoact_T420> 이번에 보니까
<readytoact_T420> mysql 5.7 홍보하던데
<Work^Seony> 저번에 오라클도 오픈스택 하겠다고 뛰어들었는데, 어찌하는지 소식이 없네요
<readytoact_T420> 이전버전보다 두배, 5.5 보다 세배 빠르다고
<readytoact_T420> -_-ㅋ 오라클은 이미지가 좀-
<Work^Seony> 아마 mysql에서 딴데 넘어간데가 많아서 그럴지도 몰라요
<Work^Seony> 오라클은 자기네 고객도 소송을 불사하는 회사잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> 네
<readytoact_T420> 한국에서도 투철한 배째라 정신
<readytoact_T420> 유지보수 비용이 도입비용을 선회하는
<Work^Seony>  저희는 일찌감치 포스구레로 넘어갔습니다
<readytoact_T420> -_-/ DB계의 갑
<Work^Seony> psql도 알아보니까 좋더라구요
<readytoact_T420> 기회가 되면
<readytoact_T420> 큐브리드 한번 써보고 싶네요
<readytoact_T420> -0- 전 사실 DB도 까막눈이라
<cuckoo> @Work^Seony: 좀 늦어서 죄송합니다 ㅎㅎ http://imgur.com/TxoX4Q1 스샷은 파폭 확대율 100%인데 시스템 GUI에서도 이러고 특히 받힘있는 글자들은 스샷에 드래그한 부분처럼 초성윗부분이 아예 안보여서 '철'->'절', '들'->'늘'같이 되버려서 가끔씩 글읽을때 다시읽게되네요
<Work^Seony> 저도 그래요.  그냥 select랑 insert 두개만 알고 씁니다 ㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 그래도 사내 도입하게 되면 큐브리드를 한번
<readytoact_T420> 폰트 짤림은
<readytoact_T420> -_-ㅋ
<Work^Seony> cuckoo, 아~ 저게 가독성이 안좋은 거였군요... 워낙 제가 무신경해서...
<readytoact_T420> 전 아직도 짤려요
<readytoact_T420> 그냥 그러려니 하고 쓰는데 짭-
<Work^Seony> 다른 폰트를 써보세요.  은xx이나 윈도우 굴림체나...
<Work^Seony> 폰트 짤림현상은 이미 버그로 보고되어있어요
<readytoact_T420> 전 시스템 폰트를
<readytoact_T420> 전부 나눔고딕으로 퉁 쳤는데 그래도 짤리더라구요
<Work^Seony> 언제 고쳐질지는 모르겠지만, 포럼 게시판 가시면 아마 임시방편용 해결방법이 나와있을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 저는 영문환경으로 놓고 쓰다보니, 저런 현상이 있는줄도 몰랐어요
<cuckoo> 다른 폰트도 별다를거 없더라구요 ㅠ 폭이 좁은건 해상도 때문에 많이 작아보이구요
<cuckoo> 네이버랑 포럼 검색해봐도 없던데요?
<Work^Seony> cuckoo,
<Work^Seony> http://ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=26127
<yemharc> 참 신기한게 이놈의 한글은 언제나 문제가...
<Work^Seony> 음... 해결책은 아니군요...
<ihavnoth> 전 못봐줄 정도로 짤리진 않던데요
<ihavnoth> 그래서 크게 신경안쓰고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 저는 집에 가서 다시 한 번 확인해봐야겠네요.  저는 영문환경으로 놓고 쓰는데 문제 없거든요
<ihavnoth> 전 폰트 설정 나눔으로 변경 후 짤리는 현상 없는거 같아요
<cuckoo> 저도 시스템은 영어로 쓰는데 인터넷에서 한국사이트로 뭐만 보려고하면 화면이 작아서 그런지 신경이 좀쓰여요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 페북 우분투 모임에 보시면, 이찬진 사장님이 올리신 폰트잘림 해결방법이 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그것도 참고해보세요
<yemharc> 이찬진 사장님 요새 우분투에 부쩍 관심이 많으시네요
<yemharc> 구플에서도 활발하시던데
<Work^Seony> 네.  많이 활동하시죠
<razGon_KenzFld> 아마도 리눅스에 관심가지실만한 이슈가 있을지도요.
<Work^Seony> 왜 우분투에 관심가지시는지 예전에 글을 올리신 적이 있는거 같아요
<razGon_KenzFld> 맥을 사용하시다가 리눅스, 특히 우분투에서의 가능성을 보시고 타진하기 위한 게 아닌가 생각되요. 어찌보면 클라우드라는 환경과 가장 친화적인게 리눅스아닐까요? 애플것빼고요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 혹시 나라에서 윈도우 대용으로 쓰라는 지도를?
<yemharc> 그거야말로 가망없는 소리 같은데요...
<yemharc> 한번에 갈아엎겠다고 하는거면 진정한 멍청이고.......
<readytoact_T420> 한국에서
<readytoact_T420> -_- 리눅스를..
<yemharc> 리눅스 자체를 도입하는건 저도 적극 찬성인데
<yemharc> 가끔 이 주제로 포럼등에서 토론 벌어지는거 보면 윈도는 그냥 악의 축이에요
<yemharc> 너무 치우친 의견도 그렇고, "공무원부터 바꾸면 되는거 아니냐" 같은 식으로 말하긴 하는데
<ihavnoth> 이번에 xp대체로 우분투가 거론되고 검토하고 있는거 아니였나요?
<yemharc> 문제는 OS가 아니라 그 위에 돌아가는 애플리케이션이잖아요
<yemharc> 예를들면 MS Office -> LibreOffice로 하면 된다 이러는데
<ihavnoth> 결과가 어떻게 된건지를 모르겠네요
<yemharc> libreoffice는 07년 이전 문서에 대한 호환성은 제공하지 않아요. 보장도 안하고
<yemharc> 그럼 그걸 교체하자고 말할거면 일단 문서부터 정리를 해야 하는게 순서라고 봅니다
<yemharc> 당장에 공무원끼리도 03문서 07문서 10, 12, 13 등등등
<yemharc> 같은 윈도 + 오피스 내에서도 호환이 안되가는 판인데
<ihavnoth> 전 구글docs를 써서...
<yemharc> ihavnoth: 개인의 문제가 아니니까요
<yemharc> 아예 손놓고 있는것도 문제지만
<yemharc> 당장에 갈아엎자고 하는건 더 문제죠
<ihavnoth> 검토한다고 기사를 본거같네요
<ihavnoth> 그게 뒤엎는게 아니라
<yemharc> 뭐부터 바꿔야 부드럽게 넘어갈지를 생각해야 한다고 봐요
<ihavnoth> 외국 성공사례를 검토하는 수준일꺼에요
<yemharc> 그거라면 이미 05년인가에 남미권에서 성공사례가 있죠
<ihavnoth> 그리고 서비스 종료된는 xp에 대해서 일부 교체하는 수준이고
<yemharc> 국가 공무원 시스템을 전부 리눅스로 바꿨는데, 그걸 하기 위해서 4년동안 문서정리를 했어요
<ihavnoth> 모든 컴퓨터가 워드프로세서가 동작해야되는것도 아니고요
<ihavnoth> 프랑스와 독일도 도입한걸로 알고있어요
<ihavnoth> 전부 리눅스로 바꾼다는거 자체가 비정상적이네요 -.-
<yemharc> 그러니까 그 "해외 사례"부터가 이미 문서정리를 전제로 깔고 간거에요
<ihavnoth> 자세한 내용은 모르지만 그건 아닐꺼같은데요
<ihavnoth> 일부 교체이고
<readytoact_T420> ihavnoth: 다운받으셨어옹?
<ihavnoth> 위치에 따라선 워드가 필요없는 곳도 많거든요
<Realigner_Chat> 안녕하세용 :D
<ihavnoth> readytoact_T420: 헉 면접보고와서 못봤어요
<readytoact_T420> ihavnoth: http://j.mp/RQvs4l
<ihavnoth> 감사합니다~.~
<yemharc> 프랑스 도입이면 이 내용 같네요
<yemharc> http://oksure.org/archives/2204
<ihavnoth> 비밀번호 넣으라네요
<yemharc> 오픈소스로 가는 움직임에서 처음부터 OS를 바꿨던 것이 아니었다. 처음에는 MS Office를 Open Office로 바꾸는 과정이 있었다.
<yemharc> 관료집단의 시작 ~ 끝은 전부 문서입니다
<yemharc> 당연한거에요. 당장 회사만 생각해봐도 답이 나오는데요
<ihavnoth> 제가 잘못알고 있었나보네요
<samahui_> 솔직히 관공서 컴퓨터는 문서작업이 주기 때문에 OS이전에 워드프로세서 부터 바꿔야 맞죠
<yemharc> 왠지 말하다 보니 좀 날카롭게 말해버린거 같은데, 요지는 그거죠
<yemharc> 저도 바꾸는거 대찬성이에요
<yemharc> 무료로 기술지원 봉사도 할 수 있어요
<readytoact_T420> ihavnoth: nshc 입니당
<yemharc> 근데 그거 냅따 바꿔봐야 답이 없단느거죠
<samahui_> 하지만 그렇게 되면 한글이 망하겠군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 그럼 리눅스용 한글이 나오겠죠
<samahui_> 관공서에서 써줘서 지금까지 버텼을건데 기댈곳이 없어지죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 리눅스/맥용 n-Protect가 나온걸 보세요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 오픈소스 워드가 있는데 돈내고 한글 쓸까요
<readytoact_T420> 리눅스용 한글은 있잖아요
<yemharc> 너무 오래되서 호환성 이슈 많이 터질겁니다
<samahui_> 뭐 한글이야 본인들이 해결할 문제긴하죠
<readytoact_T420> 좀 바꿀때가 됐죠
<yemharc> 전 되려 SteamOS에 기대를 하고 있어요
<samahui_> 국내개발 워드프로세서란점 빼고는 솔직히 호환성땜시 전 마음에 안듭니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 여튼 뭐니뭐니 해도 Killer Soft가 대세를 바꾸는건 사실이니
<samahui_> 스팀 리눅스 버젼 써봤는데 여기서도 역시 한글문제가.. ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 그렇죠 뭐..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 음. 프랑스 사례 좀 찾아보니
<samahui_> 게임 좀 하려는 글씨가 다 깨져나오더군요. 귀찮고 시간도 없고해서 걍 넘어가버렸네요
<yemharc> 시작은 07년 하반기부터고
<yemharc> 제일먼저 바뀐건 프랑스 의회네요
<samahui_> M$벗어난 최고의 사례는 북한 붉은별아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 그래서 이찬진씨가 리눅스용으로 한글에 관심 가지는게 아닐까요?
<yemharc> 국내는 되려 활발한 곳이 증권업계라는군요
<razGon_KenzFld> 한글 특히 문서 문제만 해결되면 리눅스로 옮기기 더욱 쉬지줘.
<razGon_KenzFld> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_KenzFld> 아마도 그럴겁니다. 네트워크가 중요한 부분을 차지 하니깐요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그리고 한국거래소 자체가 차세대 시스템을 리눅스 베이스로 만들고 있어서 그렇다네요
<samahui_> 아래한글 리눅스버젼 나오고 일반인 뮤료 혹은 초 저렴하게 내 놓으면 어찌되긴 하겠죠. 그리고 아래한글측은 다른 수입원을 찾아야...
<razGon_KenzFld> 게다가 증권사 입장에서는 엄청나게 나가는 윈도우 라이센스비가 좀 그렇죠.
<Work^Seony> 스팀에서 리눅스로 제대로 포팅하니까 다이렉트x보다 프레임이 훨씬 더 향상됐다는 얘기가 있더라구요
<yemharc> Work^Seony: DirectX vs OpenGL 떡밥은 언제나 시끌시끌하죠
<yemharc> 근데 함정이 있습니다
<Work^Seony> 네.  근데 그게 떡밥 수준이 아니라, 스팀에서 직접 한 거에요
<yemharc> 아뇨 그게 아니라
<razGon_KenzFld> 아래아 한글 클라우드 이건 어떨까요?
<yemharc> "제대로 포팅" 에서 60%정도는 nVidia의 "정식적/적극적 드라이버 지원"이 크다는게 대부분의 평가라서요 (...)
<razGon_KenzFld> 클라우드로 접속해서 작성하고 아래아한글 클라우드에서 보관.
<Work^Seony> 아~
<yemharc> 실제 DX랑 OpenGL간의 성능차이는 그렇게 엄청나진 않거든요
<Work^Seony> 그렇기야 하겠죠.
<samahui_> 게임이 direcx를 버리면 탈마소 가속화는 시간문제죠
<yemharc> 네
<razGon_KenzFld> 아...
<yemharc> 그래서 SteamOS에 더 기대가 큰거죠
<razGon_KenzFld> 탈마소라.
<Work^Seony> 그렇다고 뭐 사람들이 게임 때문에 리눅스만 쓰진 않을테구요...
<razGon_KenzFld> directX를 버린다.
<Work^Seony> 그냥 리눅스의 점유율이 좀 더 올라간다는 점에 의미를 둬야겠죠
<readytoact_T420> 자
<readytoact_T420> 저도
<yemharc> 그리고 스팀이 애초에 발표하면서 "니들 맘대로 가져다 써라. 심심하면 로봇이라도 만들던가..."
<samahui_> 게임때문에 마소 윈도우를 쓰는경우는 많죠
<readytoact_T420> 윈돌 깐 이유가
<razGon_KenzFld> 거의 반역도 대반역이군요.
<readytoact_T420> 게임때문에 였는데
<readytoact_T420> 14.04로 엎으면서
<readytoact_T420> samahui님의 도움으로 그래픽 제대로 잡고
<ihavnoth> 전 관공서 이번 XP 서비스 종료 대체로 우분투 거론되는거 보고
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;;
<readytoact_T420> 가상으로 윈도 올렸어요. 3D가속 다되고
<Work^Seony>  스팀os를 만든 결정적인 계기가, 특정 회사의 플랫폼에 휘둘리지 않기 위해서라더라구요
<readytoact_T420> -_-/ 그래서 가상 윈도에서 스팀게임을 돌려볼까 합니다
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 그렇죠
<ihavnoth> 일부만 교체하는걸로 예상했는데
<readytoact_T420> 어제 레드 오케스트라2가 무료로 풀려서
<yemharc> 당장 윈도8 나올때만 해도
<samahui_> 저도 버박에서 하스스톤은 돌려봤는데 그냥저냥 잘돌아가는 수준입니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 스팀 가동 안되서 몇일 시끄러웠어요
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 그런데, 선택한 플랫폼이 특정회사 제품... 우분투 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 게임은 할 수 있지만 정신건강을 위해 윈도우 시스템도 갖추시는걸 추천합니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 차라리 데비안 기반으로 나가야할텐데 말이죠...
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 캐노니컬 망해도 별 상관 없으니까요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 우분투랑 데비안이랑 이젠 좀 많이 달라지지 않았나요?
<readytoact_T420> samahui_: 차라리 게임을 버리자 주의
<readytoact_T420> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T420> -_- 게임은 안해도 살아요
<yemharc> 스팀 입장에선 그래도 "어느정도의 보증"이 필요한거였죠
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ 그것도 현명한 발상이시네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 캐노니컬 망하려고 하면, 스팀이 인수해버릴지도 모르겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음..... 한 2~30% 정도 차이난다는게 대부분 평가입니다
<readytoact_T420> 스팀쪽도 좋은데
<yemharc> 그래도 나름 호환성은 망치지 않으려고 노력중이던데요
<readytoact_T420> 보니까 앱들도 제법되고
<Work^Seony> 스팀이야 뭐 워낙 개념찬 회사니까, 괜찮을 거에요
<readytoact_T420> 플랫폼 활성화가 관건인데
<yemharc> 스팀은 무개념입니다
<readytoact_T420> 방향성을 게임으로 잡은건 꽤 잘한거 같애요
<readytoact_T420> -_- 발부
<Work^Seony> 아... 밸브가 개념찬 회사였나요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 폭탄세일이라고 해서 100달러 질러줬더니 다음날 목록만 바꿔서 다시 세일하는건.........OTL
<readytoact_T420> 밸브 사옥 가보고 싶네.. 사진보니까 진짜 파이프랑 밸드들이..
<Work^Seony> 사무실 추워서 빨리 집에 가야겠네요
<yemharc> 스팀은 적어도 한국에선 게임의 패러다임을 바꿨어요
<Work^Seony> 저는 이만 퇴근합니다.  집에 가서 접속할께요
<yemharc> 게임은 "사서" 안해도 된다 => 게임은 사서 "안해도" 된다.
<readytoact_T420> 오오
<readytoact_T420> 맞아
<readytoact_T420> -_- 사놓고 안해
<readytoact_T420> 아쉬운건
<readytoact_T420> 그래도 로컬 디바이스에 종속적인거라
<readytoact_T420> 엘지에서 C-games라고
<readytoact_T420> 클라우드 게임
<yemharc> 게임 스트리밍이요?
<yemharc> 부분적으로 지원하는 게임들이 있어요
<readytoact_T420> 네
<readytoact_T420> 게임스트리밍이죠
<readytoact_T420> 좀 어색하긴한데
<readytoact_T420> 사양 구애받지 않고 할 수 있다는 장점이 있잖아요
<yemharc> 점심먹고 오겠습니다
<readytoact_T420> 맛있게 드세요
<readytoact_T420> 오늘 저희는 팀회의라 같이 점심을 먹습니다
<readytoact_T420> ㅋㅋ
<Realignist> 아 그게 클라우드 게임이었나요??
<Realignist> 폰에 있길래
<Realignist> 아이콘도 그렇고 뭔가 조잡해보여서 루팅하자마자 바로 지웠는데 (...)
<readytoact_T420> -_-a 잘하셨어요
<readytoact_T420> 재미없거든요
<samahui_> 점심시간이네요
<samahui_> 점심 맛있게들 드세요~~
<samahui_> 나중에 뵈요
<Seony> 집에 왔으니, 이제 크리스피 도넛을 폭풍흡입할 시간이네요 ㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 우아
<readytoact_T420> 가까브시네요
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> 부럽부럽
<readytoact_T420> 나도 영어배워서 하와이가서 살까부다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact_T420> -0- 거기도 청소 직종은 있죠?
<Seony> 서버 관리자로서의 필수요건을 갖췄죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 청소 있죠.  청소회사 사장님 떼돈 번다는 소리가 있어요
<readytoact_T420> 떼-돈
<Seony> 영어는 여기 오셔서 몇년 살다보면 어느정도까지는 늘어요
<readytoact_T420> 하와이도 한국분들 많이 사시죠?
<Seony> 그 이상 늘기가 좀 힘든데, 사실상 매니져로 빠질거 아니면 영어는 유창하지 않아도 되요
<Seony> 한국사람 많죠.  한국 이민역사가 시작된 최초의 장소인데요...
<readytoact_T420> 아 맞네요..
<readytoact_T420> -_-ㅋ 가려면 그래도 돈이 꽤 있어야할텐데
<readytoact_T420> 비행기 삯만 갖고 갈 순 없으니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제 블로그 안보셨으면 참고하세요
<Seony> 하와이에서 취업하고싶으신 분들을 대상으로 썼어요
<readytoact_T420> 아하- 네
<readytoact_T420> 감사합니다.
<readytoact_T420> ㅎㅎ저도 식사좀 하고 올게요.
<Seony> 맛나게 드세요
<Seony> 네이버에서 하와이 취업 이라고 검색하면 상위에 뜨는 글 2개 중 하나는 제거고, 다른 하나는 제가 아는 동생이네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 클릭수에 밀려서 어쩔... ㅋ
<samahui_web> 오늘은 간단하게 라면과 센드위치로 점심을 해결했네요
<samahui_web> 이상하게 입맛이 없는 날이네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_web> 남은시간 NBA 플레이오프나 보고 와야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> 아
<readytoact_T420> 짬짜에 공기밥까지
<readytoact_T420> 끄윽
<Seony> 짬짜 그립네요...
<ipeter> 밥먹고 왔습니다.
<ihavnoth> 저도요
<ipeter> 즐거운 식사시간 되셨나요.
<ipeter> 날씨가 여름이예요.
<ipeter> 초여름.
<ihavnoth> 좋네요 아가씨들 옷차림이 시원시원하네요
<samahui_web> 아가씨들이야 봄부터 시원시원해지더군요
<samahui_web> 이번 여름은 유난히 더울꺼 같다는데 기대 중입니다 ... 는 총각일때고.. 이제 눈돌리면 범죄겠죠 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> 사시될꺼 같아요.
<ipeter> 직장인 여성분들.. +_+
<ipeter> 예쁘세요.
<ipeter> ihavnoth: 위치가 어디쯤이세요?
<yemharc> 그러한 때에 나는 어찌하여 고루한 사무실에 틀어박혀 나가지도 못하는가.........
<ihavnoth> 역삼역이요
<ipeter> +_+
<ipeter> 부럽스므니다.
<ipeter> 역삼.
<ihavnoth> HWP뷰어 받을려니 로그인하라고하는군요 -.-
<ipeter> 음...그거 한글파일 네이버 오피스에서 열어보시는건 어떨까요?
<samahui_web> 로그인없이 다운받기 잇ㅆ브니다
<samahui_web> 메뉴를 잘 읽어보세요. 로그인없이 다운받기 있어요
<ihavnoth> 네
<samahui_web> 전 다시 일 좀 하다가 올께요 ~
<ipeter> samahui_web: 화이티하세요! 좋은 금요일입니다..
<samahui_web> 네~ 화이팅 좋은 금요일 되세요~
<AutoWiZ> 외근갑니다 ㅎ
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 조심히 다녀오세요!
<drake_kr> dk
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 내일 세미나
<drake_kr> 짬밥도 먹을만하넹
<drake_kr> 내일도 고기부페 가야것다
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 낼 메뉴는 고기부페?
<Seony> 꼬기 땡기네요
<bluedusk> 어 내일 Seony 님도 오시나요?
<bluedusk> 설마?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 당연히 못가죠
<Seony> 저는 한국 나갈려면 너무 복잡해요
<Seony> 국방과학연구소 해킹당했다네요
<Seony> 군사기밀 수백건 유출됐답니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이제 국민 개인정보는 너무 헐값이라 군사기밀 터나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 오랫만에 뵙네요
<lexlove> Seony, 오랫만이죠? 학원 컴터 교체작업때문에 리눅스가 설치된 컴퓨터를 켜지 못했어요.(변명)
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ  바쁘시니까 못오시겠죠...
<ipeter> 국방과학연구소..
<lexlove> 그래도 마음은 항상 여기에 있답니다.^
<ipeter> 뭐 요즘 어디건 해킹 안당하겠나요.
<Seony> 전 일하면서 맨날 챗질하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ipeter: 그만큼 보안에 신경을 안쓴단 얘기죠
<ipeter> Seony: 하긴 그렇네요.
<ipeter> Seony: 다른 어떤곳도 아닌 국방과학연구소.
<samahui_web> 국방에 힘쓰다가 넷방위는 소홀했나보죠
<samahui_web> 슬슬 졸리네요
<samahui_web> 역시 밤샘은 할게 못되요
<ipeter> +_+
<ipeter> 어제 그렇게 늦게까지 계시더니..ㅠ
<ipeter> 고생하시네요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 거기에 저희 고등학교 선배님 계시는데..ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> =.=
<razGon_KenzFld> 국방과학연구소...ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 저도 폭풍 졸음이네요.
<bluedusk> Seony, 혹시 음악 듣는 프로그램 뭐 쓰세요?
<bluedusk> 저 이번주내내 이것저것 돌려서 써보는데
<bluedusk> 프로그램마다 음색이 확확 바뀌는거 같네요..-_-a
<Seony> 사무실에서는 음악 안들어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그냥 느낌이겠죠..?
<Seony> 그렇겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러고보니, 일베 사이트는 그 도메인 어떻게 확보하게 됐는지 참 궁금하네요
<Seony> 4자로 된 닷컴 도메인 가격이 한두푼이 아닌데..
<Seony> 제 성으로 된 도메인 하나 갖고싶은데 4글자라 거의 포기해야하네요
<lexlove> 금요일이라 일하기 싫어요.
<ipeter> 어휴...
<ipeter> 엄청 나른하네요.
<ipeter> 옆 섹터는 짐싸고 정신없고
<ipeter> 부산합니다.
<Seony> 데비안 6.0 LTS 나왔다네요
<ipeter> Seony: 써보고 싶네요.
<Seony> 한 번 써보세요
<ipeter> 우분투도 처음이었는데 데비안은 당연히 한번도 안써봤거든요.
<Seony> 배포판은 여러개 다양하게 써보시는 것도 도움이 됩니다.
<ipeter> 네네.
<Seony> 꼭 쓰시는 컴퓨터를 밀고 설치하려고 하지 마시구요,
<Seony> 가상머신에 설치해서 써보세요
<ipeter> 아...네!
<Seony> 쿠분투 아직 안써보셨죠?
<ipeter> 네. 우분투가 전부입니다.
<Seony> 그럼 KDE는 아직 한 번도 못보셨겠군요...
<ipeter> 네네
<Seony> KDE가 화려하고 예뻐서, 의외로 그게 더 마음에 드실 수도 있어요
<startrack> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 근데 우분투 너무 좋아서 아직 다른거에는 눈길이 안가네요.
<ipeter> startrack: 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> ipeter: 우분투나 쿠분투나 베이스는 같잖아요
<ipeter> 넹넹
<Seony> 유저 인터페이스만 조금 다르다는 차이만 있을 뿐...
<ipeter> 이번에 14.04로 올라오고나서요
<startrack> 쿠분투가 우분투보다 더 가볍나요?
<ipeter> 이클립스 실행시키면 자바때문에 자꾸 꺼져버리네요.
<Seony> 글쎄요.  뭐가 더 가벼운지는 잘 모르겠어요
<ipeter> 일단 자바를 다시 설치하는게 낫겠죠?
<Seony> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 왜 그런지 로그를 봐야죠
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> 음..
<Seony> 자바가 잘못됐으면, 이클립스만 그런게 아니라 자바로 작성된 모든 프로그램이 제대로 안된다는 얘긴데,
<Seony> 그럴 가능성이 얼마나 되겠어요
<ipeter> 음...
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 일단 놋북이 집에 있으니 확인해봐야겠네요.
<ipeter> 언능 집에 가고 싶네요.
<Seony> 제가 제 사수한테 배운 것 중 하나가,
<ipeter> 이클립스가 안되니 답답해 죽겠습니다.
<ipeter> 네.
<Seony> 안된다고 무조건 재설치부터 하려고 하지 마라 였어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 새겨듣겠습니다.
<ipeter> 전 방금 말씀하신걸 모토로 삼고 있었거든요.
<Seony> 해결할 능력을 키워야죠.
<Seony> 재설치는 아무나 다 할 수 있거든요
<ipeter> 네네.
<Seony> 하지만 해결은 아무나 못합니다.  그게 능력이에요
<ipeter> 네네.
<ipeter> 새겨듣겠습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 새겨들을 필요까지는..
<ipeter> 뭔가 지금 안맞는게, 제 놋북이 램이 16기가인데
<ipeter> 램 15기가나 먹는거예요.
<Seony> 캐시겠죠
<ipeter> 깜짝놀라서 작업관리자 열어보니
<ipeter> 크롬에서 차지하더군요.
<Seony> 아~ 크롬...
<ipeter> 급하게 많이 먹는 크롬 프로세스 끄고 난리 쳤습니다.
<ipeter> 진짜 무섭던데요.
<Seony> 원래 웹브라우저들이 좀 그렇죠.  근데 캐시만 지워줘도 어느정도 확보될텐데요
<ipeter> 근데 그게 순간적으로 확 팬이 돌아가면서 일어난 일이라서요.
<ipeter> 아.. 진짜 이놈의 영어가 빨리 끊나야 컴퓨터에 올인하던 말던 하는데..진짜 벅차네요.
<Seony> 시험일자 정해졌어요?
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 7월 13일이랑 8월에 한번 볼꺼 같아요.
<ipeter> 아마 휴직할듯 합니다.
<ipeter> 6월 7월 두달동안이요.
<ipeter> 신청해봐야죠.
<Seony> 시험을 두번이나 봐요?
<ipeter> 네네.
<ipeter> 한번에 잘 못보면 8월에 조금이라도 더 잘봐야죠.
<Seony> 그거 비싸지 않아요?
<ipeter> 네 비쌉니다.
<ipeter> 195불이예요.
<ipeter> 학원비도 장난아니예요.
<Seony> 그러니깐요... 뭔 영어셤 보는데도 돈이 그리 들어가니..
<ipeter> 에휴.. 원래 그렇잖아요.
<ipeter> 한국은 교육이 하나의 산업이라서요.
<ipeter> ETS저놈들도 비영리 단체로 알고 있는데 뭔놈의 시험이 그리도 비싼지..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 유지 보수 쪽은 일이 없다보니, 아무래도 안되겠네요.
<ipeter> 제 pc 가져와서 만지작 거려야겠습니다.
<Seony> 일이 없는 곳에서 근무하시다니1
<Seony> 나름 좋네요...
<ipeter> 개발자에겐 최악이죠.
<drake_kr> ???
<drake_kr> 웹브라우저가 메모리 많이 먹는건 나쁜게 아닙니다
<ipeter> 근데 보통은 메모리 사용량이 다 합쳐도 2~3기가인데
<ipeter> 웹브라우저 하나 탭이 8기가를 먹어대니
<ipeter> 깜짝 놀랐죠.
<ipeter> 순간적으로요.
<drake_kr> 탭 하나가 그러면 문제가 있긴 하죠..
<drake_kr> 전에 누가 '아니 무슨 크롬이 램을 22기가나 처먹어!'라고 하길래 봤더니
<drake_kr> 열린 탭이 336개
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 크롬 은근히 무거워요.
<drake_kr> 네.
<drake_kr> 얼마전까지 오페라 쓰다가 다시 파이어폭스로 돌아왔습니다..
<ipeter> 파폭 좋아요.
<Seony> 근데 요즘 안무겁고 빠르고 성능좋은 브라우저가 어딨겠어요
<Seony> 뭐든 하나는 손해 봐야죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 파이어폭스 2.0
<ipeter> 파폭 크롬보단 가벼운거 같은데 성능도 좋아요.
<drake_kr> 안무겁고 빠르지만 렌더링이 잘 되지는 않...
<Seony> 저는 파폭은 좀 별로..
<drake_kr> 웹개발하는데는 좋을거에요 아마
<ipeter> Seony: 저도 그래서 선뜻 가지는 않아요.
<drake_kr> 파폭에서 되면 대부분의 브라우저에서 잘 됨요
<ipeter> 그래도 우분투 기본 브라우저 설정으로는 파폭으로 해놓았습니다.
<drake_kr> 웹개발하기 제일 짜증나는게 파이어폭스인데
<drake_kr> 파이어폭스에 맞춰놓으면 나머지는 거의 대부분 되는듯요
<Seony> 네 제일 짜증나요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 웹개발은 크롬이 좋은듯해요.
<Seony> 근데 파폭에 3d 레이어 뷰어는 좋더라구요
<ipeter> 요소검사때문에요.
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 크롬보다는 firefox+firebug가 훨낫죠..
<ipeter> 네네
<Seony> div 꼬였을 때 3d로 보면 좀 도움이 되더라구요
<drake_kr> 익스플로러 6가 그다음 좋은 웹브라우저
<drake_kr> 가볍고 빠르고 잘 뒈지고(어?)
<Seony> lynx 어때요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> lynx야 말로 어디든 다 돌아가는 웹브라우저계의 vim
<drake_kr> 야사도 못보는 lynx
<Seony> 그렇긴 해요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 하긴 뼈공대생은 하두리를 아스키아트로 볼거야 (...)
<Seony> 하두리 아직도 서비스 하나요?
<drake_kr> 뭐 하두리는 야사 하면 나오는 레전설 같은거죠
<Seony> 옛날에는 저도 하두리로 프로필 사진 찍고 그랬었는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 지금도 있나 궁금했어요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://mirror.enha.kr/wiki/%ED%95%98%EB%91%90%EB%A6%AC
<drake_kr> 아직 서비스는 하는군요
<Seony> 네.  아까 엔하에서 봤죠 ㅎㅎ'
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/Screenshot2014-04-24at21.57.11.png
<Seony> 옛날에 하두리로 찍은 사진 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/Screenshot2014-04-24at21.58.18.png
<ipeter> 우와..훈남.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<Seony> 이것도 추억 돋는 사진이네요 ㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ihavnoth: 혹시 옛날에 단군넷에서 noth라는 닉네임 쓰셨어요?
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 단군넷이 어디죠? 기억이 안나서요
<Seony> 제가 뭐 하나 보여드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 단군하니 생각나네.. 단군의 땅..
<ihavnoth> 거의 noth는 제닉일꺼에요
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/Screenshot2014-04-24at21.59.48.png
<Seony> 여기 아얄씨 화면 보시면 noth님 등장... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 젠투 쓸 때 창 투명하게 만든 것도 나름 능력이라고 찍어둔 스샷인데..
<Seony> 날짜를 보니 2003년 12월이네요
<ihavnoth> 아이피 조회해봐야겠네요
<drake_kr> 위키 만들어놓으니 사람들 잘 쓰네요..
<Seony> 다행이네요.  전 솔직히 페북 좀 별로거든요
<Seony> 검색이 안되서..
<drake_kr> 도쿠위키도 다 좋은데.. 제가 봐도 진입장벽이 있어서..
<drake_kr> 미디어위키로 진행한거구요..
<Seony> 미디어 위키가 제일 나은거 같아요
<drake_kr> 대문빼고는 자유수정
<drake_kr> 글이 괜찮게 다듬어지면 잠금 걸고 하는건 채연이가 할테고..
<Seony> 이거 혹시 문서 전체목록 볼 수 있는 페이지가 따로 있나요?
<drake_kr> 관리자 권한인가 있어야 할걸요
<Seony> 일단 저도 계정은 만들었는데, php mail함수에서 메일을 보낼 수 없다네요
<drake_kr> 일단 메일서버 세팅이 안돼있을거에요
<razGon_KenzFld> 가장 웹브라우징 하기 좋은 놈은 크롬인거 같은데 무거운거 같아서요.
<Seony> 아 그렇군요
<razGon_KenzFld> 지금은 파폭으로 옮겼는데. 않좋은것도 있는데, 쓰다보니 좋네요.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 크롬다시 함 기회줘볼까요?
<Seony> 파폭도 컴퓨터별로 검색기록, 쿠키 등등 전부 싱크 되나요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 옙
<razGon_KenzFld> 되는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<Seony> 일단 그점에선 괜찮네요
<yemharc> 크롬의 최대 장점은 sync-up 같아요
<razGon_KenzFld> 그렇죠.
<yemharc> 디바이스간 동기화가 제가 보기엔 제일 빠른거 같네요
<razGon_KenzFld> 어디가든 계속  이어지기 쉽게 되어 있죠. 단, 리소스관리가 영....
<drake_kr> 원래 파폭에 플러그인이 있고 구글이 제공하던건데
<drake_kr> 뺏어갔음
<yemharc> 근데 이게 "메모리를 제물로 바쳐 동기화 타임을 줄인다" 같은 느낌이라......
<razGon_KenzFld> 그렇군요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 캐쉬군요.
<Seony> 저는 캐시 많이 쓰는 점에서는 반대하지 않습니다.  캐시=속도 라고 생각하거든요
<Seony> 원하면 캐시야 비워주면 되니깐요..
<yemharc> 그렇긴 하죠
<yemharc> 맥도 시스템 캐쉬가 장난 아니기도 하고.....
<drake_kr> Seony님, 강인구, 한상곤은 디렉터로 승급하였습니다
<Seony> 네 장난 아니죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 오오
<yemharc> drake_kr: 그러고 보니 로코팀 인증 문제는 어찌 됐어요?
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 저 내일 좀 늦을거 같습니다.
<Seony> drake_kr: 부컨택터로 임명된 사람들 아얄씨에 닉 박으라고 했는데 아무도 안오네요
<bluedusk> 친구놈이 이사한다고 짐나르는거좀 도와달라내요
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 네
<drake_kr> 으으 이눔들
<drake_kr> 혹시 조채연군은 인사했나요?
<Seony> 아뇨
<drake_kr> 음 딱 보름만 더 기다려보고
<drake_kr> 액션 없으면 다른 친구 구해야죠
<drake_kr> 조금 급하게 군 면이 없지 않네요 그부분에 대해서는..
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 채연군은 연예중이라서요..
<drake_kr> 그건 알고 있습니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 녀석은 마법을 이미 잃었죠.
<drake_kr> 그래서 소개좀 해달라고 했어요
<yemharc> 학생증 꼭 들고 다니라고 말해줬어요
<razGon_KenzFld> 더이상 마법유저가 아니죠.
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 교복을 입어도 술/담배를 살 수 있는 녀석입니다 무시하지 마시죠
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아 조상무님 이야기 하시나 보군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 첨에 조상무라고 소개 받아서 진짜인줄...............
<drake_kr> 96학번 조채연
<yemharc> 상무님 포스이긴 하죠
<yemharc> 아 그 짤이 없네...
<yemharc> 합성짤이 대박인게 있었는데......
<drake_kr> 자바 두명 타세요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 그
<yemharc> 공장 배경으로 작업복 입고 있고 "근로기준법 좋아하시네" 하던거요
<drake_kr> 아그겈ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그게 제대로 상무님 포스라 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 14.04 나오고 포럼에 글이 늘었네요
<yemharc> 대부분이 trouble이라는게 슬프지만요...
<Seony> drake_kr: 위키 대문이요, 위키 대문에 안적혀있는 내용이면 왠지 위키에 없을 것 같은 느낌이 드는데요.
<Seony> 다시 말하자면, 위키를 작성할 때, 대문에다 작성을 해야할 것 같다는 느낌이 듭니다.
<yemharc> 그거 나중가면 index가 너무 길어지지 않을까요
<drake_kr> 아직 쌓인 내용이 많지 않아 그런듯 싶어요
<Seony> 예를 들면, 제가 지금 문서를 하나 작성하려고 하는데요,
<yemharc> 그리고 우분투 위키인데 내용이 제일 많은 글이 "우분투에서 젠투로 넘어가려는 용자들을 위한 지침서"라니.........
<Seony> 대문에다 작성해야할지, 새로 만들어야할지 모르겠어요
<drake_kr> 그건 그때그때 판단해서 하시면 되고요
<bluedusk> 헐 전 우분투에서 아치로 넘어가려는데..
<bluedusk> 아 역시 대세는 젠투인가요?
<drake_kr> 디렉터로 승급해 드렸으니, 제목 자체를 잘못 작성하셨더라도 수정 하시면 됩니다
<yemharc> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/UbuntuToGentooMigrationComplicatedHowTo
<drake_kr> 아오 다쿠서쿨 변태새끼
<yemharc> 아 역시나? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 들어오자마자 용어가...
<ipeter> 무슨일이신가요?
<yemharc> yemharc  그리고 우분투 위키인데 내용이 제일 많은 글이 "우분투에서 젠투로 넘어가려는 용자들을 위한 지침서"라니.........
<bluedusk> 음 나도 우붕투에서 아치로 넘어가려는 용자를 위한 가이드를 만들어야겟군
<bluedusk> 일단 삽질부터 좀 해보고
<ihavnoth> 저기 위키 계정은 우분투 포럼 계정 그대로 사용하는건가요?
<yemharc> 따로 가입해야 하네요
<drake_kr> 위키에 업로드 용량도 꽤 크게 잡아놨으니..
<drake_kr> 근데 위키 계정은
<drake_kr> 대문 수정 하는게 아니라면 로그인 안해도 수정가능하게 되어 있습니다
<drake_kr> 문서가 어느정도 쌓이면 로그인 이용자만 수정하도록 변경하긴 하겠지만요
<ihavnoth> 아이디 첫글자가 대문자가 되버렸어요 -.-
<lexlove> 저는 먼저 퇴근합니다. 즐거운 주말 보내세요~
<Seony> 들어가세요
<ihavnoth> 안녕히 가세요
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<drake_kr> 오늘 저녁 모임에서는 술 안 마시겠지..
<yemharc> 설마
<drake_kr> 개인적인 모임
<razGon_KenzFld> 와... 좋겠네요.
<ipeter> 저도 오늘은 집에 빨리 들어가려구요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 흐... 아무래도.
<razGon_KenzFld> 파폭에서 다시 크롬으로.
<razGon_KenzFld> 파폭의 북마크를 크롬으로 옮기는 방법은요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 그냥 폴더 복사하면 될까요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 아무래도 호환성은 크롬이 좋은거 같아요.
<ipeter> 내보내는거 있지 않나요?
<ipeter> 크롬에서 북마크 내보내는거있었는데
<ipeter> 파폭에도 있지 않을까 생각됩니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 파폭대로 매력은 있는데 말이죠.
<ihavnoth> 전 xmark를 사용합니다 ^.^
<Seony> 위키에 짤막한 팁 같은 거 올려도 되는거죠?
<drake_kr> 맘대로 올려도 되죠
<Seony> 지금 몇개 올리는 중이거든요
<drake_kr> hackingu 부콘택터님아 콘택터님의 부름에 왜 응답안함
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<igxactly> 아;;;?
<igxactly> ????
<razGon_KenzFld> 저는 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 내일 뵈요.
<igxactly> 안녕히~
<bluedusk> 넵
<bluedusk> 내일?
<drake_kr> 오 6시까지 13분 남았는뎅
<bluedusk> razGon_KenzFld, 낼 모임 오시나요?
<drake_kr> 내일???
<razGon_KenzFld> 아!!
<razGon_KenzFld> irc에서요.
<yemharc> 음
<bluedusk> 음
<drake_kr> 벌써 가심
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr: 위키에서 표 지원 안해요?
<bluedusk> 전 주말에 아얄씨 출근안하는데
<drake_kr> 음 확장플러그인이 필요한건가
<drake_kr> 아 좀더 알아봐야것넹
<drake_kr> 표는 ||| || 이런식으로 해서 들어갈텐데
<yemharc> 표가 {|ㅁㄴㅇㄹ|ㅁㅇㄴㄹ|} 이런 식인데
<yemharc> 아예 아무것도 출력이 안되네요
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 퇴근시간 다가오니 나머지는 집에서 해야지
<drake_kr> igxactly: 부컨택터 아저씨는 주컨택터 Seony 님께 인사를 드려야 하는것 아닌가!!
<igxactly> 넙죽
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> igxactly: 는 누구신지?
<bluedusk> 강인구님
<bluedusk> hackingu 라는 아이디 쓰시기도 하고
<yemharc> 아하
<igxactly> 헛 블덕옹께서 기억을하시다니 무궁한 영광...
<igxactly> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 찍었는데 맞았군요
<bluedusk> ㄱㅅㄱㅅ
<igxactly> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 역시 전 찍기 실력이 좋은듯..=_=
<chicken> 오잉?
<chicken> 갑자기 왜 이리 멤버가 -ㅅ-
<chicken> ...
<chicken> 30명 넘은건 아마도 ... -ㅅ- ..
<chicken> 거의 몇달만인듯
<chicken> 어우 등짝 허리 엉뎅이 뒷목 어께야 -ㅅ-
<Seony> 위키에 코드 신택스 하이라이트는 어떻게 해요?
<chicken> 그거 활성화 안됐어요
<chicken> <syntaxhighlight lang="blabla"> 쓰고
<chicken> 코드 쭉 적은 다음에 </syntaxhighlight> 닫아주시면 (xml처럼...)
<chicken> http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Extension:SyntaxHighlight_GeSHi
<igxactly> ...재접합니다
<chicken> 이렇게 됩니다.
<chicken> 오늘 Enlightenment 세미나 슬라이드 봤는데
<igxactly> ...?
<chicken> 래스터맨 웃겼 ....
<chicken> Enlightenment에 svn을 치우고 git으로 갈아버린다고 하니까 *발git! ....
<chicken> 근데 그동네에서 하는 보통 욕은 욕이 아니라더군요.
<Seony> <syntaxhighlight lang="bash 했는데 잘 안되네요...">
<chicken> 활성화가 안되어 있을거예요
<Seony> 이거 익스텐션 설치해야 나오는거 아니에요?
<chicken> 설치는 했을텐데
<drake_kr> 음
<chicken> 그 뭐지 LocalSettings.php 봐야 ..
<drake_kr> 기본값 설치하겠냐고 나와서 체크 했는데
<drake_kr> 활성화는 어디서 해요?
<chicken> 미디어 위키 디렉터리 들어가신다음에
<chicken> extensions에 뭐 들어갔나 보시고
<chicken> 들어가 있으면
<chicken> LocalSettings.php에
<chicken> require_once "$IP/extensions/plugin/plugin.php
<chicken> "
<chicken>  이런식으로 넣으시면 돼요
<ipeter> drake_kr: 2차는 어디서 이뤄지나요?
<ipeter> 제가 학원 마치고 갈 수 있을듯 싶습니다.
<chicken> http://pastebin.com/RFGUQuKG
<chicken> 이런식으로 설정 넣으시면 됩니다.
<drake_kr> 2차는 고기부페 하나 예약해서 가려구요
<ipeter> 네네...
<ipeter> 회비는 얼마죠?
<drake_kr> 미니멈 2만원이요
<ipeter> 네네..
<ipeter> 내일 가게되면 오토위즈님께 전화드리고 뵙도록 하겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 신택스 활성화 됐는지 봐주세용
<drake_kr> 전 담배좀
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 잘 됩니다.
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다 = 자택근무 하러 갑니다
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<KyulingLee> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<igxactly_mobile_> 오셨네요
<Seony> 새로 임명되신 부컨택터시죠?
<chicken> 테스트는 ...
<chicken> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/UbuntuToGentooMigrationComplicatedHowTo#.EC.9D.B4_.EC.AF.A4.EC.97.90.EC.84.9C_.EC.83.9D.EA.B0.81.ED.95.B4.EB.B3.B4.EB.8A.94_.EC.9A.B0.EB.B6.84.ED.88.AC.EC.9D.98_.EA.B0.95.EC.A0.90
<chicken> 이 페이지로 ...
<Seony> 이미 제가 테스트 했습니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/TTY_%EC%9E%90%EB%8F%99%EB%A1%9C%EA%B7%B8%EC%9D%B8
<ipeter> 퇴근하겠습니다.
<ipeter> 오늘은 집에 빨리 들어가볼께요.
<KyulingLee> 넵
<ipeter> 집에서 접속하면 그때 뵙겠습니다.
<ipeter> 수고하셔요.
<chicken> Cite.php도 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ ~(ㅠㅠ)~
<KyulingLee> 새로 부임한 부컨텍터입니다
<Seony> KyulingLee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules 읽으시구요
<KyulingLee> 읽었습니다.
<chicken> <chicken> Seony /  등의 내용의 경우 pastbin을 이용해주세요 -> pastebin
<chicken> 위키가 되니 URL을 올리면 자동 링크도 되겠군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Seony> chicken: 수정했습니다.  감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<chicken> 가만 .. 뭘 말씀드리려고 했드라 ..
<chicken> 또 까먹었네요 _0_
<Seony> KyulingLee: 혹시 컴퓨터를 늘상 켜놓으시면, 여기에 접속 계속 해주시구요,
<drake_kr> 저도 이제 개인적인 만남의 장소로
<chicken> 전에 소개해주셨던게 있었는데
<chicken> 우분투에서도 pastebin 주소 있지 않나요?
<chicken> drake_kr, 타임!
<chicken> Cite.php도 활성화 해주세요 ~(~_~)~
<Seony> KyulingLee: 그외에도 시간 나시면 자주 접속해주세요.
<Realignist> 저처럼 눌러 앉아도 좋습니다 :D
<Seony> 저는 닉을 아예 2개를 박아놨죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Work^Seony랑 Server^Seony
<chicken> 저도 닉 두개 ... 어제부터 닉 2개로 박았 -ㅅ-
<chicken> 하나는 집 하나는 여기
<chicken> (여긴 어디?ㅅ?)
<drake_kr> 일단 cite 활성화도 했습니다
<Realignist> 넵... 저도 irccloud에다가 @Realigner를 올려놓고 모바일에서 쓰고... 맥에선 이걸로...
<Seony> 근데 닉 박아두면 쓸만한게, 해당 위치가 살았는지 죽었는지 판단할 수 있는 방법이 되더라구요
<KyulingLee> @
<chicken> \-_-/ 이야~*
<chicken> 위키에 버닝해도 될 기세
<KyulingLee> Seony: irccloud로 상시 확인할 수 있도록 해두겠습니다.
<Realignist> 사실 모바일에서 죽지 않고 계속 쓸 수 있는 irc를 찾다가 irccloud 월 5달러씩 쓰고 있는데 음 괜찮은 것 같습니다.
<Realignist> 모바일 연동도 편하고 좋아요 :D
<Seony> KyulingLee: 제가 시간 되는대로 캐노니컬 공식문서에 컨택터 등록시켜놓을테니까, 나중에 여기 아얄씨에서 몇가지 알려드릴께요
<igxactly_mobile_> Seony: 그런데 제가 예전에 다른 닉으로 동의했지 싶은데 다시 해야 하려나요
<igxactly_mobile_> 전산으로 관리하시는 게 아니시죠
<Seony> 동의라니?
<igxactly_mobile_> IRC 룰이요
<chicken> 그런건 없는데욬
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  그건 그냥 다 같이 노력하자라는 거지
<Seony> 동의했는데 안지키면 체포하겠다는 건 아냐
<igxactly_mobile_> 예전에 뭔가 동의서같은 거 보낸 기억이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Realignist> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<igxactly_mobile_> 있었던 것 같은데 맞죠?
<Seony> 없었어 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그런거 언제 일일히 다 만들고 있어 ㅎㅎ
<chicken> 잠시 안드로메다를 여행하고 오신듯
<chicken> ~(_~_)~
<Seony> 그거 만들 시간 있으면 빨리 가서 툼레이더 해야돼
<chicken> 규링옹 부럽 ...
<chicken> 시험도 끝나고
<chicken> -ㅅ-
<chicken> ...
<chicken>  /-ㅠ-/ 이야~*
<chicken> 모드. -ㅅ-
<igxactly_mobile_> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그럼 전 이따 집에 가서 접속
<Realignist> 오늘은 정말 마가 낀 날인 것 같네요 에휴...
<Realignist> 앞으로 전 치킨을 먹을 때 치킨무는 먹지 못할 것 같습니다 orz...
<Seony> 위키에 한 6개 올렸습니다 ㅎㅎ
<chicken> 치킨무먹고 ...
<chicken> 응가함 ?ㅅ?
<Realignist> 치킨무 국물을 따로 처리를 안했는데, 그걸 다 흘려버려서
<Realignist> 그거 닦고 에휴
<igxactly_mobile_> Realignist: 기한?
<Realignist> (...) 그래도 모니터 사서 기쁨니다 :D
<Realignist> @igxactly_mobile_ 본명을 알려주세요!
<chicken> 난 칙힌을 못먹어서 매일 술푸...(응?)
<Realignist> 형님은 태생적으로 치킨과 인연이 아니신 것 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Realignist> 알파스캔 모니터 괜찮네요. 회사에서 싼맛에 샀는데 풀HD IPS도 좋지만, 모니터 디자인이 이뻐서..
<chicken> 쳇 -ㅅ- 망할치킨 ...
<chicken> 치킨을 못먹어서 겨란으로 연명하는 불쌍한 묘생 -ㅅ-
<Realignist> chicken이 망할 치킨이라고 해도
<Realignist> 설득력이 전혀 없잖아요!
<chicken> ...
<chicken> (그러하다)
<igxactly_mobile_>  알파스캔 유일한단점은 VESA마운트 Realignist
<Realignist> 딱히 VESA 마운트를 쓸 일이 없으니까요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Realignist> 회사에서 듀얼모니터용으로 샀습니다
<igxactly_mobile_> ㅋㅋ 굿
<Seony> 포럼 위키에 팁 몇개 간단히 올렸습니다.  보시고 이상 있으면 편집 해주세요
<igxactly_mobile_> 네
<chicken> 베사마운트 하니까 생각나는게
<chicken> 듀얼모니터 마운트를 아는 분이 가지고 있는데 -ㅅ-
<chicken> 거기다 24인치 두개를 퍽.
<chicken> ...
<Realignist> 호옹이
<Realignist> 늦은 점심으로 분식을 먹었는데 속이 영 안좋네요.
<Realignist> 기름기 없는걸 먹다가 갑자기 기름기 많은걸 먹으니까 속이 못버티는군요 ;ㅅ;
<igxactly_mobile_> 급격한 변화에는 몸이 ㅋㅋ
<Realignist> 일단 기름기는 약때문에 웱...
<chicken> 와퍼 3처넌 오늘까진데 -ㅅ-
<chicken> 지금 갈까 -ㅅ- ..
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ihavnoth> usb 12.04 깔린거 업글해봐야겠네요
<samahui_> 즐거운 주말들 보내세요
<samahui_> 저도 이만 퇴근 !!!합니다
<samahui_> 모임 즐겁게 잘하시고요. 전 집안일과 농구시합으로 참석은 어려울거 같네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 다음에 뵈요 ~
<igxactly> .
<ihavnoth> 한글 잘되는군요 ^.^
<igxactly> ??
<igxactly> ihavnoth: 어떤? 입력기 설정 하셨나요
<ihavnoth> 네
<igxactly> ibus 쓰시나요?
<ihavnoth> 이번건 ibus로 해봤어요
<ihavnoth> 회사 컴퓨터는 nabi썼거든요
<igxactly> 보통은 nabi 사용하시나보군요
<igxactly> 저는 uim을 사용하는데
<igxactly> sublime text라든가 보통 x 입력기들이 잘 동작하지 않는 경우에 대해서 uim이 최고인 것 같더군요
<ihavnoth> 노틸러스가 libunity9를 쓰네요
<igxactly> 아? 왜 쓰는거죠;
<ihavnoth> 모르겠어요
<DarkCircle> 음 이상하군요. 그놈 공식 배포 저장소에 있는건 libunity 안씁니다.
<DarkCircle> 아마 캐노니컬에서 포크해서 조금 바꿨나보네요
<DarkCircle> UI 때문에 맞출려고요
<igxactly> 그렇겠죠
<ihavnoth> unity 단어 들어가는 패키지 다 지웠더니 노틸러스도 같이 지워지네요
<DarkCircle> 유니티랑 동질성이 확보되게 .
<igxactly> http://askubuntu.com/questions/252325/why-do-many-gnome-application-packages-depend-on-libunity9
<igxactly> 런처 아이콘에 알림 갯수 뱃지가 뜨게 하는 데 사용하나봐요
<igxactly> 노틸러스에서는 파일 전송 완료 알림이라든가
<igxactly> 그런 거겠죠
<igxactly> 그런데 진짜 unity 관련 패키지를 다 지워야만 하나요
<ihavnoth> 아뇨 제가 안써서 지우는거에요
<ihavnoth> comiz 패밀리랑 unity패밀리
<igxactly> unity 쉘 자체만 지우면... 아 용량차지 문제도 있네요
<igxactly> 그러고보니 저는 시험삼아 Gnome 3를 Ubuntu 14.04에서 기본 unity 환경 상태에서 추가로 설치했는데 영 이상하더군요;;
<ihavnoth> kde qt compiz unity 요런거 들어가는거 주로 안써서 지울려고요
<ihavnoth> 내일 모임은 남자 밖에 없겠죠?
<ihavnoth> grub 설치할 디바이스 기본값을 어디서 바꿀까요?
<ihavnoth> atom netbooke
<ihavnoth> 아톰 넷북도 14.04로~~~
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 안자냐
<ujuc> 아니..
<ujuc> 뭐.ㅡ.ㅡ 들어오면 있으요.ㅡ.ㅡ;
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-26
<chicken> <ihavnoth> 내일 모임은 남자 밖에 없겠죠? (.....)
<chicken> 설마 -ㅅ- ...
<Realigner> 모임에 가고싶었는데 음...
<Realigner> 자고 일어났더니 지금이네요 ㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> 저도 비슷한 시간에 일어났네요
<ihavnoth> 배터리 예상 시간을 계산못하네요
<AutoWiZ> 뭐 저도 지금 출발할려고 합니다.
<SunGyo> 쿨럭...
<SunGyo> 그위버로는 처음 접속하는데, 잘 들리시나요?
<Sungyo_Web> SunGyo
<SunGyo> ?
<razGon_WeB> 안녕하세요?
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<ahoops_> 뉴스를 보니 그닥 좋지는 않지만요;;
#ubuntu-ko 2014-04-27
<ahoops_> 흑 요즘 코딩이 왜캐 재미있는지 아주 진짜 막 행복하군요.
<ahoops_> 뉴스만 안보면 행복할수있을듯;;
<ahoops_> 천하의 개쌍놈들!
<DarkCircle> 졸려
<DarkCircle> 졸렸 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 근면성실하게 출근해야 -ㅅ-
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Realigner_Chat> 안녕하세용
<chicken> 오늘도 평화롭네요 -ㅅ-
<chicken> 썩을 파폭은 또 왜 안꺼지는거얔ㅋㅋㅋ
<chicken>  주분투에서 뭔가 ... 더러운 버그가 있나보네요
<SunGyo> DarkCircle : 노크노크
<chicken> ~(_~_)~
<SunGyo> 너브죽......
<chicken> 너브죽 (_ _ )
<chicken> 주일 예배 드리고 지금 오셨나보네요 -ㅅ-
<SunGyo> 뭐...교회가 집이니....
<SunGyo> 끝나는대로 쉬고 싶은 쉴 수 있습니다. 다만...마무리 지을 일들을 마무리 짓는게 좋아서요.^^
<SunGyo> 닉네임이 눈에 익지 않아서 그런데, ReadyToActs 님이신가요?
<chicken> 아뇽
<SunGyo> 아. 그러시군요. 저를 알고 계신거 같아서요...^^;;;
<chicken> DarkCircle 의 야외 계정이요 'ㅅ'/
<chicken> 계정이라니 ...
<chicken> _-_
<chicken> 닉.
<SunGyo> 아......................( _ _) 그래서  DarkCircle 님을 흔드니 chicken이 대답을 ...쿨럭;;;
<SunGyo> 음...그러니까, 그거요. 페일세이브
<SunGyo> 그거 세부 사항을 좀 알 수 있을까요?
<chicken> 세부사항이라기보단 그냥 서버 몇대놓고 리플리케이션 하는거라고 보시면됩니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<chicken> 평소때는 부하분산이고
<SunGyo>  Seony: 너브죽......
<chicken> 비상시에는 ...
<chicken> _-_ ...
<Seony> 방금 툼레이더 리부트 다 깼는데, 무지 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 오. 툼레이더. 오랜만에 듣는걸요.
<Seony> 네.  작년에 나온 툼레이더 2013 이요
<Seony> 라라가 예뻐서... 스토리도 재밌었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> chicken, 말로 듣기는 쉬운데 실제로 구현하려면 천 단위가 든다는거군요..
<SunGyo> 아...라라...
<SunGyo> 듣기만 해도 설레이는 그 이름이네요...*(ㅡ,.ㅡ)*
<Seony> 근데 기존의 알고계시던 라라랑 얼굴이 완전히 다릅니다.
<SunGyo> 렌더링을 잘 했나보네요
<Seony> 렌더링이 아니라, 얼굴이 달라요
<SunGyo> 헉.
<SunGyo> 그 라라가 아니군요....이 라라는....
<Seony> http://theoryflaw.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/tombraider01.jpg
<Seony> 이렇게 생겼습니다
<SunGyo> 아..심쿵...
<Seony> 여기도 ㅎㅎ http://mandawhitney.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/tombraider2013-03-0501yu26.jpg
<SunGyo> http://www.playwares.com/xe/gametalk/27659014
<SunGyo> 음. 요래 보니 비교가 잘 되는걸요.ㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 이 처자는 제가 알던 그 라라가 아니군요. 이건...정말 돈을 많이 들인,
<Seony> 링크주신 페이지에 있는 트레일러 영상 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 정말 정말 공을 많이 들인 라라인걸요 +_+
<SunGyo> 음? 영상은 못봤는데 봐야겠네요.
<SunGyo> ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 오오~ 영상 잘만들었는데요.
<Seony> 영화를 보는듯 하네요
<SunGyo> 툼레이더가 정말 많이 바뀌었는걸요
<Seony> 게임 속 장면으로만 만들었는데, 이번거는 정말 연출 잘한거 같아요.
<Seony> 간만에 재밌는 겜 했습니다
<SunGyo> 이번 라라를 보면 꼭 이전에 파이널판타지 5인가 6인가의 여주인공이 생각나는걸요
<SunGyo> 우와. 주인공에게 감정이입이 팍팍 되는데요.
<Seony> 이번 툼레이더가, 그러니까 우리가 알고있는 여전사 라라 크로프트가 어떻게 그렇게 됐는지, 21살 시절의 얘기가 배경이라네요
<SunGyo> 그래서 젊게 나오나요?ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 대학교 갓졸업하고 탐험 떠나는 시점이에요
<SunGyo> 두번째 보내주신 사진은 세이브해놓겠습니다.......ㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> (꺄울~!)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<chicken> 페북 데이터 fetch하는거 저만 문제가 있나요? 흠 ..
<AutoWiZ> 안녕하세요
<chicken> (_ _   ) 너부죽
<SunGyo> chicken,  그렇게 페일세이브 시스템을 갖추는데 서버를 구입하는데만 천 단위가 든다는건가요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<SunGyo> 안녕하세요~~~~
<chicken> 천단위도 싸게싸게 해서 천단위지요.
<chicken> 보통 서버 놓을때 한두대 가지곤 안되거든요 'ㅅ';
<SunGyo> 서버가 몇개정도 필요한거에요?
<chicken> 서비스 규모 및 사용자 단위 시간당 접속수에 따라 달라요.
<Seony> failover 생각 중이신가봐요?
<chicken> 네 그런듯
<Seony> 웹서비스면, 굳이 그렇게 복잡하게 안해도 되는데..
<SunGyo> failover라고도 하나요?
<SunGyo> '-' 옷. 그런가요?!
<chicken> 근데 보통 개인용으로 쓸때는 failover를 설계할 일이 그렇게 많지가 않은데 ..
<Seony> chicken, 아예 필요가 없죠
<chicken> 아얘 필요가 없는건 아닌데
<chicken> 만약 그지경까지 갔으면
<chicken> IDC로 넘어가죠 보통 ㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 나중에 웹서비스 할때 어떤게 필요한지가 궁금해서요.
<Seony> 서버가 중단됐을 때 심각한 수준의 금전적인 피해가 생기지 않는 한에서는, 그렇게까지는 안하셔도 된다는게 제 의견입니다...
<Seony> 웹서비스라면 그런 수준의 failover 구축은 필요없구요,
<chicken> 웹서비스가 아무리 규모가 커도 웬만한 개인 규모로는 ... 한두대 정도면 됩니다. 데이터 살리는 정도만 잘해도 큰 문제가 없죠.
<Seony> 그냥 reverse proxy만 잘 돌리셔도 되요
<chicken> 레이드 잘 붙이고
<Seony> 일단, rev-proxy에 db replica 구축하고, 하드 레이드 해놓으면 뭐...
<SunGyo> (검색을 해야 하는데 라라 사진을 못넘기겠어요...)
<Seony> 더 이상 할 게 없네요
<chicken> 글게요 ... 할게 없어요.
<chicken> 근데 제대로 하려면 머신 한대는 제 3의 장소에 두는게 좋아요 'ㅅ'
<chicken> 한대라니 ... 하여가..ㄴ. ..
<chicken> 삼성SDS처럼 서비스 날라가서 병맛 케이스만 안되면 됩니다.
<AutoWiZ> ㅎㅎ 삼성
<chicken> 데이터 잘 살리고 ..
<chicken> 삼성은 데이터 관리는 끝내줘요
<chicken> 프론엔드에 투자 안해서 그렇지
<SunGyo> 삼성쪽에서 그런적이 있었나요?
<chicken> 과천SDS  불났었죠 얼마전에
<chicken> 딱 일주일전인가 그랬구나 -ㅅ-
<chicken> 오늘 뉴스도 없고 왜이리 평화로울까 했더니 16시쯤엔가 불났다고 ...
<SunGyo> 프론엔드는 뭘 말하는거에요?
<chicken> 웹서버요
<SunGyo> 서비스가 날라갔다는건...서버실 자체가 아예 화제나 뭐 그런식으로 '날라가~'바리는걸 말씀이신거죠??
<chicken> 네
<SunGyo> 그러니까...큰 규모가 아닌이상, 왠만해서는 한 서버실 안에서 존버정신으로 버틸 수 있다는거네요?
<chicken> http://news.donga.com/Main/3/all/20140420/62908113/
<chicken> 봇탱이가 없어서 제목 표시는 못하지만 ...
<SunGyo> 백업이나 뭐 그런것만 물리적 장소 분리 해주구요.
<chicken> 삼성SDS 과천센터 불…9개층 태우고 진화
<chicken> 웃긴건 화재시 진화장치도 제대로 동작 안했다는거. .
<SunGyo> 아. 그게 쫌 궁금했는데요.
<SunGyo> 서버실에서 진화장치가 작동하면.....컴퓨터들이 다 젖는건데,
<SunGyo> 오.똑.해.해야하죠~~~??
<chicken> 뭐 자체적으로 전원 내리고 스프링쿨러 돌리죠.
<chicken> 보통 서버센터라면 온도유지 습도유지한다고 간헐적으로 물을 뿌리기도 하는데
<Seony> 스프링클러가 돌아갔을 정도면, 자체적으로 도저히 수습이 안되는 지경까지 갔다는 거에요
<chicken> 근데 저 위 링크정도의 상황이면 스프링쿨러가 돌아가는게 정상이거든요.
<chicken> 머신이 홀라당 탔다고 하니까 뭐 ...
<chicken> http://blog.samsung.com/4667/
<chicken> 11층 ..
<SunGyo> 그러니까 결국 서버실에도 스프링쿨러를 해놓아야 한다는 것인데,
<SunGyo> 불나면.....아주 크게 망하는거네요....
<SunGyo> 어유 무시라~
<chicken> 뭐 예상했던거지만 삼성의 데이터 관리 역량은 확실히 입증된거고 ...
<chicken> 서비스 관리는 ....
<chicken> ...
<chicken> 서비스쪽으론 감각이 별로 ...
<SunGyo> 금융이나 이런쪽이 페일오버쪽으로 민감한거네요?
<chicken> 금융쪽은 서버 한대만 나가도 난리가 나죠.
<chicken> 서버 한대가 나가는 수준이면 무지 치명적.
<chicken> 하드 한개라면 모를까.
<SunGyo> 서버도 수명이 있는데 어쩔 수 없는 상황에선 어찌 대응하는거죠?
<Seony> 미리 대비하죠
<Seony> 어차피 수명이 다될 때쯤되면 성능이 구려서, 다른 서버를 구입하게 됩니다
<chicken> 서버마다 구매일시 내구연한 그거 다 체크해서 제대로 동작을 하는놈이라도 그냥 날짜 딱 되면 하드 싹 빼고 본체는 폐기처분합니다.
<chicken> IBM 같은데서 양복입은 언니가 와서 *-ㅅ-*
<chicken> 철컹!
<SunGyo> 서버쪽도 배울게 정말 많네요.
<SunGyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Seony> 개발이랑은 완전 다른 분야니깐요
<Seony> 보통 서버 쪽을 하면 네트워킹도 같이 하게됩니다.
<SunGyo> '분야'가 다르다는 표현이 옳네요.
<SunGyo> 아. 궁금한게 있었는데요, '서버'용 컴퓨터와 '데스크탑'과 하드웨어상의 차이가 있나요?
<SunGyo> 굴러다니는 데스크탑 가지고 써버 만들어서 쓰곤 하는데, 데스크탑과 서버와 무슨 차이가 있는지 궁금해지더라구요. 서버컴을 쓰면 어떤 이점이 있는지가 궁금해요.
<Seony> 보드가 가장 크구요,
<Seony> 파워 서플라이도 다르고...
<AutoWiZ> 뭐 pc 로 서버 운영하는사람도 있지만. 메이커 서버의 경우 하드웨어가 전부 서버용 이지요.
<Seony> 그외 하드디스크나 인터페이스가 좀 다른 것만 빼면 비슷비슷하지 않나 싶네요
<chicken> 아 그러고 보니 요새 중고 서버를 어디서 파는지 모르겠네요
<chicken> 옛날에는 화곡동지옥이라고 유명한데가 있었는데
<Seony> 서버를 구입하게 되면, 일반인에게는 필요없는 시리얼 콘솔 장치가 있다거나, 리던던트 파워서플라이가 있다거나 하는 식이죠
<chicken> 소리는 더럽게 시끄럽고
<AutoWiZ> 보통 발열많고 시끄럽고 ㅋㅋ 심심해서 한대 샀다가 도저히 사무실에 놓고는 못살겠더라구요
<chicken> 데톱 살때는 필요없던 장비를 더 사야하는 부담감이 -ㅅ-
<chicken> 렉케이스나 AVR <- 칩 아님. 도 가끔은 필요해요
<chicken> 전기 설계 그지같이 했다면 더더욱.
<AutoWiZ> 간만에 삼계탕 먹었더니 기분이 좋네요 아홍홍
<chicken> 닥이라니 -ㅅ- ...
 * chicken (...)
<SunGyo> 닭을 드셨습니다.....( _ _)
<AutoWiZ> 아 . 아직 닥 먹으면 안되나요?
 * chicken 왜 날!
<SunGyo> 아니요. 옆에 '닭'님께서 계셔서....
<AutoWiZ> 아하 ㅎㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 닭이 웁니다. 닭~닭~닭~닭~닭~
<AutoWiZ> 울려드려서 죄송합니다. ^^
<SunGyo> 저는 닭을 집에서 즐겨 튀겨먹죠. 닭은 매우 좋은 단백질 공급원이에요.
 * chicken (......)
<Realignist> 흠
<Realignist> gma
<Realignist> 흠
<SunGyo> 그럼...마땅한 데스크탑을 걍 웹써버로 써도 무방한건가요?
<Realignist> 저녁은 닭이 먹고 싶네요
<Realignist> 써도 크게 무난합니다.
<SunGyo> 어떤 닭을 기대하시죠? 튀긴거? 쌂은거?
<Realignist> 튀긴 것도 좋고 구은 것도 좋은데
<Realignist> 요즘은 구운게 먹고 싶네요
<Realignist> 살빼야해서...
<Seony> 오늘 KFC에서 후라이드 10조각에 $13 이라고 메일 왔는데...
<Realignist> 으맞;;
<Seony> 닭 얘기하니까 그거 생각나네요
<Realignist> 으맞...
<SunGyo> KFC하니 대뜸 시즈닝을 연구하고 싶어지네요.....
<chicken> 동네에 굽네칙힌 있는데 거기 닥은 먹어도 괜찮은지 실험 안해봤네 -ㅅ-
<Realignist> @Seony님: 어떤거죠?
<Realignist> KFC는 염지 방식이 텀블링으로 알고 있는데
<chicken> Realignist, 트윗,페북 중독 (먼산)
<Seony> 오늘 KFC에서 후라이드 10조각에 $13 이라고 메일 왔는데, 닭 얘기하니까 그 메일 생각나서요...
<Realignist> 그래서 그런지 겉은 짜지만, 속은 쫄깃하더라구요.
<Realignist> 오오... KFC... 오오...
<Realignist> @chicken형: 흠, 이게 제일 편한 것 같아요 아무리 봐도 (...)
<Realignist> 흠 네이버도 그렇고 구글도 그렇고
<Realignist> 검색어 전체에 만약에 필터링을 건 단어가 들어가면 그게 어떻게 됬건 무조건 성인인증창을 띄우는군요 (ㄱ=...
<SunGyo> Realignist : 혹시..성태군??
<chicken> 근데 @ 붙이면 하일라이트가 안됨
<chicken> ~(~_~)~
<Realignist> 아 그런...
<Realignist> @SunGyo님: 박기한이라고 합니다. 성태는... 음 여기에 없군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Realignist> 애니 삽입곡의 보컬이었던 '야사쿠레 코네코'라고 검색을 했는데
<SunGyo> 쿨럭;;;죄송합니다.
<Realignist> 중간에 '야사'라는 글자가 들어간다고
<Realignist> 성인인증을 하라는데
<SunGyo> 요 근래 회원님들 닉이 눈에 익지 않아서.....
<chicken> 뭉탱이가 성태군.
<Realignist> 세상에 제가 야사를 보고 싶은 것도 아닌데, 어디 서러워서 못살겠네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 아. 뭉탱
<chicken> 갑 잠수탔다고 멘붕하던데 -ㅅ- 하여간 우리나라는 일할만한데가 못됨
<chicken> 거지근성으로 가득찬놈들이 너무 많아서
<Realignist> 으으...
<SunGyo> 잠수.....
<SunGyo> 개발자가 잠수정 수색 시스템도 갖춰야 할 판이군요.
<Realignist> 항상 모든 계약은 다 계약서를 써야해요...
<Realignist> 게다가 제일 짜증나는건 성태나 저처럼 미성년자면
<Realignist> 애초에 미성년자는 부모님 동의 없이 쓴 계약서가 모두 무효한건 아시죠? =_=;;;
<SunGyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Realignist> 물론 법적으로 소송을 걸거나 할 때는 그게 인정되서 돈을 받거나 할 수는 있는데
<SunGyo> 값싸고, 치고 빠지기 좋군요..............
<Realignist> 미성년자가 계약한 것들은 애초에 부모의 동의서가 없으면 무효에요
<Realignist> 개인적으로는 이 나라에선 미성년자는 국민이 아니라고 봅니다 ㅋㅋ
<chicken> 미성년자, 준치산자, 한정치산자 세 부류가 법에 근거한 권한을 행사하지 못함.
<chicken> 그러니까 국민이라 하기엔 좀 (...)
<SunGyo> chicken: 전공이...?
<chicken> 전자전기컴퓨터공학이요
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 가끔 저렇게 정확한 용어구사를 하시는들 보면 무서워요...
<SunGyo> 하시는들 -> 하시는분들
<SunGyo> 보통 서버관리자가 웹개발까지 하는 경우도 있나요?
<Seony> 시키면 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 그런 경우는 회사의 규모가 작거나, 애초에 포지션 자체가 그런 곳일테고,
<Seony> 아니라면, 대부분은 스크립트 짤 거에요
<Realignist> 결국 스타트업은 혼자서 다 할수밖에 없더라구요
<chicken> 서버 관리자는 원래 위치가 Sustainability를 보장하는 위치일 뿐인데
<chicken> 한국은 서버관리자가 디자인도하고 개발도 하고 서버 유지보수도 하고 견적도 내고
<chicken> 심지어 언어를 20개까지...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<chicken> 일본에 그대로 스펙을 들고 갔더니
<chicken> 가는 회사마다 리젝을 당했더라 라는 실제 사례가 있긴 합니다. ㅡ,.ㅡ
<chicken> 우리나라 엔지니어+개발자들이 일본으로 가면 연봉이 3~5억쯤.
<Realignist> 세상에나
<Realignist> 일본가서 살아야지...
<chicken> 서류로 다 쳐내서 연봉을 3500만쯤으로 깎아버림.
<Realignist> 덕질도 하고 얼마나 좋습니까
<Realignist> 3500이면
<chicken> 그래서 30줄 쓰면 결국 남는건 3줄인가밖에 ..
<Realignist> 3500만원인건가요...
<chicken> ㅇㅇ
<Realignist> 큿
<Realignist> 연봉 1만엔만 주면
<Realignist> 설설 기고 일할텐데
<Seony> 그래서 한국 엔지니어들 미국 오면, 취업은 분명 된다고 봅니다
<chicken> 그리고 정작 사람이 회사에 들어오면 이 사람이 ... 슈퍼맨이라
<chicken> 함부로 못대함.
<Realignist> 일단
<Realignist> 저는 덕질로 일본어가 영어보다 편하고...
<Realignist> 일본에서 살면 일단 애플 제품도 싸게 살 수 있고
<Realignist> 여러 메리트가 있어서
<Realignist> 차라리 나중엔 일본에서 구직한 뒤 살고 싶네요
<Seony> 저는 일본 내의 한국인 차별이랑, 방사능 때문에 절대 가고싶지 않아요
<Realignist> 방사능은 오키나와나 홋카이도처럼 후쿠시마에서 멀리 떨어진 곳으로 가면
<Realignist> 그래도 큰 문제는 없을거라 생각되요.
<Realignist> 애초에 공간방사선량으로만 따지면 일본전역 < 한국이라...
<Realignist> 일단 사실
<Realignist> 덕질을 마음껏 할 수 있는 나라니까요
<SunGyo> 스펙 들고 가서 왜 일본에서 리젝당한거죠?
<Realignist> 너무 줘야할 연봉이 높아서 리젝당하는 (...)
<SunGyo> 아
<SunGyo> 한국이 아이티 강국인데는 개발자+관리자들이 있기 때문익군요.
<Realignist> 한국은 절대 아이티 강국이 아니라고 생각됩니다 (...)
<SunGyo> 네 물론...강국을 빌미로 한 약국이겟지만요...( _ _)
<chicken> 인프라 강국이지 IT 자체는 강국 아닙니다.
<chicken> 개발할 여건은 세계 최곤데
<SunGyo> 약국이군요. 약이 필요해요.
<chicken> 연구하거나 뭘 내놓아서 시장에 팔려면 ...
<SunGyo> 전 밥좀 먹고 오겟습니다.
<chicken> 흠 ... 위키 죽이네요
<chicken> 분류를 조금 고쳐볼까 -ㅅ-
<chicken> 공통 사항도 있는데 ..
<Realignist> 굽네를 5시 57분에 시켰는데
<Realignist> 음
<Realignist> 음
<Realignist> 안오네요... (화가난다ㅏㅏ)
<Realignist> 화가난다ㅏㅏ!
<chicken>  전화해보시라능. 주문이 밀렸다든가 하면 모르겠는데 ...
<chicken> 또 배고프네 -ㅅ-
<chicken> ... 점심에 맛난거 먹었는데 씁...
<ipeter> autowiz_: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 아직 사무실이세요?
<AutoWiZ> 네 뭐 그렇습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅠ
<ipeter> 고생하시네요.
<AutoWiZ> 뭐 취미생활이지요
<ipeter> 노트북은...무선은 안잡히네요.
<AutoWiZ> 집이 좁아서 컴들을 다들 사무실에 놓고 살다보니
<AutoWiZ> 무선을 꺼버렸으니까요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그냥 일단 컵스를 삭제해보려고 합니다.
<Realignist> 흠...
<Realignist> 사무실 건물에
<AutoWiZ> 아 부팅된상태에서 무선을 한번 켜보면 어떻게 될까 싶긴 합니다.
<Realignist> 도둑이 들었었다네요
<ipeter> 사실 컵스가 그렇게 필요가 없거든요.
<ipeter> 네?!
<ipeter> 도둑이요?
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 써니님도 계시네요.
<AutoWiZ> 아이고 도둑이라니. 뭐 많이 훔쳐 갔을려나요? 연구중인 기밀문서라던가 ㅠㅠ
<Realignist> 뭐 저희 사무실이야 아직 모니터와 컴퓨터 / 그리고 냉장고의 과일 말고는 아무것도 없으니
<Realignist> 홈쳐간건 없지만
<ipeter> 어?
<Realignist> 주인집인 식당은
<ipeter> Realignist: 안녕하세요?
<Realignist> 20만원 정도 피해를 보셨다고...
<Realignist> @ipeter님: 안녕하세요 :D
<AutoWiZ> 그나마 다행이네요 20만원이라니
<Realignist> 흠 오드로이드로
<ipeter> 혹시 축구 보시나요?
<Realignist> 방범장치를 만들어봐야하나
<ipeter> 첼시 리버풀 하네요.
<chicken> Realignist, 220v 전선으로 방법(!) 장치를 -ㅅ-
<chicken> 문고리를 멋대로 잡으면 즉사(!)
<ipeter> 다들 계시는군요.
<Realignist> 대충 견적이 나오네요
<Realignist> Odroid U3 하나 사고, USB-Camera 모듈 붙인 다음에
<Realignist> 백그라운드에서 동영상을 돌아가게 해놓고
<chicken> 아니 그런 고가의 장비는 우리에게 있을수가 없어(!)
<chicken> 그냥 전선 하나 걸어두면 됨.
<Realignist> 어휴
<AutoWiZ> 영문 이름이 Fareen 이면
<AutoWiZ> 파린 으로 읽는게 맞을가요? 파렌으로 읽는게 맞을까요? 파레엔 으로 읽는게 맞을까요. 싱가포르에서 온 메일인데 전화를 해야해서
<chicken> 전화로 물어보면 되죠 :D
<chicken> How could I pronounce yourname?
<chicken>  ?
<chicken> 이런식으로
<AutoWiZ> 아 그런 방법도 있군요 . 감사합니다.
<chicken> xchat 정말 거지발싸개같네 ... 에휴 ... 폰트가 다 박살...
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 어떤일이세요?
<ipeter> 왜 이메일이 온건가요?
<chicken> 처음에 전화할때 스펠을 불러주면 누군가가 Ah~ blah? 라고 불러주긴 하겠네요
<AutoWiZ> 페이팔 비번 잊어버렸는데
<chicken> 근데 주말에 전화를 받긴 받으려나 -ㅅ-;
<AutoWiZ> 카드 번호는 바뀌고 , 보안질문은 답변이 기억이 안나서 도와달라고 메일 보냈더니
<AutoWiZ> 전화로 처리할 수 있다는군요 ㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 지금은 안받고 내일 전화 해야 겠어요. 업무시간이
<AutoWiZ> 싱가포르시간으로 08~22 (09~18 주말)
<AutoWiZ> 이라는군요
<ipeter> 음...
<ipeter> 오토위즈님
<ipeter> nm-tool 쳐보니까
<ipeter> state가 disconnected되어 있네요.
<ipeter> 근데 그때 손봐주셨을때
<ipeter> 무선은 안되도록 설정하셨다고 하지 않으셨나요?
<ipeter> lshw -C network
<ipeter> *-network:1 UNCLAIMED
<ipeter> 뜨네요.
<ipeter> 무선이요.
<chicken> Seony // 혹시 미디어 위키 쓰시면서 프로젝트 기능 써보셨나요?
<chicken> 위키 문서 앞부분에 Template:Warning 이런식으로 Template: 요거 붙는 기능 말이죠.
<chicken> Template 대신에 아무거나 다른 이름을 붙여도 되고 ...
<chicken> 아 더 정확히는 이런건데요..
<chicken> http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Documentation/Overview
<ihavnoth> 이제 예능 프로그램 다시 방송하나보군요
<AutoWiZ> 리눅스에서 alt + F2 누르면 cli 콘솔 화면 나오는거 처럼
<AutoWiZ> 맥도 그런게 있을까요?
<AutoWiZ> 무선을 안되도록 한다기보다
<AutoWiZ> 아이고 너무 오래 자리를 비웠네요
<ujuc> 넵
<ujuc> 어..
<ujuc> 아니군요.. 알트 +F2면.. 가상 tty군요.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<ihavnoth> 외로운 밤이에요
<ihavnoth> 리눅스 USB드라이버 잘 아는 사람 없을까요?
<ihavnoth> 좀 친하게 지내고 싶군요
<ihavnoth> 한달 동안 파면 좀 알 수 있을까요?
<ihavnoth> 넷북 조금 느려서 blackbox로 바꿔서 메모리 확인해보니
<ihavnoth> 그놈터미널이 메모리 너무 많이 먹네요 한텀이 그립군요
<ihavnoth> xfons-시리즈 중국어와 일본어는 있는데 한국어는 없군요
<ihavnoth> 아쉽네요
<ihavnoth> 앗 백묵이 있었군요 ~.~
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> samahui_web: 피곤한 월요일입니다. ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 비도오고
<samahui> 몸도 쑤시고 그런 월요일이네요 ㅎㅎ;;
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-20
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요 상쾌한 월요일 아침 입니다 ~~ ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요 ~~
<jason_kr_> hi~
<jason_kr_> brb
<HolyKnight> @kbsnewstweet: 수도권에서만 한해 성인 '만 5천 명'이 원래 수명보다 일찍 숨진다는 연구 결과가 나왔는데요. 문제는, 미세먼지 등 대기오염 때문이었습니다. bit.ly/1DqGEV4 pic.twitter.com/2ZAgpBgKKF
<HolyKnight> http://m.dcinside.com/view.php?id=programming&no=480320&page=1
<HolyKnight> http://image.pullbbang.com/pull2012/upload/board/2014/10/20141017152543664.JPEG
<AutoWiZ_znc> 홀리나이트님은 저런거 어디서 퍼오세요? ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 즐 웃음 주셔서 감사합니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :) ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 나른나른 노곤노곤 한 하루 네요
<pchero_work> 오랫만입니다. ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 네네 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 서니찡
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Seony> 안녕하세요ㅕ
<Seony> 와우 하는 중 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아직 결제 안했는데 해야할지 모르겠네요
<razgon_MBP> 아름다운 밤입니다.
<cartes9> 네 그렇습니다. 멋진 밤입니다.
<razgon_MBP> 아... 피곤한 밤입니다.
<razgon_MBP> 비오고 난뒤에 잠이 반쯤든...ㅎ
<samahui_> 좋은 새벽입니다
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 오늘도 좋은 하루 되세요~~
<Work^Seony> 넵 감사합니다.  AutoWiZ_znc님도 즐거운 하루~ ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 삼바는 느리다고 생각했었는데  전혀 그렇지 않군요 .. 그치만 가능하면 쓰고 싶지는 않은 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 삼바가 속도는 괜찮아요
<Work^Seony> 윈도우 유저 입장에서 쓰기도 편하고...
<razGon_MINILA> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=3026156&cate=112767
<razGon_MINILA> 대항품
<Work^Seony> 무슨 대항품이요?
<jun__> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> jun__, 안녕하세요
<jun__> 주말에 쭉 일하구.. 어제는 상가집ㅇ을 갔다가 이제 왓씁니다~
<Work^Seony> 흐... 주말에 일하시고 바쁘시네요...
<Work^Seony> 와우 북미섭 해보셨어요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아이고 힘드셨겠네요
<jun__> 주말에는 못들어갔어요~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 아..  와우 결제를 해야할지 말아야할지 고민이... ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 사람이 많고 할만하다면 결제도 나쁘진 않은데;;; 전 무료 플레이 시간이 그냥 쭉쭉 사라지는 중이네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 저희 아이에게 선물할 노트북...
<razGon_MINILA> HP 스트림11에 대한 대항품요.
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요? 오토님.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> jun__, 인벤 와우 게시판 보니까 사람은 많은거 같아요.  다만 저랑 시간대가 안맞으니 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-21
<razGon_MINILA> 왜 아이들을 위한 컴을 만들지 않은 걸까요?
<Work^Seony> 개념이 모호하잖아요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아이들을 위한 컴 있던데요
<Work^Seony> 성인용 컴퓨터, 미성년자용 컴퓨터? ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> http://shop.danawa.com/pcshop/?controller=danawaPCBlog&methods=main&representProductSeq=1069938
<Work^Seony> 하긴, 아이들의 교육용 이라는 주제를 걸고 개발한게 라즈베리파이 이기도 하군요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아이들을 위한 컴퓨터
<AutoWiZ_znc> 게임과 개발이 둘다 가능한 머쉰 ㅋㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 140만원대 ㅠㅠ
<jun__> 140만원대;;;;
<razGon_MINILA> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=3033381&cate=112766
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> 이런 일체형컴도 있네요
<razGon_MINILA> 헉. 아이비 브릿지?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아이코다 정말 많이 컸네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 생각도다 별루요.
<razGon_MINILA> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=667563264&GoodsSale=Y&jaehuid=200002657&service_id=pcdn
<razGon_MINILA> 이런게 대체품이군요. 문제는 디스플레이 가격과 키보드 합치면 가격은 안드로 메다로.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=660352276&GoodsSale=Y&jaehuid=200002657&service_id=pcdn
<razGon_MINILA> 이런것도 있네요
<samahui_WS> 요즘 터치 되는게 많죠
<Seony> 아메리칸 익스프레스에서 프리미어 골드리워드 카드 초청장 받았습니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 이걸 신청해야할지 말아야할지 고민되네요ㅕ
<samahui_WS> 저도 70만원짜리로 QHD+에 터치인 노트북 구입했다 마눌님 줬죠
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 카드는 다다익악이죠
<samahui_WS> 필요한 만큼만 있으면 된다 싶습니다
<Seony> 이게 아무나 만드는 카드가 아니라고 들었거든요.  근데 연회비가 너무 비싸요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 대략 연 20만원쯤 되거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 구글플레이 해킹당했나보네요...
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> 터치되는 노트북이 괜찮긴 한데. cpu클락이 넘 낮네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 1.0기가. 하긴 가벼운 작업은 잘될런지.
<Seony> 어차피 자녀분들한테 주실건데, 너무 고민하지 마세요
<samahui_WS> 듀얼에 그래픽 괜찮아서 단순 일반 작업에는 무리 없을거 같은데요
<samahui_WS> 터치까지 되면서 저가격이면 괜찮은데요.
<razGon_MINILA> 아. samahui_WS 님께서 말씀하시면 저것으로...ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 믿지 마세요 ㅎㅎ 전 고가 모델 전문입니다 캬캬캬
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 저가 전문..ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> @joongangilbo: [사회] 인사담당자 47%가 "요즘 신입사원, 시켜야만 일한다"고 생각한단 조사 결과가 나왔습니다. 스펙은 좋아졌지만 인성적인 면에선 아쉬움이 있단 반응도 나옵니다. joongang.co.kr/2p3 pic.twitter.com/zihXvEHtbS
<HolyKnight> @EvadeMonitoring: 음 대체 신입한테 시켜서 일하는거 말고 다른걸 요구하는건 뭐지
<PotatoGim> 시키지 않아도 알아서 잘하면 경력 아닌가요?ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 인사 담당자는 신입때부터 스스로 잘했었나보군요
<samahui_WS> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<samahui_WS> 시키는거라도 잘하면 다행이죠 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 뭐 어느정도 하려는 의지가 있으면 좋긴 한데...
<HolyKnight> 영웅찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<pchero_work> 하이욤. :)
<jason_kr__> bluedusk: 리눅스를 btrfs로 포멧하고, GpartedLive 씨디로 부팅후 읽으려니까 못읽는...내 어떤 잘못이겠죠?
<HolyKnight> https://m.facebook.com/groups/174499879257223?view=permalink&id=975755102465026
<HolyKnight> @SBS8news: 부러진 뼈를 고정하고 시간이 지나면 몸속에서 녹아 분해되는 금속 나사가 세계 최초로 우리나라에서 허가를 받았습니다. 나사를 제거하는 2차 수술이 필요 없어지는 겁니다. http://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1002939198 pic.twitter.com/wNDKv0u5lv
<pchero_work> 멋지네요.. 저 개발자분.
<Guest30025> sorry to interrupt this channel... but I am having a hard time creating a character and I was hoping that someone here spoke English & Korean and could help me out :)
<Guest30025> I am trying to make this character: 춤 but without the topmost mark (accent?) line
<jason_kr__> hi Guest30025
<jason_kr__> R U there?
<Guest30025> yes
<Guest30025> thanks for at least saying hello... I am pulling my hear out
<jason_kr__> what's Ur ASL?  but Thi's not important. 춤 menans DANCE.
<Guest30025> err.. i might have just gotten it... one sec Jason
<Guest30025> so does this mean dance as well?  좀
<jason_kr__> 좀 ? hahaha ti's means "little bit" or ETF. understand? sorry.
<jason_kr__> i'm little busy now."나 좀 바빠요" C U soon. & bye
<Guest30025> ickes...  i am so off... thanks anyway jason
<razgon_MBP> 야근중이시군요
<jason_kr__> 반갑습니다. razgon_MBP \
<razgon_MBP> jason_kr__, 아 계셨군요.
<jason_kr__> 야근? ㅎ 거의 그쵸 아직 퇴근 전!
<jason_kr__> 예, 반갑습니다.(만, 또 잠시 잠수)
<razgon_MBP> 바쁘시다고 해서.... ^^;
<jason_kr__> ㅎㅎㅎ 늘 그렇쵸
<razgon_MBP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<razgon_MBP> 안녕하세요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 라즈곤님 저 어떻하죠? 많이 아파요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 어떡하죠
<razgon_MBP> 어디 아프세요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 상사병인거 같습니다 . ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그분만 보면 가슴이 막 답답하고 , 얼굴도 좀 뜨거워지는거 같고 , 밥맛도 좀 없는거 같고 . 밤중에도 자주 생각나고
<razgon_> 허거거.
<razgon_> 상사병...
<razgon_> 그분과 관계는 어떻게 되세요?
<jason_kr__> 얏 AutoWiZ_znc 콱 ㅎㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 직장상사 요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 자다가도 열불이 나서 벌떡 일어날판이에요 ...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 직장상사가 너무 저만 혹사 시켜요 ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr__> (농담이 아니라면....) ㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 농담반 진담반 입니다. 이나이 먹고 제 앞가림은 제가 하는거지요 .. ㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 다만 좀 답답한 상황이기도 하고 ...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 상사병 개그로 한번 웃겨 드릴려고 했던것도 있고 ^_^
<jason_kr__> 그렇다면, 두 분의 영원을 기원합니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅋㅋ
<razgon_> ggg
<razgon_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_> 아주 죽여주는 군요.
<PotatoGim> 으어어어어어
<PotatoGim> 으아아아아아
<LinDol> 냐앙
<LinDol> PotatoGim, 부뷔부뷔
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<PotatoGim> 늦은 시각에 발걸음 하셨군요.
<LinDol> 퇴근이 늦네요 요즘 뉴.뉴,
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 밤들 되세요
<samahui_WS> 전 이제 갑니다 ~ 졸려요~
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 오늘도 날씨는 화창 한가요?
<Work^Seony> 네 무쟈게 좋습니다 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 화창한 날씨면 기분도 화창해 질까요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 머리속이 너무 복잡한거같아 재부팅이나 강제 shutdown  을 시켜야 할거 같은 요즘 입니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어디 외출해서 봄바람을 좀 쐬고오시면 될 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아니 아니 안됩니다. !!!!!!!
<AutoWiZ_znc> 봄바람 정도로는 약발이 먹히지 않습니다... 저 그렇게 쉬운 남자 아닙니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 하와이 바람 정도는되야   ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> '돼야'   인거 같기는 한데
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 얼른 오세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저도 간절히 그러고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> AutoWiZ_znc, 이거 보신 적 없으면 보세요 재밌씁니다 ㅎㅎ http://www.thisisgame.com/webzine/series/nboard/213/?series=42&n=47774
<AutoWiZ_znc> 조금은 마인크래프트라는 게임이 이해가 가는군요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 생각보다는 재미 있어 보여요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 다순히 그냥 보고 있을때는 다들 동굴 파고 있길래 뭐 하는게임이지? 저게 재미있나? 했는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 집도 만들고 이것저것 만드는거 보니 실생활 시뮬래이션 한 느낌도 들고 재미 있어 보이네요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저게 좀 오래된 만화라서 그런데요, 요즘은 더 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 마인크래프트로 CPU를 구현한 것도 있을 거에요 아마...
<razGon_Xch2> 클리앙 랜섬웨어에 감염된거 같네요.후.
<razGon_Xch2> 이제는 이런것도 조심해야.
<razGon_Xch2> 이스트소프트가 상한가 간이유가 있네요/.
<Work^Seony> 클리앙에서 랜섬웨어를 만드나요?
<razGon_Xch2> 아니요. 감염되서 유저가 당한거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 아...
<razGon_Xch2> https://www.ahnlab.com/kr/site/securityinfo/secunews/secuNewsView.do?menu_dist=2&seq=22683&hc_location=ufi
<razGon_Xch2> 이런거 보고 잇습니다.
<razGon_Xch2> 클리앙 자주 안보지만, 최근에 본게 있어서요. 크롬으로 봐서 괜찮겟지만요.
<Work^Seony> 대강의 형태를 보니, 윈도우를 OS로 쓰는 시스템이 아니더라도 걸리겠군요...
<razGon_Xch2> ㅇㅇ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 잉?
<razGon_Xch2> 그런거 같습니다. .
<AutoWiZ_znc> 걸릴 수 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 어떻게든 실행만 된다면야, 홈디렉토리 암호화하는건 어렵지 않으니깐요...
<Work^Seony> 랜섬웨어의 필수적인 요소는, 부팅은 되어야한다 잖아요
<Work^Seony> 그래야 돈을 요구하는 페이지를 보여주니깐요
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 시스템은 암호화시키면 안되고 유저 디렉토리만 암호화를 시켜야하죠...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 웹브라우저 상에서 OS 프로그램이 명령어 실행이 가능하다는것 부터가 심가한 취약점이긴 하겠지만요
<Work^Seony> 다만, 액티브엑스가 실행되는 윈도우는 좀 더 취약하다는 부분은 있겠네요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 리눅스 쓰면서는 가능한 플러그인 , 액티브X 배제 할려고 하는데요 ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-22
<razGon_Xch2> 저는 거의 osx, 윈도우를 쓰지만, 거의 크롬을 써서요.
<razGon_Xch2> 그래도 감염되겟죠?\
<Work^Seony> 부주의로 클릭되는 경우면 100%죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> 있다가 점심떄 검색해봐야 겟네요.
<razGon_Xch2> 클리앙의 광고  클릭은 안햇지만,... 찝찝하네요
<razGon_Xch2> 이틀전에  컴이 화면이 꺼지고 주화입마 빠져서 리셋한게 맘에 걸려서요.
<Work^Seony> 뭐 걍 포맷해서 다시 깔면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> ㄴㄴ 병원 데이터 있어서요.
<razGon_Xch2> 하긴.ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 평소에 백업을 자동으로 걸어두시면 별로 걱정이 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> 중요데이터는  그러긴한데요. 그래도 여러 가지 일을 하는 녀석이라서요\
<Work^Seony> 아... 그럼 고민 좀 되시겠군요...
<razGon_Xch2> 근데 포멧을 해도 되긴해요.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch2> 딱 그날자가 왓네요.  ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 파일 다운로드까지는 몰라도 실행을 실수로 한다는건 이상한거 같은데요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 가끔 브라우저 취약점인지 브라우저상에서 클릭한번 했더니
<AutoWiZ_znc> 파일을 다운받아서 실행한다거나
<Work^Seony> 왜 그런거 있잖아요.  뭔가 하려고 하는데 하실래요 안하실래요 하고 물어보면 무의식적으로 예를 클릭하는거...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 창이 열리면서 바로 파일 받아서 실행하는 식의 취약점은 몇번 본거 같긴 합니다만. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그게 뭔지 읽어보지도 않고 걍 무작정 OK 버튼 누르는거죠...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 윈도우즈 창 닫을때 나오는 팝업(이 창을 닫으시겠습니까?) 라던가 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 실제 랜섬웨어 가 동작했을때
<AutoWiZ_znc> 각 PC 마다 암호가 다를까요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아니면 뭔가 seed 값 같은걸 저장하거나 , 볼 수 있게 해놓았을까요?
<Work^Seony> 복호화를 하려면 salt가 어딘가에는 저장을 해야할 거에요...
<Work^Seony> 근데, 생각해보면 아무리 유저디렉토리만 암호화시킨다고쳐도 상당한 시간이 걸릴 것 같네요..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 야금야금 하거나 뭐 시간대를 보면서
<AutoWiZ_znc> 하거나...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 좀 지능적이면
<AutoWiZ_znc> temp 등등 다 빼고
<Work^Seony> 몇년 전만 해도 랜섬웨어는 그냥 파일이랑 폴더를 숨김 설정해놓는게 다 였는데, 이제는 암호화라니... ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 정말 documents 나 download 만 하면 좀 빠를지도
<AutoWiZ_znc> 백업 만이 살 길 입니다.
<razGon_Xch2> 무서워요.
<Work^Seony> 네 두번 강조해도 지나치지 않은 백업! ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 종종 말씀드리는건데 같은 하드 2개를 샀는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 한놈이 좀 이상이상 하더니 산지 3일만에 사망
<AutoWiZ_znc> 새 하드 받고 OS 재설치 ㅠㅠ 아 OS 세팅하는데만 이틀 걸리거든요 저는
<razGon_Xch2> ㅎㄷㄷ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 하이욥~
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~~
<imsu> 즐거운 아침~!~!
<Work^Seony> 임수 하이
<AutoWiZ_znc> 임수하이
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아침 사주는거야?
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 임수가 사주는 아침 얻어먹으면 힘이 날거 같은데 아음....
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<jun__> 저도 아침을....ㄷㄷㄷ
<jun__> 은근슬쩍 손 얹어볼까요..?
<Work^Seony> 담달에 있으면 위쳐3 나오는데 무쟈게 기대됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 위쳐3????
<Work^Seony> 게임이에요
<Work^Seony> 오픈월드식 패키지 게임인데 정말 엄청 기대됩니다
<jun__> 지금 동영상 보고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 엑박버전으로 이미 오더 해놨어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 출시일날 하루 휴가를 낼까 고민 중입니다
<jun__> 헉;;; 그 정도까지 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 제작사 플레이 영상 링크 하나 드릴까요?
<jun__> 네 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 서니찡...
<HolyKnight> 플스하신다더니 위쳐하시려는군유
<Work^Seony> 네 플스/엑박으로도 위쳐 나오는데요
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> jun__, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxNCd1MFE8s
<Work^Seony> 이번 위쳐는 맵 크기만해도 엘더스크롤보다 더 크고, 플탐도 최소 200시간 이상이라네요..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 와우
<AutoWiZ_znc> 엄청나군요 오큘러스리프트 끼고 하면 완전 하악하악
<AutoWiZ_znc> 빠져들거 같아요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 무지 기대 중이에요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 근데... 출시하려면 아직 한 달이나 남았어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 어?
<HolyKnight> Vr기어와도
<HolyKnight> 호환되나유?
<Work^Seony> 안되죠
<HolyKnight> 위쳐
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 본좌또...
<HolyKnight> 되는줄.... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 암튼 달력에 위쳐3 출시일 저장해놨습니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하루 휴가 낼 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그럼 온라인으로 사시는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 네 다운로드 판요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 세상은 변해가는거지요 아아
<Work^Seony> 씨디판은 장점도 있지만 단점도 있어요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 꾸깃꾸시 천원짜리 몇장으로 게임 살때도 있었는데
<Work^Seony> 장점은, 실물을 소유한다는 점에서 기분이 좋지만,
<AutoWiZ_znc> 미디어 손상가면 플레이가 힘들어지는
<Work^Seony> 단점은, 씨디가 안읽히면 플레이가 안되고,
<Work^Seony> 또한 도난 등의 이유로 씨디가 없어지면 플레이가 안되죠...
<Work^Seony> 근데 제가 다운로드판을 사는 이유는, 국가에 관계없이 한글이 나와요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 둘다 해주는곳은 없을까요?
<Work^Seony> 플스는 정책이 달라서 안그렇지만, 엑스박스의 경우는 어느 나라를 가던간에 한글판이 출시된 게임이면 무조건 한글로 게임할 수가 있습니다
<AutoWiZ_znc> 소유도 하고싶고 온라인 서비스도 받고 싶은게 재 마음인데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 제
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 중고거래 때문에 둘 다 가능하게 하는건 어렵지않나 싶어요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 그런 부분이 있군요..
<Work^Seony> 전 뭐 그런건 상관없습니다.  한글판으로 게임만 할 수 있음 되요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 한글로도
<HolyKnight> 나오나유
<Work^Seony>  네
<AutoWiZ_znc> 앉아있는시간이 많아서인지 자꾸 다리가 붓네요 , 발못도 24시간 부어있는거 같고
<AutoWiZ_znc> 발목
<AutoWiZ_znc> 누워서 일을 해야 하나 봅니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 서서일하는 책상 하나 사달라고 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 서서하면 더 힘들거 같은데요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 종종 서서 일하면 더 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 리누스 토발즈 인터뷰 나온거 못보셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그 사람은 위아래로 움직이는 책상에 아예 러닝머신까지 달았어요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 예 종종 서서 일하긴 하지요 앉아있기 지루할때.
<razGon_Xch2> 좋은 생각인데요?  저도 사야 겟습니다.
<razGon_Xch2> 이케아에 있는 거 같은데.
<PotatoGim> 저도 서서 일하다 앉아서 일하다 하는데
<PotatoGim> 그냥 탁상 하나 가져다 놓고 써보셔도 괜찮아요?
<PotatoGim> ?(X) -> ~
<PotatoGim> 하루종일 서있으면 무릎이 아픈게 흠이다만..ㅜ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 이 동네는, 버튼만 누르면 왱 하고 모터가 움직이는 자동책상이 있는데, 무지 비싸요
<PotatoGim> 저도 그거 알아봤다가 가격보고 놀라서...
<PotatoGim> 엄두가 안나더라구요;
<PotatoGim> 그래서 이왕 몸을 좀 고생시키려고 하는거니까.. 탁상 올렸다가 내렸다가하는 수고를 감내하자.. 라는 생각으로
<PotatoGim> 수동 높이 조절...ㅡㅡ;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 대신 모니터를 벽에 암으로 박아버렸죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> http://cfs12.blog.daum.net/image/14/blog/2008/02/29/10/19/47c75db981ac1&filename=3.jpg
<razGon_Xch2> 자세에 따른 허리가 받는 압력입니다.
<razGon_Xch2> 가장 좋은 자세는 누워서 다리 구부리고  있기.
<razGon_Xch2> 이런 자세를 기반으로 일하는 킷트를 만드는 것도 하나의 아이디어 일거 같아요.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch2> 의자인데. 누워서 자판 치면서 화면 보는.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch2> 문제는 작업하면서 자버리는..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch2> 허리건강과 함께 수면건강까지 챙기는.ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그냥 서면 80 이군요 음...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 어꾸로메달아놓고 일 시키는건 아닐까요? ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 어꾸 -> 거꾸
<Seony> 왕좌의 게임의 타이윈 라니스터가 위쳐3 목소리를 연기했는데, 카리스마가 정말 쩔어주네요
<Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3MEbEY1FVwk
<AutoWiZ_znc> 목소리 좋은사람 많이 부럽네요 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 뭐 저는 목소리가 조금은 컴플렉스라서 컴에만 더 빠져들었는지도
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그래서 여기까지 왔는지도 모르겠습니다만 ㅎ
<jun__> 저도 목소리가 약간 비열한 느낌의 미성인지라... 목소리 좋은 사람 부럽습니다...ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> @where_gm: 일본 여행 꿀팁
<HolyKnight> : 무조건 일본어 잘하는 사람이랑 같이 가셈
<HolyKnight> 영어잘하는거 쥐뿔 소용도 없음
<HolyKnight> 영어로 물어봐도 10명중에 9명은 일본어로 대답해줌
<pchero_work> 동감...
<jun__> 우리나라를 떠본적이 없어서... 공감을 할수가 없네요;;;
<jun__> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> samahui_WS: 이번에 태블릿용으로 하스스톤 나왔길래, 와이프 아이패드에 깔아주고 해보라고 했더니, "나 이거 폐인될거 같아" 그러네요 ㅋㅋ
<jun__> 전 카드게임을 잘 안하는지라;;;; 어렵던데요;;
<pchero_work> 맞아요. 하스스톤 은근히 잼나던데요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 와이프 오늘 밤 샐거래요 ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아예 컴퓨터에 깔아달라네요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 하스스톤 재미있죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금 컴퓨터로 하고있는데, 아이패드 충전시켜달래요.  밤 새야한다고 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 저도 처음할때에는 노트북에 깔고 일하는 중간중간 하루 종일 했었죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 한게임 딱 하고 일하기 좋아서 깐건데 하다보면 계속 하고 있는 본인을 발견하실겁니다
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 사무실 데탑은 리눅스라,..
<samahui_WS> 사양만 괜찮은 컴이면 윈도우 VB로 돌려서 하는 방법도 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 하긴 사양을 덜 타는군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 네
<samahui_WS> 사양 낮은것도 나름 매력이죠
<cartes9> mail@cartes9.com -> mail@cartes.io
<ircCloud^Seony> 리그베다 위키 보니까, 하스스톤이 문제점이 없진않군요
<cartes9> 이렇게 이메일이 패싱될려면 어떻게 하면 되나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 이메일 포워딩 해야죠
<cartes9> 어떻게 하는거에요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 글쎄요 ㅎㅎ 구글링해보세요
<cartes9> 아 답답;
<cartes9> 그럴려면 이렇게 안여쭈어봤죠;
<cartes9> 안해본게 아니에요
<samahui_WS> 구글에서 sendmail로 검색해보세요
<samahui_WS> 흠... 조금 검색해보면 다 나오는데 요령이 좀 부족하시군요
<samahui_WS> 아... 나가셨네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 메일 포워딩은, 일반 사무직 직원들도 잘 쓰는건데...
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> .forward만 보내고 싶은 계정에 만들어주는 간단함이죠
<samahui_WS> 점점 졸리네요
<samahui_WS> 요즘 아기가 자끄 새벽에 일어나서 놀아달라고 소리질러요 ㅎㅎ;
<ircCloud^Seony> 이제 소리지를 시기군요
<samahui_WS> 그냥 일어나서 우는게 아니라 일어나서 굴러댕기면서 손으로 찌르고 놀아달라고 꽥~ 소리지른 다음에 깨서 놀라서 쳐다보면 꺄르르 웃는데 귀엽긴 한데 너무 힘들어요
<samahui_WS> 요즘 애기가 굴러댕겨서 침대 에서 바닦으로 내려와서 자고 있어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 함참 소리지르네요
<samahui_WS> 한참을 그렇게 소리지르고 놀다가 안놀아주고 안일어나면 그때서야 울어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 한창 귀여울 때겠네요
<samahui_WS> 이제 조금 더 있으면 기어 댕기고 걷기 시작하고 하겠죠... 점점 감시의 눈길이 필요해집니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 구글 지구의날 나는 어떤 동물인가요? 에서 대왕오징어가 나오는군요
<samahui_WS> 퇴근들 잘하시고 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요~
<samahui_WS> 밥먹고 올께요~
<PotatoGim^Home> 두둥
<samahui_> 뒤뚱
<samahui_> 저녁을 미국빈대떡으로 해치웠더니 속이 미슥거리는군요
<samahui_> 슬슬 들어가봐야겠습니다
<samahui_> 즐거운 밤시간들 보내세요!
<razGon_Xch2> 아직 안들어가셧군요.
<PotatoGim^Home> ㅎㅎ 저도 휫자와 핫윙으로 달렸더니 속이 더부룩... 안녕히가세요~~
<razGon_Xch2> ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim^Home> 에고.. 오늘까지 논문 발표 자료를 제출해야 하는데 제일 중요한 부분에 대한 슬라이드를 못 만들었네요..ㅜ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 좀 늦었지만, 이거 대박 웃기네요 http://www.thisisgame.com/webzine/series/nboard/213/?series=42&page=5&n=46942
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-23
<AutoWiZ_znc> 김치찌게 먹고 잤더니 아침에 온몸이 통통하게 부어 있네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 얼굴 터지는줄 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 소주랑 막걸리랑 뻔대기도 같이 음... 이쯤되면 뭐때문인지는 모르는건가요?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 원래 나트륨 섭취하고 자면 살이 붓잖아요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 어제 야식이 저 위에 것들이고 저녁은 소 + 돼지 + 된장 + 소금
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 저녁에도 소주 ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 앗, 써니님 낙찰...
<PotatoGim> 문장 하나만 도와주시어요..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> Only a single extent tree can allocate extents out of a given chunk.
<PotatoGim> 요 녀석인데...
<PotatoGim> out of a given chunk가 해당 청크 바깥이라고 봐야할까요?
<Work^Seony> 음...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그렇지 않을까 생각됩니다만.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 할당받은? given ?
<Work^Seony> 주어진 단위 외부 라고 생각할 수도 있고, 주어진 단위를 넘어선 부분이라고 생각할 수도 있겠네요
<Work^Seony> 결국 공통적인 부분은, 주어진 청크 외의 것이라고 볼 수 있겠군요
<PotatoGim> 음.. 단일 익스텐트 트리만이 주어진 청크 외의 익스텐트들을 할당할 수 있다?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 1개 라고 해석될거 같은 느낌인데요 ...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 앞뒤 문장을 봐야 할거 같습니다만.
<PotatoGim> There are back references from the chunk items to the extent tree that allocated them. Only a single extent tree can allocate extents out of a given chunk.
<PotatoGim> 이게 문단의 전체인데..
<AutoWiZ_znc> out of a given chunk 에다가 extents allocate  할 수 있는건 single (온리 one ) extents tree 이다 ?
<Work^Seony> 두 분 다 의미는 비슷한 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 의역이냐 직역이냐의 차이 정도?
<Work^Seony> 역시 의역이 어렵죠.  번역 아무나 하는게 아닌거 같아요
<AutoWiZ_znc> single extent tree 를 하나의 단어? 주어? 로 봐야 할거 같은 느낌입니다. ( 제 의역은 잘못된거 같습니다 )
<PotatoGim> 청크 아이템들로부터 그들을 할당했던 익스텐트로의 익스텐트 트리로 향하는 역참조가 있다. 단일 익스텐트 트리만이 해당 청크 외부에 익스텐트들을 할당할 수 있다?
<Work^Seony> 느낌이 아니라, 하나의 주어 맞아요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 동시에 하나만 extent 할 수 있다는 의미로 이해할려고 했는데 그게 아닌거 같아요
<PotatoGim> 뒷 부분이 생뚱 맞다보니..
<PotatoGim> 저는 only a single 이 부분을 그냥 단일이라고 표현한 거 뿐이죠 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> a 가 저기 있을때는
<Work^Seony> Only a single extent tree <= 요게 주어
<PotatoGim> out of가 방향을 나타낸다고 보면 될까요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> only single 이랑 달라지니까 .
<Work^Seony> 방향도 맞을 거 같고, 어떤 공간을 벗어난 것으로 보셔도 될 거 같아요
<PotatoGim> 그렇군요. 감사합니다! 요새 너무 자주 요런 녀석으로 귀찮게 해드려 죄송합니다..ㅜ;
<AutoWiZ_znc> 글 쓰신분 만나뵙고 인터뷰 한번 해보고 싶네요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋ 당신은 대체 무슨 의도로 말한겁니까? 하고..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 단어 하나 하나 때문에 전체 문장의 의미가 달리 지는거 같은 ..
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 미국 대학에서 교과서로 쓰이는 교재들을 보면 문장이 아주 쉽게 쓰여있죠
<Work^Seony> 첨엔 잘 모르는데요, 학교를 다니다보면 알아요.  정말 쉽게 쓰여진 책이구나 라고...
<Work^Seony> 그리고 대부분의 기술서적들은 아주 쉬운 영어로 쓰여져있어요
<Work^Seony> 읽는데 큰 무리가 없죠...
<Work^Seony> 근데 인터넷 상으로 나오는 매뉴얼 같은 것들은, 개발자가 걍 바로 쓰는 문서다보니...
<Work^Seony> 책을 써본 "저자" 수준의 필력이랑 다른거 같아요
<PotatoGim> 더군다나 위키 문서에 정제가 안되서 그런지 같은 내용이 다른 쪽에서도 돌아댕기고 그러더라구요..ㅜ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 제자신이 답답한게 single extent tree 라는게 어떤 특성을 가지고 있는지 모르니까
<AutoWiZ_znc> single , extent tree 인지 'single extent tree' 인지 ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> url 을 주시어요 ^__^
<AutoWiZ_znc> 파일을 주셔도 되고
<PotatoGim> https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Btrees
<PotatoGim> 요 녀석입니다 ㅎㅎ Chunk Tree 섹션의 2문단에 해당 내용이 있구요~
<PotatoGim> 청크 트리가 논리 주소에서 실제 디스크의 물리적 주소로 사상을 시켜주는 정보를 저장합니다.
<PotatoGim> 내부는 B트리고, 디바이스 아이템과 청크 아이템을 저장하는데 익스텐트들은 청크 내에서 할당되구요.
<Work^Seony> 국회의원 연금법 통과됐다네요
<Work^Seony> 인제 국민들이 내는 세금으로 의원들 연금 죽을 때까지 120만원씩!
<Work^Seony> 나도 구케우원 함 해볼까
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋ 국K-1
<PotatoGim> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTDLRm1iXek
<PotatoGim> 이 정도는 해야 어디가서 나도 국K-1
<PotatoGim> 저는 포기..ㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 야동 검색 잘합니다
<Work^Seony> 그 정도면 되나요?
<PotatoGim> 오.. 공성전 준비를 위한 사기증진이 가능한 서포터시네요..
<PotatoGim> 저는 그런거 없어서 얄짤...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 아, 숨겨놓은 하드를 풀면....
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 하드디스크는 진짜 영구적인 저장장치 맞아요?
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에, 씨디가 반영구도 못된다는 얘기에 충격먹어서...
<Work^Seony> 그동안 모은 음악씨디가 수백만원어치인데...
<PotatoGim> 씨디는 수명이 생각보다 많이 짧죠.. 저도 그거 알고 나서는 안쓰기 시작했어요 ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 하드는 쓰지 않고 잘 보관하다는 전제 하에서는 영구적이라고 봐도 되지 않을까요?
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 아 진짜 자료 넣어놓고 봉인해둬야하는 "저장용 하드디스크"를 따로 써야하는 세상이 온건가요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 50년이었던거 같아요 시디수명이
<AutoWiZ_znc> 집에서 구운 시디는 좀 짧은데다가 스크레치에도 약하고 특히 위쪽 반사판이 잘 벗겨지기 때문에
<ujuc> 뭐.. 영구적이든 반영구적이든... 컨택터나 열었을때 확인할 수 있는 프로그램이없다면....
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅋㅋ 저 초등학교때 열심히 자료도 모으고 했던 5.25" 플로피 디스크는 제 5.25" 드라이브가 망가지면서 ㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 이럴수도 저럴수도 없는 상황이 ㅋㅋ
<ujuc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그린, 블루 <<-- 이런녀석들은 10년쯤 지난놈이라면 이미 구멍이 숭숭 뚫리고 있죠. (...) 골드 정도는 돼야 보존이 되려나 ...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 그러고 보니 시디로만 구워서 가지고 있던 자료가 몇개 있었는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 하드로 옮겨야 겠습니다. ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 하드도 주기적으로 몇번 돌려주고 그래야지 안그러면 인식 안(?)하는 수가 있어요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 허업 ..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 무서운 세상이군요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 요새 하드 도크 좋은놈 많으니까 그걸 사두셔도 괜츈 (...)
<jason_kr_> HDD 보다 자석테이프의 기록 보존기간이 더 길어요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그치만 DAT 드라이브는 가격이 ㅎ
<jason_kr_> 아~ ㅋ
<HolyKnight> 제이슨찡 ㅎㅇ
<HolyKnight> http://www.parkoz.com/zboard/view.php?id=express_freeboard2&page=1&sn1=&divpage=230&sn=off&ss=on&sc=off&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=346591
<jason_kr_> ㅎㅎㅎ 할 말 없음.
<jason_kr_> 윽! 참. 할 일이 생각났다요. 윽
<autowiz_web> 서니님 계세요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 왠지 모르겠는데 집 인터넷이 끊기네요
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz_web: 이 닉으로 호출해주시면 되요
<autowiz_web> 리눅스 HA 구성 할려면 어떤 소프트웨어나 리눅스 기능으로 할 수 있을까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> haproxy 같은거요?
<autowiz_web> active stand-by 상태에서 a 서버 죽으면 b 서버로 넘기는 거 할려고 하거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 웹이라면 엔진엑스 같은걸로 쉽게 할 수 있는데요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 어떤 서비스를 ha 하실 거에요?
<autowiz_web> db 생각중입니다
<autowiz_web> 외부 스토리지 를 서버 두대중 한대만 액티브로 붙을 수 있는지 궁금합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 제가 알기로 mysql에서 ha 옵션은 엔터프라이즈 버전만 되는 걸로 알고있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 마리아디비를 쓰셔도 괜찮으시면...
<ircCloud^Seony> 갈레라 세팅하시면 될 듯 싶은데요...
<autowiz_web> 네 감사합니다. ^^
<bluedusk> 갈레라 갈레라
<bluedusk> 리눅스 ha 구성하실려면 pacemaker 도 괜ㅊ츰할껄요?
<bluedusk> http://clusterlabs.org/wiki/Main_Page
<razgon_MBP> 아마존은 한국으로 직배송 가능한가요?
<razgon_MBP> 53 pencil주문했는데요.
<samahui_WS> 아마존 직배송되는것으로 알고 있습니다
<PotatoGim^Home> 안녕하세요~~ 오늘도 달리러 왔습니다..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 오늘도 달리고 있습니다. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 아침 일찍부터 일하시는군요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 네 오늘도 일정이 빡빡해서요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐.... 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 그래도 아직 새벽 4시인데..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그러게요 저도 좀 쉬어야 하는데
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 오 서니찡
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-24
<Work^Seony> http://ppss.kr/archives/37369
<Work^Seony> 저게 진짜 그렇게 구하기 어려운 건가요?
<Work^Seony> 아마존에서 팔긴 하는데... 사놔야하나 ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 안녕하세요 :)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ujuc> :_
<ujuc> :)
<razGon_Xch2> 의류쪽에 직구할만한 괜찮은 ㄱ곳은 어디가 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 외국 의류라면... 요즘 한국에 외국 의류 파는데 많지않아요?
<razGon_Xch2> 싸게 구입하려는 ㄱ거죠.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch2> 울마눌님께서 그리 말씀 하시네요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...  저는 잘 모르지만, 배송비 감안하면 직구랑 그리 큰 차이가 없지않나 싶은데요...
<DarkCircle> 의류는 ....
<DarkCircle> 옷감은 한국산만한 퀄리티가 나는 나라가 없는데 'ㅅ'a
<razGon_Xch2> 문제는 영국산옷을 ㄱ고집하는 울마눌의 문제죠.쩝.
<razGon_Xch2> 한국산 사라면 되는데
<Work^Seony> 영국산이면 무슨 브랜드에요?
<razGon_Xch2> 버버리요.
<razGon_Xch2> 쩝... 미쳣지...
<razGon_Xch2> 거기 사이트 보니 제 한달 용돈이더라구요.
<razGon_Xch2> 무슨 애들에게 그런거 입히면 되나?
<razGon_Xch2> 장모님과 마눌님이 이상하게 애들을 잘못키우는건 아닌가 생각되요.
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 버버리 많이비싸던데요 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 버버리 비싸죠.  명품인데요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기서도 비싼 편이에요.  그나마 한국보단 싸지만...
<razGon_Xch2> 그렇죠.
<razGon_Xch2> 그거 노리는 건데. 한국은 너무 비싸게 해먹어서요.
<razGon_Xch2> 솔직ㄱ히 그거 별루...
<razGon_Xch2> 그냥 애들 입히는건 그냥 입히고 싶은데 딸이니..ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 근데 단순히 브랜드만 보고 사려는게 아니라 디자인 때문에 사려는거 같은데요.
<DarkCircle> 바디 피팅이 잘 맞는게 (...)
<HolyKnight> 펌)인턴끝나고 계약직 이야기하는데
<HolyKnight> 월급여 60이하... 이야기하셔서
<HolyKnight> 지금 하고있는 업무까지만하고 때려치기로.. 하..
<DarkCircle> 그냥 쉽게 말해서 직원 안받겠다 이 얘기죠
<bluedusk_> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk_> 아름다운 밤이에요
<pchero_work> http://monster.com 접속 되나요?
<pchero_work> 아무나 잠시 확인좀 부탁드려요.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk_> pchero_work: The webpage at http://www.monster.com/geo/siteselection has resulted in too many redirects. Clearing your cookies for this site or allowing third-party cookies may fix the problem. If not, it is possibly a server configuration issue and not a problem with your computer.
<DarkCircle> 리다이렉션을 어떻게 걸었는지 모르겠는데 뭔가 백엔드에서 RedirectionLimit에 걸리게 만드는거 같네요
<pchero_work> 흠...
<pchero_work> 저기 잡 리크루팅 사이튼데 갑자기 접속이 안돼서요. 저만 그러는건 아닌가 보네요.
<pchero_work> DarkCircle: 감사합니다. ㅎ
<DarkCircle> bluedusk_ , ...는 밤이라니 !!
<bluedusk_> DarkCircle: 여기 삼성역인데요
<bluedusk_> 퇴근좀 시켜주세요
<DarkCircle> 헐 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<bluedusk_> 만년필 떨어져서 촉이 휘었는데
<bluedusk_> 이걸 어케야 할지 고민이네요 진짜
<ujuc> 어디껀가요??
<ujuc> 촉부분은 왠만해서 교정해줍니다..
<ujuc> 너무 휘어서 교정했는데도... 문제가 있으면 촉만 구입을 하시면되구요..;;;
<ujuc> bluedusk_,
<pchero_work> http://emptydream.tistory.com/3757
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://emptydream.tistory.com/m/post/3757
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 이거보면 도망가
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕핫에ㅛ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 불금!!!
<AutoWiZ_znc> 불금은 사무실에서~~ 끼얏호~~
<samahui_WS> 글런거죠~ 불금은 사무실에서 정답게 열심히 일하는...
<samahui_WS> 왜 서글플까요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 정답게 일하면 참 좋을텐데요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 혼자네요
<samahui_WS> 정답게 누군가를 씹으면서 일하면 더 달콤하답니다
<samahui_WS> 혼자가 편하죠
<samahui_WS> 전 이상하게 야근할때 누구 있는거 보다 혼자서 덩그러니 남아서 하는게 더 집중이 잘되서 좋더라고요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 집중은 잘 되네요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 혼자일하는거 자체가 좀 짜증이나서 그렇지요
<samahui_WS> 전 혼자건 같이건 일하는건 괜찮은데 ... 잘 안되서 짜증나요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 이상하게 오늘은 집중이 안되네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 이런 ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 제가 뭐 도움이 될 만한건 없을까요?
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 마음만 감사히 받겠습니다
<AutoWiZ_znc> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 대충하다가 들어가서 집에서 딸과 마눌님과 즐거운 시간이나 갖으렵니다 ㅎㅎ ;;
<samahui_WS> 정리하고 가려는데 집중이 안되는 날 답게 갈무리를 못하고 있어요
<samahui_WS> 걍 파워 내리고 팍~ 일어나버리고 싶네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아이고 안됩니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그러다 대형 사고 터질지도 모릅니다
<samahui_WS> 사고는 이미 쳐서 그거 수습중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 아~ 일안되 그냥 들어가봐야겠습니다. 즐거운 주말 보내시고  후딱 마무리하고 들어가세요~
<samahui_WS> 역시... 내 성격에 하던거 마무리 못하고 손놓는 짓을 못하겠어요 ㅜㅜ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 하도 당하다 보니 이젠뭐 그냥 확 놔버립니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 전 이제 다른 누군가가 당하게 하는 입장인지라 ㅎㅎ ;; 오랜만에 당하려니 힘드네요
<samahui_WS> 집중이되니 금방 해결되는군요
<samahui_WS> 역시 일은 될때 해야되요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 냐므
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 거기는 오늘 토요일이죠?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 네 토요일 입니다.
<Work^Seony> 흐 토요일인데 아직...
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-25
<razGon_Xch2> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2696705&cate1=860&cate2=869&cate3=31883&cate4=0#bookmark_cm_opinion
<razGon_Xch2> 이거  어떤지요?
<Work^Seony> 아직도 결정 못하셨나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> 애들은 나중에 사주기로  하고 장모님.
<LinDol> 굿묘닝~.~
<TaeheeJang> 네 지금 토요일 입니다! 세미나 준비 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 오늘 오프라인 모임이네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅠㅠ 꼭 월말되면 바빠서 정신없이 지나가네요
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<lindol> 오오
<lindol> 15.04 굉장이 빠릿 빠릿하네요 :)
<HolyKnight> 그래유?
<HolyKnight> Gui?
<lindol>  네네 저는 Ubuntu GNOME 15.04로 설치했어요.
<HolyKnight> 아하
<HolyKnight> 그러면 서버 우분투도 업그러이드
<HolyKnight> 가능알까유
<lindol> 서버는 잘 모르겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 와 15.04 도 나올날이 얼마 안남았네요
<monos> AutoWiZ_znc: 님 15.04 나왔던데요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 그러고보니 4월 말이네요 벌써... 안녕하세요 monos 님
<lindol> 안녕하세요 :)
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> AutoWiZ_znc: 님 저번에 가르쳐 주신 그림 그릴수 있는 사이트 이름이나 주소좀 가르쳐주세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ipeter> 반갑습니다.
<ipeter> 오랫만에 뵙네요.
<HolyKnight> @kangbaeklee: 성완종 자살사건은 기이하다. 첫째 대통령의 전 현 비서실장 3인 등 돈 받은 사람들은 검찰 근처에도 가지 않고 고인의 측근들만 불려가 곤욕을 당하고 있다. 둘째 검은 돈을 주고 받은 부정부패 사건이 갑자기 '누가 성완종을 사면했나'의 문제로 변질되었다
#ubuntu-ko 2015-04-26
<PotatoGim> 즐건 주말입니다~~
<Demonion> ㅇㅅㅇ
<Demonion> 외국인들이 내 페북을 보고 굉장히 놀랐던 건, 오랜만에 올린 사진에 "아직 통통하다, 살빠졌다, 예뻐졌다" 등의 댓글이 넘쳤기 때문. 어떻게 그런 댓글을 달 수 있느냐고 물었다. 그런데서 내가 미치지 않고 살았다니 믿을 수가 없다고 한다.
<samahui_WS> 좋은 아침입니다~
<samahui_WS> 이번 주도 즐겁고 유익한 한 주 되세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-25
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 토요일엔 바빠서 얘기도 별로못하고 얼굴도장만 찍고 왔습니다 ㅜㅜ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> ircCloud^Seony: 어휴~ 시간 참 빨리 지나갑니다. ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐 그러게요... 지난 번에 한국 왔을 때는 하도 할 일이 없어서 분도님 따라댕겼었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎ+ㅠㅠ = ^^ ?
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 좋은아침입니다
<autowiz> 좋은 아침들 되십시요~
<funfunyo_> 좋은 한 주 되세요! :-)
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 어제 집 가자마자 자는 바람에 링크 이제 봤네요ㅠ
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 고객센터 상담원분들 보는 기분입니다.
<autowiz> https://www.codingame.com/start 이거 재미삼아 시작했는데 생각했던거보다는 어렵기도 하고 재미있기도 하고 그렇네요
<bluedusk> 안돼요
<bluedusk> 월요일 점심때니 일찍 일찍 퇴근하셔요
<lexlove> 지난 토요일에 몇분 만나뵈서 정말 좋았습니다.^^
<funfunyo_> 저도 정말 반가웠어요 ^^
<JasonJang> 아~ lexlove 미안해요. ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> JasonJang: 일하셨다면서요.^^
<JasonJang> 물론 일했죠. 근무중. 그날 왕 늦게 끝났어요.
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ 다음에 뵐 기회가 있겠죠?
<JasonJang> <--- 저 메뚜기, 저도 한철이 있다"라는 얘기에 따라 열근무 했어요.
<lexlove> 바쁜 시기군요. 일할 때 바짝 일해야죠.^^
<JasonJang> ^^ lex love님 업종도 요즘이 한창 바쁜 시기인 줄 알아요.
<lexlove> 네. 지금 저희회사는 정신없이 바쁘네요. 저는 평소보다 쪼끔 더 바쁩니다.ㅎㅎ
<funfunyo_> 방금 전 사내 직원들끼리 점심 도시락 내기 사다리 타서 공짜 도시락 먹고 복귀 ^^ 호호
<lexlove> funfunyo_: 공짜라서 더욱 맛있었겠습니다.^^;
<funfunyo_> lexlove: 사내 막내가 산 거라 더욱 더 꿀맛이었습니다 ^^
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 설마 본심이 꿀맛이었겠?! 말씀 재밌게 하려니까 ...
<JasonJang> (아냐, 본심일꺼야 ㅋㅋㅋ)
<funfunyo_> 당연히 본심 입니다 :)
<lexlove> 사내 막내면 '벼룩의 간' 맛을 보신거죠? ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> ㅎ
<lexlove> 벼룩의 간 = 꿀맛  <- 이런 공식이 성립이 되는군요. 저희 회사에서는 제가 막내인데 제가 사드려야 윗분들이 꿀맛을 보시겠습니다.ㅎ
<lexlove> 엑셀파일의 숫자를 계속 봤더니 머리가 지끈지끈 거리네요.  >.<
<funfunyo_> ㅎㅎ 중요한 건 사다리를 하자고 한 게 그 막내 개발자 입니다 :-)
<lexlove> 예쁜 막내입니다.^^
<lexlove> 저도 전전전(?) 직장에서 사다리타기 많이 했었죠. 사다리타기도 점점 진화를 하죠.ㅎ
<funfunyo_> 요즘엔 카톡으로도 하더군요 :)
<lexlove> 간식사다리타기를 즐겨했는데 꽝이 2개 있습니다. 꽝에 당첨이 되면 돈을 안내는 대신 장을 봐와야 합니다. 그래서 윗분들은 꽝보다 돈내는 것을 선호했지요.
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<head|office> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 저도 사다리를 직접 타는걸 좋아라 하는 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저도 -> 저는
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 혹시.. sysinfo() 함수 써보신 분 계신가요?
<pchero_work> struct sysinfo 구조체에 process 갯수를 확인할수 있는 항목이 있는데..
<pchero_work>                unsigned short procs;    /* Number of current processes */
<pchero_work> 이 숫자가 top이나 ps 명령어로 확인한 프로세스 결과랑 맞지가 않네요. -_-;;
<pchero_work> 엄청나게 차이가 납니다.
<pchero_work> ps 나 top 로 확인되는 프로세스 갯수는 250개 정도인데.. sysinfo()로 얻어온 결과에는 약 650 개 정도라고 나오네요. -_-;;;
<pchero_work> 혹시 이유를 아시는 분..?
<PotatoGim> Ps는 스레드 포함으로 보신건가요?
<pchero_work> 아니요, 프로세스만이요.
<pchero_work> 아.. -_-;;;
<pchero_work> 이게 스레드 숫자네요. -_-;;
<pchero_work> 전체 스레드 갯수를 확인하니까 숫자가 얼추 비슷해지네요. -_-;;;
<pchero_work> 스레드라고 적어주징.. -_-;; man page 에 하필 프로세스 숫자라고 나와서리..
<PotatoGim> sysinfo() 시스템콜은 nr_tasks를 바로 담아주니까 스레드도 딸려서 올겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> jincreator_: 님 전에 말씀드린거 생각해보셨어요?
<pchero_work> PotatoGim: 아.. task 갯수군요.
<PotatoGim> http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/kernel/info.c?v=2.0.40
<pchero_work> PotatoGim: ??? 왜 nr_tasks -1 ; 이죠??
<pchero_work> 혹시 아시나요..? :P
<PotatoGim> kernel/fork.c를 보시면 초기값이 1인데 아마 init을 제외한게 아닐까 싶어요 ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 음.. 아니면 호출한 자신을 제외?
<PotatoGim> http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/kernel/sys.c#L2293
<PotatoGim> 최신 버전 기준으로는 nr_threads네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 저렇게 바뀐지 꽤 되었을 것 같네요.
<pchero_work> PotatoGim: 헉
<pchero_work> 아마도
<pchero_work> Since Linux 2.3.23 (i386), 2.3.48 (all architectures) the structure is:
<pchero_work> 2.3.23 버전 이후버전일것 같습니다. :)
<pchero_work> 2.3.16 버전까지는 nr_tasks 를 참조하고 2.3.23 버전 이후부터는 nr_threads 를 참조할 것 같네요.
<PotatoGim> 이후 버전을 찾아보니 nr_tasks 자체가 nr_threads로 대체된 것 같네요
<pchero_work> 아..
<funfunyo_> 일반적으로 nr_ 가 붙는 것들은 대개 커널 내 전역변수 값들이에요
<funfunyo_> sysinfo 도 커널 내부에서 주로 메모리 같은 내역들 뒤질 때 많이 사용했던 함수인데 요즘엔 잘 안쓰죠
<funfunyo_> 커널 전체가 하나의 프로세스이고 그 안에 매우 많은 태스크들이 쓰레드 형태로 실행되서 변수 이름도 바뀌었어요
<PotatoGim> 네, sysfs가 상대적으로 편하다보니..ㅎ
<funfunyo_> 네 맞습니다
<PotatoGim> 그런데 NPTL 같은 본격적인 스레드 지원은 사실상 2.6부터 이루어진 건데
<pchero_work> sysfs는 filesystem 정보를 불러온다고 나오는데..
<PotatoGim> 2.4 시점부터 커널 수준의 전역 변수명이 threads로 바뀐 점은...
<pchero_work> 뭔가 다른 역할이 있나요?
<funfunyo_> 예전엔 /proc  밖에 없었는데 추후에 sysfs 같은 것들이 생겨난 이후도 커널 메모리를 유저 영역에서 접근하기 어렵기 때문에 늘어난 걸로 보여요
<PotatoGim> 체인지 로그를 봤으면 좋겠는데 오래된 버전이라 찾기가 어럽네요..
<PotatoGim> 커널뉴비에도 없고...
<funfunyo_> NPTL 은 모델의 이름이고...
<funfunyo_> 위에 얘기한 쓰레드와 프로세스...는 일반적인 프로그래밍 메모리 관련 이야기예요.
<lexlove> 먼저 퇴근합니다.^^
<funfunyo_> 가령 1.c, 2.c, 3.c 가지고 하나의 a.out 을 만들게 되면
<funfunyo_> a.out 이라는 하나의 process  안에 3개의 thread 가 있다는... 간단한 개념...
<funfunyo_> 리눅스 커널도 매우 많은 소스들로 구성되어 있지만 결국 zImage 라는 하나의 process 니까요
<funfunyo_> NPTL 은 2.6 부터 새롭게 붙은 모델 이름이 맞습니다!
<funfunyo_> 참고로 Posix 는 원래 Unix 에서 나온 시스템 API 모델이에요
<pchero_work> 음.. sysinfo()보다 sysfs()가 어떤점에서 좀 더 편한가요..?
<PotatoGim> 네, 그와는 무관하게 linuxthreads가 이전 스레드 모델이었죠.
<funfunyo_> 구조체를 다루는 것과 파일을 다루는 것과의 차이랄까요?
<funfunyo_> 리눅스 같은 유닉스는 기본적으로 모든 제어를 '파일' 단위로 합니다
<funfunyo_> 가령 소켓 연결 같은 것들이나 프린터 같은 것들 제어하는 단위도 파일이에요
<funfunyo_> 그래서 파일로 처리하는 개념이 잘 발달되어 있는데....
<funfunyo_> sysfs 같은 경우엔 가상메모리로 보호 받고 있는(User Level 에선 접근이 불가능한) 커널 메모리 영역을
<funfunyo_> 마치 파일인 것처럼 pseaudo file system 으로 공유해주고 있는 게 바로 /proc 이고
<funfunyo_> 비슷하게 더 확장해준 게 sysfs 로 알고 있어요
<PotatoGim> 그냥 /sys로 마운트되늠 가상 파일 시스템입니다
<funfunyo_> 가령 PnP 같은 디바이스 들은 sysfs 로부터 정보가 공유되죠
<funfunyo_> 실제 /proc 나 /sys 안에 있는 파일들 사이즈가 0 인 이유가 사실은 파일이 아니라 메모리라 그래요
<pchero_work> 음..
<pchero_work> sysinfo() 와 sysfs()가 다른 목적의 프로그램이 아닌가요?
<PotatoGim> sysfs 자체는 장치에 대한 정보가 주인 것 같습니다 ㅎ
<funfunyo_> 맞습니다 sysinfo 는 커널이 주 대상이라면 sysfs 는 주변장치가 주 대상이죠
<pchero_work> 한방에 이해되네요. :)
<ferendevelop> 퇴근합니다~
<pchero_work> int sysfs(int option, unsigned int fs_index, char *buf);
<pchero_work> 장치 파일을 지정할 수 가 있군요. :)
<pchero_work> funfunyo_: PotatoGim: 감사합니다. :) 큰 공부가 되네요. ㅎㅎ
<funfunyo_> 저보단 PotatoGim: 님이 설명 짱이신 듯! ^^
<pchero_work> 방금 택배가 도착했습니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 한 3주 전에 이베이로 카드게임을 하나 주문했는데 이제야 도착했네요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 이베이는 다 좋은데.. 너무 느리다는게 단점.. -_-;;
<funfunyo_> 그래서 이베이 같은 해외 배송으론 건담과 피규어를 못 지르고 있어요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 그냥 주문하고 잊어버려야 함. ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> funfunyo_: 클라우드 엔지니어좀 찾아보라고 하는데
<bluedusk> 어디 괜찮은 사람 아시는분 없으신가요?
<funfunyo_> 페이스북 오픈스택 그룹...에 올려보는 게 어떨까?
<bluedusk> private  cloud뿐만 아니라 public  cloud도 할줄 아는 사람이여야 해서요... aws나 gcp 같은..
<autowiz> 벌시러 하루가 지나뿠네요
<DarkCircle> 하는거도 없이 그냥 휙 가네요 ㅋㅋ ㅠㅠㅠ
<jincreator> bluedusk: 죄송합니다. 전에 말씀하신 게 뭔지 기억이 안나네요. T T
<sungyo> 노크노크.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 오. 안주무셨네요.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 네 요즘 늦게 자는 일이 많네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 잠이 안와 일어났어요...서버로 접속하신건가요?
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아니요 그냥 휴대폰으로 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 지금 하시는 일이 서버개발쪽이신가요?
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-26
<autowiz> 감자감자
<autowiz> 하이루 하이루
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 준 안뇽~
<jun_> autowiz: 형 안녕하십니까~?
<autowiz> 응응 오랜만이네
<jun_> 저번주 내내 시체로 살았어요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 좀비 모드였던거야? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 출근은 언제까지야?
<jun_> 이번주까지 출근입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 시원섭섭하겠구만. 좀 떨리기도 하고
<jun_> 저번주에 술먹고 토하고... 좀비 됐다고 좀 괜찮아지면 또 불려가서 술먹고 토하고...
<jun_> 3일동안 그러니까 몸살이 와서 주말에 30시간 가까히 누워있었던거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 무슨 알콜 import , export 실험 하는거 같네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 요번주는 최대한 도망댕기구...
<jun_> 라고 하고 싶은데... 오늘이랑 내일도 잡힐 예정이구요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 목요일, 금요일 휴가인데
<jun_> 금요일에 회사 전체 회식한다고 참석하래요
<jun_> 안면있는 분들 한잔씩만 받아도... 5병은 나올 꺼 같은데... 금요일 저녁에도 좀비될 예정입니다.;;
<bluedusk> ......
<autowiz> 안됩니다
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ    아무말씀 안하시고 점만 찍으시면 안됩니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 20대 초반에는 친구들이랑 어울릴려고 ( 제가 술이좀 약해서 )
<autowiz> 마시다 토하고 와서 다시 마시고 했었는데
<autowiz> 요즘은 그냥 적당히 마시며 조신히 사는게 답인거 같은...
<lexlove> 술...
<jun_> lexlove: 서울 나들이는 잘 하셨나요?? 소식은 나중에 페이스북으로 봤습니다~
<jun_> 23일이라는건 알고 있었는데..
<lexlove> 네. 잘 다녀왔습니다.^^
<jun_> 전 금요일밤부터 몸살로 앓아 누워있었어요 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 지금은 괜찮으세요?
<jun_> 네~ 처음에는 열이 너무 나서 힘들었는데요.. 토요일 하루종일 잤더니 일요일에 정상적으로 돌아왔더라구요
<jun_> 몸살 앓고 배고파서 라면 끓여먹었어요;;;;ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저도 하루종일 들떠 있다가 밤에 미열 좀 나더라구요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 너무 들떠있었나봐요.
<autowiz> 음냐음냐
<autowiz> 준아 우리 언제 술한잔 해야지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국에 살았을 때 모은 음악씨디가 한 100장은 되는줄 알았는데, 꼴랑 50장 정도 밖에 안되네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 하와이에 살면서 모은 것도 100장이 안되는데....  다 합쳐봐야 150장도 안되는군요.  500장의 길은 멀고도 험하군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 꾸준히 정진 장진 하는 수 박에요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> jun_:  저희팀 TO자리 제안했었는데 기억 안나신다면 뭐.. 관심 없으신걸로..ㅠ
<jun_> bluedusk: 제안주신건 감사합니다만... 쉬면서 아픈것좀 치료하려구요
<jun_> bluedusk: 정말 죄송합니다..
<bluedusk> 네 저한테 죄송하실건 없어요 ㅋ
<head|office> to가 pm 같은건가요
<bluedusk> table of organization 의 약자로 알고 있습니다.
<bluedusk> 그러니깐 일자리? 자리? 정원?
<bluedusk> 생각해보니 이렇게 쓰는것도 콩글리쉬인가.;
<autowiz> 점심 식사들 맛있게 하셨습니까
<jun_> 저는 오랫만에 회사 사람들과 점심 식사를 했습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 마지막 점심식사를.....
<autowiz> 마지막이라고 하니까 뭔가 갑자기 막 비장하고 그런거 같잖아 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그런가요..?
<jun_> 전 그냥 무덤덤~~~
<jun_> 전 오늘이 회사 출근 마지막날이라서요 ㅎㅎㅎ 아 글고 보니 짐 싸야 하는구나 -_-;;;;
<autowiz> 술마 수목금 은 출장이냐?
<autowiz> 휴가?
<jun_> 내일은 출장이구요
<jun_> 목,금은 휴가입니다~
<autowiz> 음 목금 출장 조으다
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 옼토위즈님
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 사마휘님 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 기적의 선진병영.jpg http://pic.twitter.com/v3GHgn4luP
<razGon_BulGUksa> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<jun_> 저도 퇴근하겠습니다~
<jun_> 수고하세요~
<head|office> 하아
<head|office> 오늘 왜이렇게 축축 쳐지는지 모르겟어요
<head|office> 완전 다운되있네요 완전 ㅜㅜ
<pchero_work> 제가 어제 그랬습니다.. ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 9시에 자서 오늘 아침 8시에 일어났지요..
<pchero_work> 푹자고 일어나니 좀 나은것 같았습니다.
<head|office> 이럴떈 자야하는데
<head|office> 자지 못하는 이 현실 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 일하고 있습니다 ㅜ
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> https://alleciel.com/2014/10/15/how-google-works/
<HolyKnight> http://www.slideshare.net/alleciel/how-google-works-korean
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-27
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 초점거리와 배경의 상관관계. http://pic.twitter.com/SvvfiPyPUg
<givemelinux> 안녕하세요. 오랜만입니다...
<HolyKnight> 오늘은 조용하군유.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<head|office> aktwjaemf gk
<head|office> 맛저믈 하셧습니까
<head|office> 맛점들 하셧어유
<samahui_pi2> 점심 맛나게들 드셨나요? 오후에도 화이팅!!!
<autowiz> 아이고 한동안 오프라인이었네요
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요 :)
<pchero_work> :)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 히어로님 저도 히어로가 되고 싶습니다~~ ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> autowiz: 그냥 닉이 그럴 뿐입니다..;;
<autowiz> 어떤 방법이 있을까요? 저도 저만의 영웅슈트를 만들어야 하나요?
<autowiz> 아니면 /nick 명령어 한방이면 되나요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> postfix 를 다시지요.
<pchero_work> autowiz_hero
<autowiz> 안됩니다~ ㅎㅎ 누가 저희 사이를 오해하면 어떻게하나요 ㅜㅜ
<matthewkim> 오토님 자비스 만드시면 되요!
<autowiz> 저말이지 자비스 한대 있어서 일해주면 좀 편할거 같습니다. ( 다만 ... )
<autowiz> 자비스 만드는거 자체가 더큰일이라 ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> autowiz: 어떤 슈퍼파워를 원하시나요/
<matthewkim> 누군가는 만들어야할거 오토님이 먼저 시작을 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 잠을 자지않고 24시간 가동가능한 뇌와 몸을 주시옵소서
<pchero_work> 그건 슈퍼파워가 아니지요.
<pchero_work> 노예입니다. -_-;;
<autowiz> 주인이 멋진 분이라면 노예가 되어도 행복하겠지요....  (착각일려나요? ㅋㅋ)
<pchero_work> 참고로 제가 원하는 슈퍼파워는 그런 사람들을 수하로 두는 것입니다.
<matthewkim> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 음... 두번째는 점퍼 같은 순간이동이 가능하면 좋겠습니다.
<pchero_work> 그리고 제 무기는 채찍. -_-;;
<pchero_work> 일해! 일해! ㅋ
<autowiz> 짬날때마다 스노우보드랑 서핑보드 타고 싶어요~
<autowiz> 아학 아학 , 철썩 철썩 , 아악 아악 , 철썩철썩 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 최근에 www.codingame.com 에서 취미겸 공부겸 코딩 하고 있는데
<autowiz> 이게 알고리즘이 왠만한 시스템 프로그램보다 복잡하네요 ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 헐...
<pchero_work> 사실 전 요즘 슬럼프.. ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 집에서 전혀 공부를 안하고있어요. ㅠㅜ
<autowiz> 저도 OTL 모드  그래도 발버둥 치는중이지요
<pchero_work> 뭔가 정신이 번쩍 들만한.. 그런거 없을까요//
<PCHarley> winbind를 통한 AD join보다는 sssd 를 이용한 AD join이 확실히 편하군요...
<pchero_work> winbind 가 뭔가요//
<PCHarley> 삼바에서 사용하는 윈도우 도메인 인증 솔루션입니다.
<autowiz> 정신이 번쩍 들만한거보다
<autowiz> 아니 그만한거 만큼 휴식도 중요한거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 저도 요즘 좀 지쳐있고 생기도 없고 그런데 좀 쉬다보니 돌아오는거 같네요
<autowiz> 쉬어도 안 돌아오면 ... 누가 그러던데요 , 나태하고 개을러 진데는 매가 약이라고..
<autowiz> http://www.newsen.com/news_view.php?uid=201602122338237810
<autowiz> 처음엔 좀 당황했는데
<autowiz> 생각해보니 정말 그냥 매가 약일때도 있을거 같습니다.
<head|office> 오즈님! 맴매!!!
<autowiz> 중,고등 학교때 매맞는거 그렇게 좋아한편은 아니었는데
<head|office> ㅡ,.ㅡ 죄송합니다
<autowiz> 그냥 정말 대책없이 게을러진데는 원초적인 매가 약일 것도 같습니다.
<autowiz> 사랑의 매 를 때려주실분 급구합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 1대당 얼마를 해야 하나 으음...
<autowiz> (** 사랑의 매 만 구합니다. 분풀이용 재미용 매는 받지 않겠습니다 ㅎㅎ )
<pchero_work> 헉...
<pchero_work> 매가 약이군요.
<head|office> 그러고보니 요즘엔 매를드는 선생님이 거의없다고 들엇어요
<head|office> 다 경찰에 고소하고 그러다보니...
<autowiz> 매의 아픔과 기쁨이 사람에게 앤돌핀을 줄 수 도 있...  SM 인가 ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 오즈님도 제가 맴매하면 경찰에 고소하실건가유 ㅎ
<head|office> 제가 글로 한대만 때려도 될까요
<autowiz> 굳이 SM 쪽이 아니라도 , 그냥 막 답답하고 힙이 없을때는 당장 자극 그 자첸든 될거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 아니요 제가 head 님을 어찌 감히
<head|office> 그렇다면 ...
<head|office> 퍽퍽퍽퍽퍽퍽퍽퍽퍽퍽퍽퍽퍽퍽퍽퍽
<head|office> 후아 후련하군요
<head|office> 앗 죄송 오해는 마세요 사랑의 맴매입니다
<autowiz> 으흐흐흐   사 사 사랑으로 받겠읍니다.
<head|office> 네 ㅎㅎ 다음 바통터치떈 채찍을 들고 나오겟습니다
<head|office> 카우보이에 빙의하여..
<autowiz> Car牛Boy
<ircCloud^Seony> 캡틴 아메리카 보고왔습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 겁나 재밌었는데 좀 비극적이었네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 참고로 캡틴아메리카 스토리를 모르면 내용을 전혀 이해할 수 없으니 참고하세요
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 안봤는데 먼저 봐야겠군유.
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: "예비군 훈련 뒤풀이에 1학년 여학생만 참석하는 뒤풀이 논란이딴걸 매번 시행하는 수준 낮은 새끼들은 대학을 왜 갔나몰라. 대학 간 후배들이 니들 뒤풀이 접대하러 간 것도 아니고..덜떨어진것들 http://pic.twitter.com/VADh172rim
<matthewkim> 전 이만 퇴근하겠습니다 (__) 고생하십시오 여러분 홧팅
<cccat> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> ferendevelop: 오늘 캡틴아메리카 시빌워 보고왔는데, 캡틴아메리카 이전편들 안보면 내용이 아예 이해가 안가겠더라
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 친구가 보자한거 일부러 안 봤습니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 지금 일하는 곳에서도 저번에 '문화 테러리스트' 일화 얘기했다가 출근하면 "테러리스트다!!"막 이래요..ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 최근 명절때 캡틴 아메리카 윈터 솔져 하는거 보다가 잠들어버렸거든요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> TV 에 해주길래 꽤 오래된 건줄 알았는데 비교적 최근꺼 더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 왜냐면, 시빌워에서 어벤져스끼리 내부 갈등이 생겨서 끼리끼리 싸우는데, 그 싸움의 빌미를 제공한게 캡틴 아메리카의 친구거든.  그 친구가 누구냐는건, 이전 편들을 봐야 누군지 알 수가 있어
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 안녕하세요! 엄청 오랜만인 것 같습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> (울트론 바로 앞에거던가) 그래서 서울 와서 다시 받아 봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 오호, 기대되네요.. 어서 전편 보고 영화관에서 봐야 할텐데 저번주 일요일부터 야간 안 들어가서 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> fere 응응 어제 저녁에 외출하고선 꽤 오랜만에 돌아왔지 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 미세 먼지 괜찮으신가요? ㅠㅠ 전 죽을 맛입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐, 오늘 개봉한 캡틴아메리카 네이버 평점이 9.11이네 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 진짜 겁나 재밌었음
<ferendevelop> 그 정도인가요? 궁금합니다ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번작부터 스파이더맨이 등장하거든
<ircCloud^Seony> 토니 스타크(아이언맨)이 피터 파커(스파이더맨) 섭외하러 가는데 웃겼지 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 으으으으 궁금합니다ㅠㅠ 어서 앞에 영화들 봐야 하는데 말이죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 한줄 평에 누군가가 , 역대급 마블영화 탄생했다고 하는데, 진짜 재밌긴 했어
<ircCloud^Seony> 하지만, 다시 한 번 강조하지만, 그냥 보러 가면 대체 얘네들이 왜 싸우는지 내용을 전혀 이해하지 못하고 봐야돼
<ferendevelop> 그럼 재미 없죠ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아이언맨이랑 캡틴아메리카랑 죽일듯이 서로 싸우거든
<ferendevelop> 영화를 보긴 봐야 하는데 이제 야간 대신 오전/오후 근무라서 시간이 날지 모르겠습니다ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 핑계같이 들리는 으흐흐흐흐
<autowiz> 뜻이 있는곳에 길이 있으리라
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그런가요
<ferendevelop> 일단 내일 봐야죠ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 오늘은 비가 오는 바람에 한게 없어서 토르 봤었는걸요ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 1편?
<ferendevelop> 네!
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=1&b=bullpen2&id=4944588&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<HolyKnight> 언차티드 배송중 도난 발생
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 이제 최소 토르랑 로키가 누군지는 알겠군.  거기 등장하는 민간인 여자애 하나랑 교수 하나랑.  이 4명이 어벤져스 1편에서 세계를 망하게 할 뻔했지 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 세비 교수? 그 사람인가보네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 드라마 데어데블 1부에 나오는 헬스키친 전쟁인가? 그건 에이지 어브 울트론 때의 전투 말인가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 교수가 로키한테 마인드컨트롤 당해서 세계를 멸망시키려는데 일조했거든 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번 캡틴아메리카에는 앤트맨도 나오고 스파이더맨도 나오고 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 오오, 등장인물도 많아서 엄청 재밌겠네요
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕안녕~
<autowiz> 행복이란 무엇일까요
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요 :)
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-28
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<head|office> 안녕하세요!
<autowiz> 헤드님 안녕하세요
<head|office> 오즈님 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<head|office> 오늘은 이상하게 여유롭네요 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 좀이따가 엄청 바쁠거같아서 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 흐흐흐
<autowiz> 비쥬얼 스튜디오를 살까 말까 고민중입니다.
<autowiz> 개수를 사람 수 만큼 사면 되는걸까요?
<autowiz> 감자감자~ 밥먹고 있을려나?
<autowiz> 무슨반찬 먹고 있을려나? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 비스가
<HolyKnight> 유료였나유
<autowiz> 회사가 5인이하 10억 미만 매출일때는 공짜라고 하네요
<autowiz> 사실 데모버젼 만들면서 코드라이트만 쓰긴했는데
<autowiz> 나중을 위해서 지금 하나 사놓을까 그냥 안사고 버틸까 고민중입니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<autowiz> 날씨가 본격적으로 풀리기 시작하네요
<autowiz> 몸에 열이 적은 저도 슬슬 덥기 시작합니다.
<PotatoGim> autowiz: ㅎㅎㅎ 오늘은 부대찌개였습니다
<PotatoGim> 어제 달리는 바람에 국물 요리가 필요해서...
<autowiz> 아아 음주 포테토 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 포테토: 회사에 비주얼 스튜디오 쓰는감?
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 비쥬얼 스튜디오가 개인사용은 무료 맞죠?
<autowiz> 네네 맞습니다.
<autowiz> 5인이하 10억 이하 기업은 공짜라는군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 리눅스에서 돌아가는 버젼도 가격정책은 그대로에요?
<autowiz> 리눅스에서 돌아간다는게 VS 리눅 버젼도 있나요? ㅠㅠ 잘 몰라서
<ircCloud^Seony> 예전에 마소에서 발표했던거 같은데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 리눅스에서도 vs 돌아갈 거라구요
<Pytell> 비주얼 스튜디오 코드라고 있긴한데
<Pytell> ide가 아니라
<Pytell> 그냥 에디터더라고요
<autowiz> 뭐 없는거보다는 나을 수 있겠네요
<autowiz> 지금은 리눅스용 프로그램만 만들고 있는데 아무래도 나중에는 윈도우즈에서도 프로그래밍을 할것도 같은 느낌적인 느낌이 들어서 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 영웅님 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 윈도우 프로그램 개발자들만 쓰고 있습니다 ㅎ
<autowiz> 감자는 안쓰고 있다는 말이 되겠구만
<autowiz> 감자~ 보고싶으이~~
<autowiz> 일거리 들고와~ 같이 야근하자 ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 요새 야근을 안하려고 무지하게 노력 중입니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<autowiz> 으음 올바른 노력이군
<PotatoGim> 그런데 항상 실패해서...
<autowiz> 야근을 극한으로 줄이고 그시간에 공부랑 취미생활을 해야지 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 차라리 사무실을 이전을...ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 감자네 회사에는 감자만한 프로그래머가 몇몇이나 있나?
<autowiz> 감자가 탑일것도 같고 으흐흐
<PotatoGim> 저같은 개발자는 발에 채이죠...
<autowiz> 거짓말.. 말도 안되
<PotatoGim> 저는 그냥 찌끄레기입니다...
<autowiz> 그렇게 고수밖에 없는말이야? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 없다는
<PotatoGim> 으허허허 저를 엄청나게 과대평가를...
<autowiz> 내가 돋보기를 하나 끼고 보고 있는건가ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아닌데 잘 하는데 저정도면
<bluedusk> 저도 개발 잘하고 싶지만
<bluedusk> 현실은 컴맹이라
<bluedusk> 안타깝네요
<autowiz> 블더님은 눈이 너무 높으셔서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 혹시
<pchero_work> 매직더 개더링 하시는 분 계시나요/
<autowiz> 클라우드 시스템 관리자가 컴맹이시라니요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 매직더 개더링 잡지에서 많이 듣기는 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 어제 처음으로 집근처 보드게임/미니어쳐 샵에 갔었는데
<pchero_work> 샵 지하실에서 매직더 개더링 토너먼트를 하고 있더라구요.
<pchero_work> 너무 재밌어 보여서 저도 입문하려고요. -_-;;; ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 그나저마.. 간만에 KLDP에 핫한 글이 올라왔네요. https://kldp.org/node/155187
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 어그로 제대로네요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<ferendevelop> 4구 스승님 모십니다 한시간째 뭐하는건지 모르겠어요ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> http://www.slideshare.net/ssuser565d51/ss-61448739
<HolyKnight> http://www.inven.co.kr/webzine/news/?news=155627&vtype=pc
<autowiz> 4구? 당구?
<ferendevelop> 넵ㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 이제 끝났어요 2시간 16분
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 4구 시간 안정하고 치면 안끝나는 사람이 있는데 ... 바로 나같은 사람 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 점수가 늘었다 줄었다 만 반복할뿐 끝나지 않아 ㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ맞아요 제 친구 오늘 마의 50점ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 절대 안 내려가요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-29
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~ 모두들 불금~ 되세요~~
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 너무 졸리네유.
<autowiz> 홀녀님 졸리신다는 말씀 처음 듣는거 같습니다요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<funfunyo_> 하이 ^^
<autowiz> 형님~~
<autowiz> 감기는 좀 나으셨어요? ^^
<funfunyo_> 어 이젠 좀 괜찮아졌어 ^^
<funfunyo_> 그러구 보니 어제 서원이 집으로 갔겠구나
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 아 벌써 시간이 그렇게 됐나요
<funfunyo_> 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz> 한참 비행기 안이실려나 ㅎㅎ
<funfunyo_> 목요일에 들어간다고 했거든
<autowiz> 아아 선물도 못해드리고 뽀뽀라도 해드렸어야 하나 ㅋㅋ
<funfunyo_> -______________-;;;;;;;;;
<autowiz> 흘흘흘
<lexlove> funfunyo_님의 아픔이 저에게 왔나봐요. 어제 아파서 점심도 못먹었어요.ㅠㅠ
<funfunyo_> lexlove: 윽... 어떻하죠? ㅠ.ㅠ 병원에 가서 꼭 주사 맞으셔요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<lexlove> 오늘 퇴근하면서 병원에 가려구요.
<lexlove> 어제 너무 아파서 병원 가려고 했더니 점심시간이었고 퇴근후 가려고 했더니 하필 일이 많아서 조금 늦게 퇴근하는 바람에 약국만 들렸죠.ㅠㅠ
<funfunyo_> 약국으로는 아니되어요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<funfunyo_> 꼭 병원 가셔서 주사도 꼭 맞으셔요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<funfunyo_> 이번엔 미세먼지 등 때문에 더욱 더 금방 낫질 않아요 기관지... ㅠ.ㅠ
<lexlove> 오늘 청소하는데 먼지가 아니라 꽃가루에요. 노란......
<funfunyo_> 아.. 그것도 한 몫 하겠군요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<lexlove> funfunyo_: 우리 만날 날 명환님 안계셨음 대화를 어떻게 풀어나갔을까 명환님 계셔서 참 다행이라고 생각했어요.ㅎ
<funfunyo_> lexlove: 어익후 감사합니다 ^^;;;;;
<funfunyo_> 꼭 주사 맞으셔요!!!
<lexlove> 넵~
<lexlove> 5월 6일 휴무만 아니었으면 어제 조퇴했을텐데 차마 못하겠더라구요.ㅎㅎ
<funfunyo_> 전 오히려 제가 아프면 무조건 병원 달려가서 주사부터 맞고와요!
<funfunyo_> 그래야 회사가 돌아가거든요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 그건 아닌거 같아요
<bluedusk> 누구 한명 없어도 회사는 잘 돌아가요 ~
<funfunyo_> 역시 블루더스크 회사는 좋은 회사!
<funfunyo_> 우리는 내가 동료가 올리는 결제를 해주지 않으면 안되는데...
<bluedusk> -_-?
<funfunyo_> 역시나... 앞서가는 회사와 낙후된 회사의 차이...
<bluedusk> 결제는 누군가 해주는거아닌가요?
<bluedusk> 대리결제 !!
<bluedusk> 박대리 와서 결제해!!
<funfunyo_> 돈 결제...의 결제가 아니라 ... 개발 진행상황 중에 만나는 결정 등을 내려야 하자네...
<funfunyo_> 에혀
<autowiz> 무식하게 신규 서버에 패키지 똑같이 설치하고 있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> root@sdev-test01:~# cat /etc/list-pkgs.sh
<autowiz> i=0 ; list="" ; cat /etc/dpkg-l.20160429a.txt | tail -n +6 | awk '{print $2}' |  while read line ; do if [ $i -lt 100 ] ; then list=$list" "$line ; i=`expr $i + 1`; else echo $list ; list="" ; i=0 ; fi ; done
<autowiz> echo $list
<autowiz> i=0
<autowiz> list=""
<autowiz> root@sdev-test01:~#
<autowiz> root@sdev-test01:~# i=0 ; cat /etc/dpkg-l.20160429c.txt | while read line ; do apt-get -y install $line ; i=`expr $i + 1` ; echo ----count----$i---- ; done ; echo FINISH...
<what124>  계십니까~
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 키보드 발암류 최강 http://pic.twitter.com/BRSEwwXJvI
<Seony> 방향키 일렬로 나열한건 좀 심하네요
<funfunyo_> 써니... 도착?
<Seony> 넵
<funfunyo_> 오... 왠지 하와이가 무척 가깝게 느껴지는.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 도착해서 그동안 청소하고 빨래하고 그러느라 바빴네요
<lexlove> 가셨군요.ㅎ
<autowiz> 장기간 비행에 피곤하시겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 피곤하긴한데 맘은 편하네요
<lexlove> 역시 집이 최고죠.ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 역시나 하와이는 바람이 엄청 부는게 참 시원하네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 바람 하면 오즈인데 말이지요 ...
<autowiz> 뭔말이지 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 제가 바람을 참 좋아라 합니다...
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> RPM 올리면서 바람을 가르는 그 쾌감~ 크~~
<jun> 안녕하세요~
<jun> 백수되기 하루 전날입니다! ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 축하드립니다. :)
<pchero_work> 며칠간 백수예정이신가요/
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun> 전 최장 3달 보고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 근데 사람일이 어찌 될지 모르는거 잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> jun: 여행 추천합니다. 아니, 계획하신 곳이 있으신가요/
<jun> 어머니랑 둘이서 전주에 가볼 예정입니다. 그 이후에는 없어요.. 제가 성격상 여행을 안좋아해서요
<jun> 저는 이만 가보겠습니다...ㅎㅎ 현재 이 PC를 포멧해야해가꾸요;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 다음주에 놀러올께요~ 수고하세요~
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<HolyKnight> http://blog.naver.com/saltynut/220696582543
<pchero_work> 공감합니다.
<pchero_work> 영어는 별로 중요하지 않습니다.
<pchero_work> 영어는 출근 이후부터 중요하죠. :)
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=1&b=bullpen2&id=4952330&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<autowiz> 히어로님 사랑합니다.
<autowiz> 홀리님도 사랑합니다.
<autowiz> 준이도 사랑해
<autowiz> 세상이 사랑으로 가득차 있어요~ 오호호호
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> 가내찜질방 다녀왔숩미당
<DarkCircle> 오늘도 어김없이 ... 새벽에 계시네요 ~(~_~)~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 요 두분들 진짜 ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-04-30
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요!
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 옛날G4ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ http://pic.twitter.com/MfkneIILYQ
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> matthewkim 안녕하세요 엄청 오랜만이네요
<matthewkim> 앗, 네 ㅎㅎ 엄청 오랜만입니다 ^^;
<HolyKnight> http://jhrogue.blogspot.com/2016/04/b.html
<matthewkim> 저는 이만 나가보겠습니다 고생하십시오(__)
<autowiz> 뒹굴 뒹굴
<ferendevelop> 뎅구르르르
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-01
<autowiz> 삐융삐융
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> http://blog.naver.com/atelierjpro/220697890605
<Seony> 교수님의 블로그군요...
<Seony> 혹시나 조교가 관리하는건 아닌가 하는 생각이 불쑥...
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://www.slideshare.net/ddayinhwang9/ss-59781151
<Seony> LinkedIn에 이력서를 올려야한다는 점은 제가 여기서 옛날부터 강조했던 사항이죠...
<Seony> 해외 살거나 해외 나갈려면 LinkedIn 프로필 관리는 필수입니다.
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<HolyKnight> 링크드인이 생각보다 해외에서
<HolyKnight> 영향이 강하나보네유
<Seony> 강한 정도가 아니라 절대적이죠...  생긴지 10년이 넘는 SNS라고 하네요
<Samwise> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<Samwise> 엊그제 우분투16.04를 설치했는데 wine1.8로 카카오톡 설치후 실행시키니 아무것도 켜지지않네요.. 혹시 저와 같은 상황 이신분 계신가요.. 아무창도 안뜨고 그냥 갑자기 꺼져버려요..
<Samwise> err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x7bcde5a0 "loader.c: loader_section" wait timed out in thread 006d, blocked by 0056, retrying (60 sec)
<Samwise> 이 에러 무슨뜻인가요..
<autowiz> 으라차 차차차차
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-24
<jason_KR> Feren^IRCCloud: 피융~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 감자감자~ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 예압 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 방가방가 할룽할룽~ ^^
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 요새 많이 바쁘신 것 같아요~
<autowiz> 나보다 더 바쁜거같아서 말걸기도 무섭두만 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 쳇 존잘로님
<bluedusk> 월요일인데
<bluedusk> 너무하시네요
<autowiz> 아~ 블더님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 인사안해드려서 삐치신건가요?
<bluedusk> 그냥 월요일이라 삐진거에요
<bluedusk> 그렇게 말씀하시면 제가 숨만 쉬면 삐지는 사람 같네요
<autowiz> 아이고 그런게 아닙니다 .
<bluedusk> 됐어요
<bluedusk> 존잘로님 실망이에요
<autowiz> make 랑 make all 이랑 같은 결과가 나오는게 맞지요?
<autowiz> 네? 블더님 ~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> Hello world
<bluedusk> 전 manner maketh man 밖에 몰라서요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> jason_KR: 저 찾으셨나요?
<jason_KR> 예. ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵 무슨 일 때문에 찾으셨나요??
<drake_kr> 밥사주세요
<bluedusk> 저도 사주세요
<bluedusk> 가난한 직장인
<drake_kr> 팡교 갑니다
<bluedusk> 팡교 넘 멀어요
<ianychoi> 판교판교
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 서울 오고, 제일 신기했던게 판교가 서울이 아니라는거..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 당연히 서울이라고 생각했었는데 서울이 아니더라고요..
<jason_KR> Feren^IRCCloud: 수업, 평일날 몇시 끝나오? 방과후 바쁨?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 월요일 : 18시 / 화요일 : 16시 / 수요일 : 14시 / 목요일 : 19시 / 금요일 : 14시
<Feren^IRCCloud> 수업 시간은 이렇습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 방과후는?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 보통 별 일 없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> ok
<bluedusk> 전 항상 한가한데요
<bluedusk> 왜 저에겐 안물어봐주시는거죠?
<bluedusk> 한가한 직장인 무시하시는건가요?
<jason_KR> 응
<bluedusk> jason_KR: 님 너무하시네요
<bluedusk> 헠
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ    거리가 넘 멀잖아요~
<bluedusk> 존잘로님 괴롭히러 가야겠다
<bluedusk> 저 집도 회사도 다 강남이에요
<bluedusk> 하나도 안멀어요
<jason_KR> 강남도 강남 나름.  좀 더 구체적으로?
<drake_kr> 중국에도 강남이 있습니다만.
<soyeomul> 오늘 송아지 4마리 설사약 먹였습니다
<soyeomul> 내일은 우사(축사) 청소 좀 할까합니다
<soyeomul> 아아아 졸리네요
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러갈께요~
<soyeomul> 슈고하세요~~~~~~~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-25
<douksini> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요?
<drake_kr> Hello world
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 하이
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 잘 지내셨습니깡 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오
<imsu> 사
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<imsu> Feren^IRCCloud: 삼이 나와야죠!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 앗
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제가 눈치가 없네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 망했네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 진짜 오사 보고도 뭐지?
<drake_kr> 아니 임수는 무슨 윈도우 업데이트야? 왜 강요를 해
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 오를 쓰고 싶으면 강요 정도는 받아야죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 금칙어임 "오"
<drake_kr> 오오
<imsu> 50724 50724
<drake_kr> 오막사라부같은거 못하게 하네
<drake_kr> 공인인증서같은 임수다
<bluedusk> 오 임수님 역시
<bluedusk> 오오오오오오오 필승 코리아와는 무슨 관계인가요?
<drake_kr> 키보드보안이라니
<imsu> 50724 47561 49324 46972 48512
<drake_kr> 뜬금없는 멘사테스트!?
<imsu> D604 B3C4 BC14 BCF4
<imsu> B355 C2A4 D06C B3C4 BC14 BCF4
<imsu> C624 C784 C218 C4F0 B294 C0AC B78C B4E4 B2E4 BC14 BCF4
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 재밌네요 요놈
<bluedusk> 16진수인가요?
<bluedusk> 역시
<bluedusk> 오임수님
<autowiz> 영어랑 숫자군요
<imsu> 알만한 양반들이 당최 왜이러는겨.. ㅡ.ㅡ;
<autowiz> 1년은 365일 인데 원은 360 도 입니다. 5 일은 뭐를 해야 할까요?
<imsu> 공전은 타원형이므로 a:b를 따졌을 때 365가 맞는거 같습니다. 시간 낭비하지 말아주세요~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 결론: 오를 쓰는 건 시간낭비다~~
<autowiz> 그럼 오를 빼고 , 우와임수다 를 써야하는건가요?
<autowiz> 한글자가 더 늘어나겠네요
<imsu> 우와는 청개구리를 뜻하는 말로 도전하는것으로 간주하겠습니다. (출처: 네이버 국어 사전) 맞짱 한번 뜨시죠 형님
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 어허 맞짱을 뜨자는거군 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아.. .뭔가 재미있는게 안떠오름 ㅠㅠ 나의 패배다
<autowiz> 저~ 뭐하나 물어볼께 생겼는데요. C 로 간단히 프로그램 짤때 main ( int argc , char* argv[] )  하는데
<autowiz> argv[0] 에 실행한 명령이 들어가는데
<autowiz> ./a.out 하면
<autowiz> a.out 가 들어가는게 아니라 /home/autowiz/a.out 가 들어가는데 , 원래 그랬나요?
<autowiz> path 잡고 실행하면 파일 이름만 들어가나요?
<imsu> ./ <---- 요게 path 아닌감유?
<imsu> 잘 모름 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 상대경로인데 그냥 파일이름만 나오는줄 알았는데 경로까지 다나와서 , 이게 예전부터 그랬는지 , 근래에 바꼈는지 궁금해서 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJ> 모처럼만에 한가로운 오후입니다.
<autowiz> 병원에 환자분들은 많으신가요?
<razGon_JJ> 다들 고사리따러 가셧습니다.
<imsu> razGon_JJ: 오랜만이에용 ~~ 잘 지내셨쥬? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJ> imsu: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_JJ> 잘계셧수꽈?
<razGon_JJ> razGon in JEju
<imsu> razGon_JJ: ㅋㅋㅋ 제주도에서 사세요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJ> dP
<razGon_JJ> 예
<razGon_JJ> 제주도로 의원 옮겻어요
<razGon_JJ> 그냥 한가로이 보고 있습니다.
<imsu> 아항~~ 제주도 살기 웬지 편해보이고.... ㅎㅎㅎ 제주도 한번 가보고 싶네요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<razGon_JJ> 좋기는 한데. 답답해 하실수도 있어요
<razGon_JJ> 특히 서울사시던 분들은.
<imsu> razGon_JJ: 전 원래 전남 탄광촌에 살던 놈이라 한적한게 좋더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJ> 인구 천만명이 뒤엉켜사는 곳에 있다가
<razGon_JJ> 아...
<razGon_JJ> 저도 온양온천. 그냥 한가로운 관광지에 살다보니... 좋아요.
<razGon_JJ> 그러면 환영.
<razGon_JJ> 잘곳과 차만 해결되면 살만합니다.
<imsu> 시골에서 농사나 특용작물 짓고 살고픈 작은 희망이 있습니다만 ~~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJ> 임수님은 아두이노로 특용작물을 시설을 콘트롤 하시는 방법으로 하시면 되렵니다만
<imsu> razGon_JJ: 아두이노 LED만 깜박여보고 안해봐서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 특용작물 잠못자게 할 수는 있을거 같아요
<imsu> 괴롭히고로~~~~
<razGon_JJ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_JJ> 제주도에서 허브 키우면
<imsu> 제주도 허브가 유명한가요?
<imsu> 경기도 쪽에도 허브 농장 있었는뎅 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJ> 아. 그러면 경기쪽에 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 사실 유기농 우렁이를 아버님이 양식하셔서~ 그걸.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 임수 가 경기도쪽에 허브농장도 가지고 있었구나 우와~
<imsu> 뭔 소리여~
<imsu> 경기도 쪽에 허브 농장 있었다고 하는건디...ㅠ.ㅠ;
<autowiz> 호락호락하지 않은 임수 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그지입니다 그지~~
<razGon_JJ> 헐..
<razGon_JJ> 유기농우럭.
<razGon_JJ> 역시...
<razGon_JJ> 대부호의 아들 . 금수저넹..
<razGon_JJ> 임수님 실망이야.ㅠㅠ
<razGon_JJ> 그래서 대선 나가겟어요?
<jason_KR> 왜 선량한 임수'를 구정물(대선)판에 밀어 넣으려구 ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 허미... 무선 마우스를 하나 받았는데, 특수 기능 버튼 설정하기가 무척 까다롭네요. ㅜㅡ
<pchero_work> 이것저것하다가.. 결국 포기. -_-;;; 짜증 울컥 나네요..
<jason_KR> 모델이 뭔데요?  ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 개발자가 마우스 단추 지정을 포기할 정도면? ㅎ
<imsu> jason_KR: 안녕하세요 ~~^^
<imsu> 전 이만 퇴근해 보겠습니당 ~~~ ㅎㅎ 즐거운 오후 보내시와요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 들어가세요~
<imsu> 넹 ^^
<pchero_work> 로지텍 M560 모델입니다. :)
<pchero_work> 같은 증상 가진 사람이 여럿있는데.. 뾰족한 해결책이 없네요. 정말 필요한 기능이 있는데, 그냥 보통마우스처럼 써야할 것 같습니다.
<pchero_work> ubuntu-16.04 버전에서는 설정하면 되는 것 같더군요. 그런데 쓰고 있는 버전이 14.04 버전이라.. -_-;;
<pchero_work> 자동으로 인식이 안되어서 따로 설정을 잡아줘야 하는데... 이거 설정이 다른 설정과 충돌이 나서 키가 먹통이 납니다.
<pchero_work> 모든 버튼이 그런 현상을 가지는 건 아니고, 마우스 엄지로 누르는 버튼 두 개중 하나가 말썽이네요. -_-;;;
<pchero_work> 보통은 웹 브라우저에서 Go Forward/Go Back 으로 사용하던 버튼인데... Go Forward 설정이 안되네요. 킁...ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 아.. 로지택..
<drake_kr> 무선마우스는 역시 하드웨어명가 제품이 좋죠
<soyeomul> 말은 조근조근 심상정 후보님이 잘 하시네요 모나지 않고
<pchero_work> 저도 보고 있습니다. 재밌네요. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 오히려 유승민후보가 문재인후보를 도와주는거 같다는 생각이 듭니다. 장기적으로 봤을때 문재인후보는 유승민 덕분에 더 단단히 정책 준비를 할 수 밖에 없다는 생각이 드네요... 아직 15일 남은건 마치 150일 처럼 느껴지니...
<soyeomul> 안보에서도 유승민이 문재인을 돕고있네요.. 뭐랄까 최만리와 세종대왕의 관계처럼..
<soyeomul> 안보 분야에서 접전중인 두 후보(문-유)가 복룡 봉추네요 나머진 들러리 같아요
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러 갈께요;
<soyeomul> 꾸벅;
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ianychoi> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-26
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 존잘로님
<bluedusk> 밥먹고 왠지 졸리운데
<autowiz_> 밥드시고 졸리실때는 플랭크 운동을~ ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 그냥 존잘로님은 제가 싫은듯..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 시험 치고 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 우와! 무슨 시험 보셨나요?
<pchero_work> 중간고사?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 중간고사요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 요즘은 중간'시험'으로 많이 순화 표현 하던데...
<jason_KR> pchero_ work: 마우스 설정 수고 많아요~ ^^
<jason_KR> 아쒸 유니티 첨 나왔을 땐, 극혐이었는데...이제 손에 익을만~ 하니까 그놈'으로 돌아간다고...ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 걍 일반 마우스 처럼 쓰고 있습니다. 나중에 업뎃하면 괜찮아 지겠죠. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 전, 계속 그놈을 쓰고 있었죠. 유니티는 영 손에 안익어서.. ㅎ
<jason_KR> 예에~ 잘 하셨
<pchero_work> 흠... 오늘따라 기분이 센치하네요. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NXnxTNIWkc&index=4&list=RDAClxnJa4J-Q
<pchero_work> 기타리스트 모자가 어디서 많이 본 거 같아서 검색해보니 원피스 사보 모자의 모티브였네요. ㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> jason_KR: 엥? 우분투가 다시 그놈으로 넘어가나요?
<jason_KR> 예 1804부터...
<jason_KR> 그놈'에 유니티 모양과 행태를 잡아주는 트윅이 나타나긴 하겠지만...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐..
<fmowl> 안녕하세요?
<drake_kr> Hello world
<mureds> hi
<mureds> is there someone here?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-27
<lexlove> Work^Seony, 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 오랜만에 왔더니 다들 조용하시네요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_X> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 안녕하세요.^^
<lexlove> 저번 주 수요일까지 야근하고 이제 숨좀 쉽니다.ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 많이 바쁘신가봐요
<lexlove> 그러네요. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Paul_> 안녕하세요...
<autowiz_> 감자감자 물어볼께 있어~
<autowiz_> C 나 C++ 에서             for (int i = 0;  i < 10;  i++, printf("%c", 'x'));   이런식으로
<autowiz_> 한글자씩 출력하거나 메모리복사 하는경우에 , 사이즈가 10 MB 100 MB  되도 성능상 크게 문제가 없을려나?
<bluedusk> 아뇨 문제 있어요
<PotatoGim> 문제가 될 소지가 높아 보입니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 단순 출력을 하시는거면 글자 단위로 출력하시기보다는 메모리 상에 올렸다가 한번에 뿌리시는게 좋을 것 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 호출 횟수는 아무래도 줄여주는 쪽이 좋죠~
<bluedusk> 오 역시 전문가는 다르군요
<PotatoGim> ...라는 초보의 관점이었습니다...
<autowiz_> 고맙고맙~~
<autowiz_> 블더님 감사합니다.
<fmowl> 안녕하세요!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> Hello world
<drake_kr> 음 어제 웬지 틀린 정보가...
<drake_kr> autowiz_: stdio의 경우 별 문제가 없고 llio의 경우는 문제가 돼. https://wiki.ubuntu-kr.org/index.php/File4developers
<drake_kr> Termio 세팅에 따른 차이가 있긴 하지만, 기본셋은 stdio를 따르고 웬만해서는 세팅 안 바꾸니까 버퍼링이 되기 때문에 질문한 '성능상의 문제'는 없어
<drake_kr> dd는 llio라서 bs를 크게 잡는거고.
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-28
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 당근 disk 같은 io 쪽은 한번에 모아쓰는데 . 예를들면 이런겁니다.
<autowiz_> 메모리A , B 에 1024 바이트 짜리 공간을 할당했는데 이걸  복사를 하는데 , 길이를 몰르는 경우면
<autowiz_> 방법1) 그냥 1024바이트를 한번에 복사한다 ( memcpy ( b , a , 1024 )
<autowiz_> 방법2) 길이를 확인하고 길이 만큼만 복사한다 len = strlen ( a ) , memcpy ( b , a , len )
<autowiz_> 방법3) 길이를 모르니까 \x00 나올때까지 for 로 복사한다 for ( int i = 0 ; i < 1024 ; i++ ) { *(b+i) = (char)*(char*)(a+i); }
<autowiz_> if (   (char) * (char*)(a+i) == '\x00'  ) break ;
<autowiz_> 성능상 차이가 있는지 , 어떤 방법이 제일 좋을지 가 궁금해지는    불금 입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 내일 대통령 선거하려고 휴가 냈네요
<gd_> Hi
<autowiz_> 외국에서는 어떻게 하나요?
<PotatoGim> 흠.. 한 페이지 내에서 할당이 이루어질 수 있는 크기라면 1번, 그게 아니면서 자료구조(혹은 프로토콜) 명세가 명확한 경우라면 2번에서 길이 확인 과정 제외하고 고정된 길이로, 그 명세도 명확하지 않지만 길이를 확인할 수 있는 방법이 있다면 2번, 길이를 알 수 있는
<PotatoGim> 정보가 없다면 3번일 것 같습니다 ㅎ
<PotatoGim> GNS3로 사내 엔지니어들에게 교육을 하려는데... 혹시 도커 이미지 가벼운게 어떤게 있을까요? ㅎㅎ; 예전에 도커 명령으로 따로 기본 이미지를 받을 수 있었던 것 같던데...
<autowiz_> 감자감자~ 부비부비~
<autowiz_> gns3 도 좋긴한데 , 초~중급자들이 개념을 이해하거나 시뮬레이션 해보기엔 패킷트레이서가 참 괜찮은듯
<autowiz_> 메모리 페이징은 4k 단위로 일어날까? 구글에 도움을~ ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 메모리 페이징은 커널에 따라 다른걸로 알고 있어요
<bluedusk> 리눅스 커널은 4k단위로 관리를 하니깐 그렇게 일어나는거고
<bluedusk> huge page  를 사용하면 더 크게 일어나는걸로 알고 있는데
<autowiz_> 넓디 넓은 블더님 마음처럼 huge 하게 일어나는군요~
<PotatoGim> 우선 GNS3를 셋팅해버렸으니 오늘은 이걸로 하고... 다음엔 고민을 좀 해봐야겠네요 ㅜ;
<PotatoGim> 저희 NAS랑 같이 묶어서 파일링 프로토콜 패킷 캡처해서 분석하는 부분까지 진행하려고 했는데...
<PotatoGim> 패킷 트레이서는 시뮬레이팅 정도라...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 아하 그런거구만 심오하게 갈려면 GNS 가 적합할듯
<autowiz_> 툴을 2개 쓰는것도 좀 그러니까 , 한가지로 가는게 맞을듯
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 역시 즐거운 공간 날엔 볼링이죠~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 공강 날
<drake_kr> 성능상 차이는 걍 타임을 재보면 되는거 아닐까
<drake_kr> simd라던지 sse라던지 그런것도 있어서.. 딱 그 내용만 확인해보려면 mtune에 i486 정도 옵션 주는것도 잊지 말고
<soyeomul>  모친께서 드라마 보시느라 리모콘 빼앗기고 토론회 다음에서 인터넷으로 보고 있네요
<soyeomul> 이야 유창하게 말합니다 일자리 계속 강조하네요 달님^^
<soyeomul> 오 사물인터넷도 언급하네요 달님...
<soyeomul> 엇 모친께서 드라마 접고 토론회로 채널을 바꾸셨습니다...
<soyeomul> 달님 목소리가 거실에서 들려오는,,
<soyeomul> 내일 모짜리 또 있어서 이만 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr>   Hello World
#ubuntu-ko 2017-04-30
<drake_kr> 으어어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-23
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot4> <draco> 굿모닝
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 굿..모닝에 합류 하려 했는데 점심 시간이 되가네요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot4> <draco> 아침 출근할때 양말이 젖어서...무좀균이 창궐중...T_T
<autowiz_> 저도 가끔 그럴때가 있는데 슬리퍼랑 양말을 하나 구입하시기를 권해드립니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 비가 생각보다 너무 많이 오네요
<jason_KR> 지난 밤에도 비가 많아 왔었나봐요. 우량계는 없는데 비슷한 깡통에 빗물이 가득! 이런 날이 없었는데...
<bridgebot4> <draco> 미세먼지는 날려주니 좋긴 한데...
<bridgebot4> <draco> 그러고 보니 아파트 창문 젖어 있을 때 청소 좀 해야 하나...-_-
<autowiz_> 비올때가 청소하긴 제일 좋은날이긴 하지요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot4> <douksini> 우분투 18 낼 나오나요? ㅎ
<jason_KR> 정식판이 일전에 나왔잖아요?
<jason_KR> 1804LTS 가  0426일 나오는군요?! 물론 그 후에도 몇 번 더 리비젼 되겠지만...
<jason_KR> https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-18-04-release-features/
<bridgebot4> <kimej> rc버전이 저번주인가에 나왔었죠
<bridgebot4> <draco> 26일 이라고 해봐야 영국기준이라 우리나라는 실제로는 한밤중..그 다음날이라고 보셔야 합니다.
<bridgebot4> <draco> 하지만 데일리 빌드 받으면 그게 그거라....
<samahui_ws> 27일 이라고 생각해야 될듯하네요
<imsu> 안냐세요 ~ ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 엇, 임수님!!
<imsu> 브릿지 봇은 아직도 낯설군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot4> <youngbin> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 접속하고 끊기고 노티가 없어서, 들어가도 인사를 못받아요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 매뉴얼로 노티하고 들어가고 나가야해요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 노티 = notification ??
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 네.....
<imsu> 알람이 없단 뜻인가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 표현이 어려웠네요 ^^;;
<imsu> 제가 잘 몰라서. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ (호좁 ㅠ.ㅠ;;)
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 임수님께 여쭙고 싶은게 좀 있는데요...이거..여쭤도 될런지...
<imsu> 네? 무엇을?? 아는 만큼만(?) 답변해 드릴게요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 흠.... 아는거 없는거 뽀로쿠(?) 나겠드아~~~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 아얄씨로 가서 여쭙고 싶은데, 설치가 잘 안되네요.
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 아...실은, 수학공부를 좀 하고 싶어져서요. 대학 과정에서 배우는거요.
<imsu> 웹 버전으로 irc 되는 걸로 알고 있는데~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> https://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#ubuntu-ko
<SunGyo> .
<imsu> 오셨구나~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 보통 학부에서 어떤 과정으로 공부하는지를 좀 여쭙고 싶었어요
<imsu> 무슨 과이신데요?
<SunGyo> ^^;;문과에요.
<SunGyo> Theology요
<imsu> 아~~
<imsu> 기본적인건 공대 기준으로 대학수학->공업수학 테크(?)를 필수로 이수하는 걸로 알고 있어요
<SunGyo> 그럼 보통 1,2학년때는 어떤 과목들을 하는거에요?
<imsu> 그 이후에 선형대수, 확률(?) 등등으로 필요한것들 배우고
<imsu> 제 학과에서는 1학년 대학수학 2학년 공업수학
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-24
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> ^^
<imsu> Work^Seony: 오호~~ 감사합니다 잡지식 +1 해야겠다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 즐거운 퇴근들 잘하시고 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요~~
<kldp> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot4> <ddolddoly> 좋은 아침입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_ws> 좋은 아침 입니다~
<bridgebot4> <draco> 굿모닝
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-25
<bridgebot4> <douksini> 드디어 내일 우분투18이 나오는건가요?
<bridgebot4> <douksini> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> UTC 21:00라고 하는 거 같은데, 내일이라기보단 사실상 내일 모레에 더 가깝지않나 싶네요...
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> Work^Seony: 이브측에서 파이썬 멀티쓰레드 관련해서 고민 많이하였다는 부분.내용을 좀 여쭤도 돌까요?
<Work^Seony> 나무위키 가면 간단하게나마 적혀있습니다.  https://namu.wiki/w/Python#s-3.1.4  이거 보시면 될 거 같네요
<autowiz_> 18.04 LTS 는 내일 나오는데  장비 시험은 오늘이라 베타버전으로 진행하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 멀티쓰레드 때문에 고민은 아니고, 스택 때문에 고민한 거에요
<Work^Seony> 참고로 말씀드리자면, 이브온라인 운영 핵심언어가 파이썬이라서, 이브온라인이 파이썬 공식후원사라고 하네요
<autowiz_> 정말 큰 후원사 일거 같습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ 이브라니  이브라니 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 이브온라인 내 한국인 회사 간부에 의해 유출된 문서를 하나 봤는데,
<Work^Seony> 뭔 게임을 진짜 회사처럼 운영하더군요...
<Work^Seony> 입사 지원 인터뷰 본 것부터 시작해서 인사 관리에, 군수처, 인사처 등등 부서 및 부서장까지 나눠놓고...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하긴 인원이 260명이나 되니 그럴만도 하겠지만...
<autowiz_> 파도파도 끝이 없는 게임일거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 이브 유저들이 늘상 하는 말이 있어요
<Work^Seony> "오늘도 이브의 우주는 평화롭습니다"
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 대박사건 2개가 있었는데, 그 중 하나가 어떤 유저가 자기가 소유한 회사의 물품을 들고 튀었는데, 그게 현금으로 환산하면 천만원이 넘는다고 해서 화제였었죠 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 헷갈리네요..회사가 실 회사를 말하는건지..가상의 회사를 말하는건지요....ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot4> <kimej> (현실)회사에서 퇴근하고 (가상)회사로 출근하는느낌들듯…
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> Cython이 표준 구현인지도 처음 알았어요(표준 구현이 뭔지도 모르지만요 lol)
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그런 이유 때문에 이브 내에서 유저들은 Corporation을 줄인 "콥" 내지는 "꼽"이라고 부름으로서 서로 구분합니다...
<Work^Seony> 영어권 애들은 RL (RealLife)를 붙이면서 구분하구요...
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 제가 잘 몰라서 그런데....쓰레딩 관련하여, 멀티프로시스 모듈로 해결 안되는 이슈가 있나요?
<bridgebot4> <ddolddoly> 파이썬 코랴에 가보세욤
<Work^Seony> 파이썬 얘기가 나와서 말인데, 우분투 18.04에서는 파이썬 3이 기본이라네요...
<Work^Seony> 2.7 기반으로 작성한거 포팅준비 해야겠군요...
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 어제 교육을 다녀왔는데,  한 분이 플라스크로 서비를 올리셨나보더라구요. 그런데 동접이 많아지면 좀 불안하다고.... 그랬더니 강사가, 그러면 멀티프로세스로 병렬 처리를 하면 된다고..
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 어제 대화를 들으면서 느낀게, 파이썬 개발자들이 GIL 자체에 대한 선입견을 가지고 시작하는건 아닌가 생각이 들더라구요
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 물론 어플리케이션에 따라서 직접 쓰레드를 핸들링 해야 하는 상황이 생길 수도 있겠지만, 저는 잘 모르겠네요. 직접 당해보질 않아서 그런지요.
<Work^Seony> reddit이 파이썬으로 만들어진 걸로 알고있는데, reddit 하나만 봐도 성능에 의심을 품을 일은 없어지지 않나 싶네요
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 그러니까요, 사실상 이브측에서도 내부 구현에 있어 파이썬 의존도가 높으니까, 스택리스 쓸만큼 퍼포먼스를 올리겠다는거고....어느 언어건 간에, 장단점이 있는 상황에서 장점은 살리고 한계점은 극복하는 식이 맞는게 아닐까 싶더라구요.
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 어제 강사에게 재미있는걸 들었는데, 파이썬은 네임스페이스 구조가 '딧셔너리 타입'과 동일하더라구요. ㅎㅎ 그래서 막 문자열로 클래스, 모듈, 메소드 이런거 호출 다 되고...
<Work^Seony> 네.  그런 점에서 좀 재밌어요
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 해외에서는 파이썬 기술자 연봉이 높다는데, 혹시 보신적 있으세요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 저는 촌동네 살아서 본 적은 없어요.  근데 파이썬 프로그래머 연봉 높은건 이미 몇 년 전부터 그런 거 같은데요
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 국내에서도 중급 이상은, 강사가 잘 없다는 식으로 들었어요.
<Work^Seony> 사실 오픈스택 하나만 봐도 이미 높지않나요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오픈스택이야말로 파이썬의 모든 기술의 집합체일텐데, 그쪽분야 인력이 너무 부족하다고 난리치니까 그 동네 하나만 봐도 보이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 중급쯤 되면 강사 안하겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot4> <kimsg1984> 오+_+ 오픈스택도 파이썬으로..역시 알고 볼 일이네요.
<Work^Seony> 파이썬 프로그램 한 분 오셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 프로그래머
<SunGyo> 이제 막 배우는 초보라.. 잘 부탁드릴게요(꾸벅..)
<SunGyo> 로그 관리 때문에 이리저리 찾다가, datadog을 써봤는데
<SunGyo> 오늘 일어나보니 폰에 해외전화가 찍혀있는거에요. 뭔가 싶어 걸어봤더니.....datadog인거에요.
<SunGyo> 트라이얼 썼는데, 자기네 써비스 관련해서 이야기하고 싶다고..뭐 그래서 전화했나봐요.
<bridgebot4> <cometkim> 그런데 가끔 있더군요.. 저도 저번에 Azure 궁금해서 가입하고 잠깐 인스턴스 몇 개 올렸다 내렸다 해본 게 다인데 전화를 해서 서비스 어떤지 왜 사용하는지 피드백 묻더라고요...
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-26
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 안녕하세요
<kimhongsu> 18.04 릴리즈가 오늘인가요?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 네
<kimhongsu> 감사합니다. 기다리고 있는데, 한국 시간으로는 몇 시인지 혹시 아시는 분 계시나요?
<Work^Seony> UTC로 21:00이고 현재 2:25am이니, 18시간 35분 남았네요
<kimhongsu> 감사합니다!
<suiz> 안녕하세요
<suiz> 이번에 서버 도메인변경으로... 설정해야할것하고있는데요
<suiz> 아피치에 httpd.conf 에 <VirtualHost ??.???.???.???>     ServerAdmin webmaster@neomuze.com     DocumentRoot /home/office/public_html     ServerName ???.co.kr     ServerAlias www.???.co.kr     ErrorLog logs/???.co.kr-error_log     CustomLog logs/???.co.kr-access_log common </VirtualHost>
<suiz> 요렇게 수정해주면 끝날까요?
<suiz> 더손대야하는게 있는지....
<bridgebot> <kimsg1984> 봇 신기하네요...닉네임별로 알아서 아이콘을 지정해주네요..
<bridgebot> <kimsg1984> 슬랙쪽에서 아바타를 닉네임별로, 자동으로 지정해주네요. 서로 다른 아바타가 해당 닉네임에 맞게 알아서 뜨도록요. ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimsg1984> https://ibb.co/dgEudc
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
<bridgebot> <draco> 18.04 정식 발표됐군요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-27
<Work^Seony> 이제 30분 후면 김정은 판문점 오네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 이래저래 이벤트가 겹치는 날이구만요
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 정상회담 보면서 일하려니 일이 안되네요
<Work^Seony> 걍 일 때려치고 회담이나 봐야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 나름 재미있네요 정상회담 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <douksini> 우분투 18 과 김정은이 함께 왔네요. ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 기분탓인지 몰라도 우분투18.04가 17.10보다 빨라진거 같네요
<autowiz_> 실제로 빨라졌을 수 도 있을거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 지난주 쯤에 베타버젼으로 판올림을 해놨었는데 그래서 그런지 그냥 apt upgrade 만으로 18.04 dev 버전에서 18.04 정식으로 된거 같습니다.
<bckim__> 푸념> home 백업만 5시간 걸리네요...
<bigginer> 안녕하세요.
<bigginer> 우분투 18.04LTS 사용자입니다. 우분투 로그아웃 후 로그인을 하면 화면이 검개 변하고는 아무 반응이 없습니다. 혹시 저와 같은 현상을 경험하거나 해결 방버블 아시는 분 계십니까?
<Work^Seony> 음... 데탑 버전을 아직 설치해보지 않아서 모르겠네요...
<Work^Seony> 서버만 일단 하고 데탑은 슬슬 하긴 해야하는데 귀찮군요 ㅎㅎ
<bigginer> 답글 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 혹시 업그레이드 하셨나요? 아님 클린 설치 하셨나요?
<bigginer> 클린 설치 했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 그러면 아마도 하드웨어 호환성에서 아직 다 테스팅이 안된 부분이 있나보네요... 우분투가 초기 릴리즈 때는 늘상 불안한 면이 있어서 .1 나올 때까지 기다리는 사람들도 있거든요
<Work^Seony> 18.04에서 반드시 필요한 버전이나 기능이 있는게 아니시라면, 당분간은 16.04 쓰시고, 18.04.1 나오면 그때 다시 시도해보시는게 좋지않나 싶네요...
<Work^Seony> 아니면 그래픽 드라이버를 별도로 설치해보시거나...
<bigginer> 답글 감사합니다. 최소 설치를 해봤는데 기본 설치로 재시도 해보고 해결이 안 되면 Seony 님 답글대로 .1을 기다리던가 해야겠네요.
<bigginer> Intel HD그래픽 칩이라 호환성 문제가 생긴 것 같지는 않습니다.
<Work^Seony> ctrl+alt+F1 누르면 콘솔 화면으로 안빠져나오나요?
<bigginer> 그 방법은 시도 해보지 않았습니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 인텔 칩셋이면 그래픽 문제는 아닌 것 같군요
<Work^Seony> 보통 일반적으로 Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6까지는 일명 콘솔 모드라고 불리우는 TTY를 불러낼 수 있거든요... 그거라도 가능하면, 적어도 하드웨어 문제는 아니라고 볼 수 있겠네요
<bigginer> 바쁘신 중에도 답글 주셔서 감사합니다. 재설치나 Seony 님께서 주신 방법을 시도 해보고 안 되면 패치를 기다려야겠습니다.
<bigginer> 즐거운 하루 되세요.
<Work^Seony> 넵 좋은 하루 되세요
<bigginer> 방금 로그아웃, 로그인 재시도를 해봤는데 이번에는 잘 되네요? 혹시나 싶어서 컴퓨터 재시작 후 로그아웃, 로그인을 재시도 해봤습니다만 다시 잘 됩니다.
<bigginer> 당황스럽네요.
<bigginer> 혹시 저와 같은 경험을 하시는 분은 처음 로그아웃-로그인 시도 했을 때 3분 정도 기다려 보시는 것이 좋을 것 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 혹시,
<bigginer> 즐거운 하루 되세요.
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터에 윈도우와 리눅스 같이 쓰시나요?
<bigginer> 네?
<bigginer> 아닙니다.
<Work^Seony> 가끔 그런 현상이 있는 컴퓨터들이 있긴 한데요,
<bigginer> 아하
<Work^Seony> 초기 부팅시 그러다가, 재부팅하면 잘 되는 증상이 있더라구요
<bigginer> 하드 2개에 각각 다른 리눅스 배포판을 쓰고 있기는 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 혹은, 윈도우에서 쓰다가 재부팅해서 우분투 들어가면 잘 된다거나...
<Work^Seony> 제 추측인데, 콜드부팅시 하드웨어의 구성 상황이 제대로 로딩이 되지않는다거나,
<Work^Seony> 그런게 있는게 아닌가 싶네요...
<bigginer> 콜드 부팅은 처음 보는 단어네요.
<Work^Seony> 콜드 부팅 소프트 부팅은 옛날에 쓰던 단어일 거에요..
<Work^Seony> 쉽게 설명하자면,
<Work^Seony> 바이오스가 이미 하드웨어의 구성을 로딩한 상황에서  ctrl-alt-del 키를 눌러서 재부팅하는걸 소프트 부팅이라 하구요,
<Work^Seony> 전원이 완전히 차단된 이후에 부팅되는걸 콜드 부팅이라고 합니다.
<bigginer> 아
<bigginer> 바이오스 로딩 전, 후라고 보면 될까요?
<Work^Seony> uefi 나온 이후로 이런 단어를 쓰는지는 잘 모르겠네요...
<Work^Seony> 네
<bigginer> 알려 주셔서 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 암튼 잘 됐으면 좋겠네요 :)
<bigginer> 좀 더 지켜봐야겠지만 얼떨결에 문제는 해결 된 것 같습니다.
<bigginer> 향후 같은 현상이 나타나면 한국 커뮤니티에 버그 신고를 해야하나요?
<Work^Seony> 증상만으로 버그 신고를 하시긴 어려울 거구요, 로그를 첨부하셔야할 거에요
<bigginer> 음
<bigginer> 애매한 상황이네요.
<bigginer> Seony 님 시간 내주셔서 감사합니다. 즐거운 하루 되세요.
<Work^Seony> 네 좋은 하루 되세요 :)
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-28
<soyeomul> 잠시 들럿어요 백암온천이어요 폰이어요
<soyeomul> 이제 소고기를 북한에도 팔아야
<soyeomul> 하여간 종전소식 그리고 우분투 1804 출시 모두 모두 축하드리고 감사드려요
<soyeomul> 폰이라 이만 갑미다;
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot> <draco> 오랫만에 왔더니 서먹서먹
<bridgebot> <draco> 아는 분들이 어디 있나
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> 도착했습니다:)
<bridgebot> <draco> :party_parrot:
<bridgebot> <draco> 이모지가 아니라 에모지라니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <yisooan> 이모지 아닌가요?
<bridgebot> <yisooan> 따지자면 일본어, 영어 발음이 다르긴 합니다만.. 전 이모지라 불러요.
<bridgebot> <draco> 보통 이모지라 부르죠. 아마 로마자 표기법상으로 에모지라서 그렇게 번역하신거 아닐까요
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> 우분투 슬랙 이제 한글 입력이 되네요ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> draco님 말씀대로 snap으로 설치되어있어서 생긴 문제였어요
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> 우분투 소프트웨어에서 깔았는데 snap이랑 통합되어있을줄은...
<bridgebot> <draco> 그러게요. 저도 이번 세션으로 알았어요. 스냅이 소프트웨어센터에 들어가 있다니
<SunGyo> 새롬빌딩에 오신 분 계신가요?
<bridgebot> <kimsg1984> 일때문에 잠깐 들렸다가 들어가요 ;)
<bridgebot> <kimsg1984> 아, 파이썬 디펄트 설치가 18.04부터 빠진거죠?
<bridgebot> <yisooan> 내일 포트락 파티 이벤트 신청없이 가도 되나요? 페이스북에서만 참가신청 누르고 이벤트 페이지가 있는지 몰랐네요.
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 네네 오셔도 됩니다.
<bridgebot> <draco> 라이트닝 토크 발표자 분들이 시간을 너무 잘 지키니 재미가 없네 ㅋㅋㅋ 막 짤려야 재미인데
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 우분투 파이어폭스/ 안드로이드 스마트폰 크롬 등에서 ubuntu-kr.org 방문하면
<soyeomul> 자물쇠에 사선이 있는 그림이 나타나며
<soyeomul> 연결이 안전하지 않다라는 문구나 나오면서 홈페이지에 들어가질 못하네요
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> SSL 인증서 만료된건데 곧 재발급예정이라고 합니다..
<bridgebot> <tamigo> 안녕하세요?
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요 로컬님 타미고님
<soyeomul> 아 인증서 만료였군요;;; 예 감사합니다;
<soyeomul> 먼저 갑니다 좋은밤 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 오늘 서울쪽 행사 사진첩 입니다. https://photos.app.goo.gl/eEswMXx4b2zNNNCv5
#ubuntu-ko 2018-04-29
<tamigo> 안녕하세요? 슬랙 접속 후 irc로도 접속했습니다. 잘 부탁드립니다.
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오늘도 백암온천 폰에서 들어와써요
<soyeomul> 표준시간대를 알고 변경하고 이런거보면 김정은도 콤푸타 잘 하는 사람 아닐까요
<soyeomul> 혹시 김정은도 리눅스 쓰지 않을까 혼자 추측햐봅니다
<soyeomul> 붉은별이나 우분투나 머 그런거요 혼자만으ㅏ 상상
<soyeomul> 이어요
<soyeomul> 로캐일도 통일하자 이런 뉴스 들어오면 진짜 김정은을 다시 봐야할거같아요
<soyeomul> 폰이라 요기까지네요 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 대전 릴리즈파티하고오니 힘이 쫙 빠지는듯합니다
<soyeomul> 오 어진님
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 행사 대전 아주 오래전에 아주 아주 오래전에 대전 lug 행사에 딱 한번 가본적 있네요
<soyeomul> 하여간 수고 많으셨습니다 릴리즈 파티 준비하느라요
<bridgebot> <kimej> ㅋㅋㅋ 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 드렉님 어서오세요~
<soyeomul> 전 내일 새벽 2시에 암소 두마리 우시장 내보내야 되서 먼저 자러갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 저녁 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-22
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<groudon_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 그로우돈님 처음뵙겠습니다;;;
<soyeomul> 오늘도 모짜리 하고 어제 젖뗀 송아지 3마리중 2마리가 탈출하여서 다시 오후에 옮겼어요,,
<soyeomul> 트랙터로 옮겼어요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 오늘 마라탕 처음 먹어봤는데 맛있네요
<soyeomul> 어 영빈님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 마라탕...
<soyeomul> 처음 듣습니다
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 중국음식인대
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 원하는 재료 골라서 주면 마라소스 국물에 끓여주는 요리에요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 고르는 재미...
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 가격은 무대 측정해서 내요
<groudon_> 마라탕 맜이죠 ^^
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 무개
<soyeomul> 아 무게;;
<soyeomul> 이야 진짜 색다른 음식이네요
<youngbin_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/jKsiqeS9/IMG_20190422_192449.jpg
<soyeomul> 엇뜨
<soyeomul> 해물탕 같아요... 신기방기
<soyeomul> 콩나물국 같기도하고,,,
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 콩나물 청경채 두부 소시지 당면 이것저것 진열되어 있는데
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 원하는거 골라넣는거죠
<soyeomul> 마라탕 해주는 곳이 중국집인가요
<soyeomul> 여기 울진에선 본 적이 없어서요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 짜장면 하는 일반적인 중화요리집에는 없고
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 마라탕집이 보통 따로 있는가 같아요
<soyeomul> 아 글쿤요
<soyeomul> 대도시로 나가야 구경할 수 있는 그런건가바요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 제가 오늘 감독은 라화쿵푸라는 체인점이에요
<soyeomul> 라화쿵푸 글고보니 영빈님은 지금 폰으로 접속한거 같네요^^
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 네네
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<youngbin_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/yftz1PJw/Screenshot_20190422-211956.jpg
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 라화쿵부 체인점은 대략 이런데 있나 보네요
<soyeomul> 음... 대전/대구/광주가 없다니.. 저 3곳은 자존심 상하겠는걸요
<soyeomul> 체인점 위치 일단 북마크 해뒀네요
<soyeomul> 아이들 데리고 수도권 갈일 있음 한번 가바야것어요
<soyeomul> 어린이날 같은날?
<soyeomul> 존 정보 감사요 영빈님^^
<soyeomul> 내일 드뎌 모짜리 끝납니다. 엄밀히 파종만.
<soyeomul> 한달 쉬었다가 모내기 합니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 메일만 확인하고 자야것어요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 꼭 라화쿵푸 아니어도 차이나타운에 마라탕집 있거나 중국인이 운영하는 마라탕집이 주변이 있지 않을려나요
<soyeomul> 차이나타운 들어봤어요
<soyeomul> 어느 도시에 있는진 모릅니다
<soyeomul> 아따 메일확인 끝났네요
<soyeomul> 저 먼저 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 내일 아침 모짜리 위하야 자러갑니다
<soyeomul> 영빈님 고마워요
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<groudon_> http://pastebin.calculate-linux.ru/ru/show/120641
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-23
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 안녕하세유
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<soyeomul> 안녕하세여~
<soyeomul> 드뎌! 발정탐지기 사업에 선정되엇어요
<soyeomul> 다음주에 우양코퍼레이션에서 장비 설치하러 대숲농장 방문합니다
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 오히어로님 어소세여
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :)
<soyeomul> 영빈님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 100 전화넣어서 대숲농장에 인터넷 회선 넣어달라고 신청햇네여
<soyeomul> 달에 26400원 이어요
<soyeomul> 빠른거로 깔아달라고 부탁햇죠
<soyeomul> 암소가 발정내면 데이타가 손실없이 고대로 클라우드 서버로 전송될수 잇도록요
<pchero_work1> :)
<soyeomul> 어 히어로님 닉 두개엿네여
<soyeomul> 폰이라 오타 갇.ㄱ합니다
<soyeomul> 하여간 소와 클라우드가 만나는 역사적 순간입니다
<soyeomul> 다음주 첫 알람 받으면 소감 남길께요~
<soyeomul> 저녁 무렵 비가 온다고 합니다
<soyeomul> 비설거지하러 이만 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 존 하루여
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-24
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 안녕하세요 :)
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 비오는 울진입니다
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 오 서니님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 바쁜게 좋은거 같아요
<soyeomul^bionic> 바쁘니 잡념이 안생기고 좋아요
<Seony> 네 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> maxmind 에서 제공하는 국가별 IP주소 데이타베이스요
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬에서 써먹으려면 csv 를 받아야 하나요 dat 을 받아야 하나요?
<Seony> dat는 파일 포맷이 뭔지 모르겠지만, 파이썬에서는 csv 모듈이 있어서 그걸 불러다쓰면 쉽게 다룰 수 있습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬 전문가 계시니 이럴때 너무 조으네요^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 감사합니다 서니님;;;
<Seony> 전 전문가는 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그냥 헬로월드 찍는 수준..
<soyeomul^bionic> 농사꾼에겐 전문가 맞아요
<soyeomul^bionic> 헬로 월드 하니 생각나는
<soyeomul^bionic> 3일전 수송아지 한마리가 "안녕 세상" 하고 태어났어요;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 어미 젖 먹으며 지금 굴러댕기며 커가고 있어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아직 젖이 부족한지 아주 활기찬건 아니지만 점점더 걷는 횟수가 늘어나고 있어요
<soyeomul^bionic> cat >> 11 을 하고서 print("안녕 세상!!!") 을 기록하고 python 11 했더니 논-아스키 문자 라며 에러를 내뱉더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그래서
<soyeomul^bionic> python3 11
<soyeomul^bionic> 하니깐 "안녕 세상!!!" 하면서 출력되는...
<soyeomul^bionic> 잠시 혼자만의 테스트 였어요
<Seony> 오 그렇군요...
<soyeomul^bionic> UTF-8 문자는 파이썬3 로 가야하네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 신기한 파이싼
<soyeomul^bionic> 이메일 확인하러 갑니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 아,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 소는 무식하게 키워야 한다는 명언 주셨어요 방금 백암온천 아저씨 말씀이요
<soyeomul^bionic> 많이 알면 소 오래 못 끌고 간다네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 시세에 일희일비 하지말고 우직하게 끌고 가라네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 가만히 들어보니깐 공감이 많이 갔어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 수소 같은 경우엔 어미뱃속 10개월 태어나서 출하될때까지 30개월 또 견뎌야하기에
<soyeomul^bionic> 한마리당 40개월
<soyeomul^bionic> 좀 더 무식한 소여물 될께요
<soyeomul^bionic> 이만 온천으로 들어갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 안녕하세요  오늘부터 2년간 우리 커뮤니티를 이끌어갈 차기 대표의 후보 등록을 받습니다. 포럼 공지에 올라온 후보 등록 게시물(https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=30099)에 댓글로 신청하시면 됩니다.  자세한 사항은 포럼 공지를 확인해 주시기 바랍니다.  감사합니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 비오는 저녁 인사드립니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 방금 소자료 정리했네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 저녁 소여물 주고서 소키우는 옆동네 형님네 육묘장에 잠시 들리어 담소를 나누다 집에 왔었습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 그곳 육묘장에서 전기선 재배치 하는걸 잠시 도와주고 셋이 모여서 음료수 마시며 소 이야길 나눴습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 참 빡세고 빡셉니다 우리에겐 그냥 정겨운 소인데 시골 향수 느끼는
<soyeomul^bionic> 하지만 실제 현장에선 밀려오는 사료값에 각종 질병에 소 키우는거 정말 장난아닙니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 함께 있던 어떤 형님 담배 꺼내 물었습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 저도 캔맥주 한캔 따서 마시며 이야길 계속 들었어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 낭만적이던 시골 누렁이는 이제 못 볼거 같아요
<soyeomul^bionic> 정말 소 먹이는 시골도 정말 생존 경쟁입니다 빡세고 빡센...
<soyeomul^bionic> 살아 남을께요... 반드시 살아남아서 남은 부채 다 청산하고 살아남아서 규모 유지하면서 소 계속 키우겠습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 음... 19.04 출시소식 이제 접했네요 축하드립니다!
<soyeomul^bionic> 우분투 홧팅!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 전 내일 농장에 인터넷 회선 설치하러 오는 KT 기사님 맞이해야 해서 이만 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 밤 되세요~!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<Seony> ㅡ무ㅐㅁ96822
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-25
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-26
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 비 억수로 내리는데
<soyeomul> 송아지 한마리 설사 심해서 수의사 불렀어요
<soyeomul> 다녀갔습니다 주사 2방 놨어요
<soyeomul> 근데 전해질을 물에 타서 먹이는걸 제가 해야했어요
<soyeomul> 완전 쇼를 했씁니다
<soyeomul> 이늠 송아지 말도 안듣고 도망만 댕기고 잡혀서 좀 먹어야하는데...
<soyeomul> 우어엉
<soyeomul> 송아지랑 레슬링 하다 왔어요
<soyeomul> 그래도 600CC  정도 전해질액 먹였네요
<soyeomul> 그 비올때 하는 축구 있잖아요 수중전... 딱 그게 연상되는 하루였어요
<soyeomul> 우사에서 비오는날 송아지랑 레슬링 ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아이고 오늘도 수고 많으셨네요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 안녕하세요 앞으로 2년간 우리 커뮤니티를 이끌어갈 차기 대표의 후보 등록을 받고 있습니다. 후보 신청은 포럼 공지에 올라온 후보 등록 게시물(https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=30099)에 댓글로 신청하시면 됩니다. 자세한 사항은 포럼 공지를 확인해 주시기 바랍니다. 감사합니다.
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 왓~ 임수다~ 방가방가
<imsu> autowiz: 간만에 생각나서 들려봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잘 지내시쥬? ㅋ
<autowiz> 응 잘 지내고 있징~ 너도 건강하지? ^^
<imsu> 문드러지는.....중?? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 일이 힘들어서 그런가? ㅜㅜ
<imsu> 그냥 사는게 다 그렇죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 점점 나아지겠지뭐~ 긍정적으로 살자고~ ㅋ
<imsu> 나이도 슬슬 먹고 그래서 재미가 없는건지 ㅋㅋ 그냥 쭉 평탄합니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 고난이 와야 좀 힘들긴해도 더 발전하기도 하고 그러는걸까나 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> 운동부족이라 그런듯... 살찌니깐 확실히 좀 둔해져가지고는 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 축구 같은거 하십니까? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 축구는 보는거도 하는거도 잘 못해서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 다시 조기축구 하거든요 너무 몸이 둔해져서 움직여야 겠더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz-irccloud> 좀 하다보면 돌아오겠징 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전과는 다르게 확실히... 좀만 뛰어도 헥헥 거리더라구요 ㅋㅋㅋ 역시 20대 때가 좋았..어.....
<autowiz-irccloud> 20대로 돌아 갈 순 없어도, 운동하면 건강한 30대는 될 수 있다!! ㅎㅎ
<groudon_> 어떤 운동요?
<imsu> 축구요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 40대 몸이된 기분은 뭘까요? ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 비가 진짜 억수로 종일 퍼붓는 금요일입니다
<soyeomul> 오늘 액땜했습니다
<soyeomul> 포타 후진하다가 뜨거운물 손에 엎질러 앗뜨거 하는순간 뒷집 이웃집 담벼락 시원하게 무너뜨럈습니다
<soyeomul> 동네 형님 이종사촌 형님 급하게 전화넣어서 담벼락 좀 보수해달라고 부탁해뒀어요 비가 그친후에 바로 해달랬어요
<soyeomul> 그라고 아침에 레슬링 했던 깐돌이 결국 링겔 꼽았습니다
<soyeomul> 수액 2통 투여하고 나니 마음이 좀 안정이 되네요
<soyeomul> 송아지 한마리 넘어가면 500만원이 공중분해되기에 정말 신경이 많이 쓰였습니다
<soyeomul> 할거 다 해놓고 마음을 추스리고 저녁을 먹고 대화방에 들어왔어요
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 요기는 비 안오던데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 주말 잘 보내세용 ^^ 즐주 ~~~~
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 임수님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 어따 송아지 2017년 자료를 정리할까 마까 엄청 고민되네여
<soyeomul> 아따 내일도 모내야 하네여 두집 일합니다
<soyeomul> 직산 주형네/오곡 기용형님네
<soyeomul> 그래서 저 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<groudon_> 좋은 주말 되세요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2019-04-28
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 어마무시하게 빡센 하루였습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 담벼락 보수 하느라 보루꾸 사러 벽돌공장에 3번 와따가따
<soyeomul^bionic> 세멘 포대 사러 철물점에 3번 와따가따
<soyeomul^bionic> 작업 다 끝냈지만 미장이 좀 어슬퍼서 내일 주인에게 여쭤보고 더 필요하면 미장 전문가를 불러야겠어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 해본일이 아닌걸 하게 될땐 참 에너지가많이 소비되네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 그와중에 송아지 2마리 물총설사를 하고
<soyeomul^bionic> 그중 한마리는 물총에 피가 섞여있어서 시끕하고 주사 2방에 모유를 못먹게 마스크를 채워놨어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 설사 예방 백신 2마리 접종하고 소여물 주고 이제 집에 들어왔습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 소자료 정리하고 일찍 자렵니다 너무 피곤하네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 밤 되세요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-20
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 다들 아침 녹차 한잔씩 하셨나요~
<soyeomul> 4월 8일/15/16/17/18/19 동안 모짜리 했더니 온몸이 껄쩍찌근하여 오늘도 백암온천 왔어요~
<soyeomul> 아침에 수송아지 한마리 설사가 있어서 주사 3방 놓고 절식마스크 씌우고 소여물 다 주고 왔습니다
<soyeomul> 우리도 선거를 했고요 데비안 프로젝트에서도 그저께 선거가 있었나바요
<soyeomul> 새 의장(義長; Leader) 을 뽑는 선거였어요 1년 단임;;
<soyeomul> 누가 당선이 되었는데 이름을 까먹었어요
<soyeomul> 조나단 인가 그런거 같았어요
<soyeomul> 다음주 화요일부터 임기 시작이라네요
<soyeomul> 어잇 이번주인가 헤깔립니다
<soyeomul> 샘 하트만 현 의장이 축사를 보내더이다,,,
<soyeomul> 아따 어제 밀린 소여물 일지 적어러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 어소세여~ 고프님!
<soyeomul> 어소세여~ 사마휘님~
<soyeomul> 전 이만 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<razGon> 아. 안녕하세요?
<razGon> 이전에 바빠서 .답변도 못드렷네요
<razGon> 여러분의 바램 대로 저는 건강하게 있습니다.
<razGon> 관광객이 줄어서 저희 잘오시는 단골 환자분들중 몇분은 힘들어 하시지만, 워낙 농어업이 기본인 지역이라... 괜찮습니다. 되려ㅑ 당근 값이 올라서 ..
<razGon> 나름 잘 버텨 내셧습니다.
<Seony> 건강하시다니 다행이네요
<samahui_TPC> 건강하시다니 다행이군요
<samahui_TPC> 전 세계가 코로나로 난리네요. 힘들 냅시다 ^^
<foxmask> 안녕하세요? 어떻게 지내요 ?
<samahui_TPC> 안녕하세요~ 잘지내고 있습니다. 아주 바쁘게 ^^
<samahui_TPC> 잘 지내시죠?
<foxmask> 저도 잘 지내요
<samahui_TPC> 잘 지내신다니 다행입니다. 코로나 조심하시고 건상하세요~ ^^
<foxmask> 고맙습니다. 너도
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-21
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 화요일 아침 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 어저께 설사난 두 송아지 오늘은 좀 차도가 있어서 마음이 좀 놓입니다
<soyeomul> 다들 아침 커피 한잔씩 하셨는지요~
<Seony> 김정은이 위독하다는군요
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 음... 전 이만 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 서니님 그리고 모두들 좋은 하루되세요~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<soyeomul> 오 라즈곤님 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> 바람이 부네요
<soyeomul> 그나저나 내일 모짜리 끝내고 그다음날 다음날 20.04 출시되는가보더이다
<soyeomul> 업글 할까말까 심히 갈등중입니다
<soyeomul> 음~
<soyeomul> 노는 크롬북 한대가 더 있는데,,, 테스트겸 20.04 개발판 한번 설치해볼까도 생각해봤으나
<soyeomul> 뭔가를 이제 설치한다는거...
<soyeomul> 참 쉽지 않네요
<soyeomul> 체력이 딸려서 그런가...
<soyeomul> 18.04 라도 똑바로 쓰자라는 생각?
<soyeomul> 부채 다 갚고나서 바로 데비안 11(Bullesye) 로 옮겨타는 경로
<soyeomul> 부채 다 갚고나서 그냥 18.04 -> 20.04 로 앵카 박는 경로
<soyeomul> 두 선택지를 놓고 고민중입니다
<soyeomul> 구글 클라우드 VM 우분투 18.04 MOTD 엔 라이브패치 광고하네요
<soyeomul> Canonical Livepatch is available for installation.
<soyeomul> Reduce system reboots and improve kernel security.
<soyeomul> Activate at: https://ubuntu.com/livepatch
<soyeomul> 위에 3줄 일일이 손으로 다 타이핑했어요~
<soyeomul> 캐노니컬이 클라우드에 신경 많이 쓰는거 같아요~
<soyeomul> 음 코딩야학에서 "회계"도 수업하나보더이다 방금 메일이 왔는데
<soyeomul> 내용이 경제활동하는 분들에게 도움이 될듯 싶더라구요
<soyeomul> 일단 전 수업신청을 해뒀네요
<soyeomul> 이름과 전자메일 주소만 등록하면 끝.
<soyeomul> 음 유튜브는 크롬OS 에서 잘 나옵니다
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-22
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다. ^^
<yujo> 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오늘 모짜리했어요 손마디 마디 허리며 좀 쑤시네여
<soyeomul> 20kg 짜리 상토를 기계에다 붓는 역할을 맡았었는데... 빡셉니다
<soyeomul> 중간중간 동네 후배와 교대 교대 해가며 마무리했네요 7시 30분부터 오후 3시까지 했어요
<soyeomul> 어헙
<soyeomul> 이 손의 느낌이 손마디 전체가 우우우우웅 거리면서 흐느적 거리며 힘이 없네여
<soyeomul> 아에이오우
<soyeomul> 어 저도 먼저 드러갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<groudon_> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-23
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 목요일 아침 문안 인사 드립니다~
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 닉네임이 멋있어요~
<soyeomul> 저거 파이썬 변수명 중 좀 특수한 변수명에 저렇게 쓰던걸요~
<lex__> __ 이거 때문에요?
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 예
<soyeomul> 아니 근데 멋있어여!
<lex__> def __init__
<soyeomul> 우와~
<soyeomul> __init__ 이거 진짜 빡세요 이해하기...
<lex__> 파이썬 시작했어요. 조금씩이긴 하지만요
<soyeomul> 와 축하헤요
<lex__> 어제 로또번호 추출 프로그램 만들어봤어요
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 성공을 바랍니다
<lex__> 5개 추출했으니 5천원어치 사러 가야해요. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아...
<soyeomul> 벌써 실무에 적용!
<lex__> 아. 프로그램은 성공했고 로또 당첨만 남았습니다. ㅋ
<soyeomul> 화이팅!
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 전 시골이라서
<soyeomul> 평해읍 장날 오일장 구분하는 스크립트 써서 엄니께서 오늘 장날이여?
<soyeomul> 이래 여쭈면 넵 아니오 이런식
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 파이썬 잼있어요~~~
<soyeomul> 커피나 한잔 할까해요~
<lex__> 맛있게 드세요
<soyeomul> 예ㅃ^^
<SunGyo> soyeomu: 세상에나, 파이썬에 발을 들여놓으시다니오.
<SunGyo> 아 소여물님이 아니고 랙스 님이시군요.
<SunGyo> lex__, 세상에나 파이썬에 발을 들여놓으시다니오
<lex__> 네. ㅎㅎ 소여물님은 진즉 시작하셨어요
<SunGyo> 아...이게 다 써 니 님의 영향으로....(  " ")
<SunGyo> 누구(?)는 그분으로 인해 프로그래밍의 맛을 알고는 전공을 바꾸었다는 소문이..(속닥속닥)
<lex__> 누구일까요? 궁금하네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 선교님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 아 그리고
<soyeomul> 소식 하나 있어요
<soyeomul> 어떤분이 베타판 깔고 뭐가 주즈르륵 뜨길래 다 업글했더니...
<soyeomul> 베타에서 LTS 로 정보가 바뀌더랍니다
<soyeomul> 아마도 지금 두-릴리즈-업글 명령어로 LTS 판올림 가능한가 보더이다
<soyeomul> 어데까지나 추측입니다
<soyeomul> 아직 테스트는 안해봣어요
<soyeomul> 뽀빠이님 어소에요~~~
<soyeomul> 음... 18.04 로 전 당분간 유지할까바요 부채 삼천구백만 다 갚으면 전 업글하려는 생각이어요
<soyeomul> (근데 업글하고픈 마음이 미칠거 같네요 움찔움찔)
<soyeomul> 스포일러 하나 여기다 적어볼께요
<soyeomul> 20.04 LTS 내부 데비안 코드명이 "bullseye (황소의 눈)"
<soyeomul> 이라고 합니다
<soyeomul> 18.04 는 "buster"
<soyeomul> 황소의 눈이 궁금한분은 20.04 LTS 로 달려봅니다~
<soyeomul> 저거 저거 데비안의 한 개발자분도 근질근질하여 20.04 베타판으로 업글 후에 데비안 플젝에다 버그 리폿할떼 우분투에서 했다는 에피소드가 있어요
<soyeomul> 20.04 LTS 가 이렇게 매력이 있어요~
<soyeomul> 다시 커피한잔 하러가요~~~
<soyeomul> 한편으론 이런 생각도 해봤어요
<soyeomul> 데비안 개발자가 우분투 LTS 릴리즈를 기뻐하는 이유가 데비안의 것들을 토대로 우분투가 만들어지기에
<soyeomul> 어쩌면 우분투 LTS 를 완성하기위하여 데비안 개발자분들이 그렇게도 의존성문제를 극복해가며 패키징을 하는가 싶기도 해요
<soyeomul> 데비안 개발자분들이 우분투 LTS 를 바라보는 느낌은 마치 방금 태어날 딸램/아들램 을 보는 느낌?
<soyeomul> 전 그런 생각이 들었네요~
<soyeomul> B - 18.04, F - 20.04, J - 22.04
<soyeomul> 22.04 에선 웨이랜드가 기본값이 될거 같아요 느낌상...
<soyeomul> 대충 보니깐 Focal 에서도 아직 기본값이 아니더라구요 웨이랜드
<soyeomul> 파이썬3 은 기본값이더라는 소문을 들었어요
<soyeomul> 하지만 getmail 같은것들을 설치하면... python2 가 의존성으로 같이 깔릴거 같은 느낌이 드네요
<soyeomul> 모든 파이썬 패키지가 3 으로 업글하는데는 시간이 더 필요할거 같더라구요
<soyeomul> #!/usr/bin/python2 <-- getmail
<soyeomul> 내일도 2차 모짜리 합니다
<soyeomul> 그래서 오늘 신나게 이바구했네여~ 합!
<lex__> ^^
<soyeomul> 으떠 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/TZHpDhAa/python%20and%20me%20video_2020-04-23_13-49-02.mp4
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다. 그런데, 저는 오늘 좀 일찍 퇴근합니다. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 아따 오늘/내일/내일 모래 3일간은 업그레이드 피해야것네요
<soyeomul> 속도가 안나옵니다
<soyeomul> 햐~
<soyeomul> 아님 사람들 다 자는 새벽녘에 조용히 업글 해야 하나 싶네요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> sudo do-release-upgrade 를 타이핑후 힘차게 엔터를 쳤더니
<soyeomul> 없다네요 아직 없답니다
<soyeomul> 싱겁게 끝났어요
<soyeomul> 공식홈피에서 발표 소식이 나오면 다시 해봐야것어요~
<soyeomul> 일단 오늘은 그냥 자야것어요~
<soyeomul> 다들 좋은 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 음.. do-release-upgrade 해보니 뭔가가 없다고 계속 실패하네요
<soyeomul> 20.04 로는 아직 판올림하지 말라는건가 몰건네요 전 갱장히 지금 조심스럽습니다
<soyeomul> 18.04 에 당분간 머물러야... 아님 진짜로 부채 삼천구백만 다 갚은후에 판올림 시도를 해야할까바요~
<soyeomul> 소여물 주러 갑니다~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-24
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요?  반갑습니다.
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 역시 반갑습니다(만 BRB)
<Jason-KR> 저 지금 1804 >2004 진행중인데...ㅠㅠ  공연히 빨리 하는 듯 ㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 소여물님이 자꾸 안된다/없다~ 해서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jason-KR> 황금 주말 되세요~ ^^
<groudon_> ^^
<GGOBP70> 안녕하세요
<GGOBP70> 이번에 우분투 장기지원버전 새로 올라온거 받으려고했는데..
<GGOBP70> 일이 바빠서 이제야 퇴근하고 받고있네요 ㅎㅎ
<LinDol> 설치 잘 되나요?
<GGOBP70> 지금 설치중이에요
<GGOBP70> 부팅USB굽고있어요 ㅋㅋ
<LinDol> 오 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LinDol> 저도 내일 가상머신에 설치해봐야겠네요
<GGOBP70> 20.04버전이라
<GGOBP> 설치 한번 실패하고나서 계속 팅기네요
<GGOBP> 이제 잘 되네요
<GGOBP> 얼마전에 루트리스 업뎃되고나서 롤이 안돌아가서 롤 접게생겼네요 ㅋㅋ..
<GGOBP> 안녕하세요.. 매 달 마지막주 토요일에 한다는 세미나가 그.. 서울토즈강남점으로 써있는 곳인 것 같은데..
<GGOBP> 시간이 안적혀있어서 몇시까지 가면 되는지 모르겠네요..
<GGOBP> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-25
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요?
<Jason-KR> GGOB P: ubuntu-kr.org 게시판에 수일전에 시간, 장소, 주제 (그리고 발표자) 공지 글이  표시됩니다.
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 토요일이라 조용하겠어요
<soyeomul> 토요일 아침 문안 인사드립니다~
<soyeomul> 어제 일지 오늘 적었네요
<soyeomul> 어제 모판 내었는데 호기네
<soyeomul> 이게 모판을 들고 바닥에 수그리며 놓는거라서
<soyeomul> 다리에 알이 배겼네요 허리도 장난 아닙니다
<soyeomul> 어제 저녁엔 온몸에 힘이 안들어가서 저녁 소여물 주는데 애먹었어요
<soyeomul> 이야 모판 내고나서 한 2-3일 영향이 가네여
<soyeomul> 다들 몸 관리해가면서 일합시다~~~
<soyeomul> 공익광고협의회에서 드렸어요~
<soyeomul> 커피 한잔~~~
<sungyokim_> <soyeomul>: 모심는 기계가 못들어가는데인가봐요?
<soyeomul> 어뜨 선교님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 렉스님 어소세요~~~
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요.^^
<soyeomul> 모심기전 모를 육종하는 과정인데요
<soyeomul> 넵 렉스님^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 파종후 햇볕이 드는곳에다 어제 옮기는 일을 했어요
<soyeomul> 린돌님 어소세요~
<soyeomul> 옮기는건 포타 짐차로 하고요 짐차가 들판에 도착하면 그걸 한 열사람이 붙어서 하나씩 들판에다 쪼아아악 깝니다
<soyeomul> 하나씩 들고 허리숙이고 무릎도 굽혀야 해서 좀 빡셌네요
<sungyokim_> 아, 육종을...같이 하셔요?
<soyeomul> 모종을 키우는것 육종이라고 그냥 부르더이다 시골에서요
<soyeomul> 전문가들이 하는 육종 말고요
<soyeomul> 그냥 모종을 모심기전까지 키우는걸 그냥 육종이라고만 부르는
<soyeomul> 아 육종이 아니라 육묘
<soyeomul> 어뜨 용어 참 빡시네요
<soyeomul> 육묘입니다
<sungyokim_> 저는 어릴 때 기억이라.. 지금이 심는 시기인지, 종자를 키우는 시기인지 가믈가믈해요.
<soyeomul> 저도 뭐 시골에 와서 알았어요
<soyeomul> 모심는건 보통 하지때 5월 10일경
<soyeomul> 어버이날 지나고
<lexlove_> 그렇군요.
<soyeomul> 4월 8일부터 모심기까지는 모를 키웁니다
<soyeomul> 이게 경북 울진군 기준이라 다른지방은 또 다를지도 몰라요
<soyeomul> 경북에서 아무리 날고기어도 저쪽 호남지방에가면 게임도 안된다는말을 여기 친구들 후배들에게 들어요
<soyeomul> 이유인즉...
<soyeomul> 여기서는 마지기 단위 호남지방은 원체 논이 넓어서 헥타르 단위
<soyeomul> 이곳은 일백마지기만 되어도 대농 소리 듣는데... 호남지방에선 일백마지기는 소농축에도 못 끼인다네요
<soyeomul> 들판보다 산이 많은 동네라 그런거 같아요
<lexlove_> 전 경기도 오기전에 호남지방에서 살았지만 아무것도 모릅니다. 본업으로 하시는 분들만 아시는 것들인거봐요.
<lexlove_> 끼
<soyeomul> 이래서 대한민국이 좁지 않은 나라입니다!
<lexlove_> ‘끼’ 오타입니다
<soyeomul> 괜찮아요 오타가 있어야 인간미 느껴지거등요!
<soyeomul> 커피나 한잔할까바요~~~
<lexlove_> 한잔 하셔요~
<lexlove_> 커피 끊은지가 2년 넘었는데 아직도 가끔 마시고 싶어져요
<lexlove_> 금연하시는 분들이 죽을 때까지 금연이라더니 저도 계속 금커를 해야 하더라구요.
<Seony> 보통 한국에서 커피 끊으라는 그 커피가 맥심 모카골드 같은 인스턴트 커피 말하는 건가요?
<lexlove_> 아뇨. 모든 커피를 말하는 거에요
<lexlove_> 그래서 녹차라떼 같은 카페인 음료를 마시면 밤에 잠을 잘 못자게 되버렸어요.
<Seony> 아 그렇군요... 어디서는 하루 커피 한잔은 좋다고 그러고, 어디서는 안좋다고 그러고 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 사람마다 다른 듯해요. 저는 커피를 마실 때에도 박카스나 피로회복제를 마시면 잠을 거의 못자다시피 했거든요.
<lexlove_> 제가 카페인에 취약한거 같아요
<Seony> 아 그렇군요... 저는 마셔도 바로 잠이 쏟아져서 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> ^^ 건강하다는 증거일지도 몰라요.
<Seony> 그냥 카페인을 분해할 수 있는 효소가 있어서겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 대신 저는 술을 못먹거든요
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요.
<sungyokim_> 이전에는 커피 엄청 마셨는데, 한동안 커피를 끊었거든요.
<sungyokim_> 그래서인지 요즘에는 한 잔만 마셔도 그날 저녁에 항상 잠을 깊게 못 이루더라구요.
<lexlove_> 맞나요. 요즘은 카페에 가면 마실 음료 고르는게 곤욕이에요
<sungyokim_> 카페 가면 저는 그냥 핫초코 시키게 되더라구요.
<lexlove_> ㅠㅠ 저는 핫초코 마셔도 잠이 잘 안와요.
<sungyokim_> 핫초코에도 카페인이 있나요? 요 며칠 전 핫초코 마신날 잠을 못잤는데... 그런데 그날 오전에도 '커피'를 마셔서, 저는 커피만 요인으로 생각하고 있었거든요.
<lexlove_> 혼자 카페에 가지않기 때문에 음료마시는 돈은 절약이 되고 있습니다.
<sungyokim_> 앞으로는 핫초코도 변인요소로 고려해봐야겠네요.
<sungyokim_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 요즘 그래서 제가 마시게 되는 음료중 하나가 '제로 콜라'인데..
<sungyokim_> 집에서 짝으로 시켜놓고 두고두고 마시고 있거든요.
<lexlove_> 초콜릿, 녹차(잎차계열 대부분), 콜라 등등 요소요소에 카페인이 들어있어요
<sungyokim_> 콜라는 저는 좀 덜하더라구요.
<lexlove_> 검색해보니 한병당 약 35ml 들어있다고 하네요
<lexlove_> 아메리카노 한잔에 150ml가 들어있다고 알고 있어요.
<sungyokim_> 흠. 말씀을 듣고 보니, 좀 체크를 해봐야겠나보네요.
<lexlove_> 약에도 많이 들어있어요. 게보린, 타이레놀 등
<lexlove_> 두통약에는 거의 들어있다고 하더라구요.
<lexlove_> 제가 요즘 탈카페인, 탈스테로이드 하려고 노력하고 있답니다.
<soyeomul> 린돌님 어소세요~~~
<soyeomul> 어떠 전 먼저 들어가볼께요~~~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 아마따 서니님도 존하루요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<GGOBP> 제가 카페인을 너무 많이 마셔서 취한적이 있는데..
<GGOBP> 그 뒤로 카페인에 민감해지더라구요
<lexlove_> 카페인에 취하면 어떻게 되나요?
<GGOBP> 완전 꽐라가 돼서.. ㄷㄷ..
<lexlove_> 아.....
<GGOBP> 환각에 빠지고 막 모든게 다 무서워요
<GGOBP> 그림자 보는게 무서워서 눈을 감아도
<lexlove_> 옴마야~
<GGOBP> 막 사람이나 그림자같은게 계속 아른거리면서 저를 쫓아오고 막 그래요
<GGOBP> 깨고나서 숙취도 심해요
<lexlove_> 무섭네요
<GGOBP> 계속 엄청 졸린상태라 카페인을 또 먹지 않으면 잠이 안깨요
<lexlove_> 제가 취할 확률이 높아보여서 더 무서워요.
<GGOBP> 다음날 숙취로 거의 하루종일 잤던거같아요
<GGOBP> 그 때 홍차를 8시간동안 쉬지않고 마셨는데..
<GGOBP> 취하려면 일상적으로 마시는 만큼 마셔서는 쉽게 안취하는 것 같아요
<lexlove_> 그렇군요.
<GGOBP> 한번 겪고나면 그 상태가 뇌리에 박혀서 좀 민감해져서 그 전보다 쉽게 취하긴해서..
<lexlove_> 대체 얼마를 마셨길래. ㅎㄷㄷ
<GGOBP> 홍차 무한리필되는데서 마셨는데.. 너무 맛있어서 ㅋㅋ
<GGOBP> 진짜 엄청 많이 마시고 꽐라된거죠
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 저도 홍차 좋아해요. 커피끊으면서 같이 끊게되었습니다. ㅠㅠ
<GGOBP> 이번에 우분투 신규 장기지원버전 떠서 업그레이드했는데
<GGOBP> 이전버전은 업데이트 후로 루트리스에서 롤이 안돌아갔는데 ㅋㅋ
<GGOBP> 20.04버전에선 잘되네요
<lexlove_> 롤이라는 건 게임 말씀하시는거에요?
<GGOBP> 네 유행하는 게임이요
<lexlove_> 오~ 온라인 게임 접은지가 오래되서 우분투에서 되는지 몰랐어요
<GGOBP> 와인으로 돌리는거에요 ㅋㅋ
<GGOBP> 루트리스는 게임 패키지관리자같은거구요
<lexlove_> 이사한 후로 티비가 없어서 콘솔게임도 못하고 있어요
<lexlove_> 겁나게 모범적인 삶을 강제로 살고 있습니다.
<GGOBP> 윈도우 안쓰기 시작하면서 컴퓨터를 쓰는 모든 일상을 리눅스로 옮겨서 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> 멋져요.^^
<GGOBP> 처음 리눅스 깔았을 때 게임 안되니까 윈도우랑 왔다갔다하면서 했는데
<GGOBP> 너무 힘들었여요 ㅋㅋ..
<lexlove_> ㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> 전 걍 컴터를 두대 사용했지요
<Seony> 저도 게임 때문에 그냥... 집에서는 윈도우 씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<GGOBP> 근데 윈도우를 대체할 수 있는 방법같은걸 하나 둘 씩 인터넷 찾아보고 많이 했는데
<GGOBP> 지금은 완전히 윈도우 없이 살 수 있게된거죠 ㅋㅋ..
<lexlove_> 전 아직 윈도우를 못벗어나고 있어요
<GGOBP> 제가 처음 리눅스 깔고 6개월정도는 거의 게임 못하고 살았어요 ㅋㅋ..
<GGOBP> 윈도우 잘만들긴 했는데..
<lexlove_> 게임 못한지 1개월차! 티비를 사야하나 고민하고 있어요.
<GGOBP> OS를 돈받고 파는데 그 가격도 상상초월이고..
<lexlove_> 머리속의 선과 악이 대치중입니다
<Seony> 렉스님 플스를 TV 때문에 못하고 계시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 네네
<GGOBP> 그 가격을 놓고보면 리눅스보다 좋은점이 별로 없는 것 같아요
<GGOBP> 저는 둘 다 공짜면 윈도우이긴한데
<lexlove_> 티비가 있으면 계속 티비만 보고 있어서 이참에 티비없는 삶을 살아보기로 했어요
<GGOBP> ㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> 음. 삶 자체는 유익하게 살고 있는게 약간 공허합니다.
<GGOBP> 요즘 세대는 티비없는 집이 대세던데..
<lexlove_> 공부와 운동뿐!!
<GGOBP> 유튜브가 방송매체를 거의 다 대체해버려서 달라졌죠
<Seony> 얼마 전에 뒤늦게 플4 게임 데스스트랜딩 끝내고 엑스박스 게임패스 결제해서 쓰는 중인데, 할게 너무 많아서 티비고 뭐고 게임하느라 바쁘네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 저도 티비를 구입하게 되면 온니 플스용으로만 쓰려고 합니다.
<GGOBP> 제가 개발일 하면서
<GGOBP> 같이 공부했던 친구가 존경하던 개발자가 코지마 히데오 였는데
<lexlove_> 개발하시는군요. 부럽다~
<GGOBP> 그분이 지금은 데스 스트렌딩 만드셨죠
<Seony> 네. 데스 스트랜딩 굉장히 재밌게 했어요
<GGOBP> 개발하면서 밤세우는 일이 많아서.. ㄷㄷ..
<lexlove_> 오~
<Seony> 메탈기어솔리드5는 인생겜 중 하나였구요
<Seony> 아 요즘은 운동해도 나이탓인가... 운동할 때마다 점점 힘들어져가네요 ㅋㅋ
<GGOBP> 저는 그 친구한테 처음 들었어요 그런 개발자가 있다는 것도 ㅋㅋ
<GGOBP> 근데 알아보니 대단한 사람이더라구요
<Seony> 네 대단한 사람입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 개발자라기보단 감독이라는 호칭이 어울리는 게임 기획자이죠
<GGOBP> 보니까 그분 음악 영상 코딩 미디어 모든 분야를 아우르신 분이라..
<GGOBP> 엄청 공부 많이했을거란 생각이 ㄷㄷ..
<GGOBP> 게임개발자들 보면 진짜 대단한 사람 많은 것 같아요..
<lexlove_> 보통 사람들은 아닌거 같아요.
<GGOBP> 제가 아주 어렸을적에 롤러코스터타이쿤2 했었는데
<GGOBP> 당시 상상할 수도 없던 혁신적인 그래픽에 엄청난 연산을 요구할거같은 컨텐츠가 많았어요
<GGOBP> 제 생각에 당시 컴퓨터가 도저히 감당할 수 없는 수준의 리소스인데..
<GGOBP> 크리스 소이어가 그걸 구현하겠다고 처음부터 끝까지 어셈블리어로 짰다더라구요..
<lexlove_> 헉; 어셈블리어로요?
<GGOBP> 그래도 제 마음속 베스트는 리누스 토발즈 선생님이셔서 ㅋㅋ
<GGOBP> 네
<lexlove_> 대단하네요.
<Seony> 아 음 이브온라인에서 소집명령 떨어졌네요...
<GGOBP> 타이핑만 몇년을 했다고 들었어요
<lexlove_> 절 게임의 세계로 인도한 것은 페르시아 왕자 입니다. ㅎㅎ
<GGOBP> 우분투 한국 커뮤니티 있다보면 토발즈님 만날 일이 있나요..?
<lexlove_> Seony: 소집명령이면 전쟁같은 거 하는건가요?
<GGOBP> 이브온라인은 우주전쟁..
<Seony> 네 전쟁하는 거죠. 수백명에서 수천명 단위요
<GGOBP> 아마 저희가 주변에서 접할 수 있는 게임중에 제일 스케일이 클걸요..
<Seony> 네 그렇긴 한데 규모가 커질수록 전쟁이 지루해집니다
<lexlove_> 수백, 수천이요? 상상하기 힘드네요
<Seony> 이브온라인 서버가 파이썬으로 작성됐는데, 파이썬이 멀티쓰레드를 제대로 처리하지 못한다는 타고난 문제점이 있거든요
<lexlove_> 전 와우할때 40인 공대가 최대치였어요.
<GGOBP> 그래서 멀티프로세싱 하긴하는데
<Seony> 그래서 보통 한 장소에 500명 이상 모여서 전쟁을 하면 DB쪽에서 나오는 트랜잭션을 빨리 처리를 못하는 문제 때문에
<Seony> Time Dilation이라고 하는, 그러니까 해당 장소만 시간이 느리게 가는 기술을 개발해서 적용시키는데,
<GGOBP> 파이썬이 만들어지던 당시엔 듀얼코어도 상용화되기 어렵다는 전망이 지배적이었어서
<Seony> 이게 상황이 심각해지면 1/10까지 느려지는 사태가 생겨서...
<lexlove_> 아....
<Seony> 농담삼아 총 한방 쏘고 화장실 갔다오고 라면 끓여먹고 오고 그럽니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제가 소속된 곳에서 요즘 다른 곳이랑 툭하면 전쟁 중이라 계속 신경전 중인데,
<Seony> 모였다카면 600명 700명이라 죽겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 엄청난 인원이네요
<Seony> 전장을 지휘하는 사람들 입장에서는 좋은 기술인데, 저같은 소총수 입장에서는 지겹죠
<Seony> 저것도 사실 많은 건 아니에요
<Seony> 이브온라인 역사상 역대급 전쟁은 한 장소에서 7,500명이 모였었어요
<GGOBP> 그럼 분대 소대 중대 처럼
<Seony> 전세계 단일 서버라 저렇게 모일 수 있기는 한데, 그런 소문 듣고 게임 찾아온 사람들의 90%는 튜토리얼도 못깨고 나가떨어집니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 어마어마 하네요
<GGOBP> 체계가 안잡히고는 협력이 어렵겠네요
<Seony> 그날 터진 함선의 가격만도 한국돈으로 3억원이 넘었는데,
<Seony> 그래서 전세계 뉴스에도 나오고 했었쬬
<Seony> 네 체계가 안잡히면 저런 규모의 인원 동원 못해요
<Seony> 반대로 말하자면, 말 한 마디에 수백명 단위의 병력을 소집할 수 있는 병권을 가진 사람은 비록 게임이긴 해도 권력이 막강하죠
<lexlove_> 마음같아선 하고 싶었는데 현실에 발목이 잡혀 못했어요.
<GGOBP> 구획이나 인원 나눠서 1팀은 어디로 2팀은 어디로
<GGOBP> 막 이런식으로 하려나요 ㅋㅋ..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 현실은 둘째치고, 이브온라인 처음 접하는 90%의 사람들이 튜토리얼도 못깨고 그만둬요
<Seony> 네 보통 게임 내에서 지원하는 함대가 총 255명인가까지거든요
<lexlove_> 저도 그안에 들어있을거 같네요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 255명 단위로 함대를 나눠요.  물론 그 안에서도 분대 단위의 개념이 있긴 한데,
<Seony> 분대 단위로 나눠서 작전을 수행하는 경우는 소규모 전쟁에서나 그렇고
<GGOBP> 저는 엄두도 못냈어요 ㅋㅋ..
<Seony> 대규모 전쟁에서는 그냥 250명 단위로 작전을 수행합니다
<GGOBP> 현실전쟁처럼 점령전같은거면
<Seony> 전세계 단일 서버인데다 막강한 힘을 가진 세력들 대부분 서양애들이라서, 함대를 지휘하는 사람의 말을 집중해서 들어야하다보니 좀 피곤해요 ㅎㅎ
<GGOBP> 게릴라나 성동격서같은걸로 지휘관들이 재미있을 것 같네요
<Seony> 네 그런 컨텐츠를 하는 지휘관들이 인기가 좋아요
<Seony> 이쪽 용어에서는 Fleet Commander 즉 FC라고 하는데, 스타 FC들이 호출 한 번 하면 100명 넘게 모여요
<lexlove_> 저는 영어가 안되서 불가능하군요. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 보통 그렇게들 생각하시는데, 몇가지 단어만 알면 됩니다
<GGOBP> 그럼 한국길드로 들어가죠 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 한국인들 모여있는 곳으로 가서 하기도 하는데, 이브온라인의 전쟁은 실제로 일어날 수 있는 현실의 함대전이랑은 좀 달라서 그냥 FC를 따라가기만 하면 되거든요
<Seony> 뭘 쏘면 되는지도 게임 내에서 다 보여주는 기능이 있어서
<Seony> 오더 떨어지면 그것만 쏘면 되다보니, 그런 사람들을 놀리는 단어도 있고 뭐 암튼 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<GGOBP> 개인적으로 제가 살면서 해본게임중에 제일 재미있던게 마인크래프트였는데..
<lexlove_> 전 와우!
<Seony> 전 30분 해보고 환불했어요 ㅋㅋ
<GGOBP> 어느 서버는 국가개념이 있어서
<GGOBP> 전쟁을 하는데 ㅋㅋ..
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 이브 이야기 재미있네요 ;)
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 저는 하는 게임이라곤 유로트럭 이랑 펙오리오 뿐인데
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 이브는 이야기로 들었을 때만 재밌고, 실제로 해보시면 재미없어요
<GGOBP> 나름 전기전자 전공했어서 자동무기같은 것도 만들고 그랬었는데
<Seony> 취향을 많이 타는 게임이라...
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 유로트럭도 최근엔 잘 안들어가지네요
<GGOBP> 저도 들어보니 재미없을 것 같네요..
<Seony> 이브가 딱 하나 좋은 건, 컴퓨터 하드웨어 사양을 굉장히 적게 탄다는 점이에요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 와우에서 자동 무기도 만들 수 있나봐요?!
<Seony> 10년 전에 나온 그래픽카드 없는 컴퓨터에서도 실행이 가능할 정도거든요
<GGOBP> 마인크래프트요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 아, 마인...
<GGOBP> 논리회로 좀 할줄 알아서 컴퓨터로 성곽에 설치한 무기제어하고 그랬어요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 독일에선 그거로 32bit 계산기를 만들더라구요?!
<GGOBP> 그 병기가 제가있던 나라만 있었어요 ㅋㅋ..
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 크아... 말만 들어도 짜릿하네요ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 무기 제어
<Seony> 그걸로 닌텐도 게임 에뮬레이션을 구현한 사람도 있더라구요
<GGOBP> 그 서버에서 저밖에 못만들어서
<lexlove_> 멋져요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 훌륭한 전력이네요
<GGOBP> 계산기도 만들고 게임 에뮬레이터도 만들고 그러죠 ㅋㅋ
<GGOBP> 사실 cpu안에 들어있는게 레드스톤이랑 비슷한거라서..
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 하던 게임 중에 ‘산소 미포함’이란 게임도 있었는데..
<GGOBP> 이론적으론 컴퓨터로 가능한건 뭐든지 다 만들 수 있죠
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 게임에서 ‘논리 회로’가 지원되는거 보고 충격이 컸었어요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 도대체 이거로 뭔짓(?)을 하라는건지ㅋㅋㅋ
<GGOBP> 저는 마인크래프트하면서 그걸 엄청 많이 사용해서
<GGOBP> 제가 무슨 기계같은거 만들어서 돌리면 연산량 폭주해서 서버 버벅거리고..
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 플립 플롭으로 메모리 구현도 하고 그러시는건가요?
<GGOBP> 네
<GGOBP> 근데 너무 큰건 못만들어요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 오. 멋지네요
<GGOBP> 서버에서 규정으로 막아놓은 경우도 있고
<GGOBP> 번호키로 문 만드는 것도 만들어보면 엄청 커요..
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 시피유에 메모리 구현이 가능하겠네요.  그리고 opcode 입력해서 돌리면 프로그래밍도 될듯요?!
<GGOBP> 프로그래밍 돼요
<GGOBP> 엄청 노가다지만..
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 대단하네요
<GGOBP> 저보다 굇수인 분들 많아서 ㅋㅋ..
<GGOBP> 근데 레드스톤 잘 다루는 유저 자체가 드물어서
<GGOBP> 논리회로 활용 잘하면 어느 서버를 가도 환영받아요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 역시 컴퓨터 공학도와 전자공학도에겐 함부로 ‘논맇로’를 쥐어주면 안되는데 말이죠ㅎㅎ
<GGOBP> ㅋㅋ 그걸로 할 수 있는 장난이 많죠
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 써니님은 전투중이실려나요?
<lexlove_> 지금 근무중이실걸요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 콥이요? 회사요?ㅋ
<lexlove_> 써니님은 금요일!
<GGOBP> 아 외국에 계시는구나..
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 논리회로 만들어본거라곤... 학교에서 16bit 컴퓨터 설계 과제 때, 시뮬용으로 파이썬으로 구현해본게 전부인데
<lexlove_> 네. 외국에 계십니다
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 덕분에 제 과제에 논리적 결점을 찾아 보완할 수 있어서 좋았지만요
<GGOBP> 저는 학교에서 팝콘튀기는 기계만들었는데.. 메카트로닉스과였거든요 ㅋㅋ..
<lexlove_> 파이썬공부 다시 시작했는데 리스트 활용이 잘 안됩니다. ㅠㅠ
<lexlove_> 이해력이 부족해요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 넣는거요? 꺼내는거요?
<lexlove_> For문에서 사용?
<lexlove_> 제가 자꾸 배열처럼 사용하려고 해요.
<GGOBP> 요즘 장고로 제 개인블로그 만들고있는데 파이썬 코드보면 뭐그렇게 이쁘고 정갈한지..
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> For element in list_obj:    do_something(element)
<GGOBP> 파이썬에 반할거같아요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 배열처럼 쓰셔도 되요. 그리고... 배열처럼 써야하는 경우도 있구요
<lexlove_> 엊그제 간단 로또번호 추출프로그램 만들었는데 몇번 실행하면 오류발생. 다시 실행하면 잘됨. 또 몇번 실행도 오류발생. ㅠㅠ 다시하면 됨!! 원인을 찾지 못했어요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> For i in range(list_obj):   do_something(list_obj[i])
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 잘못 입력했네요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> For i in range(len(list_obj)):   do_something(list_obj[i])
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 혹시 오류 문구가 확인이 되실까요?
<lexlove_> 잠시만요
<lexlove_> 소스가 집에 가야 있네요
<lexlove_> 추출한 번호 중 중복을 제거하기 위해 다중 for문을 돌렸어요. 거기서 오류가 발생이 되는데 오류 구문이 정확히 기억이 안나요. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 오늘 금요일이긴 한데 지금 오후 6:40이라서 이미 게임 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 아. 그런가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 아 써니님, 궁금한게 있는데요  Irc-slack 연동에서 슬렉이 닉네임이 아니라 아이디로 노출되는 이유가, api 에서 받아올 때 닉네임을 받아올 수 없어서 인거였나요?
<Seony> 다중for문이면 시간복잡도에서 O^n이라 기피해야하긴하는데 딱히 방법이 없을 때는 참... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음 그건 잘 모르겠어요. 이게 연동 프로그램이 자체적으로 만든게 아니거든요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 있는거 쓰는건가요? 소스는 자바인가요?
<lexlove_> 파이썬 소스입니다.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> .....
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> (뜯어보고 싶은 욕망이)
<lexlove_> 기존에 베이직으로 만들었던 기억을 더듬어 만들어봤어요
<lexlove_> 파이썬 입문부터 공부하고 있거든ㅇㅅ
<Seony> 두분이 다른 얘기를 하시는 듯 싶네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 선교님은 아마도 슬랙-IRC 연동 프로그램을 물어보시는듯 한데...
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 네 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그런가요?
<Seony> 맞다면 자바로 작성된 겁니다
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 네 맞아요
<lexlove_> 아이고
<lexlove_> 써니님께 질문하신거군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 선교님, 기성품이고요. Bridge bot 은 slack 에 있고, github에 또는 깃랩에 소스 있을 꺼여요.
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? 반갑습니다.
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요.^^
<Jason-KR> Seo ny: 슬랙 <--> 아얄씨 봇을 영빈군이 올리고 가동 중이죠? 윤겅영님인가?
<Jason-KR> 윤건영
<Seony> 누가 운영하는 것까진 잘 모르겠어요
<Jason-KR> ^^
<Jason-KR> 계속 전쟁 하세요. 말시켜서 미안. ㅎ
<Seony> 아뇨 지금은 괜찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 슬랙 주소는 어떻게 되나요?
<Jason-KR> 계속 하던 전쟁 하세요 <-- 뉘앙스 참. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jason-KR> 슬랙 주소 잊었는데, 우리 포탈에 있엇요. ubuntu-kr.org
<Seony> 아 네 그렇겠네요. 감사합니다.
<Jason-KR> lex love_: 공부만 하지 마시고, 근처 이사온 기념으로 언제 머리 한번 식히는 겸 Eye Ball Meeting 해요. (공개창에서 너무 큰소리인가? ㅠㅠ)
<lexlove_> Jason-KR: 네. 좋아요
<lexlove_> 근처에 사시나요?
<Jason-KR> ㅠㅠ 몰랐유? ㅠㅠ
<lexlove_> 일터가 고양시라는 것만 알아요
<Jason-KR> 15분 지근거리
<Jason-KR> 옙
<lexlove_> 헉;; 그렇게 가까워요?
<lexlove_> 이웃이시네요
<Jason-KR> 제가 댁 쪽으로 가께요. 이후 메시지는 개인메시지로 하께요.
<lexlove_> 네.^^
<Jason-KR> 어제 저녁 1804 2004로 업그레이드, 컴이 저의 답을 기다리는= 대기시간 제외하고 6시간 걸린 것 같아요. ㅎㅎㅎ  ㅠㅠ <-- 웃프다는 표현, ㅎ
<Jason-KR> 사용중 체감 속도는 더 늦어졌어요. ui 더 좋아진 것도 별로 모르겠고, 걍 커널 판번호, 각종 관리자 판번호 올라간 것은 분명한데...역시 크게 좋은 점은 모르겠어요. 한줄 결론: 반나절 써본 체감은 1804랑 큰 차이 없더라.
<sungyokim_> 점심을 막국수집 가서 거하게 잘먹었네요.
<SunGyo> lex님과 제이슨 님은 미팅중이실려나요.
<lexlove_> 아닙니다. ㅎㅎ 저는 늦은 점심 후 공부하고 있었어요.
<SunGyo> 아..공부하시는 분야가 있으세요?
<SunGyo> Python?
<lexlove_> 파이썬 공부는 주로 밤에 합니다. 지금은 자격증관련 책 보고 있어요
<SunGyo> 아.. 준비하시는게 있으신가봐요. 공부중이신데 방해하면 안되겠네요^^;;
<lexlove_> ㅋㅋㅋ 제가 집중력이 좋은 편이 아니라서 방해가 되진 않습니다.
<lexlove_> 집중력이 바닥이라서 지금은 앉아있는 시간 늘리기를 하고 있어요.
<GGOBP> 저는 벗지데스크탑인데 변경된 UI는 아이콘이 너무 커져서 기존의 샤프한 느낌이 없네요 ㅋㅋ..
<GGOBP> 시작버탄 동그라미가 삼륜안(? 우분투벗지 로고)으로 바꼈고
<GGOBP> 아마 그놈은 훨씬 많이 바꼈겠죠
<lexlove_> 방금 람보르기니 실물 처음 봤어요.ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 좋은 동네 사는군요?!! ㅋ 앞으론 더 자주 볼 수... ^^
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<GGOBP> 요즘 오픈소스의 역사가 궁금해서 관련 책같은걸 좀 봤는데
<GGOBP> 지식이나 정보를 독점하지 않고 공개하고 널리 퍼뜨리는 그런 사상은 자유소프트 이전에도 있었다고 해서
<GGOBP> 그걸 또 찾고찾으면 계몽주의사상과 연관돼있고.. 역사가들이 그 이전에는 정보는 종교사제들이 독점해왔던 그런 얘기가 있는데
<GGOBP> 네브라스카이디스크라는 유물이 발견되고 인류문명 초기부터 그런 사상이 있었다는데 역사학자들이 충격받았다는 얘기도 있고
<GGOBP> 뭔가 되게 인류사에 중요한 의미가 있다는 것 같네요
<Seony> 자유소프트웨어 사상이나 이념 자체는 괜찮은데, 그걸 이끌어가는 리처드 스톨만이 좀 문제이기도 하고, 반대로 보자면 소프트웨어를 만드는 사람은 어떻게 먹고사냐는 입장도 이해가 가긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<GGOBP> 저는 나중에 아프리카나 IT가 낙후된 지역에서 프로그래밍관련 교육을 지원하고 컴퓨터 보급하고 그런 일을 하고싶은데..
<Seony> 그러면 영어부터 먼저 공부하셔야겠군요
<GGOBP> 실력을 열심히 쌓아야죠 제가 다른사람을 가르칠 수 있는 사람이 되도록 ㅎㅎ..
<GGOBP> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 실력보단 영어를 먼저 하셔야합니다
<GGOBP> 영어도 실력에 포함해서 ㄷㄷ..
<GGOBP> 아직 살 날이 많으니 꼭 될거라 생각합니다
<Seony> 물론이죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 멋진 계획입니다.
<SunGyo> 음. 자유 소프트웨어 사상 관련하여서는 저도 좀 이야기해볼 수 있을듯 하네요.
<SunGyo> 리처드 스톨만이 '정보의 자유'를 주창하는데 있어서 스스로는 '과학적 정신'에 바탕을 두고 있다고 말하고 있거든요.
<GGOBP> 근데 자유소프트사상 내에도 분파가 많은걸로 알아요
<SunGyo> 이는 과학자들의 자신의 연구 결과를 상업화 하지 않고, 인류를 위해 공개하는(논문 공개와 같이) 문화에 근거를 두고 있다고 이해해볼 수 있을텐데요.
<GGOBP> 스펙트럼에 있다고..
<SunGyo> 음, 스펙트럼에 대해 언급하는 책이 있다니 관심이 가네요. ;)
<GGOBP> 유명한 책이라.. 아마 읽어보셨을거에요
<GGOBP> 라이선스도 다양하고
<SunGyo> 암튼.. 정보 공개 문화의 뿌리를 '종교 사제들의 독점'으로부터의 탈독점화로 둔다면, 계몽주의 시기와 맞물린 종교개혁 시기로 둘 수 있을텐데요, 그걸 과학적 사상의 뿌리로 두기에는 거리가 너무 멀어보이고...
<SunGyo> 시작점인 '스톨만' 스스로가 '과학적 정신
<SunGyo> '에 뿌리를 두고 있다고 밝혔으니, 과학적 정신으로 보는게 자연스럽지 않을까 싶기는 해서요. 각각의 분파들이야 자신만의 철학들을 고수하겠지만, 출발점은 스톨만에 있으니까요.
<GGOBP> 갈릴레오나 코페르니쿠스같은
<GGOBP> 과거 위대한 과학자들은 다 사제였다고 하더라구요
<SunGyo> 혹시 읽으신 책 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<SunGyo> 제가 그쪽으로는 조금 관심이 있어서요
<GGOBP> 종교에서의 지식독점은 따로 조사한거고
<GGOBP> 스펙트럼을 언급한 책은 오픈소스로 미래를 연마하라 라는 책이에요
<GGOBP> 그게 정보공개의 윤리적 측면과 상생발전의 측면이 있어서
<GGOBP> 그 스펙트럼안에 있다고 언급돼요
<SunGyo> 서로의 '유사점'을 짚는건 좋다고 생각을 해요. 역사적으로도, 종교개혁이라는 과정에서 사제들이 라틴어로 독점해온 '성경'을 독일어로 번역해 직접 읽도록 한 것은 그만큼 파급이 컸으니까요.
<GGOBP> 사실 우분투는 우분투사상의 윤리적측면에 가까운 커뮤니티라고 생각해요
<SunGyo> 오, 우분투도... 말해보자면 사실 출발이 종교적으로 역여있는 주제이기는 하죠. ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 최초로 서방세계에 '우분투'란 모토가 알려지게 된 계기가 '데스몬드 투투'라는 성공회 사제로부터인데, 투투에게 우분투를 알려준 사람은 '
<GGOBP> 부두교 사제인가요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 레슬리 뉴비긴 이라는 영국 선교사였거든요
<GGOBP> 아하 ㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> ㅎㅎ 아니요, 성공회 사제에요.
<SunGyo> 아, 뉴비긴은 개신교 선교사였구요.
<SunGyo> 앞서서, 정신적 출발점을 '종교개혁'으로 보기에 저는 조금 아쉬움이 느껴지더라구요. 왜냐하면, 종교개혁 당시에는 정보를 공개하는 것이 '인류를 이롭게' 하기 위한 생각으로 한 것까지는 아니었거든요.
<GGOBP> 그.. 아주 오래전에
<SunGyo> 차라리 '과학적 정신'을 뿌리로 보는 것이 맞다고 보는게, 과학자들의 정보 공개 그 이면에는 정보를 통해 '인류를 이롭게 하겠다' 라는 믿음이 깔려있으니까요.
<GGOBP> 천체를 관측하기위한 도구들은 건축물을 별자리모양으로 배치한다거나..
<GGOBP> 스톤헨지라든지.. 엄청나게 커다랗게 만들었다고 하더라구요
<GGOBP> 근데 그 비슷한 시기에 손에 들고다닐 수 있는 관측도구를 만들었던 유물이 있어서
<GGOBP> 사제들이 독점해오던 절기나 농경에 대한 정보를 들고다니면서 사람들에게 쉽게 전파하기위한게 아니었느냐 하는 말이 있더라구요
<GGOBP> 시발점을 특정하기 어려울 정도로 오래된거죠
<SunGyo> 흠.. 흥미로운 의견이네요. 만약 해당 의견을 참고해서 중세 시대 사제들의 정보 독점에 대한 영향력이 이미 오래전 서구권의 샤먼들로부터 왔다라고 이야기해볼 수 있다면 좋을듯 하기도 한데요. 물론 그러려면 증명해야 할 요소들이 무척이나 많이 있겠지만요.
<GGOBP> 네브라스카이디스크라는 유물이에요
<SunGyo> 이쪽도 한번 참고해보시는건 어떨까요? 서구인들이 앞서 말씀드린 '과학적 정신'의 출발로 삼는 인물인데요. '조지 워싱턴 카버'라는 20세기 농생물학자에요.
<GGOBP> 재미있을 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 남북전쟁 이후 폐허가 된 남미 경재가 빠르게 회복되게 되는 과정에 이 '카버'라는 인물의 역할이 있었거든요. 카버 박사가 자신의 연구 결과들을 상용화 하지 않고 모두에게 공개하고 알려주면서 남미 경제가 매우 빠르게 회복될 수 있었어요.
<GGOBP> 용기있는 분이네요
<SunGyo> 카버가 그렇게 정보 공개를 하게 된 이유가, 자신의 연구 결과를 '인류'에게 돌려주는 것이 맞다고 생각해서였거든요. 그 카버의 영향력이 당대의 과학자들에게 컸어요. 그리고 카버 이후로부터 무릇 '과학자'라면 자신의 연구 결과를 인류에게 돌리는 것이 맞다 라는 생각을 과학자들이 하게 되었다고 하더라구요.
<GGOBP> ㅎㅎ 지금 집에 들어가면 적어서 정리해봐야겠네요
<SunGyo> 카버에 대한 내용은 해당 인물 전기를 통해 알게 되었어요. 과학에서의 공유 문화 출발을 그 분으로 언급하더라구요.
<SunGyo> 그리고, 종교 개혁 관련해서는.. 제가 전공이 그쪽이라 궁금하신건 제가 설명드릴 수 있을 듯 해요.
<GGOBP> 계몽주의가 이성적인 사고를 하자는 종교보다는 인본적인 사상이라고 생각하고있는데
<GGOBP> 종교개혁이 계몽주의의 영향을 지대하게 받았어도 종교개혁이 계몽적인건지 싶네요
<GGOBP> 계몽주의는 자유사상으로 나아가는 것 같아요
<GGOBP> 제가 오해하는 부분이 있나요?
<SunGyo> 자유사상으로 나아가는 계몽주의와, 종교개혁과는 좀 구분이 될듯해요. 다만, 당시의 종교개혁은 계몽적인 부분이 컸어요.
<SunGyo> 지금의 종교는 오히려 종교개혁 이전의 종교적인 모습에 조금 더 가까울 수 있거든요.^^;;;
<SunGyo> 게몽에 있어서 제일 큰 부분은 '종교적 지식'에 대한 공유이겠구요. 영국의 경우는 그 종교개혁을 기반으로  '공교육'이 시작되었거든요.
<GGOBP> 대단하네요 공교육이 시작됐다는게..
<SunGyo> 물론, 계몽주의는 그 이후 시민운동으로 이어지면서 훠얼씬 더 인본주의적이며, 자유주의적으로 나아가버리구요.
<SunGyo> 네. 최초로 공교육을 제시한 양반이 당시에
<SunGyo> '존 낙스'라는 양반인데, 이 사람이....꼴통 종교개혁자였거든요. 당시의 로마 가톨릭에 대놓고 대들던 양반이었어요.(성호님 안계시죠?!)
<GGOBP> 당시 가톨릭은 지금 가톨릭신자들도 까는걸요..
<SunGyo> ^^;; 뭐...선조들의 역사는 선조들의 역사니까요. 저희와는 너무 거리가 멀어서요.
<GGOBP> 제가 군대있을 때
<GGOBP> 성당에서 초코파이준다고 천주교를 갔었는데 그 때 신부님이 사람들이 가톨릭에 대한 안좋은 이미지가 많은데 지금까지도 바꾸기위해 노력하고 열심히 과거사청산하고있다고
<GGOBP> 연설을 하시는데 우리가 무엇을 잘못했고 반성해야하고 뉘우쳐야하고 그런 얘기를 하는데 종교의 성직자가 스스로 그런 얘길 하니까 마음이 흔들리더라구요
<SunGyo> 사실 과거의 모습이 싫어서 나온게 저희 개신교이긴 해요. 그런데 사실 저희도 지금은 할말이 없어요. 특히.. 한국 개신교 입장에서는요.
<SunGyo> 저희는 과거사가 아니라 현대를 개혁해야 하는 입장이네요.
<SunGyo> 안드로이드로 들어오셨네요..?
<GGOBP> 저 안드로이드로 들어왔어요
<GGOBP> 스마트폰이에요
<GGOBP> 안녕하세요
<SunGyo> 퇴근하시는 길이세요?
<soyeomul> 엇 안녕하세요~ 고법님 그리고 선교님^^^
<SunGyo> 아..여물님. 오늘 하루도 수고하셨어요.
<soyeomul> 엇 으흐흐 별말씀을요 농사꾼의 하루~
<soyeomul> 선교님두 퇴근하시는거죠?
<GGOBP> 저희 혹시 실명제인가요?
<GGOBP> 뭔가 실명같아보이는 닉네임이 많네요
<Seony> 아뇨 IRC에서 설마 실명제를 ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> ^^;; 서로 오래 지내다 보니 알게 되어서 그런듯 해요.
<GGOBP> ㅋㅋ 그렇군요
<SunGyo> 저는.. 퇴근..조금 애매하네요. 사실은 저는 주말이 근무시간이라서요.
<SunGyo> 요즘은 코로나 덕(?)에 일이 줄었지만요..
<Seony> 저랑 렉스님의 경우는 IRC에서만 20년째 알고지내는 거 같네요
<SunGyo> 렉스님이 상...당한 고인물이시네요?!
<SunGyo> 아, 써니님 말씀 들으니 생각나는게 있네요.
<GGOBP> 20년이면 제가 초등학교 다니던 시절..
<soyeomul> 앗 서니님 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<SunGyo> 제가 중딩때.. 그러니까, 99년도에요. 그때 채팅으로 알고 지내시던 분이 계셔요. 행복 천사 님이라고..
<SunGyo> 그분이 그때부터 엔지니어 해오신 분이신데, 그 분 특징이..앞이 안보이셔요.
<Seony> 젠투 커뮤니티에서 활동하시는 분 말씀이시죠?
<SunGyo> 네 맞아요.
<SunGyo> 그 뒤에 통신을 안하게 되면서..자연스레 헤어지게 되었는데,
<Seony> 아직도 활동하실 걸요
<SunGyo> '젠투' 커뮤니티에서 다시 알게 된거죠. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 네.
<SunGyo> 무려 20년만의?! 상봉이였어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> pc통신 인연이 커뮤니티까지 이어진 경우였어요
<Seony> 젠투를 쓰다가 사정이 있어서 밀어버렸는데, 다시 써볼까 했더니 성호님이 별로 좋은 얘기를 안하셔서 ㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 아, 이야기좀 들려줄 수 있으세요?
<SunGyo> 이전부터 궁금했어요.(젠투의 현 상황)
<Seony> 젠투 재단 운영이 그닥 안정적이지 않다더라구요
<GGOBP> 젠투 뭔가 커스터마이징이 자유로운 배포판이라고 들었던 것 같아요
<Seony> 운영진 내부에서도 싸움이 있다고 하던데, 그런 점이 좀 부담스럽죠
<Seony> 젠투는 커스터마이징보단, 운영체제 자체를 전체적으로 자신이 원하는 방향으로 만들어낼 수 있거든요
<Seony> 그래서 목적이나 성향에 맞으면 굉장히 좋아요
<GGOBP> 써보면 공부가 되겠네요
<Seony> 많이 됩니다.
<SunGyo> (흠짓)
<Seony> 굉장히 어렵기로 소문난 배포판이거든요
<Seony> 지금은 많이 편해지긴 했는데, 그래도 여전히 어려워요
<SunGyo> (덜덜덜...)
<soyeomul> 흐미 우분투도 빡신데 어느정도인지 감이 안오네요 젠투
<Seony> 젠투에 비하면 우분투는 가전제품 수준입니다.
<SunGyo> 우분투가 농기계를 조립하는 느낌이라면...
<GGOBP> 우분투는 리눅스 전체에서도 제일 쉬운 축에 속하죠
<SunGyo> 젠투는... 농기계를 밀링가공해서 만드는 느낌 아닐까요...?
<Seony> 농기계도 아니고 그냥 가전제품 수준이에요. 버튼만 누르면 알아서 다 작동하는....
<Seony> 젠투는... 직접 조립하는 수준이라고 봐야죠 ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 아...그러하군요... 농기계로 빗대기에도 어려운 거군요..
<Seony> 왜냐면, 운영체제 중심부터 패키지까지 모든 것을 직접 컴파일해서 설치하거든요
<GGOBP> 우분투는 PC용이고 누구나 쉽게 쓸 수 있는게 중요하니까요
<soyeomul> 홀리님 어소세요~
<GGOBP> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 물론 컴파일 옵션이나 상세한 것은 패키지 매니져가 알아서 하긴 하지만 그 전체적인 방향은 사용자가 직접 줘야합니다.
<soyeomul> 아니 근데 우분투도 전 어려워요 아직 20.04 업글 몬해서 다시 18.04 롤백!
<soyeomul> 아흐
<GGOBP> 혹시 어떤이슈인가요
<GGOBP> 잘 안되는 증상이..
<soyeomul> 사진 찍어놨어요
<GGOBP> 저는 깔려있는게 많지 않고 소스들은 다 형상관리되고있어서.. 아예 밀고 재설치했거든요
<SunGyo> 푸흐흐.. 최근 제 사촌동생이 하드를 밀었는데,
<SunGyo> 아니 글쎄...2000 줄 라인이나 되는 소스의 형상관리가 안되어있었따네요?!?!
<GGOBP> 와 그거 다 날렸나요
<GGOBP> 좌절이네요 그고 .
<SunGyo> ㅎㅎㅎ 네. 그런데 이제 막 프로그래밍 시작한 입장이라, 어차피 해놓은게 별로 마음에 안들었다고 하더라구요.
<GGOBP> 아 그럼 오히려 잘됐네요 ㅎㅎ
<GGOBP> 그래도 고생하겠네요..
<SunGyo> 네...ㅎㅎ 형상을 잊은자, 고생해야죠ㅋㅋㅋ
<GGOBP> 다시 쓰면 중복도 줄고 더 잘 계획해서 짜겠죠
<GGOBP> 저는 개발 시작하기전에 형상관리부터 셋팅되지 않으면 절대 시작을 안하는데..
<GGOBP> 그냥 습관적으로 하는거지만..
<soyeomul> 어뜨 사진 메일이 안날라가네여
<GGOBP> 소여물님 글카 혹시 엔당 쓰시나요 ㅋㅋ
<GGOBP> 저는 처음 리눅스 깔 때 엔비디아때문에 고생했었거든요
<SunGyo> 써니님, 호옥시... 저희가 사용하는 연동 패키지가, ircslackrelay 일까요?
<SunGyo> 깃헙에서 연동 패키지 검색을 해봤는데, 자바로 된건..이거 밖에 없네요?
<soyeomul> 제 콤푸타 크롬북입니다
<SunGyo> 저는 개발에 데이터 분석..이런쪽으로 방향을 굳히면서, 리눅스에 대한 공부는 좀 소홀해지더라구요.
<GGOBP> 우리나라에서도 리눅스 설치파티같은거 하면 초대해드리고싶네요
<SunGyo> 아무래도 리눅스는 도구로서 쓰는 입장으로만 되어버려서... 젠투에 발을 못 담근게 좀 아쉽긴 하지마뇽.
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/-/commit/cc2087801cae44d9f2e81cea354d605fe2be5220
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 저겁니다 20.04 판올림 시도했을때 실패한 모습을 폰으로 남겼어요~
<SunGyo> 깃랩 쓰세요?
<GGOBP> 엇 arm cpu인가보네요
<SunGyo> 깃랩 서버에서도 개인 계정을 주는지 몰랐네요.
<soyeomul> 깃랩에다 농장일지 기록하여 올리고 있어요
<soyeomul> 예 크롬북이 ARM64 입니다
<soyeomul> 정확히 MT8173 인가 므시기일거에요
<SunGyo> 저게.. 서버가 로컬 서버를 깃랩 도메인으로 연결하신건가요? 아님 깃랩측 서버인건가요.
<soyeomul> 깃랩측 서비스 그냥 계정 하나 등록했어요~
<soyeomul> 그냥 깃헙 하듯이요~
<SunGyo> 아.. 깃랩에서도 계정을 주는거군요...
<soyeomul> 넵~
<soyeomul> 저때 제가 sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<soyeomul> 하고 엔터쳤어요
<soyeomul> 믄가 주르르륵 하더니 머가 없다는 메시지 많이 뜨더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 그냥 중단시켰어요
<GGOBP> arm64.deb 열지 못했다 그런게 써있네요
<soyeomul> 오늘 다시 한번 해보까요?
<soyeomul> sudo do-release-upgrade
<soyeomul> 백업할건 다 해뒀거등요
<GGOBP> 저는 저거 겪어보질 않아서 잘 모르겠네요..
<GGOBP> 20.04가 최신판이라 정보도 적을 것 같은데
<soyeomul> 해보고 실패하면 다시 깔요랑하고 뭐 까이꺼 한번 재도전해볼랍니다~
<SunGyo> 못된 MacOS. seo ny 님을 적으니 sony로 고치질 않나, stony로 고치질 않나.
<SunGyo> 난리네요. ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 아 그 입력기가 막 지멋대로 자동완성 시키나바요
<soyeomul> 화웨이 안드로이드 폰도 그런 동작 하더라구요
<soyeomul> 한참 입력기 옵션 만져서 그 자동완성 껏더니 이제 괜찮아요
<GGOBP> 제가 예전에 리눅스 깔면서 삽질많이 했던 기억이 있어서.. 너무 도와드리고싶네요..
<soyeomul> sudo do-release-upgrade 가 가장 빠른 한국 미러서버가 어데인가요
<SunGyo> 저는 자동완성이 아이폰에서만 적용되는줄 알았는데, 운영체제에서 이렇게 해버리네요...
<soyeomul> 전 지금은 하루카산 쓰고 있어요
<SunGyo> 저는 ftp.daumkakao.com 써요
<soyeomul> 저 선교님 sources.list 가 우째 되어있나 한번 보여주실수 있나요?
<SunGyo> 음..어디껄 보여드리는게 좋을까요...(긁적)
<soyeomul> 카카오 한번 시도해봣는데 sudo do-release-upgrade 인가 므시기가 씨알도 안먹히더라구요
<SunGyo> 혹시 변경하고 업데이이트를 하셨는데도 그러할까요?
<soyeomul>  저쪽 /etc/apt/sources.list 인가 그럴겁니다
<soyeomul> 예
<SunGyo> 아.. 제가 우분투로 띄워놓은 서버가 많아서요^^;;;
<soyeomul> sudo apt-get update 도 안되더라구요 mirror.kakao.com 인가 어저께 그거 했어요
<soyeomul> 아항 민감하시면 괜찮아요~
<soyeomul> 일단 한 도전해보지요
<SunGyo> 민감하지는 않아요.
<soyeomul> Err:4 http://mirror.kakao.com/ubuntu-ports bionic Release
<soyeomul>   404  Not Found [IP: 113.29.189.165 80]
<soyeomul>  
<soyeomul> 에러가 뜨네요 ftp.daumkakao.com 으로 바꾼 후 sudo apt-get update
<soyeomul> 했더니 위처럼 에러가 뜹니다
<soyeomul> 하루카산으로 다시 옮겨야겠어요
<SunGyo> https://pastebin.com/6ztd3hCs
<SunGyo> 여물님, 혹시 어디망 쓰세요?
<soyeomul> 어 전 어디망인지 몰라요
<soyeomul> 안드로이드폰 핫스팟으로 해서 씁니다
<soyeomul> 지금 크롬북이 안드로이드폰 핫스팟으로 연결되어있어요
<soyeomul> 아 안드로이드폰이 SK텔레콤일거에요
<soyeomul> 무제한입니다
<soyeomul>  soyeomul is 황병희 (~soyeomul@223.39.161.237)
<soyeomul> 223.39.161.237 이 접속주소입니다 sk텔레콤
<soyeomul> 저거 샤니엘인가 산양 16.04 인가요?
<soyeomul> 조아보이네요
<soyeomul> do-release-upgrade 에선 업글할게 없다라고 뜨고
<soyeomul> do-release-upgrade -d 에선 믄가가 뜹니다
<SunGyo> 흠..이상하네요. 저렇게 애러가 날 이유가 없을텐데..
<soyeomul> WARNING:root:file 'focal.tar.gz' missing
<soyeomul> Failed to fetch
<soyeomul>  
<soyeomul> 방금 시도햇는데 또 실패네여 어저께랑 다른 에러 메시지
<soyeomul> 그냥 18.04 라도 감사히 쓸랍니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<SunGyo> Update 하고..upgrade..하고 하셔도 계속 그러신거죠?
<soyeomul> 넵
<soyeomul> update; upgrade; dist-upgrade 다 한후에
<soyeomul> do-release-upgrade -d
<soyeomul> 했어요
<Jason-KR> 소여물님, 안녕? 저 취팅이라서 짧게 말씀드립니다만,
<soyeomul> 앗 재준님 꾸벅
<SunGyo> 모르겠네요. 18.04 노드가 찾아보니 하나 있네요. 저도 짬짬히 테스트 한번 해볼게요.
<Jason-KR> 통과. 죄송. ㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 암튼, 사용자 간섭시간 제외 4시간 이상 걸리더라고요.
<Jason-KR> 문제없이 한번에 잘 됐습니다. (당연히)
<soyeomul> 와 부럽네요 재준님
<soyeomul> 참 선교님 그 서버에선 테스트 하지 말구요 괜히 저때문에 서비스기계 문제 생길까 두렵네요
<SunGyo> 아, 노는 노드에요.
<soyeomul> 테스트 머신 한대 있음 부탁드릴께요 안해도 괜찬아요
<SunGyo> 노는 넘이에요.
<soyeomul> 음~ 넵
<Jason-KR> 소여물님, 위 기록 봤는데, 문제되는 번호는?
<soyeomul> 18.04 -> 20.04 판올림 시도했는데 실패했어요
<SunGyo> 여물님, 혹시 source.list pastebin,com에 붙여서 링크 하나만 주실 수 있으실까요?
<Jason-KR> 뭐야~ 선교님 기록이잖아요? ㅠㅠ 죄송.
<SunGyo> 네..?
<Jason-KR> 아무래도 전 그만, 낼 뵙겠습니다.
<soyeomul> 냅 앗 패이스트빈에는 그냥 붙이면 되나요 한번도 안써봣네요
<Jason-KR> 214858 시간 기록을 소여물님 실패 기록인줄 알았어요.
<Jason-KR> 21:48:58의 시간 기록을 소여물님 실패 기록인줄 알았어요.
<SunGyo> 아..^^;;
<soyeomul> 아님 제 깃랩에다 후닥 올릴께요
<SunGyo> 붙이고, 승인해주시고, 사람인지(?) 인증해달라면 인증해주시면 되요.
<soyeomul> 앗 제준님 넵
<SunGyo> 아..편하신쪽으로 해주세요.
<Jason-KR> 편안한 주말 밤 되세요.  저는 물러 가겠습니다. 많이 죄송 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 안능히 줌세요~
<SunGyo> 그나저나 저 18.04는 제가 왜 올렸는지 모르겠네요...
<SunGyo> 제이슨님 쉬세요^^
<Jason-KR> 소여물님 또 봐요. 저는 -d 하니까 문제 없던데...암튼 낼 뵙겠습니다.
<GGOBP> 편히 쉬세요
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/-/commit/37b2be553620cafd0767bed95393409a09ca3575
<soyeomul> 올렷어요 /etc/apt/sources.list 현재 18.04 입니다
<SunGyo> 혹시, 미러사이트 주소 수정하실 때 ftp.harukasan.org/ 이 부분만 바꾸실까요?
<soyeomul> 넵 그 부분만 바꿨어요
<soyeomul> sudo vi sources.list 한다음 :%s/ftp.harukasan.org/ftp.daumkakao.com/g
<SunGyo> deb http://ftp.daumkakao.com/ubuntu bionic main restricted universe multiverse
<soyeomul> 넵
<SunGyo> 바꾸실 때, ubuntu-ports/ 를 ubuntu 로 함께 바꾸시고 한번 테스트 해보실래요?
<soyeomul> 음 넵 알겠습니다 해볼께요 잠시만요~
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 선교님 됩니다 잘됩니다
<soyeomul> update; upgrade; dist-upgrade 까지 마쳤어요
<soyeomul> 이제 do-release-upgrade -d 앞두고 잇네요
<SunGyo> 그럼 이제 -d 옵션으로 가실 차례인가보네요. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 넵;
<soyeomul> 한번 해볼께요~
<soyeomul> 합!
<GGOBP> 오오오오 다행이네요!
<soyeomul> 근데 not found 가 많이 뜨서 하루카산 때처럼 중단되었어요
<soyeomul> arm64 패키지는 아직 준비가 안되었나바요
<soyeomul> 그냥 느낌적 느낌?
<soyeomul> 하여간 실패
<soyeomul> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal/restricted arm64 Packages
<soyeomul>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.152 80]
<soyeomul> 위와 같은 메시지가 많이 떳어요
<soyeomul> 오잉
<soyeomul> 왜 아카이브우분투닷컴이죠?
<soyeomul> 다음카카오로 바꾸었는데...
<GGOBP> 워낙 현대 pc환경이 x86에 맞춰져있다보니..
<SunGyo> 아...
<SunGyo> 그럴 수 있겠네요.
<SunGyo> 저는 이만 가볼게요.
<SunGyo> 또 뵈요^^
<GGOBP> 넵 안녕히가세요
<GGOBP> cpu가 달라져버리면 명령어셋이 다르다보니 아직 들나왔을 수도 있을 것 같네요
<soyeomul> 어뜨 선교님 안능히 줌세여~
<soyeomul> 고법님두 안능히 줌세여~
<soyeomul> 저도 이만 자러가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-04-26
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 오늘은 진짜 조용한 일요일
<soyeomul> 일요일 늦게 아침 인사 드리네요
<soyeomul> 오늘 송아지 한마리 태어났어요
<soyeomul> 초유먹는거보고 건너 마을 오곡2리 명출형님네 모판 내는거 품앗이 다녀왔어요
<soyeomul> 전 한시간 정도 작업했네요 참을 국수랑 떡이랑 먹었네요
<soyeomul> 아따 배부릅니다 오전참으로 먹은게 그냥 점심이네요
<soyeomul> 배부르니깐 그냥 졸리네여
<soyeomul> 낮잠 자러갑니다
<soyeomul> 다들 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 으뜨뜨 낮잠 한참 자다가 일어났어여
<lexlove_>  안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 어제 시도했던 Focal 로의 업글 오늘 또 실패했어요
<lexlove_> 오늘은 한가하신가 봅니다.
<soyeomul> 넵;;;
<lexlove_> 왜 안될까요?
<soyeomul> 그 arm64 패키지는 아직 없나바요
<lexlove_> 아....
<soyeomul> 모가 내려받는데 계속 없다고 합니다
<soyeomul> 그러다가 저절로 중단시키네요
<lexlove_> 그럼 다운그레이드 하셔야 하나요?
<soyeomul> abort 인가 므시기 뜨면서
<Jason-KR> soyeomul: 내가 개인msg 드렸는데...
<soyeomul> 다운그래이드 18.04 유지했어요
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요?
<soyeomul> 개인 메시지 못봤어요!
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 재준님 죄송
<Jason-KR> 죄송은 무슨.... ㅎ
<Jason-KR> 못볼 수도 있죠.
<soyeomul> 이맥스라서 제가 노쳤을거라 생각이 드네요 아직 서툽니다
<Jason-KR> 일전의 판 올림 명령에 -d 옵션 주라는 글 뿐였어요.
<soyeomul> 아 !
<soyeomul> 그게 개인 메시지였군요!!!!!
<soyeomul> 그럼 봤어요
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 개인메시지가 단체창에 함께 표시되던... 지금 생각해보니 그렇네요
<soyeomul> 그 -d 해봤는데도 안되더라구요
<Jason-KR> 저는 한번에 잘 됐고요. 안된 로그를 , 멈춘 부분을 함 봐야겠네요.
<soyeomul> 내려받는데 패키지가 없어요 이런 메시지 여러번 반복하다가 어느시점에 aborted 하면서 종료.
<soyeomul> 음... 그럼 재현해보고 스샷 다시 올릴께요
<soyeomul> 잠시만요
<soyeomul> 다음카카오로 바꾸고서 합니다
<Jason-KR> 윽, 올려 놓으면 *좀 이따* 보께요. ^^
<soyeomul> 아 넵
<soyeomul> 저도 한 5분 걸립니다
<soyeomul> 끄벅
<Jason-KR> 예, 내려받는 서버는 크게 안-중요하고요.
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/-/blob/87116684e6b39be947ff7b7fd90b951a4339c4a4/fail-to-focal.txt
<soyeomul> 저거 전에 update; upgrade; dist-upgrade; autoremove 다 성공했어요
<soyeomul> 낫 파운드가 좀 많이 보였어요
<soyeomul> 하루카산 -> 다음카카오 로 변경 복원 변경 복원 재반복 ...
<soyeomul> 참 많이 했어요 sources.list 파일요
<soyeomul> 그 시골에서는 그 므냐 트랙터나 포타 짐차 새로 사면 친구들 불러놓고 술 주과포 좀 놓고 고사를 한판 지내거등요
<soyeomul> 제가 업글하기전에 친구들하고 크롬북 앞에 놔두고 고사 한판 지낼까바요
<Jason-KR> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 우분투신명에게 제발 좀 업글 좀 되게 해달라고 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 아니면 여기저기 미러서버 주소 바꾸면서 하느라 인덱스 므시기가 꼬였나요 그거 우째 초기화 시킬 수 없을까요
<soyeomul> 아님 그냥 므 18.04 는 나의 운명이구나 하고 계속 쓸까바요
<Jason-KR> arm64 에 맞는 파일이 서버에 없는 것이 분명한데... 글타면 대안을 찾아보거나 기다려봐야...
<soyeomul> 없는게 맞나보네요
<Jason-KR> 옙 1804 몇 일 더 쓰세요. 저는
<soyeomul> 그 원인이라도 알았으니 예 재준님 고마워요
<Jason-KR> 저는 2004로 판올림 했지만, ~
<soyeomul> 이럴거면 미러서버 다시 ftp.kaist.ac.kr 로 한번 해보고 싶네요
<soyeomul> 18.04  쓰는동안만이라도 카이스트로 돌려놓고 쓰고싶네요
<soyeomul> 그동안 하루카산 고마웟어요~
<Jason-KR> 워낙 1804때부터 커널과 그놈 등 각종 관리자를 가능한 최신으로 올려서 쓰고 있어서 그런지 결론적으로 2004가 더 느려진 느낌, 걍 1804 있을 걸~ 하는 생각이거든요.
<soyeomul> 아...
<soyeomul> 전 그냥저냥 맨날 이맥스만 쓰니깐 이게 느린건지 빠른건지 감도 안오더라구요
<soyeomul> 이맥스 자체가 좀 굼뜨거등요
<soyeomul> 느린것에 최적화 된 소여물~
<Jason-KR> 시간 봐서 arm64 packaging 구글링해 보께요.
<soyeomul> 아이고 재준님 그런 수고까지는 괜찮아요
<Jason-KR> 느린 것에 최적화는 제 얘기, 10년된 놑북 사용자.
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 비우스쇼 ? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 그래도 제 콤푸타 크롬북이 더 느릴거에요~
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 제껀 저전력 씨퓨라 냉각팬도 없거등요
<soyeomul> 미러속도 체감속도는 다음카카오가 최강이네요
<soyeomul> 카이스트와 다음카카오 비교해보니 다음카카오가 쪼매더 빠른거 같아요
<soyeomul> 하여간 카이스트로 미러서버 설정해두고 한판 더 update; upgrade 돌렸네요~
<soyeomul> 20.04 올릴때까지는 조용히 기다리렵니다~
<soyeomul> 으이쿠 저녁 소여물 줄 시간입니다
<soyeomul> 저 먼저 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~~
<soyeomul> 끄벅
<soyeomul> 안냥ㅎ세여
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주고 들어왔어요
<soyeomul> 미러 서버 테스트를 해봤어요
<soyeomul> 속도는 하루카산이 좀 느린편인데 카카오나 카이스트에 비해서요
<soyeomul> 그런데 하루카산에서 업뎃하면 에러가 안뜹니다
<soyeomul> 카카오와 카이스트에서 없뎃 하면 낫 파운드 머시기가 많이 뜨구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 살펴봤는데 하루카산엔 ubuntu-ports 가 있구요
<soyeomul> 카카오와 카이스트엔 ubuntu-ports 가 없더라구요
<soyeomul> 좀 느려도 일단 에러가 안뜨는 하루카산으로 되돌려놨습니다 /etc/apt/sources.list
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 렉스님 어소세요~
<soyeomul> 으따 전 이만 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
